# Recent Picture of You Part XI !



## Surlysomething

tomgoestothestore said:


> Here it is! About a week later I got my aviators, skeleton key, King boo, and peace bomber. I can't wait to get more when I get back from this deployment.


 

I actually quite like this. But my first thought was..."what is that going to look like when you're 70 years old?" Haha.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Thanks ladies! And by the time I'm 70 I would have already cut my arms off, placed in a vat of preservatives, and replaced with cybrog-robo arms complete with vibrating option. You know for the lady in my life.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

tomgoestothestore said:


> Thanks ladies! And by the time I'm 70 I would have already cut my arms off, placed in a vat of preservatives, and replaced with cybrog-robo arms complete with vibrating option. You know for the lady in my life.



Oh my! Lucky gal.


----------



## Deacone

New today! I was bored at work...like always!


----------



## Surlysomething

tomgoestothestore said:


> Thanks ladies! And by the time I'm 70 I would have already cut my arms off, placed in a vat of preservatives, and replaced with cybrog-robo arms complete with vibrating option. You know for the lady in my life.


 

Well ok then. Post pictures when it happens!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Heyyou said:


> I am in Max Meadows, VA right now zip .. 24360. I will get back to this bus in a few, but in the meantime, i was musing about the benefit the United States Army has to me. .. what benefit is that? Well, check out the hat.. then read my latest FB status update: _
> Hehe.. I even ACT like im in the Army/military! That, plus my Army hat.. people think i am. I can get used to the respect Army people get! It seems, the hat, plus the prompt, quick, direct courtesy.. = Respect. Go Army. I can dig it! Win-Win!
> _




Wow, did you even for one second think how about the Dimmers who serve in the military, or who have friends/family here, who may read your post would feel about it? I guess it's a good thing most are too busy serving and/or overseas risking their lives to give you _the ability_ to sit there bragging about "the benefits" of faking being in the military and getting the kudos and respect you in no way have earned from such, to see what a slap in the face this is to them. And I emphasized the ability above because what you've done was not _right_.




tomgoestothestore said:


> Here it is! About a week later I got my aviators, skeleton key, King boo, and peace bomber. I can't wait to get more when I get back from this deployment.


HAHAHAHA! Dueling gummie bears, love it, they're almost as cute as you!



tomgoestothestore said:


> Thanks ladies! And by the time I'm 70 I would have already cut my arms off, placed in a vat of preservatives, and replaced with cybrog-robo arms complete with vibrating option. You know for the lady in my life.


LOL, funny and thinks about his woman's needs.   



Deacone said:


> New today! I was bored at work...like always!


I love how your hair frames you face Dea, but - where's the color?


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wow, did you even for one second think how about the Dimmers who serve in the military, or who have friends/family here, who may read your post would feel about it? I guess it's a good thing most are too busy serving and/or overseas risking their lives to give you _the ability_ to sit there bragging about "the benefits" of faking being in the military and getting the kudos and respect you in no way have earned from such, to see what a slap in the face this is to them. And I emphasized the ability above because what you've done was not _right_.




^^^^^ THIS. I agree with this 100%.



OneWickedAngel said:


> I love how your hair frames you face Dea...<snip>



This too...I was thinking the same thing when I saw the picture. Repping Deacone for the perfect hair sweep as soon as I can.


----------



## CastingPearls

tomgoestothestore said:


> Here it is! About a week later I got my aviators, skeleton key, King boo, and peace bomber. I can't wait to get more when I get back from this deployment.



Love it! Nice work too.



Deacone said:


> New today! I was bored at work...like always!



You're too cute.

*****
Everyone else--love your pics! 

Blackjack--what's the kitten's name???


----------



## Blackjack

tonynyc said:


> Great pic even 'kitty' approves :happy:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> KITTEN!!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten:





Jeeshcristina said:


> *steals cat* Adorable!



Thankya!



CastingPearls said:


> Blackjack--what's the kitten's name???



Her name is Gracie.


----------



## Deacone

OneWickedAngel said:


> I love how your hair frames you face Dea, but - where's the color?



Oh yeah! I found it a chore to keep on bleaching and dying my hair when i moved into my new house. So I dyed it back to my natural colour (dark brown/black). I've also stopped straightening my hair, so that's how it sorta flows. 

Thank you for your lovely comments ^_^

I'm surprised i actually took a decent picture of myself! :O


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> New today! I was bored at work...like always!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## penguin

I went to a pre-zombie walk party last night, which was a lot of fun


----------



## Jeeshcristina

penguin said:


> I went to a pre-zombie walk party last night, which was a lot of fun



You have such beautiful hair!!! 

And what's not to love with zombies!?


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Jeeshcristina said:


> You have such beautiful hair!!!
> 
> And what's not to love with zombies!?



Their obsession with flesh! I'm more than just a bag of tasty, tasty human flesh!


----------



## CleverBomb

tomgoestothestore said:


> Their obsession with flesh! I'm more than just a bag of tasty, tasty human flesh!


It's more than that though, they really do want you for your brains.

braaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnssss.....

Which gives me a pretext to post this classic:
Jonathan Coulton -- Re: Your Brains

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm trying out new Halloween hair. We're going to be a family of rock star zombies so i need some wild hair


----------



## Gingembre

HottiMegan said:


> I'm trying out new Halloween hair. We're going to be a family of rock star zombies so i need some wild hair



Ahhahahaha, that's great Megan! Can't wait to see you all made up!


----------



## Blockierer

Pic from today. I'm going bald. *lol*


----------



## mimosa

Blockierer said:


> Pic from today. I'm going bald. *lol*



Handsome gentleman.


----------



## mimosa

HottiMegan said:


> I'm trying out new Halloween hair. We're going to be a family of rock star zombies so i need some wild hair



Wow, I am not sure if I should be scared or simply delighted. I guess a little of both. But I lean more towards delight.  Great Halloween photo!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blockierer said:


> Pic from today. I'm going bald. *lol*



I think it looks cool you have a Corbin Bernsen thing going on and that is an awesome look.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Got one of me not guitar-ing, so I'll share. While at work Friday night.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Here's a pic of me at Love Your Body Day in West Hollywood today. I like posing in front of those ad sponsor backdrops, it makes me feel like a rockstar.


----------



## Victoria08

Hopefully the picture will actually appear! A picture of me as a giggling drunk :happy:


----------



## penguin

I got delightfully dirty and disgusting on the zombie walk, but I'll share a pre-bloodied one here, with the Drop Bear that turned me. The bloodier (and grosser, if you've got a weak stomach for gory things) are over here. I didn't want to accidentally gross anyone out!


----------



## Blockierer

mimosa said:


> Handsome gentleman.


Thank you so much. 



HeavyDuty24 said:


> I think it looks cool you have a Corbin Bernsen thing going on and that is an awesome look.


Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Recent pic of me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Recent pic of me



Beautiful! &#9829; your make-up, very nicely done and WANT your earrings!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blockierer said:


> Pic from today. I'm going bald. *lol*



I think it suits you! 



Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Got one of me not guitar-ing, so I'll share. While at work Friday night.



Nice pic! Looks like you have a lot of fun things at your job. 



Victoria08 said:


> Hopefully the picture will actually appear! A picture of me as a giggling drunk :happy:



You are lovely! 



BlackBBW2010 said:


> Recent pic of me



Very pretty!


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> Here's a pic of me at Love Your Body Day in West Hollywood today. I like posing in front of those ad sponsor backdrops, it makes me feel like a rockstar.


Love this!!! You look great. How fun to pose in front of the sponcer backdrop. 



Victoria08 said:


> Hopefully the picture will actually appear! A picture of me as a giggling drunk :happy:


You look like fun!


penguin said:


> I got delightfully dirty and disgusting on the zombie walk, but I'll share a pre-bloodied one here, with the Drop Bear that turned me. The bloodier (and grosser, if you've got a weak stomach for gory things) are over here. I didn't want to accidentally gross anyone out!


 Very cool! Did your daughter end up going?



BlackBBW2010 said:


> Recent pic of me


Love the makeup. You look very pretty.


----------



## Heyyou

This is my "SMMFH" look.


----------



## HottiMegan

Gingembre said:


> Ahhahahaha, that's great Megan! Can't wait to see you all made up!



Thanks  We did a makeup job on my older boy and he looked awesome. He got second place in a costume contest at a party. 
I still have to figure out my clothes for a rock star.. 



mimosa said:


> Wow, I am not sure if I should be scared or simply delighted. I guess a little of both. But I lean more towards delight.  Great Halloween photo!



 I hope to be a little scary once the makeup gets applied


----------



## BlackBBW2010

OneWickedAngel said:


> Beautiful! &#9829; your make-up, very nicely done and WANT your earrings!



Thanks very much for all the nice comments everyone , One Wicked Angel - the earrings are Tallulah Tu @ ASOS


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blockierer said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your nice words.



Your welcome.  I think you have a debinar mature dignified look.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Recent pic of me



Oooo it's Alicia Keys. O.O


----------



## indigosky_

Just some recent pictures of myself. First is the most recent, second is my college graduation  

View attachment Picture 19.jpg


View attachment Picture 26.jpg


----------



## None

indigosky_ said:


> Just some recent pictures of myself. First is the most recent, second is my college graduation



Damn looking very pretty and congrats on graduating.


----------



## indigosky_

None said:


> Damn looking very pretty and congrats on graduating.



thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething

*subscribe*


----------



## penguin

Aust99 said:


> You look like fun!
> Very cool! Did your daughter end up going?



No, I decided she was a bit young for it. Other parents brought kids of a similar age along, but I'm pretty sure she would've found it overwhelming, not to mention that it was a long day out and a long walk. She would've wanted to be carried during it because she'd be tired, and she is too big to carry for too long!

However, she did get her zombie make up done. There were some older kids in our group and they were waiting patiently to get their make up done. She promptly sat on the vacated chair to have her face put on


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

My haircut:

ETA: Holy crap it's so flipping huge! Ugh, sorry!


----------



## mimosa

Luv2BNaughty said:


> My haircut:
> 
> ETA: Holy crap it's so flipping huge! Ugh, sorry!



Ohh I am calling the photo police on you!!!! SO HUGE..HAHAHAHA kidding. You look very beautiful, my dear. LOVE the hair...and you! xoxox:kiss2:


----------



## penguin

Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!


----------



## mimosa

penguin said:


> Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!



pretty lady.


----------



## imfree

mimosa said:


> pretty lady.



Mimosa, pretty Lady, I concur with your opinion.


----------



## KittyKitten

Hello again!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!



Beautiful really love the old 50's hair style Loretta Young-ish.


----------



## mimosa

happyface83 said:


> Hello again!



Another pretty lady! XOXOXOXO


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!



I'm still on the fence about this whole haircut businss  you look fantastic either way, but still.


----------



## KittyKitten

mimosa said:


> Another pretty lady! XOXOXOXO



Hey, thank you Mimosa!


----------



## mimosa

happyface83 said:


> Hey, thank you Mimosa!



My pleasure, sugar :kiss2:


----------



## penguin

mimosa said:


> pretty lady.





imfree said:


> Mimosa, pretty Lady, I concur with your opinion.





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Beautiful really love the old 50's hair style Loretta Young-ish.



Thank you! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm still on the fence about this whole haircut businss  you look fantastic either way, but still.



As much as I love my hair long, it's often a pain to take care of (plus, I go through a LOT of conditioner!). We're coming into summer, so the thought of having it long during another hot season wasn't that appealing. And since my sister was in town, I get it done for free by someone who knows my hair  I'll be much curlier for a while now  And thank you!


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!



Very cute cut! Do you feel freer with shorter hair? (I felt that way after cutting 5-6 inches off a month ago. and when i had cut like 10 off in May)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mimosa said:


> Ohh I am calling the photo police on you!!!! SO HUGE..HAHAHAHA kidding. You look very beautiful, my dear. LOVE the hair...and you! xoxox:kiss2:



Thanks Mim. You truly are a sweetheart.


----------



## KHayes666

Superbowl 11, Vikings and Raiders


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 298376_2352953416908_1042331782_32642230_1076861367_n.jpg


Here I am with my friend Susie.

She got given tickets to a male strip revue, so we went to the show last Thursday.

It was cheesy, but fun! Lol


----------



## mimosa

Shosh said:


> View attachment 98179
> 
> 
> Here I am with my friend Susie.
> 
> She got given tickets to a male strip revue, so we went to the show last Thursday.
> 
> It was cheesy, but fun! Lol



Gorgeous as always. 



Luv2BNaughty said:


> Thanks Mim. You truly are a sweetheart.



Never forget that you are beautiful and unique. xoxo


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> View attachment 98179
> 
> 
> Here I am with my friend Susie.
> 
> She got given tickets to a male strip revue, so we went to the show last Thursday.
> 
> It was cheesy, but fun! Lol




Gorgeous ladies! Sounds fun! You should have taken me with you to see that! LOL


----------



## WVMountainrear

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Recent pic of me



I'm always taken with how beautiful your pictures are...you really are a stunning woman.



indigosky_ said:


> Just some recent pictures of myself. First is the most recent, second is my college graduation



Congratulations on your graduation! :happy:



penguin said:


> Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!



I love it, Penguin! :happy:



happyface83 said:


> Hello again!



Hi back at ya, pretty lady!


----------



## Shosh

mimosa said:


> Gorgeous as always.
> 
> Never forget that you are beautiful and unique. xoxo



Thanks so much.



happyface83 said:


> Gorgeous ladies! Sounds fun! You should have taken me with you to see that! LOL



We would have invited you to come if you were here,lol.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Love this!!! You look great. How fun to pose in front of the sponcer backdrop.



Thanks, Aust  You are always so encouraging, I really appreciate it, lovely lady!!!



indigosky_ said:


> Just some recent pictures of myself. First is the most recent, second is my college graduation



You look lovely! And congratulations on your graduation!!!



Luv2BNaughty said:


> My haircut:
> 
> ETA: Holy crap it's so flipping huge! Ugh, sorry!



I think the cut looks great on you!



happyface83 said:


> Hello again!



Very sultry, happyface  Looking good!


----------



## None

Figured since most of my new photos have been pretty business-like, I'd go back to my graphic tee roots. Me on Sunday wearing my sweet new Scott Pilgrim shirt.






 
Also, the full design because it is so amazing.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mcbeth said:


> I think the cut looks great on you!



Thank you very much! She cut it a bit shorter than I wanted but ah well, it'll grow back 



None said:


> Figured since most of my new photos have been pretty business-like, I'd go back to my graphic tee roots. Me on Sunday wearing my sweet new Scott Pilgrim shirt.



Cute pic! Diggin' those frames


----------



## KittyKitten

mcbeth said:


> Very sultry, happyface  Looking good!



thank you so much, mcbeth!


----------



## Grandi Floras

Hi everyone.... I think I posted my new picture in the wrong place. Ooopsies...


----------



## Linda

I thought I would try on my costume. lol 

View attachment nun.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

this isn't so much me as it is my shirt and/or my chest


----------



## CarlaSixx

Trial makeup run for Halloween. Still needs work. Gryffindor colours.


----------



## KittyKitten

CarlaSixx said:


> Trial makeup run for Halloween. Still needs work. Gryffindor colours.



I would wear that makeup even if it wasn't Halloween. Awesome.


----------



## CAMellie

I was bored


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Shosh said:


> Here I am with my friend Susie.
> 
> She got given tickets to a male strip revue, so we went to the show last Thursday.
> 
> It was cheesy, but fun! Lol



super cute!


----------



## Shosh

tomgoestothestore said:


> super cute!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Mathias

This was taken this past Saturday. Here I am with my wonderful grandmother!


----------



## Tad

Mathias said:


> This was taken this past Saturday. Here I am with my wonderful grandmother!



Great pic of you two!


----------



## BlackBBW2010

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm always taken with how beautiful your pictures are...you really are a stunning woman.



Thank you very much lovelylady


----------



## Alicia33

Awesome pics everyone! Been really busy, but hopefully back now Looking at all these pics makes me get the pic itch


----------



## SMA413

penguin said:


> Now I'm all free of my zombie look, you can see my hair cut better!



Such a pretty hair cut for such a pretty lady!!



Shosh said:


> View attachment 98179
> 
> 
> Here I am with my friend Susie.
> 
> She got given tickets to a male strip revue, so we went to the show last Thursday.
> 
> It was cheesy, but fun! Lol



Love the purple eyeshadow and the hair!!



None said:


> Figured since most of my new photos have been pretty business-like, I'd go back to my graphic tee roots. Me on Sunday wearing my sweet new Scott Pilgrim shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the full design because it is so amazing.



Very awesome shirt, sir. 



CarlaSixx said:


> Trial makeup run for Halloween. Still needs work. Gryffindor colours.



LOVE the make up!



Mathias said:


> This was taken this past Saturday. Here I am with my wonderful grandmother!



Such a sweet pic! Y'all look great.


----------



## Gingembre

Penguin - love the haircut, really suits you.

Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!


----------



## mimosa

Gingembre said:


> Penguin - love the haircut, really suits you.
> 
> Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!



You are very beautiful.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me goofing off last night...


----------



## seavixen

I posted this elsewhere, but why not  The colour's wonky... my shirt is NOT that brain-shatteringly bright! lol 

View attachment now2.jpg


----------



## Paul

You are beautiful. I love your reddish-brown hair.



Gingembre said:


> Penguin - love the haircut, really suits you.
> 
> Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!


----------



## Paul

You are a goof ball. 



lovelylady78 said:


> Me goofing off last night...


----------



## mimosa

lovelylady78 said:


> Me goofing off last night...



Cutie pie.


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> Penguin - love the haircut, really suits you.
> 
> Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!



Sexy Lady!!! Love your hair colour and it's so lovely and long!


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> Penguin - love the haircut, really suits you.
> 
> Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!





I can't rep you (arghh)! Wow Laura! Gorgeous. That blue really looks stunning on you!


----------



## Gingembre

mimosa said:


> You are very beautiful.





Paul said:


> You are beautiful. I love your reddish-brown hair.





Aust99 said:


> Sexy Lady!!! Love your hair colour and it's so lovely and long!





fat9276 said:


> I can't rep you (arghh)! Wow Laura! Gorgeous. That blue really looks stunning on you!



Thank you so much, y'all. I really needed a smile today and you have given me one. :happy:


----------



## nettie

Mathias said:


> This was taken this past Saturday. Here I am with my wonderful grandmother!



I love this photo!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Penguin - love the haircut, really suits you.
> 
> Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!



. . . How did I miss these?

I dont usually compliment people straight on, and try to compliment something they're wearing or their earings, or hell maybe even their bookshelves, but ma'am, you are quite the stunner with your Cave complexion.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Reeeeeeelaxin'! 

View attachment qqq.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tomgoestothestore said:


> Reeeeeeelaxin'!



And a with cigar to boot, reeeeeeeally loving this picture Tom!


----------



## hiddenexposure

OneWickedAngel said:


> Beautiful! &#9829; your make-up, very nicely done and WANT your earrings!



agreed 100% 

this is from a couple of weeks ago... a friend calls this the "i have something in my eye" look and here i was thinking i was being coy


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Feeling a little Saucy and extra confident today, Bwuahaha! 






[Excuse the poor quality, since my camera is broken I have to rely on my Webcam. It's killer.]


----------



## HayleeRose

New hair. Its more vibrant in person, but crappy cell phone/lighting made it not so much. 

View attachment red.jpg


----------



## Franklyn

@ My Birthday Party on 10/26 

View attachment 2011_10_26_01.JPG


View attachment 2011_10_26_00_9.JPG


----------



## Linda

Franklyn said:


> @ My Birthday Party on 10/26



Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lots of good lookin' people on this board. Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Hello!


----------



## Avichai

seavixen said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but why not  The colour's wonky... my shirt is NOT that brain-shatteringly bright! lol



Nice one, you're very sexy :happy: Love the pose too. 



That a Marge Simpson wig? It clashes perfectly with your shirt ;,]


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> Hello!





AWESOME!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

MisticalMisty said:


> Hello!



Marge never looked better!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MisticalMisty said:


> Hello!



Marge never looked better! Cheif Wiggum should arrest you for looking so good! LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I already whored this picture, so instead of posting it again I'll just post a link to the other post. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1804841&postcount=7684


----------



## Scorsese86

This is me trying to look like an actor from the 40s/50s.


----------



## BBWbonnie

This is meeeeee In my Kigurumiiiiii 

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## tomgoestothestore

cuuuuuuuuutes!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> AWESOME!!!





Never2fat4me said:


> Marge never looked better!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Marge never looked better! Cheif Wiggum should arrest you for looking so good! LOL



Thanks everyone. This costume has been a hit and I picked it up very last minute and it was on clearance..LOL

I loved it and if anyone wants it for next year, just let me know!


----------



## Heyyou

I was in Pittsburgh, PA about 15 hours ago. 

Dont i look fly?


----------



## tonynyc

Gingembre said:


> Here's me, just chillaxing at home, enjoying my first free evening for ages. Excuse the terrible lighting - I don't actually live in a cave!



*Nice pic and you would look gorgeous anyhwere.... *



HottiMegan said:


> I'm trying out new Halloween hair. We're going to be a family of rock star zombies so i need some wild hair



*What a cute huggable Zombie*



Blockierer said:


> Pic from today. I'm going bald. *lol*



*You pull off the look very well- it suits you*



Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Got one of me not guitar-ing, so I'll share. While at work Friday night.



*Nice pic- you look happy at work - and it's Friday* 



Victoria08 said:


> Hopefully the picture will actually appear! A picture of me as a giggling drunk :happy:



*Nice photo - shows that you were having a great time*



BlackBBW2010 said:


> Recent pic of me



*Nice pic - very pretty*



indigosky_ said:


> Just some recent pictures of myself. First is the most recent, second is my college graduation



*Looking good - and congrats on getting your degree*



Luv2BNaughty said:


> My haircut:
> 
> ETA: Holy crap it's so flipping huge! Ugh, sorry!




*Nothing to apologize for - huge is good...*



happyface83 said:


> Hello again!



*Where's that gorgeous smile- looking good HappyFace- stop thinking about Hyde Park... *



Shosh said:


> View attachment 98179
> 
> 
> Here I am with my friend Susie.
> 
> She got given tickets to a male strip revue, so we went to the show last Thursday.
> 
> It was cheesy, but fun! Lol



Nic *pic Shosh- you glow - hope you didn't distract the male dancers*




None said:


> Figured since most of my new photos have been pretty business-like, I'd go back to my graphic tee roots. Me on Sunday wearing my sweet new Scott Pilgrim shirt.



*Nice pic- and shirt*



Grandi Floras said:


> Hi everyone.... I think I posted my new picture in the wrong place. Ooopsies...



*You look fine Grandi- just keep posting those nice pics of you*



Linda said:


> I thought I would try on my costume. lol



*Nice costume Linda - love the smile 'Nuns' are rarely this cute and huggable.....*



The Orange Mage said:


> this isn't so much me as it is my shirt and/or my chest



*Nice shirt- where did you get it *



CAMellie said:


> I was bored



*Best way to beat boredom - post pics on the boards* 



Mathias said:


> This was taken this past Saturday. Here I am with my wonderful grandmother!



*Mathias - that is a wonderful pic of you and your wonderful Grandmother- sounds as if you both had a great time *



lovelylady78 said:


> Me goofing off last night...



*Still hypnotic...*:smitten: 



seavixen said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but why not  The colour's wonky... my shirt is NOT that brain-shatteringly bright! lol



*And still looking great Seavixen - *



tomgoestothestore said:


> Reeeeeeelaxin'!



*You've earned that break* 




hiddenexposure said:


> agreed 100%
> 
> this is from a couple of weeks ago... a friend calls this the "i have something in my eye" look and here i was thinking i was being coy



*Cute....*



Your Plump Princess said:


> Feeling a little Saucy and extra confident today, Bwuahaha!



*Nice pic and saucy is good....*



HayleeRose said:


> New hair. Its more vibrant in person, but crappy cell phone/lighting made it not so much.



*The new hairstyle looks good on you*



Scorsese86 said:


> This is me trying to look like an actor from the 40s/50s.



*OR ...a certain "upstanding citizen" from the 20/30's... you have business to attend to...*



BigCutieBonnie said:


> This is meeeeee In my Kigurumiiiiii



*Nice costume - very cute*



Heyyou said:


> I was in Pittsburgh, PA about 15 hours ago.



*Hopefully you beat the snowstorm - you look relaxed and happy *


----------



## tonynyc

Taken this afternoon during our freak snowstorm....

Double post from another thread


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

tonynyc said:


> Taken this afternoon during our freak snowstorm....
> 
> Double post from another thread


Why are you wearing short sleeves out in the snow, you nut?!?!


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why are you wearing short sleeves out in the snow, you nut?!?!



*W*ell - given the fact that I sold XMAS tress one December and loved every minute of it... but, to be fair, I only went outside for a quick 2 minutes to take some pics. Maybe partially 'Nuts"
Did you get much snow in your area?


----------



## LeoGibson

It's actually a few weeks old, but I have never put one in this sub forum before so I thought I'd put it here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell - given the fact that I sold XMAS tress one December and loved every minute of it... but, to be fair, I only went outside for a quick 2 minutes to take some pics. Maybe partially 'Nuts"
> Did you get much snow in your area?


None at all. I would say "None at all, sadly" but those dealing with it and unhappy about it in the Northeast would kill me.


----------



## Scorsese86

tonynyc said:


> Taken this afternoon during our freak snowstorm....
> 
> Double post from another thread



If I ever decided to run for public office... I know for sure you'd be my running mate. And not just for your handsome face (but it sure would help)


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> If I ever decided to run for public office... I know for sure you'd be my running mate. And not just for your handsome face (but it sure would help)



*I*'ll make sure that the voters have a *change of heart *!!!! :happy:


----------



## Heyyou

tonynyc said:


> Taken this afternoon during our freak snowstorm....
> 
> Double post from another thread



You look totally in control of the snow situation, and super casual. Great pic Tony! I like


----------



## tonynyc

Heyyou said:


> You look totally in control of the snow situation, and super casual. Great pic Tony! I like



Far from super casual.. but thank you .. after taking the pic- made sure to have a nice cup of coffee...


----------



## mimosa

I came by to show off the man that truly owns my heart. :wubu: He is very handsome and he treats me so much, love, kindness and respect. He is my prince!


----------



## lushluv

^^^

A very handsome prince indeed mimosa! _Awww_, look at those cheeks! So cute. :happy:


----------



## mimosa

lushluv said:


> ^^^
> 
> A very handsome prince indeed mimosa! _Awww_, look at those cheeks! So cute. :happy:



Thanks, lushluv! Cherub cheeks are a family heirloom.


----------



## LeoGibson

A sturdy looking lad you have there Mimosa. It sounds like he does his mama proud.


----------



## Linda

Halloween goofiness. We had a blast! 

View attachment 004.JPG


View attachment 2011-10-29_20-20-07_849.jpg


View attachment 2011-10-28_20-01-45_786.jpg


----------



## mimosa

LeoGibson said:


> A sturdy looking lad you have there Mimosa. It sounds like he does his mama proud.


Thank you very much. He sure does make his big mama very proud. 


Linda said:


> Halloween goofiness. We had a blast!



The second photo is so cute, you should make it your profile photo.


----------



## Surlysomething

mimosa said:


> I came by to show off the man that truly owns my heart. :wubu: He is very handsome and he treats me so much, love, kindness and respect. He is my prince!




Good looking kid!


----------



## spacce

shortest my hair has ever been.. 
I was bored


----------



## mimosa

spacce said:


> shortest my hair has ever been..
> I was bored



We could see your handsome eyes more.


----------



## lushluv

spacce said:


> shortest my hair has ever been..
> I was bored



Nice. I know you'll be rockin the hats.


----------



## lushluv

lushluv said:


> Nice. I know you'll be rockin the hats.



I meant cause it's so dang cold outside.....I'm going to go to bed now and try to get warm.


----------



## Linda

spacce said:


> shortest my hair has ever been..
> I was bored



Awesome!! You even smiled.....sort of.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wore red and black today. Inspired by Halloween, decided to dress as a black widow.


----------



## Dromond

There are too many fantastic photos to comment on individually, so I'll just say you all look fantastic!

I need some new photos of myself. I got nuthin to post here.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Berserk times call for Berserk actions! 

View attachment awg424g.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Going with the gun theme...







I was out in the country this weekend and shot a deer hunting rifle for the second time in my life. I didn't even think I hit the target, but I got it in the black.


----------



## mimosa

Why all the violence???? Damn that rap music.  
Both of you look cute.....Don't shoot! *ducks*



tomgoestothestore said:


> Berserk times call for Berserk actions!





SMA413 said:


> Going with the gun theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was out in the country this weekend and shot a deer hunting rifle for the second time in my life. I didn't even think I hit the target, but I got it in the black.


----------



## spacce

mimosa said:


> We could see your handsome eyes more.


sure, make a guy blush more huh?
they are just blue eyes.. ugh 


lushluv said:


> Nice. I know you'll be rockin the hats.





lushluv said:


> I meant cause it's so dang cold outside.....I'm going to go to bed now and try to get warm.


Yeah I don't wear hats though lol, not even when its cold, just never really liked them..




Linda said:


> Awesome!! You even smiled.....sort of.


Yeah thats the most, most people get lol =P


----------



## mimosa

Just little (big) ol' me.


----------



## spacce

mimosa said:


> Just little (big) ol' me.



very beautiful


----------



## KHayes666

SMA413 said:


> Going with the gun theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was out in the country this weekend and shot a deer hunting rifle for the second time in my life. I didn't even think I hit the target, but I got it in the black.



*dives out of the way* AH!


----------



## lushluv

tomgoestothestore said:


> Berserk times call for Berserk actions!




I'm not even going to ask any of the questions that are running through my head right now. _lol_

God bless! _Thank you for all that you do for us everyday!!!_


----------



## mimosa

spacce said:


> very beautiful



Thanks spacce. Hugs. :happy:


----------



## Heyyou

Interview tomorrow. 

Have a wonderful night everybody! Thank you.


----------



## mimosa

Good luck 




Heyyou said:


> Interview tomorrow.
> 
> Have a wonderful night everybody! Thank you.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I didn't get to dress up today because I had to be in court.  BUT our Halloween party (due to the random snow) was moved to the upcoming weekend, so I'll definitely get to go all out on Saturday.  For today's purposes, it was just some of my witchy spider accessories from my costume a few years ago since it wasn't too over the top.


----------



## Deacone

lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

In costume.


----------



## pdesil071189

*New Photo of me taken yesterday *


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> Taken this afternoon during our freak snowstorm....
> 
> Double post from another thread



Great pic man! love the shirt too! the look of a champion...


----------



## mimosa

This is a nice photo of you, Tony 




tonynyc said:


> Taken this afternoon during our freak snowstorm....
> 
> Double post from another thread


----------



## mimosa

lovelylady78 said:


> I didn't get to dress up today because I had to be in court.  BUT our Halloween party (due to the random snow) was moved to the upcoming weekend, so I'll definitely get to go all out on Saturday.  For today's purposes, it was just some of my witchy spider accessories from my costume a few years ago since it wasn't too over the top.



Love this photo! It has a vintage Halloween feel to it.


----------



## mimosa

real Mexican tacos?


----------



## Wagimawr

hehe, you said tacos.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Today completely stufffffffed after pizza 

View attachment 02112011054.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Today completely stufffffffed after pizza



Your b/f is a lucky dude


----------



## Scorsese86

lovelylady78 said:


> I didn't get to dress up today because I had to be in court.  BUT our Halloween party (due to the random snow) was moved to the upcoming weekend, so I'll definitely get to go all out on Saturday.  For today's purposes, it was just some of my witchy spider accessories from my costume a few years ago since it wasn't too over the top.



Beautiful as always, my dear


----------



## Scorsese86

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Today completely stufffffffed after pizza



:wubu:
What a beautiful belly you have. Stuffing is good


----------



## tioobs

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Today completely stufffffffed after pizza



Waoo, so pretty !!:wubu:


----------



## BBWTexan

Halloween!

View attachment mebee.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Everbodies workin' for the weekend!


----------



## WVMountainrear

mimosa said:


> Love this photo! It has a vintage Halloween feel to it.





Scorsese86 said:


> Beautiful as always, my dear



Thank you, darlings! :happy:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everbodies workin' for the weekend!



I've been meaning to ask you why you've dropped the signature Hozay J Garseeya smile and are continually fronting the GentleSavage smirk...WELL??


----------



## lozonloz

Erm, less vintage, more gory halloween. But my most recent pics are all of me zombied up. 

View attachment Zombloz.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Hope this works...It's my Halloween pic: I'm at work posing with my trusty skull mug I named "Yorick"








Have a great weekend!

Dennis


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hope this works...It's my Halloween pic: I'm at work posing with *my trusty skull mug I named "Yorick"
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Dennis



Alas, poor Yorick! I knew him, Horatio: a fellow
of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: he hath
borne me on his back a thousand times; and now, how
abhorred in my imagination it is! my gorge rims at
it. Here hung those lips that I have kissed I know
not how oft. Where be your gibes now? your
gambols? your songs? your flashes of merriment,
that were wont to set the table on a roar? Not one
now, to mock your own grinning? quite chap-fallen?
Now get you to my lady's chamber, and tell her, let
her paint an inch thick, to this favour she must
come; make her laugh at that.


----------



## Scorsese86

BBWTexan said:


> Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 98439



:smitten:
I just fell in love with a bee


----------



## Heyyou

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hope this works...It's my Halloween pic: I'm at work posing with my trusty skull mug I named "Yorick"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Dennis



I love libraries! Cool outfit too


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Thanks, man!


Dennis


----------



## Jeeshcristina

TGIF!


----------



## mimosa

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everbodies workin' for the weekend!



I heard this in a India Maria movie once: "Que pan tan duro y yo sin dientes."



lozonloz said:


> Erm, less vintage, more gory halloween. But my most recent pics are all of me zombied up.


 Wow...great. 



Still a Skye fan said:


> Hope this works...It's my Halloween pic: I'm at work posing with my trusty skull mug I named "Yorick"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Dennis


A handsome pirate in library...oh how heavenly. 



Jeeshcristina said:


> TGIF!



Love the dress! beautiful.


----------



## Yakatori

Jeeshcristina said:


> TGIF!


Indeed!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...a fellow of infinite jest...


*sucksteeth* Poor, poor, Yorick; that he can't enjoy the fruits of today!View attachment Yorick.jpg​


Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everbodies workin' for the weekend!


Wait, but is that officially *GentleSavage*'s pose, or did he bite it off of you?


----------



## BBWbonnie

BBWTexan said:


> Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 98439



WOOOOOOOW you look amazing!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Wanted to try long hair today, so I clipped in some human hair extensions.
I apparently can't take a picture anymore.


----------



## Blockierer

CarlaSixx said:


> Wanted to try long hair today, so I clipped in some human hair extensions.
> I apparently can't take a picture anymore.


awesome pic


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> TGIF!



Just when you think she couldn't be any prettier - wow! What a cutie!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> Just when you think she couldn't be any prettier - wow! What a cutie!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Aww thanks Chris!!! You made my night!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CarlaSixx said:


> Wanted to try long hair today, so I clipped in some human hair extensions.
> I apparently can't take a picture anymore.



Love the hair, and your gorgeous eyebrows!! I am jealous!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> Wanted to try long hair today, so I clipped in some human hair extensions.
> I apparently can't take a picture anymore.



Love the hair and picture's fine!


----------



## bmann0413

Hm, I need better lighting in my room.


----------



## Blockierer

Me with my 1/2 inch haircut.


----------



## Deacone

At work...with a cold


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> At work...with a cold




For a sickie you look pretty damn cute.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mimosa said:


> real Mexican tacos?



Beautiful as always, Mim!


----------



## Blackjack

Halloween costume.


----------



## mimosa

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Beautiful as always, Mim!



Well, look who's talking, gorgeous.  Thanks darling. :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413

Blackjack said:


> Halloween costume.



Dude. You look JUST like Matt Smith with that on. For serious.


----------



## Linda

Deacone said:


> At work...with a cold



Damn girl. For being sick you look great!!



Blockierer said:


> Me with my 1/2 inch haircut.



Handsome as always. 



bmann0413 said:


> Hm, I need better lighting in my room.



Creates an air of mystery. 



Blackjack said:


> Halloween costume.



:wubu: Great costume!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> Halloween costume.



Great Doctor costume. All you need is a TARDIS behind you...


----------



## firelord85

Deacone said:


> At work...with a cold



Aww, you look lovely and not sick at all.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Great pics, everyone!

The fellow dressed as The Doctor was outstanding!


Dennis


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Bored on my lunch break today, so I decided to play with sun flares behind me.


----------



## mimosa

You are looking divine, my dear. Simply gorgeous.




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bored on my lunch break today, so I decided to play with sun flares behind me.


----------



## Blackjack

Still a Skye fan said:


> Great pics, everyone!
> 
> The fellow dressed as The Doctor was outstanding!
> 
> 
> Dennis





Linda said:


> :wubu: Great costume!!





bmann0413 said:


> Dude. You look JUST like Matt Smith with that on. For serious.



Thanks, folks!

I haven't dressed up for Halloween in over a decade, so this was really a big deal for me and something that I worked pretty hard on.




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Great Doctor costume. All you need is a TARDIS behind you...



Funny you should mention that. She was there:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> Funny you should mention that. She was there:



Haha, that is AWESOME.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bored on my lunch break today, so I decided to play with sun flares behind me.



This is all I can think right now...

*I long to see the sunlight in your hair 
And tell you time and time again how much I care 
Sometimes I feel my heart will overflow 
Hello...*


----------



## Still a Skye fan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bored on my lunch break today, so I decided to play with sun flares behind me.




Ooh! Very pretty!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## bmann0413

Can't think of anything to say.


----------



## KittyKitten

^Looking great, Lloyd! 

Here is a recent pic of me.


----------



## mimosa

You are one sexy lady. 





happyface83 said:


> ^Looking great, Lloyd!
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me.


----------



## KittyKitten

mimosa said:


> You are one sexy lady.



Aww, thank you mimosa! You're hot!


----------



## Dromond

happyface83 said:


> ^Looking great, Lloyd!
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me.



It's a good thing I'm happily married; otherwise I might stalk you.* Wow.









*Not really. I'm not the stalker type.


----------



## KittyKitten

Dromond said:


> It's a good thing I'm happily married; otherwise I might stalk you.* Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not really. I'm not the stalker type.



Hehehe! Well thank you!


----------



## bmann0413

happyface83 said:


> ^Looking great, Lloyd!
> 
> Here is a recent pic of me.



Whoa. Hottie hot hottie. lol


----------



## KittyKitten

bmann0413 said:


> Whoa. Hottie hot hottie. lol




Haha, thank you, Lloyd!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Thought I'd upload a long-overdue pic using the new smartphone. I like the tie pattern (we had bigwigs in from Korea, so you have to be in full business dress code).  

View attachment bluetie.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thought I'd upload a long-overdue pic using the new smartphone. I like the tie pattern (we had bigwigs in from Korea, so you have to be in full business dress code).



Nice pic  And your tie pattern reminds me of Q*bert...or is that just me? lol


----------



## Heyyou

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Nice pic  And your tie pattern reminds me of Q*bert...or is that just me? lol









Only slightly more angular, but +1! A classic.  Thx Luv2BNaughty! 

And wonderful pic, Sir Snackbar Sir!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Thought I'd upload a long-overdue pic using the new smartphone. I like the tie pattern (we had bigwigs in from Korea, so you have to be in full business dress code).



All these years I've been here on Dims and I don't recall ever seeing a picture of you before! :blush:

Hello Handsome!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot...


----------



## mimosa

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot...


You sexy thing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot...


Any shot is classy when _you're_ in it! 

Seriously loving that dress and those shoes, me-_ow_!


----------



## Deacone

It's my "BUY MY SHIT NOW" face at my shop/work lol


----------



## Jess87

I was trying to determine how badly I needed to get around to getting a hair cut. Then I realized that if Cousin It could claim paternity I should probably get on it soon.


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me at work with the ever classy bathroom shot...



You are just the epitome of what a woman should be. I totally look up to you....literally....you're a lot taller than me


----------



## CGL1978




----------



## JenFromOC

Most recent one I can find lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

How Rai Works It - Part II


----------



## Aust99

Woooork it!!!! Looking lovely.... stylish outfit there OWA....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mimosa said:


> You sexy thing.





Your Plump Princess said:


> Any shot is classy when _you're_ in it!
> 
> Seriously loving that dress and those shoes, me-_ow_!





JenFromOC said:


> You are just the epitome of what a woman should be. I totally look up to you....literally....you're a lot taller than me


LOL @ Jenn!

Aww shucks! Thank you ladies!!! :bow::wubu:




Deacone said:


> It's my "BUY MY SHIT NOW" face at my shop/work lol


And you wonder why I smile whenever I see you've posted. LOL!



Jess87 said:


> I was trying to determine how badly I needed to get around to getting a hair cut. Then I realized that if Cousin It could claim paternity I should probably get on it soon.



* giggles * Your expression here is priceless and perfect.



CGL1978 said:


>


Ooh big ol' gunz and wicked tatts - me likey!



JenFromOC said:


> Most recent one I can find lol


Hello my pretty! Let me look down and gaze upon your loveliness!


----------



## CGL1978

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL @ Jenn!
> 
> Aww shucks! Thank you ladies!!! :bow::wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why I smile whenever I see you've posted. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> * giggles * Your expression here is priceless and perfect.
> 
> 
> Ooh big ol' gunz and wicked tatts - me likey!
> 
> 
> Hello my pretty! Let me look down and gaze upon your loveliness!



Thanks here are the rest of my tatts if you would like to see them


----------



## Rowan

newer pics of me since i havent been here in a while 

View attachment 2011-03-18 22.22.57.jpg


View attachment bed2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CGL1978 said:


> Thanks here are the rest of my tatts if you would like to see them


WHOA! Your tattoo artist/s work is amazing!! But what's with all this light and fluffy stuff? (JUST KIDDING!!) 



Rowan said:


> newer pics of me since i havent been here in a while


Hello gorgeous!!! I love that necklace in the top pic.


----------



## Rowan

OneWickedAngel said:


> WHOA! Your tattoo artist/s work is amazing!! But what's with all this light and fluffy stuff? (JUST KIDDING!!)
> 
> 
> Hello gorgeous!!! I love that necklace in the top pic.



Hey there cutie pie...missed ya! *hugs*
Ty..its one of my favorites! I got it at Hot Topic


----------



## CGL1978

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL @ Jenn!
> 
> Aww shucks! Thank you ladies!!! :bow::wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why I smile whenever I see you've posted. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> * giggles * Your expression here is priceless and perfect.
> 
> 
> Ooh big ol' gunz and wicked tatts - me likey!
> 
> 
> Hello my pretty! Let me look down and gaze upon your loveliness!





OneWickedAngel said:


> WHOA! Your tattoo artist/s work is amazing!! But what's with all this light and fluffy stuff? (JUST KIDDING!!)
> 
> 
> Hello gorgeous!!! I love that necklace in the top pic.



Guess i am just light and fluffy


----------



## penguin

Going braless while trying on the Nyan cat scarf I made for a friend's birthday. It was too hot to wear much clothing, let alone a scarf, but it's still a cute scarf


----------



## Fox

I know I know, I'm late for posting Halloween pics! Gosh..


----------



## Aust99

lol that's a great costume....


----------



## CarlaSixx

Fox said:


> I know I know, I'm late for posting Halloween pics! Gosh..


OMG. :wubu: Win!!! 

You even nailed the expression. That is AWESOME!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fox said:


> I know I know, I'm late for posting Halloween pics! Gosh..


 Nicely done, Fox. Carla's right you nailed it!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Just wanted to post a couple of outfits I made recently. 






Made the dress, bow, and bracelet.






Made the skirt and crop top.


----------



## Fat Brian

BigCutieSasha said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of outfits I made recently.



Sasha, where did you get those shoes, my wife would love those.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

CGL1978 said:


> Thanks here are the rest of my tatts if you would like to see them



Awesome tats, sir!:bow:

Bravo

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Fox said:


> I know I know, I'm late for posting Halloween pics! Gosh..



You know? I have yet to "get" the appeal of that movie...which I've never found funny, but your costume still made me smile. 

Well done

Dennis


----------



## CGL1978

Still a Skye fan said:


> Awesome tats, sir!:bow:
> 
> Bravo
> 
> Dennis



Thank you very much


----------



## intraultra

BigCutieSasha said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of outfits I made recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Made the dress, bow, and bracelet.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> Made the skirt and crop top.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I love the pattern on the crop top. You look amazing.


----------



## Yakatori

Fox said:


> "_I know I know, I'm late for posting Halloween pics! Gosh.._"


I must admit, I think it's pretty good. And I think we have a "Pedro" here, as well as I've also notice a "Deb." (Although, I don't want to call them-out)



Still a Skye fan said:


> "_You know? I have yet to "get" the appeal of that movie...which I've never found funny..._"


For me, it's always been the kind of thing where you had to've lived-it in order to "get-it." But if you have "lived-it," then there's no literal-kind explanation that can possibly put it across. The film is really just the ultimate expression of itself.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Avoiding homework like the plague.


----------



## JenFromOC

Taken about 2 weeks ago.....


----------



## SMA413

This is pretty much my new favorite pic of me. If that sounds cocky, whatever. I look hot. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Heading to a wedding. Not sure how I feel about the getup.


----------



## Deacone

WOO


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful people. :smitten:




Jeeshcristina said:


> Avoiding homework like the plague.





JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 2 weeks ago.....





SMA413 said:


> This is pretty much my new favorite pic of me. If that sounds cocky, whatever. I look hot. LOL





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heading to a wedding. Not sure how I feel about the getup.





Deacone said:


> WOO


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heading to a wedding. Not sure how I feel about the getup.



Couldn't rep you....but, I know how I feel: wet in my panties.


----------



## Paul

Beautiful outfits Sasha. You are talented. BTW do you draft your sewing patterns from scratch, size up an existing pattern, or are able to find patterns already in your size?



BigCutieSasha said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of outfits I made recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the dress, bow, and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the skirt and crop top.


----------



## mimosa

If I look a little sad in the last two photos, ....well, I have been. Life is like a monkey and throws poo at ya sometimes.


----------



## Windigo

That's me in a new shirt 






And me in a pin-up kind of shoot


----------



## CGL1978

Windigo said:


> That's me in a new shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me in a pin-up kind of shoot



Very very nice


----------



## CAMellie

mimosa said:


> If I look a little sad in the last two photos, ....well, I have been. Life is like a monkey and throws poo at ya sometimes.



I think more pensive than sad...but still oh so bonita! *hugs*


----------



## CGL1978

mimosa said:


> If I look a little sad in the last two photos, ....well, I have been. Life is like a monkey and throws poo at ya sometimes.



you look great in all your pics


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dolled up to go out to the bar with my friends the other night.


----------



## mimosa

Windigo said:


> That's me in a new shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me in a pin-up kind of shoot


Pretty lady. 


CAMellie said:


> I think more pensive than sad...but still oh so bonita! *hugs*


Muchas gracias, Melle. Yo también te deseo toda la felicidad en el mundo con tu nuevo marido. * abrazo *


CGL1978 said:


> you look great in all your pics


Thanks so much, sugar. :kiss2:



Your Plump Princess said:


> Dolled up to go out to the bar with my friends the other night.


You look so pretty and oh so sweet. I wish I could hug ya!


----------



## Twilley

What's that you say? You need to see a new picture of Twilley? Dying from under-exposure? Well, please, calm yourselves tingling masses.






(also, that has to be the most narcissistic thing I've ever typed, even if I was just fooling around lol)


----------



## mimosa

Looking good, Twilley. 



Twilley said:


> What's that you say? You need to see a new picture of Twilley? Dying from under-exposure? Well, please, calm yourselves tingling masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, that has to be the most narcissistic thing I've ever typed, even if I was just fooling around lol)


----------



## Twilley

mimosa said:


> Looking good, Twilley.



Thanks miss <3


----------



## Windigo

CGL1978 said:


> Very very nice





mimosa said:


> Pretty lady.
> !



Thanks both!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mimosa said:


> You look so pretty and oh so sweet. I wish I could hug ya!




 Thank you! [Don't let my appearance fool you, I'm only about 25% Sweet when I go out  ]


----------



## GentleSavage

Tired after a day of painting my friends house. And it was laundry day too. Thought I'd get a little frisky with taking a picture. 

I don't know what is going on with my eye... Like not even a little bit.


----------



## 1love_emily

View attachment Photo on 2011-10-01 at 14.53 #4.jpg


I get so bored sometimes.


----------



## lostjacket

My latest... 

View attachment Twitter.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

I have been without the net for a while, and i've really missed this place!


Also, don't tell me getting drunk in bed alone isn't fun 

View attachment Photo on 2011-11-15 at 04.05.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell

Me the other night!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

succubus_dxb said:


> I have been without the net for a while, and i've really missed this place!
> 
> 
> Also, don't tell me getting drunk in bed alone isn't fun



There is apparently no circumstance under which you are not absolutely stunning. 

No fair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigCutieSasha said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of outfits I made recently.
> Made the dress, bow, and bracelet.
> Made the skirt and crop top.


Sasha I so love your style! The pattern of the top in the bottom pic is fabulous on you!



Jeeshcristina said:


> Avoiding homework like the plague.


And looking effortlessly cute while you're at it. 



JenFromOC said:


> Taken about 2 weeks ago.....


Jen you take fab self pics, but it's easy with such a gorgeous subject.




SMA413 said:


> This is pretty much my new favorite pic of me. If that sounds cocky, whatever. I look hot. LOL


Yes, yes you do!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heading to a wedding. Not sure how I feel about the getup.


Well, I like the get up. You look like you put some thought into it, without looking stuffy. 



Deacone said:


> WOO





mimosa said:


> If I look a little sad in the last two photos, ....well, I have been. Life is like a monkey and throws poo at ya sometimes.


And sometimes you have to pick up the poo use some to fertilize and some to fling it right back. At least you're looking beautiful doing it.




Windigo said:


> That's me in a new shirt
> 
> And me in a pin-up kind of shoot


I say you scared a wins on both counts.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Dolled up to go out to the bar with my friends the other night.


Hello dolly! 



1love_emily said:


> I get so bored sometimes.


LOL!



lostjacket said:


> My latest...


Hey there!



succubus_dxb said:


> I have been without the net for a while, and i've really missed this place!
> 
> Also, don't tell me getting drunk in bed alone isn't fun


You already know I'm lovin' this!



tinkerbell said:


> Me the other night!


Love the nude shoe with the dress.



Twilley said:


> What's that you say? You need to see a new picture of Twilley? Dying from under-exposure? Well, please, calm yourselves tingling masses.
> (also, that has to be the most narcissistic thing I've ever typed, even if I was just fooling around lol)


A little ego stroking is good for the soul. 

This board exploded with beautiful peeps over the weekend - Whew! * Wipes brow *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

simply suited


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*OWA: *

Dayum, work it girl! xD You rock those outfits, I'm so jelly!


----------



## bonified

View attachment fcss.jpg
just hanging out with one of my boiz


----------



## Jeeshcristina

OneWickedAngel said:


> simply suited



OWA, you are so hot!!!! A truly beautiful woman!! Now come shopping with me!


----------



## succubus_dxb

OneWickedAngel said:


> simply suited



you are just such a babe, constantly!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> simply suited
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Dear Raiv, I could tell you a thousand times what a great-looking Lady you are, but it wouldn't be enough.:happy:


----------



## mimosa

Ladies and Gents. 

You are all very beautiful and fine as can be. :wubu: Let's celebrate each others unique beauty. I believe we all have something beautiful to give to the world. I enjoy and appreciate God's art. His paint brush created something magnificent to see in each and everyone of you. 

Love, Mimosa:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa

OneWickedAngel said:


> And sometimes you have to pick up the poo use some to fertilize and some to fling it right back. At least you're looking beautiful doing it.


Thank you, OWA! You are a doll. Muah!:kiss2: I need to get me a slingshot, so I can learn how to fling poo back. I need lessons from that cheeky monkey.  
You look amazing in all of your photos. Most of all, I admire you for who you are. You are an incredible lady. Sexy too. :bow:


----------



## CGL1978

it started with sugar just watching the computer screen 





but lead to a sandpaper like licking of my face lol


----------



## imfree

Thought I was in singles thread! Deleted post.


----------



## mimosa

Awww too adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the kitty isn't too bad also..





CGL1978 said:


> it started with sugar just watching the computer screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but lead to a sandpaper like licking of my face lol


----------



## mimosa

Haha....yeah I am afraid to do that. Its okay imfree. hugs. 



imfree said:


> Thought I was in singles thread! Deleted post.


----------



## CGL1978

mimosa said:


> Awww too adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the kitty isn't too bad also..



Thank you


----------



## Yakatori

OneWickedAngel said:


> "_simply suited_"


That's a great color combo/cut/pose for you. I try to wear a lot of blue. I try to imagine it has the effect of soothing people...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> *OWA: *
> 
> Dayum, work it girl! xD You rock those outfits, I'm so jelly!



Thanks, YPP, I think you're jamming. (ba da duh cymbals crash)  



Jeeshcristina said:


> OWA, you are so hot!!!! A truly beautiful woman!! Now come shopping with me!


Thanks Christina, but Dallas is one heck a a travel for a shopping trip - lol



succubus_dxb said:


> you are just such a babe, constantly!


Look who's talking _Ms. I Look Drop Dead Fab Even When I'm Drunk_!



imfree said:


> Dear Raiv, I could tell you a thousand times what a great-looking Lady you are, but it wouldn't be enough.:happy:


Thank you Edgar sweetie.



mimosa said:


> Thank you, OWA! You are a doll. Muah!:kiss2: I need to get me a slingshot, so I can learn how to fling poo back. I need lessons from that cheeky monkey.
> You look amazing in all of your photos. Most of all, I admire you for who you are. You are an incredible lady. Sexy too. :bow:


Thanks Mimosa!



Yakatori said:


> That's a great color combo/cut/pose for you. I try to wear a lot of blue. I try to imagine it has the effect of soothing people...


Hmm, I usually aim to stir people up, not calm them down lol. Thanks Takatori.




bonified said:


> just hanging out with one of my boiz


Nice Shot Boni!



CGL1978 said:


> it started with sugar just watching the computer screen
> but lead to a sandpaper like licking of my face lol
> 
> 
> 
> mimosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww too adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the kitty isn't too bad also..
Click to expand...


LOL! Yeah, what she said!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

It's not every day a girl gets to pose with a giant weiner 

View attachment oscar meyer.jpg


----------



## Tad

*LOL* that is a great pic! I wonder if the "Big girls, big stuff" thread could still be found with a determined search--this would be so perfect in there!


----------



## Mathias

Guess who won Mr. Cabrini?!  :bounce:


----------



## CAMellie

OneWickedAngel said:


> simply suited



You are so amazingly beautiful!


----------



## CAMellie

Mathias said:


> Guess who won Mr. Cabrini?!  :bounce:



Many congratulations to you, my handsome friend!


----------



## Twilley

Diana_Prince245 said:


> It's not every day a girl gets to pose with a giant weiner



If I ever pull a Phoenix Jones and decide to fight crime, that's exactly the ride I'm doing it from. Aw. Yeah. BD


----------



## furious styles

hello dims


----------



## CGL1978

Just took this one today


----------



## Blame Picasso

Rowan said:


> newer pics of me since i havent been here in a while



beautiful as always! Good to 'see' you again!


----------



## Linda

CGL1978 said:


> Just took this one today



Great pic. Your eyes sparkle.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



Nice to hear, Raiv! I was afraid the VA was going to question payment on all those defibrillator capacitors we blew while "bumping" my heart back into rhythm after viewing pictures of your lovely self.


----------



## Deacone

Rocking the pikachu hat for Children In Need day 






Messy hair for work...wearing the hat >_>


----------



## Linda

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!! I love seeing your outfits. 
You always look fabulous!


----------



## seavixen

mmm... black & white.  quick snap from today with some wet hair going on. 

View attachment julia-1x.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Nice to hear, Raiv! I was afraid the VA was going to question payment on all those defibrillator capacitors we blew while "bumping" my heart back into rhythm after viewing pictures of your lovely self.


LOL! You're such a hoot, Edgar!


Deacone said:


> Rocking the pikachu hat for Children In Need day
> 
> Messy hair for work...wearing the hat >_>


You are just so damn adorable!



Linda said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!! I love seeing your outfits.
> You always look fabulous!


Aaww, thanks Linda!



seavixen said:


> mmm... black & white.  quick snap from today with some wet hair going on.


Love the angle, nice pic!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> *LOL! You're such a hoot, Edgar!
> *
> You are just so damn adorable!
> 
> 
> Aaww, thanks Linda!
> 
> 
> Love the angle, nice pic!



Raiv, you're such a beautiful woman, not just in the physically obvious, but in mind and character, both, that you inspire me to my most ridiculous:doh:, uuhm...er...well...best attempts at written humor!:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

i look really unimpressed, but I was actually having a lovely morning with someone quite delightful! 

View attachment IMG_3015.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Sat on my balcony today while enjoying some Starbucks--It was delightful! 

View attachment Balcony.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Sat on my balcony today while enjoying some Starbucks--It was delightful!



. . . boobie . . .


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . boobie . . .



IMMATURE! You saw it earlier anyway and didn't mention the boobs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Sat on my balcony today while enjoying some Starbucks--It was delightful!


Not as delightful as you, Maddi. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!! I love seeing your outfits.
> You always look fabulous!


Agreed! Definitely agreed!


----------



## rellis10

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Sat on my balcony today while enjoying some Starbucks--It was delightful!



Sexy, stylish and.... yeah I'll leave the immaturity to Hozay


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> i look really unimpressed, but I was actually having a lovely morning with someone quite delightful!



Naww!!! And your eyebrows continue to astound me.


----------



## AuntHen

In the backyard, being all "posey" with tree shadows


----------



## rellis10

fat9276 said:


> In the backyard, being all "posey" with tree shadows



Beautiful picture, beautiful woman


----------



## ButlerGirl09

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not as delightful as you, Maddi. :bow:



Awww nicely done, my darling! Thanks :wubu:



rellis10 said:


> Sexy, stylish and.... yeah I'll leave the immaturity to Hozay



Bahaha wise idea!  Thanks for the compliment, handsome!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Awww nicely done, my darling! Thanks :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha wise idea!  Thanks for the compliment, handsome!



. . . boobie . . .


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . boobie . . .



Yeahhhh I'll show you some boobies! Wait... CRAP!


----------



## Deacone

Happy Happy Joy Joy!







My face when I'm trying to look really young...really I just look like a 10 year old :L


----------



## SMA413

Just in the elevator at work the other day...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> In the backyard, being all "posey" with tree shadows


Awww, look at you, all purdy!



SMA413 said:


> Just in the elevator at work the other day...


You have such lovely eyes!


----------



## AuntHen

rellis10 said:


> Beautiful picture, beautiful woman





OneWickedAngel said:


> Awww, look at you, all purdy!




thank you!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Taken moments ago. My frohawk is having an identity crisis.


----------



## seavixen

Wearing a really easy-to-make crocheted hat I whipped up yesterday. I love hats! And yes, those are screw drivers chilling out on the wall behind me. My crafting room contains a weird variety of stuff.  

View attachment julia-3x.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LillyBBBW said:


> Taken moments ago. My frohawk is having an identity crisis.



I think it looks totally badass.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LillyBBBW said:


> Taken moments ago. My frohawk is having an identity crisis.


Nah, I think it's letting the world know what a badass woman rocks it.  



seavixen said:


> Wearing a really easy-to-make crocheted hat I whipped up yesterday. I love hats! And yes, those are screw drivers chilling out on the wall behind me. My crafting room contains a weird variety of stuff.


Love it!!


----------



## mimosa

Ladies, you are all looking magnificent! 




LillyBBBW said:


> Taken moments ago. My frohawk is having an identity crisis.





SMA413 said:


> Just in the elevator at work the other day...





seavixen said:


> Wearing a really easy-to-make crocheted hat I whipped up yesterday. I love hats! And yes, those are screw drivers chilling out on the wall behind me. My crafting room contains a weird variety of stuff.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Grr. Snow day. Yucky.


----------



## Tracyarts

This afternoon, hanging out in the back yard, wearing a big fuzzy blue scarf I made on a knitting board.

Tracy


----------



## Blackjack

I actually think I look pretty good here.

That's not something I usually say.


----------



## HottiMegan

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i know it's been a while guys! but i'm back now =) 

View attachment SarahBoBarah.jpg


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

haha! i was snookie it was a great night! 

View attachment snookie4.jpg


----------



## evilvampire

heres me yesterday on turkey day hehe


----------



## Surlysomething

evilvampire said:


> heres me yesterday on turkey day hehe


 
Very handsome!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Every year I go to Squirrel Hill in Pittsburgh to my fathers gf's familys dinner....it's quite posh and lovely....this is my lil bro, dad and his gf (my dad is 88.5) * 

View attachment 311035_10150575820540550_606570549_11636142_2134658008_n.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Windigo said:


> That's me in a new shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me in a pin-up kind of shoot



Very cute! (gorram ocean)


----------



## mimosa

pegz said:


> Me trying to fake holiday spirit... is it working?


You are doing a good job at being adorable.


----------



## Mathias

Testing out the new phone. Sorry if it's a bit grainy. :blush:


----------



## Blockierer

pegz said:


> Me trying to fake holiday spirit... is it working?


Awesome


----------



## mimosa

Mathias said:


> Testing out the new phone. Sorry if it's a bit grainy. :blush:



Cutie pie. :happy:


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Testing out the new phone. Sorry if it's a bit grainy. :blush:



Shaaa... A bit awesome maybe.


----------



## mimosa

evilvampire said:


> heres me yesterday on turkey day hehe



Truly a handsome gentleman. :smitten:


----------



## indigosky_

some more recent pics  

View attachment Photo on 2011-11-02 at 16.16 #2.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2011-09-10 at 10.46.01 AM.jpg


----------



## Deacone

My hair is getting looooooong :>






My silly face :>






I got out the toe socks!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Because I felt like doing my makeup.  

View attachment 042.JPG


----------



## omegaseph

Deacone said:


> My hair is getting looooooong :>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My silly face :>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got out the toe socks!



How are you consistently so cute?


----------



## activistfatgirl

So, I've got bangs now. And my double chin continues it's quest to swallow my whole face. SIGH. I'm about to cut a bitch with huge hips and skinny faces.
NOT FAIR!!!!!!! 

View attachment tiffnov201.jpg


----------



## Paul

activistfatgirl said:


> So, I've got bangs now. And my double chin continues it's quest to swallow my whole face. SIGH. I'm about to cut a bitch with huge hips and skinny faces.
> NOT FAIR!!!!!!!






> I'm about to cut a bitch with huge hips and skinny faces.
> NOT FAIR!!!!!!



Well IMHO huge hips and full faces with double chins are VERY lovely as well: embrace your beauty. Wow you are beautiful. I love your bangs!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Took this one a couple months ago, I was having a really good day so I decided to press my luck and try to take a good picture, which never works out lol


----------



## pegz

mimosa said:


> You are doing a good job at being adorable.





Blockierer said:


> Awesome



Thank you and thanks to you all who gave me rep!


----------



## succubus_dxb

AmazingAmy said:


> Because I felt like doing my makeup.



Amy, you are just so stunning!!! Such a total babe :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blue lipstick!


----------



## furious styles

shit is getting regal over here


----------



## Scorsese86

AmazingAmy said:


> Because I felt like doing my makeup.



I can't say anything, really... you are just... you know, erm.. it's like... erm... yeah, you know.


----------



## Deacone

New haircut! MY HAIR IS CHOPPEH


----------



## WVMountainrear

Back and blonder....my eyebrows actually match my hair color again- first time in years!


----------



## Linda

lovelylady78 said:


> Back and blonder....my eyebrows actually match my hair color again- first time in years!



Gorgeous!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Paul

This is a lovely picture. You DO take good pictures!



TwilightStarr said:


> Took this one a couple months ago, I was having a really good day so I decided to press my luck and try to take a good picture, which never works out lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> Blue lipstick!




OoOoOoOoOOOo I definitely like that look!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

AmazingAmy said:


> Because I felt like doing my makeup.



Cute as always, milady.


----------



## Takeshi

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i know it's been a while guys! but i'm back now =)



You have a very beautiful smile! ^_^


----------



## Hole

AmazingAmy said:


> Because I felt like doing my makeup.



You're so pretty. You've the face of a doll. ^_^


----------



## Windigo

Not the best quality ; but it's a full body shot of me; sorry for no legs but the cam couldn't picture more


----------



## BBWbonnie

Me just sitting about in Australia waiting for a sexy slug!:kiss2: 

View attachment DSCF1215.JPG


----------



## Shan34

I know I'm a lil blurry but the real star in this photo is the tiny cute puppy I'm holding. I'm in puppy love :wubu: 

View attachment 386413_2224372410262_1276301889_32019997_395518487_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

From Thanksgiving...with my brother...


----------



## TwilightStarr

You are adorable!! And I love the top you are wearing, too cute!!



CastingPearls said:


> From Thanksgiving...with my brother...


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> From Thanksgiving...with my brother...



You two look great, Lainey! That's a really lovely top, too!:happy:


----------



## Paul

Nice picture. You are pretty.



Windigo said:


> Not the best quality ; but it's a full body shot of me; sorry for no legs but the cam couldn't picture more


----------



## Paul

It is a draw as to who steals the star position in the photo. The puppy is cute, but so is its master. You are both lovely.

edited to add: I think you may need to water the plant behind you in the picture. It looks like it is dying.



Shan34 said:


> I know I'm a lil blurry but the real star in this photo is the tiny cute puppy I'm holding. I'm in puppy love :wubu:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Me just sitting about in Australia waiting for a sexy slug!:kiss2:



I... am not familiar with that phrase used in that context...


----------



## Windigo

Paul said:


> Nice picture. You are pretty.



Thanks  Always nice to hear


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Windigo said:


> Not the best quality ; but it's a full body shot of me; sorry for no legs but the cam couldn't picture more


I love that skirt!



BigCutieBonnie said:


> Me just sitting about in Australia waiting for a sexy slug!:kiss2:


LOL! Nice pic!



Shan34 said:


> I know I'm a lil blurry but the real star in this photo is the tiny cute puppy I'm holding. I'm in puppy love :wubu:


Oh how can you not love that tiny little puppy face!



CastingPearls said:


> From Thanksgiving...with my brother...


Radiant as always CP.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I'm a reindeer! xD


----------



## BBWMoon

I went out on the town, last night...


----------



## AuntHen

This is from about a month ago. You *know *how we girls love to make the pouty lips


----------



## NancyGirl74

It was wear your team's colors day on Friday.

Yay Giants!
View attachment 99173


----------



## HottiMegan

I curled my hair for a party last night and it's still nice the next day


----------



## Blockierer

fat9276 said:


> This is from about a month ago. You *know *how we girls love to make the pouty lips


fascinating eyes 
beside the lips


----------



## AuntHen

Blockierer said:


> fascinating eyes
> beside the lips



thank you


----------



## CarlaSixx

Growing out my hair sure is some _risky business._

X-posted from the Fashion confession thread.






Yeah... that's unfortunately what I look like these days.
But from 1" long hair in July to that long now in December... that's pretty awesome. AND... I haven't dyed it yet. Which is even more awesome cuz when it'll be long, it'll still be healthy


----------



## CastingPearls

After a great night out....


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> After a great night out....



Lot's of hugs and many more great nights to ya' in 2012!


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> After a great night out....



It looks as if you have had a great night out. Very nice picture.


----------



## Amatrix

Okay so a quick backstory:

I can not leave my hair alone... ever.
I took a challenge to get really vibrant red hair, which would mean I would have to bleach out some dark brown/black I had going on. So I did, and then I spent all this money on this non-oxidizing hair color system... I was going for like Jessica Rabbit red, which it was... for like a day.

Now, it is more like Ariel, Little Mermaid.
When I am at work and little girls come in- they always like it and sometimes sing, "Under The Sea!" with me.

I am happy with it. Will probably be a different color next month. 






The craziest thing though is people love it, just like on Halloween (I had sugar skull makeup on), people walk by the store -and see me and have to stop in.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Amatrix said:


> Okay so a quick backstory:
> 
> I can not leave my hair alone... ever.
> I took a challenge to get really vibrant red hair, which would mean I would have to bleach out some dark brown/black I had going on. So I did, and then I spent all this money on this non-oxidizing hair color system... I was going for like Jessica Rabbit red, which it was... for like a day.
> 
> Now, it is more like Ariel, Little Mermaid.
> When I am at work and little girls come in- they always like it and sometimes sing, "Under The Sea!" with me.
> 
> I am happy with it. Will probably be a different color next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest thing though is people love it, just like on Halloween (I had sugar skull makeup on), people walk by the store -and see me and have to stop in.




I love this!  And, seriously, who doesn't love the Little Mermaid!?


----------



## Mathias

I'm in the middle of the insanity that is Finals week.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Mathias said:


> I'm in the middle of the insanity that is Finals week.



And you just smudged your glasses...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Happy Hump Day! Taken just moments ago. :happy:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Love your hair like that, L!


----------



## FatAndProud

LillyBBBW said:


> Happy Hump Day! Taken just moments ago. :happy:



I can't rep you. I've always wanted to do something like that with my hair. It's really curly - tight ringlets! I don't have the skill, nor patience


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks everybody.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me just now.


----------



## mimosa

lovelylady78 said:


> Me just now.



Cutie:wubu:


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> Me just now.





mimosa said:


> Cutie:wubu:



Oh my, two of my fave Beautiful Ladies, posted right next to each-other.:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:OVERLOAD!!!

Don helmets and Arc Flash PPE, the main fuse is about to blow!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Me just now.



Hummina hummina hummina.


----------



## omegaseph

Amatrix said:


> Okay so a quick backstory:
> 
> I can not leave my hair alone... ever.
> I took a challenge to get really vibrant red hair, which would mean I would have to bleach out some dark brown/black I had going on. So I did, and then I spent all this money on this non-oxidizing hair color system... I was going for like Jessica Rabbit red, which it was... for like a day.
> 
> Now, it is more like Ariel, Little Mermaid.
> When I am at work and little girls come in- they always like it and sometimes sing, "Under The Sea!" with me.
> 
> I am happy with it. Will probably be a different color next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest thing though is people love it, just like on Halloween (I had sugar skull makeup on), people walk by the store -and see me and have to stop in.



Love it. You look really good


----------



## BBWbonnie

Amatrix said:


> Okay so a quick backstory:
> 
> I can not leave my hair alone... ever.
> I took a challenge to get really vibrant red hair, which would mean I would have to bleach out some dark brown/black I had going on. So I did, and then I spent all this money on this non-oxidizing hair color system... I was going for like Jessica Rabbit red, which it was... for like a day.
> 
> Now, it is more like Ariel, Little Mermaid.
> When I am at work and little girls come in- they always like it and sometimes sing, "Under The Sea!" with me.
> 
> I am happy with it. Will probably be a different color next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The craziest thing though is people love it, just like on Halloween (I had sugar skull makeup on), people walk by the store -and see me and have to stop in.





I love it! You are soooooo pretty! and I love how you do your makeup! Teach meeeeeeeee:bow:


----------



## mimosa

Awww thanks. Warm hugs to you, Imfree. Well, Lovely lady is a cutie. I had to tell her!




imfree said:


> Oh my, two of my fave Beautiful Ladies, posted right next to each-other.:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:OVERLOAD!!!
> 
> Don helmets and Arc Flash PPE, the main fuse is about to blow!!!


----------



## Mathias

lovelylady78 said:


> Me just now.



Very nice picture!


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 2011-12-03_22-47-17_322.jpg

After work


----------



## LillyBBBW

Takeshi said:


> View attachment 99271
> 
> After work



Ah, a happy photo taken in front of the exit. How appropriate.  You look great Takeshi.


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> Me just now.


 
Your pictures are always very nice, but at the same time you look like you're crammed into a small, confined space in every one. Haha.


----------



## WVMountainrear

mimosa said:


> Cutie:wubu:



Thank you, hon. 



imfree said:


> Oh my, two of my fave Beautiful Ladies, posted right next to each-other.:smitten::smitten::smitten:OVERLOAD!!!
> 
> Don helmets and Arc Flash PPE, the main fuse is about to blow!!!



Thank you for the compliment. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hummina hummina hummina.



Such a smooth-talker... 



Mathias said:


> Very nice picture!



Thanks, Matty! :happy:



Surlysomething said:


> Your pictures are always very nice, but at the same time you look like you're crammed into a small, confined space in every one. Haha.



Hahahaha...it REALLY looks like that in that one, doesn't it?!


----------



## 1love_emily

Went out to a bar with some boys from the trombone studio.

But I'm a freshman so I can't drink. 

Party! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-12-09 at 18.16 #4.jpg


----------



## Paul

I love your necklace.



1love_emily said:


> Went out to a bar with some boys from the trombone studio.
> 
> But I'm a freshman so I can't drink.
> 
> Party!


----------



## adasiyan

its been forever since i've posted, so i'll throw a few up 

last night before the work xmas masquerade party











and a normal pic for good measure


----------



## mimosa

1love_emily said:


> Went out to a bar with some boys from the trombone studio.
> 
> But I'm a freshman so I can't drink.
> 
> Party!


Beautiful lady and necklace. 


adasiyan said:


> its been forever since i've posted, so i'll throw a few up
> 
> last night before the work xmas masquerade party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a normal pic for good measure



Just lovely.


----------



## KHayes666

1love_emily said:


> Went out to a bar with some boys from the trombone studio.
> 
> But I'm a freshman so I can't drink.
> 
> Party!



Congrats!

You're the first girl I know NOT to have the boys buy one at the bar for themselves then slide it over to you lol


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Gettin' ready for a Christmas party. Like 6'3 in the heels, so hopefully I don't intimidate anyone!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Let's hear it for the tall girls! =0)

You look beautiful.


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## Micara

Me with my 2nd favorite big boy...


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jeeshcristina said:


> Gettin' ready for a Christmas party. Like 6'3 in the heels, so hopefully I don't intimidate anyone!



You are flippin adorable!!! And that dress is super cute!!


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment IMG_0126.JPG


My friend Jodi and I last Saturday night. I was singing at a bar and she was my super awesome back up.


----------



## shinyapple

Ready for the company holiday party on December 1st 

View attachment 12.1.11.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Me. Right now.


----------



## tinkerbell

Me last weekend, I cut my hair again!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Wearing one of the gifts (the shirt) I got from an AMAZING person off of the amazon wishlist thread!




and a few days ago at a concert to see "airborne toxic event." It was a grand time all in all.


----------



## KHayes666

The reflection of perfection 

View attachment suit.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

KHayes666 said:


> The reflection of perfection



lol No Kevin. I already posted my picture


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> lol No Kevin. I already posted my picture



I've heard you sing, you're absolutely right


----------



## nikola090

new image here 

View attachment keros 10.12.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Happy Holidays from Alaska! We got a bunch of snow, so this is me after shoveling...had snowballs in my hair lol  

View attachment 2011-12-11 15.02.39.jpg


View attachment 2011-12-11 15.02.22.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

KHayes666 said:


> I've heard you sing, you're absolutely right



Thanks, Kevin 






Elaine. It's SWAK :kiss2:


----------



## MystifyMe

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Me just sitting about in Australia waiting for a sexy slug!:kiss2:



Your so cute my fellow aussie..


----------



## MystifyMe

My most recent pic taken of me.




HAPPY FEET TWO Premiere in Sydney by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MystifyMe

Wow very nice



adasiyan said:


> its been forever since i've posted, so i'll throw a few up
> 
> last night before the work xmas masquerade party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a normal pic for good measure


----------



## CleverBomb

shinyapple said:


> Ready for the company holiday party on December 1st


You looked great -- hope the party was fun!

-Rusty


----------



## sweetheart5950

AmazingAmy said:


> Because I felt like doing my makeup.



Very, very beautiful Amy. You truely are amazing :wubu: Love your eys and smile :wubu:


----------



## sweetheart5950

1love_emily said:


> Went out to a bar with some boys from the trombone studio.
> 
> But I'm a freshman so I can't drink.
> 
> Party!



Very beautiful  Love your smile :blush:


----------



## sweetheart5950

A pic of me at work 

View attachment Optimized-DSC_0411.JPG


----------



## danielson123

Just hanging out with Gram. She's a lively one. Besties for life! 

View attachment Snapshot_20111213.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a lot of compliments today. I don't normally get compliments ever so it kind of made my day! This is me sitting in the park with the boys off playing. I'm trying to stay warm.


----------



## penguin

I've got a summer cold going on but felt like trying my hand at these geeky snowflakes. First attempts aren't that good, but I'll get better. The Enterprise and Tardis are still pretty neat, even if they're a bit dodgy in places. I'm feeling pretty dopey from this cold, but I think I'm looking okay  (and if you wanted to make your own, you can get the instructions here)


----------



## iglooboy55

so a horse walks into a bar
View attachment horse.jpg


----------



## Paul

I understand why you got lots of compliments. Your are beautiful in this picture.



HottiMegan said:


> I got a lot of compliments today. I don't normally get compliments ever so it kind of made my day! This is me sitting in the park with the boys off playing. I'm trying to stay warm.


----------



## spiritangel

I love the pics in this thread  

this is Me and the young man is Rory (no not for Dr Who in case you were gonna ask lol)

I love the cheeky look on Rory's face in this pic











Just a couple of snaps from lunch yesterday


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Spent tonight at a Christmas party.  






Pardon doofy facial expression on this one:


----------



## AuntHen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spent tonight at a Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon doofy facial expression on this one:



cute-a-licious


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> cute-a-licious


Thank you!


----------



## BBWbonnie

This is me last week in sunny Australia 

View attachment meee.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spent tonight at a Christmas party.



you have such a pretty smile


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> you have such a pretty smile



Aw, thanks Megan!


----------



## dynezt

BigCutieBonnie said:


> This is me last week in sunny Australia



Cute hairpin 
Sad that you're leaving though


----------



## MystifyMe

BigCutieBonnie said:


> This is me last week in sunny Australia



aww thats no good, i hope u come back and visit again


----------



## firefly

spiritangel said:


> I love the pics in this thread
> 
> this is Me and the young man is Rory (no not for Dr Who in case you were gonna ask lol)
> 
> I love the cheeky look on Rory's face in this pic



I just realized where Rory put his hand - no wonder he's looking cheeky


----------



## Gingembre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spent tonight at a Christmas party.
> 
> [snip]



Cute dress, Ginny, you look lovely. And I LOVE the festive necklace! DO want!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks, Ginge!


----------



## Deacone

New piccies


----------



## BBWbonnie

Deacone said:


> New piccies



I looooooooooooove your hair!!!!!!


----------



## Paul

Your pictures are great BBM. Truly lovely.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spent tonight at a Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon doofy facial expression on this one:


----------



## spiritangel

firefly said:


> I just realized where Rory put his hand - no wonder he's looking cheeky




Haha yep not to mention he also drooled straight down my cleavage any one say future ladies man lol


----------



## MystifyMe

IMG_2509 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MystifyMe

IMG_3531 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




DPP_0060 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr




DPP_00011 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mimosa

Very nice photos. :happy:




MystifyMe said:


> IMG_2509 by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mimosa

iglooboy55 said:


> so a horse walks into a bar
> View attachment 99389



Really cute.


----------



## Mathias

Snapped a few minutes ago.


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Aust99

Love the pink hair Megan!!!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 99572


It's been a loooooong time between photos!!! 

Summer time here.... 

:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


>


Oh, that's different and I really like it!



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 99572
> 
> 
> It's been a loooooong time between photos!!!
> 
> Summer time here....
> 
> :kiss2:


We've just hit the first day of winter here, lucky for you, you're so damn gorgeous I can forgive you boasting about summer. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aust99 said:


> Love the pink hair Megan!!!






OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh, that's different and I really like it!




Thanks you two!  

It was supposed to be purple, but my hair is a stubborn jerk. I love it pink though :3 My friend who did it told me I have "Disney Mermaid Hair" ...Rofl!


----------



## LeoGibson

Hard at work, or rather trying my damndest not to fall asleep from boredom.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 99572
> 
> 
> It's been a loooooong time between photos!!!
> 
> Summer time here....
> 
> :kiss2:



You are soooooooooo pretty!


----------



## MystifyMe

My nephew and i yesterday, the black eye wasn't from me lol




bubba by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 99572
> 
> 
> It's been a loooooong time between photos!!!
> 
> Summer time here....
> 
> :kiss2:



How you are single it a total mystery to me 
STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## bmann0413

S'up?


----------



## e.sato

fat9276 said:


> cute-a-licious


Amazing pretty as ever!
Nice picture, Ginny!


----------



## e.sato

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spent tonight at a Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon doofy facial expression on this one:



Amazing pretty as ever!
Nice picture, Ginny!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


> S'up?



LOL! Bmann, unless you're Billy Bob Thorton, Santa is supposed to look Jolly, dude.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Hard at work, or rather trying my damndest not to fall asleep from boredom.


*
hating you for posting another fine photo...overalls, hard hat, americun flag and all!!!!!!! DAMNED YOU MARRIED MEN!!!! *

:kiss2:


----------



## FatAndProud

LeoGibson said:


> Hard at work, or rather trying my damndest not to fall asleep from boredom.



You are too handsome. I couldn't rep you!


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Snapped a few minutes ago.



Your so handsome Matt!



Your Plump Princess said:


>



So fun...I love it!!




Aust99 said:


> View attachment 99572
> 
> 
> It's been a loooooong time between photos!!!
> 
> Summer time here....
> 
> :kiss2:



Gorgeous!



LeoGibson said:


> Hard at work, or rather trying my damndest not to fall asleep from boredom.



Bored or not...so darn cute.



MystifyMe said:


> My nephew and i yesterday, the black eye wasn't from me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba by MystifyMe Concert Photography, on Flickr



He is so adorable.




bmann0413 said:


> S'up?



Awww...smile!! Love the hat!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-posting. Super recent.


----------



## Aust99

Hello Hottie!!!


----------



## Aust99

Thanks for the rep and lovely comments people... always lovely to read. 




spiritangel said:


> How you are single it a total mystery to me
> STUNNING!!!!!


:kiss2:

No one ever pays me any attention... lol How do you meet people these days?


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> hating you for posting another fine photo...overalls, hard hat, americun flag and all!!!!!!! DAMNED YOU MARRIED MEN!!!! *
> 
> :kiss2:





FatAndProud said:


> You are too handsome. I couldn't rep you!





Linda said:


> Bored or not...so darn cute.



Thanks for the kind words. Coming from women as gorgeous as y'all is just the thing to lift a guy's spirits.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Hard at work, or rather trying my damndest not to fall asleep from boredom.


 
You know you're badass.


----------



## Cors

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting. Super recent.



Gotta love a dude with a flower in his hair! 

The lovely Strangeangel (queer FFA, think she doesn't post much here anymore though) and I loitering about:


----------



## lushluv

bmann0413 said:


> S'up?



S'up wit u?


----------



## bmann0413

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! Bmann, unless you're Billy Bob Thorton, Santa is supposed to look Jolly, dude.








Is that better?


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for the rep and lovely comments people... always lovely to read.
> 
> 
> :kiss2:
> 
> No one ever pays me any attention... lol How do you meet people these days?



Erm I am not the best person to ask my well is dry and honestly bar from talking to a few people online I really dont meet guys the last one I met wanted me to take him home and all I was doing was innocently waiting for community transport to take me home, There is an Aussie BBW dating site that isnt bad. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting. Super recent.



That is to adorable for words! Talented and quirky be still my heart.




Cors said:


> Gotta love a dude with a flower in his hair!
> 
> The lovely Strangeangel (queer FFA, think she doesn't post much here anymore though) and I loitering about:



you both look lovely



bmann0413 said:


> Is that better?




nawww thats better adorable!!


----------



## Linda

bmann0413 said:


> Is that better?



MUCH!!!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting. Super recent.





You're so purty!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I long for a new camera! lol


----------



## omegaseph

How are you: 


Your Plump Princess said:


>


And you:


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Spent tonight at a Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon doofy facial expression on this one:



always so cute?


----------



## furious styles

mugshot series continued


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

omegaseph said:


> How are you:
> 
> And you:
> 
> 
> always so cute?



Genetics. And a curling iron. 

(Thanks. )


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> mugshot series continued



THAT

FUCKING

MUSTACHE


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> THAT
> 
> FUCKING
> 
> MUSTACHE


----------



## None

furious styles said:


> mugshot series continued



So when are we starting our steampunk based stickball team?


----------



## FatAndProud

Blackjack said:


> THAT
> 
> FUCKING
> 
> MUSTACHE



I'd ride it. Just hold on to the ears. However, it IS a perfect handlebar 'stache. No need for additional handles, I would suspect.


----------



## furious styles

None said:


> So when are we starting our steampunk based stickball team?



next week.



FatAndProud said:


> I'd ride it. Just hold on to the ears. However, it IS a perfect handlebar 'stache. No need for additional handles, I would suspect.



it gets the job done.


----------



## mszwebs

furious styles said:


> mugshot series continued



Damn boy. Why you so fine?


----------



## CGL1978




----------



## PunkyGurly74

Here is me before work ....and I figured a nervous breakdown deserves a splurge on my hair...I found a guy who colored my hair for 35 bucks - in a very posh salon, he does it to get new clients....go me! hehehe


----------



## LeoGibson

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Here is me before work ....and I figured a nervous breakdown deserves a splurge on my hair...I found a guy who colored my hair for 35 bucks - in a very posh salon, he does it to get new clients....go me! hehehe



Very nice, it looks good on you.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

LeoGibson said:


> Very nice, it looks good on you.



Thank you!


----------



## Paul

Nice/lovely picture. Pretty hair.



PunkyGurly74 said:


> Here is me before work ....and I figured a nervous breakdown deserves a splurge on my hair...I found a guy who colored my hair for 35 bucks - in a very posh salon, he does it to get new clients....go me! hehehe


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I know I just posted a picture, but I fixed my hair so it's purple with pink highlights. [Er, More or less] and wanted to share ;3


----------



## Blockierer

Pic from this morning.
*Merry x-mas all*.


----------



## succubus_dxb

furious styles said:


> mugshot series continued



eternal dim's crush.... :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 99572
> 
> 
> It's been a loooooong time between photos!!!
> 
> Summer time here....
> 
> :kiss2:



you are just SUCH a babe!:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

MisticalMisty said:


> I long for a new camera! lol
> snip


2 things... Love the outfit, you look lovely.... and I love your tree..your a Christmas queen! 


furious styles said:


> mugshot series continued


QueenB is a lucky, lucky lady!!!!!


PunkyGurly74 said:


> Here is me before work ....and I figured a nervous breakdown deserves a splurge on my hair...I found a guy who colored my hair for 35 bucks - in a very posh salon, he does it to get new clients....go me! hehehe


 Love the new look!!! Nothing like a new haircut/ colour to make a girl feel special.... 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I know I just posted a picture, but I fixed my hair so it's purple with pink highlights. [Er, More or less] and wanted to share ;3



cute!!! Like this colour too.... 



Blockierer said:


> Pic from this morning.
> *Merry x-mas all*.


Merry Christmas to you too!! 


succubus_dxb said:


> you are just SUCH a babe!:kiss2:


Naww.... Thanks Bobs... :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I know I just posted a picture, but I fixed my hair so it's purple with pink highlights. [Er, More or less] and wanted to share ;3



Im torn loved the pink but the purple is hotness to think I like it a smidge better


----------



## MisticalMisty

Aust99 said:


> 2 things... Love the outfit, you look lovely.... and I love your tree..your a Christmas queen!



Thank you! on both accounts


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you Aust, SpiritAngel! 

I liked the pink but the purple I like better, partially 'cause that's the color it was _supposed_ to be in the first place.


----------



## AuntHen

What you wear on Christmas Eve where I live  
(I don't know why that 2nd one turned out so tiny... I am technology duhhhhhhhhhh haha)


----------



## Mishty

Merry Christmas eve.... , I hate my eyebrows.  

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Paul said:


> Nice/lovely picture. Pretty hair.





Aust99 said:


> Love the new look!!! Nothing like a new haircut/ colour to make a girl feel special...



Thank you both


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Christmas eve just after I had gotten home from last minute shopping... and hair cut. 

View attachment 24122011.jpg


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Merry Christmas everyone! 

View attachment Picture5351.jpg


----------



## Paul

A picture from the afternoon of Christmas eve.


----------



## imfree

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Christmas eve just after I had gotten home from last minute shopping... and hair cut.





SuzyQutsy said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!





Paul said:


> A picture from the afternoon of Christmas eve....snipped IMG...



Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas, Guys!


----------



## penguin

Christmas cracker hats are usually too small to get on my head (and over my hair), but this one stayed on for a little while before sliding up. My hair doesn't like hats, it slowly pushes them off!


----------



## penguin

I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers 

I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose


----------



## mszwebs

penguin said:


> I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers
> 
> I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose



Hell yeah, lady! You look awesomely beautiful and so does your tree.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Penguin;* You deserve so much rep, not just for your gorgeous [and a tad silly] pictures, but for knowing and enjoying Christmas Crackers! (It's one of my favorite xmas-related things, but one nobody here really understands when I talk about it. )


----------



## Blackhawk2293

And to you as well!



imfree said:


> Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas, Guys!


----------



## penguin

mszwebs said:


> Hell yeah, lady! You look awesomely beautiful and so does your tree.
> 
> Merry Christmas.





Your Plump Princess said:


> *Penguin;* You deserve so much rep, not just for your gorgeous [and a tad silly] pictures, but for knowing and enjoying Christmas Crackers! (It's one of my favorite xmas-related things, but one nobody here really understands when I talk about it. )



Thank you both! I bought the box of crackers a few weeks ago and had to hide them away, because every day my daughter was asking if she could have one, just one pretty please. We have leftovers so she'll be happy now


----------



## succubus_dxb

looking very young and..wet. spent christmas getting sun burnt and swimming in the pool  

View attachment Photo on 2012-12-26 at 01.21 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2012-12-26 at 01.21 #4.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

My brother and I on Christmas Eve at his house


----------



## Paul

I love you pictures. You are a pretty woman in a pretty dress. You look as if you would be fun to party with. Maybe you were a party girl in a former life?




penguin said:


> I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers
> 
> I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose


----------



## LeoGibson

penguin said:


> I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers
> 
> I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose


 Very pretty dress, it looks great on you.


succubus_dxb said:


> looking very young and..wet. spent christmas getting sun burnt and swimming in the pool


I could see you passing for a teenager in this shot. Unless you are still a teen, in which case diregard.



CastingPearls said:


> My brother and I on Christmas Eve at his house


You even manage to make a Dickies hoody look elegant. Very nice picture CP.


----------



## penguin

Paul said:


> I love you pictures. You are a pretty woman in a pretty dress. You look as if you would be fun to party with. Maybe you were a party girl in a former life?



Thank you, and yes, I can be fun! 



LeoGibson said:


> Very pretty dress, it looks great on you.



Thank you


----------



## AuntHen

Me loving on my most favorite girl in the world... my niece! She loves to snuggle with her Aunt B because as she said "you're soft like a pillow Aunt B" haha awwwww :wubu::happy:


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> looking very young and..wet. spent christmas getting sun burnt and swimming in the pool



I can't rep you .. sorry 
I wish i looked that good wet... you get more beautiful in every 
pic you post...


----------



## succubus_dxb

LeoGibson said:


> I could see you passing for a teenager in this shot. Unless you are still a teen, in which case diregard.



i'm 24! haha



Inhibited said:


> I can't rep you .. sorry
> I wish i looked that good wet... you get more beautiful in every
> pic you post...



you are just so lovely  


thanks guys


----------



## None

Oh, hey. Merry Christmas and all that.


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> looking very young and..wet. spent christmas getting sun burnt and swimming in the pool


Nawww.. even wet your eyebrows and fringe look amazing!!! 


CastingPearls said:


> My brother and I on Christmas Eve at his house


Love the family pic!!


fat9276 said:


> Me loving on my most favorite girl in the world... my niece! She loves to snuggle with her Aunt B because as she said "you're soft like a pillow Aunt B" haha awwwww :wubu::happy:


Beautiful B!





:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Christmas eve just after I had gotten home from last minute shopping... and hair cut.


Looking Good BH.



SuzyQutsy said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


You're expression is adorable. I love this pic!



Paul said:


> A picture from the afternoon of Christmas eve.


All good there Paul.



penguin said:


> Christmas cracker hats are usually too small to get on my head (and over my hair), but this one stayed on for a little while before sliding up. My hair doesn't like hats, it slowly pushes them off!


Hahaha, its looks oddly right sitting askew.



penguin said:


> I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers
> 
> I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose


A beautiful woman in a lovely dress, dancing to the Proclaimers - yes you are fabulous.



succubus_dxb said:


> looking very young and..wet. spent christmas getting sun burnt and swimming in the pool


My mind always does an international double-take at Christmas in warm climes. Gosh, even dripping freaking wet you're gorgeous! Argghh - I count eat you up!



CastingPearls said:


> My brother and I on Christmas Eve at his house


Look at you, Lainey. Even all casual down - you're fab.



fat9276 said:


> Me loving on my most favorite girl in the world... my niece! She loves to snuggle with her Aunt B because as she said "you're soft like a pillow Aunt B" haha awwwww :wubu::happy:


Smart little girl, being held by her beautiful auntie.



None said:


> Oh, hey. Merry Christmas and all that.


Yay - the beard's back! Check you out looking all good!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

penguin said:


> I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers
> 
> I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose



I love your dress penguin!!! :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse

booze in my stocking!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

fat9276 said:


> Me loving on my most favorite girl in the world... my niece! She loves to snuggle with her Aunt B because as she said "you're soft like a pillow Aunt B" haha awwwww :wubu::happy:



My nieces used to call me a heated pillow. I know they worry about their weight, but I think they grew up into pretty caring young women in part because of that relationship. Isn't being an aunt just about the best thing in the world? :wubu:


----------



## Twilley

penguin said:


> I wanted to take some full body shots to show off my fabulous new dress, so I had some fun in front of the web cam. Silly things happen when you dance about to The Proclaimers
> 
> I think the first one is my "bitch, I'm fabulous" pose



Very nice, miss. I think if I had woken up to this in my living room on Christmas morning, as opposed to the horrid mess and several hours of cooking and cleaning that followed, I probably wouldn't have minded so much :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

Newly single me! 

View attachment 99739


----------



## LeoGibson

Saoirse said:


> booze in my stocking!



I like the way the elves think in Mass. Perfect stocking stuffer!!


----------



## Miskatonic

Saoirse said:


> booze in my stocking!



No better way to stay warm in the frozen northeastern wastes than Jack Daniels!


----------



## Paul

Very cute Aunt and Niece. Too bad we can't see your nieces face (although I fully understand why its blocked). Very cute picture.



fat9276 said:


> Me loving on my most favorite girl in the world... my niece! She loves to snuggle with her Aunt B because as she said "you're soft like a pillow Aunt B" haha awwwww :wubu::happy:


----------



## Paul

Sweetie said:


> Newly single me!
> 
> View attachment 99739



Very pretty picture. I especially love your hair.


----------



## Sweetie

Paul said:


> Very pretty picture. I especially love your hair.



Thank you.


----------



## penguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hahaha, its looks oddly right sitting askew.
> 
> A beautiful woman in a lovely dress, dancing to the Proclaimers - yes you are fabulous.



Why thank you  It's pretty much impossible to listen to The Proclaimers and not start dancing.



LillyBBBW said:


> I love your dress penguin!!! :smitten:



It is gorgeous! I got it from missmel, she has fabulous stuff.



Twilley said:


> Very nice, miss. I think if I had woken up to this in my living room on Christmas morning, as opposed to the horrid mess and several hours of cooking and cleaning that followed, I probably wouldn't have minded so much :smitten:



Once you got over the absolute shock of seeing me there, that is


----------



## furious styles

this is the *RADICAL *skateboard i got for christmas. it's made of *METAL *and it matches my *AGGRESSIVE LIFESTYLE*


----------



## Yakatori

^What widths does that come-in?
(not that I'm getting on a board anytime-soon)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me in an awesome new hat I just received from my wish list courtesy of dear Blackjack. Many thanks, sir. :happy:


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> Me in an awesome new hat I just received from my wish list courtesy of dear Blackjack. Many thanks, sir. :happy:



It's sweet and looks adorably retro to me.


----------



## Deacone

Hahah


----------



## MystifyMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Me in an awesome new hat I just received from my wish list courtesy of dear Blackjack. Many thanks, sir. :happy:



aww how cute, looks like one of those hats u would see in some old 1920s movie ..


----------



## Sweetie

lovelylady78 said:


> Me in an awesome new hat I just received from my wish list courtesy of dear Blackjack. Many thanks, sir. :happy:



And you look beautiful in it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> It's sweet and looks adorably retro to me.





MystifyMe said:


> aww how cute, looks like one of those hats u would see in some old 1920s movie ..





Sweetie said:


> And you look beautiful in it.




Thank you, everyone! I like the old-fashioned look of it as well. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Thanks to those for all the nice compliments


----------



## willowmoon

Figured it's been a while since I uploaded a recent pic, so here ya go! 

View attachment P1020029.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> Hahah



Deacone...you always make me smile! Keep just being you.


----------



## Sweetie

willowmoon said:


> Figured it's been a while since I uploaded a recent pic, so here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 99781



Well hello there Willowmoon! Are you trying to hypnotize us? That's a VERY INTENSE GAZE you have there.


----------



## succubus_dxb

furious styles said:


> this is the *RADICAL *skateboard i got for christmas. it's made of *METAL *and it matches my *AGGRESSIVE LIFESTYLE*




Swoooooon!

Someone's a very lucky girl to have you!


----------



## willowmoon

Sweetie said:


> Well hello there Willowmoon! Are you trying to hypnotize us? That's a VERY INTENSE GAZE you have there.



Yes. 

Yes I am.

View attachment large-Hypnotoad_animated.jpg


Darn, this particular gif won't animate. Sorry. Kinda loses the effect. I'll move on now.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Figured it's been a while since I uploaded a recent pic, so here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 99781



Ask and ye shall receive, eh?  Adorable, as always! :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Sweetie said:


> Newly single me!



You look great! Hope the single life is enjoyable  (Also, do people tell you that you look like an actress? I can't place it...but I feel like you are familiar somehow...)



furious styles said:


> this is the *RADICAL *skateboard i got for christmas. it's made of *METAL *and it matches my *AGGRESSIVE LIFESTYLE*



Nice pic. I also especially like the Venus statue and the stingray in the background. Awesome.



lovelylady78 said:


> Me in an awesome new hat I just received from my wish list courtesy of dear Blackjack. Many thanks, sir. :happy:



You look so pretty, as always! Great hat.



willowmoon said:


> Figured it's been a while since I uploaded a recent pic, so here ya go!



Nice pic, willowmoon!


----------



## MystifyMe

View attachment xmas eve.JPG

xmas eve with my nephew

View attachment xmas eve 2.JPG


----------



## mimosa

MystifyMe said:


> View attachment 99804
> 
> xmas eve with my nephew



awwwww!! So adorable. :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

MystifyMe said:


> View attachment 99804
> 
> xmas eve with my nephew
> 
> View attachment 99805



Nice pics of you both!


----------



## MystifyMe

Sweetie said:


> Nice pics of you both!



thanks, i only had my hair cut that day so its a lil short for my liking lol,,


----------



## Sweetie

mcbeth said:


> You look great! Hope the single life is enjoyable  (Also, do people tell you that you look like an actress? I can't place it...but I feel like you are familiar somehow...)



Thank you.  Single life? I do it well. lol And no, nobody's ever said that, but I kind of think I look like Kathy Bates (although it might be more that I see myself in the character she portrays in Harry's Law...always wanted to be a lawyer, but never pursued it...just a dream as a kid).


----------



## willowmoon

Sweetie said:


> Thank you.  Single life? I do it well. lol And no, nobody's ever said that, but I kind of think I look like Kathy Bates (although it might be more that I see myself in the character she portrays in Harry's Law...always wanted to be a lawyer, but never pursued it...just a dream as a kid).



As long as you're not channeling Kathy Bates in "Misery" and have your own sledgehammer collection, it's all good here.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Saoirse said:


> booze in my stocking!



Yep! I got a 50 mL bottle of Jäger in mine. And a full-sized bottle of Goldshläger under the tree. Among other things.


----------



## Linda

My new Facebook picture 

View attachment 2011-12-29_17-53-59_166.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Linda said:


> My new Facebook picture



You look so...pretty! Love the specs too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Two Dims angels together...






OneWickedAngel and HDAANGEL15

Yes, you can be jealous now.


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels together...
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDAANGEL15
> 
> Yes, you can be jealous now.



Beauties! :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels together...
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDAANGEL15
> 
> Yes, you can be jealous now.



Totally jealous, two knockouts taking on the Big Apple. That's what I call livin' life.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Sweetie said:


> Thank you.  Single life? I do it well. lol And no, nobody's ever said that, but I kind of think I look like Kathy Bates (although it might be more that I see myself in the character she portrays in Harry's Law...always wanted to be a lawyer, but never pursued it...just a dream as a kid).



I know who I was thinking of! Someone awesome. Lili Taylor! She was in _Say Anything_ and some other stuff. She's badass and beautiful. As are you! (Well, I don't know you well enough to know if you're badass, but definitely beautiful!) 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels together...
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDAANGEL15
> Yes, you can be jealous now.



I love it! You both look lovely and happy.


----------



## LeoGibson

Linda said:


> My new Facebook picture



I don't know what it is about women and glasses, but it is a very good look IMO? Very nice picture Linda!!


----------



## KHayes666

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDAANGEL15
> 
> Yes, you can be jealous now.



Gotta admit it when there are 2 lovely ladies present


----------



## Sweetie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two Dims angels together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel and HDAANGEL15
> 
> Yes, you can be jealous now.



You both look gorgeous ... Love this pic!


----------



## BBWbonnie

This is my most recent, sitting out on the balcony  

View attachment meeeeee.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

BigCutieBonnie said:


> This is my most recent, sitting out on the balcony



You look so cute with that bow on your head...like a living doll!


----------



## CAMellie

Ok...so I thought I would mess around with my new make-up today. I think it turned out pretty good considering I haven't put on much more than mascara and lipstick in quite some time. Pardon the hair...I had it pulled back so I could see my face. Oh...and pardon the sore on my lip. Kthnx


----------



## MystifyMe

BigCutieBonnie said:


> This is my most recent, sitting out on the balcony



So cute, also love seeing the Pizza Hut box under the sofa hehe


----------



## imfree

MystifyMe said:


> So cute, also love seeing the Pizza Hut box under the sofa hehe



You know you're an FA when you can spot the pizza box and brand!!!


----------



## bmann0413

Happy New Year's, everyone.


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Happy New Year's, everyone.



Very nice...love the tux!


----------



## HottiMegan

Having a nice quiet night at home for New Years.. but I dressed in a shirt that I have had sitting in my dresser for a year waiting for an occasion to wear it  So i got it out in honors of tonight


----------



## BBWbonnie

:


Sweetie said:


> You look so cute with that bow on your head...like a living doll!



Aww thanks! I got it out here and I love it!



MystifyMe said:


> So cute, also love seeing the Pizza Hut box under the sofa hehe



Yessss haha one of many laying about because of me!


----------



## Aust99

I changed my hair colour.... it's darker than I've been for a while... Need to get used to it..  Happy New Year!!

View attachment 99876


----------



## MadLordOfMilk

Aust99 said:


> I changed my hair colour.... it's darker than I've been for a while... Need to get used to it..  Happy New Year!!



I like the colour! (And happy new year!)

Ooh, I just spelled color with a 'u'. Feeling fancy tonight~


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Aust99 said:


> I changed my hair colour.... it's darker than I've been for a while... Need to get used to it..  Happy New Year!!
> 
> View attachment 99876



This color looks really great on you.  I like it!


----------



## LeoGibson

Aust99 said:


> I changed my hair colour.... it's darker than I've been for a while... Need to get used to it..  Happy New Year!!



It looks great, but what gets me every time in your pics is the gold flecks in your brown eyes. It gives them a liquid amber appearance that is spectacular. Cheers!! Happy New Year.


----------



## mimosa

Aust99 said:


> I changed my hair colour.... it's darker than I've been for a while... Need to get used to it..  Happy New Year!!
> 
> View attachment 99876



Marvelous, darling.


----------



## bmann0413

Still looked good. Even with a fake diamond earring in my ear. lol


----------



## mimosa

bmann0413 said:


> Still looked good. Even with a fake diamond earring in my ear. lol



I didn't know fake diamonds looked this good. Very handsome. Blessings to you. :bow:


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Still looked good. Even with a fake diamond earring in my ear. lol




Yes indeed. If only I were about 25 years younger...


----------



## SMA413

Getting ready to go out last night...


----------



## MystifyMe

SMA413 said:


> Getting ready to go out last night...



Woah you are gorgeous.. lovely pic, hope u had a fun night and got lots of male attention :kiss2:


----------



## Sweetie

SMA413 said:


> Getting ready to go out last night...



You look sooooooo beautiful.


----------



## SMA413

Haha. Thanks. I got plenty of male attention... but it was from a group of gay guys. I got called fabulous A LOT. LOL


----------



## MystifyMe

SMA413 said:


> Haha. Thanks. I got plenty of male attention... but it was from a group of gay guys. I got called fabulous A LOT. LOL



Well as long as you had fun lol, i was hanging with alot of gay guys NYE as i was at a Culture Club and Pet Shop Boys concert lol, so it was spot the straight guy lol they are alot of fun and know how to party..


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized 1.jpg


My boyfriend's mother gave me this beautiful angel for my first Christmas in Canada.
She actually gave me another smaller angel inside a glass ornament also.


----------



## Sweetie

Shosh said:


> View attachment 99894
> 
> 
> My boyfriend's mother gave me this beautiful angel for my first Christmas in Canada.
> She actually gave me another smaller angel inside a glass ornament also.



Very pretty...the angel too. You look great Shosh.


----------



## Shosh

Sweetie said:


> Very pretty...the angel too. You look great Shosh.



Thank you so much


----------



## None

New Year, Same Shirt


----------



## spiritangel

This is me on NYE the only pics I got that night were by me so not the greatest.


----------



## LovelyLiz

bmann0413 said:


> Still looked good. Even with a fake diamond earring in my ear. lol



And rocking the hat! Nice! Good look for you.



SMA413 said:


> Getting ready to go out last night...



Smokin! Great picture.



Shosh said:


> My boyfriend's mother gave me this beautiful angel for my first Christmas in Canada.
> She actually gave me another smaller angel inside a glass ornament also.



So glad you guys had a great time together! I love the dress.



spiritangel said:


> This is me on NYE the only pics I got that night were by me so not the greatest.



Still lovely, spiritangel.  You have such a sweet and genuine smile.


----------



## nite_mare

Just me.. going out on my birthday  

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## sweetfrancaise

At the Getty last week! The sunset was gorgeous, made everything golden.

View attachment 409274_10150464152908634_639763633_8894337_1440437132_n.jpg


And this was me at my birthday shindig back in October.

View attachment 377035_2462736364422_1132601378_32799330_1465567307_n.jpeg


Yeesh. Those photos are gigantic.


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 2012-01-04_12-56-08_252.jpg

got a hair cut, and was getting ready for work today. lol


----------



## JonesT

Its been a loooonnnnng time 

View attachment Me in OK Shirt.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Takeshi said:


> View attachment 99971
> 
> got a hair cut, and was getting ready for work today. lol



:3 cuuuute


----------



## MisticalMisty

JonesT said:


> Its been a loooonnnnng time



Umm...Super, Mega rep is required for that t-shirt


----------



## Linda

JonesT said:


> Its been a loooonnnnng time



Welcome Back.


----------



## Sweetie

My 30th High School Reunion, Oct. 15, 2011 with a childhood friend. 

View attachment 99983


----------



## bmann0413

Beach view. Stayed in this awesome condo in Mississippi for New Year's.


----------



## LovelyLiz

nite_mare said:


> Just me.. going out on my birthday



Looking good! Happy Birthday!



sweetfrancaise said:


> At the Getty last week! The sunset was gorgeous, made everything golden.
> And this was me at my birthday shindig back in October.
> Yeesh. Those photos are gigantic.



Before I read your caption I thought...that wall and those railings look familiar. And voila you were at the Getty! Great photos.  Love your hair!



Takeshi said:


> got a hair cut, and was getting ready for work today. lol



Nice. Hope the sushi making was fun!



JonesT said:


> Its been a loooonnnnng time



Welcome back. Great pic!



Sweetie said:


> My 30th High School Reunion, Oct. 15, 2011 with a childhood friend.



You guys look like you were having fun. And that friend definitely digs you.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Still basking in the glow of the Mountaineers win...


----------



## Sweetie

lovelylady78 said:


> Still basking in the glow of the Mountaineers win...





You are so darn pretty!


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


>



Damn! I can't decide if I am more jealous of Bmann or the _Nutella_. 

ETA: I can buy my own Nutella, I can't get the Bmann smooch.


----------



## Bananaspills

bmann0413 said:


>



Mmmmmmm Nutella... Heading downstairs to the kitchen now, I think!


----------



## Bananaspills

Just took these today  Taking a photo without the dog sticking his head in is impossible


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dyed my brows today to match better with my wigs. My New Year's resolution is to be more feminine and that means long hair... so wigs galore!


----------



## paperman921

Lookin Cute!


----------



## penguin

I got to feeling pretty good last night.


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> I got to feeling pretty good last night.



Nice pic.


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> I got to feeling pretty good last night.



so cute penguin. I love the color on you and your hair and smile are so awesome :happy:

will someone please rep her for me?!?


----------



## rellis10

New shirt!


----------



## FatAndProud

rellis10 said:


> New shirt!



Very handsome!!!


----------



## Bananaspills

fat9276 said:


> so cute penguin. I love the color on you and your hair and smile are so awesome :happy:
> 
> will someone please rep her for me?!?



Got her


----------



## Bananaspills

CarlaSixx said:


> Dyed my brows today to match better with my wigs. My New Year's resolution is to be more feminine and that means long hair... so wigs galore!




Carla, you know this is a true compliment because I usually always ALWAYS prefer hair shorter and darker... But this colour and style REALLY suits you. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

My new lighter, blonder hair. Taken the car with my phone do not the greatest quality.


----------



## penguin

Sweetie said:


> Nice pic.





fat9276 said:


> so cute penguin. I love the color on you and your hair and smile are so awesome :happy:
> 
> will someone please rep her for me?!?





Bananaspills said:


> Got her



Aww thanks everyone


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> My new lighter, blonder hair. Taken the car with my phone do not the greatest quality.



I love the new color. Very nice.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Short hairs!


----------



## Sweetie

MisticalMisty said:


> Short hairs!



Nice. By the way, you have a beautiful complexion.


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bananaspills said:


> Just took these today  Taking a photo without the dog sticking his head in is impossible


your staircase reminds me of the movie "beetlejuice." the scene at the end where they're all singing and shit is floating around. 


penguin said:


> I got to feeling pretty good last night.


It scares me that your daughter has the SAME mischievous smile as you. That can only mean that she'll be as badass as you. The world is NOT ready.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't posted in a while, so it's always nice to come back with a picture. 






Facial hair for Fat & Proud.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It scares me that your daughter has the SAME mischievous smile as you. That can only mean that she'll be as badass as you. The world is NOT ready.



She's my mini-me, but prettier and more evil. You may not think that's possible, but it's true 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while, so it's always nice to come back with a picture.



You always look like you're having so much fun


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## LovelyLiz

penguin said:


> I got to feeling pretty good last night.



Tried to rep you, but couldn't. Anyway, I so love all the joy emanating from this photo of you!



HottiMegan said:


> My new lighter, blonder hair. Taken the car with my phone do not the greatest quality.



Sexy!  I like your sunglasses, too.



MisticalMisty said:


> Short hairs!



Super cute! You rock the short hair.


----------



## Anjula

CarlaSixx said:


> Dyed my brows today to match better with my wigs. My New Year's resolution is to be more feminine and that means long hair... so wigs galore!



you look amazing!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

It's been awhile since I've posted on Dims. If any of you remember me and my issues, well, I did get to college! Hahah. Miss you guys. And for those of you who don't know me or remember me, this is me lately. On the left. 

View attachment victorian.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

kaylaisamachine said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted on Dims. If any of you remember me and my issues, well, I did get to college! Hahah. Miss you guys. And for those of you who don't know me or remember me, this is me lately. On the left.



Your hair deflated! Still a cutie though! 

Glad you got into college! Happy 2012!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Surlysomething said:


> Your hair deflated! Still a cutie though!
> 
> Glad you got into college! Happy 2012!



Hahaha, it's still as poofy as ever, and longer. I just had it straightened that day. Thank you!


----------



## danielson123

kaylaisamachine said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted on Dims. If any of you remember me and my issues, well, I did get to college! Hahah. Miss you guys. And for those of you who don't know me or remember me, this is me lately. On the left.



Yes! The girl with my favorite hair EVER is back! Welcome back!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> She's my mini-me, but prettier and more evil. You may not think that's possible, but it's true
> 
> 
> 
> You always look like you're having so much fun



hah, it's hard to believe she's a more amazing version of you. 


And I think I misspoke. I grew the facial hair for Anjula, but it reminded me that Fat&Proud likes the face hair. Not that anyone cares.


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while, so it's always nice to come back with a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facial hair for Fat & Proud.



:O I'm in lust. Hottest pic ever award.

Sexy men, no zombies, and green lantern. And a beard. A hot beard. Helloooooo?!


----------



## penguin

mcbeth said:


> Tried to rep you, but couldn't. Anyway, I so love all the joy emanating from this photo of you!



Thank you  



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hah, it's hard to believe she's a more amazing version of you.



Well, she's amazing in a different way. Plus, I've got 30 years experience on her, so give her some time to catch up.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she's amazing in a different way. Plus, I've got 30 years experience on her, so give her some time to catch up.



Aah, parenthood. Those who haven't been parents would never believe what our kids have taught us while they were growing up.:happy:


----------



## metabliss

So many super cute people 

Just posted in the old pic topic, figured I'd post in this one too


----------



## imfree

metabliss said:


> So many super cute people
> 
> Just posted in the old pic topic, figured I'd post in this one too



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Super Cute Lady! Well...ya' know, it takes a super cute person to know one!:happy:


----------



## iglooboy55

i finally worked up the guts to spend big money on a quality pair of eargoggles.
#bliss
View attachment 111227-003222.jpg


----------



## metabliss

imfree said:


> Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Super Cute Lady! Well...ya' know, it takes a super cute person to know one!:happy:


 
Thankyou very much!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

iglooboy55 said:


> i finally worked up the guts to spend big money on a quality pair of eargoggles.



Great photo....you do look totally blissed out...


----------



## kaylaisamachine

iglooboy55 said:


> i finally worked up the guts to spend big money on a quality pair of eargoggles.
> #bliss
> View attachment 100083



I want them! And the guy in the picture.  Hahaha. Very handsome sir.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized 4.jpg


Here I am holding my friend's cat Holly. I am such a dog person, so holding a cat was kind of new for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shosh said:


> View attachment 100091
> 
> 
> Here I am holding my friend's cat Holly. I am such a dog person, so holding a cat was kind of new for me.


 

Great picture, Shosh. Kind of took me by surprise because the cat looks almost identical to my cat Callie that passed away a few years ago. Complete with the white splotch on her chest.


----------



## Surlysomething

iglooboy55 said:


> i finally worked up the guts to spend big money on a quality pair of eargoggles.
> #bliss
> View attachment 100083


 
Makes a big difference with a good set doesn't it?

People always look at me funny when I say..."let me listen to it on my headphones and i'll get back to you."


----------



## Saoirse

me and Gus  Hes so cute!


----------



## imfree

iglooboy55 said:


> i finally worked up the guts to spend big money on a quality pair of eargoggles.
> #bliss
> View attachment 100083





Surlysomething said:


> Makes a big difference with a good set doesn't it?
> 
> People always look at me funny when I say..."let me listen to it on my headphones and i'll get back to you."



Good eargoggles really do make the difference! As someone who has fought the fight, I can tell you that it's very difficult to get anywhere near the headroom, freedom from overload distortion, in a speaker system, that is easily obtained with good headphones!

Yep, what those 'phones are plugged into makes a huge difference, too, as IPODs, many times, don't have enough drive for good headphones.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 100091
> 
> 
> Here I am holding my friend's cat Holly. I am such a dog person, so holding a cat was kind of new for me.



Beautiful shot, Shosh. The felines look to have taken up well with you. I often recommend Maine Coon cats for dog people who need cat experience, as those cats are hilariously dog-like.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Shosh said:


> View attachment 100091
> 
> 
> Here I am holding my friend's cat Holly. I am such a dog person, so holding a cat was kind of new for me.



Haha! The cat appears to have claimed you Shosh.


----------



## metabliss

Saoirse said:


> me and Gus  Hes so cute!



OMG! I want 10 of whatever kind of dog Gus is!! Squee!


----------



## Saoirse

metabliss said:


> OMG! I want 10 of whatever kind of dog Gus is!! Squee!



He's a chihuahua! So cute!!


----------



## Yakatori

^I think he may be photo-bombing you.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Some friends recently visited L.A. from out of state, and they convinced me to go along on one of those double-decker bus tours...


----------



## Yakatori

That's a pretty cool cap you have there....


----------



## seavixen

Some recent cell phone pics.  

View attachment 2012-01-07_18-05-26_334 - Melissa,Smoke2s.jpg


View attachment 2012-01-07_18-17-20_281 - Vignette,Cornered2s.jpg


View attachment 2012-01-07_18-28-06_605 - Melissa,Vignette,Round2s.jpg


View attachment 2012-01-07_18-25-28_61 - Sophia,Cornereds.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> Some friends recently visited L.A. from out of state, and they convinced me to go along on one of those double-decker bus tours...



Very Cute!!


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Some friends recently visited L.A. from out of state, and they convinced me to go along on one of those double-decker bus tours...



You're such a perky wee thing and I love it!


----------



## mimosa

seavixen said:


> Some recent cell phone pics.



Wow....you beautiful thing!


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Paul

WOW! Very lovely and sexy. 



Your Plump Princess said:


>


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Being goofy, strummin' away.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Thanks to those of you that repped me, too. You made me smile. 



Yakatori said:


> That's a pretty cool cap you have there....


Thanks.  I had actually taken them down to the downtown fashion district earlier, known for its new styles and crazy cheapness and also resembling an impoverished country, and we all got hats. (Mine was $6.)


seavixen said:


> Some recent cell phone pics.


You're beautiful!


fat9276 said:


> Very Cute!!


Takes one to know one, sistah!


littlefairywren said:


> You're such a perky wee thing and I love it!


You always warm my heart, LFW.


Jeeshcristina said:


> Being goofy, strummin' away.


You look super fun.  I love me some music-making peoples!


----------



## seavixen

mimosa said:


> Wow....you beautiful thing!



Aw, thanks!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

mcbeth said:


> You look super fun.  I love me some music-making peoples!



Thanks! You look rather fun yourself. Grab a tambourine, and lets make some sweet music!


----------



## mel

great new pics everyone!


----------



## LeoGibson

Jeeshcristina said:


> Being goofy, strummin' away.



Great pic! I'm a sucker for a girl with a guitar.


----------



## penguin

My daughter and I on our way into the special Muppets movie screening


----------



## Mishty

Learning to love my new hair color....slowly. 

View attachment Image2359.JPG


View attachment Image2369.JPG


----------



## Lamia

Here are some pics from my Halloween party...most recent ones I have. I am Mrs. Which from "A Wrinkle in Time"


----------



## Tad

Lamia said:


> Here are some pics from my Halloween party...most recent ones I have. I am Mrs. Which from "A Wrinkle in Time"



I'm can't rep you right now, so replying to give props for being a character from A Wrinkle in Time (It is, at the least, in my top five favorite books).


----------



## Lamia

Tad said:


> I'm can't rep you right now, so replying to give props for being a character from A Wrinkle in Time (It is, at the least, in my top five favorite books).



lol as it should be! I love that book. It was my gateway into reading other fantasy. It was my secret door in the wardrobe.


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> My daughter and I on our way into the special Muppets movie screening



I LOVED THAT MOVIE!!! Cute picture!


----------



## Gingembre

Great pics everyone, really, if I was to name-check everyone I'd be here all day!
However...
...seavixen - I especially the last photo of the set. The colours and everything about it is beautiful.
...mcbeth - cool photo, I love bus tours!
...jeeshcristina - you are so pretty! Seriously a hottie!
...ypp - love the pink hair, but weren't your legs/feet FREEZING?!


----------



## Gingembre

Oh, and here's a quick snap of me from last weekend.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> Oh, and here's a quick snap of me from last weekend.


1- ZOMFG. I'm so jealous how you can look stunning in ruby-red lipstick. You always look so pretty! 

2- Yeah, my legs were freezing. Not my feet though, for some reason. But I think I was only cold due to the wind the streams create/enhance. It was worth it, though! [I think.  ]


----------



## Gingembre

Your Plump Princess said:


> 1- ZOMFG. I'm so jealous how you can look stunning in ruby-red lipstick. You always look so pretty!
> 
> 2- Yeah, my legs were freezing. Not my feet though, for some reason. But I think I was only cold due to the wind the streams create/enhance. It was worth it, though! [I think.  ]



Heheh, thanks. I think everyone can rock red lipstick, you just have to find the right shade. It took me ages to figure out that it suits me, but only when the red has an orange base. No blue tones here!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Sweetie said:


> You are so darn pretty!



Thank you so much! And thanks to everyone for the rep! :happy:



HottiMegan said:


> My new lighter, blonder hair. Taken the car with my phone do not the greatest quality.



I love the new color!



Saoirse said:


> me and Gus  Hes so cute!



Gus is adorable, and your eyes look especially beautiful in this picture.



mcbeth said:


> Some friends recently visited L.A. from out of state, and they convinced me to go along on one of those double-decker bus tours...



I love your hat!



seavixen said:


> Some recent cell phone pics.



I always think you look so gorgeous.



penguin said:


> My daughter and I on our way into the special Muppets movie screening



Cute picture...I love the scene they put up for folks to take pictures in front of...they had the same one here. You two are adorable; although, Amie looks less than thrilled in this shot...of course, it could just be her mushing herself up to your side/breast all comfy cozy. 



Mishty said:


> Learning to love my new hair color....slowly.



I like it muchly!


There have been some beautiful pics going up here, folks! I'm repping people as I can too.  

(And YPP, I love the new hair color and wish I had the ability to pull something like that off! :happy


----------



## Paul

Very cute Mother and Daughter picture. I love it.



penguin said:


> My daughter and I on our way into the special Muppets movie screening


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Megan, I know this is not yor "final destination" hair color but I absolutely love it!


----------



## FatAndProud

Gave myself a haircut. I think I look sassy.

Sorry, terrible webcam. My Mac is broke  I'm borrowing a P.O.S. hp.

View attachment 100161


View attachment 100162


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

FatAndProud said:


> Gave myself a haircut. I think I look sassy.
> 
> Sorry, terrible webcam. My Mac is broke  I'm borrowing a P.O.S. hp.
> 
> View attachment 100161
> 
> 
> View attachment 100162



Shorter hair always makes me feel sassy too. You look absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bananaspills

FatAndProud said:


> Gave myself a haircut. I think I look sassy.
> 
> Sorry, terrible webcam. My Mac is broke  I'm borrowing a P.O.S. hp.
> 
> View attachment 100161
> 
> 
> View attachment 100162



Wow your hair looks fantastic!! (And I've always wanted to say I love your sig, but never got around to actually saying it )


----------



## Jeeshcristina

FatAndProud said:


> Gave myself a haircut. I think I look sassy.
> 
> Sorry, terrible webcam. My Mac is broke  I'm borrowing a P.O.S. hp.
> 
> View attachment 100161
> 
> 
> View attachment 100162



Seriously cute! Shorter hair always does wonders for confidence for some reason. Work it, girl!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> Gave myself a haircut. I think I look sassy.
> 
> Sorry, terrible webcam. My Mac is broke  I'm borrowing a P.O.S. hp.
> 
> View attachment 100161
> 
> 
> View attachment 100162



Totes adorbs! <3


----------



## FatAndProud

I LOVE YOU GUYS! Thanks for the rep, as well. 

I wanted to try a different style on my hair. I usually cut it all the same length, but I gave myself 3 tapered layers and textured bangs. You can't tell - I totally can tell. Curly hair is a bitch to work with, sometimes! 

Had I not been a total nerd, I wanted to get my cosmetology license. I love doing hair. It doesn't matter if it's guy or girl hair. It's totally fun 

(P.S. glad you enjoy my sig, bananaspills  )


----------



## bmann0413

It may not be as cold as the north, but man is it cold.


----------



## Paul

Very lovely cut (and woman).

[I also love my iMac and hate it when I have to use a non-Apple computer]



FatAndProud said:


> Gave myself a haircut. I think I look sassy.
> 
> Sorry, terrible webcam. My Mac is broke  I'm borrowing a P.O.S. hp.
> 
> View attachment 100161
> 
> 
> View attachment 100162


----------



## Sweetie

Me in my Red Riding Hood mood...waiting for that big bad wolf to come and get me ... lol 


View attachment 100184


----------



## None

Before going to record the first episode of my podcast.






Here's my t-shirt.


----------



## imfree

Sweetie said:


> Me in my Red Riding Hood mood...waiting for that big bad wolf to come and get me ... lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 100184



Nice! Sorry, I couldn't resist!

Ahoooooooo!!!, I mean "baaaaa"!


----------



## Sweetie

imfree said:


> Nice! Sorry, I couldn't resist!
> 
> Ahoooooooo!!!, I mean "baaaaa"!



One of my all time favorites!


----------



## Lamia

X-mas 2011


----------



## FatAndProud

Lamia said:


> X-mas 2011



Is that a small x-mas tree? Or is everyone in your family giants (no offense. giants are pretty sweet)?


----------



## Lamia

FatAndProud said:


> Is that a small x-mas tree? Or is everyone in your family giants (no offense. giants are pretty sweet)?



lol that is a small tree my brother got it off of his hill. I am only 5' 7 1/2


----------



## Anjula

I dyed my hair yesterday


----------



## WVMountainrear

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair yesterday



It, and you, look beautiful as always. :happy:


----------



## Paul

Very lovely, Lamia.



Lamia said:


> X-mas 2011


----------



## Surlysomething

Fooling around with some effects.

Still me though, just more or less colourful.

 

View attachment 6698239493_e92884068b.jpg


----------



## penguin

It was a bit of a warm night, but I had a lot of fun at my birthday party last night.


----------



## Weeze

Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Weeze said:


> Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.



Weeze! Squeeez! That's my girl stick it to 'em!


----------



## Twilley

Weeze said:


> Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.



Way to rock it,


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

penguin said:


> It was a bit of a warm night, but I had a lot of fun at my birthday party last night.



Great dress! Looks like you had a good time.

Happy birthday as well!


----------



## penguin

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Great dress! Looks like you had a good time.
> 
> Happy birthday as well!



Thank you  It was a great night. I can handle losing because it was just so fun.


----------



## mimosa

Weeze said:


> Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.



I have always wanted to try stripes! You are so working it. SO pretty. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Weeze said:


> Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.



Look at you being a super mega babe!


----------



## penguin

Some friends didn't believe I was having a good boob day, so I had to prove it. I think they may have had an ulterior motive, but I'm not sure.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Weeze said:


> Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.



*AWWWWWW totally adorable photos!!!! *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

penguin said:


> Some friends didn't believe I was having a good boob day, so I had to prove it. I think they may have had an ulterior motive, but I'm not sure.



You are so frickin' cute, lady.  Your smile just lights up your face and makes ME smile.


----------



## penguin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are so frickin' cute, lady.  Your smile just lights up your face and makes ME smile.



Aww thanks  That's so sweet!


----------



## AuntHen

Weeze said:


> Horizontal stripes on a fatty. Stickin' it to the man er'ryday.





penguin said:


> Some friends didn't believe I was having a good boob day, so I had to prove it. I think they may have had an ulterior motive, but I'm not sure.




both of you... cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! 

(I am not able to rep either of you, boo.)


----------



## None




----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Lamia

bmann0413 said:


>



You are so hot! :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413

Lamia said:


> You are so hot! :smitten:



Why thank you, fair maiden.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


>



Between the arched eyebrow and the smooch - DANG!


----------



## LillyBBBW

bmann0413 said:


>



Supa hawt! :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666

None said:


>



Should be calling for the 619


----------



## Mishty

St.Pat's makeup practice, my besties new rescued pup, and our first snow in Alabama. 

View attachment Image2380.JPG


View attachment 0118121520.jpg


View attachment DSCN2704.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I had five inches cut off! eep! I like it a lot though. I think once i put a little curl into it, it'll be cute too


----------



## Aust99

Mishty said:


> St.Pat's makeup practice, my besties new rescued pup, and our first snow in Alabama.





HottiMegan said:


> I had five inches cut off! eep! I like it a lot though. I think once i put a little curl into it, it'll be cute too




Supe cute pics ladies..... Love the doggie Mishty and great hair Megan!!












Ahhhh... it's so hot I was getting shiny before I even left the house to party.... 

View attachment 100333


----------



## LillyBBBW

HottiMegan said:


> I had five inches cut off! eep! I like it a lot though. I think once i put a little curl into it, it'll be cute too



I WAS RIGHT!!! So cute! :smitten: The flowers will look nice.


----------



## Blackjack

Recent.

Beardy.


----------



## Deacone

Blackjack said:


> Recent.
> 
> Beardy.



Oh BlackJack, you look so much like my friend Satch who lives around the corner from me. It is uncanny! He also sports a rather large beard


----------



## Deacone

Neeeeeew 





Stupid face





My hair has grown ridiculously long! 





Black cigarette moustache!






I take all my photos at work cos i'm that bloody bored


----------



## Franklyn

Posted this in the wrong thread the other day!

Me at the bar last week  

View attachment A.jpg


View attachment C.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> Recent.
> 
> Beardy.



You look sad!  Now I want to hug you, lol. Great pic.


----------



## Franklyn

Blackjack said:


> Recent.
> 
> Beardy.



I *finally* realized why everyone was calling you "beege" - lol

That took a while (^^; )

Beard looks good on you - would look better with a smile though!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mishty said:


> St.Pat's makeup practice, my besties new rescued pup, and our first snow in Alabama.





HottiMegan said:


> I had five inches cut off! eep! I like it a lot though. I think once i put a little curl into it, it'll be cute too





Aust99 said:


> Ahhhh... it's so hot I was getting shiny before I even left the house to party....



Ladies looking absolutely fabulous!



Blackjack said:


> Recent.
> 
> Beardy.
> 
> 
> BigBeautifulMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look sad!  Now I want to hug you, lol. Great pic.
Click to expand...

I had the same reaction. Just wanted to give you such a hug.



Deacone said:


> Neeeeeew
> Stupid face
> My hair has grown ridiculously long!
> Black cigarette moustache!
> I take all my photos at work cos i'm that bloody bored


Stop being so damned cute - you hear me - stop it!



Franklyn said:


> Posted this in the wrong thread the other day!
> 
> Me at the bar last week


Hey handsome!


----------



## Blackjack

Despite my seasonal depression, it's more boredom than sadness.

But thanks!

And always accepting hugs. But I also just fucking love hugs.


----------



## PhiloGirl

Everyone looks great! I'm trying to grow my hair out... it's starting to get moppish. But I had to provide a picture to put in the newsletter at work, so I came up with this... 

View attachment BW.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Aust99 said:


> Supe cute pics ladies..... Love the doggie Mishty and great hair Megan!!





LillyBBBW said:


> I WAS RIGHT!!! So cute! :smitten: The flowers will look nice.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Ladies looking absolutely fabulous!



Thank you  It's taking some getting used to being so short but i like it and my hair dried so fast! (usually takes hours but only 1 hour today!)


----------



## Jeeshcristina

A cookie for anyone who can guess today's mood based on the photo. Lol.


----------



## AnnMarie

Cuted up on Sunday. Just sharin'.


Sorry, forgot to put on my smile. :\ 

View attachment a.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Jeeshcristina said:


> A cookie for anyone who can guess today's mood based on the photo. Lol.



Lovin the eyes


----------



## Paul

Even without the smile a very cute picture<3



AnnMarie said:


> Cuted up on Sunday. Just sharin'.
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot to put on my smile. :\


----------



## mccormick




----------



## OneWickedAngel

PhiloGirl said:


> Everyone looks great! I'm trying to grow my hair out... it's starting to get moppish. But I had to provide a picture to put in the newsletter at work, so I came up with this...


Hey stranger, welcome back!



Jeeshcristina said:


> A cookie for anyone who can guess today's mood based on the photo. Lol.


I don;t know the mood, but you look fabulous, such lovely eyes.



AnnMarie said:


> Cuted up on Sunday. Just sharin'.
> 
> Sorry, forgot to put on my smile. :\


You're right - looking super cute there AM.



mccormick said:


>


Big ol' camera, cell phone camera - gorgeous either way.


----------



## OneWickedAngel




----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Say Gouda!



You misspelled "gorgeous!" :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG You're ALL GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

CastingPearls said:


> OMG You're ALL GORGEOUS!!!!!



I'll second that...(sooooo much easier than quoting everyone...hehehe)


----------



## AnnMarie

Thanks, Paul and Rai.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You misspelled "gorgeous!" :smitten:





CastingPearls said:


> OMG You're ALL GORGEOUS!!!!!





PunkyGurly74 said:


> I'll second that...(sooooo much easier than quoting everyone...hehehe)



LOL! Thank you ladies! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

PhiloGirl said:


> Everyone looks great! I'm trying to grow my hair out... it's starting to get moppish. But I had to provide a picture to put in the newsletter at work, so I came up with this...



Very pretty! I like your hair 



Jeeshcristina said:


> A cookie for anyone who can guess today's mood based on the photo. Lol.



Aww, you look sad. Lovely still, tho!



AnnMarie said:


> Cuted up on Sunday. Just sharin'.
> Sorry, forgot to put on my smile. :\



Looking good! Love your style.



OneWickedAngel said:


> pic



Million dollar smile, Rav. Gorgeous.


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment photobucket-1711-1327526173008.jpg

At my work


----------



## Deacone




----------



## furious styles

living certified.


----------



## FatAndProud

furious styles said:


> living certified.



I was going to say handicapped.


----------



## Surlysomething

furious styles said:


> living certified.



very cool shot


----------



## penguin

My daughter wanted to play with makeup today, and these were the results. I predict you'll see everyone wearing it like this next season.


----------



## bmann0413

Heading to bed, so here's a kiss goodnight for all the ladies. Or whoever. lol


----------



## furious styles

FatAndProud said:


> I was going to say handicapped.



that too.



Surlysomething said:


> very cool shot



thanks!


----------



## Deacone

penguin said:


> My daughter wanted to play with makeup today, and these were the results. I predict you'll see everyone wearing it like this next season.



Omg best make up ever!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Penguin:*
Oh my gods, that's so precious! x3


----------



## penguin

Deacone said:


> Omg best make up ever!



She's out for your job, so you better stay on your toes!



Your Plump Princess said:


> *Penguin:*
> Oh my gods, that's so precious! x3



She is obsessed with blush and thinks it needs to go everywhere. Nose, forehead, chin, chest, belly button, arms. It was a lot of fun


----------



## iglooboy55

View attachment swag.jpg

<3 friday


----------



## seavixen

I sort of look like I want to beat somebody up. 

View attachment 2012-01-20_12-41-01_777-1 - Salomon2x.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

seavixen said:


> I sort of look like I want to beat somebody up.



You are absolutely radiant. Even when you look like you wanna beat someone up. :wubu:


----------



## seavixen

bmann0413 said:


> You are absolutely radiant. Even when you look like you wanna beat someone up. :wubu:



Aw, thank you!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I'm trying to decide which of these two photos is less pretentious.












If I can't pick, there's always this one.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

A dress I made yesterday


----------



## DELIMAN092262

A beautiful dress for a beautiful woman.


----------



## mimosa

penguin said:


> My daughter wanted to play with makeup today, and these were the results. I predict you'll see everyone wearing it like this next season.


 You look like vintage dollies. So cute!



bmann0413 said:


> Heading to bed, so here's a kiss goodnight for all the ladies. Or whoever. lol


 kiss back at ya, darling. 



iglooboy55 said:


> View attachment 100449
> 
> <3 friday


Cute. 


seavixen said:


> I sort of look like I want to beat somebody up.


You are gorgeous. 



That Guy You Met Once said:


> I'm trying to decide which of these two photos is less pretentious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't pick, there's always this one.


What a handsome gentleman. 


BigCutieSasha said:


> A dress I made yesterday



You look like a very pretty Alice in Wonderland in red.


----------



## imfree

BigCutieSasha said:


> A dress I made yesterday
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Nice work, you look great in it!


----------



## Deacone

I am so sexy...I think I may die

(ALLOFTHATWASSARCASMLOL) :>

But seriously...what is wrong with my face today?! lol 

View attachment uuhh.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigCutieSasha said:


> A dress I made yesterday



*((SASHA)) you have more talent in your pinky than I in my entire 2 hands~
awesome dress==and fab piccie*


----------



## Mishty

Last night before sushi, I hate sushi yo. 

View attachment 409002_3233534482465_1389758866_33399680_562291307_n.jpg


----------



## PhiloGirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey stranger, welcome back!



Thanks, happy to be out in cyberspace again. Your picture is gorgeous - your happy smile makes me think of Vegas! :happy:



mcbeth said:


> Very pretty! I like your hair



Thank you! I think I need some shaping or something, though, it's becoming kind of wild. Maybe I can find a guy who likes the crazy look 



seavixen said:


> I sort of look like I want to beat somebody up.



This picture makes me think of the guy's fantasy of the stern teacher who wants to hit him with a ruler... lol very vixen-y


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Last night before sushi, I hate sushi yo.





Holy beautiful, lady.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

penguin said:


> My daughter wanted to play with makeup today, and these were the results. I predict you'll see everyone wearing it like this next season.



Awesomely cute!!!



iglooboy55 said:


> <3 friday



Nice bling 




That Guy You Met Once said:


> I'm trying to decide which of these two photos is less pretentious.




You are very handsome


----------



## Paul

Tge dress is beautiful. You are accomplished seamstress. Oh and the woman wearing the dress is pretty.:smitten:



BigCutieSasha said:


> A dress I made yesterday


----------



## Blockierer

BigCutieSasha said:


> A dress I made yesterday


Pretty 
Woman in red, I love it


----------



## Gingembre

BigCutieSasha said:


> A dress I made yesterday
> 
> [snip]



GREAT dress, Sasha - I'm so impressed you were able to make that.
Also, I love your bag - where is it from and does it actually tell the time???


----------



## Isa

Cupcakes! ..............


----------



## Blockierer

One for me?
Awesome pic.


----------



## Blockierer

For the ladies who like short haired or bald men.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Isa said:


> Cupcakes! ..............


Hey gorgeous lady! NOM!



Blockierer said:


> For the ladies who like short haired or bald men.


Great photo of you Blockierer!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Thanks so much for the compliments you guys! It was a labor of love. 



Gingembre said:


> GREAT dress, Sasha - I'm so impressed you were able to make that.
> Also, I love your bag - where is it from and does it actually tell the time???



And yes! It has a real working clock inside. I got it from this site www.stupidiotic.com. It comes in black, red and white.


----------



## Isa

Blockierer said:


> One for me?
> Awesome pic.



But of course and thank you for the compliment! 



Blockierer said:


> For the ladies who like short haired or bald men.



Great pic and look!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey gorgeous lady! NOM!



Thanks OWA, they were delish!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Started getting into sewing again. 
Made this today out of some cool fabric I bought.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> Started getting into sewing again.
> Made this today out of some cool fabric I bought.



Wow gorgeous material, and it looks FAB on you! Nice work!


----------



## willowmoon

Yep, shameless self-promotion ... but I'm finally getting biceps again. 

View attachment munchies.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Deacone said:


>



You remind me of Lilo! Love your goofiness and your *epic* cuteness! 



penguin said:


> My daughter wanted to play with makeup today, and these were the results. I predict you'll see everyone wearing it like this next season.



Um, you two are so adorable! She's obviously a natural, 'cause she made your cheek bones pop like a mo'fo!



CarlaSixx said:


> Started getting into sewing again.
> Made this today out of some cool fabric I bought.




love.Love.LOVE this shirt, and knowing you made it yourself, that's skill baby.
:bow: This color just _does_ something for your skin tone and your dark hair. 



willowmoon said:


> Yep, shameless self-promotion ... but I'm finally getting biceps again.



I giggled like a crazy person at your shirt. 
Lovin' it!


----------



## Mishty

My mantra for Monday: coffee,chocolate,cigarette,repeat. 

View attachment Picnik collage.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> My mantra for Monday: coffee,chocolate,cigarette,repeat.


 

I really, really, really like your hair dark!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

willowmoon said:


> Yep, shameless self-promotion ... but I'm finally getting biceps again.



Very nice - more pics please (of the t-shirt lol  )!



Mishty said:


> My mantra for Monday: coffee,chocolate,cigarette,repeat.


I love it!


----------



## bmann0413

Just some photos of me at the New Orleans Comic-Con.


----------



## FatAndProud

CarlaSixx said:


> Started getting into sewing again.
> Made this today out of some cool fabric I bought.



I tried to rep you, but couldn't! Work it, girl!



bmann0413 said:


>



I totally have the same shirt


----------



## CastingPearls

It's really blurry because I've had waaaaaay too much caffeine but I like the energy in this pic


----------



## bonified

Mates b'day at a waterfront restaurant, nicely toasted. View attachment dsbday.jpg


----------



## MattB

A "work" pic...delightfully spooooooky....and yes, I'm scowling on purpose...


----------



## succubus_dxb

rediscovering the wonders of the internet after not having it for 4 months 

View attachment Photo on 2012-01-30 at 20.28 #2.jpg


----------



## None

Last night I recreated the Sad Keanu.


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> rediscovering the wonders of the internet after not having it for 4 months



Bobbilicious!!!!



:kiss2::bow::kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks for the comments and rep :bow:

Awesome pics from those who followed  :bow:


----------



## Bigtigmom

CarlaSixx said:


> Started getting into sewing again.
> Made this today out of some cool fabric I bought.



Carla you look great! I had no idea you were talented in the sewing department. I hope you continue with it and show us more!


----------



## NewfieGal

This is from Christmas, taken before going to a Christmas party, need to get some regular pics taken lol, all my pics seem to be all glamoured up lol 

View attachment n.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

NewfieGal said:


> This is from Christmas, taken before going to a Christmas party, need to get some regular pics taken lol, all my pics seem to be all glamoured up lol



Can I just hug you and kiss you and never let go? You are just too adorable!


----------



## NewfieGal

Ok I'd better stick with the make up lol cause it'll cover the blushing LOL :blush: yes I do blush its embarrassing... thanks though and FYI hugs are the best things ever


----------



## Deacone

it's not often i wear anything BUT t-shirts, but here is proof that sometimes I do wear a girl top. Only becauase I was facepainting and I needed to get down to to my chest 







This was the result though 






Im quite proud of that, cos I SUCK at symmetry!


----------



## SuzyQutsy

CarlaSixx said:


> Started getting into sewing again.
> Made this today out of some cool fabric I bought.



That is very nice and it's my favorite colour.


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> My daughter wanted to play with makeup today, and these were the results. I predict you'll see everyone wearing it like this next season.



oh my gosh penguin! She is *so *precious and you both are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> It's really blurry because I've had waaaaaay too much caffeine but I like the energy in this pic



doh! I should've waited so I could multi-quote 

wow Lainey! The gold is not the only thing SHINING! Amazingly stunning :happy:


I can rep no one I want right now


----------



## Paul

WOW a very cute headshot. Please yes more pictures glamored up or regular.



NewfieGal said:


> This is from Christmas, taken before going to a Christmas party, need to get some regular pics taken lol, all my pics seem to be all glamoured up lol


----------



## mszwebs

*Two pictures from my birthday on Saturday night.*

View attachment 2012-01-28_18-58-02_716.jpg


View attachment 2012-01-28_20-15-17_326.jpg


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 397357_10151217320420277_524330276_22566765_1607866982_n.jpg

My new look


----------



## succubus_dxb

mszwebs said:


> *Two pictures from my birthday on Saturday night.*
> 
> View attachment 100572
> 
> 
> View attachment 100573



look at you, you babely babe! hope you had a rad night! xxx


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Yep, shameless self-promotion ... but I'm finally getting biceps again.
> 
> View attachment 100518



Feel free to self-promote, anytime!


----------



## Mishty

Webcam fun with my god son and his Nana's reading glasses: 

View attachment snapshot(16).jpg


View attachment snapshot(20).jpg


View attachment snapshot(18).jpg


----------



## Proner

Silly smile in action! 

View attachment sillysmile.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

And I wonder why people call me a nerd. lol


----------



## DeerVictory

i don't want to hurt you


----------



## BBWbonnie

I recently had plastic surgery......... 

View attachment Image50.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Lighting in my house is a real issue when taking pics. They are either way too dark or way to bright. *snarl* 

View attachment b;ue.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-posting. 

I love dressing like a big ass kid on the weekends.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Me playing dress up with my hubby  

View attachment Picture5878.jpg


----------



## SMA413

After a night of dating myself...


----------



## Takeshi

Went out to the archery range today, enjoying the beautiful Tennessee weather and wildlife
View attachment 396692_10151246948645277_524330276_22655897_1793058192_n.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Takeshi said:


> Went out to the archery range today, enjoying the beautiful Tennessee weather and wildlife
> View attachment 100674



lucky! I've been wanting to learn to use a longbow for a while now. I want to take it up once I leave Arizona.


----------



## Takeshi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> lucky! I've been wanting to learn to use a longbow for a while now. I want to take it up once I leave Arizona.



I'd recommend using a Recurve first. The one I'm using is a 55lb Recurve, and I love it! here's a video of the shooting. I have 3 other clips, but i'll upload it onto Youtube later...


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Somewhat recent. =p I need to take new pictures  

View attachment 100_2937.JPG


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting.
> 
> I love dressing like a big ass kid on the weekends.



SOOO cute


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Somewhat recent. =p I need to take new pictures


Pretty eyes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shan34 said:


> Lighting in my house is a real issue when taking pics. They are either way too dark or way to bright. *snarl*


No "snarl" , RAWR! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting.
> 
> I love dressing like a big ass kid on the weekends.


Great pic, love the filtering and the t-shirt.



SuzyQutsy said:


> Me playing dress up with my hubby


Such a great outfit, Suzy.



SMA413 said:


> After a night of dating myself...


I think your date had lovely company.



Takeshi said:


> Went out to the archery range today, enjoying the beautiful Tennessee weather and wildlife


Ugh I envy you. I wish I had access to an archery range. 



Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Somewhat recent. =p I need to take new pictures


Beautiful shot of some beautiful eyes, yes more pics please.


----------



## Saoirse

bought a hot wig


----------



## PhiloGirl

Proner said:


> Silly smile in action!



That is a gorgeous smile on a super-cute guy!


----------



## Takeshi

yesterday at the Montgomery County Shooting Complex

View attachment 426942_10151248008855277_524330276_22659605_1215148089_n.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Somewhat recent. =p I need to take new pictures



Yes you do! You are so cute and we are so needy.


----------



## Spanky

As fulfillment of an NFL bet over in the NFL 2011 Thread, the loser was supposed to post a picture with the other team's logo on a special part of the their body. Also, the picture was to be posted on "Recent Pics" for all to see. 

Out of respect for people coming here to look at tasteful pics, I am posting a regular old recent pic of me. 

And so that I fulfill the bet, the other pic is on the NFL 2011 Thread in the Lounge. 

Okay Tony and Nancy? You guys all happy? 

As you were...... 

View attachment self_pic_2012.jpg


----------



## Paul

Such cute eyes <3



Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Somewhat recent. =p I need to take new pictures


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Thank you everyone <3 This one is more recent. Taken 2 weeks ago before going out  

View attachment schmall.jpg


----------



## sweetfrancaise

I went to see an _incredible_ Dixieland band on Saturday night. I got all gussied up too! Next time I'll get a full-length picture.

View attachment night out.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Thank you everyone <3 This one is more recent. Taken 2 weeks ago before going out


oh shit!! look at those HEELS!! I dig 'em!


sweetfrancaise said:


> I went to see an _incredible_ Dixieland band on Saturday night. I got all gussied up too! Next time I'll get a full-length picture.



I'm likin' the lipstick!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Taken 2 weeks ago, me enjoying a beer at the Star Casino in Sydney. 

View attachment Blk2293 20120124.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

Me after my friends christening


----------



## Blackjack

After not shaving for a while and growing a beard, when I have to shave it off I always do different stuff with it.

Your face becomes a blank canvas, why not have a bit of fun?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Messy hair!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jeeshcristina said:


> Messy hair!



I saw you posted last and was hoping it was a picture and not just a reply. JACKPOT!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Messy hair!



That is such a lovely picture, Cristina!! I love your hair in it. And your eyes are so beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw you posted last and was hoping it was a picture and not just a reply. JACKPOT!



You're such a sweetheart, my dear! You're not lookin' too shabby yourself these days. Omnom. 



Never2fat4me said:


> That is such a lovely picture, Cristina!! I love your hair in it. And your eyes are so beautiful! :smitten:



Thank you so much! I'll have to try the messy hair thing more often.


----------



## DevilynStJames

no too long ago  

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Jeeshcristina said:


> Messy hair!



You're so fucking pretty


----------



## tonynyc

*Double post from the 2011 NFL thread- here's a picture from the SuperBowl Parade and Rally for the NY Giants- Tuesday Feb. 7th - in lower Manhattan. Close to a million people were along the Parade Route... 
*






*Standing at the Parade Route - near City Hall on Broadway*


----------



## tonynyc

Spanky said:


> As fulfillment of an NFL bet over in the NFL 2011 Thread, the loser was supposed to post a picture with the other team's logo on a special part of the their body. Also, the picture was to be posted on "Recent Pics" for all to see.
> 
> Out of respect for people coming here to look at tasteful pics, I am posting a regular old recent pic of me.
> 
> And so that I fulfill the bet, the other pic is on the NFL 2011 Thread in the Lounge.
> 
> Okay Tony and Nancy? You guys all happy?
> 
> As you were......



Smile Spanks !!!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

howdy doodily. 

View attachment Photo on 2012-02-08 at 07.20 #2.jpg


----------



## S13Drifter

succubus_dxb said:


> rediscovering the wonders of the internet after not having it for 4 months



You poor deprived child!


----------



## S13Drifter

Jeeshcristina said:


> Messy hair!



Messy hair, clean look.


----------



## Shan34

I'm supposed to be cleaning....HA! 

View attachment mailgooglecom-1.jpg


----------



## penguin

Getting ready for my party last night. A brand new dress had me feeling good!


----------



## Scorsese86




----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


>



BEARD! you're looking adorable! :kiss2:


----------



## Scorsese86

Scorsese86 said:


>



What's back?


----------



## Paul

Looking good Penguin.



penguin said:


> Getting ready for my party last night. A brand new dress had me feeling good!


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Getting ready for my party last night. A brand new dress had me feeling good!



Not only feeling good but looking good too! Hope you had a blast.

- Chris


----------



## OneWickedAngel

penguin said:


> Getting ready for my party last night. A brand new dress had me feeling good!



Looking GOOD Ms. Dee! Love the dress.



Scorsese86 said:


>



Like the hat and the beard, it works for you.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> You're so fucking pretty



 I ain't got nothin' on you, hot stuff! 



S13Drifter said:


> Messy hair, clean look.


Clean is gooooood.


----------



## JonesT

Taken a few days ago. This is my lovely girlfriend and I right after I got home from work. 

View attachment 403739_10151260388495104_604375103_22826576_284803304_n.jpeg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> Getting ready for my party last night. A brand new dress had me feeling good!


Oh My _word_! You look so pretty! I loooove that dress on you!


----------



## imfree

JonesT said:


> Taken a few days ago. This is my lovely girlfriend and I right after I got home from work.



The love you two show in that picture blesses everyone. Here's a sweet oldie for you.


----------



## JonesT

imfree said:


> The love you two show in that picture blesses everyone. Here's a sweet oldie for you.



Thank you very much and thanks for the rep everyone. It made my day


----------



## penguin

Paul said:


> Looking good Penguin.





Never2fat4me said:


> Not only feeling good but looking good too! Hope you had a blast.
> 
> - Chris





OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking GOOD Ms. Dee! Love the dress.





Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh My _word_! You look so pretty! I loooove that dress on you!



Thanks everyone! I think I'm in love with that dress - I'll need to buy more like it!


----------



## KFD

Here is a recent one of me, and I am not being a (mostly) naked camera whore like I was a few years back... Something about having a better half now, I guess...







Later
KFD


----------



## Deacone

I feel weird wearing lipstick


----------



## penguin

Playing with a friend's camera.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JonesT said:


> Taken a few days ago. This is my lovely girlfriend and I right after I got home from work.


You look so happy and in love!



Deacone said:


> I feel weird wearing lipstick


You shore do have some purdy lips dere Ms Lady - lol.



penguin said:


> Playing with a friend's camera.


Wow, your eyes are so beautifully prominent here, and that purple is fantastic on you, Pen.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> I feel weird wearing lipstick



But, so, so hot.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Deacone said:


> I feel weird wearing lipstick



But it looks so good! Do you have 2 tongue piercings? My best male friend does, too  Although one of them is gauged to a 2, and the other to an 8. Lol.





---


FINALLY I can drop in and share something of my own. I've been trying to upload pics for awhile online without ever being successful (damn crappy internet connection) but now I've got it!

So... here's two pics of me on Saturday night at a party  











I'm trying not to be a stranger, lol.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CarlaSixx said:


> But it looks so good! Do you have 2 tongue piercings? My best male friend does, too  Although one of them is gauged to a 2, and the other to an 8. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> FINALLY I can drop in and share something of my own. I've been trying to upload pics for awhile online without ever being successful (damn crappy internet connection) but now I've got it!
> 
> So... here's two pics of me on Saturday night at a party
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to be a stranger, lol.




You look soooo pretty!!! I love your makeup, and that smile!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Me with my big nose. It's trying to catch up to the rest of my body.


----------



## Deacone

@carla - yeah I do, I got them pierced both at the same time because I knew I wanted two and I didn't wnat to go to through the pain and the healing experience twice  

@jeesh - Aww thank you


----------



## Shosh

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Taken 2 weeks ago, me enjoying a beer at the Star Casino in Sydney.



Did you win any moola?

Great pic.


----------



## danbsc29630

Fluffy51888 said:


> Me with my big nose. It's trying to catch up to the rest of my body.



I think you have a cute nose.


----------



## Fluffy51888

danbsc29630 said:


> I think you have a cute nose.



Aw , thanks. I've always hated my nose. I feel like its too big for the rest of my face. Lol


----------



## danbsc29630

Fluffy51888 said:


> Aw , thanks. I've always hated my nose. I feel like its too big for the rest of my face. Lol



Well that is better than if the rest of your face was too small for your nose. Think of the money you would save on the mini facials.


----------



## Mishty

I am a unicorn, and this is as icy as Alabama get's in February, this is the only icicle I found after our "severe Winter weather" night. 

View attachment 419285_364669923560449_100000523325324_1284643_398075445_n.jpg


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Shosh said:


> Did you win any moola?
> 
> Great pic.



Thanks! 

The only thing I won that night was fatigue from having to walk around everywhere and find my friends. LOL


----------



## danbsc29630

Mishty said:


> I am a unicorn, and this is as icy as Alabama get's in February, this is the only icicle I found after our "severe Winter weather" night.



Then you did alot better than we did in sc. No ice for us.


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Playing with a friend's camera.



Best be careful playing with that camera. Seems it has a dirty mind, looking down your blouse like that.

- Chris


----------



## succubus_dxb

My mate made me some fuckin' fantastic 'baked goods' today, and family guy has never been better. 

View attachment Photo on 2012-02-18 at 06.35.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## pegz

Blockierer said:


> Have a nice weekend all.



Handsome as always


----------



## HottiMegan

Angry Bird!!


----------



## stoneyman

HottiMegan said:


> Angry Bird!!



this is a good one.....


----------



## mccormick




----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized dims.jpg


My darling Timothy gave me a Canadian polar bear for Valentine's Day, along with a book, chocolates and a card. We had a lovely day.:wubu:


----------



## BBWbonnie

Recent picture of me at a party completely drunk 

View attachment me cat.jpg


----------



## penguin

Last night I went to my sister's boyfriend's birthday party. There was a cow and two alpacas wandering around the place, especially the bonfire. It was like they were building up the courage to sacrifice themselves so they could be our dinner...but I digress. It was a fun night and I got to wear this dress for the first time. My sister was pouring me some XTC and it really looks like I didn't trust what she doing 

The third picture is from the party we had last weekend, in the middle of playing Death Match Croquet. I love that dress!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lighting isn't the greatest, nor is my steadiness after a few drinks but I had a great time LOL


----------



## AuntHen

I have no idea what I am doing with my hand... the self-mambo perhaps?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Last Night at the bar. Recent enough?


----------



## MattB

Another work pic, this is a standard pose...I like to portray just a hint of contempt when being photographed.


----------



## Deacone

Taken 5 minutes ago. Recent enough?


----------



## AuntHen

I just have to say that Dims has so many of the most gorgeous people I have ever seen in the world (both male and female)!! :happy:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment clowning.jpg


Here I am out in the woods clowning around.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross posted but very recent.


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> I have no idea what I am doing with my hand... the self-mambo perhaps?



Bri, you are such a babe!




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross posted but very recent.



And you two are just so bloody cute!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross posted but very recent.



HOTTIES!!!!!! 

I wanna be photobombing this picture so, so bad.


----------



## Mishty

Bored. 
Jersey in minutes by the way of Picnik.


Less go to da maaaalllllll. 

View attachment Image2284.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mishty said:


> Bored.
> Jersey in minutes by the way of Picnik.
> 
> 
> Less go to da maaaalllllll.


Please don't ever do this again. LOL. <3 you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Bored.
> Jersey in minutes by the way of Picnik.
> 
> 
> Less go to da maaaalllllll.


I see I'm gonna have to teach you proper Jersey. LOL I slay myself. PROPER Jersey.


----------



## Tina

CastingPearls said:


> Lighting isn't the greatest, nor is my steadiness after a few drinks but I had a great time LOL



You look so happy, Lainey. I love that! And the earrings are fabulous on you. A great length! I love seeing your jewelry pics -- thank you so very much, darling woman. :wubu: 

T


----------



## HottiMegan

stoneyman said:


> this is a good one.....



Thank you 


I lightened my hair another shade towards blonde. Now i'm sort of thinking of getting an extreme blonde and then putting pink and purple streaks in it. Is 33 too old for pink and purple? (I had rainbow hair for my freshman and sophomore year of high school. It was quite extreme for the preppy school i went to)





eta: this is actually only a couple shades lighter than my natural hair so roots are not so bad!


----------



## penguin

I'd post this in the 'someone loving on your chub' thread, but that's in the sexuality board and I'm not comfortable posting pictures of my child over there. My daughter loves my belly, playing the tummy drum, wobbling it, cuddling it, lying on it and balancing on it...before being tipped off (gotta get some revenge, right?). I have no problem with her doing any of that, because it's all innocent affection and I want her to know there's no shame in loving your body as it is.


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> I'd post this in the 'someone loving on your chub' thread, but that's in the sexuality board and I'm not comfortable posting pictures of my child over there. My daughter loves my belly, playing the tummy drum, wobbling it, cuddling it, lying on it and balancing on it...before being tipped off (gotta get some revenge, right?). I have no problem with her doing any of that, because it's all innocent affection and I want her to know there's no shame in loving your body as it is.



cute!  Alex loves my belly too. He loves how squishy it is and enjoys sitting on the recliner in front of me and leaning back hard and sort of bouncing off the fat  Max loves my squishy hugs. He tells me almost every time we hug


----------



## stoneyman

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> I lightened my hair another shade towards blonde. Now i'm sort of thinking of getting an extreme blonde and then putting pink and purple streaks in it. Is 33 too old for pink and purple? (I had rainbow hair for my freshman and sophomore year of high school. It was quite extreme for the preppy school i went to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: this is actually only a couple shades lighter than my natural hair so roots are not so bad!



another good one. and the funky color idea will work if it matches your personality.

I look forward to the pink and purple streak pics....


----------



## Jeeshcristina

New dress, showing off my once most hidden part of my body - my arms!
I'm embracing the chubby, soft, cuddly arms!


----------



## Gingembre

Jeeshcristina said:


> New dress, showing off my once most hidden part of my body - my arms!
> I'm embracing the chubby, soft, cuddly arms!



You are so pretty! Love the dress. Love you! :wubu:


----------



## omegaseph

Your Plump Princess said:


> Last Night at the bar. Recent enough?





Deacone said:


> Taken 5 minutes ago. Recent enough?



Beautiful ladies


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> New dress, showing off my once most hidden part of my body - my arms!
> I'm embracing the chubby, soft, cuddly arms!


 

So pretty! And I hear you about arms. I have the same issue with showing them off. Bravo on your courage!


----------



## Mishty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Please don't ever do this again. LOL. <3 you!




I loooove you too! And I promise I won't! 



CastingPearls said:


> I see I'm gonna have to teach you proper Jersey. LOL I slay myself. PROPER Jersey.


hahaha Yesh ma'am,teach me how Jersey!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mishty said:


> I am a unicorn, and this is as icy as Alabama get's in February, this is the only icicle I found after our "severe Winter weather" night.


OMG You're hilarious! xD Also: I thought for some reason that your freezer says "Nipples" ..


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jeeshcristina said:


> New dress, showing off my once most hidden part of my body - my arms!
> I'm embracing the chubby, soft, cuddly arms!


That dress is stunning on you!  Glad to see another beautiful lady embracing her body.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> New dress, showing off my once most hidden part of my body - my arms!
> I'm embracing the chubby, soft, cuddly arms![/QUOTE]
> 
> You have got the cutest wardrobe, Cristina!! I love fat arms, but honestly, that dress is so cute that I didn't even notice your lovely pair until you mentioned it. And I'm a guy, so I don't normally ignore the female form for the dress it comes in!
> 
> - Chris :)


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Jeeshcristina said:


> New dress, showing off my once most hidden part of my body - my arms!
> I'm embracing the chubby, soft, cuddly arms!




loving the dress and the colour is amazing on you


----------



## Proner

As requested from Rellis here's my silly faces, librarian aren't always serious (ok especially me )
Oh and sorry for the size of the pics  

View attachment 2012-02-23 07.46.19.jpg


View attachment 2012-02-23 07.46.34.jpg


View attachment 2012-02-23 07.45.13.jpg


View attachment 2012-02-23 07.45.35.jpg


View attachment 2012-02-23 07.45.25.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Proner said:


> As requested from Rellis here's my silly faces, librarian aren't always serious (ok especially me )
> Oh and sorry for the size of the pics



You're looking rather David Tennant here.


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> As requested from Rellis here's my silly faces, librarian aren't always serious (ok especially me )
> Oh and sorry for the size of the pics



Haha! You definitly shouldn't stop doing them


----------



## Proner

Blackjack said:


> You're looking rather David Tennant here.



Well thank you, that's an amazing compliment!




rellis10 said:


> Haha! You definitly shouldn't stop doing them



Thanks and to be honest don't think I'd be able to stop as it became really usual for me to do them to keep off stress


----------



## Twilley

Ladiiiiies~




405372_10150580349922946_647607945_9348122_1680008703_n by solomonfaust, on Flickr


----------



## mimosa

I was messing around with my phone's camera. This is what came up.....

View attachment 101037


View attachment 101038


View attachment 101039


View attachment 101040


View attachment 101041


----------



## mimosa

Looking handsome like James Dean there. :smitten:



Twilley said:


> Ladiiiiies~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 405372_10150580349922946_647607945_9348122_1680008703_n by solomonfaust, on Flickr


----------



## mimosa

Proner said:


> As requested from Rellis here's my silly faces, librarian aren't always serious (ok especially me )
> Oh and sorry for the size of the pics



Hello, Proner. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Franklyn

Last night waiting around for a 2AM telephone conference to start! Muchos tired looking... yet somehow mannage to not be able to fall asleep until 5AM... Go figure! 

View attachment IMG_6498.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Franklyn said:


> Last night waiting around for a 2AM telephone conference to start! Muchos tired looking... yet somehow mannage to not be able to fall asleep until 5AM... Go figure!



Muchos guapo. :smitten:


----------



## Proner

mimosa said:


> Hello, Proner. Thanks for making me smile.



You're welcome glad my silly faces give some smiles


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Excuse my garbage. *Yay New Hair! *


----------



## Paul

Love the new hair-very pretty.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Excuse my garbage. *Yay New Hair! *


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Dorky pic in crap lighting... but it's recent.  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Hi.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Gingembre said:


> You are so pretty! Love the dress. Love you! :wubu:





Surlysomething said:


> So pretty! And I hear you about arms. I have the same issue with showing them off. Bravo on your courage!





Your Plump Princess said:


> That dress is stunning on you!  Glad to see another beautiful lady embracing her body.





Never2fat4me said:


> You have got the cutest wardrobe, Cristina!! I love fat arms, but honestly, that dress is so cute that I didn't even notice your lovely pair until you mentioned it. And I'm a guy, so I don't normally ignore the female form for the dress it comes in!
> 
> - Chris





imaginarydiva21 said:


> loving the dress and the colour is amazing on you



Thank you guys soooo much! You all help me so much with my confidence! And each and every one of you is wonderful too!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Your Plump Princess said:


> Excuse my garbage. *Yay New Hair! *



I love this wild, crazy, beautiful hair on you!! So cute!


----------



## Scorsese86

Mitt and Ann Romney... no wait... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:


----------



## Tad

Scorsese86 said:


> ... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:



Awww, great pic--you two look good together!


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> Mitt and Ann Romney... no wait... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:








*Great pic- you two look great together... "Family" sends best wishes * :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## big_lad27

Was at my friends Christening the other week, someone managed to snap a picture of me :doh:


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> Mitt and Ann Romney... no wait... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:





Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

big_lad27 said:


> Was at my friends Christening the other week, someone managed to snap a picture of me :doh:


 

This is an old picture. Haha. You've posted it before. Or was it the exact same pose from an entirely different Christening at a different time? I only remember because of the hoodie you're wearing.


----------



## big_lad27

I was actually looking to see if I'd posted this before but couldn't find it, my bad, wasn't intentional


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> Mitt and Ann Romney... no wait... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:


LOVE IT!!! You two look perfect together!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

big_lad27 said:


> I was actually looking to see if I'd posted this before but couldn't find it, my bad, wasn't intentional




I'm just giving you a hard time. You're a cutie! Post as many pictures as you want.


----------



## Blockierer

me enjoying the sun.


----------



## miafantastic

Scorsese86 said:


> Mitt and Ann Romney... no wait... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:



I wanna cuddle the vibe in this pic. You two have such a sweet thing going.


----------



## pegz

Blockierer said:


> me enjoying the sun.



sigh... another nice pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blockierer said:


> me enjoying the sun.



Very nice!



big_lad27 said:


> Was at my friends Christening the other week, someone managed to snap a picture of me :doh:



Nice too



Scorsese86 said:


> Mitt and Ann Romney... no wait... me and my lovely Marita:kiss2:




I love it- gorgeous couple!


----------



## KittyKitten

Hello me again.............................


----------



## Fluffy51888

My face. I'm kinda in love with these glasses, even though they're fake.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Twilley said:


> Ladiiiiies~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 405372_10150580349922946_647607945_9348122_1680008703_n by solomonfaust, on Flickr



very nice!


----------



## baxter

penguin said:


> Last night I went to my sister's boyfriend's birthday party. There was a cow and two alpacas wandering around the place, especially the bonfire. It was like they were building up the courage to sacrifice themselves so they could be our dinner...but I digress. It was a fun night and I got to wear this dress for the first time. My sister was pouring me some XTC and it really looks like I didn't trust what she doing
> 
> The third picture is from the party we had last weekend, in the middle of playing Death Match Croquet. I love that dress!



Loving your pics you are extremley pretty:wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

maybe one day I'll leave the house with my belly showing....for now, this is my housework outfit - saucy! 

View attachment Photo on 2012-03-05 at 15.56.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fluffy51888 said:


> My face. I'm kinda in love with these glasses, even though they're fake.



Didn't think it was possible, but they do make you look even cuter. :smitten:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Me on sat


----------



## willowmoon

Wearing my Michael Strahan #92 jersey ....


View attachment P3100058.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

Ok not only is this a nice pic, but anyone who is a Giants fan has my vote!


----------



## bbwlover12

Go Cubs Go!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

was going to add this to my last post but couldnt find the edit button but this was my outift on sat night


----------



## imaginarydiva21

bbwlover12 said:


> Go Cubs Go!



cute smile


----------



## Scorsese86

Fluffy51888 said:


> My face. I'm kinda in love with these glasses, even though they're fake.



Gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## mszwebs

bbwlover12 said:


> Go Cubs Go!



Well, hell. You're pretty friggin adorable, aren't you?

:wubu:


----------



## Fluffy51888

bbwlover12 said:


> Go Cubs Go!



Oh, hi. :wubu:



Scorsese86 said:


> Gorgeous:smitten:



Well, thank you sir! :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

Yeah so I decided to let my sister cut my hair, even though I miss my long hair, it'll grow back fast... so here is a before and after of haircut and plain everyday me pic... lost 13 inches of hair, unfortunately could not donate it as I dye my hair 

View attachment h1.jpg


View attachment h2.jpg


View attachment nik.jpg


----------



## Mishty

After a Sunday Funday picnic with my cousin and my god son.
We told him to look mean,but he's to precious to pull off anything but adorable. 

View attachment 1026070833scsf.jpg


----------



## Tad

I'm sure the change can be rough to get used to, Newfie, but the new cut looks great!

and too cute, Mishty


----------



## mimosa

happyface83 said:


> Hello me again.............................



Dang it....I couldn't rep you. Beautiful!:bow:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

NewfieGal said:


> Yeah so I decided to let my sister cut my hair, even though I miss my long hair, it'll grow back fast... so here is a before and after of haircut and plain everyday me pic... lost 13 inches of hair, unfortunately could not donate it as I dye my hair



Great cut! There are some places that take colored hair, though, just so you know for the future. I color mine and donate as often as I'm able to get enough for a donation. Let me know if you want the info in the future.


----------



## ~nai'a~

willowmoon said:


> Wearing my Michael Strahan #92 jersey ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 101207



Looking good Willowmoon! :happy:


----------



## Paul

Cute!.....



NewfieGal said:


> Yeah so I decided to let my sister cut my hair, even though I miss my long hair, it'll grow back fast... so here is a before and after of haircut and plain everyday me pic... lost 13 inches of hair, unfortunately could not donate it as I dye my hair


----------



## Deacone

This is what happens when I get bored at work, and no customers come in between the hours of 8pm and 9pm. lol

Longcat is long.


----------



## Deacone

Made a Foreveralone face to watch over my shop lol. My colleague likes this shit.


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## balletguy

Your Plump Princess said:


>



cute shot love ur hair


----------



## balletguy

Here is a pic of me at work 

View attachment new.JPG


----------



## mel

me up in RMNP.... this fall/winter I have been sweater crazy/obsessive

anywhos...


----------



## balletguy

mel said:


> me up in RMNP.... this fall/winter I have been sweater crazy/obsessive
> 
> anywhos...



Great pic..looks like a pretty cool place


----------



## succubus_dxb

imaginarydiva21 said:


> was going to add this to my last post but couldnt find the edit button but this was my outift on sat night



where's the dress from?!


----------



## succubus_dxb

mmm... flannel! 

View attachment tumblr_m0opfmGpsk1qjf02no1_500.jpg


----------



## Victoria08

Taken today


----------



## imaginarydiva21

succubus_dxb said:


> where's the dress from?!



Got it a while ago in new look 

http://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/inspire-to-plus-sizes_30099


----------



## balletguy

Here is me pretty mad... 

View attachment mad.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Taken today


----------



## AussieDude

succubus_dxb said:


> rediscovering the wonders of the internet after not having it for 4 months


Your look wicked hot in those glasses!


----------



## ~nai'a~

balletguy said:


> Here is a pic of me at work



Cool picture....


----------



## thatgirl08

willowmoon said:


> Yep, shameless self-promotion ... but I'm finally getting biceps again.
> 
> View attachment 100518



Has anyone ever told you that you look like Andy Milder?


----------



## CastingPearls

The room was dark but I liked the pic so here it is


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zomfg it was 70 here today!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> The room was dark but I liked the pic so here it is


Wow! _Looove_ your smile in this picture. So full and true!


----------



## succubus_dxb

AussieDude said:


> Your look wicked hot in those glasses!



haha, thank you


----------



## balletguy

~nai'a~ said:


> Cool picture....



TY For saying


----------



## AuntHen

missing the boy badly... 

"Love is not always convenient, but if it is *true love*, it will outlast *any *strain, overcome *any *obstacle, and grow consistently and exponentially for *all eternity*." ~Russell Conner


----------



## bmann0413

Took this picture for a question on Tumblr, so I thought I'd share here too.


----------



## LillyBBBW

TODAY! I can finally get my hair to go into a presentable puff.


----------



## Gingembre

LillyBBBW said:


> TODAY! I can finally get my hair to go into a presentable puff.



Beautiful, Lilly!


----------



## willowmoon

thatgirl08 said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look like Andy Milder?



I had no idea who this guy was until I googled him just now. I do see the resemblance though! Not sure if that's a good thing or not, lol .... 

Now if only my salary was comparable to his ......


----------



## KHayes666

LillyBBBW said:


> TODAY! I can finally get my hair to go into a presentable puff.



Now that's perfect


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> The room was dark but I liked the pic so here it is




How did I miss this before?
I can't rep you again yet but the blue, the smile and the flip in your hair are just... absolutely adorably pretty and lovely!

(and thanks for the hugs)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LillyBBBW said:


> TODAY! I can finally get my hair to go into a presentable puff.



Gorgeous.


----------



## pegz

LillyBBBW said:


> TODAY! I can finally get my hair to go into a presentable puff.




Simply Beautiful


----------



## pdesil071189

Last week newest I got


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Omfg.
My friends know me so well.
[Sorry I've been posting so much here xD. Last one I swear!]


----------



## LillyBBBW

GOSH you all are sweet. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> missing the boy badly...
> 
> "Love is not always convenient, but if it is *true love*, it will outlast *any *strain, overcome *any *obstacle, and grow consistently and exponentially for *all eternity*." ~Russell Conner



Sorry you're having a tough time, Bri (((hugs))).
I like your bedroom though!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

New hair color, channeling my inner snookie with the poof (Not really but it was witty to say...) 

View attachment Snapshot_20120312_1.JPG


----------



## omegaseph

Your Plump Princess said:


> Omfg.
> My friends know me so well.



:wubu::smitten:



Your Plump Princess said:


> [Sorry I've been posting so much here xD. Last one I swear!]



NUUUUU!!


----------



## bigpapi4u

Deacone said:


> Taken today



Your earrings are awesome


----------



## HottiMegan

New hair color.. I'm trying to lighten it a little more each month 



Some day i'll have light blond with purple streaks!


----------



## Mathias

Nice Picture Megan! 


Here I am out to lunch.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks Mathias  Yours is nice too. I love your smile 

Here's the result of me putting raspberry colored streaks in my hair. I may still wind up bleaching it but i like the streaks so far  

View attachment pink.jpg


----------



## Paul

The new lighter colour looks good. How light are you planning to go? Would you go as light as the platinum blondes seen in 1930s movies?



HottiMegan said:


> New hair color.. I'm trying to lighten it a little more each month
> 
> 
> 
> Some day i'll have light blond with purple streaks!


----------



## furious styles

got some new glasses finally.


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> The new lighter colour looks good. How light are you planning to go? Would you go as light as the platinum blondes seen in 1930s movies?



I am not sure how blond i'll go. Right now i want to be at least three shades lighter. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## balletguy

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks Mathias  Yours is nice too. I love your smile
> 
> Here's the result of me putting raspberry colored streaks in my hair. I may still wind up bleaching it but i like the streaks so far



You have a great smile..love your hair too


----------



## Marlayna

Fallenangel2904 said:


> New hair color, channeling my inner snookie with the poof (Not really but it was witty to say...)
> 
> View attachment 101385


Gotta love the Snooks! Shout-out to da Bronx from a Queens girl!:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## FatAndProud

furious styles said:


> got some new glasses finally.



Maybe this is what makes you so irresistible? Why are all the cute boys gay and/or serial killers?


----------



## Linda

furious styles said:


> got some new glasses finally.




The glasses are awesome but why do you look so angry?


----------



## mszwebs

FatAndProud said:


> Maybe this is what makes you so irresistible? Why are all the cute boys gay and/or serial killers?



LOL Wow.

I'm not sure where you were going with that, but I don't think you got there lol.


----------



## FatAndProud

I was totally teasing him. If I offended, sorry.


----------



## LeoGibson

FatAndProud said:


> I was totally teasing him. If I offended, sorry.



I thought it was funny. I mean, it is the exact same style of glasses and the moustache is pretty similar.


----------



## furious styles

haha thanks everyone. 
sorry for looking angry i've just never liked how my smile looks in pictures.

oh and i have serial killer swag (f&p you are awesome)


----------



## mszwebs

FatAndProud said:


> I was totally teasing him. If I offended, sorry.



It wasn't so much offended as confused lol...I never really qualified Dahmer as cute
..so putting on the level of Mr. Serial Killer Swag, lol was lost on me.

Then again, it could just be the fact thst i drove past Dahmer's apartment every day on the way to school.

Meh.


----------



## Victoria08

Taken on Friday. I have since dyed it red buuuut I'm probably going to go dark brown again next week ;P
(Sorry if it shows up as a huge picture - I have no idea how to make it smaller!)


----------



## NewfieGal

Gotta love st Paddys day, out shooting some darts and having a laugh 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Nice Picture Megan!
> 
> 
> Here I am out to lunch.



Best smile ever!!



HottiMegan said:


> Thanks Mathias  Yours is nice too. I love your smile
> 
> Here's the result of me putting raspberry colored streaks in my hair. I may still wind up bleaching it but i like the streaks so far



Oh Megan, those streaks look awesome! You go girl!


----------



## penguin

I was feeling pretty today, as well as having a good curl day. And I'd redyed my eyebrows and lashes on the weekend, so now I have facial features again.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

penguin said:


> I was feeling pretty today, as well as having a good curl day. And I'd redyed my eyebrows and lashes on the weekend, so now I have facial features again.



Girlfriend, you look absolutely radiant today! You're always gorgeous though. Love the smile!


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> I was feeling pretty today, as well as having a good curl day. And I'd redyed my eyebrows and lashes on the weekend, so now I have facial features again.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Girlfriend, you look absolutely radiant today! You're always gorgeous though. Love the smile!



Ditto what M said! :happy:


----------



## And c




----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized shoshie Bug.jpg


I was feeling very beautiful and happy that night.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 101467
> 
> 
> I was feeling very beautiful and happy that night.



Your eyes are amazing, Shosh!:happy:


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Your eyes are amazing, Shosh!:happy:



Thank you


----------



## penguin

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Girlfriend, you look absolutely radiant today! You're always gorgeous though. Love the smile!





lovelylady78 said:


> Ditto what M said! :happy:



Oh you ladies are lovely, thank you so much


----------



## pdesil071189

*I always could ruin a perfectly good picture*


----------



## Deacone

My hair is getting long!


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> I was feeling pretty today, as well as having a good curl day. And I'd redyed my eyebrows and lashes on the weekend, so now I have facial features again.



I don't think we have ever seen a day where you didn't look pretty, but thanks for sharing these pics of you looking relaxed and happy. It suits you. :wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken before the fireman's ball here, had to crop out my peeps since I don't have their permission to post them lol 

View attachment nicki.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

fat and lazy babe


----------



## Markt

That is one of the best pics of you! Very pretty.


----------



## big_lad27

Sunny day so decided to get out on the bike today, took a quick snap beforehand


----------



## Surlysomething

big_lad27 said:


> Sunny day so decided to get out on the bike today, took a quick snap beforehand


 
Cutie! Smile next time though.


----------



## TwilightStarr

This is me being ridiculously happy at the bar the other night! 
My friend's band decided to play an acoustic version of my favorite song from his old metal band! 
It was weird and hilarious but I will love that song no matter version it is! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Dinner tonight at Blue Wasabi in Scranton (crossposted from um...somewhere here)


----------



## Nordiques

Quick webcam picture of me.


----------



## succubus_dxb

This pretty much sums up my life... tits out, smoke in hand, wine ready to go. 

View attachment 528624_10150685899367048_507902047_9386910_464919616_n.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Quick photo of me... not being in bed like I'm supposed to be. lol


----------



## moniquessbbw

Being silly with friends. 

View attachment 078a.jpg


----------



## balletguy

succubus_dxb said:


> This pretty much sums up my life... tits out, smoke in hand, wine ready to go.




Great pic....


----------



## TwilightStarr

Here is another picture from the other night up at the bar watching my friend's band 
I don't know why I have such a habit of throwing up a peace sign, I guess it's just the white girl in me!


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Jeeshcristina

Lookin' great everyone!! I'm stuck in a rut where I refuse to leave my jammies or brush my crazy hair. I'll live vicariously through how hot yall are!


----------



## Mishty

Go green or go _home_,St.Pat's...sober-ish.  

View attachment 20120318012532.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

just a pic of me on a bus on my way to shake my booty all night long


----------



## Aust99

So many Hot hot hot ladies posting lately... I love this thread so much!! I've been MIA computer wise but I'm back and thought I would share my babies with ya'll... 

View attachment 101615
View attachment 101616

Bella and Sookie.. only one of these names are vampire book related... lol


----------



## imfree

Aust99 said:


> So many Hot hot hot ladies posting lately... I love this thread so much!! I've been MIA computer wise but I'm back and thought I would share my babies with ya'll...
> 
> View attachment 101615
> View attachment 101616
> 
> Bella and Sookie.. only one of these names are vampire book related... lol



Nice!!! The babies close their little peepers while snuggling, so that means they love to snuggle. Rich!:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I got new shades today  I don't need them at this time.. Its overcast and threatening rain.. but they'll come in handy soon enough  

View attachment 120329-133858.jpg


----------



## Aust99

imfree said:


> Nice!!! The babies close their little peepers while snuggling, so that means they love to snuggle. Rich!:happy:



I think it was the flash... They do like to snuggle though.


----------



## Micara

Just me at a wedding of a good friend. Taken by my daughter.


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> just a pic of me on a bus on my way to shake my booty all night long





wow very nice pic


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Smiling and having fun even though I am a terrible bowler...but at least I looked cute failing 

View attachment 534607_10150613631365059_624225058_9549073_550770589_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Got the keys to our house today  

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today



YAY!! So exciting! Congrats, Megan!


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today



Major Congrats, there, happy new home-owner!


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today


Great news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MRdobolina

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Smiling and having fun even though I am a terrible bowler...*but at least I looked cute failing*
> 
> View attachment 101674


 
qft on the bold part


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment IMG_1434.JPG


Taken this afternoon at lunch in Chicago


----------



## Isa

HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today



Congrats on the new home!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> YAY!! So exciting! Congrats, Megan!





imfree said:


> Major Congrats, there, happy new home-owner!





CastingPearls said:


> Great news! Congratulations!!!





Isa said:


> Congrats on the new home!!



thank you all so much  I know its ours but still feels like this far off thing. I'm sure running up there Tues-Fri for deliveries will make it all the more real. We only have a few toys, the kitchen and bathroom to pack!  You can all pm me for a link to my facebook album if you want to see some photos i took of the whole house today


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Congrats, Megan! I know you've been wanting this for a long time... happy for you! =O)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Smiling and having fun even though I am a terrible bowler...but at least I looked cute failing



I didn't know they had 5-pin bowling in the US - how fun! Glad you enjoyed yourself, and you looked damn good doing so.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Windigo

I got a new haircut 





[/IMG]


----------



## sco17

My latest Facebook picture:


----------



## Aust99

Micara said:


> Just me at a wedding of a good friend. Taken by my daughter.


Always such a beauty!!


Fallenangel2904 said:


> Smiling and having fun even though I am a terrible bowler...but at least I looked cute failing
> 
> View attachment 101674


Your so lovely to look at!


HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today


Congrats!!!! 


mszwebs said:


> View attachment 101679
> 
> 
> Taken this afternoon at lunch in Chicago


beautiful as always!


Windigo said:


> I got a new haircut
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> sco17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest Facebook picture:
> 
> 
> 
> You look great!
Click to expand...


----------



## sco17

Aust99 said:


> You look great!



Coming from someone as beautiful as you that's quite a compliment. Thank you.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today



Yayyyyyyyyyyy! Congrats!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today



how exciting! congrats babe!


----------



## Mishty

Saturday night spent alone with finger paints and hippie juice. 

View attachment 033112011103.jpg


----------



## Alicatt

Goofy faces are best. 

View attachment Capture.jpg


----------



## Kamily

This is a pic of me with my new glasses.


----------



## CastingPearls

I was told three times I look good in purple today so I tried to take a pic but my head was too big for the webcam to get a good shot of the top. LOL


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## Kamily

CastingPearls said:


> I was told three times I look good in purple today so I tried to take a pic but my head was too big for the webcam to get a good shot of the top. LOL



Very beautiful! I love the color purple. Its my fave.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Martini time on the porch after one long ass Monday.

View attachment 101688


----------



## Paul

So happy that you have a house, very nice looking. Any chance once settled that you could post more pictures some inside and some outside?



HottiMegan said:


> Got the keys to our house today


----------



## Paul

Good haircut. You look good with bangs.


Windigo said:


> I got a new haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Windigo

Paul said:


> Good haircut. You look good with bangs.



Thanks! 

I agree, it's much better than the straight long hair that I used to have. That made me look a little sleazy, this is much fresher


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I was told three times I look good in purple today so I tried to take a pic but my head was too big for the webcam to get a good shot of the top. LOL


 
Beautiful, Miss Lainey! :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Congrats, Megan! I know you've been wanting this for a long time... happy for you! =O)





Jeeshcristina said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyy! Congrats!!





succubus_dxb said:


> how exciting! congrats babe!





Paul said:


> So happy that you have a house, very nice looking. Any chance once settled that you could post more pictures some inside and some outside?



thank you  Only three more nights sleeping in apartmentville 
Here's a link to some photos of the house as per your request Paul: I'll add more as i take more photos. http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/BBWMegan/House/


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> I was told three times I look good in purple today so I tried to take a pic but my head was too big for the webcam to get a good shot of the top. LOL



i'm sure you'd look good in a burlap sack  You have a great smile


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## CastingPearls

Kamily said:


> Very beautiful! I love the color purple. Its my fave.





Surlysomething said:


> Beautiful, Miss Lainey! :blush:





HottiMegan said:


> i'm sure you'd look good in a burlap sack  You have a great smile




Thanks so much!!!! :blush:


----------



## Paul

I love the living room with its high ceiling. The kitchen is very nice. I like the built in oven. You must be very happy! Your new hose is lovely.



HottiMegan said:


> thank you  Only three more nights sleeping in apartmentville
> Here's a link to some photos of the house as per your request Paul: I'll add more as i take more photos. http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u203/BBWMegan/House/


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

bad girl


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> I love the living room with its high ceiling. The kitchen is very nice. I like the built in oven. You must be very happy! Your new hose is lovely.



Thanks  I am going to enjoy the bigger, non apartment kitchen  We don't have a kitchen table yet but am looking forward to eating as a family in there  We're going to look around for a used one after the move.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Me and my little brother (he's 20 and 6'3, so not so little anymore, I guess...) He was helping me move, I seriously couldn't have done it without his help and wit. 

View attachment me and matt.jpeg


----------



## HottiMegan

Jeeshcristina said:


> Me and my little brother (he's 20 and 6'3, so not so little anymore, I guess...) He was helping me move, I seriously couldn't have done it without his help and wit.



I love goofy pics  You guys look happy  Good luck with your move  I know the pain!


----------



## Franklyn

Got my ears lowered! (^^)/ 

View attachment image-1349091979.jpg


View attachment image-2404532042.jpg


----------



## Linda

Kamily said:


> This is a pic of me with my new glasses.



Sweet! Great look .



CastingPearls said:


> I was told three times I look good in purple today so I tried to take a pic but my head was too big for the webcam to get a good shot of the top. LOL



Yea but your head is so purty.


----------



## AuntHen

Looking more cynical than happy... I can never capture the look I want haha


----------



## LeoGibson

Yeehaw, here's a shot of me procrastinating instead of starting my yardwork.
At least I found my old flea market straw hat just in time for the warmer temps.


----------



## Marlayna

fat9276 said:


> Looking more cynical than happy... I can never capture the look I want haha


It's good to be a little cynical looking, then people don't try to snow you. You're a very pretty young lady, btw.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Me last weekend chilling out in the sun not meaning to look moody just had the sun in my eyes lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Me and my little brother (he's 20 and 6'3, so not so little anymore, I guess...) He was helping me move, I seriously couldn't have done it without his help and wit.



Jeez - even when you're looking goofy, you look so gosh darn beautiful! (Prettiest eyes, and you do such a good job making them up...) :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

Meh, I'm not a morning person. :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

My house is so cold!!!


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Meh, I'm not a morning person. :blush:





HottiMegan said:


> My house is so cold!!!





Good morning!! lol


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 101762


Cross posting from the hair thread... I'm a redhead now.


----------



## HottiMegan

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 101762
> 
> 
> Cross posting from the hair thread... I'm a redhead now.



looks great!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Nat - you're such a babe.


I can't believe I FORGOT that I bought this dress. I'm all up in the leopard print. 

View attachment dress.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Cross posting from the hair thread... I'm a redhead now.



Blonde, brunette, redhead - you always look great!


----------



## Aust99

HottiMegan said:


> looks great!


Thanks Megan... Hope the house is getting there with the unpacking.


Never2fat4me said:


> Blonde, brunette, redhead - you always look great!


Thanks very much! 



succubus_dxb said:


> Nat - you're such a babe.
> 
> 
> I can't believe I FORGOT that I bought this dress. I'm all up in the leopard print.



Thanks Bob. You look frigging amazing in that. I've put it in my shopping bag so many times but have been on shopping hiatus for a while so haven't bought it. Looks fabulous on you babe!!!


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> Cross posting from the hair thread... I'm a redhead now.



Welcome to the fold! :happy:


----------



## Nenona

Here's my goofy face:


























We can thank photobucket for it's inability to properly rotate photos. They were right-side up when I uploaded them!


----------



## bbwlover12

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 101762
> 
> 
> Cross posting from the hair thread... I'm a redhead now.



Very Cute!


----------



## Surlysomething

bbwlover12 said:


> Very Cute!



Great pictures! I love your glasses and you have the nicest skin!


----------



## Paul

Very nice pictures.



Nenona said:


> Here's my goofy face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can thank photobucket for it's inability to properly rotate photos. They were right-side up when I uploaded them!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Taken tonight with my webcam. My hair is now long enough to tie back  

View attachment Image77.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm sorry I never post anymore.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Also posted this in the what are you wearing thread, but it applies here too. Easter Dress!


----------



## Nenona

Today's outfit:






I wear a lot of skirts and cardigans.


----------



## rellis10

Cross posting from the BHM board, just me chilling out after work


----------



## Aust99

bbwlover12 said:


> Very Cute!


Thanks! 


CarlaSixx said:


> Taken tonight with my webcam. My hair is now long enough to tie back


love this you look so happy! 


AshleyEileen said:


> I'm sorry I never post anymore.


Your awesome... Post more if possible! 



Fluffy51888 said:


> Also posted this in the what are you wearing thread, but it applies here too. Easter Dress!


Cute! 


Nenona said:


> Today's outfit:
> I wear a lot of skirts and cardigans.


cool shirt. 



rellis10 said:


> Cross posting from the BHM board, just me chilling out .


. Looking sharp!


----------



## bmann0413

Nenona said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a lot of skirts and cardigans.



OMG. WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SHIRT.

I've seen it on the Internet a lot and I have made it my mission to buy one for myself.


----------



## DevilynStJames

This past weekend  

View attachment 548811_3749581941960_1348707507_3575401_1581970558_n.jpg


----------



## curlyrachel

DevilynStJames said:


> This past weekend



GREAT hair!


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> Cross posting from the BHM board, just me chilling out after work



Looking good Rick .... hope things are going great for you at the new job!


----------



## bmann0413

Birthday pictures.


----------



## balletguy

bmann0413 said:


> Birthday pictures.





happy b-day...You look like a hell of a guy to party with.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bmann0413 said:


> Birthday pictures.


I always thought "Minor Winger" meant the person wearing it was under 18. How old did you just turn? lol.


----------



## curlyrachel

worked my new haircut into an almost fauxhawk today. LOVE it.


----------



## balletguy

very cute!


----------



## bmann0413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I always thought "Minor Winger" meant the person wearing it was under 18. How old did you just turn? lol.



I turned 23. Buuut I saw it and I was like, "that is a PERFECT birthday crown." So I kinda just... took it. They didn't seem to mind. lol


----------



## Fluffy51888

Me again! I look all serious.


----------



## Yakatori

BigBeautifulMe said:


> "_I always thought "Minor Winger" meant the person wearing it was under 18...._"


I'm thinking under and over 21, just intuitively, seems like the more relevant demarcation. Especially if they have "gambling." But I could be wrong...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Yakatori said:


> I'm thinking under and over 21, just intuitively, seems like the more relevant demarcation. Especially if they have "gambling." But I could be wrong...



Well, his bio says he's 23. Granted, that could be a lie.

I've never been to a Buffalo Wild Wings, but I'm going to hazard a guess that the hat is referring to consumption volume or intensity of spice on wings.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bmann0413 said:


> I turned 23. Buuut I saw it and I was like, "that is a PERFECT birthday crown." So I kinda just... took it. They didn't seem to mind. lol


Ahhh, okay. I thought I remembered you being about that age, but you look so young in your pics it's hard to tell sometimes.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## KittyKitten

.........................................................


----------



## imaginarydiva21




----------



## WomanlyHips

New for me.. 

View attachment Gigi.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

bmann0413 said:


> Birthday pictures.



Hope you had an awesome birthday!


----------



## balletguy

here i am after a day or drinking rummm 

View attachment Photo.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

balletguy said:


> here i am after a day or drinking rummm



Nice- and coincidentally, I'm drinking a rum & coke right now. Haven't had one in a long time- no good for the blood sugars though so that's probably why....:doh:


----------



## balletguy

rum and coke =:eat2:

ur awesome


----------



## Mishty

Relaxing on the front porch. This weekend has been so calm and lazy. awesome sauce. 

View attachment photomn.JPG


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken last night via webcam.


----------



## Linda

Mishty said:


> Relaxing on the front porch. This weekend has been so calm and lazy. awesome sauce.



You are absolutely gorgeous!! 



ScreamingChicken said:


> Taken last night via webcam.



You look like you might be up to something. Great pic.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Mishty said:


> Relaxing on the front porch. This weekend has been so calm and lazy. awesome sauce.



you have got such beautiful waves in your hair


----------



## rockhound225

A month or too old, but still a recent photo of me. Don't mind the pup.


----------



## willowmoon

View attachment element.jpg


Another brooding pic taken today. Yes, I'm tired.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

rockhound225 said:


> A month or too old, but still a recent photo of me. Don't mind the pup.



aww cute doggy


----------



## Linda

rockhound225 said:


> A month or too old, but still a recent photo of me. Don't mind the pup.




Aww cute owner. 



willowmoon said:


> View attachment 101918
> 
> 
> Another brooding pic taken today. Yes, I'm tired.



You brood better than anyone I know.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*posted twice*


----------



## seavixen

Seems like all my pictures are cell pics, and the crappo front facing camera, no less. This is from last week, laaaaaaaaaaate after a friend's birthday, when my lipstick was all rubbed off and my hair had gone even wilder than it started out. 

View attachment cellpic0.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

seavixen said:


> Seems like all my pictures are cell pics, and the crappo front facing camera, no less. This is from last week, laaaaaaaaaaate after a friend's birthday, when my lipstick was all rubbed off and my hair had gone even wilder than it started out.



You're gorgeous! Love the make up!


----------



## Deacone

Do you think I need a haircut? lol


----------



## succubus_dxb

howdy :bounce: 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Aust99

Argh I can't stand it.... The eyebrows.... The eyes... The hair... Your such a babe Bobbie!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

succubus_dxb said:


> howdy :bounce:



So pretty!


----------



## Mishty

succubus_dxb said:


> howdy :bounce:



Come to America and make my eyebrows as amazing as yours! Lol


Stunning.....as always! :bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Argh I can't stand it.... The eyebrows.... The eyes... The hair... Your such a babe Bobbie!!!!





thatgirl08 said:


> So pretty!





Mishty said:


> Come to America and make my eyebrows as amazing as yours! Lol
> 
> 
> Stunning.....as always! :bow:




yeesh, you guys sure do know how to make a girl feel good! Thank you!


----------



## littlefairywren

A few pics taken over Easter and my birthday.... 

View attachment P1010423.JPG


View attachment P1010427.JPG


View attachment P1010489.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> A few pics taken over Easter and my birthday....


I love them all but of course I'd love the one of you feeding the bird best! Did he take the snack?


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I love them all but of course I'd love the one of you feeding the bird best! Did he take the snack?



He kept coming back for more straight out of my hand hehe! I was feeding him slivered almonds off a piece of cake and he loved them.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

I'm trying out hair flowers and I'm liking the results. Also my webcam is total shit! 

View attachment Screen shot 2012-04-18 at 1.19.22 AM.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

I mustache you a question.

But I'm shaving it for later.


----------



## Mishty

Draw Something,outdoors. My new addiction. 

View attachment IMG_0130.jpg


----------



## bigpapi4u

me trying to look hot lol!! 

View attachment 2012-04-19 11.52.18.jpg


----------



## Nenona

bmann0413 said:


> OMG. WHERE DID YOU GET THAT SHIRT.
> 
> I've seen it on the Internet a lot and I have made it my mission to buy one for myself.



It sadly just got reckonned off of Shirt.woot!

I regularly get their random 3-bag of shirts from there--it's $6.66 a shirt, which the shirts are great quality and since I have fingers in many nerdy pies, I usually love them--this one just got reckonned at shirt.woot--thus it being in my bag this last time.

http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8901


----------



## Surlysomething

bigpapi4u said:


> me trying to look hot lol!!


 

Cutie! :eat2:


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I was banished to Pittsburgh for a conference. I made the most of it  

View attachment plane.jpg


View attachment zoo pic.jpg


----------



## balletguy

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I was banished to Pittsburgh for a conference. I made the most of it





Wow! Super Cutie!:smitten:


----------



## rockhound225

Just goofin' around with the ol' camera phone, trying to get better at taking the occasional photo of my self. 

View attachment goof.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

I dyed my hair dark brown this evening. It's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## penguin

Little Miss (aka my Mini Me) turns five on Monday, so today we had her birthday party at McDonald's. She insisted on having a tiara and wand with her  The duck lips were intended satirically, of course


----------



## Deven

Today at today's Penn State Blue-White Game (Scrimmage Match.)


----------



## Mishty

lovelylady78 said:


> I dyed my hair dark brown this evening. It's going to take some getting used to.


Looooove it! 



penguin said:


> Little Miss (aka my Mini Me) turns five on Monday, so today we had her birthday party at McDonald's. She insisted on having a tiara and wand with her  The duck lips were intended satirically, of course


Daaaw how cutes! :wubu:


DevenDoom said:


> Today at today's Penn State Blue-White Game (Scrimmage Match.)


Rep yo city...er...state. Lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

penguin said:


> Little Miss (aka my Mini Me) turns five on Monday, so today we had her birthday party at McDonald's. She insisted on having a tiara and wand with her  The duck lips were intended satirically, of course



*awww TIARAS & WANDS are a must on YOUR birthday....especially 5th b'days!!!! *


----------



## KFD

Anna Kournakovia, the tennis star came to visit us at the base here in Rota last week...

KFD 

View attachment annak.jpg


----------



## penguin

Mishty said:


> Daaaw how cutes! :wubu:



We are 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *awww TIARAS & WANDS are a must on YOUR birthday....especially 5th b'days!!!! *



She certainly thinks so!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.


----------



## AuntHen

KFD said:


> Anna Kournakovia, the tennis star came to visit us at the base here in Rota last week...
> 
> KFD



too cool! I love Rota!! One of the best places I have ever been too! Tinto con naranja on the beach


----------



## Ruffie

Tried dyeing my hair with multi colors. 

View attachment Photo on 2012-04-22 at 11.12.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

This is actually from the other day. Icees are cool.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.
> 
> *
> *


*

great pix!!! love the outfit on top!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.


 
You look great, lady!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I think I've finally got the eyebrows right with this new color...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Experimented Fashion-wise today.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.



Enjoying you trying to enjoy Texas before the summer heat... :smitten:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Your Plump Princess said:


> Experimented Fashion-wise today.



Looks great!!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

HDANGEL15 said:


> great pix!!! love the outfit on top!!!![/B]





Surlysomething said:


> You look great, lady!





Never2fat4me said:


> Enjoying you trying to enjoy Texas before the summer heat... :smitten:



Thanks guys, I needed a confidence booster today!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Jeeshcristina said:


> Looks great!!!


Thanks! I was a little nervous because the skirt was on the tighter side, but I love the colors so damn much I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Your Plump Princess said:


> Thanks! I was a little nervous because the skirt was on the tighter side, but I love the colors so damn much I couldn't help myself.



I think the risk paid off! Color blocking is super in right now, so you're spot on with the fashionistas!!! I don't own anything super bright and solid, so I'm going to have to skip being super trendy this season. Lol.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Ruffie said:


> Tried dyeing my hair with multi colors.



I really like it! The short cut looks great on you too.


----------



## KFD

fat9276 said:


> too cool! I love Rota!! One of the best places I have ever been too! Tinto con naranja on the beach




Haha. I know exactly what you are talking about! I will be doing exactly that this coming weekend! 

Eh, I will post another one. I haven't posted many pictures in a LOOONNNGGG time!

KFD 

View attachment 398686_3127019697464_1323836109_3237553_2071688408_n.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Taken Easter.


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Taken Easter.



Beautiful as always! :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment IMG_1453.JPG


Hey girl. 

Hey.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs says i need to wear my glasses more often. I'm not too fond of them.. but i thought i'd share a pic of me in them anyways. This is my first cam shot in my new living room


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> Hubs says i need to wear my glasses more often. I'm not too fond of them.. but i thought i'd share a pic of me in them anyways. This is my first cam shot in my new living room


*
yeah for NEW living room that is all yours...and you couldn't take a bad pic!!!
lovely as evah!!!!*


----------



## Paul

Yes wear the glasses. You look pretty in specs.



HottiMegan said:


> Hubs says i need to wear my glasses more often. I'm not too fond of them.. but i thought i'd share a pic of me in them anyways. This is my first cam shot in my new living room


----------



## bigpapi4u

i had a great time with my kids we were watching happy feet 2 http://db.tt/Wvzsf4I8


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> Hubs says i need to wear my glasses more often. I'm not too fond of them.. but i thought i'd share a pic of me in them anyways. This is my first cam shot in my new living room



1) Your living room looks inviting 

2) You should listen to your husband  (well, at least about the glasses....)


----------



## sco17

Ruffie said:


> Tried dyeing my hair with multi colors.



You are a stunning woman.


----------



## sco17

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.



:smitten: 

For emphasis this means smitten lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> yeah for NEW living room that is all yours...and you couldn't take a bad pic!!!
> lovely as evah!!!!*





Paul said:


> Yes wear the glasses. You look pretty in specs.





Tad said:


> 1) Your living room looks inviting
> 
> 2) You should listen to your husband  (well, at least about the glasses....)



Thanks all  I do wear the glasses a lot more now that we're in a huge living room. They're for distances and a very mild prescription but they sure make it easier to read menus on the tv!


----------



## balletguy

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.





Wow you look amazing:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.



You are gorgeous!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

sco17 said:


> :smitten:
> 
> For emphasis this means smitten lol.





balletguy said:


> Wow you look amazing:smitten::smitten::smitten:





thatgirl08 said:


> You are gorgeous!



You guys are all too sweet. Thank you for makin' me feel like hot stuff!!!!!!


----------



## balletguy

Jeeshcristina said:


> You guys are all too sweet. Thank you for makin' me feel like hot stuff!!!!!!




um u are hot stuff!!!


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment in5lph.jpg


I know I'm a post-a-saurus, but I just got my hair did lol.


----------



## thatgirl08

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 102123
> 
> 
> I know I'm a post-a-saurus, but I just got my hair did lol.



You are seriously so gorgeous!


----------



## mszwebs

thatgirl08 said:


> You are seriously so gorgeous!



Thank you :blush:


----------



## Mathias

Hey.  .........


----------



## Fluffy51888

I was in a wedding today.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Wow! What a cute dress. Yellow and pearls really suits you, and I love how you finished off the look with cowboy boots. You are one pretty lady!

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Fluffy51888 said:


> I was in a wedding today.



Oh pretty! The soft yellow looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Never2fat4me said:


> Wow! What a cute dress. Yellow and pearls really suits you, and I love how you finished off the look with cowboy boots. You are one pretty lady!
> 
> - Chris :smitten:





Surlysomething said:


> Oh pretty! The soft yellow looks gorgeous on you!




Thanks guys! Up until yesterday I wasn't sure about the dress, but with everything put together I thought it turned out ok.


----------



## Wagimawr

let me just take this time to say...
told ya so. ;D

So beautiful.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> let me just take this time to say...
> told ya so. ;D
> 
> So beautiful.



Haha. Shuddup. I knew that was coming sooner or later.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fluff, didn't anyone tell you you're not supposed to be prettier than the bride?


----------



## Fluffy51888

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Fluff, didn't anyone tell you you're not supposed to be prettier than the bride?



Aww! Thank you so much! But she was a stunning bride!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mathias said:


> Hey.  .........



Too cute!! And I appreciate anyone who rocks adidas stuff!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Fluffy51888 said:


> I was in a wedding today.



Love that dress! You look so pretty!


----------



## danbsc29630

Jeeshcristina said:


> Trying to enjoy Texas before it gets 200 degrees this summer.



Looks like Flo got the day off.


----------



## sco17

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 102123
> 
> 
> I know I'm a post-a-saurus, but I just got my hair did lol.



What beautiful eyes.


----------



## Fluffy51888

TwilightStarr said:


> Love that dress! You look so pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## mszwebs

sco17 said:


> What beautiful eyes.



Aww, thanks.


----------



## Blackjack

Don't mind my recent absence, I'm just in one of the most beautiful parts of the U.S.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> Don't mind my recent absence, I'm just in one of the most beautiful parts of the U.S.



Wow. That IS beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413

Blackjack said:


> Don't mind my recent absence, I'm just in one of the most beautiful parts of the U.S.



WHOA. That landscape looks so... majestic. I mean, just. Wow. Amazing.


----------



## bmann0413

Some pictures from my Nintendo DS.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> Don't mind my recent absence, I'm just in one of the most beautiful parts of the U.S.


Wow, this shot is even better larger! Love it.


----------



## Mathias

Blackjack said:


> Don't mind my recent absence, I'm just in one of the most beautiful parts of the U.S.



This is a fantastic picture!


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> Don't mind my recent absence, I'm just in one of the most beautiful parts of the U.S.



Where are you?! That's a great picture!


----------



## bigpapi4u

View attachment image-4170177123.jpg


had to work the evening shift


----------



## CastingPearls

Today was a gorgeous day!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Today was a gorgeous day!


Yes it was. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Ohhh, you meant the weather? Yeah, that was okay, too.


----------



## bmann0413

Olé?


----------



## mimosa

Here I am with my number one guy.....:wubu:
View attachment 102221


----------



## KHayes666

3 time ACWA World Heavyweight Champion 

View attachment champ.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

mimosa said:


> Here I am with my number one guy.....:wubu:
> View attachment 102221




This is precious!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Enjoying a lazy Sunday!


----------



## Mishty

Jeeshcristina said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday!



You're toooo cute! :wubu:

I've actually thought about beggin' for your shoes and stuffing them with tissue to fit me. In other words,I like yo style.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday!



How is that you look so well put together on a "lazy Sunday"? You look so unbelievably good!!! If there was an award for best dressed BBW, you would win it hands down.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666

Hacksaw Jim Duggan would be proud 

View attachment duggan.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Jeeshcristina said:


> This is precious!!



Thanks so much. You look great in your photo. :bow:


----------



## Mishty

I took these in the wee hours of the morning. I'll be honest I don't actually remember taking them I was so sleepy. 

Web cams and insomnia go together of so well. 

View attachment snapshot (1).jpg


View attachment snapshotza.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> I took these in the wee hours of the morning. I'll be honest I don't actually remember taking them I was so sleepy.
> 
> Web cams and insomnia go together of so well.



perty and cute... perty cute! I can't give you gnome rep grrr


----------



## BBWbonnie

The beast 

View attachment Image71.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

Mishty said:


> I took these in the wee hours of the morning. I'll be honest I don't actually remember taking them I was so sleepy.
> 
> Web cams and insomnia go together of so well.



You weren't taking Ambien were you? ;-)


----------



## Mishty

BigCutieBonnie said:


> The beast



Oh! You're like a little hedgehog I wanna put in my pocket! :batting:
Sooo effin' cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mishty said:


> Oh! You're like a little hedgehog I wanna put in my pocket! :batting:
> Sooo effin' cute!


Is that a Simon's Cat game?!?!


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## Mishty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is that a Simon's Cat game?!?!



Yesssss!
There are two,one is a Simon meow piano and the other is an actual game of sticking things to the babbling hedgehog! Addictive! :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BigCutieBonnie said:


> The beast



That's the hair I wish I had in the 80's! Jealous! :bow:


----------



## BBWbonnie

Mishty said:


> Oh! You're like a little hedgehog I wanna put in my pocket! :batting:
> Sooo effin' cute!



Haha scary thing is I love that you said I look like a hedgehog best compliment ever


----------



## NewfieGal

This is a pic taken when we had a womens dart tourney a couple weeks ago, the other girl with me is my sister, we don't look much alike but she's my best friend  and this is my silly smile I am pretty sure you can see all my teeth LOL  

View attachment na.jpg


----------



## Tad

NewfieGal, I'd say you two look a lot alike--the eyes, nose, mouth, all very similar. You've got the much more striking coloring though--is your sister ever jealous of that?


----------



## NewfieGal

No she has no cause for any jealousy lol she is quite beautiful all on her own


----------



## Shan34

NewfieGal said:


> No she has no cause for any jealousy lol she is quite beautiful all on her own



And so are you NewfieGal. Your smile is contagious. I love it 

I cut my hair, it needed it. So it's about shoulder length and to me feels very short. I'm having fun with it, but I do miss my long hair. So I will grow it back lol... 

View attachment 2012-04-22 14.22.19.jpg


----------



## BigCutie BoBerry

Here's the most recent picture of me. It was taken a couple of days ago.  

View attachment photo 5 (6).JPG


----------



## Paul

Lovely. <3...



BigCutie BoBerry said:


> Here's the most recent picture of me. It was taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigCutie BoBerry said:


> Here's the most recent picture of me. It was taken a couple of days ago.



You don't look anything like your avatar.

Haha.


----------



## BigCutie BoBerry

Paul said:


> Lovely. <3...


 Thank you Paul


Surlysomething said:


> You don't look anything like your avatar.
> 
> Haha.



Oh thank goodness, becasue I've been told that I'm a big butt-face more than once in my life.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigCutie BoBerry said:


> Oh thank goodness, becasue I've been told that I'm a big butt-face more than once in my life.


 

Hahaha. I couldn't resist. I was like...wait a minute.

And you're very pretty. Your butt is not mine to judge though. Ha.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Feeling grumpy today.


----------



## balletguy

Jeeshcristina said:


> Feeling grumpy today.



no pic


----------



## NewfieGal

Can't send rep with smart phone so thanks to those who sent me nice rep on my pics thanks  also love the new do Shan


----------



## balletguy

NewfieGal said:


> Can't send rep with smart phone so thanks to those who sent me nice rep on my pics thanks  also love the new do Shan



i was looking for recent pics...i did not see any?


----------



## NewfieGal

Ah go up about a dozen posts lol maybe you just didn't recognize me


----------



## balletguy

NewfieGal said:


> Ah go up about a dozen posts lol maybe you just didn't recognize me



sorry...ur so cute


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

BigCutieBonnie said:


> The beast



Fresh-out-of-bed-natural. Like it. *Note: Opinion may be biased based on my own tendency to get really bad bed-head.



MissAshley said:


>



Cute


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigCutie BoBerry said:


> Here's the most recent picture of me. It was taken a couple of days ago.



Such lovely brown eyes! (And cute necklace!)

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Feeling grumpy today.



Dang! You always look so cute, I was looking forward to seeing what Grumpy Cristina looked like.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

balletguy said:


> sorry...ur so cute





Never2fat4me said:


> Dang! You always look so cute, I was looking forward to seeing what Grumpy Cristina looked like.



Have no idea what happened, let me try this again! Still feeling a bit grumpy after my slumber, it's so muggy here that I've set the air conditioner to 60 and don't plan on moving all day.


----------



## balletguy

Jeeshcristina said:


> Have no idea what happened, let me try this again! Still feeling a bit grumpy after my slumber, it's so muggy here that I've set the air conditioner to 60 and don't plan on moving all day.



Another amazing picture...ur such a cutie


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Have no idea what happened, let me try this again! Still feeling a bit grumpy after my slumber, it's so muggy here that I've set the air conditioner to 60 and don't plan on moving all day.



Talk about bedroom eyes! 

Really, you are incredibly beautiful. Even tired, you just radiate. It is very evident how much care you take to look good, though it is equally obvious that even if you did not, those peepers of yours could never look anything less than gorgeous. You are truly a unique and special woman, Cristina! :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

...just got back from dinner with my sister.


----------



## Aust99

Jeeshcristina said:


> Have no idea what happened, let me try this again! Still feeling a bit grumpy after my slumber, it's so muggy here that I've set the air conditioner to 60 and don't plan on moving all day.





fat9276 said:


> ...just got back from dinner with my sister.




:kiss2:Just beautiful Ladies!!!:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

Taken yesterday... After a friends birthday lunch. 
View attachment 102328


----------



## willowmoon

Jeeshcristina said:


> Have no idea what happened, let me try this again! Still feeling a bit grumpy after my slumber, it's so muggy here that I've set the air conditioner to 60 and don't plan on moving all day.





fat9276 said:


> ...just got back from dinner with my sister.





Aust99 said:


> Taken yesterday... After a friends birthday lunch.



Absolutely beautiful pictures, ladies! :wubu:


----------



## Never2fat4me

fat9276 said:


> ...just got back from dinner with my sister.





Aust99 said:


> Taken yesterday... After a friends birthday lunch.



Seems like going out really brings out the best in the both of you. We are blessed to have two such pretty ladies gracing this thread today!

Chris


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> :kiss2:Just beautiful Ladies!!!:kiss2:





willowmoon said:


> Absolutely beautiful pictures, ladies! :wubu:





Never2fat4me said:


> Seems like going out really brings out the best in the both of you. We are blessed to have two such pretty ladies gracing this thread today!
> 
> Chris




Thank you! 

Nat, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> Taken yesterday... After a friends birthday lunch.
> View attachment 102328



Beautiful smile


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> ...just got back from dinner with my sister.



You always look perfect :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

View attachment Professional_Portrait_by_Jaime.jpg

Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102330
> 
> Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.



Wow Ginny! That picture does an amazing job of capturing your gentle, serene smile. And your hair looks really good here too! You look truly peaceful and happy. Excellent photographer, and even better model. Thanks for sharing!

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## hiddenexposure

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102330
> 
> Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.




Everytime I look at this I just love it! Thanks for being such a superb model!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks for being such a terrific photographer (and friend)! :wubu:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102330
> 
> Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.



This is a stunning picture!!!!!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Never2fat4me said:


> Talk about bedroom eyes!
> 
> Really, you are incredibly beautiful. Even tired, you just radiate. It is very evident how much care you take to look good, though it is equally obvious that even if you did not, those peepers of yours could never look anything less than gorgeous. You are truly a unique and special woman, Cristina! :bow:





Aust99 said:


> :kiss2:Just beautiful Ladies!!!:kiss2:





willowmoon said:


> Absolutely beautiful pictures, ladies! :wubu:





balletguy said:


> Another amazing picture...ur such a cutie




Thank you guys so much!!!! I'm finally getting back in my groove, and seriously appreciate all of the lovely and kind words. I'm in a much less grumpy mood today thanks to all of you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jeeshcristina said:


> This is a stunning picture!!!!!



Thanks, girlie.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102330
> 
> Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.



Wow your hair is really getting long!
You are so pretty Ginny! :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.



I "liked" this on your Facebook only because there isn't a "love" option. You're beautiful! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Wow your hair is really getting long!
> You are so pretty Ginny! :happy:





lovelylady78 said:


> I "liked" this on your Facebook only because there isn't a "love" option. You're beautiful! :happy:



Thanks, y'all! You're both so sweet!  :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Happy Mothers day! My boys bought me a new tablet.. I am happy. This is me relaxing after the frantic kiddos went to bed. I love being a mom but I really love when they're in bed


----------



## sco17

HottiMegan said:


> Happy Mothers day! My boys bought me a new tablet.. I am happy. This is me relaxing after the frantic kiddos went to bed. I love being a mom but I really love when they're in bed




Cute smirk Megan.


----------



## penguin

It's been a hellish monday, so I'm a bit drunk


----------



## sco17

Aust99 said:


> Taken yesterday... After a friends birthday lunch.
> View attachment 102328



Literally one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen in my 23 years. And you're Australian? :smitten:


----------



## Logan494

I was heading out to the Zoo 

View attachment DSC00046.JPG


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102330
> 
> Picture by fellow Dims member and one of my best buddies, hiddenexposure, who is a professional photog (and a talented one!) If you like it, this is her website.



*speechless*


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## NewfieGal

Taken Saturday at the dart party had to crop my cousin and her beer bottle out she was a little too "happy"  

View attachment nd.jpg


----------



## cubanstallion

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks, y'all! You're both so sweet!  :happy:



Sometimes there can be surprises in an inbox


----------



## Never2fat4me

NewfieGal said:


> Taken Saturday at the dart party had to crop my cousin and her beer bottle out she was a little too "happy"



Well, you definitely are not too "happy" - but you sure look bright and happy! What a great smile.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## NewfieGal

Aw thanks Chris :blush:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Logan494 said:


> I was heading out to the Zoo



Hey it's Rivers Cuomo!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MissAshley said:


>



Wow Ashley, great pictures! would have repped if i could.:bow:


----------



## bbwlover12




----------



## Jah

I had my hair dyed and straightened today so I decided it was time for a photo.


----------



## NewfieGal

My sister took my pic while waiting for our friends to show up 

View attachment me.JPG


----------



## The Fat Man

Recent-ish? Take away the mustache, chop the hair a little shorter, replace the spectacles... that's me now.


----------



## curvalicious

Here's two recent pics of me.
Enjoy!


----------



## curvalicious

bbwlover12 said:


>



you look good as always


----------



## CastingPearls

The end of an awesome week and the beginning of a great summer. *happy dance*


----------



## NewfieGal

Can't rep with this dumb "smart" phone lol... but great pics everyone all very beautiful or handsome  keep em coming


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> The end of an awesome week and the beginning of a great summer. *happy dance*



GORGEOUS!! I love that light teal on you! 

*By the way... please let me know when you get a book published... your last blog made me cry and is so well written. Your description is superb :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> GORGEOUS!! I love that light teal on you!
> 
> *By the way... please let me know when you get a book published... your last blog made me cry and is so well written. Your description is superb :kiss2:


Thank you, thank you so much! I have two books in the works and am temporarily stuck but will make it!!!!! and I'll make sure you get autographed copies!


----------



## CastingPearls

I forgot one. My first Starbucks visit. LOL


----------



## Jeeshcristina

CastingPearls said:


> The end of an awesome week and the beginning of a great summer. *happy dance*





CastingPearls said:


> I forgot one. My first Starbucks visit. LOL



You always look so positively radiant! So good to see you so happy!!


----------



## gunther

Here's a pic of me at Colley Cantina in Nawfuk, VA with an X-Mas gift from a friend. Judging on cursory glances in the book, I learned that Vince Neil's taste in women greatly differs from mine. 

View attachment 390982_2983752402500_1522687956_3086515_321969302_n.jpg


----------



## Mishty

First is at a wedding today,enjoying my first chilly cup of Lite(it was hot,that's my 'fuck it's really humid and shit in Alabama' face).

Second is a drunken shot of myself eating cold watermelon with my bare hands in the garage. I stole the 'heart',which unless you're pregnant is not allowed in my family,it's considered selfish. Well what they don't know till morning can't hurt me. 

View attachment 460575_4094824454176_1389758866_33768952_1843713829_o.jpg


View attachment photoasd.JPG


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I've been working out 

View attachment 515a17dc41a5f361fa.jpg


----------



## Isa

In my favorite chair enjoying a family party last night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> First is at a wedding today,enjoying my first chilly cup of Lite(it was hot,that's my 'fuck it's really humid and shit in Alabama' face).
> 
> Second is a drunken shot of myself eating cold watermelon with my bare hands in the garage. I stole the 'heart',which unless you're pregnant is not allowed in my family,it's considered selfish. Well what they don't know till morning can't hurt me.


The heart is ALWAYS the best part and your nails are GORGEOUS, Miss Thang. What color/brand are we wearing on them???


----------



## CastingPearls

MissAshley said:


>


Your earrings in the first pic are making me jealous and your top and the pose in the second pic are cool.


----------



## KHayes666

Taken from my sister's graduation after I only got 2 hours sleep to prepare. 

View attachment grad.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock

curvalicious said:


> Here's two recent pics of me.
> Enjoy!



wow and wow, you look great!


----------



## Victoria08

Me at work:happy:

(Apparently, I only take head-shots? Lol.) <--- I'll work on this.


----------



## ladle

and now for something completely new 

View attachment 577627_10151006814593761_752813760_13202530_257423834_n.jpeg


----------



## mccormick

MissAshley said:


>



Wow, absolutely stunning.


I havnt been on in a long time it seems, so here updated pictures of me.
I shaved, well.. sorta kinda shaved my head today.


----------



## Mathias

From my Graduation on Sunday. :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

Awesome pic matty conGRADulations


----------



## Aust99

KHayes666 said:


> Taken from my sister's graduation after I only got 2 hours sleep to prepare.


 Congratulations to your sister and you look fine.. lol a lil sleepy though.



Victoria08 said:


> Me at work:happy:
> 
> (Apparently, I only take head-shots? Lol.) <--- I'll work on this.


 Nothing wrong with headshots. You look lovely!



ladle said:


> and now for something completely new


 Good to see you!



mccormick said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> I havnt been on in a long time it seems, so here updated pictures of me.
> I shaved, well.. sorta kinda shaved my head today.


Your a hottie and you know it! lol


Mathias said:


> From my Graduation on Sunday. :happy:


Congratulations Matt!!! What a great achievement.... On to the next adventure.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 102492

Saturday night......


----------



## Tad

Wow, I bet you brightened up the night of whoever saw you! Just about glowing


----------



## seavixen

another gloriously crummy cell pic.  

View attachment may-deck.jpg


----------



## bigpapi4u

http://db.tt/G4uky3Jrmy new profile pic taken today


----------



## Jack Secret

Mathias said:


> From my Graduation on Sunday. :happy:



congratulations!


----------



## bmann0413

Had a luau at work today, so I thought I'd dress a little festive for the occasion. I ha fun. Won that coconut cup. Played some Just Dance and ROCKED ULTIMATE at it.


----------



## KHayes666

This is what Dimensions thinks I look like or act.....a serial killer. ^^^







This is what 95% of BBW's want me to be like....a geek ^^^






However this is the real me. No gimmicks needed ^^^


Photography courtesy of LovesBHMS


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Decided to be a bit more girly yesterday. 
Also bleached by hair in hopes of getting rid of what pink was left (as you can see, I will never be rid of it. )

(Yay shitty webcam picture. : p)


----------



## Surlysomething

KHayes666 said:


> This is what Dimensions thinks I look like or act.....a serial killer. ^^^
> 
> 
> However this is the real me. No gimmicks needed ^^^
> 
> 
> Photography courtesy of LovesBHMS



I find all three equally disturbing. Haha.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 102492
> 
> Saturday night......



Looking great Aust! Apparently I can't rep you 
Hope all is well in Oz land!


----------



## balletguy

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 102492
> 
> Saturday night......



you are adorable


----------



## Aust99

Tad said:


> Wow, I bet you brightened up the night of whoever saw you! Just about glowing





rg770Ibanez said:


> Looking great Aust! Apparently I can't rep you
> Hope all is well in Oz land!





balletguy said:


> you are adorable




Thank you gentlemen!!!


----------



## Aust99

seavixen said:


> another gloriously crummy cell pic.


Your gorgeous!! Love your pretty hair.


bmann0413 said:


> Had a luau at work today, so I thought I'd dress a little festive for the occasion. I ha fun. Won that coconut cup. Played some Just Dance and ROCKED ULTIMATE at it.



I love the effort you went to. You look great!



Your Plump Princess said:


> Decided to be a bit more girly yesterday.
> Also bleached by hair in hopes of getting rid of what pink was left (as you can see, I will never be rid of it. )
> 
> (Yay shitty webcam picture. : p)


The pink looks girly!  you look great Hun!


KHayes666 said:


> This is what Dimensions thinks I look like or act.....a serial killer. ^^
> Snipped images
> 
> 
> Photography courtesy of LovesBHMS



I have no words... Lol


----------



## tonynyc

Mathias said:


> From my Graduation on Sunday. :happy:





*M*athias... congrats on your Graduation- welcome to the world of employed? or Grad School? what is next in your journey





Aust99 said:


> View attachment 102492
> 
> Saturday night......



*A*ust99: stunning any day of the week 



seavixen said:


> another gloriously crummy cell pic.



*S*eavixen: you look gloriously stunning - :wubu: :wubu:



bmann0413 said:


> Had a luau at work today, so I thought I'd dress a little festive for the occasion. I ha fun. Won that coconut cup. Played some Just Dance and ROCKED ULTIMATE at it.



*L*loyd: looks like you had a blast at work - nice outfit!!!




Your Plump Princess said:


> Decided to be a bit more girly yesterday.
> Also bleached by hair in hopes of getting rid of what pink was left (as you can see, I will never be rid of it. )
> 
> (Yay shitty webcam picture. : p)



*P*lumpPrincess: likle the hair color looks good on you....cute look :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> This is what 95% of BBW's want me to be like....a geek ^^^



*K*evin... great pics-but, sorry to burst your bubble ...

*Geeks Rule !!!!*







*
I've also bought out the heavy ammo - the humble "SLIDE RULE" circa mid 1970s......
*


----------



## nugget34

KHayes666 said:


> This is what Dimensions thinks I look like or act.....a serial killer. ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what 95% of BBW's want me to be like....a geek ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However this is the real me. No gimmicks needed ^^
> 
> 
> SPECIAL K


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mathias said:


> From my Graduation on Sunday. :happy:



Congrats! 





Aust99 said:


> View attachment 102492
> 
> Saturday night......



You are soo pretty!





KHayes666 said:


> However this is the real me. No gimmicks needed



Either way you are super cute!


----------



## KHayes666

TwilightStarr said:


> Either way you are super cute!



Likewise


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> *K*evin... great pics-but, sorry to burst your bubble ...
> 
> *Geeks Rule !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I've also bought out the heavy ammo - the humble "SLIDE RULE" circa mid 1970s......
> *



Great find, Tony. I can't even imagine how much they'd be worth if the unthinkable solar event took out world wide electrical power, long term!


----------



## Isa

tonynyc said:


> *
> I've also bought out the heavy ammo - the humble "SLIDE RULE" circa mid 1970s......
> *



Slide rule for the win!


----------



## bmann0413

So, I bought a new camera on Friday. LOVING it so far. Clear pictures, x26 zoom, HD videos... Now all I need is to get out more and I'll be using this thing a lot. lol


----------



## Falling Boy

Obviously I am a instagram whore. 

View attachment thm_php6JUY3t.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

View attachment IMG_5876_tu.jpg


This picture also by friend/professional photog hiddenexposure.


----------



## AuntHen

new purple shirt... same dorky girl


----------



## Never2fat4me

fat9276 said:


> new purple shirt... same dorky girl



Cute shirt - though you make anything look good!


----------



## Paul

Pretty.....


BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102571
> 
> 
> This picture also by friend/professional photog hiddenexposure.


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102571
> 
> 
> This picture also by friend/professional photog hiddenexposure.



*BBMe: Gorgeous pic and of course the Glasses just add an extra touch of sexiness .... *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



fat9276 said:


> new purple shirt... same *SEXY* girl



* Fat9276: WOW- had to alter the quote ... stunning* :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

fat9276 said:


> new purple shirt... same dorky girl



*massages jaw where it hit the floor*


----------



## Falling Boy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102571
> 
> 
> This picture also by friend/professional photog hiddenexposure.



Wonderful picture


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> new purple shirt... same dorky girl



Dorky isn't the adjective that would have been top of my mind.... and that third pic? Save it, back it up, get it printed.....fantastic, fantastic, shot, please find a way to keep that one around, to be able to look back on in the future.

ETA: and.....a rare face shot from me, up for at least a little while. Cropped out of a pic taken in the conference room at work. Sorry for the glare off my bald head! (and the lighting even kind of shows the klingon like ridge I have running up the middle of my skull.)


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Tad said:


> Dorky isn't the adjective that would have been top of my mind.... and that third pic? Save it, back it up, get it printed.....fantastic, fantastic, shot, please find a way to keep that one around, to be able to look back on in the future.
> 
> ETA: and.....a rare face shot from me, up for at least a little while. Cropped out of a pic taken in the conference room at work. Sorry for the glare off my bald head! (and the lighting even kind of shows the klingon like ridge I have running up the middle of my skull.)



Aren't you the handsome one!!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie

From this past Saturday - on the way to the movies. Was soooo nice out.  

View attachment elt.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

I was pretty bored last night, so I started playing around with my new camera.


----------



## Tad

bmann0413 said:


> I was pretty bored last night, so I started playing around with my new camera.



Fun pics! Although I'm just not buying the 'badass' pose in the last one


----------



## Shan34

Tad said:


> Dorky isn't the adjective that would have been top of my mind.... and that third pic? Save it, back it up, get it printed.....fantastic, fantastic, shot, please find a way to keep that one around, to be able to look back on in the future.
> 
> ETA: and.....a rare face shot from me, up for at least a little while. Cropped out of a pic taken in the conference room at work. Sorry for the glare off my bald head! (and the lighting even kind of shows the klingon like ridge I have running up the middle of my skull.)



Love it!! Great pic


----------



## bmann0413

Woop. Double posted.


----------



## bmann0413

Tad said:


> Fun pics! Although I'm just not buying the 'badass' pose in the last one



But I wasn't trying to be badass. That comes naturally. 









How I wish that were true...


----------



## Jeeshcristina

My job is so tough.


----------



## Tad

Jeeshcristina said:


> My job is so tough.



lol--great pic!


----------



## Paul

Good looking  <3


Jeeshcristina said:


> My job is so tough.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> My job is so tough.



If your job is looking good, then you excel at it! (Once again, you look so well put together - beautiful sweater, belt and dress perfectly compliment each other.)

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Zephirym

this is me. not much of a picture though :/


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Tad said:


> lol--great pic!





Paul said:


> Good looking  <3





Never2fat4me said:


> If your job is looking good, then you excel at it! (Once again, you look so well put together - beautiful sweater, belt and dress perfectly compliment each other.)
> 
> - Chris :smitten:




 You guys rock. Thanks so much. You'll also be glad to know shortly after this picture was taken I had to spend a whopping 5 hours on the phone with an insurance company. That's what I get for making fun of work. :/


----------



## CastingPearls

My friend Vicki and I. A bunch of us went out for sushi. Yum.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Celebrating the end of the semester.


----------



## CastingPearls

I have no dignity. At all.


----------



## Isa

CastingPearls said:


> I have no dignity. At all.



Love it!.............


----------



## Never2fat4me

CastingPearls said:


> I have no dignity. At all.



Too funny! Your reckless joie-de-vivre inspires us all.

- Chris :bow:


----------



## dustin946




----------



## stoneyman

CastingPearls said:


> My friend Vicki and I. A bunch of us went out for sushi. Yum.



Adorable!!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

CastingPearls said:


> I have no dignity. At all.



Oh, I don't know. There's enormous dignity in a sock monkey hat.


----------



## iglooboy55

is serious 

View attachment 383157_2803907340670_1721877845_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Good lookin' peeps!


----------



## danielson123

Gram and I showing everybody our unbridled enthusiasm for the day ahead! 

View attachment Snapshot_20120607_1.JPG


----------



## The Fat Man

danielson123 said:


> Gram and I showing everybody our unbridled enthusiasm for the day ahead!



Great shirt! 



[Grandma knocking on the bathroom door.]

"Son... are you almost done in there?"

[Through the door.]

"I'VE GOT TIL' FIVE, GRANDMA!"


----------



## Mishty

In the backyard with pool hair workin' on my tan.
This Irish lass WILL be tan this summer by god! 

View attachment photo876gh.JPG


View attachment photohuih.JPG


----------



## Blackjack

'sup.


----------



## KHayes666

Just found this nugget. Me and my grandmother when I was 3 years old. 

View attachment child.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888

Red hair. Taken tonight.  

View attachment car2.jpg


----------



## russianrobot

danielson123 said:


> Gram and I showing everybody our unbridled enthusiasm for the day ahead!



I sincerely love this picture!!! serious this is way cool.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Blackjack said:


> 'sup.



That is a cool looking place. Where is it?

- Chris


----------



## The Fat Man

Mishty said:


> In the backyard with pool hair workin' on my tan.
> This Irish lass WILL be tan this summer by god!



Yowzah.


----------



## LJ Rock

Wait... is that.... a sock-monkey hat??  I love it!!! 



CastingPearls said:


> I have no dignity. At all.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

This was on my 19th birthday before I went to a Giants game. :3 

Almost a month ago. I had more recent pictures, but of course they are "too big" for me to upload. 

Also, it's been awhile since I've been on Dims. But I'm back!  

View attachment actualsize.jpg


----------



## Tad

WB Kayla! (and cute pic  )


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fluffy51888 said:


> Red hair. Taken tonight.



Red hair! Rawr!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Red hair! Rawr!



Haha. That's how it makes me feel too. Makes me feel fiesty. :happy:


----------



## mccormick




----------



## instantkarma

My hubby and I at the beach a few days after our wedding last week. :wubu: A few days later I found the perfect new bathing suit instead of this too tiny one. It figures.


----------



## CastingPearls

instantkarma said:


> My hubby and I at the beach a few days after our wedding last week. :wubu: A few days later I found the perfect new bathing suit instead of this too tiny one. It figures.


Congratulations on your wedding! You make a great looking couple!


----------



## Prince Dyscord

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 102571
> 
> 
> This picture also by friend/professional photog hiddenexposure.



Now that is a smile.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Prince Dyscord said:


> Now that is a smile.


Thanks!


----------



## AuntHen

..........................................


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> My friend Vicki and I. A bunch of us went out for sushi. Yum.





CastingPearls said:


> I have no dignity. At all.



beautiful as always Lainey!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).


----------



## CastingPearls

You look lovely Gin-gin and I like the way the sunlight bounces off your dress in the second pic. I would have LOVED to be on that ship! Lucky!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks Lainey.  It was amazing!


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).



Looks like you had a fun time there! Where was the Bounty when you visited her? is she one of the tall ships coming to Baltimore for the Sailabration next weekend?

(And I have to admit to those authentic 18th century fans at the back giving me a smile. )

- Chris


----------



## Deacone

Got my sunnies out


----------



## danbsc29630

Fluffy51888 said:


> Red hair. Taken tonight.



There. are. no. words.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

In my absence I seem to have forgotten how beautiful everyone is.


----------



## Victoria08

Mexico!!
We have a bathing suit pic (as promised), not just a head shot (!!), and 2 mini sombrero pics.


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> Mexico!!
> We have a bathing suit pic (as promised), not just a head shot (!!), and 2 mini sombrero pics.



Great pics! Looks like you were having a grand time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victoria08 said:


> Mexico!!
> We have a bathing suit pic (as promised), not just a head shot (!!), and 2 mini sombrero pics.




I like that bathing suit- very good pics


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).
> 
> *picsnip*



Wow. Freaking amazing. Both the location and the woman.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

My wife (jah) and me 

View attachment us2.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Deacone said:


> Got my sunnies out



You are gorgeous.


----------



## Mr_Longhair

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).



how cool isnt that..and VERY Nice pics.
a real treasure on a pirate ship 

looked like real fun...


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Before going out on the most wonderful date ever :blush::wubu::smitten: 

View attachment 522701_10100636558957916_1870402074_n4.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine

So, my cousins, friends and I went to an event called Goth Prom at a night club in Ann Arbor, Michigan. There is this really cool graffiti alley across from it so everytime we go, we take pictures in it. These were some of the results after a fun night. 

There's also a new profile picture on my page too from the night that was too big to upload on here. 

View attachment girlylove.jpg


View attachment smiles.jpg


----------



## minerva

> There's also a new profile picture on my page too from the night that was too big to upload on here.



You are so cute. Love the outfit and I covet your hair!


----------



## Jack Secret

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).



You and Carla could seriously be sisters. I really like the color that you're wearing too


----------



## kaylaisamachine

minerva said:


> You are so cute. Love the outfit and I covet your hair!



Thank you Michele.  You are so sweet. <3


----------



## musicman

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).



Wow, that's an incredible Bounty! Oh, and the ship's nice, too...  Those are beautiful photos, BBM!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jack Secret said:


> You and Carla could seriously be sisters. I really like the color that you're wearing too





musicman said:


> Wow, that's an incredible Bounty! Oh, and the ship's nice, too...  Those are beautiful photos, BBM!



Thanks, both of you.


----------



## Kamily

Here is a few new pics. 


The first ones are of me in Daytona Beach, Florida a few weeks ago.


----------



## bigbob10000

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).


It looks like you had a lot of fun. And looking beautiful as always.

BigBob10000


----------



## nikola090

sleeping at the sun.... 

View attachment sleeping at the sun.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Hello dims. Still alive and well  

View attachment SC20120617-204844-1.jpg


----------



## penguin

I dyed muh hairs today.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> I dyed muh hairs today.



Heh, I saw your post in the underwear thread and though "look at that hair!" but I didn't want you to think I was dismissing your raw sexuality so I didn't post, but now I see this where it's specifically about your hair, so allow me to comment adequtely. 

LOOK AT THAT HAIR!!


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, I saw your post in the underwear thread and though "look at that hair!" but I didn't want you to think I was dismissing your raw sexuality so I didn't post, but now I see this where it's specifically about your hair, so allow me to comment adequtely.
> 
> LOOK AT THAT HAIR!!



LOL you crack me up  You can admire my hair anyway, bb


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross post, in there blending into the wall.


----------



## Jack Secret

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross post, in there blending into the wall.



that is seriously making me hungry:eat2:


----------



## KHayes666

A wonderful end to my birthday.


----------



## MissAshley

mccormick said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> I havnt been on in a long time it seems, so here updated pictures of me.
> I shaved, well.. sorta kinda shaved my head today.



Thank you sir! You are yourself!


----------



## CastingPearls

I don't often wear black but when I do.....


----------



## Kamily

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> I don't often wear black but when I do.....



...eyes widen, and mouths fall open in admiration.

Looking good, CP.


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> I don't often wear black but when I do.....



And I'm like baby, baby, baby... no, that didn't work.... let's see: I'll just drop the pop culture reference and tell you that you look amazing


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> And I'm like baby, baby, baby... no, that didn't work.... let's see: I'll just drop the pop culture reference and tell you that you look amazing





This made me giggle. lol


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

BigBeautifulMe said:


> On the HMS Bounty today (the ship on which they filmed the second and third Pirates of the Caribbean movies, and Mutiny on the Bounty).



you look soooo amazingly adorable! wonderfull! :smitten:

:wubu: stunning that dress


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 102961

Bangs!


My hand looks huge so close to the camera.... eek!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 102961
> 
> Bangs!
> 
> 
> My hand looks huge so close to the camera.... eek!



Your hair!! It's dark! 
(pretty as always!)


----------



## samuraiscott

Kamily said:


> Here is a few new pics.
> 
> 
> The first ones are of me in Daytona Beach, Florida a few weeks ago.




Very Pretty! :blush:


----------



## ClashCityRocker

nice and "relaxed" on the mean streets of vegas.


----------



## Surlysomething

ClashCityRocker said:


> nice and "relaxed" on the mean streets of vegas.


 
You make me think dirty, filthy thoughts. Haha.


----------



## samuraiscott

Just got a new haircut. 

View attachment newpic.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Figured I'd take one without a guitar for a change!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

samuraiscott said:


> Just got a new haircut.





LeoGibson said:


> Figured I'd take one without a guitar for a change!



Look at these two sexy beasts! Ladies, hit, them, UP!!

They are both Hozay approved.


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Look at these two sexy beasts! Ladies, hit, them, UP!!
> 
> They are both Hozay approved.



Gosh darn it will you stop making such rep worthy posts I can not give you all my rep!!!! If I could I would have stumbled accross like 3 posts already today of yours that are rep worthy


Me from the workshop last weekend (I know I know soo slack for taking so long to post)

Me with Mr Extreme Stickler Himselt Alain






Me with Mario







and drumroll please 

Me with Tim Holtz!!!!!


----------



## Kamily

samuraiscott said:


> Very Pretty! :blush:



Well thank you Scott!!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Figured I'd take one without a guitar for a change!




Mr. Handsome! :blush:


----------



## Dansinfool

From the NJ bash in April 

View attachment photo-058.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Drunk cross posting!!
Fucking shit up in Seattle!!


----------



## samuraiscott

I am Hozay approved!? 

Ladies and GentlePeoples, I have arrived.

Thank you, Kind sir! :bow:


----------



## Victoria08

Got this new shirt today...had an "Oh, I feel pretty" moment and thought i'd share (even though my hair is a mess :doh


----------



## one2one

spiritangel said:


> Me from the workshop last weekend



You look gorgeous!


----------



## mel

me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol


----------



## CastingPearls

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol


Awww Mel, so beautiful. And congratulations!


----------



## imfree

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



You look lovely. Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## Kamily

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



Beautiful!!! Congrats on the wedding!!


----------



## spiritangel

one2one said:


> You look gorgeous!




thank you  



mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



looking stunning congratulations Mel


and omg how hot are the members of this forum seriously  lots of amazing pics


----------



## daddyoh70

Victoria08 said:


> Got this new shirt today...had an "Oh, I feel pretty" moment and thought i'd share (even though my hair is a mess :doh



You look great! Lovely pic, and your hair looks fine


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



What a beautiful bride you make! Your husband is a lucky man indeed.

- Chris


----------



## Dansinfool

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



Congrats MeL you look beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



You got married? Awesome! Congratulations to you and your new hubby! Did you save any wedding cake for us Dimmers? lol

Also, you looked absolutely lovely.


----------



## thatgirl08

Victoria08 said:


> Got this new shirt today...had an "Oh, I feel pretty" moment and thought i'd share (even though my hair is a mess :doh



omg whereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I want this!


----------



## Kamily

samuraiscott said:


> I am Hozay approved!?
> 
> Ladies and GentlePeoples, I have arrived.
> 
> Thank you, Kind sir! :bow:





You are a celeb now Double S. Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

One more of me and then I'm done posting pictures for a bit. Don't want to over do it. 

BAM! Meat on a stick!


----------



## samuraiscott

Kamily said:


> You are a celeb now Double S. Can I have your autograph?



You can have whatever you like.


----------



## Tad

mel said:


> me..ya know...getting married a few weeks ago ... lol



Congrats! (and I bet his eyes were about bugging out upon seeing you in that dress!)


----------



## succubus_dxb

I haven't been around here in a while, so I figure I'd return triumphantly with some sleepy, make-up free, cleavage.





oh no.. i'm sideways 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Tad

welcome back! (and wait, you are Australia, aren't you supposed to be upside down? ;-) )


----------



## Tad

errr, that was supposed to say "Australian" not "Australia"! Awesome though you may be, I'm not sure you could hold all that is great about Australia....


----------



## seavixen

My dad and myself - wearing hats. Yeah, I know that none of my clothes match. 

View attachment dadmehatssmall.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> I haven't been around here in a while, so I figure I'd return triumphantly with some sleepy, make-up free, cleavage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no.. i'm sideways



Babe!!! You have the best boobs/ eyebrows... I'm crazy jealous over here.


----------



## bmann0413

Just some recent pics of me from last week.

First two are from when I went back to New Orleans to go see Aziz Ansari with my sisters. That was my outfit for the night. The third one was from when the family went to a sports grill and I was playing pool with my dad (GOD, I SUCK AT POOL). And the last one was just a random picture I took.


----------



## Kamily

Here is one I took with my cell camera. 

View attachment 32076.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Testing out the new remote I got for my camera.







Guess it works.


----------



## samuraiscott

Very nice pics, y'all.


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Is that an awesome dreamsicle cupcake? Why yes it is! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I went very blonde today. And added a chunk of purple in the back of my head.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HottiMegan said:


> I went very blonde today. And added a chunk of purple in the back of my head.



I scrolled past fast and I was thinking "Hey, who is this new blondie?" Turns out it was you! lol It looks great and I love the purple too! :bow:


----------



## Shosh

Here I am on my new scooter. I had my first one for three years, and I just upgraded to this beauty.
View attachment Scoot 1.jpg


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> Here I am on my new scooter. I had my first one for three years, and I just upgraded to this beauty.
> View attachment 103147



Nice!!!, what a magnificent vehicle for such a Magnificent Lady! Plug yer IPOD into its sound system and rock this  old classic as you ride free!


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Nice!!!, what a magnificent vehicle for such a Magnificent Lady! Plug yer IPOD into its sound system and rock this  old classic as you ride free!



Thanks Edgar


----------



## balletguy

at my buddies house 

View attachment pppp.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> Is that an awesome dreamsicle cupcake? Why yes it is! :eat2:



CUPCAKES!!!!!


----------



## Kamily

At the lake yesterday. I had a little too much to drink...:doh: 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Dansinfool

HottiMegan said:


> I went very blonde today. And added a chunk of purple in the back of my head.



Very nice pic of you and love the purple


----------



## Dansinfool

Shosh said:


> Here I am on my new scooter. I had my first one for three years, and I just upgraded to this beauty.
> View attachment 103147



Very cool Shosh....It looks like you Pimped your ride


----------



## Shosh

Dansinfool said:


> Very cool Shosh....It looks like you Pimped your ride



Thanks 

I would really like to have a mermaid sculpture on the front basket. Just trying to find an artist who can make one for me.


----------



## Dansinfool

Shosh said:


> Thanks
> 
> I would really like to have a mermaid sculpture on the front basket. Just trying to find an artist who can make one for me.



That would look pretty cool Shosh.I hope you can find someone who can do it. Myabe you can find an artsit on line.Unless you have a friend who can do that. Good luck.


----------



## Paul

What did you boys think of Mothers new hair colour? Very good colour for you Megan.


HottiMegan said:


> I went very blonde today. And added a chunk of purple in the back of my head.


----------



## HottiMegan

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I scrolled past fast and I was thinking "Hey, who is this new blondie?" Turns out it was you! lol It looks great and I love the purple too! :bow:



He He, it is a big difference  Thanks 



Dansinfool said:


> Very nice pic of you and love the purple



Thank you  I added some pink to make the purple a little more vibrant today.. I need to get a good photo of it 



Paul said:


> What did you boys think of Mothers new hair colour? Very good colour for you Megan.



Alex was entertained by the funny color and Max was indifferent  They liked the blonde part though.


----------



## HottiMegan

Shosh said:


> Here I am on my new scooter. I had my first one for three years, and I just upgraded to this beauty.
> View attachment 103147



That looks like an awesome ride


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> That looks like an awesome ride



Thanks Megan.
I wanted to rep your pic but I have to spread it around apparently! I hope somebody can rep your beautiful pic for me. xo


----------



## Jeeshcristina

$10 bottomless mimosas at brunch makes Cristina a very happy girl. 

View attachment Photo on 6-19-12 at 7.02 PM.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Jeeshcristina said:


> $10 bottomless mimosas at brunch makes Cristina a very happy girl.



I can't rep you  Love your classy, elegant look.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

FatAndProud said:


> I can't rep you  Love your classy, elegant look.



Aw, thanks! I find getting all glammed up does wonders for my self confidence. 
Still on the hunt for the perfect red lipstick though.


----------



## Shosh

Jeeshcristina said:


> $10 bottomless mimosas at brunch makes Cristina a very happy girl.



You are very beautiful. Love your elegant style.


----------



## pdesil071189

Taken Last Week


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Babe!!! You have the best boobs/ eyebrows... I'm crazy jealous over here.



Thank you Nat! x


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> $10 bottomless mimosas at brunch makes Cristina a very happy girl.



And extremely pretty too, it would seem! You have the most beautiful eyes, Cristina. They truly sparkle.

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## Victoria08

daddyoh70 said:


> You look great! Lovely pic, and your hair looks fine



Thank you!


thatgirl08 said:


> omg whereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I want this!



It's from Ricki's :happy:


----------



## Judge_Dre

This is me. Dont know what else to say, lol. 

View attachment Andres-pic.jpg


----------



## Micara

A bit blurry but having a rare good hair day.


----------



## CastingPearls

After my semi-victory in court today


----------



## Aust99

pdesil071189 said:


> Taken Last Week


 great pic! 



Judge_Dre said:


> This is me. Dont know what else to say, lol.


handsome! 



Micara said:


> A bit blurry but having a rare good hair day.


love your hair.... Your so pretty!!!:kiss2:


CastingPearls said:


> After my semi-victory in court today



Congrats on your victory. You look lovely as always.


----------



## stoneyman

CastingPearls said:


> After my semi-victory in court today



wow, like a beauty queen!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

<3 <3 <3 

View attachment Sarah5678.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

Awesome pictures you guys. Like, for sure.


----------



## Never2fat4me

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> <3 <3 <3



It's been a while since we've seen you here, Sarah! Thanks for sharing your beautiful smile again. 

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Noir

Im fully aware that I am a nerd. 

View attachment 600519_533654805771_1988217631_n.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Noir said:


> Im fully aware that I am a nerd.



You are awesome. And very cute. 

Why haven't we met up yet? Us being San Fran people and all.


----------



## Kamily

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> <3 <3 <3




Thats my beautiful cousin and BFF!! Luv ya girl!


----------



## AuntHen

Jeeshcristina said:


> $10 bottomless mimosas at brunch makes Cristina a very happy girl.





Micara said:


> A bit blurry but having a rare good hair day.





CastingPearls said:


> After my semi-victory in court today



beautiful ladies


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Mom decided last minute to go out of town with her boyfriend for the 4th of July weekend, so I have nothing to do today. I'm hoping a friend of mine decides to call me up today and take me with them wherever because if I'm home alone another night, I might just go crazy. Hence the picture.  I just like making silly faces in general. 

View attachment 4thofjuly.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Happy birthday to me 
Happy birthday to me... I'm officially 34 now...


----------



## Franklyn

First time posting here since coming back to the states! Me at a local garden / museum on the 4th! 

View attachment image-1856023852.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked

View attachment 23488231_4488.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

largenlovely said:


> I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked



It did - and that vintage hollywood definitely works too! You are truly stunning.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

Never2fat4me said:


> It did - and that vintage hollywood definitely works too! You are truly stunning.
> 
> - Chris :smitten:



Thank ya  that was totally the look I was going for. I love the short hair but I miss my long hair too so I'm kinda unsure if I wanna let it grow out or keep it short


----------



## Judge_Dre

largenlovely said:


> I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked
> 
> View attachment 103320



WOW! You look so gorgeous. Maybe you should plan on a comeback.


----------



## largenlovely

Judge_Dre said:


> WOW! You look so gorgeous. Maybe you should plan on a comeback.



Lol thank ya hon but my website days are over  it was fun while I did it but it's time to move on for me. I'm glad ya liked the pic though


----------



## AcedWonderlic

largenlovely said:


> Lol thank ya hon but my website days are over  it was fun while I did it but it's time to move on for me. I'm glad ya liked the pic though



Absolutely stunning!! Time to head back down to the gulf coast for work


----------



## largenlovely

Lol thank you  and I would think anyone would wanna be on the gulf coast regardless lol


----------



## HottiMegan

We had dinner on the patio tonight and took some pics..


----------



## Bigtigmom

Been away from this site for a while. Checking back in and giving you a glance at me now. Not much has changed, except maybe my tan lines. LOL 

View attachment Karenblue and black striped shirt 3 small.jpg


View attachment photo (5).JPG


----------



## aa_ya

Bigtigmom said:


> Been away from this site for a while. Checking back in and giving you a glance at me now. Not much has changed, except maybe my tan lines. LOL


time away has apparently been good - you look better than you did before


----------



## tinkerbell

Wednesday, before my run.


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> We had dinner on the patio tonight and took some pics..



Lovely pic Megan  ty for the note. I hope u have been doing well. You sure look like it


----------



## balletguy

Bigtigmom said:


> Been away from this site for a while. Checking back in and giving you a glance at me now. Not much has changed, except maybe my tan lines. LOL





largenlovely said:


> I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked
> 
> View attachment 103320



You both are just wow!!!


----------



## largenlovely

balletguy said:


> You both are just wow!!!



Thank ya sweetyy


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked
> 
> View attachment 103320



As gorgeous as ever!


----------



## largenlovely

Weirdo890 said:


> As gorgeous as ever!



Well hey there  thank ya hon


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> Well hey there  thank ya hon



Hey there yourself sweet thang!


----------



## samuraiscott

largenlovely said:


> I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked
> 
> View attachment 103320



Nice picture of you, Melissa.


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> Well hey there  thank ya hon



You're welcome. *kisses your hand* :happy:


----------



## largenlovely

samuraiscott said:


> Nice picture of you, Melissa.



Thank ya..I really like the hairdo. I never thought I would like my hair short


----------



## largenlovely

Weirdo890 said:


> You're welcome. *kisses your hand* :happy:



Just as sweet as ever


----------



## Weirdo890

largenlovely said:


> Just as sweet as ever



I try. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Apparently I like to take goofy pictures of myself while getting ready for a family wedding.

 

View attachment 7531577620_6cb3c061dc_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Apparently I like to take goofy pictures of myself while getting ready for a family wedding.



Great shot. I don't know what it is about girls in glasses, but rawr!! It's a good look. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Great shot. I don't know what it is about girls in glasses, but rawr!! It's a good look. :happy:


 
Thanks, R! 

Glasses frame the prettiest feature on a lot of gals, what can I say?


----------



## Aust99

You look lovely Surly!


----------



## Surlysomething

Aust99 said:


> You look lovely Surly!


 
Awww, thanks lady! It was a fabulous day for my family...we were SO HAPPY!

(baby sis got married)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Surlysomething said:


> Apparently I like to take goofy pictures of myself while getting ready for a family wedding.



Pretty!
Your eyes are a gorgeous color!


----------



## AuntHen

me a few nights ago in my pajamas


----------



## CastingPearls

largenlovely said:


> I think I added a pic...maybe...lol trying to do this from my phone on forum runner. We'll see if it worked
> 
> ]



Marilyn Monroe hair! Love it! 



HottiMegan said:


> We had dinner on the patio tonight and took some pics..



I like you as a blonde best. No, I'm not at all biased. 



Bigtigmom said:


> Been away from this site for a while. Checking back in and giving you a glance at me now. Not much has changed, except maybe my tan lines. LOL



Welcome back! You look great!



tinkerbell said:


> Wednesday, before my run.



Nice shades!



Surlysomething said:


> Apparently I like to take goofy pictures of myself while getting ready for a family wedding.



You always look great. 



fat9276 said:


> me a few nights ago in my pajamas



I want your jammies!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

And this was me and my bestie Kitty on Saturday having a few drinks.


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> And this was me and my bestie Kitty on Saturday having a few drinks.




oooooo lala... so hot hot hot :wubu:


----------



## Jack Secret

fat9276 said:


> me a few nights ago in my pajamas



you kind of look like Brie Brown Only a lot cuter


----------



## samuraiscott

New one today. Kinda cheesin' for y'all. 

View attachment today.jpg


----------



## Mathias

"I'm Gotham's reckoning."


----------



## Paul

Lovely. <3


fat9276 said:


> me a few nights ago in my pajamas


----------



## Micara

Sheldon and me. 

Cross-posting, cause that's how I roll...


----------



## largenlovely

CastingPearls said:


> Marilyn Monroe hair! Love it



Thanks I reckon' I'm gonna keep it. Lol I go back and forth about cutting it when it starts to grow out and then I wind up talking myself into cutting it again lol


----------



## largenlovely

Here's another at da beach 

View attachment .facebook_30064.jpg


----------



## penguin

One of these is my "I'm gonna git ya" face and the other is my sexy face. Can you tell the difference?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

largenlovely said:


> Here's another at da beach
> 
> View attachment 103395



So pretty and casual! I love the soft light there too. Do you feel much cooler in the hot weather with your hair much shorter?


----------



## largenlovely

Ruby Ripples said:


> So pretty and casual! I love the soft light there too. Do you feel much cooler in the hot weather with your hair much shorter?



Thank ya  yes it feels tremeeeendously better. The humdity down here makes all the heat worse in general so it's nice not to have all my hair plastered to the back of my neck. I've had it cut short a time or two but I guess the haircuts I got didn't work for me. I really like this one a lot and it makes my life so much easier lol


----------



## Victoria08

Got a new dress (and belt + found this cute clutch in my closet). Please excuse the plasic tag thing on my belt and my bra straps :doh: Lol, thankfully I was just trying it on for someone and not going out like that. I do love the dress though...makes my girls look huuuge


----------



## seavixen

I snapped this when I was in Montana, because who doesn't need a cell phone pic in their dad's bathroom mirror? Yep, that's what it is. I'm covered in mosquito bites and I have on the worst bra ever, so... yeah. 

View attachment dadsbathroommirror.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Well... I haven't been around here in awhile, so I thought I'd post a pic.

Got my hair cut recently. I was growing it out for a year and finally got sick of it. Long hair does NOT work for me. My natural hair is just too thick, and I was getting horrible headaches and nearly fainting from the summer heat, so I had basically no option but to cut it. 

It looks like a nice angular bob, but in reality, it's less than half there. I only have this small round part of long hair on the top of my head, the rest has been buzzcut underneath  Best summer hair EVER!

I get the longer look without all the commitment, lol.

So, here I am!:


----------



## Kamily

It looks amazing!


----------



## Tad

Fantastic cut!


----------



## willow173

<----- a rather worn out and not in the mood for picture taking me! Im working on getting a better one for on here. I have this ability to not be in shot of every attempt to take pictures usually 

But I like my lips so I thought I would use this slightly pouty one


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, R!
> 
> Glasses frame the prettiest feature on a lot of gals, what can I say?



You mean some girls wear glasses on their boobs and butts?  Just kidding. That's a great pic of you Surly, (as if there are any bad ones). Hope everything went well at the wedding!


----------



## daddyoh70

Victoria08 said:


> Got a new dress (and belt + found this cute clutch in my closet). Please excuse the plasic tag thing on my belt and my bra straps :doh: Lol, thankfully I was just trying it on for someone and not going out like that. I do love the dress though...makes my girls look huuuge



I don't see anything wrong with you going out like that. I find the whole outfit very becoming. I think the dress looks very good on you.


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> You mean some girls wear glasses on their boobs and butts?  Just kidding. That's a great pic of you Surly, (as if there are any bad ones). Hope everything went well at the wedding!



Thanks, Daddy-O! It was an amazing day. Tons of love floating around.


----------



## AuntHen

Just call me... Cha-cha  (and please ignore the hair that did not make it in the pony-tail)


----------



## bmann0413

I was bowling at my family reunion this past weekend. And that ball flew out of my hand when I arched back. I think it's safe to say, I'm not all that great at bowling.


----------



## KHayes666

fat9276 said:


> Just call me... Cha-cha  (and please ignore the hair that did not make it in the pony-tail)



That is absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## one2one

KHayes666 said:


> That is absolutely GORGEOUS



I second the motion. You look fantastic.


----------



## AuntHen

KHayes666 said:


> That is absolutely GORGEOUS





one2one said:


> I second the motion. You look fantastic.



Thanks!:blush:


----------



## Mishty

At Sonic with the bestie. 

View attachment 0715103718.jpg


View attachment 0715103758.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mishty said:


> At Sonic with the bestie.



Get in my MOUTH!!


----------



## Shan34

Yet another face pic. 

View attachment Gah.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Me just being me. 

View attachment 103525


----------



## Noir

Comic-Con 2012. Some Highlights of the trip.











One of my biggest fans. He would not let my hand go. 





Black Cat. Need I say more?





Not only the best Venom I saw but also the best and only Stan Lee. he had the voice down to a T.





Biggest fan 2





THE Toronto Batman. We even had a 'throw down.' It may even be up on youtube.


----------



## Franklyn

Like MAJORLY lowered! lol 

View attachment 2012.07.17.jpg


View attachment IMG_9692.JPG


View attachment IMG_9693.JPG


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-posting. 
This is what I look like when I approve home loans at work.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Felt good when I woke up yesterday morning. Decided to take a picture. 

Supporter of the LGBTQ community. <3

And Fun. is a supporter as well which happens to be one of my favorite bands, so it all works out. 

View attachment fun.andgay.jpg


----------



## Linda

Franklyn said:


> Like MAJORLY lowered! lol



You look grrrrreat!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting.
> This is what I look like when I approve home loans at work.



LOL I don't know who is more excited you or the someone on the other end of the line. lol



kaylaisamachine said:


> Felt good when I woke up yesterday morning. Decided to take a picture.
> 
> Supporter of the LGBTQ community. <3
> 
> And Fun. is a supporter as well which happens to be one of my favorite bands, so it all works out.



Cute pic.


----------



## bmann0413

Just some photos of me during the 4th of July. 'MURRICA. lol


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

I love this statue I found on my recent trip to Montreal.


----------



## HottiMegan

Good morning  (fresh outta bed)


----------



## Sweetie

I have to say it was so nice to look through all these pics...smiling faces were just what I needed today. Y'all are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> At Sonic with the bestie.




You have the most perfectly shaped lips. I'm totally jealous.


----------



## kristineirl

all of my posts are pictures of me OOPS 

it's my birthday, here's a cat. 

View attachment thecatandthefat_specialedition.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

kristineirl said:


> all of my posts are pictures of me OOPS
> 
> it's my birthday, here's a cat.



Happy Birthday! Hope you have a wonderful day. I love your dress. The cat is cute too.


----------



## LeoGibson

What I do at work in between web browsing and message boards and twitter on my phone.


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> What I do at work in between web browsing and message boards and twitter on my phone.


There's a hose joke in there somewhere but I'm stumped.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> What I do at work in between web browsing and message boards and twitter on my phone.



I like your....hat.


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> There's a hose joke in there somewhere but I'm stumped.



Since you never know where exactly you're gonna blow your load off, you have to have a long hose to do what we do.



Surlysomething said:


> I like your....hat.



But as CP referenced above, you really should see the hose!


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Since you never know where exactly you're gonna blow your load off, you have to have a long hose to do what we do.
> 
> 
> 
> But as CP referenced above, you really should see the hose!



Any time you want to break the rules you just let me know.


----------



## Fish

Been a little while (And a lot of hair) since I last updated, so here goes: 

View attachment 428494_10150916502021275_1897882913_n.jpg


View attachment Photo on 7-21-12 at 12.57 AM.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

Heading out somewhere

View attachment .facebook_49839.jpg


----------



## penguin

After being sick all of last week with a very rotten cold, I'm feeling a hell of a lot better.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today at one of the local lakes


----------



## nikola090

pool partyyy! 

View attachment ritaglio3.jpg


----------



## mimosa

nikola090 said:


> pool partyyy!



Cute photo of you.


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful ladies:bow:




largenlovely said:


> Heading out somewhere
> 
> View attachment 103611





penguin said:


> After being sick all of last week with a very rotten cold, I'm feeling a hell of a lot better.





CastingPearls said:


> Today at one of the local lakes


----------



## mimosa

Fish said:


> Been a little while (And a lot of hair) since I last updated, so here goes:



I feel a positive vibe when I see your photos.


----------



## Franklyn

Of the last pics I upped, one of them my father photoshopped and the more I look at it the more it looks... Just plain weird - lol

Here's a couple more 'normal' new ones... One complete with new glasses (please don't mind the fact that I snapped it at Lowe's) 

View attachment 2012_07_19_02.JPG


View attachment 2012_07_20_01.JPG


----------



## Tad

Those glasses are really good on you!


----------



## Franklyn

Tad said:


> Those glasses are really good on you!



Thanks, Tad!


----------



## largenlovely

Franklyn said:


> Here's a couple more 'normal' new ones... One complete with new glasses (please don't mind the fact that I snapped it at Lowe's)



Yeah, I dig the glasses too


----------



## daddyoh70

penguin said:


> After being sick all of last week with a very rotten cold, I'm feeling a hell of a lot better.



Great pic Penguin, love the shirt also!



CastingPearls said:


> Today at one of the local lakes



CP, you look great! Lovely shot!


----------



## Franklyn

largenlovely said:


> Yeah, I dig the glasses too



Thanks, LNL! 
 
Guess the glasses are a big hit? Who'd a' thunk it :/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Franklyn said:


> Thanks, LNL!
> 
> Guess the glasses are a big hit? Who'd a' thunk it :/


Yeah, I have to third the glasses. They make you look older (a good thing in your case, haha) and intellectual. They're great!


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> Heading out somewhere
> 
> View attachment 103611



Melissa I love love love your hair. You look like a Jazz Age flapper girl. Stylish and carefree looking. Beautiful.


----------



## largenlovely

LoveBHMS said:


> Melissa I love love love your hair. You look like a Jazz Age flapper girl. Stylish and carefree looking. Beautiful.



Heeeeeeey you  thank you bunches. I miss the long hair sometimes but I totally dig the new hair too. Not to mention how much easier it is to take care of lol


----------



## mimosa

Franklyn said:


> Of the last pics I upped, one of them my father photoshopped and the more I look at it the more it looks... Just plain weird - lol
> 
> Here's a couple more 'normal' new ones... One complete with new glasses (please don't mind the fact that I snapped it at Lowe's)



You look great.


----------



## Mishty

Dammit.
I love this dress. 

View attachment photojkjkjk.JPG


View attachment photohjbhjj.JPG


----------



## intraultra

Mishty said:


> Dammit.
> I love this dress.



You look great! I love the dress too.


----------



## Linda

Franklyn said:


> Of the last pics I upped, one of them my father photoshopped and the more I look at it the more it looks... Just plain weird - lol
> 
> Here's a couple more 'normal' new ones... One complete with new glasses (please don't mind the fact that I snapped it at Lowe's)




I will chime in too....I dig those glasses. you look great in them.




Mishty said:


> Dammit.
> I love this dress.



I LOVE that dress! Adorable.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Dammit.
> I love this dress.


The dress I like a lot. The person inside, I love a lot. You're beautiful. Also, love the Pocahontas braid. Your hair's getting lonnnnnnng!!!


----------



## seavixen

cross-posted. nostrils + cleavage = brilliant cell pic. right? 

View attachment x2012-07-25_18-27-11_34.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Mishty said:


> Dammit.
> I love this dress.



This dress is almost as fabulous as you. Almost.


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> Dammit.
> I love this dress.



can't rep you right now but you look *beautiful*. I love the dress. It matches perfectly with your eyes!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mishty said:


> Dammit.
> I love this dress.



That dress is super cute but not nearly as cute as you!


----------



## daddyoh70

seavixen said:


> cross-posted. nostrils + cleavage = brilliant cell pic. right?



Absolutely! Awesome cell pic!


----------



## KHayes666

Extreme closeup at New England Patriots training camp. 

View attachment IMAG0081.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross-posting because I'm awesome ;-)


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting because I'm awesome ;-)





Yes...yes you are!!


----------



## Micara

Me at a family costume party earlier today... love my family; they are so wacky!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting because I'm awesome ;-)



Of course you are! lol


----------



## BrokenCassette

Just me being my normal ol' self~


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i wish i was 1/2 as awesome as HOZAY...but A girl can only try so much.....me and my newest cuddlest and cutest new cutie patootie TALOULOU* 

View attachment TOULELAH.MOMMY.jpg


View attachment TOULELAH.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

BrokenCassette said:


> Just me being my normal ol' self~



Very pretty for someone so normal ;-)


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i wish i was 1/2 as awesome as HOZAY...but A girl can only try so much.....me and my newest cuddlest and cutest new cutie patootie TALOULOU*



Trust me, you're pretty high up on the awesome scale! Kitty adds awesome points.


----------



## Sweetie

View attachment 103769


Free to a loving home... :batting:


----------



## freakyfred

One can never have too many Doctor Who shirts!


----------



## Mishty

Same dress,different look entirely. 

Poor dress. 
I drunkenly destroyed it with a door knob, and poor choices. 

That sounds far more kinky than it actually was. :huh: 

View attachment 418575_4475706375986_2056308709_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

The colors on this dress are a bit "loud" but for I think it works on me


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

<3 If You're Not A 10, You're A 9.9  

View attachment SarahC12.jpg


----------



## aa_ya

fat9276 said:


> The colors on this dress are a bit "loud" but for I think it works on me


The colors are not "loud" at all, just the right ones for summer.

I do like your taste in dresses


----------



## prettyeyes77

Some pics from yesterday.  

View attachment P8040309.JPG


View attachment P8040311.JPG


View attachment P8040312.JPG


----------



## prettyeyes77

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i wish i was 1/2 as awesome as HOZAY...but A girl can only try so much.....me and my newest cuddlest and cutest new cutie patootie TALOULOU*



She is soooo Cute!!! :wubu:


----------



## balletguy

prettyeyes77 said:


> Some pics from yesterday.



Wow what a great smile, cute outfit...ur amazing!


----------



## Never2fat4me

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> <3 If You're Not A 10, You're A 9.9



Nope - you're a 10!

- Chris


----------



## balletguy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross-posting because I'm awesome ;-)



I need to party with you bud


----------



## succubus_dxb

I visited my sister in Western Australia this week, and drank a lotttt of wine, some of which came from 'Woody Nook'!

:eat2: 

View attachment 557104_10151058590972048_833374749_n.jpg


----------



## prettyeyes77

succubus_dxb said:


> I visited my sister in Western Australia this week, and drank a lotttt of wine, some of which came from 'Woody Nook'!
> 
> :eat2:



Love Love Love your outfit! Where did you get that skirt?! You look Beautiful!!!:smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb

prettyeyes77 said:


> Love Love Love your outfit! Where did you get that skirt?! You look Beautiful!!!:smitten:



thank you! The skirt is from Target, just real thin stretchy fabric


----------



## largenlovely

i had fun last night lol....maybe a wee bit too much to drink..but fun lol 

View attachment Dancing.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

largenlovely said:


> i had fun last night lol....maybe a wee bit too much to drink..but fun lol



Lol! Lucky dude partying with you. Looking great as ever!

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

Never2fat4me said:


> Lol! Lucky dude partying with you. Looking great as ever!
> 
> - Chris :smitten:



Thank ya  I sure had fun but I'm paying for it today lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

largenlovely said:


> Thank ya  I sure had fun but I'm paying for it today lol


Hahaha, Lissa, you look adorable.


----------



## TwilightStarr

largenlovely said:


> i had fun last night lol....maybe a wee bit too much to drink..but fun lol



Jealous! He is hott!


----------



## mimosa

*Recent photo of me in red. 

View attachment 103880
*


----------



## Dansinfool

mimosa said:


> *Recent photo of me in red.
> 
> View attachment 103880
> *



En Fuego......That's HOTTTTTT :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahaha, Lissa, you look adorable.



Lol thanks...I'm goofy as hell and it almost always shows lol


----------



## largenlovely

TwilightStarr said:


> Jealous! He is hott!



yeah he *is* pretty hawt lol


----------



## CastingPearls

I thought I put this here but guess not.


----------



## willowmoon

prettyeyes77 said:


> Some pics from yesterday.



If you don't model professionally already, you really should. WOW!


----------



## prettyeyes77

willowmoon said:


> If you don't model professionally already, you really should. WOW!



Aww Thanks, your really to kind!:happy:


----------



## Aust99

prettyeyes77 said:


> Some pics from yesterday.



Rad eyebrows lady! 



succubus_dxb said:


> I visited my sister in Western Australia this week, and drank a lotttt of wine, some of which came from 'Woody Nook'!
> 
> :eat2:



Sup sexy lady??? 

I'm guessing that's the name of the winery as I've not been to that town... Lol. Hope youve had fun in my state.


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> I thought I put this here but guess not.



You gorgeous lady you.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Had to take some pictures for something. Only a small few turned out real nice.











It's been a long time since I've been in front of a camera, so I had a real problem with the blinkies. My neighbours kept coming out into the hallway to see what was going on. It was the only place I had that was half decent for taking pictures. First pic is flash, second pic has none.

ETA: Just noticed the first is blurry. Ooops. Also, sorry for stretching the page


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

CarlaSixx said:


> Had to take some pictures for something. Only a small few turned out real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been in front of a camera, so I had a real problem with the blinkies. My neighbours kept coming out into the hallway to see what was going on. It was the only place I had that was half decent for taking pictures. First pic is flash, second pic has none.
> 
> ETA: Just noticed the first is blurry. Ooops. Also, sorry for stretching the page



WOW!!! You look absolutely G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!!! :bow:


----------



## Franklyn

Randomly photographing myself while watching the olympics last night... 

View attachment IMG_8097A.jpg


View attachment IMG_8099A.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> Had to take some pictures for something. Only a small few turned out real nice.
> It's been a long time since I've been in front of a camera, so I had a real problem with the blinkies. My neighbours kept coming out into the hallway to see what was going on. It was the only place I had that was half decent for taking pictures. First pic is flash, second pic has none.
> ETA: Just noticed the first is blurry. Ooops. Also, sorry for stretching the page



So so so cute! That color is amazing on you :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

It's, like, what I look like, innit.


----------



## Linda

CarlaSixx said:


> Had to take some pictures for something. Only a small few turned out real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been in front of a camera, so I had a real problem with the blinkies. My neighbours kept coming out into the hallway to see what was going on. It was the only place I had that was half decent for taking pictures. First pic is flash, second pic has none.
> 
> ETA: Just noticed the first is blurry. Ooops. Also, sorry for stretching the page





Franklyn said:


> Randomly photographing myself while watching the olympics last night...





Gingembre said:


> It's, like, what I look like, innit.



Holy shit we have hot people on Dims!!!!


----------



## Paul

Amazingly beautiful. Gorgeous hair colour.



Gingembre said:


> It's, like, what I look like, innit.


----------



## Victoria08

Went to Victoria for the long weekend/my mum's birthday. Did a happy dance when I found out what was at the Royal BC Museum :happy:. Ha, I'm such a dork.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks for all the nice comments and the rep  I very much appreciate it! :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA

Been wanting to do this for a while now, but I thought I'd finally show some :bow: to two Dims legends and two of the nicest guys I've gotten to know in a long time. I'm sure you'll all agree! This is for...

Rick
View attachment ODrellisprofileTake04.jpg


and Hozay
View attachment ODhozayTake01.jpg


haha!


----------



## rellis10

ODFFA said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while now, but I thought I'd finally show some :bow: to two Dims legends and two of the nicest guys I've gotten to know in a long time. I'm sure you'll all agree! This is for...
> 
> haha!



Haha! That's awesome! You even got the checked shirt  I think you're even better at being me than I am


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ODFFA said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while now, but I thought I'd finally show some :bow: to two Dims legends and two of the nicest guys I've gotten to know in a long time. I'm sure you'll all agree! This is for...
> 
> Rick
> View attachment 103943
> 
> 
> and Hozay
> View attachment 103944
> 
> 
> haha!



Hahahahaha. This cracked me up!!! Rep coming your way.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Nice little hommage to both :happy: Haha, awesome!


----------



## WVMountainrear

ODFFA said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while now, but I thought I'd finally show some :bow: to two Dims legends and two of the nicest guys I've gotten to know in a long time. I'm sure you'll all agree! This is for...
> 
> Rick
> 
> and Hozay
> 
> haha!



LMAO

You rock! I owe you rep as soon as I'm able to again.


----------



## penguin

I'm having a party tonight, so I thought I'd get dolled up a little.


----------



## ODFFA

Wow, peeps! Thanks for all the kind words on here and in rep land :happy: hehe
Glad I finally did this



penguin said:


> I'm having a party tonight, so I thought I'd get dolled up a little.



beautiful


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> I'm having a party tonight, so I thought I'd get dolled up a little.



And you didn't invite me? Oh yeah I'm on the other side of the world here  You look beautiful penguin :wubu:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I like stealing my mom's clothes. :3 At the same time though, I'm glad summer is coming to an end. I'm tired of the heat. 

View attachment summerlovin.jpg


----------



## Micara

Couple more pics from Comic Con...

Me and super hot Mario!







Me and Joey Lawrence!


----------



## bmann0413

penguin said:


> I'm having a party tonight, so I thought I'd get dolled up a little.










Micara said:


> Couple more pics from Comic Con...
> 
> Me and super hot Mario!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Joey Lawrence!



JOEY! WHOA! Lucky. lol


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> I'm having a party tonight, so I thought I'd get dolled up a little.



You look beautiful Penguin.


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> I like stealing my mom's clothes. :3 At the same time though, I'm glad summer is coming to an end. I'm tired of the heat.



Me too. Love the cooler weather. Love your hair Kayla...looks so pretty and soft.


----------



## Sweetie

I just have to say that you ALL are beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413

Just had some fun on the cam the past few days.


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Just had some fun on the cam the past few days.



LOL! Thank you for that Bmann...you remind me of my son...you got what they used to call "personality"...LOVE IT.


----------



## HottiMegan

We got a new member of the family and he wouldn't leave my chest all afternoon 




scuze the terrible hair day i'm having.. I just took my hair out of a pony tail.


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> We got a new member of the family and he wouldn't leave my chest all afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scuze the terrible hair day i'm having.. I just took my hair out of a pony tail.



Awww...how cute. You look good. I like the new haircolor, it looks pretty.


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

Me earlier, before going out for some yummy Middle-Eastern food. :eat1:


----------



## prettyeyes77

New hair, as of this morning... I hate it! I will be a redhead again by Friday!  

View attachment P8130317.JPG


View attachment P8130331.JPG


View attachment P8130333.JPG


View attachment P8130339.JPG


----------



## mimosa

prettyeyes77 said:


> New hair, as of this morning... I hate it! I will be a redhead again by Friday!



Oh come on...You look great! Like a retro pin-up.


----------



## nikola090

from Spain!! 

View attachment 20120809_164901forforum.jpg


View attachment 20120804_173312ritforum.jpg


----------



## Linda

nikola090 said:


> from Spain!!



Not as many speedos as I would have thought. 
Great pics.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sweetie said:


> Awww...how cute. You look good. I like the new haircolor, it looks pretty.



Thanks  I'm enjoying the blond. And my little guy follows me everywhere and nests on me daily. It's cute


----------



## largenlovely

I know, the hat clashes...but I was in a hurry and feel fortunate that I even managed to grab something that was the same color lol.

View attachment ForumRunner_20120813_132717.jpg


----------



## Linda

largenlovely said:


> I know, the hat clashes...but I was in a hurry and feel fortunate that I even managed to grab something that was the same color lol.
> 
> View attachment 103984



Very cute!!!


----------



## largenlovely

Linda said:


> Very cute!!!



Thank ya..hats are fabulous for bad hair days lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica

On vacation in New Orleans...  

View attachment moi.jpg


View attachment moi1.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

largenlovely said:


> I know, the hat clashes...but I was in a hurry and feel fortunate that I even managed to grab something that was the same color lol.
> 
> View attachment 103984



I like it together. You look great!


----------



## largenlovely

BrownEyedChica said:


> On vacation in New Orleans...



Very pretty  I love New Orleans and try to get over there as much as possible. I'm sure u had fun


----------



## largenlovely

Sweetie said:


> I like it together. You look great!



Thank ya  I figured since it was black n white too it was the best I could do lol


----------



## Mishty

One of my best friends graced the front page of my small town newspaper with her story of being a lesbian in a small town in the bible belt.

To celebrate we had a Coming Out party.

These are a few of my memories:
1. peach moonshine
2. my baby cousin has a sick tongue
3. I love this lesbian 

View attachment dims.jpg


View attachment dims3.jpg


View attachment dims2.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

BrownEyedChica said:


> On vacation in New Orleans...



Ah, home. I miss it so much. You look like you had fun.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

This is me as of a week ago, and also some of my tattoos  

View attachment 484022_271878666254749_1888848804_n.jpg


View attachment 578931_228290123946937_394279375_n.jpg


View attachment 418573_182611108514839_1995557472_n.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

On my way to the gallery yesterday for date morning with the boy! :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_6806.jpg


----------



## nikola090

another pic 

View attachment sangria.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Been wanting to do this for a while now, but I thought I'd finally show some :bow: to two Dims legends and two of the nicest guys I've gotten to know in a long time. I'm sure you'll all agree! This is for...
> 
> Rick
> View attachment 103943
> 
> 
> and Hozay
> View attachment 103944
> 
> 
> haha!



HAHAHAHA! I don't know how I'm just seeing this. It's peefection. Don't tell Rick, but you're way better looking than him 

You're awesome


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA! I don't know how I'm just seeing this. It's peefection.



Haha, thank you!



> Don't tell Rick, but you're way better looking than him



Ummm... no. Just no. I suppose I'm better looking than you too, eh? Ha! Liar!  



> You're awesome



Same to you, sir!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Haha, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... no. Just no. *I suppose I'm better looking than you too, eh?* Ha! Liar!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, sir!



Oh I don't know about that part. I'm pretty good looking :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> I'm having a party tonight, so I thought I'd get dolled up a little.



Wow! Love that color blue and red lipstick on you and you look beautiful and just fab!!


----------



## furious styles

just kickin' it with my roommate's cat a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

furious styles said:


> just kickin' it with my roommate's cat a few minutes ago.



Oh my God! Is that cat licking your five o clock shadow and alternately touching your face with her paw then waving it like she's kneading? If so, it's the only other cat I've seen do that apart from my own! Mine attacks my poor son as soon as he comes home from work, and she's even been known to assault random delivery men and workmen, for a face lick. :huh:


----------



## Surlysomething

furious styles said:


> just kickin' it with my roommate's cat a few minutes ago.




Awwww. Cat love is the best. 

Cool picture!


----------



## furious styles

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh my God! Is that cat licking your five o clock shadow and alternately touching your face with her paw then waving it like she's kneading? If so, it's the only other cat I've seen do that apart from my own! Mine attacks my poor son as soon as he comes home from work, and she's even been known to assault random delivery men and workmen, for a face lick. :huh:



that is almost exactly what she's doing, i think that kitty just really likes the sandpaper texture of an unshaved chin so when i have a shadow like that she'll just keep headbutting me in the jaw with her face hahah. pretty adorable. i tried to actually capture it happening with the webcam.



Surlysomething said:


> Awwww. Cat love is the best.
> 
> Cool picture!



agreed. thanks ss!


----------



## imfree

furious styles said:


> just kickin' it with my roommate's cat a few minutes ago.



People don't own cats...Ha! What a sweet picture of you being owned by cat! She looks like she absolutely loves your 5 O'clock shadow!


Here's an old one of me being owned by
Alleigh Kaht. What can I say? First, they
steal your heart, then cats own you! 

View attachment Alleigh Owned By Cat wb sm.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

furious styles said:


> just kickin' it with my roommate's cat a few minutes ago.



Two cuties.


----------



## Sweetie

Me just relaxing. 

View attachment 104018


----------



## bmann0413

What up?


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> What up?



lol I was scrolling through pictures with the exact same position and expression


----------



## FatAndProud

furious styles said:


> just kickin' it with my roommate's cat a few minutes ago.



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw.


----------



## bmann0413

HottiMegan said:


> lol I was scrolling through pictures with the exact same position and expression



It's a very relaxing position. And expression. lol


----------



## QueenB

i've been gone forever, but hi again. 

two very different but recent photos of myself.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

"Well, I dreamed I saw the knights
In armor coming,
Saying something about a queen.
There were peasants singing and
Drummers drumming
And the archer split the tree"


----------



## imfree

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "Well, I dreamed I saw the knights
> In armor coming,
> Saying something about a queen.
> There were peasants singing and
> Drummers drumming
> And the archer split the tree"



That was nice, made me think of this.


----------



## Tad

QueenB said:


> i've been gone forever, but hi again.
> 
> two very different but recent photos of myself.



Welcome back! And both very cool pics


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "Well, I dreamed I saw the knights
> In armor coming,
> Saying something about a queen.
> There were peasants singing and
> Drummers drumming
> And the archer split the tree"





I saw what you did there. Haha.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

KHayes666 said:


> Very pretty for someone so normal ;-)



You're in Bellingham... ME TOO!!!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> I love this statue I found on my recent trip to Montreal.



My statue isn't as cool as yours ( which is absolutley adorable and I want it at my house!!!! ) But these ladies here knew how to have a conversation... The little boy kept making jokes though


----------



## BriannaBombshell

and the picture mentioned above!! 

View attachment IMG_20120618_204446.jpg


----------



## crosseyedhamster

BriannaBombshell said:


> You're in Bellingham... ME TOO!!!



There are others here too!?!?!?!!


----------



## crosseyedhamster

I should actually post a picture here..:doh:






This picture was taken minutes after I'd gotten that haircut (after nearly a year), but it's a bout two months old (I just don't get my picture taken that much).


----------



## BriannaBombshell

crosseyedhamster said:


> I should actually post a picture here..:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken minutes after I'd gotten that haircut (after nearly a year), but it's a bout two months old (I just don't get my picture taken that much).



WAIT! YOU'RE IN BELLINGHAM TOOO!~!!!!


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Hell yeah!!!!!!!! (Just graduated at Western, actually , though I plan to stick around for awhile)


----------



## Surlysomething

crosseyedhamster said:


> I should actually post a picture here..:doh:
> 
> 
> This picture was taken minutes after I'd gotten that haircut (after nearly a year), but it's a bout two months old (I just don't get my picture taken that much).




Nice picture. You have a great smile.

Oh and hi from Vancouver, BC!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I live right next to the border! We should do lunch sometime!!


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Surlysomething said:


> Nice picture. You have a great smile.
> 
> Oh and hi from Vancouver, BC!



Aww, thank you!

I gotta say, I visited Vancouver when I was a kid, and then recently when Avenue Q was in town a little over a year ago, and holy crap it is such an amazing city! Loved it so much!

And Brianna we totally should!


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> People don't own cats...Ha! What a sweet picture of you being owned by cat! She looks like she absolutely loves your 5 O'clock shadow!
> 
> 
> Here's an old one of me being owned by
> Alleigh Kaht. What can I say? First, they
> steal your heart, then cats own you!



That picture is a frame-capture from my 
You Tube Video, "Owned By Kaht" 

View attachment Alleigh Owned By Cat wb sm.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Me at work today. You can just SEE the excitement in my face. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

Fresh outta bed..


----------



## Linda

crosseyedhamster said:


> I should actually post a picture here..:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken minutes after I'd gotten that haircut (after nearly a year), but it's a bout two months old (I just don't get my picture taken that much).




Great smile!!



HottiMegan said:


> Fresh outta bed..



Megan I love this color for your hair!!


----------



## Paul

Very pretty Megan.



HottiMegan said:


> Fresh outta bed..


----------



## mimosa

crosseyedhamster said:


> I should actually post a picture here..:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken minutes after I'd gotten that haircut (after nearly a year), but it's a bout two months old (I just don't get my picture taken that much).


TOO Cute.:happy:


bmann0413 said:


> Me at work today. You can just SEE the excitement in my face. lol


Hey, handsome..You need to smile more. 


HottiMegan said:


> Fresh outta bed..


Your eyes....just gorgeous! 


imfree said:


> That picture is a frame-capture from my
> You Tube Video, "Owned By Kaht"



awww you and that kitty cat..so sweet. :happy:


----------



## imfree

mimosa said:


> TOO Cute.:happy:
> 
> Hey, handsome..You need to smile more.
> 
> Your eyes....just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *awww you and that kitty cat..so sweet. :happy:*



Sweet that you got to see the vid, beloved friend.

When Alleigh gets up here and purrs, I just relax
and let the kitty own me.


----------



## Surlysomething

crosseyedhamster said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> I gotta say, I visited Vancouver when I was a kid, and then recently when Avenue Q was in town a little over a year ago, and holy crap it is such an amazing city! Loved it so much!
> 
> And Brianna we totally should!



It's pretty cool. Come up more, we like your money. haha.


----------



## AnotherJessica

Happy Thursday, everyone! 

View attachment photo (3).JPG


----------



## Victoria08

I was told I looked very sweet and innocent in these. I smirked when I heard that and then she responded with "I know, right? Such deceptive pictures, Vic".  Yay for honesty? Haha


----------



## HottiMegan

Linda said:


> Megan I love this color for your hair!!


Thanks  I am enjoying blonde. Alex likes that my hair is like his too 



Paul said:


> Very pretty Megan.


Thank you 



mimosa said:


> Your eyes....just gorgeous!



Thanks:wubu:


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> People don't own cats...Ha! What a sweet picture of you being owned by cat! She looks like she absolutely loves your 5 O'clock shadow!
> 
> 
> Here's an old one of me being owned by
> Alleigh Kaht. What can I say? First, they
> steal your heart, then cats own you!



Damn!:doh:, I need to be able to do an "Owned By
Girlfriend (Wife?)" video:smitten:!!! Just sayin'.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  I am enjoying blonde. *Alex* likes that my hair is like his too



I gotta say, everytime I see this I'm like "wait, how does she kno-... Oh, wait, different Alex..." :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Victoria08 said:


> I was told I looked very sweet and innocent in these. I smirked when I heard that and then she responded with "I know, right? Such deceptive pictures, Vic".  Yay for honesty? Haha



Your eyes are just amazing. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lke_Stacies_Mom




----------



## Victoria08

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Your eyes are just amazing. Absolutely beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## HottiMegan

crosseyedhamster said:


> I gotta say, everytime I see this I'm like "wait, how does she kno-... Oh, wait, different Alex..." :doh:



he he, i do the same thing when i hear or see the name Megan


----------



## Blackjack

Lke_Stacies_Mom said:


>



Er, is this what you were trying to link to?


----------



## Scorsese86

So I was feeling good for once, and nobody could take a photo of me. Not even the webcam. But I looked good that day.





Here, on the other hand, I had a photographer. Talk about pose!


----------



## Shan34

Scorsese86 said:


> So I was feeling good for once, and nobody could take a photo of me. Not even the webcam. But I looked good that day.




I believe you! I believe you! I think that's a good pic! 

My cousin and I .... We are more like sisters! My daughter was the photographer, except the very last photo <3 

View attachment 2012-08-18 18.23.07.jpg


View attachment 2012-08-18 18.22.06.jpg


View attachment 2012-08-18 18.20.14-1.jpg


View attachment 2012-08-18 20.55.02.jpg


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> So I was feeling good for once, and nobody could take a photo of me. Not even the webcam. But I looked good that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on the other hand, I had a photographer. Talk about pose!



Umm you ALWAYS look good Ivan!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> So I was feeling good for once, and nobody could take a photo of me. Not even the webcam. But I looked good that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, on the other hand, I had a photographer. Talk about pose!



Ivan,

You're a babe!


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## WVMountainrear

Some recent ones of me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Some recent ones of me.


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Some recent ones of me.



Such pretty eyes! You definitely have earned the descriptor "lovely".

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Oh Snap! I'm a redhead. Channelling my inner mermaid. 

View attachment 293388_10151125778457048_735596487_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Wow, pretty hard to imagine you without the luxurious dark hair....but that red is absolutely stunning on you. I guess you just have fantastic hair :bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tad said:


> Wow, pretty hard to imagine you without the luxurious dark hair....but that red is absolutely stunning on you. I guess you just have fantastic hair :bow:



Thank you so much Tad!


----------



## mimosa

succubus_dxb said:


> Oh Snap! I'm a redhead. Channelling my inner mermaid.



Looking marvelous, darling.


----------



## succubus_dxb

mimosa said:


> Looking marvelous, darling.



Thank you, you babely woman!


----------



## HottiMegan

me and my new baby Auggie. He loves nesting on my chest.


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> me and my new baby Auggie. He loves nesting on my chest.



Awww, he's a cutie! (and clearly has good taste, too......)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross posting!!!!

I'm a hip-ass MUTHAFUCKA!!






(except not really.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross posting!!!!
> 
> I'm a hip-ass MUTHAFUCKA!!
> 
> 
> (except not really.)




No socks, so what.


----------



## Paul

Aww cute.....



HottiMegan said:


> me and my new baby Auggie. He loves nesting on my chest.


----------



## hostesshoho

with my new haircut 

View attachment 01032012425.jpg


----------



## Paul

Good haircut.



hostesshoho said:


> with my new haircut


----------



## Franklyn

A handful of recent ones... (synching my iPhone and all - throw 'em up here at the same time) 

View attachment IMG_8198.JPG


View attachment IMG_8235.JPG


----------



## boxes

Victoria08 said:


> I was told I looked very sweet and innocent in these. I smirked when I heard that and then she responded with "I know, right? Such deceptive pictures, Vic".  Yay for honesty? Haha



Very cute and innocent. Not the slightest indication of any nefarious plotting there, nope.


----------



## Gingembre

Jose - I LOVE your shades! Looking tres cool! 

Here I am....


----------



## GabrielBR

Gingembre said:


> Jose - I LOVE your shades! Looking tres cool!
> 
> Here I am....



Red hair girls are the most dangerous. Really sexy looking!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Jose - I LOVE your shades! Looking tres cool!
> 
> Here I am....



I came "running" in here because I saw you were the last to post. Never a disappointment with you. 

I like your face, looking tres gorgeous.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Gingembre said:


> Jose - I LOVE your shades! Looking tres cool!
> 
> Here I am....



Super Cute! Love your hair and your glasses!


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

metabliss said:


> So many super cute people
> 
> Just posted in the old pic topic, figured I'd post in this one too



HOT,....UMMM,...HOT,..


----------



## Paul

Very nice and a very lovely hair colour.


Gingembre said:


> Jose - I LOVE your shades! Looking tres cool!
> 
> Here I am....


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Just Before Dinner With Friends<3 

View attachment prettypretty.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Moved into a new apartment with good lighting! Finally! 

View attachment DSC_01821.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

So many awesome pics, it's a crime i can't rep on my smartphone... everyone looks fantastic keep the pics coming


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jeeshcristina said:


> Moved into a new apartment with good lighting! Finally!



I'm going to stake claim to you like a country.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I wore my orange pearls today.  

View attachment Snapshot_20120902_13.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

I think every woman on this thread deserves this song...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pySuzqwUc7g

I love my new shirt


----------



## Surlysomething

fat9276 said:


> I think every woman on this thread deserves this song...[/url]
> 
> I love my new shirt



Cute shirt! I love that colour.


----------



## LJ Rock

An Instagram photo I took about a month ago... 

View attachment BH005.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross posting!!!!
> 
> I'm a hip-ass MUTHAFUCKA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (except not really.)



You know how I feel about those shades, you handsome man you!


----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> I think every woman on this thread deserves this song...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pySuzqwUc7g



by the way,... I hope everyone took what I said as a COMPLIMENT... as in all the women are hot and stuff... I am not always very good at wording things


----------



## largenlovely

Me a few weeks ago at my best friend's birthday at Hooters

View attachment .facebook_56076.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

cross post


----------



## hostesshoho

My friend took these pics of me over Labor day weekend... 

View attachment 09-12 1.jpg


View attachment 09-12 2.jpg


View attachment 09-12 4.jpg


----------



## seavixen

Apparently, this hideous picture was taken of me just before we left my dad's place in late June. Ugh. 

View attachment ugh.jpg


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Chilling at lunch at work today


----------



## bmann0413

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I went playboy blonde today


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> I went playboy blonde today



Ooohhh me like  it looks great.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I wish I could get my hair to stay like this. Random picture after shower.  

View attachment naturalcurls.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

kaylaisamachine said:


> I wish I could get my hair to stay like this. Random picture after shower.



Jeri curl. Haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

largenlovely said:


> Ooohhh me like  it looks great.



Thanks. My ends are now a little crunchy, so I will also get a haircut with this color.  nothing drastic tho.


----------



## Jack Secret

seavixen said:


> Apparently, this hideous picture was taken of me just before we left my dad's place in late June. Ugh.



hideous? Goodness, no!


----------



## miafantastic

Yesterday.


----------



## Jack Secret

miafantastic said:


> Yesterday.



Wow, your beautiful!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

miafantastic said:


> Yesterday.



There are so many wonderful things about this picture...


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. lol



Hi! Love this!


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> I went playboy blonde today



Very nice Meg!


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> I wish I could get my hair to stay like this. Random picture after shower.



I'm jealous...GORGEOUS CURLS!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

bmann0413 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. lol[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Tell me I'm not the only one who waved back.
> 
> Hi bmann!


----------



## mimosa

bmann0413 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. lol



LOVE THIS!:bow:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Smexy 2.jpg


I took this tonight. My new dress I bought on Ebay.

I love dresses


----------



## CastingPearls

Yesterday. The lighting was good. lol


----------



## Dansinfool

CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. The lighting was good. lol



Trust me even if it were bad lighting CastingPearls you would look good 
Lovely pic of you!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> I went playboy blonde today



*LOVE THE BLONDE!!!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cross post from the naked thread, but it is recent 

HMU Laides ;-)


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> I went playboy blonde today



I love it!



CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. The lighting was good. lol



You are gorgeous lady!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross post from the naked thread, but it is recent
> 
> HMU Laides ;-)



You look like your definately up to something. lol


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. lol



Lloyd looks like you have the 'Pop' and 'Gif' going on here...




HottiMegan said:


> I went playboy blonde today



I like the new look --- who are you? we are just going to keep track of all the changes



hostesshoho said:


> My friend took these pics of me over Labor day weekend...



Nice pic- looks like you had a perfect weekend!



seavixen said:


> Apparently, this hideous picture was taken of me just before we left my dad's place in late June. Ugh.



Not hideous at all- you look nice.



CaAggieGirl said:


> Chilling at lunch at work today



welcome to the boards - lunch is the best time to any workday- along with payday


----------



## tonynyc

miafantastic said:


> Yesterday.



Nice pic-and echoing others there are plenty of great things about this pic. Like the outfit you are wearing - looks nice on you



Shosh said:


> View attachment 104374
> 
> 
> I took this tonight. My new dress I bought on Ebay.
> 
> I love dresses



Shosh - and dresses love you! 



CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. The lighting was good. lol



Nice pic- you would look good under any type of lighting.


----------



## tonynyc

kaylaisamachine said:


> I wish I could get my hair to stay like this. Random picture after shower.



You should post more random pics


----------



## tonynyc

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross post from the naked thread, but it is recent
> 
> HMU Laides ;-)


 
*Looks like you had a morning workot of Hindu Pushups*


*H*ozay are you summoning your "inner" Furey???? :blink: :blink:


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross post from the naked thread, but it is recent
> 
> HMU Laides ;-)




Now that's a seriously adorable picture, J. 

What a sweetheart.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross post from the naked thread, but it is recent
> 
> HMU Laides ;-)



Damn 'Zay. You lookin' like a stone cold playa there. Probably have change your handle to Don Juan Garseeya after all those ladies hit you up!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cross post from the naked thread, but it is recent
> 
> HMU Laides ;-)



*awww very sweet photo... *


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Quick pic of myself before heading out to a fundraiser tonight. 

View attachment IMG-20120914-02360.jpg


----------



## balletguy

Sweet Tooth said:


> Quick pic of myself before heading out to a fundraiser tonight.



u look great i love ur necklace


----------



## ODFFA

First dress worn in months. Hellooo spring in SA :happy:

View attachment 104441


View attachment 104442


----------



## Aust99

You look great. Yay for spring!!!


----------



## Fluffy51888

My cat likes to stand on my back while I eat lollipops. 

View attachment Snapshot_20120916_22.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Looking beautiful, ladies. 



Fluffy51888 said:


> My cat likes to stand on my back while I eat lollipops.





ODFFA said:


> First dress worn in months. Hellooo spring in SA :happy:
> 
> View attachment 104441
> 
> 
> View attachment 104442





Sweet Tooth said:


> Quick pic of myself before heading out to a fundraiser tonight.


----------



## Micara

My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.


----------



## Dromond

So many gawjus people here!

I need a new pic. I just changed my hairstyle to "buzz cut!"


----------



## Surlysomething

I love your shirt! And your hair looks great. I always go through the chopping phase at least once a year myself. It feels like a fresh start. 




Micara said:


> My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> You are gorgeous lady!
> 
> 
> 
> You look like your definately up to something. lol


heh, Probably was about to do something, not gonna lie.


tonynyc said:


> *Looks like you had a morning workot of Hindu Pushups*
> 
> 
> *H*ozay are you summoning your "inner" Furey???? :blink: :blink:


 you know it.


Surlysomething said:


> Now that's a seriously adorable picture, J.
> 
> What a sweetheart.


Awww, compliment from Surly, day made.


LeoGibson said:


> Damn 'Zay. You lookin' like a stone cold playa there. Probably have change your handle to Don Juan Garseeya after all those ladies hit you up!


 Coming from the man everyone is after, I'll take it as a compliment.


HDANGEL15 said:


> *awww very sweet photo... *


awww, thanks HD


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> First dress worn in months. Hellooo spring in SA :happy:
> 
> View attachment 104441
> 
> 
> View attachment 104442


Diggin' all of you. 


Micara said:


> My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.


I've always been a fan of your face


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> So many gawjus people here!
> 
> I need a new pic. I just changed my hairstyle to "buzz cut!"



you know how much I look up to you, so the fact that we share a similar haircut puts a smile on my face.
This was me a few days ago, my hair long enough to play with in the shower. 





and this is me with the new buzz cut, trimmed the facial hair but still kept.


----------



## Dromond

That's about the same length (or lack of) my hair is now. Though I am follicularly deficient compared to you..


----------



## Paul

Your hair looks great. I love your hair colour.



Micara said:


> My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sweet Tooth said:


> Quick pic of myself before heading out to a fundraiser tonight.


You look gorgeous, my friend.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look gorgeous, my friend.



Thanks! 

<slips you $20>


----------



## CaAggieGirl

New necklace, I am totally in love with it.


----------



## Aust99

Sweet Tooth said:


> Quick pic of myself before heading out to a fundraiser tonight.


. You are beautiful lady! 



Fluffy51888 said:


> My cat likes to stand on my back while I eat lollipops.


Very pretty and a cute cat!


Micara said:


> My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.


 I got the chop too... You look lovely!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you know how much I look up to you, so the fact that we share a similar haircut puts a smile on my face.
> This was me a few days ago, my hair long enough to play with in the shower.
> Snip
> and this is me with the new buzz cut, trimmed the facial hair but still
> Snip


Nice do! 


CaAggieGirl said:


> New necklace, I am totally in love with it.


. Looks great, a lovely pic of you.


----------



## ODFFA

CaAggieGirl said:


> New necklace, I am totally in love with it.



The necklace really is beautiful, and you even more so


----------



## Linda

ODFFA said:


> First dress worn in months. Hellooo spring in SA :happy:



I love that dress. 



Micara said:


> My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.



I love it!! Shouldn't you be packing? lol



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you know how much I look up to you, so the fact that we share a similar haircut puts a smile on my face.
> This was me a few days ago, my hair long enough to play with in the shower.



OMG! Freckles!!! :wubu:



CaAggieGirl said:


> New necklace, I am totally in love with it.



Gorgeous...and the necklace is cool too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi!................


----------



## penguin

I'm having a good curl day.


----------



## Dansinfool

penguin said:


> I'm having a good curl day.



Wish I could run my fingers through those curls :smitten:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Aust99 said:


> Looks great, a lovely pic of you.





ODFFA said:


> The necklace really is beautiful, and you even more so





Linda said:


> Gorgeous...and the necklace is cool too.



Aww, everyone is so nice here. Thank you so much. :wubu:




CastingPearls said:


> Hi!


I love your skin, it looks so smooth and silky. I am envious :bow: 



penguin said:


> I'm having a good curl day.


Is your hair naturally curly? If so, do you put anything in it to keep the curls tame and not frizz out?


----------



## penguin

Dansinfool said:


> Wish I could run my fingers through those curls :smitten:


 
It is fun to do that! 



CaAggieGirl said:


> Is your hair naturally curly? If so, do you put anything in it to keep the curls tame and not frizz out?



It's all natural. I haven't even put any product in it today! I did wash it using Herbal Essence's Tousle Me Gently (or is it softly? I can't remember) shampoo and conditioner, which really does encourage the curl. I sometimes use a curling mousse, but I'm honestly too lazy to do it daily.


----------



## jen68

Trying to upload a most recent pic lets see if it works 

View attachment 223158_3142582423376_279875026_n.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> I'm having a good curl day.



Looks like you had a good face day as well.


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Looks like you had a good face day as well.



Well, yes, that too


----------



## Paul

WOW what an excellent Penguin.



penguin said:


> I'm having a good curl day.


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> I'm having a good curl day.



Looking so fab!


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Hi!................



Beautiful ! You look happy too.



penguin said:


> I'm having a good curl day.



I love good hair days.


----------



## penguin

Paul said:


> WOW what an excellent Penguin.



I try my best 



Blackjack said:


> Looking so fab!



Thank you 



Linda said:


> I love good hair days.



Me too! It makes a big difference.


----------



## bmann0413

Micara said:


> My daughter took this pic of me today... had 8 inches cut off my hair recently.



You look so... WOW. :wubu:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

I wore a suit last Saturday. I should do it more often.

With glasses:







Without glasses:


----------



## Linda

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I wore a suit last Saturday. I should do it more often.
> 
> With glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without glasses:



Very handsome!!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 104523


Haven't posted a pic on here for a few months... Internet issues... So here I am.


----------



## Surlysomething

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I wore a suit last Saturday. I should do it more often.
> 
> With glasses:
> 
> Without glasses:




Very handsome!


----------



## Paul

I'm Sad Your picture cannot be viewed. You need to try uploading the picture once more so we can see it.



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 104523
> 
> 
> Haven't posted a pic on here for a few months... Internet issues... So here I am.


----------



## bmann0413

These are from Tuesday. I really like these because that day, for a good portion of the day, I felt super handsome and sexy and attractive and all the good things.


----------



## NewfieGal

Nice pics everyone


----------



## Aust99

Paul said:


> I'm Sad Your picture cannot be viewed. You need to try uploading the picture once more so we can see it.



I deleted it by mistake when I was deleting some other attachments. 



View attachment 104534


Here's a recent pic of me.


----------



## ODFFA

Aust99 said:


> I deleted it by mistake when I was deleting some other attachments.
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me.



Beeeautiful!


----------



## AuntHen

A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> I deleted it by mistake when I was deleting some other attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104534
> 
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me.




oooo Nat! You look amazingly gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## Linda

bmann0413 said:


> These are from Tuesday. I really like these because that day, for a good portion of the day, I felt super handsome and sexy and attractive and all the good things.



Handsome!!



Aust99 said:


> I deleted it by mistake when I was deleting some other attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104534
> 
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me.



Gorgeous as always



fat9276 said:


> A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!



The bold and the beautiful!


----------



## Paul

Thanks. 

Very beautiful.



Aust99 said:


> I deleted it by mistake when I was deleting some other attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104534
> 
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me.


----------



## Blockierer

fat9276 said:


> A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!


The horror for whom?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Just taken out of sheer boredom...


----------



## Aust99

Love the blond hair!!! You look lovely!


----------



## And c

CaAggieGirl said:


> Chilling at lunch at work today



what a nice picture


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!



Love it B... You look lovely and keep smashing those fashion stereotypes....


----------



## bmann0413

Face scrubbin'. lol 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Just taken out of sheer boredom...



Please be bored more often.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Aust99 said:


> Love the blond hair!!! You look lovely!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Please be bored more often.



You are too kind, ladies. Thank you very much. :happy:


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> Just taken out of sheer boredom...



Even boredom is beautiful on you, LovelyLady.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

And c said:


> what a nice picture



Thank you :batting:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

That Guy You Met Once said:


> I wore a suit last Saturday. I should do it more often.
> 
> With glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without glasses:



Sir, you are looking fucking Dapper.



Aust99 said:


> I deleted it by mistake when I was deleting some other attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104534
> 
> 
> Here's a recent pic of me.



Lovely as always.



fat9276 said:


> A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!


More like, a beautiful woman wearing badass stripes. 



lovelylady78 said:


> Just taken out of sheer boredom...


nothing to say here


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> Even boredom is beautiful on you, LovelyLady.



Thank you, sir. :happy:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> nothing to say here



Yes, they always say if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## LeoGibson

Since there have been so many posts since I was last on this thread, I don't want to leave anybody out. So, here's a blanket, looking good to everyone.

Gorgeous pictures y'all!


----------



## Ample Pie

My best friend took this on Thursday last (Sept 21st). It's at Red Robin. I'd been completely obsessed with their Oktoberfest menu ever since I saw a photo of their beer milkshake.

Got to try the whole menu...it was amazing. 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Dromond

Red Robin! Yum!

Yum also for the Ample Pie.


----------



## Scorsese86

lovelylady78 said:


> Just taken out of sheer boredom...



Stunning! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!



You are so gorgeous!
Fancy a date sometime soon?


----------



## HottiMegan

Me and my favorite new shirt.. it's so comfy and cute


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting


----------



## Paul

Meghan you look so different with lighter hair. I almost didn't recognize you, Did you recently get a haircut? A good look.



HottiMegan said:


> Me and my favorite new shirt.. it's so comfy and cute


----------



## Cara

Me in cartoon format having fun.


- Cara


----------



## seavixen

Um.... yep.  

View attachment cellpic00x.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting



So pretty. Looking all glam retro and stuff...


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Me and my favorite new shirt.. it's so comfy and cute



Another pretty girl on the thread!


----------



## Surlysomething

seavixen said:


> Um.... yep.




Wait, ANOTHER pretty girl.  

This thread got pretty awesome lately.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Another pretty girl on the thread!


Thanks 



Paul said:


> Meghan you look so different with lighter hair. I almost didn't recognize you, Did you recently get a haircut? A good look.



I cut about three inches off my hair but didn't change the style or anything. I did have the blond pulled back a little to show off the pink though  I'm going to go for a shorter hair cut with bangs when ever i get around to getting a professional haircut.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I think we should call this: The Men of Dimensions - Khazad Style  

View attachment dwarves_hobbit.jpg


----------



## penguin

We hit the BrisBricks lego expo today and met up with this lovely lady Storm Trooper. So many cool displays there, but it was too hot inside for my daughter, who's getting over another bout of tonsillitis. We had to go out, have a break, and come back in again so we could see everything. A great day out, though


----------



## samuraiscott

So many beautiful people in this thread!


----------



## KingColt

seavixen said:


> Apparently, this hideous picture was taken of me just before we left my dad's place in late June. Ugh.



I think you look fine. Like, really fine.


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Blueeyedbbw

Yeah, that's me.. :happy:


----------



## mick_geek

And thanks for that gorgeous photo, you look great. nice toes as well 



Blueeyedbbw said:


> Yeah, that's me.. :happy:


----------



## mick_geek

Nah, totally gorgeous



fat9276 said:


> A fat girl wearing horizontal stripes!!??! The horror!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

It was a long sad day for me today, but we had really nice weather and things were looking up in my classes, so I tried to be as optimistic as possible. 

View attachment sadday.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie




----------



## KittyKitten

penguin said:


> We hit the BrisBricks lego expo today and met up with this lovely lady Storm Trooper. So many cool displays there, but it was too hot inside for my daughter, who's getting over another bout of tonsillitis. We had to go out, have a break, and come back in again so we could see everything. A great day out, though



Aww, pretty picture! Your daughter looks so much like you!!!


----------



## penguin

KittyKitten said:


> Aww, pretty picture! Your daughter looks so much like you!!!



She's my mini me


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## LeoGibson

New job, new hardhat.  me working hard (ly)


----------



## Surlysomething

I log on and this is what I find? NICE.

Someone's going to be sharing on the "Post your dreams about LeoGibson" thread tomorrow. :blush:





LeoGibson said:


> New job, new hardhat.  me working hard (ly)


----------



## rellis10

Cross posting from the BHM boards


----------



## ODFFA

rellis10 said:


> Cross posting from the BHM boards



b*H*m: confirmed

bpm: quickened


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a drastic new hair cut. I haven't had hair this short in a very long time


----------



## Surlysomething

Super cute, Megan!




HottiMegan said:


> I got a drastic new hair cut. I haven't had hair this short in a very long time


----------



## mimosa

HottiMegan said:


> I got a drastic new hair cut. I haven't had hair this short in a very long time



I love it. You look great.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I log on and this is what I find? NICE.
> 
> Someone's going to be sharing on the "Post your dreams about LeoGibson" thread tomorrow. :blush:



As long as it's a good dream and not the kind where I'm chasing you through the woods wearing a hockey mask, wait, scratch that, you're Canadian. That *would* be considered a good dream there!

Hah, this is the first I have been on my computer all week, I didn't know I was sideways! It's my normal state, but that's besides the point. On my phone it uploaded and looked normal.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> I got a drastic new hair cut. I haven't had hair this short in a very long time



I love it!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Super cute, Megan!





mimosa said:


> I love it. You look great.





Linda said:


> I love it!!!



Thanks  I'm still getting used to it. I lost a lot of inches


----------



## DanKiiDoLL

I'll play! Lol One of me taking a break from walking along the beach and one of my handsome bf and I before the pool.... Oh added a little sexified one too! Haha 

View attachment ForumRunner_20121006_130438.jpg




View attachment ForumRunner_20121006_130636.jpg




View attachment ForumRunner_20121006_130513.jpg


----------



## miafantastic

HottiMegan said:


> I got a drastic new hair cut. I haven't had hair this short in a very long time



Love that you went for it with the color and those layers look like f-u-n!



DanKiiDoLL said:


> I'll play! Lol One of me taking a break from walking along the beach and one of my handsome bf and I before the pool.... Oh added a little sexified one too! Haha
> 
> View attachment 104757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104758



You two are the sex. Seriously.


----------



## dharmabean

:blush: Having some fun last night.

View attachment Suck me dry1.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

I had a hair catastrophe and accidentally dyed it purple/gray lol...I had planned on just taking it to a medium blonde but wound up with a light brown after fixing the mess I created lol...I don't think it looks too bad though

********ignore the Gawd awful light blue shirt. I'm in the local pops band and we had a concert tonight. That's our uniform lol

View attachment ForumRunner_20121006_210546.jpg




View attachment hair2.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Holy Doppleganger Batman!! You are a spitting image of my best friend.



largenlovely said:


> View attachment 104771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104772


----------



## largenlovely

dharmabean said:


> Holy Doppleganger Batman!! You are a spitting image of my best friend.



Really? Lol..that's kinda weird...now I wanna see her lol


----------



## dharmabean

I I think I have one picture left of her before she died her hair black. It's naturally a very reddish blonde. She hates pictures of herself taken.

To me, you look just like her. She has many pictures with the same face and pose you're doing in your last picture.

View attachment aims.jpg



View attachment aims2.jpg



largenlovely said:


> Really? Lol..that's kinda weird...now I wanna see her lol


----------



## largenlovely

dharmabean said:


> I I think I have one picture left of her before she died her hair black. It's naturally a very reddish blonde.
> 
> To me, you look just like her. She has many pictures with the same face and pose you're doing in your last picture.



Lol that is so funny...I can kinda see it too in the pic of her with the lighter hair. Maybe we're distant cousins lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CROSS POST!!! Mostly because I don't care 

Went to an Oktoberfest celebration and had some fun. I felt a little weird being the third wheel but fun was had none the less.


----------



## HottiMegan

largenlovely said:


> I had a hair catastrophe and accidentally dyed it purple/gray lol...I had planned on just taking it to a medium blonde but wound up with a light brown after fixing the mess I created lol...I don't think it looks too bad though
> 
> ********ignore the Gawd awful light blue shirt. I'm in the local pops band and we had a concert tonight. That's our uniform lol



I like the hair. And boy do i know hair disasters.. I've always been impulsive with my hair and have had some nights crying like crazy at a bad turn out..


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> I like the hair. And boy do i know hair disasters.. I've always been impulsive with my hair and have had some nights crying like crazy at a bad turn out..



Meeeee too lol...I've dyed it green before on accident. It has been purple one other time but that was the salon's fault. But yeah, I was in a panic when I got to Sally's and they were trying to calm me down lol

Needless to say, I'm just happy it's all one solid color and that color is not purple lol


----------



## Linda

largenlovely said:


> I had a hair catastrophe and accidentally dyed it purple/gray lol...I had planned on just taking it to a medium blonde but wound up with a light brown after fixing the mess I created lol...I don't think it looks too bad though
> 
> ********ignore the Gawd awful light blue shirt. I'm in the local pops band and we had a concert tonight. That's our uniform lol
> 
> View attachment 104771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104772



Awesome. I love the new hair!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> CROSS POST!!! Mostly because I don't care
> 
> Went to an Oktoberfest celebration and had some fun. I felt a little weird being the third wheel but fun was had none the less.



You sexy fuck!


----------



## largenlovely

Linda said:


> Awesome. I love the new hair!!
> 
> You sexy fuck!



Thank ya thank ya


----------



## Gandalf

DanKiiDoLL said:


> I'll play! Lol One of me taking a break from walking along the beach and one of my handsome bf and I before the pool.... Oh added a little sexified one too! Haha
> 
> View attachment 104757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104758





Very pretty, Dankii, great pictures! I hope your boyfriend is aware how lucky he is


----------



## agnieszka

me


----------



## stoneyman

agnieszka said:


> me



very nice. eyes, hair and glasses all coordinate. very pretty....


----------



## dharmabean

Gearing up for fall, pulling out all my warm clothes. Temp dropped to 35 last night.

No, I'm not taking pictures while driving. I'm sitting waiting for my guy to get out of the store.


View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I met with a stranger last night and he wasn't too nice to me. I now have a major craving.. for... brraaaiiiinnnnsss!! 

View attachment 20120907-124400.jpg


----------



## Paul

HottiMegan said:


> I met with a stranger last night and he wasn't too nice to me. I now have a major craving.. for... brraaaiiiinnnnsss!!


So far this is the best picture you have posted Meghan


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> So far this is the best picture you have posted Meghan



he he Thanks!


----------



## marbog2000

agnieszka said:


> me



Jeste&#347; jedn&#261; z najpi&#281;kniejszych kobiet, jakie widzia&#322;em w moim &#380;yciu.


----------



## mel

HottiMegan said:


> I met with a stranger last night and he wasn't too nice to me. I now have a major craving.. for... brraaaiiiinnnnsss!!



loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

agnieszka said:


> me



So many things to like about this picture, so instead of listing them all, I'll list none.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Getting ready for halloween 

View attachment witch.jpg


----------



## Prince Dyscord

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Getting ready for halloween



Very cute. Which reminds me. I need to get my costume in order


----------



## AuntHen

"You slightly frighten me"  (please excuse my rosacea flare up :blush


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> "You slightly frighten me"  (please excuse my rosacea flare up :blush


Flare up or not, lady, you are always absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AuntHen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Flare up or not, lady, you are always absolutely beautiful.



why thank you!


----------



## Linda

fat9276 said:


> "You slightly frighten me"  (please excuse my rosacea flare up :blush



Gorgeous as always.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> "You slightly frighten me"  (please excuse my rosacea flare up :blush


You're always beautiful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> "You slightly frighten me"  (please excuse my rosacea flare up :blush



I just posted in the "previous poster" thread, and this is exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## AuntHen

Just for you Hozay!!


----------



## dharmabean

This was taken today. I was testing my hair for victory curls; waiting for my bangs to be long enough.



View attachment Photo-0007.jpg


----------



## Am Jim

DanKiiDoLL said:


> I'll play! Lol One of me taking a break from walking along the beach and one of my LUCKY bf and I before the pool.... Oh added a little sexified one too! Haha
> 
> View attachment 104757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104758



Fixed it for you!


----------



## bmann0413

Just some photos from the other day while I was hanging out at my sister's place. 

View attachment 420809_416220931769057_2119146915_n.jpg


View attachment 525820_421445027913314_1173263431_n.jpg


View attachment tumblr_makb00XnAz1rpp48wo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Micara

Just a couple from my recent cruise


----------



## TwilightStarr

bmann0413 said:


> Just some photos from the other day while I was hanging out at my sister's place.



Batman Shirt! Hell Yeah!!



Micara said:


> Just a couple from my recent cruise



Too Cute, Love that outft!!


----------



## bmann0413

Also, one from Saturday. I was sooo bored at work. lol 

View attachment tumblr_mbuw29JTGK1rpp48wo1_1280.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

HottiMegan said:


> I got a drastic new hair cut. I haven't had hair this short in a very long time



I love it & I love the blonde on you!


----------



## luscious_lulu

DanKiiDoLL said:


> I'll play! Lol One of me taking a break from walking along the beach and one of my handsome bf and I before the pool.... Oh added a little sexified one too! Haha
> 
> View attachment 104757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104758



Love the pics! 


dharmabean said:


> :blush: Having some fun last night.
> 
> View attachment 104768



Cute



largenlovely said:


> I had a hair catastrophe and accidentally dyed it purple/gray lol...I had planned on just taking it to a medium blonde but wound up with a light brown after fixing the mess I created lol...I don't think it looks too bad though
> 
> ********ignore the Gawd awful light blue shirt. I'm in the local pops band and we had a concert tonight. That's our uniform lol
> 
> View attachment 104771
> 
> I love the colour. It looks good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 104772


----------



## luscious_lulu

Micara said:


> Just a couple from my recent cruise



Hey gorgeous!


----------



## luscious_lulu

bmann0413 said:


> Also, one from Saturday. I was sooo bored at work. lol



Hey B-man! Looking good!


----------



## spiritangel

Me as taken by Miss Shaylyn who snapped 3 full length shots of me none of which were that great so this is the best one of them. 

In my new dress at my sisters house after dinner


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Just a couple from my recent cruise





spiritangel said:


> Me as taken by Miss Shaylyn who snapped 3 full length shots of me none of which were that great so this is the best one of them.
> 
> In my new dress at my sisters house after dinner





Two beautiful women!!


----------



## Paul

You look fantastic Spritangel.



spiritangel said:


> Me as taken by Miss Shaylyn who snapped 3 full length shots of me none of which were that great so this is the best one of them.
> 
> In my new dress at my sisters house after dinner


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> Me as taken by Miss Shaylyn who snapped 3 full length shots of me none of which were that great so this is the best one of them.
> 
> In my new dress at my sisters house after dinner



Very pretty  I like the dress


----------



## HottiMegan

I got some new makeup and played with it. I finally have something for my under eye circles


----------



## TwilightStarr

HottiMegan said:


> I got some new makeup and played with it. I finally have something for my under eye circles



I'm super jealous because you can rock blonde hair soo good! 
I shall never be a blonde


----------



## HottiMegan

TwilightStarr said:


> I'm super jealous because you can rock blonde hair soo good!
> I shall never be a blonde



Aw thanks  I have been all colors but black.. (my mom put her foot down about that.. and i mean all colors )


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

so RECENT!! Got to meet a great musician I admire and look up to. He was incredibly kind and very humble. 
Damian Jurado.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so RECENT!! Got to meet a great musician I admire and look up to. He was incredibly kind and very humble.
> Damian Jurado.



Hot. 






(you, not him)


----------



## Yakatori

And what's up with that girl in the background? Be careful, Hozay...Watch-out!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you, not him)


Flatterer 


Yakatori said:


> And what's up with that girl in the background? Be careful, Hozay...Watch-out!



Heh, that's actually his normal face. Believe it or not he's got a bit of a smirk.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I always wake up feeling good on the weekends.  

View attachment goodmorning.jpg


----------



## Twilley

kaylaisamachine said:


> I always wake up feeling good on the weekends.



HEY. YOU THERE. 

STOP BEING SO FINE


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilley said:


> HEY. YOU THERE.
> 
> STOP BEING SO FINE


It's true. She's so freakin adorable I want to put her in my pocket.


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> It's true. She's so freakin adorable I want to put her in my pocket.



I hate to re-use a classic, but she's a babe. She's a robo-babe. She's magically babelicious. If she were a president she'd be Babe-ra-ham Lincoln. In French, she would be called "la renarde" and she would be hunted with only her cunning to protect her.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Twilley said:


> HEY. YOU THERE.
> 
> STOP BEING SO FINE





CastingPearls said:


> It's true. She's so freakin adorable I want to put her in my pocket.





Twilley said:


> I hate to re-use a classic, but she's a babe. She's a robo-babe. She's magically babelicious. If she were a president she'd be Babe-ra-ham Lincoln. In French, she would be called "la renarde" and she would be hunted with only her cunning to protect her.



You guuuuuuuuuys. Stop it. :3 Heheh, thank you. <3


----------



## Aust99

Just been through the last few pages on here and people are looking FINE!!!!!

Last night went on a girls night out... Had a great time and thought I'd visit this thread again. 




View attachment 104979


----------



## balletguy

Aust99 said:


> Just been through the last few pages on here and people are looking FINE!!!!!
> 
> Last night went on a girls night out... Had a great time and thought I'd visit this thread again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104979



WOW:wubu: You are looking FINE...hope the boys treated y'all well. Love ur hair


----------



## Aust99

Thank you muchly!!!


----------



## LJ Rock

Taken on 12 October 2012 in Newport, RI. 

View attachment AAABH.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

Me and my people!

Jelly fish don't have a brain, a heart or blood.
They are just nervous systems and a stomach. :wubu:


----------



## Dromond

Are you saying you are also full of jelly? :blink:

Great pic!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

RE: LJ Rock - Very Handsome - like the song says - Every girls crazy bout a sharp dressed man! 

And to quote Rachel Ray - Yummo!!!!!!!


----------



## Amatrix

Dromond said:


> Are you saying you are also full of jelly? :blink:
> 
> Great pic!



And... stingers.


PS LOVE YOUR MITTENS QUOTE.:bow:


----------



## Aust99

LJ Rock said:


> Taken on 12 October 2012 in Newport, RI.


You look great, very dapper!!


Amatrix said:


> Me and my people!
> 
> Jelly fish don't have a brain, a heart or blood.
> They are just nervous systems and a stomach. :wubu:



You look lovely, love the eyeshadow.


----------



## dharmabean

LJ Rock said:


> Taken on 12 October 2012 in Newport, RI.




You have really great eyes.


----------



## penguin

Today was the Brisbane Zombie walk and I took my daughter along with me. She wanted to be a princess zombie and wear one of her fancy dresses, so I thought I'd pull out some formal wear (with sneakers - lots of walking) and we'd go as Miss Undead and Miss Undead Junior. It was REALLY hot and my garrotte neck wound kept slipping off because I was sweaty, but it was still fun. My daughter didn't want any blood on her so she only had some face paint, but she was happy to go around demanding brains. I decided to make myself look like a very sad zombie. Becoming one of the undead is a little messy


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Today was the Brisbane Zombie walk and I took my daughter along with me. She wanted to be a princess zombie and wear one of her fancy dresses, so I thought I'd pull out some formal wear (with sneakers - lots of walking) and we'd go as Miss Undead and Miss Undead Junior. It was REALLY hot and my garrotte neck wound kept slipping off because I was sweaty, but it was still fun. My daughter didn't want any blood on her so she only had some face paint, but she was happy to go around demanding brains. I decided to make myself look like a very sad zombie. Becoming one of the undead is a little messy



Oh my god this is AWESOME!


----------



## Dromond

We are truly not worthy, miss Penguin. :bow:


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> Oh my god this is AWESOME!





Dromond said:


> We are truly not worthy, miss Penguin. :bow:



Thank you  Having my daughter demand brains from the people lining up to watch and take photos was pretty awesome


----------



## Micara

Damn Penguin, I wish you lived closer, we could have so much fun!

I took my daughter and 3 of her friends to the local Zombie Walk last night, but honestly we had more fun driving around town and scaring people and going in to eat at Applebees.


----------



## penguin

Micara said:


> Damn Penguin, I wish you lived closer, we could have so much fun!
> 
> I took my daughter and 3 of her friends to the local Zombie Walk last night, but honestly we had more fun driving around town and scaring people and going in to eat at Applebees.



Zombie walks are awesome fun! It was just too hot and the kids were too cranky for us to go do anything else afterwards (my sister had one of her sons, her boyfriend had his daughter, and another friend had his son).


----------



## dharmabean

penguin said:


> Zombie walks are awesome fun! It was just too hot and the kids were too cranky for us to go do anything else afterwards (my sister had one of her sons, her boyfriend had his daughter, and another friend had his son).



Seattle does a zombie pub crawl

http://www.seattlezombies.com/


----------



## AuntHen

just me again, only in black and white


----------



## CarlaSixx

I hit the gym today. This is taken after my workout. 
I haven't really taken many pics lately. 
Please excuse the poofy hair. It's that bad even though I had straightened it


----------



## bmann0413

Just some photos from last month I forgot I had.


----------



## CastingPearls

Just starting my day now! lol


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> Just some photos from last month I forgot I had.



I love that tee shirt 



CarlaSixx said:


> I hit the gym today. This is taken after my workout.
> I haven't really taken many pics lately.
> Please excuse the poofy hair. It's that bad even though I had straightened it


I was thinking your hair looked cute 



CastingPearls said:


> Just starting my day now! lol


I haven't started my day officially but i bet when i do, i wont look as good as you  You pretty


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Me and my best friend


----------



## dharmabean

that's right!


View attachment zombified_wb20121022044026337737.jpg


----------



## MattB

Another work picture, I call it my "evil Sears catalog" look.


----------



## ~nai'a~

MattB said:


> Another work picture, I call it my "evil Sears catalog" look.



Cool picture.........«The evil Sears catalogue» made me smile....


----------



## Tad

MattB said:


> Another work picture, I call it my "evil Sears catalog" look.



Great pic, Matt! And your descriptions is perfect (well, maybe not quite evil....but I'm thinking Sears might sell more if they went for your look!)


----------



## Nenona

This is one of my new dresses:





and this is from when I was forced to go to a funeral





Expression in photos is relative to how I've felt the past few months.


----------



## Tad

Both are lovely dresses on you, Nenona. Sorry you've been having a rough go of it, though.


----------



## Adamantoise

spiritangel said:


> Me as taken by Miss Shaylyn who snapped 3 full length shots of me none of which were that great so this is the best one of them.
> 
> In my new dress at my sisters house after dinner



Be still, my beating heart-you look gorgeous, Amanda. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

Well, I have a photoset from this weekend but as the pictures are a tad too big, I'll just post the link to the Tumblr page that contains it.

But so that you know what you're looking at, I'll post a little teaser on here for ya. Just don't faint from all my sexiness, okay?


----------



## Dromond

I approve of the fedora.


----------



## stoneyman

CastingPearls said:


> Just starting my day now! lol



you are quite photogenic. every pic of you is great....


----------



## stoneyman

kaylaisamachine said:


> I always wake up feeling good on the weekends.



you are adorable!


----------



## Ruffie

Fresh from a haircut 

View attachment IMG_0011.jpg


----------



## Tad

nice 'do, Ruffie


----------



## Ruffie

Thanks I like the wash and go aspect of it!


----------



## ohiofa

NewfieGal said:


> My sister took my pic while waiting for our friends to show up



Very Pretty!


----------



## Ruffie

Decided to go a little darker in shade for winter. Yup its winter here already snow and ice on the ground over the past week. 

View attachment Photo on 2012-10-26 at 10.09 #2.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to a halloween party today. I went with stuff I own already for a fun, cheap costume  

View attachment 123.jpg


----------



## MattB

Wickedly vampiric! Excellent!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You look adorable, Megan! 

Ruth, I really love your haircut!


----------



## dharmabean

My hair tonight.


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> Just been through the last few pages on here and people are looking FINE!!!!!
> 
> Last night went on a girls night out... Had a great time and thought I'd visit this thread again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104979



You always look hot!! xx


----------



## snuffy2000

Accidentally fell asleep while catching up on some Breaking Bad. Woke up to the world telling me I should try to be the Monopoly Man.


----------



## Mishty

Friday and Satruday night.

Zombie and some kinda really stoned sugar skull....type...beast. 

View attachment IMG_2344.jpg


View attachment IMG_2347.jpg


View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Didn't feel like working....


----------



## Scorsese86

This year's Halloween costume: in honor of my pick for the next President of the United States of America, I dressed up as a Mormon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your crazy is showing. Haha.




Scorsese86 said:


> This year's Halloween costume: in honor of my pick for the next President of the United States of America, I dressed up as a Mormon.


----------



## Scorsese86

Surlysomething said:


> Your crazy is showing. Haha.



The funny thing is that when people saw me, they ask "what are you dressed as?". I say "a Mormon". The response: "Oh, yeah, I get it. And no, not surprised at all!".

BTW: this is one of very few photos you can see me smile. I think I did it to make sure everybody understood the comedy in this.


----------



## Micara

My Halloween costume for work. I came in 2nd.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Can't dress up a work so I did orange and black..


----------



## Blackjack

I need a shave.


----------



## spiritangel

This thread is always so full of epic win, I say this all the time but dims really is full of the beautiful peoples

have been to sick to post these sooner from the weekend and a cyber crop we had to get all halloween dressed up ( a last min thing) soooo I dressed up as a vampire Dolly







and my attempt to look cute


----------



## Victoria08

This is how I spent my dinner break at work . This is the first time I've ever worn a costume for Halloween, and I have to admit...I make a cute ladybird  haha.


----------



## bmann0413

Halloween costume. Batman... on a budget. lol


----------



## seavixen

cross-posted

this is what bored + cell phone ultimately equals. 

View attachment sillies.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Loving all the Halloween costumes guys... I repped who I could.


----------



## largenlovely

Leaving the mexican restaurant and then hanging at walmart 

View attachment walmart00.jpg




View attachment car2.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

This is what i look like after a sleepless night with my niece and nephew and two dogs who don't realize night time is sleep time lol 

View attachment 100_3747.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Rare picture of me without glasses. Also, very rare to see me with makeup. Getting ready for work tonight. 

View attachment Photo-0023.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

We went for a hike, enjoying the HUGE park that runs through Chico. It was 75 and sunny out. It was fun. There were all kinds of climbing and sitting trees along the path


----------



## imaginarydiva21

This is me last night

and this was me this morning when i woke up n my mate was still asleep


----------



## AuntHen

Like hi! Like I totally like pink, like ya know!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A couple of pics from Friday morning before heading out to work and my interview that afternoon. The pics and embellishments were courtesy of my wonderful girlfriend.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Love all the pictures guys! Everyone looks so happy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> Like hi! Like I totally like pink, like ya know!



Adorable:wubu:


----------



## Deacone

It's been a while, but I'm back!


----------



## CastingPearls

Long long long day.....


----------



## Dansinfool

Well for someone who had a long day you look absolutly beautiful.Your also wearing my fave color


----------



## Ruffie

CastingPearls said:


> Long long long day.....


Love that color on you, looking good !


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> Adorable:wubu:



aw thanks!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Deacone said:


> It's been a while, but I'm back!



Love the color of your eyes! So pretty!


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> It's been a while, but I'm back!



Welcome back! And I love how your eyes come out in that pic!


----------



## largenlovely

After I got home from voting today.

View attachment ForumRunner_20121107_013016.jpg


----------



## Linda

Deacone said:


> It's been a while, but I'm back!



Welcome back!!



CastingPearls said:


> Long long long day.....



So gorgeous. That color is amazing on you Elaine.


----------



## Ruffie

Heading out to run some errands in the warm weather we had. Now we have a snow storm happening  

View attachment IMG_0027.jpg


----------



## Linda

Ruffie said:


> Heading out to run some errands in the warm weather we had. Now we have a snow storm happening



You look amazing!!!


----------



## Jack Secret

fat9276 said:


> Like hi! Like I totally like pink, like ya know!



you look totally beautiful!


----------



## Ruffie

Thank you Linda!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got Max a new hat for the cold weather  

View attachment 121108-143535.jpg


----------



## Aust99

At dinner for my birthday... The restaurant (Greek) realised it was my birthday and brought me out a cake, sparkler and a shot of ouzo... And the waiters were singing at this point too. 


View attachment 105371


----------



## WVMountainrear

Aust99 said:


> At dinner for my birthday... The restaurant (Greek) realised it was my birthday and brought me out a cake, sparkler and a shot of ouzo... And the waiters were singing at this point too.



I tried to give you birthday rep in another thread but couldn't, so I just let it go. This, however, I cannot. You look so radiant and happy! I hope the whole day was as joyous as this picture portrays. Happy Birthday!! :happy:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

lovelylady78 said:


> I tried to give you birthday rep in another thread but couldn't, so I just let it go. This, however, I cannot. You look so radiant and happy! I hope the whole day was as joyous as this picture portrays. Happy Birthday!! :happy:



Rep to you Lovelylady you said it better than I could - She is radiant, isn't she? :bow:

Darn it - system wouldn't allow me to give you rep!!!!! Boooooooooooo!


----------



## danielson123

My choice of headgear for the coming winter 

View attachment Snapshot_20121112_4.JPG


----------



## stoneyman

Ruffie said:


> Heading out to run some errands in the warm weather we had. Now we have a snow storm happening



very nice!!:eat2:


----------



## Pandasaur

I bought a few cute animal hats for winter last weekend...even though it doesnt get that cold in Texas...>.< the was way to cute to pass up 

View attachment IMG_20121013_114614.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Blackhawk2293

Aust99 said:


> At dinner for my birthday... The restaurant (Greek) realised it was my birthday and brought me out a cake, sparkler and a shot of ouzo... And the waiters were singing at this point too.



That smile says it all! Glad to see you so happy!!!


----------



## genevathistime




----------



## HDANGEL15

*actually not totally recent, but from Labor day at Red Rocks, CO w/a friend* 

View attachment jerryGarcia_redRocks.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Aust99 said:


> At dinner for my birthday... The restaurant (Greek) realised it was my birthday and brought me out a cake, sparkler and a shot of ouzo... And the waiters were singing at this point too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 105371



Love this picture because it captures a moment of pure happiness!


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> At dinner for my birthday... The restaurant (Greek) realised it was my birthday and brought me out a cake, sparkler and a shot of ouzo... And the waiters were singing at this point too.



Ohhh I can't rep you, but this is such a great picture. Beautiful!


----------



## Aust99

lovelylady78 said:


> I tried to give you birthday rep in another thread but couldn't, so I just let it go. This, however, I cannot. You look so radiant and happy! I hope the whole day was as joyous as this picture portrays. Happy Birthday!! :happy:





BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Rep to you Lovelylady you said it better than I could - She is radiant, isn't she? :bow:





Blackhawk2293 said:


> That smile says it all! Glad to see you so happy!!!





Ruffie said:


> Love this picture because it captures a moment of pure happiness!





Gingembre said:


> Ohhh I can't rep you, but this is such a great picture. Beautiful!



Thanks dims folk!!!! It was a great night and this pic is a great memory of it.... It was a good birthday this year...


----------



## CastingPearls

On my way home from dinner with my dad....


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Where have you been, young lady? Who gave you permission to be absent, hmm? I don't recall giving you permission. Don't let it happen again!

(Hi, cutie!)


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> On my way home from dinner with my dad....


 Your skin is so perfect it's like air brushed  I also love that neckline on that top (and the color )


Your Plump Princess said:


>


Welcome back! That's an awesome photo


----------



## Paul

Nice. Lovely.



Your Plump Princess said:


>


----------



## bmann0413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *actually not totally recent, but from Labor day at Red Rocks, CO w/a friend*



Ma'am, you are pretty. For serious.


----------



## Mishty

Just goofin' on the laptop with my birthday cupcake,it's crystal and loverly. Wearin' my birthday hat too. 

View attachment snapshot (5)a.jpg


View attachment snapshot (3)f.jpg


View attachment snapshot (2)f.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Mishty said:


> Just goofin' on the laptop with my birthday cupcake,it's crystal and loverly. Wearin' my birthday hat too.


It's so pretty!!! Happy Birthday Beauty!!!


----------



## KFD

Top Of My Screen said:


> Hello KFD it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?



Alright, fine...


----------



## Paul

So pretty. Did you enjoy a good birthday?



Mishty said:


> Just goofin' on the laptop with my birthday cupcake,it's crystal and loverly. Wearin' my birthday hat too.


----------



## largenlovely

The one in the garage was taken tonight at my cousin's birthday party. It was too cold to smoke outside so we took it to the garage lol

The one in the hat was on election day after I got home from voting 

View attachment ForumRunner_20121116_232604.jpg




View attachment bday.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

largenlovely said:


> The one in the hat was on election day after I got home from voting



Oops no it wasn't..sorry, it's late and I've had alcoholic beverages lol. I took this a few days ago not on election day lol


----------



## AuntHen

Double chin action!!! (and bonus rear view)


----------



## nikola090

very delightful 9276!


----------



## HottiMegan

After a long day running errands (it's a zoo out there!) and going to Tae Kwon Do graduation. I'm tired but my hair is cute. My first time using curlers with my short hair.. This is after all day too..


----------



## bmann0413

As per the request of a friend of mine, I went and bought myself a cardigan sweater. She said that all men needs to have at least one in their wardrobe.

So... whatcha think?


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Mishty said:


> Just goofin' on the laptop with my birthday cupcake,it's crystal and loverly. Wearin' my birthday hat too.



What a hottie!!


----------



## Pandasaur

My new nose ring is pretty badass....not really...<.< but I like it! 

View attachment Snapshot_20121109_2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Just another crazy Saturday night here.


----------



## willowmoon

Blackjack said:


> Just another crazy Saturday night here.



As soon as I saw the title of that book you're reading, I couldn't help but think of that movie "Throw Momma From The Train"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

A friend of mine is a professional make-up artist who specializes in vintage hair and makeup. She had some of us come over, made us all up, and a photographer friend of her take some shots of us for her portfolio (she's just starting her makeup business). There will be professional shots at some point, but for now, this self-shot with my cell cam will have to do... It was fun!


----------



## Aust99

largenlovely said:


> The one in the garage was taken tonight at my cousin's birthday party. It was too cold to smoke outside so we took it to the garage lol
> 
> The one in the hat was on election day after I got home from voting
> 
> View attachment 105430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105431


You look lovely... You always look stylish!


fat9276 said:


> Double chin action!!! (and bonus rear view)


lovely!!! Your such a babe B! 



HottiMegan said:


> After a long day running errands (it's a zoo out there!) and going to Tae Kwon Do graduation. I'm tired but my hair is cute. My first time using curlers with my short hair.. This is after all day too..


The curls have held up well... Looking good Megan


bmann0413 said:


> As per the request of a friend of mine, I went and bought myself a cardigan sweater. She said that all men needs to have at least one in their wardrobe.
> 
> So... whatcha think?


. The cardie looks great... It's a good touch to add to your wardrobe. Suits you too. 



Pandasaur said:


> My new nose ring is pretty badass....not really...<.< but I like it!


It looks cool... I love the look of these but could never get one due to work... Lol and my age.. Ha ha


Blackjack said:


> Just another crazy Saturday night here.


My kind of night.... Got to have a few quite ones every now and then. 


BigBeautifulMe said:


> A friend of mine is a professional make-up artist who specializes in vintage hair and makeup. She had some of us come over, made us all up, and a photographer friend of her take some shots of us for her portfolio (she's just starting her makeup business). There will be professional shots at some point, but for now, this self-shot with my cell cam will have to do... It was fun!



Looks lovely... I like that curl in your bangs... The makeup suits you. :kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely

Aust99 said:


> You look lovely... You always look stylish!
> lovely!!! Your such a babe B!



Thank you so much


----------



## bmann0413

Button-down shirt this time. Oh, and my hat.


----------



## CaitiDee

Me just now, on my new MacBook Air. This thing is so awesome! 

View attachment Photo on 11-21-12 at 1.07 PM #3 copy.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

BigBeautifulMe said:


> A friend of mine is a professional make-up artist who specializes in vintage hair and makeup. She had some of us come over, made us all up, and a photographer friend of her take some shots of us for her portfolio (she's just starting her makeup business). There will be professional shots at some point, but for now, this self-shot with my cell cam will have to do... It was fun!



What a beautiful smile! You are totally glowing


----------



## jr000

taken about twenty minutes ago 

View attachment glasses 3.jpg


----------



## jr000

CaitiDee said:


> Me just now, on my new MacBook Air. This thing is so awesome!



is this your first mac experience?


----------



## CaitiDee

jr000 said:


> is this your first mac experience?



It is! (Other than the iPhone. I've had that for years.)


----------



## AnnMarie

Me last night. Another year older and laying in bed.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## jr000

CaitiDee said:


> It is! (Other than the iPhone. I've had that for years.)



word of caution: if you bought applecare it doesn't cover liquid damage. i learned that the hard way a while back after i converted over to steve jobsism.

otherwise, macs are way more user friendly than anything else out there. i haven't looked back since making the switch.


----------



## dharmabean

AnnMarie said:


> Me last night. Another year older and laying in bed.




OMDEAR GOD WHERE DID YOU FIND YOUR GLASSES!!???!?!??!??!​


----------



## AnnMarie

dharmabean said:


> OMDEAR GOD WHERE DID YOU FIND YOUR GLASSES!!???!?!??!??!​



They're from eyebuydirect but last I checked they only have tortoise and black now. Glad I got these when I did! I have all three colors.


----------



## dharmabean

BLACK!! OH SNAP.

I've been looking for a decent cat eye frame that looks ok on a larger face. Stupid eye stores around Seattle always told me, "They're really meant for a smaller framed face." Eff You! I'll find me a pair eventually... and thanks to you.. <3



AnnMarie said:


> They're from eyebuydirect but last I checked they only have tortoise and black now. Glad I got these when I did! I have all three colors.


----------



## CaitiDee

jr000 said:


> word of caution: if you bought applecare it doesn't cover liquid damage. i learned that the hard way a while back after i converted over to steve jobsism.
> 
> otherwise, macs are way more user friendly than anything else out there. i haven't looked back since making the switch.



I haven't bought applecare yet. I probably won't.

I'll be honest, for a few hours there when I was trying figure out a few things on here, I had a tiny bit of regret that I didn't just get what I'm used to. But I did a lot of googling and worked it out. And now I'm so glad I got this!


----------



## Paul

Caitie,
I have a 6 year old iMac still going strong. You do not need AppleCare. If I have ever had any difficulties with my Mac it can usually be fixed by running the Disk Utility or rebooting the computer. If this doesn't do it a simpel google will usually turn up another Mac user who had the same problem and posted a solution. I have never had my Mac's hardward give me any trouble and I wished I had purchased Applecare. There are several sites on the web to help people make the switch from Windows to Mac. It looks like you have found them.


CaitiDee said:


> I haven't bought applecare yet. I probably won't.
> 
> I'll be honest, for a few hours there when I was trying figure out a few things on here, I had a tiny bit of regret that I didn't just get what I'm used to. But I did a lot of googling and worked it out. And now I'm so glad I got this!


----------



## activistfatgirl

I am a beautiful and classy lady. 

View attachment 334774_4276508684154_1213155157_o.jpg


----------



## Twilley

activistfatgirl said:


> I am a beautiful and classy lady.



That needs to be the "file photo" used for you in any kind of press release


----------



## averykennedy




----------



## zbot19

As always looking so very very beautiful Avery! Your slight freckles are just so darn cute upon your face in that or is that just the photo shadowing? Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## Jeeshcristina

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! At least it is here in my house!


----------



## dharmabean

Could you be any more cuter?



Jeeshcristina said:


>


----------



## 1love_emily

I've been away from Dims for a very very long time. So I'm trying it out again. School has been crazy busy. For those of you who don't remember/know me, I'm a college student studying music education and sociology. I've been fat for as long as I've been alive. My reason for living is my trombone and my horse, who was recently moved into the town I live in for college! 
So here's Red and I exploring the park next door to our new barn!


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty girl!




Jeeshcristina said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! At least it is here in my house!


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> I've been away from Dims for a very very long time. So I'm trying it out again.



Missed you Em!


----------



## Aust99

Jeeshcristina said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! At least it is here in my house!


Yay... Looks great!!! 



1love_emily said:


> I've been away from Dims for a very very long time. So I'm trying it out again. School has been crazy busy. For those of you who don't remember/know me, I'm a college student studying music education and sociology. I've been fat for as long as I've been alive. My reason for living is my trombone and my horse, who was recently moved into the town I live in for college!
> So here's Red and I exploring the park next door to our new barn!


. Welcome back! Lovely horse!


----------



## Twilley

Me and the cat, exchanging grievances. Also, minus two internets to myself for a bathroom pic



SANY4469 by solomonfaust, on Flickr


----------



## dharmabean

Twilley - Your amazon list, your cat picture, and your -2 to the internet... you have a lady cracking up, adoring you and slowly crushin'. :kiss2:



Twilley said:


> Me and the cat, exchanging grievances. Also, minus two internets to myself for a bathroom pic
> 
> 
> 
> SANY4469 by solomonfaust, on Flickr


----------



## dharmabean

This is my, 'I haven't washed my hair' hat


----------



## CastingPearls

Thanksgiving Day


----------



## activistfatgirl

Twilley said:


> That needs to be the "file photo" used for you in any kind of press release



If I die in a car crash, I hope to God that photo is used in my obituary. Caption: Tiffany had a good time.


----------



## MRdobolina

last friday


----------



## dharmabean

Verrah Nice. 



MRdobolina said:


> last friday


----------



## MRdobolina

sank yuuuu


----------



## Surlysomething

Always you with the cute. Always. 


CastingPearls said:


> Thanksgiving Day


----------



## AuntHen

Little tree. BIG girl.


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> Little tree. BIG girl.



Cute tree, cute girl?

I'm sure someone can come up with a better variation than that....it just begs for re-writing


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> After a long day running errands (it's a zoo out there!) and going to Tae Kwon Do graduation. I'm tired but my hair is cute. My first time using curlers with my short hair.. This is after all day too..



Very nice photo of a beautiful lady


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> Thanksgiving Day




Beautiful and so sunny picture and lady


----------



## Blackjack

activistfatgirl said:


> If I die in a car crash, I hope to God that photo is used in my obituary. Caption: Tiffany had a good time.



Tiffany had a good time being catapulted through the windshield and being slammed into by oncoming traffic.


----------



## largenlovely

Was on my way to pick up stuff from the library. I now have season 2 of stargate atlantis in my fat grubby little paws 

View attachment ForumRunner_20121128_133107.jpg


----------



## azerty

You've got a nice smile and very fine eyes and such beautiful hair


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> You've got a nice smile and very fine eyes and such beautiful hair



Thank ya very much


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

largenlovely said:


> Was on my way to pick up stuff from the library. I now have season 2 of stargate atlantis in my fat grubby little paws



Stargate is awesome. Atlantis is my favorite of the 3 series.


----------



## largenlovely

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Stargate is awesome. Atlantis is my favorite of the 3 series.



I loved the first season. I waited to start it until I got past season 8 of SG-1 so it would run parallel. I am gonna do the final season of SG-1 after this *sniff sniff* I hate for it to end.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

largenlovely said:


> I loved the first season. I waited to start it until I got past season 8 of SG-1 so it would run parallel. I am gonna do the final season of SG-1 after this *sniff sniff* I hate for it to end.



I hope they find some way to bring back Universe. Yeah, I'm one of the 12 people that liked it.


----------



## largenlovely

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> I hope they find some way to bring back Universe. Yeah, I'm one of the 12 people that liked it.



Hahahaha I'm gonna start Universe after Atlantis even though I've heard bad things about it lol. Then the two movies. I loved Farscape and haven't heard too many people rave about that one but it is one of my favorites. So I figure I might like Universe


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## dharmabean

LOVIN' THE NECKLACE




Your Plump Princess said:


>


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you! 
It was $5, got it when my town had its celebration of arts and crafts last year.


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> Cute tree, cute girl?
> 
> I'm sure someone can come up with a better variation than that....it just begs for re-writing



thank you Tad and thanks to all who gave me rep


----------



## nikola090

so beautiful 9276!

a cam-pic for the new hairlook


----------



## AnnMarie

CaitiDee said:


> I haven't bought applecare yet. I probably won't.
> 
> I'll be honest, for a few hours there when I was trying figure out a few things on here, I had a tiny bit of regret that I didn't just get what I'm used to. But I did a lot of googling and worked it out. And now I'm so glad I got this!



Get AppleCare - it's worth every GD penny if something happens to go wrong. I've used it many times for various random issues. Always, always buy it. Not even kidding. It's a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Ilegalpat

CaitiDee said:


> Me just now, on my new MacBook Air. This thing is so awesome!



I like your new haircut.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

AnnMarie said:


> Get AppleCare - it's worth every GD penny if something happens to go wrong. I've used it many times for various random issues. Always, always buy it. Not even kidding. It's a get out of jail free card.



Amen ... If you have to take it in for repair and you hear the words "logic board" you will thank your lucky stars for Apple care.


----------



## Sweetie

Me on my 49th Birthday...thinking about becoming a COUGAAAAR...

View attachment 105591


----------



## HottiMegan

Me and my hellion other wise known as Auggie. This little guy tipped over an 8 foot tree yesterday. He's still a cuddle bug though


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Me and my hellion other wise known as Auggie. This little guy tipped over an 8 foot tree yesterday. He's still a cuddle bug though



Such a nice picture : cat and santa Megan


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Such a nice picture : cat and santa Megan



Thank you  I rarely get a picture of him looking at my webcam


----------



## x0emnem0x

Well I've never posted my actual face before on these forums but I figured I might as well go ahead... recently transitioned from a dark brown to blonde - I think it turned out nicely.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Me and my hellion other wise known as Auggie. This little guy tipped over an 8 foot tree yesterday. He's still a cuddle bug though


Awww! This picture is so sweet! I tried to rep you but I gotta spread some rep 'round it says xP


----------



## Jah

HottiMegan said:


> Me and my hellion other wise known as Auggie. This little guy tipped over an 8 foot tree yesterday. He's still a cuddle bug though


That is so adorable!


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Me and my hellion other wise known as Auggie. This little guy tipped over an 8 foot tree yesterday. He's still a cuddle bug though


I love this pic. It would make an awesome holiday card. Orrrrr avatar?


----------



## Aust99

x0emnem0x said:


> Well I've never posted my actual face before on these forums but I figured I might as well go ahead... recently transitioned from a dark brown to blonde - I think it turned out nicely.



It's lovely to see a new face! Your hair looks great...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Aust99 said:


> It's lovely to see a new face! Your hair looks great...



Thank you! You're gorgeous! But - I am glad to be here... well, at least glad to finally be more active I guess... I've always been a lurker.


----------



## Aust99

Thank-you too... Lol. It's fine to lurk but you'll get more out of contributing and interacting with these awesome people...


----------



## WVMountainrear

We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.


----------



## Nexus78

Sweetie said:


> Me on my 49th Birthday...thinking about becoming a COUGAAAAR...
> 
> View attachment 105591



You're very pretty.


----------



## dharmabean

You always look gorgeous to me.



lovelylady78 said:


> We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.


----------



## x0emnem0x

lovelylady78 said:


> We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.



Love your eyes!


----------



## WVMountainrear

dharmabean said:


> You always look gorgeous to me.





x0emnem0x said:


> Love your eyes!



Thank you, ladies.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Awww! This picture is so sweet! I tried to rep you but I gotta spread some rep 'round it says xP


Thanks  It's a rare one i can get with my rambunctious kitty 



Jah said:


> That is so adorable!


Thanks 



CastingPearls said:


> I love this pic. It would make an awesome holiday card. Orrrrr avatar?


I"m planning an e-card with the kids as soon as both their santa shirts are clean  I shall make that my avatar on here though. Gotta whip out the photoshop to crop it down


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.



Very nice picture of you


----------



## Twilley

lovelylady78 said:


> We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.



Smokin as always, miss~


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.



As always, you are 110% right and totally adorable.


----------



## WVMountainrear

azerty said:


> Very nice picture of you





Twilley said:


> Smokin as always, miss~





Never2fat4me said:


> As always, you are 110% right and totally adorable.



And thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## NewfieGal

shot from my birthday 

View attachment 100_3765[1].jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Very pretty. Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## Paul

You were looking good. Did you know you have flawless skin?


lovelylady78 said:


> We had a girls' night out this evening...I was feelin' like I was lookin' pretty good as I was heading out the door.


----------



## Paul

I hope you had a fun birthday. That is a pretty picture ; I especially live your hair. You are a pretty Newfie woman.


NewfieGal said:


> shot from my birthday


----------



## Pandasaur

Before going out and hanging with friends on Saturday

Don't drink sake mixed with sweet tea in a jam jar while wearing a short dress...>_> 

View attachment IMG_20120929_000956-1.jpg


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> shot from my birthday



So cute. Nice smile


----------



## Miskatonic

I need a haircut like woah.


----------



## Sweetie

Miskatonic said:


> I need a haircut like woah.



I think it looks very touchable...nothing like running your hands through a handsome guy's hair.  But...if you must...:blink:


----------



## furious styles

my MPC and i. we make music together. you can hear it -> here, if you want to.


----------



## willowmoon

Pandasaur said:


> Before going out and hanging with friends on Saturday
> 
> Don't drink sake mixed with sweet tea in a jam jar while wearing a short dress...>_>



Cute pic!


----------



## Surlysomething

Handsome lad. 


furious styles said:


> my MPC and i. we make music together. you can hear it -> here, if you want to.


----------



## MRdobolina

cp + m


----------



## x0emnem0x

Walking 'round the house in jammies... boredom ensues.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Walking 'round the house in jammies... boredom ensues.



Beautiful picture.
I like it very much. Thank you for sharing.
Why should I bite you ?


----------



## x0emnem0x

azerty said:


> Beautiful picture.
> I like it very much. Thank you for sharing.
> Why should I bite you ?



Why not?


----------



## azerty

Well true, you look good enough to eat for don't you ?


----------



## Victoria08

Found my hat! :happy:
Ugh...just realized I'm not wearing a shirt in this pic. Oops.


----------



## azerty

Victoria08 said:


> Found my hat! :happy:
> Ugh...just realized I'm not wearing a shirt in this pic. Oops.



It tops a beautiful woman and makes the pcitures wonderful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Nexus78

x0emnem0x said:


> Walking 'round the house in jammies... boredom ensues.



Continuously beautiful. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

Taken in the car waiting for hubs..


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> Taken in the car waiting for hubs..




Love the hair! Pretty girl


----------



## dharmabean

Omg Megan! I'm Loving The Pink In The Hair.


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> Taken in the car waiting for hubs..



You look beautiful.


----------



## HottiMegan

x0emnem0x said:


> Love the hair! Pretty girl


Aww, thank you 



dharmabean said:


> Omg Megan! I'm Loving The Pink In The Hair.


Thanks! I bought fire engine red for my hair in honor of xmas but it's turned out to be seriously hot pink. Not complaining though 



Sweetie said:


> You look beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paul said:


> You were looking good. Did you know you have flawless skin?



Thank you...and that's an illusion done with makeup and lighting, I can assure you.


----------



## dharmabean

Relaxed. Unpacked. Cookies Baked. Laundry Done. Dishes Done.

Where's my glass of wine again? 

View attachment Me12612.jpg


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Taken in the car waiting for hubs..



So sweet, delicious picture.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Relaxed. Unpacked. Cookies Baked. Laundry Done. Dishes Done.
> 
> Where's my glass of wine again?



Very nice picture. Thank you


----------



## ClashCityRocker

on a group bicycle ride a few of us decided to jump in a fountain


----------



## MadLordOfMilk

View attachment roar-im-a-bear.jpg


Roar, I am a bear :E

Taken recently at a hockey game in Berlin! (Sorry about the lockout, friends back home in the US.  ) Berlin's hockey team is the Eisbären (Polar bears), hence the hat


----------



## Jeeshcristina

ClashCityRocker said:


> on a group bicycle ride a few of us decided to jump in a fountain



I am totally okay with this picture.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think you just made my whole day.

:eat2:




ClashCityRocker said:


> on a group bicycle ride a few of us decided to jump in a fountain


----------



## Shan34

Hahaha! Silly mood!  

View attachment SCARY.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Wooooooooo :d 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## dharmabean

Way adorable.





Deacone said:


> Wooooooooo :d


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shan34 said:


> Hahaha! Silly mood!



You are my hero. <3



Deacone said:


> Wooooooooo :d



Love it!


----------



## DearPrudence

A quite recent photo.


----------



## balletguy

love the glasses, very cute pic, and love the screen name.


----------



## DearPrudence

balletguy said:


> love the glasses, very cute pic, and love the screen name.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## x0emnem0x

DearPrudence said:


> A quite recent photo.



Gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## azerty

Shan34 said:


> Hahaha! Silly mood!



Lol, nice picture


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Wooooooooo :d



Yes thumbs up


----------



## azerty

DearPrudence said:


> A quite recent photo.



Very nice picture


----------



## dharmabean

New Winter Hat!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> New Winter Hat!!



I love it!! So aderble.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> New Winter Hat!!



Very nice little hat


----------



## danielson123

I also just got a new hat - Watch out ladies. 

View attachment Snapshot_20121208_2.JPG


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> New Winter Hat!!



Nice hat.


----------



## minerva

Hey y'all. Am here only sporadically, but thought I'd wave hello.

New jacket, old necklace, and wet hair on the way out the door! 

View attachment December2012.jpg


View attachment December2012a.jpg


----------



## balletguy

minerva said:


> Hey y'all. Am here only sporadically, but thought I'd wave hello.
> 
> New jacket, old necklace, and wet hair on the way out the door!



u look great


----------



## balletguy

dharmabean said:


> New Winter Hat!!



cute hat!


----------



## azerty

minerva said:


> Hey y'all. Am here only sporadically, but thought I'd wave hello.
> 
> New jacket, old necklace, and wet hair on the way out the door!



Beautiful pictures.


----------



## x0emnem0x

From last night... I was out late with friends and ended up getting McDonalds at 6 in the morning... slept until 3 PM. Ridiculous. But food was worth it! Haha


----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


> From last night... I was out late with friends and ended up getting McDonalds at 6 in the morning... slept until 3 PM. Ridiculous. But food was worth it! Haha



sounds like a good night, great picture too


----------



## dharmabean

Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.


 Very pretty * [Also, since I still can't rep you, your new winter hat is freaking adorable!] *


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.



Looks good to me. Great pic.


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> on a group bicycle ride a few of us decided to jump in a fountain




I'm gonna have to agree with Jeeshcristina and say that I'm also completely ok with this picture!


----------



## Oona

dharmabean said:


> Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.



You're super pretty! And your make-up looks good too!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> From last night... I was out late with friends and ended up getting McDonalds at 6 in the morning... slept until 3 PM. Ridiculous. But food was worth it! Haha



Veru nice picture. Beautiful in fact.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

dharmabean said:


> Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.



Such a lovely beautiful woman.  Loving the NorCal Star too.


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> From last night... I was out late with friends and ended up getting McDonalds at 6 in the morning... slept until 3 PM. Ridiculous. But food was worth it! Haha



You look great. Love the side braid.


----------



## Sweetie

ClashCityRocker said:


> on a group bicycle ride a few of us decided to jump in a fountain



I've tried to resist since you first posted this but yikes...I can't stop.. YOWSA!!!! AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SAID THIS COUGAR! :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Today.


----------



## dharmabean

I wish my job would let me pull off fun hair colors! Adorable, as usual.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> I wish my job would let me pull off fun hair colors! Adorable, as usual.


Thank you! 

I actually only decided it was okay to dye my hair blue after I didn't get a job, while I figure there's no better time to go crazy than while I'm unemployed .. I'll admit, I never feel as happy with my hair as I do when it's an unnatural color.


----------



## Sweetie

Your Plump Princess said:


> Today.



You are so darn cute! Love the blue hair. I wish I wasn't so timid when I was young. I would have loved to do the blue hair thing.  Alas, too late for me....


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> You are so darn cute! Love the blue hair. I wish I wasn't so timid when I was young. I would have loved to do the blue hair thing.  Alas, too late for me....




Never too late! Start out with some thing simple like peek a boo colors.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.



Very good pictute. Thank you


----------



## Dromond

Not great quality, but a great picture nonetheless. 

Charlie and me. :wubu:


----------



## Oona

I actually did my hair and make-up... on the same day! lol


----------



## Sweetie

Wow...nice pic. You look great.


----------



## Sweetie

Awww...he's cute! Nice pic. 



Dromond said:


> Not great quality, but a great picture nonetheless.
> 
> Charlie and me. :wubu:


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Wow...nice pic. You look great.



Thanks ^_^


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> Not great quality, but a great picture nonetheless.
> 
> Charlie and me. :wubu:



Sweet pic, Dromond!



Oona said:


> I actually did my hair and make-up... on the same day! lol



You clean up nicely  Now, if we could just get a pic of you where you are not making that "I hate posing for pictures" lopsided smile......


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> Not great quality, but a great picture nonetheless.
> 
> Charlie and me. :wubu:


Such a precious picture!


----------



## Dromond

Sweetie said:


> Awww...he's cute! Nice pic.





Tad said:


> Sweet pic, Dromond!





Your Plump Princess said:


> Such a precious picture!



Thank you, and also thank you to the reppers.

We were watching cartoons together.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> Not great quality, but a great picture nonetheless.
> 
> Charlie and me. :wubu:



Of all of the reppable things you've posted, I so wanted to rep this one. And I *will *eventually, even if it's not today.  Such a sweet picture, Dro... :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me...cross posted from another thread...


----------



## dharmabean

lovelylady78 said:


> Of all of the reppable things you've posted, I so wanted to rep this one. And I *will *eventually, even if it's not today.  Such a sweet picture, Dro... :happy:




I gotchoo!


----------



## bmann0413

Hey.


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Today.



Very nice, beautiful


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> I actually did my hair and make-up... on the same day! lol



Beautiful, adorable


----------



## elliott_fan

dharmabean said:


> Spent a couple hours looking at youtube videos trying to accomplish a "smokey eye" look.



You did really well! It took me many a times to achieve the "smokey eye" without looking like I had two black eyes... so not attractive


----------



## elliott_fan

Latest.


----------



## succubus_dxb

I've been computer-less for months now and just realized that I can post from my phone... Oops!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Look at all the pretty girls!


----------



## Sweetie

elliott_fan said:


> Latest.



Beautiful pic. You have gorgeous skin you lucky woman.


----------



## Sweetie

succubus_dxb said:


> I've been computer-less for months now and just realized that I can post from my phone... Oops!!



Wow...you look great. Love the retro makeup...so glamorous!


----------



## Mishty

I like donuts....


.....ah lot. 

View attachment 577752_10200261975977287_1153715683_n.jpg


View attachment 261414_10200217398782885_907753308_n.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

I effin love you. :wubu:



Mishty said:


> I like donuts....
> 
> 
> .....ah lot.


----------



## Oona

Mishty said:


> I like donuts....
> 
> 
> .....ah lot.



I used to live RIGHT down the street from the last KK in San Diego... then I moved two + hours away...

So right now, I'm über jealous!


----------



## Sweetie

Mishty said:


> I like donuts....
> 
> 
> .....ah lot.



I like YOU. You always make me smile.


----------



## azerty

elliott_fan said:


> Latest.



What a nice picture


----------



## azerty

succubus_dxb said:


> I've been computer-less for months now and just realized that I can post from my phone... Oops!!



Beautiful picture


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> I like donuts....
> 
> 
> .....ah lot.



Funny and beautiful pictures


----------



## Micara

My new dress that I love!


----------



## Oona

Micara said:


> My new dress that I love!



Super freaking cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Forgive the bathroom pic.


----------



## Paul

Very nice!


Micara said:


> My new dress that I love!


----------



## seavixen

I don't tend to look as fat as I am in pics. Here's one where I sorta do.

This was in one of the weirdest motel rooms I've ever stayed in, in Manteca, CA. 

View attachment mirrorpicx.jpg


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> My new dress that I love!



Very nice, beautiful picture


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the bathroom pic.



BeutifulYou. Very nice picture. Thank you


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> I don't tend to look as fat as I am in pics. Here's one where I sorta do.
> 
> This was in one of the weirdest motel rooms I've ever stayed in, in Manteca, CA.



You are just beautiful.


----------



## baxter

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the bathroom pic.



Wow absolutely gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Late night gaming...


----------



## Dromond

Gamer girls rock.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Late night gaming...



Beautiful


----------



## Oona

I'm smiling at work? Why yes, yes I am! It's Friday AND I have extra caffeine!


----------



## Sweetie

Micara said:


> My new dress that I love!



You look great!


----------



## Sweetie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the bathroom pic.



Very nice pic. You have a wonderful smile!


----------



## Sweetie

seavixen said:


> I don't tend to look as fat as I am in pics. Here's one where I sorta do.
> 
> This was in one of the weirdest motel rooms I've ever stayed in, in Manteca, CA.



Very nice pic. I envy you your brows!


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> Late night gaming...



You have the most beautiful hair...love the color and the length...lucky girl!


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> I'm smiling at work? Why yes, yes I am! It's Friday AND I have extra caffeine!



I think this is my fav pic of you yet...great smile and you look awesome in that shade of pink.


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> I think this is my fav pic of you yet...great smile and you look awesome in that shade of pink.



Aw thank you! My office is freeeezing! We finally got rain here, so I'm in my Uggs, skinny jeans and comfy sweater


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> Gamer girls rock.


I agree! 



azerty said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!



Oona said:


> I'm smiling at work? Why yes, yes I am! It's Friday AND I have extra caffeine!


I love your smile! So cute! 



Sweetie said:


> You have the most beautiful hair...love the color and the length...lucky girl!


Thank you! <3


----------



## Tad

Aha, the rare and elusive full on, both sides, Oona smile!!!!!    (and worth the wait, I should add)


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> I love your smile! So cute!




Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Aha, the rare and elusive full on, both sides, Oona smile!!!!!    (and worth the wait, I should add)



Why thank you! You just made me smile... again! ^_^


----------



## flyingsolo101

Me, with an immature moustache. I like to stay clean shaven, but this was just for fun, when I shaved off my beard.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

First decent pic of me in a LONG, long time and right before heading to bed, no less. :happy:

(and yes, that is a cutaway poster of the USS Defiant behind me)... 

View attachment Picture 7b.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

You've got some of the warmest brown eyes I've seen in a long time. Diggin' the gray around the ears too. * wink *


----------



## Sweetie

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> First decent pic of me in a LONG, long time and right before heading to bed, no less. :happy:
> 
> (and yes, that is a cutaway poster of the USS Defiant behind me)...



Well hello there Admiral! I've always wondered what the face behind the avator looked like. Very nice pic. BTW, LOVE the avatar.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> First decent pic of me in a LONG, long time and right before heading to bed, no less. :happy:
> 
> (and yes, that is a cutaway poster of the USS Defiant behind me)...



I heart your face.


----------



## e.sato

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the bathroom pic.


You are amazing pretty, dear lady.
Thank you for share one more beautiful picture!
Hugs!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> First decent pic of me in a LONG, long time and right before heading to bed, no less. :happy:
> 
> (and yes, that is a cutaway poster of the USS Defiant behind me)...



Well, aren't you a handsome devil!!!! :eat2:


----------



## penguin

dharmabean said:


> You've got some of the warmest brown eyes I've seen in a long time. Diggin' the gray around the ears too. * wink *



They are the sort of eyes you could lose yourself in, for sure.


----------



## Sweetie

Just little 'ole me... 

View attachment 105846


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Just little 'ole me...
> 
> View attachment 105846



ADORABLENESS!!


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> ADORABLENESS!!



Awww thanks.


----------



## Nexus78

Sweetie said:


> Just little 'ole me...
> 
> View attachment 105846



Wow beautiful pic. I love the glasses.


----------



## Sweetie

Nexus78 said:


> Wow beautiful pic. I love the glasses.



Thank you.


----------



## balletguy

Sweetie said:


> Just little 'ole me...
> 
> View attachment 105846



Very cute...love your glasses


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Just little 'ole me...
> 
> View attachment 105846



Nive, very nice look in your eyes


----------



## Sweetie

azerty said:


> Nive, very nice look in your eyes



Thank you...I have to admit I was feeling a little naughty at the time.


----------



## Scorsese86

My head makes me look way bigger than I really am.


----------



## Sweetie

Scorsese86 said:


> My head makes me look way bigger than I really am.



Thats all them brains you got lol. Love the hair. Nice pic.


----------



## Scorsese86

Sweetie said:


> Thats all them brains you got lol. Love the hair. Nice pic.



Yeah, well, I had an oral examination at University on Friday, so I guess I'm still O.D.'ing on smartness :happy:
Oh, the reason my hair is that way is because I was playing "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" soundtrack, and when the Meat Loaf song comes on, I must sing-a-long... and act out the entire scene.


----------



## Sweetie

Scorsese86 said:


> Yeah, well, I had an oral examination at University on Friday, so I guess I'm still O.D.'ing on smartness :happy:
> Oh, the reason my hair is that way is because I was playing "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" soundtrack, and when the Meat Loaf song comes on, I must sing-a-long... and act out the entire scene.



Love that movie!


----------



## Scorsese86

Sweetie said:


> Love that movie!



Who doesn't love that movie?
Oh, I hope to one day attend one of those crazy screenings of the film, and all dressed up as Eddie


----------



## dharmabean

I used to dress up as Magenta.. and go to the midnight showing in Seattle at the Egyptian Theater.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A couple weeks ago


----------



## Pandasaur

I went to a party on Christmas Party on Saturday =)...I really need to get some accessories to look more festive 

View attachment IMG_20121202_171800.jpg


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> A couple weeks ago



Very nice picture. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dansinfool

Heading out to Dinner 

View attachment 100_0977large[2].jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Dansinfool said:


> Heading out to Dinner



Nice pic.


----------



## spiritangel

I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people 


here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday


----------



## Sweetie

spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday



You look BEAUTIFUL! Love everything...the hair, the makeup, the dress...AWESOME.


----------



## dharmabean

You are so beautiful. 



spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday


----------



## MRdobolina




----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


>



You are sooooo cute.


----------



## Mathias

Here I am with the dog.


----------



## dharmabean

Awe, outstanding picture of the both of you!! :: hug ::



Mathias said:


> Here I am with the dog.


----------



## Sweetie

Mathias said:


> Here I am with the dog.



Nice pic...you have a wonderful smile!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday



You look amazing Amanda!


----------



## nugget34

spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday



Nice shirt/top/dress

Sorry woman's clothing isn't my forte


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sweetie said:


> You are sooooo cute.



Ty mamas! <3


----------



## azerty

Mathias said:


> Here I am with the dog.



I like it very much : beautiful picture


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday



This is an amazingly beautiful picture of you  So cute


----------



## Dansinfool

Beautiful pic of you spiritangel


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Mathias said:


> Here I am with the dog.



AMAZING PICTURE!!!!!!!!
You look Amazing! The Dog looks Amazing! The Room/Tree looks Amazing!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> First decent pic of me in a LONG, long time and right before heading to bed, no less. :happy:
> 
> (and yes, that is a cutaway poster of the USS Defiant behind me)...



Very Nice - Quite Handsome!!!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mathias said:


> Here I am with the dog.



Great picture. You have the best smile!


----------



## spiritangel

Sweetie said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL! Love everything...the hair, the makeup, the dress...AWESOME.



The make up is minimal lip gloss and mascara was it. Thank you for the lovely compliment 



dharmabean said:


> You are so beautiful.



as are you 



Blackhawk2293 said:


> You look amazing Amanda!



aww shucks ty Blackhawk



nugget34 said:


> Nice shirt/top/dress
> 
> Sorry woman's clothing isn't my forte



lol np it is actually a top that I have had for ages but do not wear often.



azerty said:


> This is an amazingly beautiful picture of you  So cute



why ty kind sir the compliment is most appreciated.



Dansinfool said:


> Beautiful pic of you spiritangel



ty for the lovely compliment Dansinfool


----------



## x0emnem0x

spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday



I just love your hair and you have a nice smile!!  so cute


----------



## Dansinfool

Sweetie said:


> Nice pic.



Thank you sweetie


----------



## nikola090

new


----------



## crosseyedhamster

x0emnem0x said:


>



This is another really cute picture.

Granted, I think I'm becoming a fan :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x

crosseyedhamster said:


> This is another really cute picture.
> 
> Granted, I think I'm becoming a fan :happy:



Thank you... hehe.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me........


----------



## bmann0413

I am ready for the end of the world. lol


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> I am ready for the end of the world. lol



Love the hat.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

nikola090 said:


> new



Gavin Rossdale is that you! LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

x0emnem0x said:


>



Naturally beautiful picture.


----------



## dharmabean

New Glasses!!! FINALLY after two years. Woot.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> New Glasses!!! FINALLY after two years. Woot.



Nice glasses...you look beautiful.


----------



## matt12345

dharmabean said:


> New Glasses!!! FINALLY after two years. Woot.



very cute


----------



## Paul

I love this picture, especially your use of lighting.



lovelylady78 said:


> Me........


----------



## x0emnem0x

dharmabean said:


> New Glasses!!! FINALLY after two years. Woot.



Girl, flawless! I love this picture. You are gorgeous.  Nice glasses, too!


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> New Glasses!!! FINALLY after two years. Woot.



Very nice picture


----------



## Duchess of York

New bifocal specs...:happy: 

View attachment 532504_521236887895576_1888129722_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Duchess of York said:


> New bifocal specs...:happy:



1) I LOVE YOUR EYES
2) Those glasses - awesome pick!! Love em! 
3) Pretty smile
4) Cute face hahaha 

Okay I am done jeez I find myself complimenting the girls on here more than I even compliment my own boyfriend haha.


----------



## Duchess of York

Thank you!


----------



## ODFFA

Me by the sea

View attachment 105940


Me and the tree

View attachment 105941




I also just _have_ to say, Lovelylady, Dharma & Dutchess -- goooorgeous!


----------



## spiritangel

ODFFA said:


> Me by the sea
> 
> View attachment 105940
> 
> 
> Me and the tree
> 
> View attachment 105941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just _have_ to say, Lovelylady, Dharma & Dutchess -- goooorgeous!



I agree with Odette so many beautiful pics including these of you what wonderful pics you truly are a beautiful stunning woman


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Okay I am done jeez I find myself complimenting the girls on here more than I even compliment my own boyfriend haha.



That's because the ladies on here are all gorgeous! (You included!)


----------



## Rowan

Figured I'd post a couple recent pics of me since I look a little different (lost a bunch of weight since i was here last) 

View attachment white tshirt.jpg


View attachment red tshirt.jpg


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Rowan said:


> Figured I'd post a couple recent pics of me since I look a little different (lost a bunch of weight since i was here last)



Still as gorgeous as ever! :smitten:


----------



## azerty

Duchess of York said:


> New bifocal specs...:happy:



Very nice picture and beautiful eyes in deed


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> Me by the sea
> 
> View attachment 105940
> 
> 
> Me and the tree
> 
> View attachment 105941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just _have_ to say, Lovelylady, Dharma & Dutchess -- goooorgeous!



Very nice set


----------



## azerty

Rowan said:


> Figured I'd post a couple recent pics of me since I look a little different (lost a bunch of weight since i was here last)



Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Rowan

crosseyedhamster said:


> Still as gorgeous as ever! :smitten:





azerty said:


> Beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing



Thank you cross 

Thank you azerty...and you're welcome


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> That's because the ladies on here are all gorgeous! (You included!)



Thanks lady!!


----------



## Donna

I've got an "in" with the big guy in red


----------



## x0emnem0x

Rowan said:


> Figured I'd post a couple recent pics of me since I look a little different (lost a bunch of weight since i was here last)


So pretty!




Donna said:


> I've got an "in" with the big guy in red



Cute! Love this pic. Such pretty ladiesss on Dims!


----------



## azerty

Donna said:


> I've got an "in" with the big guy in red



So beautiful


----------



## Rowan

x0emnem0x said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! Love this pic. Such pretty ladiesss on Dims!



Thank you hon


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Donna said:


> I've got an "in" with the big guy in red



very adorable and sweet


----------



## Dansinfool

Donna said:


> I've got an "in" with the big guy in red



Very nice pic Donna


----------



## furious styles

prototype look. 
my lenses still aren't in these


----------



## x0emnem0x

furious styles said:


> prototype look.
> my lenses still aren't in these



Let me love you! XD


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

View attachment Ginny.jpg


This is what happens when you get together fat people in DC the weekend after my birthday. You get sass. 

(Photo credit: Alisha Rose!)


----------



## Sweetie

furious styles said:


> prototype look.
> my lenses still aren't in these



Very nice.


----------



## Alan

Rowan said:


> Figured I'd post a couple recent pics of me since I look a little different (lost a bunch of weight since i was here last)



If you are happy with your weight loss, so am I...looking good, Rowan!


----------



## Sweetie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 105962
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you get together fat people in DC the weekend after my birthday. You get sass.
> 
> (Photo credit: Alisha Rose!)



Great pic...you have a wonderful smile.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

It's been awhile.... 

View attachment ChristmasDress.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

MzDeeZyre said:


> It's been awhile....



Very nice...love your dress!


----------



## Alan

MzDeeZyre said:


> It's been awhile....




Nice Christmas dress...very flattering on you!
Happy Holidays


----------



## Alan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 105962
> 
> This is what happens when you get together fat people in DC the weekend after my birthday. You get sass.
> 
> 
> "Sass", can often be a good thing, as can alot of other attributes that rhyme with it...Hope you enjoyed your birthday AND happy holidays!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


>



Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sweetie said:


> Gorgeous as usual.



gracias mi amor


----------



## stoneyman

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 105962
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you get together fat people in DC the weekend after my birthday. You get sass.
> 
> (Photo credit: Alisha Rose!)




this photo is great! a pretty, happy girl.....


----------



## flyingsolo101

x0emnem0x said:


>



SUPER duper cute


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 105962
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you get together fat people in DC the weekend after my birthday. You get sass.
> 
> (Photo credit: Alisha Rose!)



So nice picture. Beautiful


----------



## azerty

MzDeeZyre said:


> It's been awhile....



What a beaitiful and adorable woman


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Very nice picture


----------



## penguin

Ready to go spend Christmas with the family


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Ready to go spend Christmas with the family



You're looking so fabulous!


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> Ready to go spend Christmas with the family



You are truly beautiful Penguin.


----------



## dharmabean

OMG YOU'RE STUNNING!! Wow. :: new girl crush incoming :wubu: ::




penguin said:


> Ready to go spend Christmas with the family


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> You're looking so fabulous!





Sweetie said:


> You are truly beautiful Penguin.





dharmabean said:


> OMG YOU'RE STUNNING!! Wow. :: new girl crush incoming :wubu: ::



:blush: thank you so much! You're all very sweet


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> Ready to go spend Christmas with the family



So beautiful picture. Have a nice time


----------



## x0emnem0x

azerty said:


> Very nice picture


Thanks!


penguin said:


> Ready to go spend Christmas with the family


I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair, and your face, gorgeous!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Even though I'm a grumpy pants today, at least all of my lights on the tree are in functioning order today.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jeeshcristina said:


> Even though I'm a grumpy pants today, at least all of my lights on the tree are in functioning order today.



Breathtakingly gorgeous as always.


----------



## Sweetie

Jeeshcristina said:


> Even though I'm a grumpy pants today, at least all of my lights on the tree are in functioning order today.



You're the prettiest grumpypants I ever saw.


----------



## azerty

Jeeshcristina said:


> Even though I'm a grumpy pants today, at least all of my lights on the tree are in functioning order today.



What a beautiful pictures. So cute and adorable


----------



## ConnieLynn

Jeeshcristina said:


> Even though I'm a grumpy pants today, at least all of my lights on the tree are in functioning order today.



You've got style  Love the necklace.

On my way to friends for dinner. We try to out 'hat' each other 

View attachment 105976


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweetie said:


> You're the prettiest grumpypants I ever saw.



B-E-A-UTIFUL!!


----------



## Sweetie

ConnieLynn said:


> You've got style  Love the necklace.
> 
> On my way to friends for dinner. We try to out 'hat' each other
> 
> View attachment 105976



Nice. Have a great time ConnieLynn!


----------



## Dansinfool

MzDeeZyre said:


> It's been awhile....



Great pic of you


----------



## Dansinfool

ConnieLynn said:


> You've got style  Love the necklace.
> 
> On my way to friends for dinner. We try to out 'hat' each other
> 
> View attachment 105976



Lovin the hat


----------



## azerty

ConnieLynn said:


> You've got style  Love the necklace.
> 
> On my way to friends for dinner. We try to out 'hat' each other
> 
> View attachment 105976



Nice and cute picture


----------



## Stuffingkit

my faaaace! 

View attachment myface.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Stuffingkit said:


> my faaaace!



So pretty!! x3


----------



## azerty

Yes I agree, so pretty : beautiful


----------



## Twilley

ConnieLynn said:


> You've got style  Love the necklace.
> 
> On my way to friends for dinner. We try to out 'hat' each other
> 
> View attachment 105976



lookin' good~


----------



## Sweetie

Stuffingkit said:


> my faaaace!



Yes..it's a beautiful face.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I got temporarily laid off for Christmas so now my beard can flourish w00t 

View attachment IMAG0045.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got temporarily laid off for Christmas so now my beard can flourish w00t



Very handsome on you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got temporarily laid off for Christmas so now my beard can flourish w00t



Love it, very handsome.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

View attachment mennan.jpg


this is me and my nan on christmas day :wubu:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sweetie said:


> Nice. Have a great time ConnieLynn!





Dansinfool said:


> Lovin the hat





azerty said:


> Nice and cute picture





Twilley said:


> lookin' good~



Thanks! A good time was had by all, and the hat made the rounds.


----------



## ConnieLynn

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got temporarily laid off for Christmas so now my beard can flourish w00t



Must be my state of mind... I read this as "I got temporarily laid" and was wondering how that worked  Nice beard.


----------



## Oona

Lovin my new clothes <3


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Lovin my new clothes <3



Very nice top...but your smile is what I noticed. So pretty.


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Very nice top...but you're smile is what I noticed. So pretty.



Aw thank you! ^_^


----------



## dharmabean

GORGEOUS!! You look beautiful.. and happy. I say, don't ever change "dressing up and wearing make up".. looks divine on you. :kiss2:



Oona said:


> Lovin my new clothes <3


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Lovin my new clothes <3



Very nice in deed. You are a beautiful woman


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Very nice top...but your smile is what I noticed. So pretty.





dharmabean said:


> GORGEOUS!! You look beautiful.. and happy. I say, don't ever change "dressing up and wearing make up".. looks divine on you. :kiss2:





azerty said:


> Very nice in deed. You are a beautiful woman



Thank You <3


----------



## bmann0413

Everyone's looking all nice and awesome and stuff... and I'm just like...


----------



## Mishty

Christmas morning going through my uncles record collection.
He let me pick one to keep! :wubu: 

View attachment untitledryuru.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Mishty said:


> Christmas morning going through my uncles record collection.
> He let me pick one to keep! :wubu:



Jealous! Is the one you're holding the one you kept?!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

kaylaisamachine said:


> Breathtakingly gorgeous as always.


You always make my day, Kayla dear. 


Sweetie said:


> You're the prettiest grumpypants I ever saw.



Aww, thank you. I wish I could say my mood has improved, but no dice. 



azerty said:


> What a beautiful pictures. So cute and adorable



 I certainly appreciate the kind words, thank you! 


ConnieLynn said:


> You've got style  Love the necklace.


Thanks, I got it at a super great price so I couldn't pass it up. I always love fun, funky stuff.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

This is our new pet snake Leviathan. :3 It took me a couple minutes, but I finally got the courage to hold him. He's my new pal. 

View attachment levi.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Everyone's looking all nice and awesome and stuff... and I'm just like...



You're just like...absolutely the coolest Santa I ever did see.


----------



## Sweetie

Mishty said:


> Christmas morning going through my uncles record collection.
> He let me pick one to keep! :wubu:



Good for you...care to share what you chose?


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> This is our new pet snake Leviathan. :3 It took me a couple minutes, but I finally got the courage to hold him. He's my new pal.



Love you...could definitely live without mr. slitther..me and spiders and snakes ARE NOT FRIENDS.


----------



## Jack Secret

spiritangel said:


> I love this thread so full of amazing and beautiful people
> 
> 
> here is me at the Christmas Party yesterday



Wow! Pretty aren't you?


----------



## Mishty

Jeeshcristina said:


> Jealous! Is the one you're holding the one you kept?!





Sweetie said:


> Good for you...care to share what you chose?



I chose an awesome,and very rare Andy Griffith album called Just For Laughs! It was unopen,and I'm debating on if I should break the seal,and lose some value,or just frame it,since I'm a huuuge Andy fan! 

My uncle has some seriously rare,and old ass TV inspired stuff. 

OH! And I got to touch the Beatles White album. My life could end today and I'd die happy. :blush:


----------



## bmann0413

Sweetie said:


> You're just like...absolutely the coolest Santa I ever did see.



Aaaaaaaand now, I'm blushing. lol :blush:


----------



## LJ Rock

Nice! I used to look through all my uncle's albums when I went to his house for xmas as well. I wonder if he still has all his old first print Beatles albums... 



Mishty said:


> Christmas morning going through my uncles record collection.
> He let me pick one to keep! :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock

A sneaky photo I took wearing someone else's glasses whilst in their bathroom. 

View attachment photo 4.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

LJ Rock said:


> A sneaky photo I took wearing someone else's glasses whilst in their bathroom.



Nice beard.


----------



## LJ Rock

Sweetie said:


> Nice beard.



thanks  I've been wearing it this way for around 3 years now. Sometimes I think of shaving it or trying a different look, but I don't what else I'd do at this point.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


>



OMG you have the prettiest blue eyes. Lucky lucky girl.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sweetie said:


> OMG you have the prettiest blue eyes. Lucky lucky girl.



Aw thank you! They're actually not totally blue, they're more hazel (green/brown) but sometimes they do look blue very much so for instance in this picture lol I guess it depends on the weather and where I am at. If you look closely they are very green on the inside and almost dark blue on the outside.


----------



## zbot19

averykennedy said:


>



So very beautiful i have to comment on it twice! You look great Avery! Hope you are doing well! Miss hearing from you! Take care and have a Happy New Year! Big Hugs and Belly Rubs-Derek


----------



## seavixen

I never wear dresses, so I figured photographic evidence was necessary. 

View attachment awfullaughing.jpg


View attachment ughdress.jpg


----------



## furious styles

seavixen said:


> I never wear dresses, so I figured photographic evidence was necessary.



yes. necessary.


----------



## NewfieGal

Me and Sis Boxing Day 

View attachment 77009_10152372907085004_93797651_n.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

seavixen said:


> I never wear dresses, so I figured photographic evidence was necessary.





You look gorgeous in red!


----------



## Sweetie

NewfieGal said:


> Me and Sis Boxing Day



Beautiful!


----------



## Paul

You might consider wearing dresses more often. You look very good in a dress, love it.



seavixen said:


> I never wear dresses, so I figured photographic evidence was necessary.


----------



## Paul

Very beautiful sisters. You could almost be twins  .


NewfieGal said:


> Me and Sis Boxing Day


----------



## HottiMegan

Happy New Year!
I'm spending the evening in watching movies and hanging out in my long johns and slippers


----------



## spiritangel

Here is me Last night on NYE it was hot hot and hotter here


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> Happy New Year!
> I'm spending the evening in watching movies and hanging out in my long johns and slippers



Cute!



spiritangel said:


> Here is me Last night on NYE it was hot hot and hotter here



"Hot hot and hotter." Very appropriate for the pic.


----------



## ~nai'a~

Picture taken tonight celebrating the New Year... :happy: 

View attachment DSC_0250.e.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NewfieGal said:


> Me and Sis Boxing Day



Newfie, your hair looks great here! This color and style are really flattering on you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Dancing in the NEW YEAR 2013...good times* 

View attachment NYEdance2013.jpg


----------



## Pandasaur

New Years Eve! 

View attachment IMG_20130101_002923.jpg


----------



## Twilley

spiritangel said:


> Here is me Last night on NYE it was hot hot and hotter here



cute as always, miss


----------



## ConnieLynn

seavixen said:


> I never wear dresses, so I figured photographic evidence was necessary.



You look beautiful! Red is definitely your color.




NewfieGal said:


> Me and Sis Boxing Day



Loving your hair, and you have such pretty eyes.



HottiMegan said:


> Happy New Year!
> I'm spending the evening in watching movies and hanging out in my long johns and slippers



Let's hear it for long johns! 



~nai'a~ said:


> Picture taken tonight celebrating the New Year... :happy:



You are so perfectly put together -- nails, lips, streak in your hair. Great 'polished' look.


----------



## ~nai'a~

Thank you ConnieLynn! That's so nice of you to say...
Happy New Year! :happy:



You are so perfectly put together -- nails, lips, streak in your hair. Great 'polished' look.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CastingPearls

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ~nai'a~

CastingPearls said:


> Happy New Year everyone!



Beautiful, beautiful picture.... Coral is your colour! 

You always have a radiant présence in your pictures...


----------



## sweetfrancaise

How fabulous everyone looks in their holiday finery! I went out on the town on NYE & had an incredible night. Luckily, there's some photographic evidence! 

View attachment 190631_10151228564888634_1188931819_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond

There are a lot of damn fine looking people here.


----------



## Tad

Wow, great to see so many people all dolled up! All sorts of great pics 

Seavixen--thank you for the documentary photographs! You rock that dress 

NewfieGal--wow, looks like the good looks and photogenicness runs in the family, great pic of you and your sister


----------



## Mishty

My New Years Eve was almost ruined by the Fedex fuckers that didn't deliver my dress on time. My good friend is a mailman,and he wore the wrong shirt to be funny. 

I don't remember any of these. 

Oy! 

View attachment IMG_1179.jpg


View attachment IMG_1178.jpg


View attachment IMG_1171.jpg


----------



## MRdobolina

new years day ... bout to get some kinda wasted and see some mummers 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## Oona

After a long day of bummin it at work.


----------



## dharmabean

New Picture.. Just took it. I loved how my hair looked when I took my bun out after work.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> After a long day of bummin it at work.





dharmabean said:


> New Picture.. Just took it. I loved how my hair looked when I took my bun out after work.



Gorgeous gals!


----------



## Victoria08

dharmabean said:


> New Picture.. Just took it. I loved how my hair looked when I took my bun out after work.



You are so pretty!!


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> Gorgeous gals!



Thank you, pretty!


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> I never wear dresses, so I figured photographic evidence was necessary.



You wear dress very well. Beautiful and gorgeous. Happy new year


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Me and Sis Boxing Day



What a nice picture ! Adorable. Happy new year


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Happy New Year!
> I'm spending the evening in watching movies and hanging out in my long johns and slippers



Very nice picture. Thanks for sharing. Happy new year


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Here is me Last night on NYE it was hot hot and hotter here



Wow such an awesome picture. Beautiful. Happy new year


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Picture taken tonight celebrating the New Year... :happy:



Magnifique, beautiful, gorgeous. Happy new year


----------



## azerty

Pandasaur said:


> New Years Eve!



Very nice picture. Happy new year


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> Happy New Year everyone!



Happy new year ! What a beautiful picture. Gorgeous and smilling as always


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm about 3 days too late, but here is my New Years' Eve photo! 


I was so happy to be done with work and finally get to relax. I was a little over excited to pop off confetti poppers. I still have a bunch left. :3 

View attachment newyearseve.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Victoria08 said:


> You are so pretty!!





kaylaisamachine said:


> Gorgeous gals!



Thank you ladies... :: blush ::


----------



## MarkZ

Bigtigmom said:


> Been away from this site for a while. Checking back in and giving you a glance at me now. Not much has changed, except maybe my tan lines. LOL



:kiss2::smitten::smitten:Wow


----------



## Oona

I went RED!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> I went RED!



LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## dharmabean

HOLY SPOOT Oona! I was just talking about going red too!! You look bloody fantastic!


----------



## penguin

I keep running out of rep for you lovely people!


----------



## daddyoh70

Kind of recent anyway, shortly before Christmas. I'm 2nd one in from the left for those of you who don't know me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty girl! 





Oona said:


> I went RED!


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice skirt! 

(I mean kilt) 



daddyoh70 said:


> Kind of recent anyway, shortly before Christmas. I'm 2nd one in from the left for those of you who don't know me.


----------



## bmann0413

S'up?


----------



## CarlaSixx

I haven't posted a picture on here in a long time, so I'm using one that's semi recent, lol. It's from mid-December, so that should be alright 






I'm so very short. lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## dharmabean

Hhahha! I had victory rolls in my hair tonight... I loved the little curl it left when I took my hair down. 

View attachment Photo-0037.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> I went RED!



Very nice, I like your smile


----------



## azerty

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm about 3 days too late, but here is my New Years' Eve photo!
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be done with work and finally get to relax. I was a little over excited to pop off confetti poppers. I still have a bunch left. :3



Very nice and funny picture : beautiful


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> I haven't posted a picture on here in a long time, so I'm using one that's semi recent, lol. It's from mid-December, so that should be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so very short. lol.



 Nice picture. Thank you for sharing


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Beautiful as always, nice hair and eyes


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Hhahha! I had victory rolls in my hair tonight... I loved the little curl it left when I took my hair down.



Beautiful. Your hair and eyes are very cute


----------



## Aust99

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Dancing in the NEW YEAR 2013...good times*


You look like a riot!!!! 



Pandasaur said:


> New Years Eve!


Lovely lady!


CastingPearls said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


Pristine!!! I need your skin care secrets. 


sweetfrancaise said:


> How fabulous everyone looks in their holiday finery! I went out on the town on NYE & had an incredible night. Luckily, there's some photographic evidence!


Looks like a fun night! 


Mishty said:


> My New Years Eve was almost ruined by the Fedex fuckers that didn't deliver my dress on time. My good friend is a mailman,and he wore the wrong shirt to be funny.
> 
> I don't remember any of these.
> 
> Oy!


that bearded man is seksie!!

You look like so much fun Mishty.. And beautiful as always...



MRdobolina said:


> new years day ... bout to get some kinda wasted and see some mummers


 lovely! 


Oona said:


> After a long day of bummin it at work.


Lovely!!! 


dharmabean said:


> New Picture.. Just took it. I loved how my hair looked when I took my bun out after work.


 looks great!



HottiMegan said:


> Happy New Year!
> I'm spending the evening in watching movies and hanging out in my long johns and slippers


. Fun night by the sounds of it.



spiritangel said:


> Here is me Last night on NYE it was hot hot and hotter here



Hot here tonight too... Yuck!!!


----------



## Aust99

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm about 3 days too late, but here is my New Years' Eve photo!
> 
> 
> I was so happy to be done with work and finally get to relax. I was a little over excited to pop off confetti poppers. I still have a bunch left. :3


Lol they look like so much fun. 


Oona said:


> I went RED!


 looks fantastic!!!



daddyoh70 said:


> Kind of recent anyway, shortly before Christmas. I'm 2nd one in from the left for those of you who don't know me.
> ]


Fun.. You all look great. 


bmann0413 said:


> S'up?


 cute! 



CarlaSixx said:


> I haven't posted a picture on here in a long time, so I'm using one that's semi recent, lol. It's from mid-December, so that should be alright
> I'm so very short. lol.


lol your so cute.... Good to see you posting. 


x0emnem0x said:


> snipped the image


 lovely!



dharmabean said:


> Hhahha! I had victory rolls in my hair tonight... I loved the little curl it left when I took my hair down.


Love that style.. The curl is cute.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 106160


Waiting for a taxi on Friday night... First girls night of the year.

lol at the smily used to shield identity of my mate...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 106160
> 
> 
> Waiting for a taxi on Friday night... First girls night of the year.
> 
> lol at the smily used to shield identity of my mate...



You are a babe. Also tell your friend I say hello.


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> I went RED!



I love it. Very nice!


----------



## Sweetie

daddyoh70 said:


> Kind of recent anyway, shortly before Christmas. I'm 2nd one in from the left for those of you who don't know me.



Very sharp-dressed men!


----------



## Sweetie

Everybody looks AWESOME! 

(My laptop broke and I'm using my son's desktop so I couldn't respond to each gorgeous pic of y'all as he wants back on. Hopefully I'll be getting a new one soon.)


----------



## Scorsese86

x0emnem0x said:


>



Holy Reagan's spirit! GORGEOUS


----------



## dharmabean

Reagan's spirit?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Scorsese86 said:


> Holy Reagan's spirit! GORGEOUS



Thank you! XD



dharmabean said:


> Reagan's spirit?



LOL I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I went RED!



Love it!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

dharmabean said:


> Reagan's spirit?



Knowing Ivan's interests, I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess it has something to do with Pres Reagan.  He means it in the way of "Merlin's beard" and similar


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Just "banging" out. I know it, I'm punny. Har har. 

View attachment IMG_4550 copy.jpg


----------



## zbot19

Jeeshcristina said:


> Just "banging" out. I know it, I'm punny. Har har.



If i may say Jeeshcristina you look very beautiful and i am loving the bangs look! it suits you and really helps bring out your beautiful beautiful blue/greenish eye color you got there! WOW! thanks for sharing!


----------



## azerty

Jeeshcristina said:


> Just "banging" out. I know it, I'm punny. Har har.



What a nice picture and a beautiful smile and lovely scarf


----------



## dharmabean

CarlaSixx said:


> Knowing Ivan's interests, I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess it has something to do with Pres Reagan.  He means it in the way of "Merlin's beard" and similar




Wasn't sure!! It could have been president, exorcist..or me (name's regan too)


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> LOVE IT!!!!





dharmabean said:


> HOLY SPOOT Oona! I was just talking about going red too!! You look bloody fantastic!





Surlysomething said:


> Pretty girl!





azerty said:


> Very nice, I like your smile





Aust99 said:


> looks fantastic!!!





Sweetie said:


> I love it. Very nice!





HottiMegan said:


> Love it!!




Thanks everyone! <3


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jeeshcristina said:


> Just "banging" out. I know it, I'm punny. Har har.



Hot mama alert! I think I need a glass of water or something because I am feeling a fever coming on.


----------



## Surlysomething

You, always with the pretty. 




Jeeshcristina said:


> Just "banging" out. I know it, I'm punny. Har har.


----------



## Scorsese86

CarlaSixx said:


> Knowing Ivan's interests, I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess it has something to do with Pres Reagan.  He means it in the way of "Merlin's beard" and similar



President Reagan = Rightwing-God, yeah


----------



## imaginarydiva21

here is me on Sunday after a night out all natural


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> here is me on Sunday after a night out all natural



You look sleepy Lol. Very nice


----------



## Sweetie

imaginarydiva21 said:


> here is me on Sunday after a night out all natural



You look great "all natural".


----------



## Oona

imaginarydiva21 said:


> here is me on Sunday after a night out all natural



Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

azerty said:


> You look sleepy Lol. Very nice





lol i always get told i look sleepy with no make up on 


and thanks for the compliments girls 
xx


----------



## dharmabean

Stunning eye color!


----------



## Paul

Lovely...very nice.



imaginarydiva21 said:


> here is me on Sunday after a night out all natural


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Nice skirt!
> 
> (I mean kilt)



I know what you meant... 



Sweetie said:


> Very sharp-dressed men!



Thank you Sweetie!



Aust99 said:


> Fun.. You all look great.



Thank you Aust99!

Also, thanks to anyone I may have missed, and thanks to those who repped me for the post. With my "drive by postings" I don't always get to respond to those who take the time to comment or rep.


----------



## AuntHen

Hi! Just a pic I took on my webcam today!


----------



## Oona

fat9276 said:


> Hi! Just a pic I took on my webcam today!



Beautiful Lady!


----------



## Weirdo890

fat9276 said:


> Hi! Just a pic I took on my webcam today!



Just lovely. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Sweetie

Your Plump Princess said:


>



You look so cute...love the hair!


----------



## Paul

Very cute <3.



fat9276 said:


> Hi! Just a pic I took on my webcam today!


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> Hi! Just a pic I took on my webcam today!


From France!!!!!! Lol. Beautiful B. 

Xo


----------



## Aust99

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Very brave to cut your hair so short... Look at you. . Lovely.


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Hi! Just a pic I took on my webcam today!



Very nice


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


>



I lke it, very nice


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Sweetie said:


> You look so cute...love the hair!





Aust99 said:


> Very brave to cut your hair so short... Look at you. . Lovely.





Azerty said:


> I lke it, very nice



Thanks you guys!  

Aust, I love my hair short, every time I get it cut I go a little shorter than the last.


----------



## Sweetie

Me today. 

View attachment 106293


----------



## dharmabean

You look beautiful.


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Me today.
> 
> View attachment 106293



Very nice everyday picture


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> You look beautiful.



Thank you Dharmabean. My mom bought me the coat for Christmas. Its so warm and snuggly. I love it.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you Azerty. :happy:


----------



## Deacone

Taken yesterday


----------



## Paul

Fantastic!



Deacone said:


> Taken yesterday


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Taken yesterday



Beautiful. i like it very much


----------



## Oona

It's Friday! I'm feelin' sassy!


----------



## Deacone

Thank you guys! 

Oona - indeed you are looking sassy and FINE


----------



## Oona

Deacone said:


> Oona - indeed you are looking sassy and FINE



Thanks ^_^


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> It's Friday! I'm feelin' sassy!



Looking good my friend! Happy Friday.


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Looking good my friend! Happy Friday.



Happy Friday to you too, darlin!


----------



## Oona

ROAD TRIP TIME!!


----------



## samuraiscott

Nice pictures everyone. I really wish I had a camera or a better integrated webcam in my laptop. I always think the pics I take with it are fuzzy, not to mention limited in how I can take pictures because my laptop is so bulky.


----------



## bmann0413

Right now. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> ROAD TRIP TIME!!



Ow oww mamacita!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## crosseyedhamster

x0emnem0x said:


>



That's a beauty! :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Right now. lol



You look great...love the expression on your face without your glasses... Nice.


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


>



There's my gorgeous friend! :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> ROAD TRIP TIME!!



You have a beautiful smile. :happy:


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> You have a beautiful smile. :happy:



Thank you! ^_^



x0emnem0x said:


> Ow oww mamacita!



:blush: <3


----------



## samuraiscott

Here is a picture of me in an almost brand new Superman shirt. Fat Supes! 

View attachment SuperShirt.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

crosseyedhamster said:


> That's a beauty! :smitten:





Sweetie said:


> There's my gorgeous friend! :happy:



Thank you babes <3


----------



## bmann0413

Sweetie said:


> You look great...love the expression on your face without your glasses... Nice.



Why thank you. I was trying to pull off a sexy smoulder look, but I don't think I did that great. lol


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> ROAD TRIP TIME!!



Wow so beautiful


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Beautiful as always


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Cross-posted from another thread, but a pic of me with my Dork Helmet light and the usual expression on my face when dealing with computer repair shit. 

View attachment Picture 10b.jpg


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Very nice, I like your smile





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Cross-posted from another thread, but a pic of me with my Dork Helmet light and the usual expression on my face when dealing with computer repair shit.



Uh-mazing! I love this picture of you


----------



## penguin

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Cross-posted from another thread, but a pic of me with my Dork Helmet light and the usual expression on my face when dealing with computer repair shit.



Hulk mad! Hulk smash! Hulk fix computer then smash!


----------



## Oona

And Idk wtf happened with my last post.... Damn phone. -_-


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Deacone

My wedding hair session done with my hairstylist today  Hopefully that will be what I look like in 5 months time! Maybe a bit longer hair by then. lol


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> My wedding hair session done with my hairstylist today  Hopefully that will be what I look like in 5 months time! Maybe a bit longer hair by then. lol



Very pretty!


----------



## Tad

Looks snazzy, Deacone!


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> My wedding hair session done with my hairstylist today  Hopefully that will be what I look like in 5 months time! Maybe a bit longer hair by then. lol



You look fabulous. Great hair cut


----------



## x0emnem0x

Deacone said:


> My wedding hair session done with my hairstylist today  Hopefully that will be what I look like in 5 months time! Maybe a bit longer hair by then. lol



I adore it!


----------



## littlefairywren

Deacone said:


> My wedding hair session done with my hairstylist today  Hopefully that will be what I look like in 5 months time! Maybe a bit longer hair by then. lol



You will make such a beautiful bride, Deacone, and I love the hair.


----------



## Deacone

Thank you everyone  xxx


----------



## ClashCityRocker

a few minutes ago


----------



## Oona

ClashCityRocker said:


> a few minutes ago



Oh HELLO there...


----------



## Tad

It is this sort of weather out (actually, these were taken a couple of mornings ago, when it was warmer. Today I had the scarf right up under my eyes)


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> It is this sort of weather out (actually, these were taken a couple of mornings ago, when it was warmer. Today I had the scarf right up under my eyes)



can't rep you :/
great pic! I sooo needed this outfit today, brrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## LJ Rock

A picture I took yesterday wearing my new glasses. My eye doctor said I should start wearing my glasses more as they really do help my vision.  

View attachment Photo on 2013-01-22 at 15.50 #3.jpg


----------



## Oona

Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!


----------



## AuntHen

I like my hair today!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!





fat9276 said:


> I like my hair today!



You both look smashing today!


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> You both look smashing today!



Thank You, darlin! Glad you're feeling a little better today! <3


----------



## Gingembre

LJ Rock said:


> A picture I took yesterday wearing my new glasses. My eye doctor said I should start wearing my glasses more as they really do help my vision.



Goodness, hello there! :batting:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Gingembre said:


> Goodness, hello there! :batting:



Seconded :batting:


----------



## TwilightStarr

ClashCityRocker said:


> a few minutes ago




I feel like if Shemar Moore and Travis McCoy had a baby, it would be you!! SOO HOTT!!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I like my hair today!



Beautiful!! You're just beautiful, B :wubu:


----------



## Mishty

I went to get 4 inches off of my hair,thought I got seven,actually she cut ten.
I'm freaking about it....but....it's just hair. :blush:

I'm sleeping beauty....  

View attachment trgtrg.jpg


View attachment 56y56y5y.jpg


View attachment 4trg354gt.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

So proud of you guys for posting!



ClashCityRocker said:


> a few minutes ago



You look really different without the facial hair. Gives your features sort of a dreamy quality. 



Tad said:


> It is this sort of weather out (actually, these were taken a couple of mornings ago, when it was warmer. Today I had the scarf right up under my eyes)



Look at those rosie cheeks! 



LJ Rock said:


> A picture I took yesterday wearing my new glasses. My eye doctor said I should start wearing my glasses more as they really do help my vision.



Really like the gray in your beard.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Oona said:


> Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!



You've got legs! 



fat9276 said:


> I like my hair today!



Second photo is really cute with that mischeveous look.



Mishty said:


> I went to get 4 inches off of my hair,thought I got seven,actually she cut ten.
> I'm freaking about it....but....it's just hair. :blush:
> 
> I'm sleeping beauty....



I feel you. My hair is usually to my butt, and it's like it's some kind a challenge to the hairdresser. She always wants to cut, and I only let her a couple of times a year because 3 inches turns into 6.


----------



## Deacone

Oona said:


> Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!



So super hot! 







SOHURRFURRDURRR


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!



You look great!


----------



## Sweetie

Mishty said:


> I went to get 4 inches off of my hair,thought I got seven,actually she cut ten.
> I'm freaking about it....but....it's just hair. :blush:
> 
> I'm sleeping beauty....



I know the feeling Mishty...I cut mine and had the overwhelming urge to pick it up off the floor and crazy-glue it back on.  BTW, You'd look great BALD with those pretty eyes of yours.


----------



## Sweetie

LJ Rock said:


> A picture I took yesterday wearing my new glasses. My eye doctor said I should start wearing my glasses more as they really do help my vision.





They look good on you.


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> It is this sort of weather out (actually, these were taken a couple of mornings ago, when it was warmer. Today I had the scarf right up under my eyes)



 Like the rosy cheeks. Its cold here in NY too...froze my patootie off today.


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> So super hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOHURRFURRDURRR



You're smile makes ME want to smile. You're so friggin cute.


----------



## Sweetie

fat9276 said:


> I like my hair today!



Me too...it looks great! Love the top too.


----------



## Sweetie

samuraiscott said:


> Here is a picture of me in an almost brand new Superman shirt. Fat Supes!



You are very handsome. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Why thank you. I was trying to pull off a sexy smoulder look, but I don't think I did that great. lol



You ABSOLUTELY did pull it off.


----------



## Sweetie

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Cross-posted from another thread, but a pic of me with my Dork Helmet light and the usual expression on my face when dealing with computer repair shit.



I love the facial hair...very nice...totally understand the attitude...


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!



Very nice


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> I like my hair today!



True, it suits you very well


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> I went to get 4 inches off of my hair,thought I got seven,actually she cut ten.
> I'm freaking about it....but....it's just hair. :blush:
> 
> I'm sleeping beauty....



You look pretty. Beautiful blue eyes


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now. 
I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.

And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget


----------



## Oona

Deacone said:


> So super hot!



Thank you, darlin!



Deacone said:


> SOHURRFURRDURRR



You're adorkable! <3


----------



## bigpapi4u

taken a few hours ago 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now.
> I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.
> 
> And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget



What a beautiful woman you are


----------



## kaylaisamachine

CarlaSixx said:


> Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now.
> I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.
> 
> And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget



Carla, you are just too adorable.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

CarlaSixx said:


> Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now.
> I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.
> 
> And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget



youre a cutie! and the pigeon toe thing only serves to make ya cuter


----------



## Sweetie

CarlaSixx said:


> Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now.
> I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.
> 
> And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget



You're good...I hate exercise.


----------



## Sweetie

bigpapi4u said:


> taken a few hours ago



Very handsome...


----------



## dharmabean

Holy huge picture, brb to w/fixed one.


----------



## dharmabean

BW picture of my face.

View attachment kjhgkuyfruyitghkjbvhfgutkhn.jpg


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> BW picture of my face.
> 
> View attachment 106464



So pretty, so nice picture of you


----------



## Oona

Its cold and rainy... Beanie time!


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> Its cold and rainy... Beanie time!



Nobody should be able to make a beanie look that cute!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Nobody should be able to make a beanie look that cute!



hehe thanks! ^_^


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oona said:


> Oh snap! A pic of me that's NOT just my face!


 Love it! Lookin' great!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> BW picture of my face.
> 
> View attachment 106464


So pretty!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now.
> I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.
> 
> And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget


 Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> BW picture of my face.
> 
> View attachment 106464



Love that pic. You look great.


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Its cold and rainy... Beanie time!



Looking good Oona..btw...I love your brows. :happy:


----------



## Oona

Sweetie said:


> Looking good Oona..btw...I love your brows. :happy:



Thanks! People tell me I look angry, but thats how they grow lol I just keep them neat.


----------



## Oona

Your Plump Princess said:


> Love it! Lookin' great!



Thank you, Darlin!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> Its cold and rainy... Beanie time!



I love my Oona. <3 
GORGEOUSSSS LADYYYY.


----------



## Jack Secret

Your Plump Princess said:


> Love it! Lookin' great!



she looks so tiny in those jeans


----------



## Oona

Jack Secret said:


> she looks so tiny in those jeans



Lol I look tiny?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Not diggin the cold weather lately!


----------



## Jack Secret

Oona said:


> Lol I look tiny?



well you look a lot smaller in blue jeans compared to letting it all hang out  totally gorgeous!


----------



## Oona

Jack Secret said:


> well you look a lot smaller in blue jeans compared to letting it all hang out  totally gorgeous!



Oh! Lol. Thanks


----------



## Micara

Cross posting! My new FatToo outfit.


----------



## Sweetie

Micara said:


> Cross posting! My new FatToo outfit.



You look awesome...I love that top. My favorite color. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Beautiful!! You're just beautiful, B :wubu:



I love you K!!! :wubu::happy:


Thank you everyone for your nice words


----------



## dharmabean

Ya'll are so gorgeous.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## MRdobolina

epically pretty page ...


----------



## bmann0413

GOD OF THUNDAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> Cross posting! My new FatToo outfit.



Very nice and beautiful


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



So delicate and cute


----------



## Mishty

Last night at the pub with my Jewel. 
I'm still learning to love my short hair. :huh: 

View attachment 486109_568394423190580_1941339234_n.jpg


----------



## stoneyman

CarlaSixx said:


> Pic from last night after my second round at the gym. Doing that whole "Michael Moore" style thing. But as it's beyond freezing here in good Ole Canada, walking indoors on the treadmill will have to do for now.
> I watch WipeOut episodes to pass the time. lol.
> 
> And yes... I'm excessively pigeon-toed. I try to keep it under control, but often times, I just forget



I'd be sweating before I got to the treadmill. looking good!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> Last night at the pub with my Jewel.
> I'm still learning to love my short hair. :huh:



Like the red!


----------



## dharmabean

one of the few and rare full body shots of me.

View attachment Photo-0032.jpg


----------



## Paul

Too bad the full body shots are rare--you are pretty.



dharmabean said:


> one of the few and rare full body shots of me.
> 
> View attachment 106515


----------



## Aust99

Visiting one of my besties bub... She is so tiny.... Was lovely to meet her.
View attachment 106546


----------



## Aust99

For some reason I couldn't add two pics to the same post from my iPad... Wanted to post one from the other night partying with a friend for her bday.

View attachment 106551


----------



## Victoria08

So, this is me after a few drinks. I smile and/or giggle a lot.
Oh, and birthday cupcakes :eat2:


----------



## azerty

These pictures are beautiful and fresh. You are very cute


----------



## ~nai'a~

Yes, yet again, a winter storm yesterday....
Here's what I think about snow at this moment (even if it was soooooooo beautiful.... Tired of shoveling!)  

View attachment IMG_0444.b.jpg


View attachment IMG_0447.b.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Gosh you're friggen stunning.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Awww Vicccc you're so cuteee x3
You too ~nai'a~!!!


----------



## Victoria08

x0emnem0x said:


> *Awww Vicccc you're so cuteee x3*
> You too ~nai'a~!!!



Thanks, love :happy:


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Yes, yet again, a winter storm yesterday....
> Here's what I think about snow at this moment (even if it was soooooooo beautiful.... Tired of shoveling!)



So funny


----------



## Tad

~nai'a~ said:


> Yes, yet again, a winter storm yesterday....
> Here's what I think about snow at this moment (even if it was soooooooo beautiful.... Tired of shoveling!)



Ah well, today we have freezing rain and rain for a change, so we can have slush instead of snow!!! 


:doh:


----------



## samuraiscott

Me at my friend's wedding. 

View attachment Pink.jpg


----------



## Tad

Looking snazzy, Scott!


----------



## dharmabean

Damn fine dapper man, Scott!


----------



## samuraiscott

Tad said:


> Looking snazzy, Scott!





dharmabean said:


> Damn fine dapper man, Scott!



Thank you both very much. I did like the pink that was picked out for the tux.


----------



## bmann0413

Check it out! A friend of mine gave that picture I took a bit of a touch-up! lol


----------



## ~nai'a~

Thank you dharmabean and x0emnem0x..... 

Kind words from kind and beautiful women.... I really like your pictures also!!! :happy:


----------



## Tad

bmann0413 said:


> Check it out! A friend of mine gave that picture I took a bit of a touch-up! lol



Touch up? Oh, the ground probably wasn't actually blue so that got changed, right? 


AWESOME pic, by the way


----------



## kaylaisamachine

So I know the first one is a bit silly, but I got new face jewelry so I wanted to show it off. I still can't decide whether or not I like it. 


The second picture is me trying to be cute this morning because it's such a nice day out, I wanted to feel like I was flowing.  

View attachment newjewelery.jpg


View attachment 2ia3047.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

I got a new camera yesterday. Been testing out the settings.

I'm so not used to being able to flick through settings like nothing. And still unsure if I can set the aperture or shutter speed manually  But otherwise, I really love this new camera. I'm mainly using it for videos, but I haven't had a compact camera in a very long time besides my iPod and cellphone, so I decided to splurge a little.


----------



## Sweetie

Just recovering from the flu...new hairstyle. 

View attachment 106628


----------



## KittyKitten

Looking great everyone! Face shot of me....


----------



## ODFFA

Kayla, Carla, Sweetie & Kitty.... goooorgeous!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lovely pics ladies!


----------



## Oona

I inhereted a "Love Sac" today! 

It barely fit in my car, I had to threaten it just to make it fit. I think it kept inching closer to me as I was driving home.....


----------



## dharmabean

I LOVE SEEING THE FACE TO THE NAME!!

You're gorgeous dolllface!



KittyKitten said:


> Looking great everyone! Face shot of me....


----------



## KittyKitten

Messing with fire engine red highlights


----------



## Victoria08

I know this weekend was all about American Football...but I love this hoodie and I felt like sharing


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Lovely and cute


----------



## Scorsese86

x0emnem0x said:


>



Pure perfection


----------



## Scorsese86




----------



## Sweetie

KittyKitten said:


> Messing with fire engine red highlights



They look great...you have a beautiful shape mouth... love that color red on you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank ya gents. :wubu:


----------



## nikola090

back again  

View attachment febbr.2013.jpg


----------



## Mishty

I went on a blind date Sunday night.....  

View attachment 0201191600.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

Mishty said:


> I went on a blind date Sunday night.....



We both have green yes?

Stunning, as always Mishty. (I can't help it, whenever I say Misthy I do it in the Sean Connery way like Mhiss Moneypenny... Misssshhhhhty).


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mishty said:


> I went on a blind date Sunday night.....



Girl you looked good!


----------



## Paul

Mishty said:


> I went on a blind date Sunday night.....


 How did the date go?


----------



## Oona




----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> I went on a blind date Sunday night.....



So beautiful


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


>



Very nice and fresh


----------



## danielson123

And just when I thought I had finally moussed "THE SWOOP" into submission...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona I wuv you wifey! So pretty.

And nice pic daniel.  Lol I know for sure mousse isn't always my BFF...


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> Oona I wuv you wifey! So pretty.



Thank You, Lovely! <3


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


>



Why you so sexy though?  <3


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> I went on a blind date Sunday night.....



Love your nails!


----------



## bmann0413

So. Hey.


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> So. Hey.



So. Hey...right back at you...


----------



## Tad

bmann0413 said:


> So. Hey.



I don't really keep track of these things, so I could be way, way, off, but are those new glasses? Something looks different in the pics, not sure it is the glasses.....(and by the way, I like those glasses on you)


----------



## Lollipops

Eh, why not?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Apparently I've had my reading glasses on all day...


----------



## AuntHen

Lollipops said:


> Eh, why not?




ooooo, love your hair and you REALLY remind me of a young Geena Davis, pretty.


----------



## Jack Secret

fat9276 said:


> ooooo, love your hair and you REALLY remind me of a young Geena Davis, pretty.



she really does look like Geena Davis Especially around the cheeks and the eyes. Geena Davis or not, you're a beautiful young woman!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

x0emnem0x said:


>



Absolutely, stunningly gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## bmann0413

Tad said:


> I don't really keep track of these things, so I could be way, way, off, but are those new glasses? Something looks different in the pics, not sure it is the glasses.....(and by the way, I like those glasses on you)



Well, they're not really _new_, but I have been wearing these a lot more since I scratched up my last pair.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Aww thank you BigBrwnSugar1!!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Very nice and delicate


----------



## Sweetie

I love coming on here and seeing everybody's beautiful faces! :happy:


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## x0emnem0x

My beautiful wifey #2 ^^^ DHARMAAABEANNNN <3

Also ty Azerty.


----------



## dharmabean

THANK YOU!​




x0emnem0x said:


> My beautiful wifey #2 ^^^ DHARMAAABEANNNN <3


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


>



Beautiful face!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

dharmabean said:


>



Simply Lovely!!!!


----------



## ecogeek

Post dress up party!


----------



## ecogeek

And for something a bit less scary!


----------



## Paul

Very lovely!



ecogeek said:


> And for something a bit less scary!


----------



## dharmabean

You're looks friggen awesome!! Love the scroll work.

Awe!! Let me show you mine:
View attachment diosde.jpg




ecogeek said:


> Post dress up party!


----------



## ecogeek

dharmabean said:


> You're looks friggen awesome!! Love the scroll work.
> 
> Awe!! Let me show you mine:
> View attachment 106767



Love it!!! You have cutesy dead girl going on...I've got gangster dead girl going on. Sugar skull art has to be one of my favorite things!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



Your pretty


----------



## Sweetie

ecogeek said:


> Post dress up party!



Cool! Did you do that artwork?


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> You're looks friggen awesome!! Love the scroll work.
> 
> Awe!! Let me show you mine:
> View attachment 106767



Very nice! Did you do that artwork yourself?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Cross-posted from the "sexiest pics of you in clothes" thread. Part of my Valentine's Day gift to my fiance. :wubu: Happy Valentine's Day, everyone. 

View attachment IMG_0028 - small.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Sweetie said:


> Very nice! Did you do that artwork yourself?



I did 

It took two hours to paint. It was a combination of acrylics and stage makeup. I had my best friend help me with the finer detailing.

I won 100.00 bucks at a contest; split it with my bff.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> I did
> 
> It took two hours to paint. It was a combination of acrylics and stage makeup. I had my best friend help me with the finer detailing.
> 
> I won 100.00 bucks at a contest; split it with my bff.



That's so cool.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Your pretty



Thank you hun.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Very nice picture


----------



## Aust99

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from the "sexiest pics of you in clothes" thread. Part of my Valentine's Day gift to my fiance. :wubu: Happy Valentine's Day, everyone.
> 
> View attachment 106779



Woot woo!!!


----------



## Blackjack

This just about sums up my day/life


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> This just about sums up my day/life



Hmmm. I'll take it.


----------



## penguin

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone  I hope you're all loving yourself today! I spoilt myself a bit with some chocolates, played with some makeup and nail polish, and took a whole bunch of photos which I seem to have spammed everywhere. I should probably make my own thread to condense the spam


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Me at a 2012 Christmas dinner. 

View attachment 914_130852113743271_278156443_n.jpg


----------



## Jah

^^lol!!

A couple of pictures of me. 

View attachment me1.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone  I hope you're all loving yourself today! I spoilt myself a bit with some chocolates, played with some makeup and nail polish, and took a whole bunch of photos which I seem to have spammed everywhere. I should probably make my own thread to condense the spam



Beautiful : hair and eyes and everything


----------



## azerty

Jah said:


> ^^lol!!
> 
> A couple of pictures of me.



Very nice pictures


----------



## Jah

azerty said:


> Very nice pictures


Thanks!


----------



## Dansinfool

Love the pics penguin....Very colorfull. I love all the contrasts of colors:smitten:


----------



## Saoirse

Holla!


----------



## penguin

azerty said:


> Very nice pictures





Dansinfool said:


> Love the pics penguin....Very colorfull. I love all the contrasts of colors:smitten:



Thank you!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Crosscrosscross post? Idk I love this pic though. Hai guys!


----------



## sweetheart5950

lovelylady78 said:


> Apparently I've had my reading glasses on all day...



As always sweetie you are just beautiful no matter what you wear :wubu:


----------



## azerty

Saoirse said:


> Holla!



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Crosscrosscross post? Idk I love this pic though. Hai guys!



Adorable and gorgeous


----------



## Saoirse

azerty said:


> Very nice picture



Thank you! I'm working on my dreads.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I very rarely take the time to try and look cute. I hate that I actually decided to get ready today and yet have nothing to do. It's a beautiful day out, too. Anyone in SF want to do something?  

View attachment goodweather.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

kaylaisamachine said:


> I very rarely take the time to try and look cute. I hate that I actually decided to get ready today and yet have nothing to do. It's a beautiful day out, too. Anyone in SF want to do something?



I would come hang with you if I lived in Cali!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

x0emnem0x said:


> I would come hang with you if I lived in Cali!



Move here! I need more friends. :c If I could just take everybody I loved online and move them all in one place, I think I would pretty content for the rest of my life.


----------



## danielson123

kaylaisamachine said:


> Move here! I need more friends. :c If I could just take everybody I loved online and move them all in one place, I think I would pretty content for the rest of my life.



We should pool together and buy an island somewhere.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Crosscrosscross post? Idk I love this pic though. Hai guys!



I'm liking that shirt


----------



## Iannathedriveress

penguin said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone  I hope you're all loving yourself today! I spoilt myself a bit with some chocolates, played with some makeup and nail polish, and took a whole bunch of photos which I seem to have spammed everywhere. I should probably make my own thread to condense the spam



You always have a lovely face


----------



## x0emnem0x

danielson123 said:


> We should pool together and buy an island somewhere.



I agree let's do it.



ClutchingIA19 said:


> I'm liking that shirt



Thank you


----------



## azerty

kaylaisamachine said:


> I very rarely take the time to try and look cute. I hate that I actually decided to get ready today and yet have nothing to do. It's a beautiful day out, too. Anyone in SF want to do something?



Wonderful and beautiful


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone  I hope you're all loving yourself today! I spoilt myself a bit with some chocolates, played with some makeup and nail polish, and took a whole bunch of photos which I seem to have spammed everywhere. I should probably make my own thread to condense the spam



You look gorgeous Penguin.


----------



## Sweetie

Nose_body_knows said:


> Me at a 2012 Christmas dinner.



You made me smile. Thank you.


----------



## Sweetie

Jah said:


> ^^lol!!
> 
> A couple of pictures of me.



Very pretty. I love your dress.


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> I very rarely take the time to try and look cute. I hate that I actually decided to get ready today and yet have nothing to do. It's a beautiful day out, too. Anyone in SF want to do something?



You were very successful...you look very cute. Love that color on you.


----------



## penguin

ClutchingIA19 said:


> You always have a lovely face



I try!! It's the only one I've got 



Sweetie said:


> You look gorgeous Penguin.



Thank you


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Sweetie said:


> You made me smile. Thank you.



I aim to please lol


----------



## Jah

Sweetie said:


> Very pretty. I love your dress.



Thanks!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

azerty said:


> Wonderful and beautiful





Sweetie said:


> You were very successful...you look very cute. Love that color on you.



Thank you both. So sweet. <3


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A good start to a great day


----------



## Oona

The red needed some love, so I re-dyed it ^_^


----------



## Sweetie

CaAggieGirl said:


> A good start to a great day



You look beautiful...love your jewelry...very pretty.


----------



## Sweetie

Blackjack said:


> This just about sums up my day/life



Love this pic of you...


----------



## Sweetie

My son caught me daydreaming... lol...

View attachment 106947


----------



## bmann0413

Sweetie said:


> My son caught me daydreaming... lol...
> 
> View attachment 106947



You look pretty and content. What were you daydreaming about?


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> You look pretty and content. What were you daydreaming about?



A man...lol... silly me  Thanks Bmann!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hottie!! 



Oona said:


> The red needed some love, so I re-dyed it ^_^


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> A good start to a great day



Very nice picture, very beautiful face and hair


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> The red needed some love, so I re-dyed it ^_^



Beautiful


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sweetie said:


> You look beautiful...love your jewelry...very pretty.



Thank you! I bought a couple three string necklaces like this one. I am totally in love with them.



azerty said:


> Very nice picture, very beautiful face and hair



Thank you


----------



## AuntHen

me. today. dobedobedo 
(kind of blurry)


----------



## Sweetie

fat9276 said:


> me. today. dobedobedo
> (kind of blurry)



You have a beautiful smile.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Natural hair color is back!


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> Natural hair color is back!



You just keep getting prettier...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Aww thank you hun.


----------



## dharmabean

Just in.. rare full body shot...lol.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Just in.. rare full body shot...lol.



Very nice, and beautiful outfit


----------



## HottiMegan

Paranormal Megan..


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HottiMegan said:


> Paranormal Megan..



You are so adorable. <3 I just want to know you better just by looking at this picture. Hahaha.


----------



## Sweetie

dharmabean said:


> Just in.. rare full body shot...lol.



Cute! Love your outfit.


----------



## Paul

Megan,

Is this your screen test for the next Stephen King Hollywood Blockbuster? If it is you are sure to get the part! 



HottiMegan said:


> Paranormal Megan..


----------



## sweetheart5950

x0emnem0x said:


> Natural hair color is back!



The beauty of a pure angle, shinning with elegance of sexy :wubu:


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Beautiful





Surlysomething said:


> Hottie!!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## danielson123

Dan Haircut! 

View attachment Snapshot_20130221_4.JPG


----------



## sweetheart5950

CaAggieGirl said:


> A good start to a great day



Absolutely beautiful and gorgeous eyes


----------



## one2one

fat9276 said:


> me. today. dobedobedo
> (kind of blurry)





Sweetie said:


> You have a beautiful smile.



You really do ... bedobedo


----------



## CaAggieGirl

sweetheart5950 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and gorgeous eyes



Aww thank you! :batting: you are sweet


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## spiritangel

I always say this but dims is full of the beautiful peoples and this thread is proof of that 

a snap of me from the other day in town


----------



## HDANGEL15

spiritangel said:


> I always say this but dims is full of the beautiful peoples and this thread is proof of that
> 
> a snap of me from the other day in town



*love this picture of you....xoxox*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*me earlier in the week.....after I realized my passport was expired and I only had 2 days til I left for Mexico* 

View attachment passport.jpg


----------



## sweetheart5950

CaAggieGirl said:


> Aww thank you! :batting: you are sweet



You are most welcome sweetie


----------



## CaAggieGirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me earlier in the week.....after I realized my passport was expired and I only had 2 days til I left for Mexico*



Great picture! And I am super jealous you are heading for warmer weather. Enjoy your trip!



spiritangel said:


> I always say this but dims is full of the beautiful peoples and this thread is proof of that
> 
> a snap of me from the other day in town



Beautiful! I love your hair


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Nice picture


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> I always say this but dims is full of the beautiful peoples and this thread is proof of that
> 
> a snap of me from the other day in town



Beautiful


----------



## azerty

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me earlier in the week.....after I realized my passport was expired and I only had 2 days til I left for Mexico*



Nice face


----------



## dharmabean

[/IMG]


----------



## Sweetie

Me last night 

View attachment 107073


----------



## vardon_grip

HDANGEL15 said:


> *me earlier in the week.....after I realized my passport was expired and I only had 2 days til I left for Mexico*



I hope you got everything straightened out and have a great time in Mexico!


----------



## gogogal

Today .... lovies!!! 

View attachment photo (9).JPG


----------



## gogogal

Also today.....  

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> [/IMG]



So gorgeous


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Me last night
> 
> View attachment 107073



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

gogogal said:


> Today .... lovies!!!



Two gorgeous pictures


----------



## Surlysomething

So pretty!


Canadian girls, best in the world. 



gogogal said:


> Today .... lovies!!!


----------



## ODFFA

spiritangel said:


> I always say this but dims is full of the beautiful peoples and this thread is proof of that
> 
> a snap of me from the other day in town



I agree. And I love this pic of you ^_^ Gooorgeous *hugs!*



And, dharmabean, you really are beautiful!


----------



## Paul

Two pretty pictures--love the dog as well.



gogogal said:


> Also today.....


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



What a pretty, wistful look.

- Chris


----------



## largenlovely

Here's me today 

View attachment polkadots.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine

largenlovely said:


> Here's me today
> 
> View attachment 107135


That top is super cute! You look fantastic in it. 



lovelylady78 said:


> ..........


I always love seeing your face, but don't look so sad! D: You're beautiful. 



gogogal said:


> Also today.....


Looking faaaabulous!



dharmabean said:


> [/IMG]


One of my favorite people looking darling. 



spiritangel said:


> I always say this but dims is full of the beautiful peoples and this thread is proof of that
> 
> a snap of me from the other day in town



It just makes me smile seeing your face. You're just so lovely. 

All you girls look amazing! <3


----------



## CaAggieGirl

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........





largenlovely said:


> Here's me today




Both of you look absolutely amazing!

Here is me at work today. Just have to keep smiling


----------



## Sweetie

largenlovely said:


> Here's me today
> 
> View attachment 107135



Pretty! I love your hair.


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> Both of you look absolutely amazing!
> 
> Here is me at work today. Just have to keep smiling



Beautiful


----------



## largenlovely

Thank ya Kayla  can ya believe I got it at the Good Will. Yay for the Good Will lol



kaylaisamachine said:


> That top is super cute! You look fantastic in it.


----------



## largenlovely

CaAggieGirl said:


> Both of you look absolutely amazing!
> 
> Here is me at work today. Just have to keep smiling



Thanks and right back at ya


----------



## largenlovely

Sweetie said:


> Pretty! I love your hair.



Thank you  I'm working on letting it get long again but it's gonna be a painfully slow process lol


----------



## Paul

Very beautiful.



lovelylady78 said:


> ..........


----------



## Paul

Very lovely Melissa. You are getting back your customary, usual size. You look good.


largenlovely said:


> Here's me today
> 
> View attachment 107135


----------



## largenlovely

Paul said:


> Very lovely Melissa. You are getting back your customary, usual size. You look good.



Thank you Paul  now if I can just grow my hair out again it'll be as if I never left lol


----------



## bmann0413

No need to drool, ladies.


----------



## ODFFA

bmann0413 said:


> No need to drool, ladies.



Same thing as an angel that appears out of nowhere and says "Fear not!"
That's not how this works, I'm afraid.... *drooools!*

Pic of me, pre-drool...

View attachment IMG00474-20130227-0701.jpg


----------



## CaAggieGirl

ODFFA said:


> Same thing as an angel that appears out of nowhere and says "Fear not!"
> That's not how this works, I'm afraid.... *drooools!*
> 
> Pic of me, pre-drool...
> 
> View attachment 107152



Very pretty and I love your skirt!


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a minor hair disaster and had to change it up a bit.. I'm getting used to it. I'm just super happy my hair is a normal color and it's so soft. I'll be adding fire engine red in the back today.


----------



## gogogal

Aww Megan you're cute


----------



## Oona

Smiling, even in the "dungeon" office.


----------



## sweetheart5950

Oona said:


> Smiling, even in the "dungeon" office.



Love this photo of you sweetie


----------



## Surlysomething

You, always with the cute.





Oona said:


> Smiling, even in the "dungeon" office.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I had a minor hair disaster and had to change it up a bit.. I'm getting used to it. I'm just super happy my hair is a normal color and it's so soft. I'll be adding fire engine red in the back today.



Beautiful


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Smiling, even in the "dungeon" office.



Very nice, dress and smile


----------



## WVMountainrear

Never2fat4me said:


> What a pretty, wistful look.
> 
> - Chris



Thank you, Chris.



CaAggieGirl said:


> Both of you look absolutely amazing!



Thank you! 



kaylaisamachine said:


> I always love seeing your face, but don't look so sad! D: You're beautiful.
> All you girls look amazing! <3



Thank you, Kayla. I didn't mean to look sad. I'm discovering that apparently when I'm not actively smiling, my resting face just looks serious.



Paul said:


> Very beautiful.



Thank you, Paul.


----------



## mgreberg

You are looking very beautiful!!! ;-)


----------



## x0emnem0x

There is so much beautiful in here right now I can't handle it.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



So nice and beautiful


----------



## Deacone

I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Deacone said:


> I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.



You look like a different person! Can still tell it's you, but a more elegant version of your spunky self. Very pretty!

- Chris


----------



## bmann0413

S'up people. Behold the B-Mann.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Haven't posted here in awhile. So...

Here's a pic of my friend and I at his birthday party. Right before my depression got the best of me and sent me home way too early.






I actually like this pic of me. Which is odd, cuz I didn't like how I was dressed or how cruddy my hair was, lol.


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.



Very nice picture, you look adorable


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Haven't posted here in awhile. So...
> 
> Here's a pic of my friend and I at his birthday party. Right before my depression got the best of me and sent me home way too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like this pic of me. Which is odd, cuz I didn't like how I was dressed or how cruddy my hair was, lol.



This is a very beautiful picture from both of you. You look good, I like your outfit. I hope you are better


----------



## CastingPearls

4AM, no food in the house. Spaghetti-O's in the trunk which is frozen shut. Wondering where crowbar is. 

View attachment 542614_4102001443103_2066553802_n.jpg


----------



## Dansinfool

Deacone said:


> I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.




Love the look Deacone......Verey pretty :smitten:


----------



## gogogal

Deacone - you're gorgeous. You were born to wear red lipstick.


----------



## Deacone

Overwhelmingly great responses guys! Thank you so much  A lot of you know I'm not a girly girly type...so i'm kinda struggling for ideas on what suits me for my wedding. Rockabilly/Dita Von Teese look seems to be doing the right job right now  Thanks xxx


----------



## Oona

Deacone said:


> I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.




You can definitely pull off the Rockabilly style!


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> 4AM, no food in the house. Spaghetti-O's in the trunk which is frozen shut. Wondering where crowbar is.



Original and nice picture 
I hope you you manage to open your trunk and had something to eat


----------



## CaAggieGirl

It's a new month, Friday, and gorgeous outside, so I am a happy girl


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> It's a new month, Friday, and gorgeous outside, so I am a happy girl



You look happy and beautiful


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## azerty

bmann0413 said:


> S'up people. Behold the B-Mann.



Nice and funny pictures


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dangit, someone rep the adorable CastingPearls and Deacone for me. I can't get either of them.


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dangit, someone rep the adorable CastingPearls and Deacone for me. I can't get either of them.



Done!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

This is the only camouflaged item I own - it has never nor will it ever be worn outside the home. I noticed that given the background (that's a cutaway of the U.S.S. Defiant, an Angry Birds calendar and Glamdring) all I need to fill out this image is a gun rack. With the Sword of Omens, the Muramasa Blade and Stormbringer mounted upon it. 

View attachment gunrack1.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

Oops double post lol


----------



## largenlovely

CarlaSixx said:


> Haven't posted here in awhile. So...
> 
> Here's a pic of my friend and I at his birthday party. Right before my depression got the best of me and sent me home way too early.
> 
> I actually like this pic of me. Which is odd, cuz I didn't like how I was dressed or how cruddy my hair was, lol.



you look great  and I love the shirt. I'm a huge fan of stripes


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.



Well I have to tell you that I think you look beautiful...love the hairstyle. But you are also beautiful just being your natural self. Its a win/win for you.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> 4AM, no food in the house. Spaghetti-O's in the trunk which is frozen shut. Wondering where crowbar is.



I love you. You always make me smile. And I'm feeling you on that one...when you want them spaghetti-os you do what you got to do.


----------



## Sweetie

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This is the only camouflaged item I own - it has never nor will it ever be worn outside the home. I noticed that given the background (that's a cutaway of the U.S.S. Defiant, an Angry Birds calendar and Glamdring) all I need to fill out this image is a gun rack. With the Sword of Omens, the Muramasa Blade and Stormbringer mounted upon it.



Very handsome. :happy:


----------



## largenlovely

Lazing around in bed 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

largenlovely said:


> Lazing around in bed
> 
> View attachment 107204


Love your eye makeup here, Lissa.


----------



## largenlovely

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Love your eye makeup here, Lissa.



Thanks Ginny I've been watching a lotta youtube tutorials lol...been trying to be more creative with the eyeshadow and started adding some liner to the bottom


----------



## CaAggieGirl

dharmabean said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Super cute. Love the sweater
> 
> [quote="Deacone, post: 1961098"]
> I...did something that I never do. I wore make up and did my hair different. Feel weird.[/QUOTE]
> Gorgeous! Love the hair and make-up.
> 
> [quote="bmann0413, post: 1961140"]S'up people. Behold the B-Mann.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ;) how you doin?
> 
> [quote="CarlaSixx, post: 1961154"]Haven't posted here in awhile. So...
> 
> Here's a pic of my friend and I at his birthday party. Right before my depression got the best of me and sent me home way too early.
> I actually like this pic of me. Which is odd, cuz I didn't like how I was dressed or how cruddy my hair was, lol.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful! I love the hair and something about your friend says "I am hella fun to hang out with"
> 
> [quote="CastingPearls, post: 1961174"]4AM, no food in the house. Spaghetti-O's in the trunk which is frozen shut. Wondering where crowbar is.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You are always gorgeous, I am so jealous of your amazing skin. You look like you might take the car apart piece by piece to get to the Spaghetti-O's
> 
> [quote="azerty, post: 1961268"]You look happy and beautiful :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you! :)
> 
> [quote="Admiral_Snackbar, post: 1961350"]This is the only camouflaged item I own - it has never nor will it ever be worn outside the home. I noticed that given the background (that's a cutaway of the U.S.S. Defiant, an Angry Birds calendar and Glamdring) all I need to fill out this image is a gun rack. With the Sword of Omens, the Muramasa Blade and Stormbringer mounted upon it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> [quote="largenlovely, post: 1961385"]Lazing around in bed :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> As with CP, you always look great!


----------



## largenlovely

CaAggieGirl said:


> As with CP, you always look great!



Thank ya


----------



## CastingPearls

CaAggieGirl, I talked someone into climbing through the backseat. 
I will survive!!!! LOL


----------



## balletguy

largenlovely said:


> Lazing around in bed
> 
> View attachment 107204



as always looking great!


----------



## largenlovely

balletguy said:


> as always looking great!



Thank ya hon


----------



## bmann0413

CaAggieGirl said:


> how you doin?



Why hello there, pretty lady who shares the same birthday as I.


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> Lazing around in bed
> 
> View attachment 107204



Wow, so beautiful and your eyes...


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> Wow, so beautiful and your eyes...



Thank you very much  I've always been told my eyes are my strongest feature


----------



## CaAggieGirl

bmann0413 said:


> Why hello there, pretty lady who shares the same birthday as I.


 That is a awesome gif! Nice to finally know someone with the same birthday as me. Usually I meet people born the day before.


----------



## CarlaSixx

CaAggieGirl said:


> Beautiful! I love the hair and something about your friend says "I am hella fun to hang out with"



Lol, thanks  He can be fun. Normally it takes a lot of alcohol. His fiancé doesn't like when I take him out on the town, though. Lol. I know how to get massive amounts of free booze, and I get him way past wasted. And he gets rowdy. Lol. It's happened 3 times in a span of 2 months, so the fiancé is always a little watchful when we hang out :happy:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Relaxing in my hammock


----------



## largenlovely

CaAggieGirl said:


> Relaxing in my hammock



Looks comfy!! Great pics and I'm loving the pink shirt


----------



## Weirdo890

CaAggieGirl said:


> It's a new month, Friday, and gorgeous outside, so I am a happy girl



You are a gorgeous woman! :wubu:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Aww thank you. :blush: You are so sweet.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

largenlovely said:


> Looks comfy!! Great pics and I'm loving the pink shirt



Thank you. It was comfy, until I heard a little rip and decided it would be best if I got up. I think it is time to get a new hammock, I have had this one for quite some time and the sun is starting to make the fabric brittle. Yeah that's it, the sun did it, definitely not my fat ass .


----------



## Weirdo890

CaAggieGirl said:


> Aww thank you. :blush: You are so sweet.



You're very welcome. :kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely

CaAggieGirl said:


> Thank you. It was comfy, until I heard a little rip and decided it would be best if I got up. I think it is time to get a new hammock, I have had this one for quite some time and the sun is starting to make the fabric brittle. Yeah that's it, the sun did it, definitely not my fat ass .



Ha!!! Just like my pants shrunk in the wash last week  I know the feeling lol


----------



## Victoria08

Me - looking all cute and stuff .


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> Relaxing in my hammock



So nice. Looking good


----------



## azerty

Victoria08 said:


> Me - looking all cute and stuff .



All cute is the word. Beautiful


----------



## x0emnem0x

You ladies are adorbs!


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaAggieGirl said:


> It's a new month, Friday, and gorgeous outside, so I am a happy girl



Weather is evidently not the only gorgeous thing in CA! What a pretty picture.

- Chris


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Victoria08 said:


> Me - looking all cute and stuff .



You are absolutely adorable!



azerty said:


> So nice. Looking good





Never2fat4me said:


> Weather is evidently not the only gorgeous thing in CA! What a pretty picture.
> 
> - Chris



Thank you


----------



## Weirdo890

CaAggieGirl said:


> Relaxing in my hammock



A vision of loveliness!


----------



## Surlysomething

You look super cute, sweetie!



Victoria08 said:


> Me - looking all cute and stuff .


----------



## balletguy

Victoria08 said:


> Me - looking all cute and stuff .



Yes you are looking cute.....


----------



## Gingembre

New glasses (and a giant scarf indoors because it was cold!).


----------



## dharmabean

Gingembre said:


> New glasses (and a giant scarf indoors because it was cold!).



There is so much sexy in this picture, Gingembre! Love the glasses, love the scarf, love the red hair... 

Fucking sexy!!


----------



## Paul

Cute. Green is a good colour for you.



Victoria08 said:


> Me - looking all cute and stuff .


----------



## bmann0413

Can you imagine waking up to this face in the morning, ladies?  

View attachment t.jpg


----------



## Victoria08

azerty said:


> All cute is the word. Beautiful





CaAggieGirl said:


> You are absolutely adorable!





Surlysomething said:


> You look super cute, sweetie!





balletguy said:


> Yes you are looking cute.....





Paul said:


> Cute. Green is a good colour for you.



Thanks everyone....:happy:


----------



## Shan34

Taken just for YOU!  It's been a while... 

View attachment 130305-175644.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

dharmabean said:


> There is so much sexy in this picture, Gingembre! Love the glasses, love the scarf, love the red hair...
> 
> Fucking sexy!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86




----------



## Mishty

New glasses.

No makeup. 

View attachment 0304104240.jpg


View attachment IMG_2031.jpg


----------



## QueenB

Mishty said:


> New glasses.
> 
> No makeup.



:wubu: so pretty as usual


----------



## QueenB

portrait i did for a class. 






looking at my muscles in the mirror. 
View attachment 107257


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> New glasses (and a giant scarf indoors because it was cold!).





Mishty said:


> New glasses.
> 
> No makeup.





QueenB said:


> portrait i did for a class.
> 
> looking at my muscles in the mirror.



Babe!!!!!! Babe!!!!!! and Babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alan

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........




"Lovely Lady", Indeed!...


----------



## Alan

Victoria08 said:


> Me - looking all cute and stuff .



I concur, Victoria...Love the outfit too!


----------



## Alan

largenlovely said:


> Here's me today
> View attachment 107135



Melissa, Cute as a button...or "polka-dot"...


----------



## Aust99

Alan... See that button at the bottom of the box, with the plus sign??? How about using it to multiquote for the ladies dude!


----------



## Alan

Aust99 said:


> Alan... See that button at the bottom of the box, with the plus sign??? How about using it to multiquote for the ladies dude!



No "plus" button....there is "quote", "multi-quote" and "quick-reply"...which I just hit. If I got it right, I must thank a teacher. So, thank you, you have been duly appointed "the teacher of the day"


----------



## Saoirse

You want multiquote... which has a plus sign.


----------



## Jack Secret

You really are gorgeous!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks!





Jack Secret said:


> You really are gorgeous!


----------



## AuntHen

QueenB said:


> portrait i did for a class.



Your hair is fantabulous!! You are always so beautifully awesome!


----------



## The Fat Man

My buddies and I at a WWE show a couple weeks back. (I'm the fat guy in glasses without a hat.)


----------



## bmann0413

QueenB said:


> portrait i did for a class.
> 
> looking at my muscles in the mirror.



You're looking pretty awesome. :smitten:


----------



## QueenB

Aust99 said:


> Babe!!!!!! Babe!!!!!! and Babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





fat9276 said:


> Your hair is fantabulous!! You are always so beautifully awesome!





bmann0413 said:


> You're looking pretty awesome. :smitten:



thanks, everyone! :happy:


----------



## noseovertail

The Fat Man said:


> My buddies and I at a WWE show a couple weeks back. (I'm the fat guy in glasses without a hat.)



that's an intense (read: scary) face your friend is sporting ha


----------



## CaAggieGirl

The Fat Man said:


> My buddies and I at a WWE show a couple weeks back. (I'm the fat guy in glasses without a hat.)



Looking good. Looks like everyone is having a blast


----------



## noseovertail

after a hike with my puppy this afternoon. all belly  :blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I haven't posted in a while and I'm trying to jump back into the boards. 

This is me at the EMP museum at the Icons of ScienceFiction exhibit. Super cool stuff in there.


----------



## Tad

I'm not going to always picture you with that sort of glory of lights around you!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> I'm not going to always picture you with that sort of glory of lights around you!



but that's how I walk around...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I'm trying to jump back into the boards.
> 
> This is me at the EMP museum at the Icons of ScienceFiction exhibit. Super cool stuff in there.



I adore this shot. Priceless. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you, Josie.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I'm trying to jump back into the boards.
> 
> This is me at the EMP museum at the Icons of ScienceFiction exhibit. Super cool stuff in there.


----------



## The Fat Man

Yello.


----------



## Librarygirl

Love this post!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I'm trying to jump back into the boards.
> 
> I'm very glad to see you back on here...
> 
> This is me at the EMP museum at the Icons of ScienceFiction exhibit. Super cool stuff in there.
> This exhibition looks amazing! And you're looking pretty fine yourself Hozay!


----------



## dharmabean

So much win in this post! SO . MUCH . BOSS!

"By the power of greyskull... I am GARSEEYA MAN!"



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I'm trying to jump back into the boards.
> 
> This is me at the EMP museum at the Icons of ScienceFiction exhibit. Super cool stuff in there.


----------



## Sweetie

On the way to a party for a longtime friend. 

View attachment 107321


----------



## Sweetie

The Fat Man said:


> Yello.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You have a very cute smile. :)


----------



## Sweetie

More of me. 

View attachment 107322


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> More of me.
> 
> View attachment 107322



Your two pictures are beautiful


----------



## Victoria08

Sweetie said:


> More of me.
> 
> View attachment 107322



You look great!


----------



## Sweetie

azerty said:


> Your two pictures are beautiful



Thank you Azerty. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Victoria08 said:


> You look great!




Thanks Victoria.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CaAggieGirl said:


> Great picture! And I am super jealous you are heading for warmer weather. Enjoy your trip!
> 
> *I HAD THE BEST VACATION EVAH!!!!*
> 
> Beautiful! I love your hair





azerty said:


> Nice face


 *TY*



vardon_grip said:


> I hope you got everything straightened out and have a great time in Mexico!



*ABSOLUTELY...was a minor hassle, but thanks to a wonderful SENATOR, it was PAINLESS, my boss wasn't so happy HEHE
* 

View attachment WendyCancun.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> but that's how I walk around...



*TRUE FACT *


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I'm trying to jump back into the boards.
> 
> This is me at the EMP museum at the Icons of ScienceFiction exhibit. Super cool stuff in there.



Classic!



Tad said:


> I'm not going to always picture you with that sort of glory of lights around you!



How can you NOT picture that???


----------



## stoneyman

CaAggieGirl said:


> It's a new month, Friday, and gorgeous outside, so I am a happy girl



this is a lovely photo. me gusta!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ABSOLUTELY...was a minor hassle, but thanks to a wonderful SENATOR, it was PAINLESS, my boss wasn't so happy HEHE
> *



I've been trying to rep you ever since you posted it, and I still can't, so I'll just have to leave you a comment.  I absolutely adore this picture of you. You just look so happy and relaxed and beautiful!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

stoneyman said:


> this is a lovely photo. me gusta!!



Thank you.


----------



## HottiMegan

Me, tonight.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I love your hair like this, Megan, and your lipcolor. Gorgeous!


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Me, tonight.



You beautiful


----------



## ecogeek

My best friend is in the US and we use facebook messenger to send eachother images constantly with the comment "right now" just to feel like we are still very close and involved with one another's lives. I took this one earlier and liked it alright. Thought I would share!


----------



## azerty

ecogeek said:


> My best friend is in the US and we use facebook messenger to send eachother images constantly with the comment "right now" just to feel like we are still very close and involved with one another's lives. I took this one earlier and liked it alright. Thought I would share!



Thanks for sharing : beautiful picture


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelylady78 said:


> I've been trying to rep you ever since you posted it, and I still can't, so I'll just have to leave you a comment.  I absolutely adore this picture of you. You just look so happy and relaxed and beautiful!



*thanks!!! I was happy & 100% relaxed, great vacay, ME CANCUN, food is 5 star yummy!!! and beauteous*


----------



## Surlysomething

So many pretty girls!


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> So many pretty girls!



In deed +1


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I love your hair like this, Megan, and your lipcolor. Gorgeous!


Thanks  It's one of my favorite lip glosses. The hair was an experimentation. 



azerty said:


> You beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *TY*
> 
> 
> 
> *ABSOLUTELY...was a minor hassle, but thanks to a wonderful SENATOR, it was PAINLESS, my boss wasn't so happy HEHE
> *



you look absolutely happy, I like it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you look absolutely happy, I like it.



*TY HOZAY :wubu:*


----------



## x0emnem0x

ecogeek said:


> My best friend is in the US and we use facebook messenger to send eachother images constantly with the comment "right now" just to feel like we are still very close and involved with one another's lives. I took this one earlier and liked it alright. Thought I would share!



That is actually really cool  Kinda like what you can do on SnapChat except after you see the picture it's gone, you can't really save it... that's why it would be a good idea on Facebook cuz you can save em in messages... that's awesome.  Btw you look gorgeous!


----------



## ecogeek

Nawww thank you! <333 I've been saving all the pics and when I move home I am going to put together one of those photo books. We send these things probably twice a day? Sometimes more depending on whats happening. 



x0emnem0x said:


> That is actually really cool  Kinda like what you can do on SnapChat except after you see the picture it's gone, you can't really save it... that's why it would be a good idea on Facebook cuz you can save em in messages... that's awesome.  Btw you look gorgeous!


----------



## HottiMegan

Found some fun makeup colors.. so i played


----------



## bmann0413

HottiMegan said:


> Found some fun makeup colors.. so i played



I enjoy seeing pictures of you like this, Megan! All silly and pretty and whatnot! :wubu:


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

And She's Got Your Hair&#9829;
And She's Got Your Eyes&#9829;
She's Got Your Exact Same Horoscope Sign&#9829;
She May Be Pretty, She's Something New&#9829;
But She Ain't You&#9829;
---New Hollow&#9829; 

View attachment 885398_10200623707094237_323041396_o.jpg


View attachment 860943_10200623705654201_562709695_o.jpg


----------



## azerty

Beautiful, gorgeous, very cute


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Found some fun makeup colors.. so i played



Good, I like it. Nice


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> I enjoy seeing pictures of you like this, Megan! All silly and pretty and whatnot! :wubu:


:wubu: Thanks  I love goofy pics 



azerty said:


> Good, I like it. Nice


Thank you :kiss2:


----------



## Paul

Nice picture Megan -



HottiMegan said:


> Found some fun makeup colors.. so i played


----------



## imaginarydiva21

me and my mate


----------



## flyingsolo101

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me and my mate



So SO cute!


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me and my mate



You look beautiful together. Very nice pictures


----------



## Deacone




----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


>



Very nice and beautiful


----------



## Surlysomething

Your hair is so long now! Very pretty.



Deacone said:


>


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

x0emnem0x said:


> Crosscrosscross post? Idk I love this pic though. Hai guys!



You have such riveting eyes.

I also want to hug you. = P


----------



## Pandasaur

Since this day was so awesome I decided to take pictures today  

View attachment Snapshot_20130310_19.jpg


----------



## azerty

Pandasaur said:


> Since this day was so awesome I decided to take pictures today



Beautiful picture


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me and my mate



As always you look amazing. He is a cute guy as well. Good for u


----------



## Mishty

This morning before the casino,and later at the Paula Deen buffet. 

View attachment 314436_10200987617517872_2058655400_n.jpg


View attachment 485977_10200989853773777_1866647571_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I made some changes to my lips


----------



## Deacone

Went bridesmaid dress shopping today and I decided to wear a veil - 60 quid for that! No thank you, i'd rather flipping make one!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Deacone said:


> Went bridesmaid dress shopping today and I decided to wear a veil - 60 quid for that! No thank you, i'd rather flipping make one!



YOUR HAIR....is still long! It's crazy


----------



## Aust99

Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.

View attachment 107406


----------



## Aust99

Mishty said:


> This morning before the casino,and later at the Paula Deen buffet.


Fab eyeliner babe! Your divine!!!


Deacone said:


> image snipped



Loving the long hair!! So pretty.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Aust99 said:


> Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.



You look amazing!


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> This morning before the casino,and later at the Paula Deen buffet.



Soo nice, beautiful eyes. Magnifique


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I made some changes to my lips



Lol, very funny and adorable


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Went bridesmaid dress shopping today and I decided to wear a veil - 60 quid for that! No thank you, i'd rather flipping make one!



So beautiful


----------



## azerty

Aust99 said:


> Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.
> 
> View attachment 107406



So beautiful and gorgeous : romantic picture


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.



Suits you well! Makes you look prettier than ever.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.



you look familiar...and you look fantastic as well. Nice to meet you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> Went bridesmaid dress shopping today and I decided to wear a veil - 60 quid for that! No thank you, i'd rather flipping make one!



I did the same thing when I went to a bridal shop recently to just have a look around at dresses they might be able to custom-size for me... one thing about trying on a veil for me is that it kinda made it real. I loved it. Veils are ridiculously expensive, though, I agree!

BTW, your hair looks so great long - and I love your WoW t-shirt! 



Aust99 said:


> Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.
> 
> View attachment 107406



Gorgeous, as always. 



Mishty said:


> This morning before the casino,and later at the Paula Deen buffet.



Your eyes... sigh. :wubu: They never fail to make me swoon.


----------



## dharmabean

I'm sorry but all I see in this picture are two things

A. Warcraft shirt.. KICK ASS
B. You're beautiful!




Deacone said:


> Went bridesmaid dress shopping today and I decided to wear a veil - 60 quid for that! No thank you, i'd rather flipping make one!


----------



## Aust99

CaAggieGirl said:


> You look amazing!





azerty said:


> So beautiful and gorgeous : romantic picture





Never2fat4me said:


> Suits you well! Makes you look prettier than ever.
> 
> - Chris :smitten:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you look familiar...and you look fantastic as well. Nice to meet you!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gorgeous, as always.



Thanks ladies and gents.


----------



## Paul

I like your curled hair and new colour. Very lovely 



Aust99 said:


> Curled my hair for a friends 'glamourous' 30th birthday party last night.
> 
> View attachment 107406


----------



## veggieforever

*Not the most flattering but it is recent * 

View attachment change room.jpg


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Not the most flattering but it is recent *



You are ADORABLE! ^_^


----------



## azerty

veggieforever said:


> *Not the most flattering but it is recent *



Very nice


----------



## freakyfred

Here's one from last friday. I thought I looked nice so snappy snappy.


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> You are ADORABLE! ^_^





azerty said:


> Very nice



*Mwah!! Thank you, sweethearts  :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: Oona my lovely, this top is to go with shorts for Benidorm. Think it looks ok??? *


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Oona my lovely, this top is to go with shorts for Benidorm. Think it looks ok??? *



Definitely! I love cute little plaid tops with shorts. Such an adorable look!


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> Definitely! I love cute little plaid tops with shorts. Such an adorable look!



*Lovely jubbley!  Thanks again sweetie. Don't wanna be wandering round Spain like a first class CHOOB haha!   xXx*


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Lovely jubbley!  Thanks again sweetie. Don't wanna be wandering round Spain like a first class CHOOB haha!   xXx*



Anytime, darlin!


----------



## Oona

It's gettin toasty here! I'm breaking out the tank tops already. 

View attachment IMAG1454 (1).jpg


----------



## azerty

Wow, beautiful


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> It's gettin toasty here! I'm breaking out the tank tops already.



*Lookin' very sassy and seriously pretty indeed. Love the tats and ear piercing. Well funky chickie! *


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Lookin' very sassy and seriously pretty indeed. Love the tats and ear piercing. Well funky chickie! *



Thanks hun!



azerty said:


> Wow, beautiful



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## CaAggieGirl

veggieforever said:


> *Not the most flattering but it is recent *



Cute outfit! Looking great



freakyfred said:


> Here's one from last friday. I thought I looked nice so snappy snappy.



Very snappy!



Oona said:


> It's gettin toasty here! I'm breaking out the tank tops already.



I love your key tattoo. Beautiful!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I got a hair cut! :3 

View attachment haircut.jpg


----------



## Oona

CaAggieGirl said:


> I love your key tattoo. Beautiful!



Thanks hun


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> I got a hair cut! :3



You're adorable!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

I was running late this morning so I kind of look like a mess.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> You're adorable!



Thank you, my love!


----------



## Oona

CaAggieGirl said:


> I was running late this morning so I kind of look like a mess.



Psh! You look beautiful!


----------



## 1love_emily

Me holding my sub leather pieces.
Ha, nope! 
Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband! 
Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.


----------



## azerty

kaylaisamachine said:


> I got a hair cut! :3



You look cute and lovely


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> I was running late this morning so I kind of look like a mess.



For sure you look nice and good


----------



## azerty

1love_emily said:


> Me holding my sub leather pieces.
> Ha, nope!
> Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband!
> Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.



Beautiful, gorgeous picture of you


----------



## Paul

Lookin mega-beautiful Emily!!!



1love_emily said:


> Me holding my sub leather pieces.
> Ha, nope!
> Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband!
> Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.


----------



## stoneyman

CaAggieGirl said:


> I was running late this morning so I kind of look like a mess.



Beee-you-tee-ful!!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

azerty said:


> For sure you look nice and good





stoneyman said:


> Beee-you-tee-ful!!



Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## danielson123

Dan Haircut, minus the ever-present glasses to prevent flash. 

View attachment Snapshot_20130320_5.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Dan Haircut, minus the ever-present glasses to prevent flash.



Apparently I need to spread around more rep before I give it to you, Dan!
Looking very good! :happy:


----------



## Ruffie

Me at what will soon be my new job as a travel consultant (if I can pass all the training) 

View attachment IMG_0141.jpg


----------



## azerty

Ruffie said:


> Me at what will soon be my new job as a travel consultant (if I can pass all the training)



Very nice


----------



## Ruffie

1love_emily said:


> Me holding my sub leather pieces.
> Ha, nope!
> Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband!
> Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.



I see a great smile and strong arms and a beautiful girl. Great Bridle by the way. I have always wanted my own horse as I have loved them since I was small.. But alas could never afford one so settle for being around friends horses here and there.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

1love_emily said:


> Me holding my sub leather pieces.
> Ha, nope!
> Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband!
> Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.



Beautiful! And I love the bridle. I had a cramello (sp?) when I was younger and I love putting dark bridles on him, the contrast of light and dark was gorgeous.



Ruffie said:


> Me at what will soon be my new job as a travel consultant (if I can pass all the training)



Looking lovely 


Sad girl today, which is even a bigger bummer since I am having a great make-up day .


----------



## Deacone

My hair is getting so friggin' long!

Excuse the work uniform.

EDIT: And my face. lol


----------



## Piink

1love_emily said:


> Me holding my sub leather pieces.
> Ha, nope!
> Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband!
> Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.



You're adorable!! And I love that bridle! My pretty girl had a bridle with pink bling on the browband and noseband.  Missing her so much right now.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

:kiss2: hey


----------



## imaginarydiva21

balletguy said:


> As always you look amazing. He is a cute guy as well. Good for u



good for me ???


----------



## penguin

With the 3kg chocolate bunny I won  It's VERY hot here today, which is just crazy seeing as it's the end of march. I had to chop him up to get him into the fridge, and he was already softening by then.


----------



## Piink

penguin said:


> With the 3kg chocolate bunny I won  It's VERY hot here today, which is just crazy seeing as it's the end of march. I had to chop him up to get him into the fridge, and he was already softening by then.



Your Beautiful! And that is one HUGE bunny!


----------



## bmann0413

I don't have a witty comment for this. Just took a pic with a pineapple for Psych. lol


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> With the 3kg chocolate bunny I won  It's VERY hot here today, which is just crazy seeing as it's the end of march. I had to chop him up to get him into the fridge, and he was already softening by then.



What a lovely picture


----------



## Blackjack

My face: stubble, bad skin, and all.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> My face: stubble, bad skin, and all.



I like your face. And the stubble suits you. Also love your eyes.
:wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> My face: stubble, bad skin, and all.



This is a GREAT photo.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I've been MIA for a while. Here's ma face. 

View attachment ma face.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

For quite a while, indeed.

Adorable:wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Fluffy51888 said:


> I've been MIA for a while. Here's ma face.



You're gorgeous girl!


----------



## azerty

Fluffy51888 said:


> I've been MIA for a while. Here's ma face.



Beautiful picture of you


----------



## 1love_emily

Another photo of me - only in this photo I faced my fears and tried on my new show breeches.

As many of you may know, equestrian sports tend to feature tiny, petite riders on big flashy horses. So all the clothes are designed for little women, which I am not. But I ordered a pair, tried them on, and when they fit, I nearly started crying in sweet relief.


----------



## Piink

1love_emily said:


> Another photo of me - only in this photo I faced my fears and tried on my new show breeches.
> 
> As many of you may know, equestrian sports tend to feature tiny, petite riders on big flashy horses. So all the clothes are designed for little women, which I am not. But I ordered a pair, tried them on, and when they fit, I nearly started crying in sweet relief.



They look good! Have you tried the Fuller Fillies line? :wubu: I love their sh*t! lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

1love_emily said:


> Another photo of me - only in this photo I faced my fears and tried on my new show breeches.
> 
> As many of you may know, equestrian sports tend to feature tiny, petite riders on big flashy horses. So all the clothes are designed for little women, which I am not. But I ordered a pair, tried them on, and when they fit, I nearly started crying in sweet relief.



To misquote the Bard, once more unto the breeches, dear friend! And they look good on you.

- Chris


----------



## azerty

1love_emily said:


> Another photo of me - only in this photo I faced my fears and tried on my new show breeches.
> 
> As many of you may know, equestrian sports tend to feature tiny, petite riders on big flashy horses. So all the clothes are designed for little women, which I am not. But I ordered a pair, tried them on, and when they fit, I nearly started crying in sweet relief.



Very nice


----------



## Deacone

Found this in my chinese shop.

Omg. Died of cuteness


----------



## JonesT

Just a few days ago 

View attachment SC20130326-223914.jpg


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Found this in my chinese shop.
> 
> Omg. Died of cuteness



Nice and cute


----------



## bmann0413

Hallo, all.


----------



## largenlovely

Here's me today going out for lunch with my sister in a dress I made 

View attachment resizedagain.jpg




View attachment food.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Lazy day. I look ROUGH! 

View attachment SC20130328-174554.jpg


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> Here's me today going out for lunch with my sister in a dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107589



What a beautiful dress for a lovely woman


----------



## Paul

Pretty dress. You have talent. You are looking good. Still gaining?



largenlovely said:


> Here's me today going out for lunch with my sister in a dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107589


----------



## JonesT

Boxer fashion  

View attachment SC20130328-195234.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

Paul said:


> Pretty dress. You have talent. You are looking good. Still gaining?



Well I'm only really just getting started on making stuff from patterns and not just simple things on the fly lol but I'm working on it  I'm sure I've likely gained weight in the last couple weeks. I will know tomorrow


----------



## Iannathedriveress

1love_emily said:


> Me holding my sub leather pieces.
> Ha, nope!
> Just Red's new bridle that I cleaned up. It has a crystal browband!
> Along with lots of leather and bling you can see me with straight hair, flabby arms, and a weird smile.



Beautiful


----------



## Iannathedriveress

1love_emily said:


> Another photo of me - only in this photo I faced my fears and tried on my new show breeches.
> 
> As many of you may know, equestrian sports tend to feature tiny, petite riders on big flashy horses. So all the clothes are designed for little women, which I am not. But I ordered a pair, tried them on, and when they fit, I nearly started crying in sweet relief.



Looking fine


----------



## Fluffy51888

RabbitScorpion said:


> For quite a while, indeed.
> 
> Adorable:wubu:





x0emnem0x said:


> You're gorgeous girl!





azerty said:


> Beautiful picture of you



Why, thanks friends. *blush*


----------



## AuntHen

Happy Friday!


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> What a beautiful dress for a lovely woman



Oops somehow I missed this. Thank ya hon


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Happy Friday!



Very nice


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## balletguy

dharmabean said:


>




Wow! u are rocking it, You look awesome


----------



## Piink

dharmabean said:


>



Love that dress! If it goes missing do NOT come looking in my closet! 

Looks great on you! Your beautiful!!


----------



## Twilley

dharmabean said:


>



Very nice!



largenlovely said:


> Here's me today going out for lunch with my sister in a dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107589



You always look like you're up to something~


----------



## largenlovely

Twilley said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You always look like you're up to something~



Lmao I've heard that before lol...and it's likely


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Beautiful, really cute


----------



## janus74

very pretty pic! big compliment!


----------



## dharmabean

Thank you handsome!


balletguy said:


> Wow! u are rocking it, You look awesome



Hhah! I promise not to come looking in your closet.... but if it disappears my guy might send out an All Points Bulletin. 


Piink said:


> Love that dress! If it goes missing do NOT come looking in my closet!  Looks great on you! Your beautiful!!




Thank you Twilley! 


Twilley said:


> Very nice!



Thank you both too!!


azerty said:


> Beautiful, really cute





janus74 said:


> very pretty pic! big compliment!


----------



## Am Jim

largenlovely said:


> Here's me today going out for lunch with my sister in a dress I made
> 
> View attachment 107588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107589



Really like your hair, it suits you really well.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

dharmabean said:


>



Cuuuuuttttteee dress! Very beautiful


----------



## HottiMegan

All dolled up and I am a video game widow tonight. <le sigh>  

View attachment webcam-toy-photo22.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Holy mamas! The ladies in this thread are showing their stuff off! Hotties!


----------



## Twilley

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up and I am a video game widow tonight. <le sigh>



Oh nooooo! Someone needs to bring a smile to that lovely face~


----------



## largenlovely

Am Jim said:


> Really like your hair, it suits you really well.



Thank you  I've decided to let it grow back out but I'm glad it still looks good in the process lol


----------



## AuntHen

HAPPY EASTER!!! :bounce:


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up and I am a video game widow tonight. <le sigh>


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> HAPPY EASTER!!! :bounce:



Happy Easter too, nice picture


----------



## Deacone

thursday at the rock club


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> thursday at the rock club



Great picture


----------



## JonesT

Got a haircut from an Inmate at work last night. Can you tell that I'm tired? 

View attachment SC20130401-145351.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I graduated from a no-belt to a white belt today!


----------



## ConnieLynn

WTG! I'm impressed that you are doing it.




HottiMegan said:


> I graduated from a no-belt to a white belt today!


----------



## Ladybuglove

I just want to show off my haircut. Huzzah! (The second picture is for comparison.) I apologize for the large pictures. I have no idea how to re-size them, since I'm bad at HTML stuff.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I graduated from a no-belt to a white belt today!



Great, beautiful


----------



## azerty

Ladybuglove said:


> I just want to show off my haircut. Huzzah! (The second picture is for comparison.) I apologize for the large pictures. I have no idea how to re-size them, since I'm bad at HTML stuff.



Very nice and cute


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I graduated from a no-belt to a white belt today!



Awesome!!!


----------



## AuntHen

It's Tall and Fat Thursday!!


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> It's Tall and Fat Thursday!!



What a beautiful and nice picture, delicate


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> It's Tall and Fat Thursday!!



Beautiful:smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

ConnieLynn said:


> WTG! I'm impressed that you are doing it.





azerty said:


> Great, beautiful





x0emnem0x said:


> Awesome!!!



Thank you all  I am pretty excited about it. I've been working hard for about a month on it. I still feel like a goof out on the floor but the whole class is really supportive and excited that i'm trying. (they're all in super shape)


----------



## Mishty

About to do some kiddie yoga with the kiddies! 

View attachment IMG_2555.jpg


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> About to do some kiddie yoga with the kiddies!



Beautiful picture


----------



## aa_ya

fat9276 said:


> It's Tall and Fat Thursday!!



Awesome! And an excellent taste, as usual.


----------



## Ruffie

Hanging out at work this week. 

View attachment IMG_0157.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Very lovely, Ruth!





Ruffie said:


> Hanging out at work this week.


----------



## azerty

Ruffie said:


> Hanging out at work this week.



Very nice and cute


----------



## Ruffie

Thank you. Thought I would take a picture with the nice natural light I have coming in by my desk.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ruffie said:


> Hanging out at work this week.



Congrats on the new job, and that's a pretty sexy look. Perfect example of 'just enough'


----------



## Piink

Probably my most recent photo ... From 2010.  

View attachment 0007.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Piink said:


> Probably my most recent photo ... From 2010.



Not sure why you say eek - it is so cute! (Love the bob, and such a sweet smile!) Look forward to some more recent ones as well.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## big_lad27

Piink said:


> Probably my most recent photo ... From 2010.



Very nice picture - Love the smile as well


----------



## Piink

Never2fat4me said:


> Not sure why you say eek - it is so cute! (Love the bob, and such a sweet smile!) Look forward to some more recent ones as well.
> 
> - Chris :smitten:





big_lad27 said:


> Very nice picture - Love the smile as well



Thank You both.


----------



## azerty

Piink said:


> Probably my most recent photo ... From 2010.



So beautiful


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Me with my fiance at the Outer Banks this week. (Cross-posted from Has There Ever Been a FA/BBW Couple Pic Thread.) More pics there if you'd like to see 'em.


----------



## Aust99

I've loved all the posts Ginny!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## CaAggieGirl

x0emnem0x said:


> awesome photo



Is that a Kathy van Zeeland purse? Beautiful picture!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Recolored my hair. Got rid of be super light streaks, now it has a tint of red..


----------



## x0emnem0x

CaAggieGirl said:


> Is that a Kathy van Zeeland purse? Beautiful picture!



Yes ma'am it is! And thank you! Same to you and that picture you just posted.


----------



## dharmabean

Double Rainbow Today


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



Looking beautiful


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CaAggieGirl said:


> Recolored my hair. Got rid of be super light streaks, now it has a tint of red..



Very nice.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

x0emnem0x said:


> Yes ma'am it is! And thank you! Same to you and that picture you just posted.



I love Kathy purses. It's the only purse I will buy :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

CaAggieGirl said:


> I love Kathy purses. It's the only purse I will buy :wubu:



They are wonderful right?! I love mine! :wubu:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Very nice.



Thank you


----------



## stoneyman

CaAggieGirl said:


> Recolored my hair. Got rid of be super light streaks, now it has a tint of red..



GREAT photo!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

stoneyman said:


> GREAT photo!



Aww thanks.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Why is it that all my pictures look the same? lol Anyways, here's me on Easter! 

View attachment same.jpg


----------



## azerty

Fluffy51888 said:


> Why is it that all my pictures look the same? lol Anyways, here's me on Easter!



They all look pretty, yes. Because you are very nice


----------



## Surlysomething

Very pretty..love your necklace!




Fluffy51888 said:


> Why is it that all my pictures look the same? lol Anyways, here's me on Easter!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Ruffie

Picture of me (Front) and son at the Rose Hall Hilton resort in Montego Bay earlier this week. Hanging at the swim up bar with friends. 

View attachment 524301_10151614634154283_68595308_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ruffie said:


> Picture of me (Front) and son at the Rose Hall Hilton resort in Montego Bay earlier this week. Hanging at the swim up bar with friends.



Cute!! Looks so amazing there... jealous.


----------



## bmann0413

So here's a little after-birthday pic of yours truly. I look pretty dapper. Because bowties are cool. 

View attachment 564217_3071125033981_569120930_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Fluffy51888 said:


> Why is it that all my pictures look the same? lol Anyways, here's me on Easter!



Jealous! You are too cute!!



bmann0413 said:


> So here's a little after-birthday pic of yours truly. I look pretty dapper. Because bowties are cool.



Bowties are pretty cool


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Very nice artistic picture


----------



## azerty

Ruffie said:


> Picture of me (Front) and son at the Rose Hall Hilton resort in Montego Bay earlier this week. Hanging at the swim up bar with friends.



Very nice


----------



## azerty

bmann0413 said:


> So here's a little after-birthday pic of yours truly. I look pretty dapper. Because bowties are cool.



Beautiful picture


----------



## veggieforever

*Me just the other evening before heading out to watch a Burlesque Show! Was feeling sexy and sassy to the EXTREME!!xXx* 

View attachment dress 1.jpg


View attachment dress smirk 7.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

We went for a hike to enjoy the beautiful spring greenery. Here's me and Alex.


----------



## Ruffie

x0emnem0x said:


> Cute!! Looks so amazing there... jealous.



Thanks it truly was amazing. My first vacation since 1986! My son won a trip through his work for good management of his store and took his old mama along since it had been so long since I had gone anywhere!


----------



## MattB

dharmabean said:


>



Looks like a ghostly figure on the left...


----------



## Micara

Saturday night...


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> We went for a hike to enjoy the beautiful spring greenery. Here's me and Alex.



Lovely picture


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> Saturday night...



Very nice


----------



## x0emnem0x

Decided it was time for a minor change... hair cut.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Decided it was time for a minor change... hair cut.



Very nice. Beautiful hair cut


----------



## Oona

New hair color! 

View attachment IMAG1621.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Decided it was time for a minor change... hair cut.



Looking good


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> New hair color!



Beautiful


----------



## Surlysomething

Purdy.





Oona said:


> New hair color!


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Beautiful





Surlysomething said:


> Purdy.



Thank you <3


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

x0emnem0x said:


> Decided it was time for a minor change... hair cut.





Oona said:


> New hair color!



Very nice ladies.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Danke everyone.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Iannathedriveress

dharmabean said:


>



Looking lovely


----------



## Piink

x0emnem0x said:


> Decided it was time for a minor change... hair cut.





Oona said:


> New hair color!





dharmabean said:


> ...snipped pic...



What a trio of pretty ladies!!!


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Very nice picture. You look soo good


----------



## x0emnem0x

Piink said:


> What a trio of pretty ladies!!!



Gracias! <3


----------



## Oona

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Very nice ladies.





Piink said:


> What a trio of pretty ladies!!!



Thanks, loveys! ^_^


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Great pic Dharma


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> New hair color!



*You look SMASHIN' chickie! Hair is very nice indeed  xXx*


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *You look SMASHIN' chickie! Hair is very nice indeed  xXx*



Thanks, love! <3


----------



## LJ Rock

Standing strong for my hometown today!! 

View attachment BH001.jpg


View attachment BH002.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!



where have you BEEN?!?!


----------



## x0emnem0x

LJ Rock said:


> Standing strong for my hometown today!!



Looking good! 



fat9276 said:


> It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!



Wooohoo chicka. Hahaha  Lookin' fine mamas!


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!



Looking beautiful


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Lovely picture



Thanks  I'm hoping to get a lot more with longer, better hikes


----------



## f0nzw0rth

veggieforever said:


> *Me just the other evening before heading out to watch a Burlesque Show! Was feeling sexy and sassy to the EXTREME!!xXx*



you are absolutely gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Paul

Nice junk. A lovely picture. <3



fat9276 said:


> It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!


----------



## veggieforever

f0nzw0rth said:


> you are absolutely gorgeous :wubu:



*You are too kind, sweetie. Thank you.xXx *:blush:


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!



Is there a spike in traffic accidents in your area on Tuesdays, by any chance? Cause....wow


----------



## Deven

Showing off my awesome, awesome shirt.


----------



## azerty

I like it. Very nice picture


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Deven said:


> Showing off my awesome, awesome shirt.



Portal, cake, deadpool...we should make sex.


----------



## seavixen

I have so much eye makeup on right now. 

View attachment IMG_20130418_015152_408.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130418_014937_851x.jpg


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> I have so much eye makeup on right now.



Artistic pictures : very nice


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm all grungy and gross but very happy. I earned two of five tips towards graduating to a yellow belt. I feel honored and very giddy at actually earning tips


----------



## azerty

Nice picture. I wouldn't challenge you


----------



## alisha




----------



## alisha

alisha said:


>



and an older one:


----------



## azerty

Very nice both of them


----------



## Micara

Me in bed


----------



## bmann0413

Micara said:


> Me in bed



Beautiful. SO so beautiful.


----------



## Micara

bmann0413 said:


> Beautiful. SO so beautiful.



Awww thank you! You are always so sweet to me!


----------



## bmann0413

Thought I'd post something. lol


----------



## Shan34

Recent pic! 

View attachment camerazoom-20130416095252574-resized-640.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Micara said:


> Me in bed



Very nice, great shot!



fat9276 said:


> It's *Junk In The Trunk* Tuesday!!!



Well now, I officially live for Tuesdays. That is a great shot :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Double post... stoopid internets


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> Me in bed



Very nice and delicate


----------



## Mishty

I went pink. :happy: 

View attachment 11748_10201220994592153_1697298371_n.jpg


View attachment 5283_10201204923790393_1696731532_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Thanks to all for the nice compliments and rep


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> I went pink. :happy:



OMG! Love it!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me & 2 of my good friends at a concert last night


----------



## CarlaSixx

A friend and I were hanging out tonight and decided to have a "makeup playdate" where we tried out something new with our makeup. I didn't really have much of anything to work with... So I came up with this. Lol.






The colours don't show up as nicely here. The lights in the makeup office are extremely bright, so a bit of the effect was lost on my cellphone 


ETA: Added a pic taken in the livingroom to show the colours off  lol. 

View attachment meeeeeeee.jpg


----------



## azerty

Very beautiful and delicate


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> I went pink. :happy:



Soo nice


----------



## azerty

TwilightStarr said:


> Me & 2 of my good friends at a concert last night



Funny and adorable


----------



## Jon Blaze

Dead island: Riptide and DJ Premier. lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## x0emnem0x

Hey good lookin', what's cookin'?


----------



## TwilightStarr

More pictures from the Fear Factory show the other night 






Me and my boy Tim, he is loving rocking the caveman look right now lol As long as I have known him, his facial hair has never been that crazy lol






Me and Gezuz, or as I like to call him Geez-Ass, because he is always doing something ass-y! lol


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



ROWR says the cougar....................:eat2:


----------



## loopytheone

Me and my beanies!


----------



## azerty

TwilightStarr said:


> More pictures from the Fear Factory show the other night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my boy Tim, he is loving rocking the caveman look right now lol As long as I have known him, his facial hair has never been that crazy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Gezuz, or as I like to call him Geez-Ass, because he is always doing something ass-y! lol



Very nice pictures


----------



## azerty

loopytheone said:


> Me and my beanies!



Truly sweet


----------



## CastingPearls

Random birthday pic crossposted. 

View attachment 298087_4353462449471_647818960_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Very nice picture. You look soo smart


----------



## HottiMegan

I colored my hair today: light golden blonde. I am thinking of going a little darker in a couple of months..


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I colored my hair today: light golden blonde. I am thinking of going a little darker in a couple of months..



You have a beautiful face and such a pretty and delicate smile


----------



## The Fat Man

Me, literally JUST now sitting at my desk.

So beyond exciting, I know.

View attachment image-1606737950.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Mishty said:


> I went pink. :happy:



So pretty!


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> I colored my hair today: light golden blonde. I am thinking of going a little darker in a couple of months..



I love that color on you! Very nice.


----------



## Sweetie

Now I can see where I'm going! 

View attachment 107991


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Great pictures ladies.


----------



## Ruffie

CastingPearls said:


> Random birthday pic crossposted.



Smoking hot girl!


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Now I can see where I'm going!
> 
> View attachment 107991



Very nice


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sweetie said:


> Now I can see where I'm going!
> 
> View attachment 107991



It's usually good to see where you are going  And it's even better in cute glasses like that!


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> You have a beautiful face and such a pretty and delicate smile





Sweetie said:


> I love that color on you! Very nice.



Thank you both. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with my hair.. It's different every month  
And thanks to the rep folks


----------



## seavixen

It's totally sundress weather.  

View attachment 04-27-13-01.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

seavixen said:


> It's totally sundress weather.



And we're totally glad it is! :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

> It's totally sundress weather.



Nice pic and love the dress.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

x0emnem0x said:


>



I think I just suffered a gaze attack... :bow:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

me ready to hit the town sat night


----------



## MRdobolina

a break from all the hotness going on in here


----------



## x0emnem0x

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I think I just suffered a gaze attack... :bow:



Hah! Awww thank you. :wubu:


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Paul

WOW! This sundress is stunning and you are beautiful in it.



seavixen said:


> It's totally sundress weather.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

dharmabean said:


>



Don't you look darling!!!!!


----------



## Gingembre

MRdobolina said:


> a break from all the hotness going on in here




Not at all


----------



## Gingembre

seavixen said:


> It's totally sundress weather.


Great dress! Wish it was sundress weather here...ever.



dharmabean said:


> [snip]


Ooh, I love the fringe!


----------



## loopytheone

Random cross posted pics! x3 How cute are these teddies?


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me ready to hit the town sat night



Very nice


----------



## Falling Boy

dharmabean said:


>



Very cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> It's totally sundress weather.



Very very nice picture, you are soo beautiful


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Soo beautiful picture


----------



## azerty

loopytheone said:


> Random cross posted pics! x3 How cute are these teddies?



Very cute


----------



## Scorsese86

loopytheone said:


> Random cross posted pics! x3 How cute are these teddies?



Zooey Deschanel, is that you?


----------



## LeoGibson

Figured I'd put this over here as well since I rarely post in this section. This is me out running errands yesterday.


----------



## AuntHen

It's Sentimental Saturday!! :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x

fat9276 said:


> It's Sentimental Saturday!! :wubu:



Work it mama!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Took a walk down to the river this week. To get away for a bit. Brought my tripod and camera. Was great.







My ankle did suffer, though. Went home with a "sports injury".... a bruised and swollen ankle. Apparently my gym time and this trek down the river's edge was just too much for my ankle and I didn't notice til later.


----------



## Never2fat4me

CarlaSixx said:


> Took a walk down to the river this week. To get away for a bit. Brought my tripod and camera. Was great.
> 
> My ankle did suffer, though. Went home with a "sports injury".... a bruised and swollen ankle. Apparently my gym time and this trek down the river's edge was just too much for my ankle and I didn't notice til later.



Is that the Rideau or the St. Lawrence? Regardless, "scenery" is very nice! :smitten:

- Chris


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> It's Sentimental Saturday!! :wubu:



It is a beautiful picture


----------



## loopytheone

Scorsese86 said:


> Zooey Deschanel, is that you?



I have no idea who that is so I'm not sure whether to say thank you or not! xD


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

loopytheone said:


> I have no idea who that is so I'm not sure whether to say thank you or not! xD








That's Zooey. Definitely a compliment!


----------



## daddyoh70

fat9276 said:


> It's Sentimental Saturday!! :wubu:



First there was "junk in the trunk tuesday," now this!! At least I have 2 days of the week to look forward to! :bow: :smitten:


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Took a walk down to the river this week. To get away for a bit. Brought my tripod and camera. Was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ankle did suffer, though. Went home with a "sports injury".... a bruised and swollen ankle. Apparently my gym time and this trek down the river's edge was just too much for my ankle and I didn't notice til later.



Beautiful picture  Sorry to hear you had a bad ankle


----------



## CarlaSixx

Never2fat4me said:


> Is that the Rideau or the St. Lawrence? Regardless, "scenery" is very nice! :smitten:
> 
> - Chris



St Lawrence River. I live on the border of New York and Ontario. Not in Ottawa.


----------



## Never2fat4me

CarlaSixx said:


> St Lawrence River. I live on the border of New York and Ontario. Not in Ottawa.



Yes, I have been through Cornwall many a time. But it is not all that far from the Rideau and the beautiful lakes to which it connects - maybe an hour's drive or so to somewhere like Kemptville? (Unless you were thinking of the Canal, the Rideau goes through a lot more than just Ottawa.)


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's Zooey. Definitely a compliment!


Unless he was comparing her acting skills to Zooey's...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Never2fat4me said:


> Yes, I have been through Cornwall many a time. But it is not all that far from the Rideau and the beautiful lakes to which it connects - maybe an hour's drive or so to somewhere like Kemptville? (Unless you were thinking of the Canal, the Rideau goes through a lot more than just Ottawa.)



Ah, I don't drive so there wouldn't be much a chance of seeing that. Though I might check it out with some friends this summer.


----------



## nikola090

from saturday 

View attachment estate2013_11.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

loopytheone said:


> I have no idea who that is so I'm not sure whether to say thank you or not! xD



It was most definitely a compliment


----------



## Dromond

Zooey is cuter, but Emily is the better actor.


----------



## Big Ben SC

Fluffy51888 said:


> Why is it that all my pictures look the same? lol Anyways, here's me on Easter!



Very nice :happy:


----------



## _overture

been a while! 

View attachment tumblr_mmhjpxk4Za1rx33yco1_500.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



Looking beautiful


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I colored my hair today: light golden blonde. I am thinking of going a little darker in a couple of months..



Gorgeous!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

From a nature walk last week with friends.


----------



## azerty

Very beautiful, sweet


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> It's Sentimental Saturday!! :wubu:



:wubu:

My, oh, my...


----------



## Scorsese86

CarlaSixx said:


> Took a walk down to the river this week. To get away for a bit. Brought my tripod and camera. Was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ankle did suffer, though. Went home with a "sports injury".... a bruised and swollen ankle. Apparently my gym time and this trek down the river's edge was just too much for my ankle and I didn't notice til later.



Oh, you are such a cutie :smitten:
Hope you feel better


----------



## Franklyn

Haven't posted on here in forever - Random recent selfie  

View attachment image-3163285907.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me and my friends out last night celebrating my 29th birthday!!


----------



## azerty

Seems you had a nice party. All the best


----------



## imaginarydiva21

_overture said:


> been a while!



well hello


----------



## Tad

TwilightStarr said:


> Me and my friends out last night celebrating my 29th birthday!!



Looks like you were all having fun  And happy belated birthday, too! :bow:


----------



## veggieforever

*New togs fashion parade!! lol * 

View attachment stripey dress front.jpg


View attachment stripey dress back pref.jpg


View attachment black dress kneel.jpg


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *New togs fashion parade!! lol *



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Got my new Eshakti dress, finally!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Pic didn't work, Megan.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tad said:


> Looks like you were all having fun  And happy belated birthday, too! :bow:



Yes it was a good night, Thanks


----------



## TwilightStarr

HottiMegan said:


> Got my new Eshakti dress, finally!




OMG! Love that dress! You look too cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pic didn't work, Megan.


Here's a link to the photos on my google+ 



TwilightStarr said:


> OMG! Love that dress! You look too cute!



THanks  It's so comfy and i love it!!


----------



## bmann0413

Behold... me. *shrugs* 

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> Behold... me. *shrugs*



Your pictures always put a smile on my face


----------



## azerty

TwilightStarr said:


> OMG! Love that dress! You look too cute!



What a nice dress. You look soo beautiful in it


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> Gorgeous!!



You are too kind sweetie. Thank you for being so lovely. Spain is looming (just over a month now!) and I can't wait to wear these beauties!! Mwah!! You're a sweetheart.xxx


----------



## Pandasaur

Love pink! 

View attachment Snapshot_20130427_3.jpg


----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## azerty

Pandasaur said:


> Love pink!



Yes very nice picture and beautiful colors


----------



## Victoria08

On my lunch break at work today


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> Got my new Eshakti dress, finally!



Love the dress! Looking good! 



bmann0413 said:


> Behold... me. *shrugs*



Sillyness FTW?



Pandasaur said:


> Love pink!



Love you? Hahaha! Gorgeous! 



NYCGabriel said:


> Image



*whistles* ... whew. :wubu:



Victoria08 said:


> On my lunch break at work today



All you ladies are so pretty! <3


----------



## azerty

Victoria08 said:


> On my lunch break at work today



Super cute picture. Beautiful and you've got a nice smile


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Me and my entire FAMILY celebrating my dads 90th birthday in Boca Raton area of Florida....good times...great memories, and most of all my dad is extremely happy!! how many 90 yr olds have the love of their life, living the life they LOVE 

ps I am in the teal shirt to the left of my dad* 

View attachment eds90th.jpg


----------



## azerty

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me and my entire FAMILY celebrating my dads 90th birthday in Boca Raton area of Florida....good times...great memories, and most of all my dad is extremely happy!! how many 90 yr olds have the love of their life, living the life they LOVE
> 
> ps I am in the teal shirt to the left of my dad*



Very nice family picture


----------



## Blockierer

HottiMegan said:


> Got my new Eshakti dress, finally!


Cute dress, cute girl


----------



## NYCGabriel

so many beautiful people here!


----------



## azerty

NYCGabriel said:


> so many beautiful people here!



You are so right


----------



## Surlysomething

What a wonderful picture!

Your Dad looks AMAZING!




HDANGEL15 said:


> *Me and my entire FAMILY celebrating my dads 90th birthday in Boca Raton area of Florida....good times...great memories, and most of all my dad is extremely happy!! how many 90 yr olds have the love of their life, living the life they LOVE
> 
> ps I am in the teal shirt to the left of my dad*


----------



## Paul

Very Nice! <3



Victoria08 said:


> On my lunch break at work today


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> Got my new Eshakti dress, finally!


I couldn't rep you but that dress looks GORGEOUS on you!  Beautiful, Megan!


----------



## JonesT

Tried to take a picture with my dog but she wouldn't be still. She's a brat. 

View attachment picture004.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

Here's me in a fun new wig I got  for days when I feel like being a brunette lol

View attachment PicsArt_1368515834732.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> What a wonderful picture!
> 
> Your Dad looks AMAZING!


*
HE IS AMAZING....he repeats his stories like crazy...but looks fantastic, plays 18 holes of golf regularly and is ACTIVE & HAPPY*


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> Here's me in a fun new wig I got  for days when I feel like being a brunette lol
> 
> View attachment 108214



Very nice and funny, yes : beautiful


----------



## Shan34

Taken just now 

View attachment 130514-134949.jpg


----------



## azerty

Shan34 said:


> Taken just now



Very nice. Thank you


----------



## bmann0413

Hi.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shan34 said:


> Taken just now



Very pretty mamas!

Here is me.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Very pretty mamas!
> 
> Here is me.



Great pic.....but how on earth did you get the cat to cooperate? Ours will lie around for ages, but as soon as I pull out a camera some sixth (seventh?) sense seems to tell her to vamoose.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Very pretty mamas!
> 
> Here is me.



So nice and fresh picture : beautiful


----------



## Blackjack

Root beer is the fucking nectar of the gods after you spend hours outside movin' dirt


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Great pic.....but how on earth did you get the cat to cooperate? Ours will lie around for ages, but as soon as I pull out a camera some sixth (seventh?) sense seems to tell her to vamoose.



I got kind of lucky, he is an outside cat so he was already outside and I was out taking pictures cause I love photography and all that, and then since I was down in the grass getting good pics and whatnot he just hopped on me back and I took a picture. He was literally just laying there... he is weird.



azerty said:


> So nice and fresh picture : beautiful



Thank you! 



Blackjack said:


> Root beer is the fucking nectar of the gods after you spend hours outside movin' dirt



Looking smexy. (;


----------



## Deacone

Went to go veil shopping...looks weird when i'm wearing this lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

Deacone said:


> Went to go veil shopping...looks weird when i'm wearing this lol



Love the shirt


----------



## Dromond

Blackjack said:


> Root beer is the fucking nectar of the gods after you spend hours outside movin' dirt



Root beer is the fucking nectar of the gods, period.


----------



## AuntHen

Partygoer #2: "You're fat!"

Me: "And FABULOUS darling! Get it right!" 

(cue fat Charleston song and dancers)

The End


----------



## lozonloz

Two recent pics of me! One of me on holiday in Prague sporting a fashionable pink leggings/ tartan poncho combo. Oh yeeeeeeeeah. I don't have a hunched back by the way, there is a backpack under there with me.

And cos that's a hilarious/bad picture, one of me having test tube shots and pretending its a penis. Because seriously, who doesnt do that? 

View attachment 601770_10151503185748557_1198454760_n.jpg


View attachment tubeme.jpg


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Partygoer #2: "You're fat!"
> 
> Me: "And FABULOUS darling! Get it right!"
> 
> (cue fat Charleston song and dancers)
> 
> The End



Realy nice and beautiful, very artistic


----------



## azerty

lozonloz said:


> Two recent pics of me! One of me on holiday in Prague sporting a fashionable pink leggings/ tartan poncho combo. Oh yeeeeeeeeah. I don't have a hunched back by the way, there is a backpack under there with me.
> 
> And cos that's a hilarious/bad picture, one of me having test tube shots and pretending its a penis. Because seriously, who doesnt do that?



Very very nice. I hope you had a nice time in Prague


----------



## Jack Secret

Partygoer #2: "You're fat!"

Me: "And FABULOUS darling! Get it right!"

(cue fat Charleston song and dancers)

The End 

You better WORK!  You are a cutie indeed!


----------



## Joeyarrington

Relaxing after a long work week


----------



## Deacone

Yesterday was date-night with my hubby to be


----------



## TwilightStarr

Deacone said:


> Yesterday was date-night with my hubby to be




OMG!! Cutest picture ever!!


----------



## KFD

So I am currently up at Fort Hunter Ligget, in Central California doing Field Training Exercises, basically paying warrior. My friends, goofing around snapped this photo of me this morning, with ten-day and counting FTX-'stache. 





After looking at this picture, I couldn't help but think of this meme...


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Yesterday was date-night with my hubby to be



Very sweet picture


----------



## aa_ya

fat9276 said:


> Partygoer #2: "You're fat!"
> 
> Me: "And FABULOUS darling! Get it right!"
> 
> (cue fat Charleston song and dancers)
> 
> The End


{singin'} "sexy lady in the flooor..." Did I mention stylish? 

Your pictures make may day. Thank you for them.


----------



## NYCGabriel

x0emnem0x said:


> *whistles* ... whew. :wubu:




Thank you ^_^


----------



## HottiMegan

showing off my new manicure.. Galaxy


----------



## BearHug2013

HottiMegan said:


> showing off my new manicure.. Galaxy



Hey....no fair!!! We can't see that awesome smi.ohhhh shiny...


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> showing off my new manicure.. Galaxy



Very nice fingers and hand. And your eyes are beautiful and delicate


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Latest picture of me wearing my new hat from Bass Pro Shop. 

View attachment me935926_596946750317330_1422842288_n.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

Decided to go brown for a bit...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

lovelylady78 said:


> Decided to go brown for a bit...



Looking great


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> showing off my new manicure.. Galaxy



Looking good


----------



## Surlysomething

So, so pretty. :bow:



lovelylady78 said:


> Decided to go brown for a bit...


----------



## Oona




----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Decided to go brown for a bit...



Beautiful decision. Really nice


----------



## Franklyn

Two more recent pics :! 

View attachment image-3983036404.jpg


View attachment image-686314525.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Franklyn said:


> Two more recent pics :!



You always look so dapper! Good job!


----------



## HottiMegan

BearHug2013 said:


> Hey....no fair!!! We can't see that awesome smi.ohhhh shiny...


I was just really proud of my first nail art endeavor, had to show it off! 



azerty said:


> Very nice fingers and hand. And your eyes are beautiful and delicate


Thank you 



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking good


Thanks:blush:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Franklyn said:


> Two more recent pics :!



Hot!! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> showing off my new manicure.. Galaxy



I fucking love this picture. You are gorgeous Megan!!



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Latest picture of me wearing my new hat from Bass Pro Shop.




Cute!!



lovelylady78 said:


> Decided to go brown for a bit...



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the brown!!


----------



## Gingembre

At my friend's wedding last weekend.


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> At my friend's wedding last weekend.




total cutie!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> At my friend's wedding last weekend.



How are you so pretty? Stop it.


----------



## Linda

Gingembre said:


> At my friend's wedding last weekend.



Adorable outfit. You are so pretty.


----------



## dharmabean

Meow. Purr. Meow.  :kiss2:



Franklyn said:


> Two more recent pics :!


----------



## azerty

Gingembre said:


> At my friend's wedding last weekend.



Beautiful


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Enjoying the long weekend


----------



## AuntHen

It's Sundress Saturday!!


----------



## Linda

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



Gorgeous. You look so good in that color.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



Beautiful! Love the dress too


----------



## TwilightStarr

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



Too Cute!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



I love that dress. and your smile


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> Enjoying the long weekend



Nice, very nice


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



Beautiful, you have very nice dresses : delicate


----------



## CastingPearls

Recent. This week maybe. Before a Starbucks run. I ordered two of everything.  

View attachment 374187_4434132946183_955350307_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> Recent. This week maybe. Before a Starbucks run. I ordered two of everything.



Very nice and delicate picture


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



Adorable! Where is that dress from?


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Recent. This week maybe. Before a Starbucks run. I ordered two of everything.



Teh hawt.

Couldn't rep.


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaAggieGirl said:


> Enjoying the long weekend



Enjoying you enjoying the weekend...


----------



## AuntHen

Dromond said:


> Teh hawt.
> 
> Couldn't rep.



I got her but we have to split it because I think she is gorgeousness toooooo


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Recent. This week maybe. Before a Starbucks run. I ordered two of everything.



You look great Elaine!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> Teh hawt.
> 
> Couldn't rep.



I can't rep Lainey either. Dang it.


----------



## seavixen

Last night!  

View attachment 52513.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> It's Sundress Saturday!!



Looking good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

seavixen said:


> Last night!



Looking lovely


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> Last night!



Such a beautiful picture. Really nice


----------



## CaAggieGirl

azerty said:


> Nice, very nice





Never2fat4me said:


> Enjoying you enjoying the weekend...



Thank you! I was having a good face day



seavixen said:


> Last night!



Gorgeous! Love the red lips


----------



## HottiMegan

Getting an eye exam for new glasses tomorrow. So thought i'd document my tried and true pair  I'm also in my new favorite tee shirt. Tie dye with purple, turquoise and black. Love it!! Makes my mood-eyes pop with blue.





eta: I'm thinking of getting bangs, what do you think? go for it?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

HottiMegan said:


> eta: I'm thinking of getting bangs, what do you think? go for it?



I think you would look good with bangs. So to for it!


----------



## Paul

Megan,
Go for bangs. You would look very cute with bangs.



HottiMegan said:


> Getting an eye exam for new glasses tomorrow. So thought i'd document my tried and true pair  I'm also in my new favorite tee shirt. Tie dye with purple, turquoise and black. Love it!! Makes my mood-eyes pop with blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I'm thinking of getting bangs, what do you think? go for it?


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Getting an eye exam for new glasses tomorrow. So thought i'd document my tried and true pair  I'm also in my new favorite tee shirt. Tie dye with purple, turquoise and black. Love it!! Makes my mood-eyes pop with blue.
> 
> 
> eta: I'm thinking of getting bangs, what do you think? go for it?



Very nice and go for them


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Very nice and go for them





Paul said:


> Megan,
> Go for bangs. You would look very cute with bangs.





CaAggieGirl said:


> I think you would look good with bangs. So to for it!



I think i will, just debating about cutting them myself or wait until i find the time to get to a salon


----------



## Oona

Please ignore the mess in my office. Apparently it has become the "Useless Crap Storage Place" 

View attachment IMAG1805.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Please ignore the mess in my office. Apparently it has become the "Useless Crap Storage Place"



Very nice picture


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Oona said:


> Please ignore the mess in my office. Apparently it has become the "Useless Crap Storage Place"



I freakin love you! You look great. And don't worry my office is the useless crap storage place as well


----------



## CaAggieGirl

New dress <3


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

CaAggieGirl said:


> New dress <3



So very pretty - the color is lovely on you!


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Very nice picture



Thanks 



CaAggieGirl said:


> I freakin love you! You look great. And don't worry my office is the useless crap storage place as well



Aw thank you, doll. ^_^


----------



## Paul

A very pretty dress. You are pretty--oh and there is some nice cleavage .


CaAggieGirl said:


> New dress <3


----------



## HottiMegan

CaAggieGirl said:


> New dress <3



Your new dress looks great on you


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> Please ignore the mess in my office. Apparently it has become the "Useless Crap Storage Place"



I just love your smile


----------



## Joeyarrington

CaAggieGirl said:


> New dress <3



You look gorgeous in this dress. These are very nice pics.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I chopped off all of my hair off.


----------



## HottiMegan

I added some red to my hair


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> New dress <3



Looks beautiful on you. And your smile is always as cute


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I added some red to my hair



What a nice picture. Your haïr are beautiful so is your smile


----------



## Falling Boy

HottiMegan said:


> I added some red to my hair



I like the red!! You look cute in your glasses! Such a hipster


----------



## Gingembre

StaySafeTonight said:


> I chopped off all of my hair off.



Gosh, hello! :batting:


----------



## CarlaSixx

StaySafeTonight said:


> I chopped off all of my hair off.



Looks good! 

You look like this one guy in my town that I've had a big crush on for years. Lol.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> So very pretty - the color is lovely on you!


Thank you Hun. This is the most comfortable dress I have ever owned




Paul said:


> A very pretty dress. You are pretty--oh and there is some nice cleavage .



Thank you. This was after lunch, the tape I had use to keep the top closed had worn off. Luckily the boss had already left for the day.



HottiMegan said:


> Your new dress looks great on you



Thank you! And thank you for introducing me to eshakti!



Joeyarrington said:


> You look gorgeous in this dress. These are very nice pics.



Thank you!



azerty said:


> Looks beautiful on you. And your smile is always as cute


Thank you azerty. You always give great comments


----------



## CaAggieGirl

StaySafeTonight said:


> I chopped off all of my hair off.





HottiMegan said:


> I added some red to my hair



Love the hair and I am impatiently waiting to see the new glasses!


----------



## FatAndProud

LJ Rock said:


> Standing strong for my hometown today!!



So smooth, I can't believe it's not butter. I can't rep you  I've repped your sexiness too much


----------



## stoneyman

CaAggieGirl said:


> New dress <3




adorable!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> What a nice picture. Your haïr are beautiful so is your smile



Thanks 



Falling Boy said:


> I like the red!! You look cute in your glasses! Such a hipster


lol Thanks. It's hard finding glasses to fit my huge head.. these are about to be replaced by a purple pair. (they're coming in next week)


----------



## HottiMegan

CaAggieGirl said:


> Love the hair and I am impatiently waiting to see the new glasses!



Thanks  This is a pic hubs snapped at the glasses place of me wearing the sample pair. They're purple!  And one of two women's glasses that didn't look horrible and fit my huge head.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

GUYS! It's been too long!! How's everyone?! 

Just a recent pic from work because why not.


----------



## Nenona

From a few weeks ago. I think we were about to go somewhere out to eat that was decent for once.








And when I was messing around with makeup/my hair for once. I don't do it often because I don't do much at home.







and lastly, right after I trimmed my hair a while back, to show the length.





I'm also currently working on a radfem punk patched jacket, that will include such gems as "Fuck your Fascist Beauty Standards" and "Feminist Killjoy" as well as "World's Best Misandrist" and "Virginity is a Lie".

It may or may not be the first plus size punk jacket I've ever seen. I have a feeling that chubby punk chicks are kind of rare.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  This is a pic hubs snapped at the glasses place of me wearing the sample pair. They're purple!  And one of two women's glasses that didn't look horrible and fit my huge head.



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

Jeeshcristina said:


> GUYS! It's been too long!! How's everyone?!
> 
> Just a recent pic from work because why not.



Beautiful and very cute


----------



## azerty

Nenona said:


> From a few weeks ago. I think we were about to go somewhere out to eat that was decent for once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I was messing around with makeup/my hair for once. I don't do it often because I don't do much at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, right after I trimmed my hair a while back, to show the length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also currently working on a radfem punk patched jacket, that will include such gems as "Fuck your Fascist Beauty Standards" and "Feminist Killjoy" as well as "World's Best Misandrist" and "Virginity is a Lie".
> 
> It may or may not be the first plus size punk jacket I've ever seen. I have a feeling that chubby punk chicks are kind of rare.



Nice pictures. I like what you plan to do


----------



## CaAggieGirl

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  This is a pic hubs snapped at the glasses place of me wearing the sample pair. They're purple!  And one of two women's glasses that didn't look horrible and fit my huge head.



Good choice! They look great!


----------



## Sweetie

Went out tonight and had an awesome time. 

View attachment 108501


----------



## Deacone

My happy face.


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Went out tonight and had an awesome time.
> 
> View attachment 108501



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> My happy face.



Very nice happy face


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> My happy face.



 You're happy face is awesome. Your happy face makes me happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Me and my best friend's middle child on the day of his Grade 12 prom.

I love this kid so much...from before he was even born.

:wubu: 

View attachment 969278_10151415050777181_1511639538_n.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Surlysomething said:


> Me and my best friend's middle child on the day of his Grade 12 prom.
> 
> I love this kid so much...from before he was even born.
> 
> :wubu:



Nice! He's a very handsome young man...and before I saw your caption I thought he might be yours.


----------



## reuben6380

The ladies on Dims are all beautiful! Great pics all.


----------



## HottiMegan

I decided to give myself a haircut and bangs! I like it.. gonna straighten it when it's dry.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I decided to give myself a haircut and bangs! I like it.. gonna straighten it when it's dry.



Looking lovely


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I decided to give myself a haircut and bangs! I like it.. gonna straighten it when it's dry.



Very nice, so pretty


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking lovely





azerty said:


> Very nice, so pretty



Thanks you two  :blush::blush:


----------



## spiritangel

I say this a lot but gosh darn it Dimms is full of some truly amazing and gorgeous people

Here is me yesterday at West St after teaching craft


----------



## Paul

Meghan lovely <3



HottiMegan said:


> I decided to give myself a haircut and bangs! I like it.. gonna straighten it when it's dry.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> I decided to give myself a haircut and bangs! I like it.. gonna straighten it when it's dry.



Do you have super-fine hair like I do? I think you might have convinced me bangs are worth a shot! Hairstylists always try to talk me out of them.


----------



## omegaseph

spiritangel said:


> I say this a lot but gosh darn it Dimms is full of some truly amazing and gorgeous people
> 
> Here is me yesterday at West St after teaching craft



You look amazing


----------



## Pandasaur

Would you believe it was at a party and I was getting sleepy at 9? ....I'm a party pooper.. 

View attachment IMG_20130518_215419.jpg


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> I say this a lot but gosh darn it Dimms is full of some truly amazing and gorgeous people
> 
> Here is me yesterday at West St after teaching craft



Looking at you I would say the same


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Do you have super-fine hair like I do? I think you might have convinced me bangs are worth a shot! Hairstylists always try to talk me out of them.


I have baby fine, fly away hair. I have had bangs for most of my adult life. They take a little extra care when they're short like this but I like covering up my big forehead 



Paul said:


> Meghan lovely <3


Thanks :wubu:


----------



## seavixen

My husband snapped this pic out on the back deck. That's probably why all of my head isn't in it, but there's lots and lots of cleavage. lol.

And yeah, I have some white hair. Psssh. 

View attachment julia-6613.jpg


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> My husband snapped this pic out on the back deck. That's probably why all of my head isn't in it, but there's lots and lots of cleavage. lol.
> 
> And yeah, I have some white hair. Psssh.



Very chic, you are a beautiful woman


----------



## HottiMegan

seavixen said:


> My husband snapped this pic out on the back deck. That's probably why all of my head isn't in it, but there's lots and lots of cleavage. lol.
> 
> And yeah, I have some white hair. Psssh.



It's a great pic! I love that shade of lipstick too


----------



## LJ Rock

Taken a few weeks ago at a show I played. They were introducing a new car at this Porsche dealership and I just played a little background cocktail music.  

View attachment BH_PORSCHE_NH.jpg


----------



## veggieforever

*Me and my better half went for a lovely summer evenings walk around a local loch to take in the air, peace and serenity. Hair is usually down as a rule but I popped it in a high donut and went for a matronly look for a change  I am lovin' the warm Scottish summer as we didnt really have one at all last year! Yay for Sunshine! haha! xXx* 

View attachment sundressloch.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

LJ Rock said:


> Taken a few weeks ago at a show I played. They were introducing a new car at this Porsche dealership and I just played a little background cocktail music.



You always have the best pics  and of course, super sexay


----------



## CaAggieGirl

HottiMegan said:


> I decided to give myself a haircut and bangs! I like it.. gonna straighten it when it's dry.



OMG I LOVE THEM!!! Very cute, good cut!


----------



## mel

same ol Mel  

View attachment mel dims.jpg


----------



## azerty

mel said:


> same ol Mel



Very nice picture. Beautiful


----------



## _overture

hello hello from sunny scotland! 

View attachment lrg_47838_1370507769 copy.jpg


View attachment lrg_47838_1370609118.jpg


View attachment tumblr_mnf63ul78n1rx33yco1_500.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

_overture said:


> hello hello from sunny scotland!



Hello! I'd forgotten about you! :smitten:


----------



## daddyoh70

Here's one of me squeaking out a smile...  

View attachment Cardinal 032 (Medium).JPG


----------



## AuntHen

I love my new shirt (even though it has two different sleeves... someone's idea of fashion? annnnd I need a new pose)  :happy:


----------



## Dromond

fat9276 said:


> I love my new shirt (even though it has two different sleeves... someone's idea of fashion? annnnd I need a new pose)  :happy:



You only need a new pose if looking adorable is a problem for you.


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> I love my new shirt (even though it has two different sleeves... someone's idea of fashion? annnnd I need a new pose)  :happy:



You are just beautiful


----------



## Tad

mel said:


> same ol Mel




If it ain't broke, don't fix it (in other words, gorgeous as ever!)



_overture said:


> from sunny scotland!



.....does not compute!



fat9276 said:


> annnnd I need a new pose)



Awww, don't you hate when you get something really working for you, and the lease is up on it? So you have to go out and get a new one and you never know how it will work out?


----------



## AuntHen

azerty said:


> You are just beautiful




Merci beaucoup! You sir are most kind as you always have nice compliments for everyone


----------



## Victoria08

Me with my naturally curly-ish hair _and_ in a short dress...a rare sight indeed.


----------



## Tad

Victoria08 said:


> Me with my naturally curly-ish hair _and_ in a short dress...a rare sight indeed.



And also with a bucket full of adorable


----------



## azerty

Victoria08 said:


> Me with my naturally curly-ish hair _and_ in a short dress...a rare sight indeed.



Looking very good. I like the dress and the hair


----------



## Surlysomething

You look SO cute!





Victoria08 said:


> Me with my naturally curly-ish hair _and_ in a short dress...a rare sight indeed.


----------



## Paul

Victoria you are lovely in that short dress and curly hair. I wish this look was not such a rare sight.



Victoria08 said:


> Me with my naturally curly-ish hair _and_ in a short dress...a rare sight indeed.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Victoria08 said:


> Me with my naturally curly-ish hair _and_ in a short dress...a rare sight indeed.



Looking beautiful


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> I love my new shirt (even though it has two different sleeves... someone's idea of fashion? annnnd I need a new pose)  :happy:



Looking lovely


----------



## Oona

How is it I manage to be cheerful even when I get up at 5:30am? Idk, but I'm sure coffee helped.... 

View attachment IMAG1910.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Cheerful AND adorable.


+ coffee 




Oona said:


> How is it I manage to be cheerful even when I get up at 5:30am? Idk, but I'm sure coffee helped....


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Cheerful AND adorable.
> 
> 
> + coffee



Thank you, darlin! You're a sweetie!


----------



## BearHug2013

Oona said:


> How is it I manage to be cheerful even when I get up at 5:30am? Idk, but I'm sure coffee helped....



It's simple really: if you weren't cheerful you couldn't share your lovely smile with us...and coffee, yes, coffee helps


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Feeling sassy today...


----------



## Oona

BearHug2013 said:


> It's simple really: if you weren't cheerful you couldn't share your lovely smile with us...and coffee, yes, coffee helps



Personally, I think it's all in the coffee. People avoid me if I don't have it. lol


----------



## NYCGabriel

fooling around with instagram


----------



## BearHug2013

Oona said:


> Personally, I think it's all in the coffee. People avoid me if I don't have it. lol



Wait a minute...tattoo!!!!!!


----------



## Oona

BearHug2013 said:


> Wait a minute...tattoo!!!!!!



Tattoos* there are 11 total lol


----------



## Oona

NYCGabriel said:


> fooling around with instagram



Mmhmm hello handsome!


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> How is it I manage to be cheerful even when I get up at 5:30am? Idk, but I'm sure coffee helped....



Very nice. Is it possible to unhook the key


----------



## azerty

CaAggieGirl said:


> Feeling sassy today...



Very nice and delicate picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CaAggieGirl said:


> Feeling sassy today...



Looking really good


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

NYCGabriel said:


> fooling around with instagram



I agree...quite handsome!!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Taken yesterday.


----------



## azerty

LillyBBBW said:


> Taken yesterday.



Very nice and beautiful


----------



## Tad

LillyBBBW said:


> Taken yesterday.



Looking awesome as ever!


----------



## LillyBBBW

azerty said:


> Very nice and beautiful





Tad said:


> Looking awesome as ever!



Thanks so much.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LillyBBBW said:


> Taken yesterday.


Love the hair, adore the eye makeup and the lip color is AMAZING!


----------



## stoneyman

CaAggieGirl said:


> Feeling sassy today...




SASSY!! great photo...


----------



## None

Some recent pictures of me.


----------



## Jack Secret

The most recent three pages of posts contain some of the Prettiest pictures I have seen in a long time! You Dimensions girls are some pretty things aren't you?


----------



## Jack Secret

Jeeshcristina said:


> GUYS! It's been too long!! How's everyone?!
> 
> Just a recent pic from work because why not.



stunning! Your hair looks incredible, too.


----------



## Jack Secret

seavixen said:


> My husband snapped this pic out on the back deck. That's probably why all of my head isn't in it, but there's lots and lots of cleavage. lol.
> 
> And yeah, I have some white hair. Psssh.



You have the most amazing skin And you could be Drew Barrymore's sister


----------



## Dromond

LillyBBBW said:


> Taken yesterday.



Looking great!


----------



## ConnieLynn

All kinds of awesome. I really love your style.



LillyBBBW said:


> Taken yesterday.


----------



## largenlovely

None said:


> Some recent pictures of me.



Cute  like the pics


----------



## None

largenlovely said:


> Cute  like the pics



Thanks, I am a giant idiot, but it was a fun time. Also, so fucking sweaty in a lot of them.


----------



## bmann0413

Had a wedding to go to this past Saturday. So check out one of the few times you will ever see me dress up in a suit.


----------



## None

bmann0413 said:


> Had a wedding to go to this past Saturday. So check out one of the few times you will ever see me dress up in a suit.



I went to one last Saturday, suits are overrated!


----------



## Oona




----------



## azerty

Oona said:


>



Beautiful and cute


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


>



Looking great Oona


----------



## Surlysomething

Hot Mama! 




Oona said:


>


----------



## Sweet Tooth

None said:


> I went to one last Saturday, suits are overrated!



Nuh uh. Girls like a man who can look good in jeans and a t-shirt AND clean up nicely and look awfully hawt doing so. A man who can wear a suit, rather than it wearing him, gets me every time.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Sweet Tooth said:


> Nuh uh. Girls like a man who can look good in jeans and a t-shirt AND clean up nicely and look awfully hawt doing so. A man who can wear a suit, rather than it wearing him, gets me every time.



In the words of ZZTop - Every girls' crazy bout a sharp dressed man!!! :eat2::wubu::bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


>



Beyond sexy.


----------



## Oona

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Beyond sexy.





Surlysomething said:


> Hot Mama!





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking great Oona





azerty said:


> Beautiful and cute




Thank you, everyone <3


----------



## pjbbwlvr

CarlaSixx said:


> Took a walk down to the river this week. To get away for a bit. Brought my tripod and camera. Was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ankle did suffer, though. Went home with a "sports injury".... a bruised and swollen ankle. Apparently my gym time and this trek down the river's edge was just too much for my ankle and I didn't notice til later.



Carla, you look awesome, that is a great picture, I hope your ankle isn't giving you too much grief anymore. Take care, PJ


----------



## bmann0413

Who's SUPER awesome?









I AM.


----------



## azerty

bmann0413 said:


> Who's SUPER awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM.



SUPERbmann


----------



## HottiMegan

All dolled up and nowhere to go.


----------



## Paul

WOW! Pretty. <3



HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up and nowhere to go.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up and nowhere to go.



Veru cute


----------



## JonesT

I can't sleep so I decided to get on my laptop. Sorry, I hope I haven't broken any screens. 

View attachment picture030.jpg


----------



## Oona

I'm quickly learning video chat at work is dangerous... Friend snapped this....

At least you guys get to see my strangeness  

View attachment 1013006_585380481495916_770384074_n.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker

[/URL]


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> WOW! Pretty. <3





azerty said:


> Veru cute



Thank you guys  :wubu:


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> I'm quickly learning video chat at work is dangerous... Friend snapped this....
> 
> At least you guys get to see my strangeness



Lol, nice and funny


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## mel

azerty said:


> Very nice picture. Beautiful





Tad said:


> If it ain't broke, don't fix it (in other words, gorgeous as ever!)





thanks yous guys


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Very cute and delicate


----------



## imaginarydiva21

me whilst on hoilday 







need to cure my hoilday blues


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me whilst on hoilday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to cure my hoilday blues



You are soo beautiful. I hope your blues will fade away


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



Looking great x0emnem0x


----------



## azerty

Very nice and beautiful


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me and 2 friends I hadn't seen in a long time, at a small acoustic show/another friend's birthday celebration


----------



## azerty

Beautiful trio


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## penguin

My sister gave me a trim and used her fancy hair curler on me


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Such a nice picture


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> My sister gave me a trim and used her fancy hair curler on me



You are soo beautiful on these pictures. I like the hair style and your eyes are soo cute


----------



## x0emnem0x

penguin said:


> My sister gave me a trim and used her fancy hair curler on me



How do you get your curls so nice!


----------



## Paul

Wowzers you are pretty with curls.



penguin said:


> My sister gave me a trim and used her fancy hair curler on me


----------



## Oona

Blonde.


----------



## penguin

azerty said:


> You are soo beautiful on these pictures. I like the hair style and your eyes are soo cute





Paul said:


> Wowzers you are pretty with curls.



Thank you!



x0emnem0x said:


> How do you get your curls so nice!



My sister bought this very expensive hair curler, but I'm not sure what it's called. It has three different width wands and it does the curls in seconds, on wet or dry hair, with product in it or without. It was a case of BAM BAM BAM, done. I'll see if I can get the name of it from her. I know it retails for $AU299, though she got it on sale.

Also, I keep running out of rep when I'm in this thread! I'll have to try to catch up on everyone else tomorrow.


----------



## Oona

The new blonde 'do, all styled and what not...

Oh, and I fixed my glasses! 

View attachment IMAG0077.jpg


----------



## bbwbud

Oona said:


> The new blonde 'do, all styled and what not...
> 
> Oh, and I fixed my glasses!



Quite nice, and the smile is the best part of all.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> The new blonde 'do, all styled and what not...
> 
> Oh, and I fixed my glasses!



Looking great


----------



## Jack Secret

penguin said:


> My sister gave me a trim and used her fancy hair curler on me



Your camera does really cool things with color It's like HD-Technicolor


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> The new blonde 'do, all styled and what not...
> 
> Oh, and I fixed my glasses!



Very nice, it suits you soo well, I like the color, the style


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108787


Blurry public bathroom pic lol


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108787
> 
> 
> Blurry public bathroom pic lol



Very nice


----------



## Weirdo890

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108787
> 
> 
> Blurry public bathroom pic lol



You are drop-dead GORGEOUS!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Hey this is one of my holiday shots


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey this is one of my holiday shots



Beautiful picture, very nice dress


----------



## Never2fat4me

FatAndProud said:


> Blurry public bathroom pic lol



Half right. More complete description would have been "Very cute girl in blurry public bathroom pic lol".

- Chris :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


> The new blonde 'do, all styled and what not...
> 
> Oh, and I fixed my glasses!



I think it is a great look for you!:wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey this is one of my holiday shots



Love that dress! Too Cute!!


----------



## sobie18

Fairly recent... 

View attachment IMG_2491sm.jpg


----------



## sobie18

This one is from Feb...rank change. 

View attachment IMG_2767sm.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

sobie18 said:


> This one is from Feb...rank change.



Lookin' good!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108806


I felt pretty today


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108806
> 
> 
> I felt pretty today



And you are in deed


----------



## Victoria08

penguin said:


> My sister gave me a trim and used her fancy hair curler on me


Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## Never2fat4me

FatAndProud said:


> I felt pretty today



Oh so pretty! You look pretty and witty and bright!! 

- Chris


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Here I am enjoying some big massive sea cliffs (click for high-res image)

@ Slieve League, Co. Donegal, Ireland - June 2013


----------



## ConnieLynn

You have a really great smile because it's also reflected in your eyes 




sobie18 said:


> This one is from Feb...rank change.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I know from reading you that you are funny and smart, but I don't think I've seen close up photos of you until just recently. You are beautiful.



FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108806
> 
> 
> I felt pretty today


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108806
> 
> 
> I felt pretty today



You should feel pretty EVERY day, chickie. Love you and miss talking to you! <3


----------



## CarlaSixx

The 5 week challenge has begun!

This ain't such a good photo since the flash took away my face... so I'm posting a side view. Lol.
Before pics for the challenge documentation.

Yeah... not exactly gym appropriate clothes. But it's late night, I've got a private gym, and I'm not doing heavy duty workouts just yet. So cotton tee and old pants will do just fine.

And yeah... my shoes weren't tied for the pics, but I did tie them afterwards. Lol.

OH! And I cut my hair. It was a BEAST of it's own. No way was I going to survive Summer without a heatstroke if I kept that hair


----------



## azerty

You are very beautiful. May the challenge be successful


----------



## KFD

And Hooah! MSgt!


----------



## x0emnem0x

More recent pic. The boyfriend and I.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> More recent pic. The boyfriend and I.



D'awwwww Too cute!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> More recent pic. The boyfriend and I.



Beautiful couple


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> D'awwwww Too cute!





azerty said:


> Beautiful couple



Thanks guys!


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> More recent pic. The boyfriend and I.



My wifey is having an affair ;_;

At least he's cute...

lol You two are adorable <3


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> My wifey is having an affair ;_;
> 
> At least he's cute...
> 
> lol You two are adorable <3



*busts out in song* IIIII-EEEE-IIIII WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOUUUUU!

XD

But yes, he is sooooo freakin' handsome.... thank you wifey! :kiss2:


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108840


Getting ready to go out!


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108840
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out!



YOU ARE SO CUTE
fucking hell


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108806
> 
> 
> I felt pretty today





FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108840
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out!



FWIW..... Boioioioioioioioinnnnnggg!!!  Looking good!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108840
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out!


I don't think I've ever seen you sans glasses before... you look even MORE adorbs than usual, and that's saying a lot!


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108840
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out!



Such a beautiful picture. So cute smile


----------



## HeavyDuty24

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108840
> 
> 
> Getting ready to go out!



Wow great pic, without glasses now we know haha lol.:bow: you are beautiful with or without glasses.


----------



## balletguy

I gained a few pounds this summer 

View attachment dd.JPG


----------



## FatAndProud

Thank you, everyone. You always brighten my day!


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108806
> 
> 
> I felt pretty today



As u should u look great


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> The new blonde 'do, all styled and what not...
> 
> Oh, and I fixed my glasses!



You look great. Love your glasses


----------



## Oona

balletguy said:


> You look great. Love your glasses



Thanks, Doll


----------



## CaAggieGirl

x0emnem0x said:


> More recent pic. The boyfriend and I.



Super cute! He is a cutie



KFD said:


> And Hooah! MSgt!



Hot! Great pic, great bike



FatAndProud said:


> Getting ready to go out!



Gorgeous! I love your eyebrows


----------



## veggieforever

Taken whilst holidaying in Benidorm. The beach shot is me walking on the Levante Beach, the close up is in Morgan's Tavern and the balcony is me, 19 floors up, on the top floor on the balcony of our hotel, Levante Club Hotel. Amazing fun, sun and holiday and I, The Great Un-tannable, have A TAN!!! OMG!! lol xXx 

View attachment morganssmileresize.jpg


View attachment balcony02resize.jpg


View attachment levantebeach dress.jpg


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> Taken whilst holidaying in Benidorm. The beach shot is me walking on the Levante Beach, the close up is in Morgan's Tavern and the balcony is me, 19 floors up, on the top floor on the balcony of our hotel, Levante Club Hotel. Amazing fun, sun and holiday and I, The Great Un-tannable, have A TAN!!! OMG!! lol xXx




Girl, you look amazing! I want to hear about your trip!!


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> Girl, you look amazing! I want to hear about your trip!!



*I shall drop you a PM full of scandal my sweet! lol It was a great holiday and I even met British celebs from a HUGE Brit comedy show called Benidorm (very big in UK and I am a big fan!!). Met a few of the actors and was in my glory!!!! Will post those very soon. Thanks for being a sweetheart! Mwah! Mwah!xXx*


----------



## vardon_grip

Working on my farmer tan


----------



## azerty

vardon_grip said:


> Working on my farmer tan



Very nice and artistic pictures


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Working on my farmer tan



Very niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!:eat2:


----------



## flyingsolo101

Can we do bedtime selfies?


----------



## Oona

Did someone say bedtime selfies?


----------



## flyingsolo101

Such a cute bedtime selfie, Oona!
Apparently, I'm not good at working the internet, because I tried to upload a bedtime selfie last night, and no-go. Here it goes, here it goes, here it goes, again!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Oona

flyingsolo101 said:


> Such a cute bedtime selfie, Oona!



Thanks, doll!


----------



## flyingsolo101

Also, I totally meant for those




things to be at the bottom of the photo. I think they really frame it nicely


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My Girlfriend and I at a Tractor & Truck Pull in Waterloo, IL and me just fooling around at the mall. 

View attachment 7-1-13 037.JPG


View attachment 7-1-13 043.JPG


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

That Cool Australian Guy<3



I love Devin


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


> Did someone say bedtime selfies?



Beautiful as always.:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW

veggieforever said:


> Taken whilst holidaying in Benidorm. The beach shot is me walking on the Levante Beach, the close up is in Morgan's Tavern and the balcony is me, 19 floors up, on the top floor on the balcony of our hotel, Levante Club Hotel. Amazing fun, sun and holiday and I, The Great Un-tannable, have A TAN!!! OMG!! lol xXx



That dress is fabulous!! I love it!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Working from home is hard...


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Working from home is hard...



Lovely and so funny set


----------



## bmann0413

Aren't I just the SEXI- I mean, the CUTEST (as much as I hate being called cute) guy? lol 

View attachment Ppgd-Bell-bell-7624399-124-124 (1).jpg


----------



## Oona

As requested... a Red Shirt pic  

View attachment photo (1).JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> As requested... a Red Shirt pic



Looking Beautiful


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oona said:


> As requested... a Red Shirt pic



Best request ever thank you somone! lol. haha:bow:


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> As requested... a Red Shirt pic



Very beautiful, thank you


----------



## azerty

bmann0413 said:


> Aren't I just the SEXI- I mean, the CUTEST (as much as I hate being called cute) guy? lol



Very nice smile


----------



## biglynch

Oona said:


> As requested... a Red Shirt pic





HeavyDuty24 said:


> Best request ever thank you somone! lol. haha:bow:



Yeah, I agree what a champion they must be.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Beautiful.  (Just don't go anywhere near a Star Trek episode. LOL)


----------



## breeislove

getting ready for work this morning... or playing on the computer before work. one or the other.


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Beautiful.  (Just don't go anywhere near a Star Trek episode. LOL)



I know, right? Wouldn't want to get killed


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## HeavyDuty24

biglynch said:


> Yeah, I agree what a champion they must be.



Come on biglynch you know it was you! XD


----------



## Tad

breeislove said:


> getting ready for work this morning... or playing on the computer before work. one or the other.



LoL, think of it as preparing your mind to endure the work day--so it IS part of getting ready for work


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> Did someone say bedtime selfies?



Wow you look great even at bed time


----------



## Oona

I still haven't slept, and yet I don't look too bad ^_- 

View attachment photo (2).JPG


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> I still haven't slept, and yet I don't look too bad ^_-



I agree. You look great


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108965


This was a few weeks ago! Sunbuuuurn.

Not sure why resize image makes it rotate. It's not sideways on my phone @ time of upload. Sorry lol


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108965
> 
> 
> This was a few weeks ago! Sunbuuuurn.
> 
> Not sure why resize image makes it rotate. It's not sideways on my phone @ time of upload. Sorry lol




I'm lovin the bow in your hair.... it looks like it has polka dots on it and I'm just a tiny bit obsessed with polka dots at the moment.


----------



## Never2fat4me

breeislove said:


> getting ready for work this morning... or playing on the computer before work. one or the other.



Love those smokey eyes! Very beautiful pic. Thanks for sharing.

- Chris


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Working from home is hard...



Looks like you are doing your best to make it fun! As always, love your funny and cute pics.

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> I still haven't slept, and yet I don't look too bad ^_-



*Sweetie, you are a knock-out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look so beautiful and I am loving the hair!! New colour? You're rockin' it, chickie!!xXx*


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 108969


It's winter and I'm pale but happy.... Love winter nights out with friends.


----------



## breeislove

Tad said:


> LoL, think of it as preparing your mind to endure the work day--so it IS part of getting ready for work



i definitely like the way you think!



Never2fat4me said:


> Love those smokey eyes! Very beautiful pic. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Chris



thank you, chris!


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Sweetie, you are a knock-out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look so beautiful and I am loving the hair!! New colour? You're rockin' it, chickie!!xXx*



Thank you, gorgeous! It's still the same blonde, just toned a little better


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> Aren't I just the SEXI- I mean, the CUTEST (as much as I hate being called cute) guy? lol



That cheesy pose just made me crack up


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> I still haven't slept, and yet I don't look too bad ^_-



I like the newly blond you


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


>


This is a really serene, pretty photo


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> I like the newly blond you



Thanks, sweetie! I'm liking it too


----------



## imaginarydiva21

went to a princess party....:kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

I thought I posted this but I guess not. On my way somewhere.... 

View attachment 1010725_4559642603846_252137573_n.jpg


----------



## DELIMAN092262

CastingPearls said:


> I thought I posted this but I guess not. On my way somewhere....



The look of a very determined woman. Quite attractive actually.


----------



## breeislove

this is basically me during work every single day.


----------



## Jack Secret

breeislove said:


> this is basically me during work every single day.



You are just the cutest thing  I guess I should also welcome you to dimensions!


----------



## breeislove

Jack Secret said:


> You are just the cutest thing  I guess I should also welcome you to dimensions!



Thank you! It's nice to be here :blush:


----------



## riplee

CastingPearls said:


> I thought I posted this but I guess not. On my way somewhere....



Those shades are mighty cool.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> It's winter and I'm pale but happy.... Love winter nights out with friends.



well don't you look lovely. you look like someone I used to know.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 109010


 I love summer colors!


----------



## Oona

My new favorite picture of me... 

I was home and in the AC while my office was baking like a fucking sauna. 

View attachment 903734_594264220607542_2061856675_o.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

FatAndProud said:


> I love summer colors!



What a cute shirt! I love that color on you. So bright and cheerful!

- Chris


----------



## breeislove

Just because new shirt


----------



## Aust99

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well don't you look lovely. you look like someone I used to know.



Sorry what's your name again?


----------



## Surlysomething

Love it. Happy and healthy.





Oona said:


> My new favorite picture of me...
> 
> I was home and in the AC while my office was baking like a fucking sauna.


----------



## Jack Secret

Oona said:


> My new favorite picture of me...
> 
> I was home and in the AC while my office was baking like a fucking sauna.



Reminds me of Pink


----------



## Jack Secret

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108965
> 
> 
> This was a few weeks ago! Sunbuuuurn.
> 
> Not sure why resize image makes it rotate. It's not sideways on my phone @ time of upload. Sorry lol



This may sound weird, but I never can picture your face matching your body. Anyway, you always look so cute


----------



## FatAndProud

Jack Secret said:


> This may sound weird, but I never can picture your face matching your body. Anyway, you always look so cute



What do you mean? Gosh....


----------



## Never2fat4me

breeislove said:


> Just because new shirt



And we're just glad you did! Cute shirt; cute girl. (And men do make passes at girls who wear glasses - yours suit you very well.)

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> My new favorite picture of me...
> 
> I was home and in the AC while my office was baking like a fucking sauna.



*Awesome photo, sweetie!, There is something dark, mysterious and even anime/manga about your eyes in it too (strange as that may sound! lol) Can't put it into the right words but it's well funky! Yup, you rocked it, chick!  lol xXx*


----------



## bmann0413

Yo.


----------



## azerty

breeislove said:


> getting ready for work this morning... or playing on the computer before work. one or the other.



Beautiful picture


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Gorgeous picture


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> I still haven't slept, and yet I don't look too bad ^_-



Yes, you even look very nice


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108965
> 
> 
> This was a few weeks ago! Sunbuuuurn.
> 
> Not sure why resize image makes it rotate. It's not sideways on my phone @ time of upload. Sorry lol



Lol, nice and funny picture


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> went to a princess party....:kiss2:



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> I thought I posted this but I guess not. On my way somewhere....



Very nice. I hope you got there


----------



## azerty

breeislove said:


> this is basically me during work every single day.



I like this picture


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109010
> 
> 
> I love summer colors!



What a nice picture and a beautiful smile


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> My new favorite picture of me...
> 
> I was home and in the AC while my office was baking like a fucking sauna.



B&W pictures are so nice and you are beautiful in this one


----------



## azerty

breeislove said:


> Just because new shirt



So nice on you. Very cute


----------



## 1love_emily

This is me on the far right, with three other lovely ladies that I work with.
Since we work at a Girl Scout camp, none of us use our real names with the girls. So it goes Pepper, Dimples, Aussie and me! (My camp name is Mustang). 
Notice the pig tail braids and tie dye shirt. Yep, I'm pretty awesome. 

View attachment 7737_10151456183072944_2053215996_n.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

FatAndProud said:


> What do you mean? Gosh....



I was really trying to say that you are such a "total package". You're incredibly smart, the face of an angel and the body of a model. Just a really beautiful woman


----------



## Never2fat4me

1love_emily said:


> Yep, I'm pretty awesome.



Yep, you are. Never forget it.

- Chris


----------



## BBWbonnie

Recent one of me  

View attachment tumblr_mpsh3iekwB1ri5ryho2_1280.jpg


----------



## BearHug2013

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Recent one of me



You look cute as a blond


----------



## azerty

> Recent one of me



Lovely picture


----------



## Oona




----------



## azerty

Oona said:


>



Very cute and lovely picture


----------



## BearHug2013

Oona said:


>



:bow: Another gracious gift from Oona :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oona said:


>



I am super jealous!! Not only are you awesome & bad ass, but you are also B-E-A-UTIFUL!!


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Very cute and lovely picture





BearHug2013 said:


> :bow: Another gracious gift from Oona :bow:



Thank you, gentlemen! 



TwilightStarr said:


> I am super jealous!! Not only are you awesome & bad ass, but you are also B-E-A-UTIFUL!!



D'aw shucks! Not even! Lol


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> This is me on the far right, with three other lovely ladies that I work with.
> Since we work at a Girl Scout camp, none of us use our real names with the girls. So it goes Pepper, Dimples, Aussie and me! (My camp name is Mustang).



Looks like a fun group! (and I assume Mustang is because of your love of horses?)


----------



## Franklyn

All done with grad school, BTW!  

View attachment photo 1 SM.JPG


View attachment photo 2 SM.JPG


View attachment photo 3 SM.JPG


View attachment photo 4 SM.JPG


View attachment photo 5 SM.JPG


----------



## Tad

Franklyn said:


> All done with grad school, BTW!



Woot! Congratulations! (also: adorable pup)


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Franklyn said:


> All done with grad school, BTW!



cute ...... and the puppy 







Me and one of my best friends


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> cute ...... and the puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and one of my best friends



Nice as very funny


----------



## KFD




----------



## WVMountainrear

Some recent ones of me...


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> Some recent ones of me...



Great shots Lady! Very nice! :bow:


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Some recent ones of me...



How beautiful they are. Artistic and beautiful. You are really cute


----------



## HottiMegan

Gave myself a major haircut..


----------



## Paul

pretty--looking good <3



HottiMegan said:


> Gave myself a major haircut..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken tonight after being freshly trimmed and scrubbed.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Gave myself a major haircut..



So pretty and cute


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 109216

Excuse the tacky fish curtain. My first ever highlights. I'm going to straighten it, I think


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 109217

But this is how I will wear it a lot lol Nerd 4 lyfe!


----------



## snuggletiger

Cute glasses F&P.
Love the color Megan.


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109216
> 
> Excuse the tacky fish curtain. My first ever highlights. I'm going to straighten it, I think



So beautiful, and you have a cute and nice smile


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109217
> 
> But this is how I will wear it a lot lol Nerd 4 lyfe!



This picture is also beautiful


----------



## Surlysomething

I swear I posted this yesterday, but it's vanished.

Just before I left for my baby cousin's 1st birthday party.
Rockin' the ghosts of Whitesnake past.  

View attachment 1004800_10151498530512181_1606976863_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> I swear I posted this yesterday, but it's vanished.
> 
> Just before I left for my baby cousin's 1st birthday party.
> Rockin' the ghosts of Whitesnake past.



Really nice. I like you hair


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> Gave myself a major haircut..



Looks really good


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> pretty--looking good <3





azerty said:


> So pretty and cute





snuggletiger said:


> Love the color Megan.





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looks really good


Thank you all  I am enjoying the change. I played with it today and curled it. I thought it was cute too


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Megan, that is GORGEOUS!  I don't think I've ever liked your hair more than I like it like that.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you all  I am enjoying the change. I played with it today and curled it. I thought it was cute too



Beautiful, and you hair cut is very nice


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Megan, that is GORGEOUS!  I don't think I've ever liked your hair more than I like it like that.


Thanks  I like the curls, they're so time consuming though. I'm going to try curlers next time, rather than an iron.



azerty said:


> Beautiful, and you hair cut is very nice



Thank you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> Some recent ones of me...


I like the one where you're naked... ;-)




FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109216
> 
> Excuse the tacky fish curtain. My first ever highlights. I'm going to straighten it, I think



You are so pretty.


----------



## WVMountainrear

daddyoh70 said:


> Great shots Lady! Very nice! :bow:



Thank you! (And you can stalk me whenever you like.) 



azerty said:


> How beautiful they are. Artistic and beautiful. You are really cute



Thanks!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like the one where you're naked... ;-)



Umm...I almost hate to tell you this, but I'm not naked in any of those pictures, dear.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went on vacation to Niagara Falls/Western NY last month. This is a pic of me with my daughter outside of a Carrousel Museum.


----------



## Dromond

D'awwww! :smitten:


----------



## flyingsolo101

Me being dressy for my gig last Saturday!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FatAndProud

flyingsolo101 said:


> Me being dressy for my gig last Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



You're handsome!


----------



## azerty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went on vacation to Niagara Falls/Western NY last month. This is a pic of me with my daughter outside of a Carrousel Museum.



Beautiful mother/daughter picture


----------



## Aust99

KFD said:


> snip!!!


Handsome!


lovelylady78 said:


> snip!!!


Sigh.... So beautiful!


HottiMegan said:


> Gave myself a major haircut..]


Looks AMAZING!!!


ScreamingChicken said:


> Taken tonight after being freshly trimmed and scrubbed.


 I bet you felt as fresh as you looked! 



FatAndProud said:


> snip


You look beautiful!! Great hair too.



Surlysomething said:


> snip


Looking lovely. Your hair is amazing!!!!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Snip


Long time no see. You look great!.


flyingsolo101 said:


> Me being dressy for my gig last Saturday!


 Very handsome!!! I hope the gig went well!


----------



## flyingsolo101

FatAndProud said:


> You're handsome!


Thanks!  It's half of my performance, my outfit, haha.



Aust99 said:


> Very handsome!!! I hope the gig went well!



Thank you very much! It went pretty well! I mean, I thought my performance was mostly good. I played a couple new songs, so those might have been a little rickety, but I made a whole $7 in two hours!


----------



## Surlysomething

You look perplexed. And cute.







flyingsolo101 said:


> Me being dressy for my gig last Saturday!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Red Hair--Don't Care!!  

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Red Hair--Don't Care!!


I like you as a redhead, lady! Very pretty!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

azerty said:


> Beautiful mother/daughter picture



Thank you 



Aust99 said:


> Long time no see. You look great!.


Thanks 





Dromond said:


> D'awwww! :smitten:



:blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Red Hair--Don't Care!!



You look lovely.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I like you as a redhead, lady! Very pretty!!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You look lovely.



Thanks so much, you two! I'm considering putting some purple chunks/streaks in it too. I figured the red works since I'm perpetually pale.


----------



## breeislove

i finally got brave enough to put the hoop in my nose. what do you think? should i keep it or go back to a stud?


----------



## Oona

breeislove said:


> i finally got brave enough to put the hoop in my nose. what do you think? should i keep it or go back to a stud?




It looks good! I vote keep the hoop!


----------



## Tad

I'm not generally all that enthused about piercings, but I think that looks really cute on you (judging from one pic). I guess maybe give it a week or two, then decide how you are feeling--after all, its there, might as well at least give it a chance, right?


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 109312


Bra pic. Sorry. Was getting ready for an interview. Who needs clothes, anyways? Lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109312
> 
> 
> Bra pic. Sorry. Was getting ready for an interview. Who needs clothes, anyways? Lol


I have never seen you look so pretty, Miss Katie!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109312
> 
> 
> Bra pic. Sorry. Was getting ready for an interview. Who needs clothes, anyways? Lol



Pardon me, I'm just over here melting from your gorgeousness.


----------



## Paul

Wow one of the cutest smiles. wow!



FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109312
> 
> 
> Bra pic. Sorry. Was getting ready for an interview. Who needs clothes, anyways? Lol


----------



## Oona

Being sexy and jogging... Haha 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ~nai'a~

It's been a long time since I've posted pictures so...  

View attachment IMG_1195.b.jpg


View attachment IMG_1140.b.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

breeislove said:


> i finally got brave enough to put the hoop in my nose. what do you think? should i keep it or go back to a stud?



Why pick just one style? Both look good on you. Wear each as the mood strikes. 

- Chris


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 109323


Me after a party on the beach. I love summer


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Oona said:


> Being sexy and jogging... Haha



Jogging in Yuma?! Holy Christ, I commend you. I start sweating just thinking about jogging in Yuma, let alone the summer. I do not miss it one bit.


----------



## Oona

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jogging in Yuma?! Holy Christ, I commend you. I start sweating just thinking about jogging in Yuma, let alone the summer. I do not miss it one bit.



Hells yea! 6 miles in 109* weather! /flex

PS: Stupid phone rotated the picture. It WAS up right.... -_-


----------



## ~nai'a~

Another one from a few days ago... 
It's fun looking at everyones pictures! :happy: 

View attachment IMG_1164.c.jpg


----------



## Dromond

It just floors me how many gorgeous women there are here.


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 109312
> 
> 
> Bra pic. Sorry. Was getting ready for an interview. Who needs clothes, anyways? Lol



Holy Crap!!! Just when you think someone can't get any hotter!



Oona said:


> Being sexy and jogging... Haha



Nothing wrong with multi-tasking! Great shot! I just turn my iMac 90 degrees to the right and I'm good to go!


----------



## FatAndProud

Thank you everyone for your sweet compliments. It makes me feel better


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you all  I am enjoying the change. I played with it today and curled it. I thought it was cute too



You look like a movie star! Beautiful!


----------



## Sweetie

~nai'a~ said:


> Another one from a few days ago...
> It's fun looking at everyones pictures! :happy:



Nice pic....I love your top. Sexy...


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Being sexy and jogging... Haha



Oona...you look great!


----------



## Sweetie

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109323
> 
> 
> Me after a party on the beach. I love summer



Pretty in pink!


----------



## Sweetie

Me today...trying to get back into the groove after a few bumps in my journey... 

View attachment 109340


View attachment 109341


----------



## ~nai'a~

Sweetie said:


> Nice pic....I love your top. Sexy...



Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I'm still alive. Just been with the boyfriend.


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm still alive. Just been with the boyfriend.



Awww...you two are so cute together.


----------



## Deacone

Wouldn't be me if i didn't pull stupid faces on my wedding day


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> Wouldn't be me if i didn't pull stupid faces on my wedding day



Congratulations! May you have many, many happy years together and lots of love, laughs and prosperity!


----------



## bmann0413

In the words of the great Bender Bending Rodriguez, I'M BACK, BABY!


----------



## penguin

I use up most of my rep on this thread! I keep trying to get you all, but I keep running out. You're all looking great!


----------



## bmann0413

penguin said:


> I use up most of my rep on this thread! I keep trying to get you all, but I keep running out. You're all looking great!



She thinks I look great!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

Sweetie said:


> Me today...trying to get back into the groove after a few bumps in my journey...
> 
> View attachment 109340
> 
> 
> View attachment 109341



You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Sweetie

DELIMAN092262 said:


> You have beautiful eyes.



Thank you Deliman. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> I use up most of my rep on this thread! I keep trying to get you all, but I keep running out. You're all looking great!



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## DKnight00

Me... about 3-4 months ago

... and first pic of me on Dimensions


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Me today...trying to get back into the groove after a few bumps in my journey...
> 
> View attachment 109340
> 
> 
> View attachment 109341



Very nice


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm still alive. Just been with the boyfriend.



Such a cute pciture


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Wouldn't be me if i didn't pull stupid faces on my wedding day



Wonderful picture


----------



## firefly

azerty - is there any chance that you will use the multiquote-function? It's the button right from the quote button, just klick on all the posts you want to answer, then the reply button, write your comments, send and that's it...


----------



## azerty

firefly said:


> azerty - is there any chance that you will use the multiquote-function? It's the button right from the quote button, just klick on all the posts you want to answer, then the reply button, write your comments, send and that's it...



firefly, thanks for explaining. I'll do my best


----------



## Your Plump Princess

One of the pictures my boyfriend snapped of me on our adventure through the park today.


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> One of the pictures my boyfriend snapped of me on our adventure through the park today.



Beautiful picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DKnight00 said:


> Me... about 3-4 months ago
> 
> ... and first pic of me on Dimensions




Nice 


Your Plump Princess said:


> One of the pictures my boyfriend snapped of me on our adventure through the park today.



Great pic !


----------



## DKnight00

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nice



Thanks !

lengthening post....


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 109434
View attachment 109433


Just me, feeling good today


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> One of the pictures my boyfriend snapped of me on our adventure through the park today.



That's a great photo!  I love your hair


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 109440

At my friends Glow in the Dark themed 30th birthday last night.... Very cool concept! Loved it.


----------



## balletguy

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 109440
> 
> At my friends Glow in the Dark themed 30th birthday last night.... Very cool concept! Loved it.



as always looking lovley


----------



## DKnight00

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109434
> View attachment 109433
> 
> 
> Just me, feeling good today





Aust99 said:


> View attachment 109440
> 
> At my friends Glow in the Dark themed 30th birthday last night.... Very cool concept! Loved it.



Great photos ladies!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 109440
> 
> At my friends Glow in the Dark themed 30th birthday last night.... Very cool concept! Loved it.



Super cool sounding party. Hope you guys had fun :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 109440
> 
> At my friends Glow in the Dark themed 30th birthday last night.... Very cool concept! Loved it.




Very cool!


----------



## Paul

Looking good Missy.



missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109434
> View attachment 109433
> 
> 
> Just me, feeling good today


----------



## Mathias

From today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mathias said:


> From today.



Awesome Matt- I love it!


----------



## missyj1978

Mathias said:


> From today.


awww cute! Love your dog too!


----------



## missyj1978

Paul said:


> Looking good Missy.





DKnight00 said:


> Great photos ladies!



Thanks guys


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mathias said:


> From today.



This is just all kinds of cute


----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109434
> View attachment 109433
> 
> 
> Just me, feeling good today



Very very nice and beautiful


----------



## azerty

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 109440
> 
> At my friends Glow in the Dark themed 30th birthday last night.... Very cool concept! Loved it.



Such a beautiful picture


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm nearly ready (five hours early) for my first date in i don't know how long! (ahh the joys of parenthood) I also darkened my hair a couple of shades of blonde.


----------



## missyj1978

Megan!!!
Cute pic, you look great! Have fun


----------



## Oona

Last night, playing with Kilala the dog ^_^ 

View attachment 945966_610105505690080_1381465328_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

missyj1978 said:


> Megan!!!
> Cute pic, you look great! Have fun



Thank you  I'm looking forward to an evening out with the hubs


----------



## Aust99

balletguy said:


> as always looking lovley





DKnight00 said:


> Great photos ladies!





rg770Ibanez said:


> Super cool sounding party. Hope you guys had fun :happy:





Sweetie said:


> Very cool!





azerty said:


> Such a beautiful picture



Thanks it was so fun! And thanks for the rep folks.


----------



## HottiMegan

Last night, in the car waiting for hubs to get gas. I thought i looked super cute for my date


----------



## bmann0413

Just thought I'd grace you all with my face.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Last night, in the car waiting for hubs to get gas. I thought i looked super cute for my date





HottiMegan said:


> I'm nearly ready (five hours early) for my first date in i don't know how long! (ahh the joys of parenthood) I also darkened my hair a couple of shades of blonde.



So beautiful and cute. Realy nice


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Last night, playing with Kilala the dog ^_^



Fun and nice picture


----------



## Micara




----------



## Paul

Wow, what a lovely, very pretty picture. I love your hair. WOW!


Micara said:


>


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


>



Beautiful and nice


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hello!


----------



## Paul

Cute picture. You have the loveliest eyes.



x0emnem0x said:


> Hello!


----------



## balletguy

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109434
> View attachment 109433
> 
> 
> Just me, feeling good today



you are looking good as well


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> Last night, in the car waiting for hubs to get gas. I thought i looked super cute for my date




You do! I really like your hair like this.


----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


> Hello!



that you for posting u look great


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Hello!



Soo beautiful and what a nice hair you've got


----------



## x0emnem0x

Paul said:


> Cute picture. You have the loveliest eyes.





balletguy said:


> that you for posting u look great





azerty said:


> Soo beautiful and what a nice hair you've got



Thank you, gentlemen! :kiss2:


----------



## Deacone

The most recent piccie on my facebook feed, but that's because i haven't uploaded my honeymoon pictures


----------



## 1love_emily

Am I pretty? Tell me I'm pretty!

New glasses and a new haircut! 

View attachment IMG_2125.jpg


----------



## veggieforever

All dressed up for Rocky Horror Picture Show!! Oh what a night... I am loving my new dress!!!xXx 

View attachment rocky1.jpg


View attachment rocky3.jpg


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> The most recent piccie on my facebook feed, but that's because i haven't uploaded my honeymoon pictures



You are a so beautiful bride


----------



## azerty

1love_emily said:


> Am I pretty? Tell me I'm pretty!
> 
> New glasses and a new haircut!



Very nice and sweet


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Hello!



Hello, looking beautiful


----------



## Iannathedriveress

1love_emily said:


> Am I pretty? Tell me I'm pretty!
> 
> New glasses and a new haircut!



It looks really nice


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Micara said:


>



Looking lovely


----------



## Surlysomething

Gorgeous! 



Deacone said:


> The most recent piccie on my facebook feed, but that's because i haven't uploaded my honeymoon pictures


----------



## vardon_grip

Day tripping in NYC. Saw Christopher Durang's, "Vanya and Sonya and Masha and Spike" on Broadway (w/ Sigourney Weaver and David Hyde Pierce). Dinner at Becco. "Naked" Cowgirl and 1/5 of the Village People...added bonus!


----------



## NewfieGal

Haven't posted a pic in quite a while... I now have no bangs which is quite different for me seeing as its the first time in my 32 years I've been without one lol... just a casual pic 

View attachment IMG_20130812_220825.JPG


----------



## Paul

Nice look (bang-less). I have missed your posts. Its good to see you posting again.



NewfieGal said:


> Haven't posted a pic in quite a while... I now have no bangs which is quite different for me seeing as its the first time in my 32 years I've been without one lol... just a casual pic


----------



## Yakatori

vardon_grip said:


> Dinner at Becco. "...


What'd you think of it? Taste-wise or value-wise? My folks are really big fans of Lydia & her show, and wanted to go to one of her restaurants for their anniversary. But they're not too adventurous when it comes to "re-inventing" cuisine, so I figured that was probably the safest bet...


----------



## vardon_grip

Yakatori said:


> What'd you think of it? Taste-wise or value-wise? My folks are really big fans of Lydia & her show, and wanted to go to one of her restaurants for their anniversary. But they're not too adventurous when it comes to "re-inventing" cuisine, so I figured that was probably the safest bet...



I had the "Sinfonia di Paste" 
A choice of: Insalata Cesare (Beccos version of a classic Caesar) or Antipasto Misto (an assortment of marinated and grilled veggies and seafood) 
It was followed by 3 choices of fresh made pasta dishes.
(Ravioli stuffed with spinach and ricotta with artichoke cream. Fettucine with tomato, mushroom and beef. Penne with pesto.

AYCE for $22.95!

I had the antipasto. The choices were fresh, tasty and well balanced to the pasta to come. All the pasta was delicious!. The fettucini was the freshest and best I've ever had. Perfectly al dente. It had the right amount of "chew". The Penne and the ravioli were good to very good. I was seated within 3-4 minutes of my reservation. (Super easy to make on Open Table)
Very good wine list and they even had a wine list where every wine (around 50 assorted, good quality wines) was $25!

I whole-heartedly recommend Becco to any and all for its great food and wonderful value. The location is just a hop-skip from the theater district.


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Haven't posted a pic in quite a while... I now have no bangs which is quite different for me seeing as its the first time in my 32 years I've been without one lol... just a casual pic



Very nice and sweet picture. I like your smile


----------



## largenlovely

Took this yesterday 

View attachment ForumRunner_20130813_072625.jpg


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> Took this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 109600



Beautiful picture, wonderful hair cut


----------



## Iannathedriveress

largenlovely said:


> Took this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 109600



Looking lovely:smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> Beautiful picture, wonderful hair cut



Thanks hon. I'm letting it grow out. I just got it pulled back in a ponytail.


----------



## largenlovely

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking lovely:smitten:



Thank ya sweety


----------



## Dromond

largenlovely said:


> Took this yesterday



That's a hot look you've got going there.


----------



## Oona

Sleep deprived and working... still... 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## largenlovely

Dromond said:


> That's a hot look you've got going there.



Thank you  I've been sampling new styles and this was the one I liked. It seems everyone else likes it too, which is good lol


----------



## wjn319

Oona said:


> Sleep deprived and working... still...



Looks like you mean business right there.


----------



## tinyguy4ssbbw

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

hey


----------



## Iannathedriveress

imaginarydiva21 said:


> hey



Looking pretty


----------



## DKnight00

largenlovely said:


> Took this yesterday
> 
> View attachment 109600





Oona said:


> Sleep deprived and working... still...





imaginarydiva21 said:


> hey



Nice ladies !!!


----------



## largenlovely

DKnight00 said:


> Nice ladies !!!



Thank ya bunches


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> hey



You look very nice


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Taken the other day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Wanted to try and grow a mustache, this is the damage so far. It's so bad, I love it. 

My Mexican roots seem to be letting me down.


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken last night at my friends house love the vintage flair the camera can take 

View attachment IMG_20130818_015027.JPG


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Wonderful cheeks and smile, Newfie!


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken the other day.



Very nice


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Taken last night at my friends house love the vintage flair the camera can take



Beautiful picture


----------



## Gingembre

NewfieGal said:


> Taken last night at my friends house love the vintage flair the camera can take



Your hair looks lovely! Great photo 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wanted to try and grow a mustache, this is the damage so far. It's so bad, I love it.



Ahhh, the freckles! Cute! And, err, nice 'tache effort!




azerty said:


> Very nice





azerty said:


> Beautiful picture



Sooo, that multi-quote thing that someone mentioned to you. Please give it a try?


----------



## Blockierer

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken the other day.


Cool.  I like your haircut.


----------



## Blockierer

Oona said:


> Sleep deprived and working... still...


awesome pic


----------



## Gingembre

Me, taken yesterday.


----------



## Blockierer

Here is my contribution:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Me, taken yesterday.



What a Stunner. 

I want to have a kid just to have an excuse to have you around.

On the other hand, you and I could, you know, just run practice drills at making one.


----------



## azerty

Gingembre said:


> Me, taken yesterday.



Very nice picture


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> Me, taken yesterday.



Freaking gorgeous. 

I so want your haircolor and your fringe!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> Me, taken yesterday.



Gah, I can't rep you, but such a great pic - You're sooo pretty!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hi guys! It's been a lil minute....
How bout a pic of me in all my full-on fat glory? 






My itty bitty toes are just a teeny bit visible in the gawd-awful grandpa slippers. But I was in a rush to get my jump rope gym session over and done with. So I grabbed whatever footwear I had and went out the door. They came off before any physical activity, though. Slippers are the benefit of having my own private gym at my residence


----------



## Dromond

I think you look pretty damn good, Carla.


----------



## Sweetie

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken the other day.



You look beautiful.  The other day somewhere I read that you were going to shave your head and I was wondering how you would look, especially because lately I've been considering doing the same. Thank you for sharing...and again...YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Sweetie

NewfieGal said:


> Taken last night at my friends house love the vintage flair the camera can take



You look great!


----------



## Sweetie

Gingembre said:


> Me, taken yesterday.



Beautiful...and I love your glasses.


----------



## Sweetie

CarlaSixx said:


> Hi guys! It's been a lil minute....
> How bout a pic of me in all my full-on fat glory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My itty bitty toes are just a teeny bit visible in the gawd-awful grandpa slippers. But I was in a rush to get my jump rope gym session over and done with. So I grabbed whatever footwear I had and went out the door. They came off before any physical activity, though. Slippers are the benefit of having my own private gym at my residence



Nice pic Carla.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## stoneyman

CarlaSixx said:


> Hi guys! It's been a lil minute....
> How bout a pic of me in all my full-on fat glory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My itty bitty toes are just a teeny bit visible in the gawd-awful grandpa slippers. But I was in a rush to get my jump rope gym session over and done with. So I grabbed whatever footwear I had and went out the door. They came off before any physical activity, though. Slippers are the benefit of having my own private gym at my residence



very nice!


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Hi guys! It's been a lil minute....
> How bout a pic of me in all my full-on fat glory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My itty bitty toes are just a teeny bit visible in the gawd-awful grandpa slippers. But I was in a rush to get my jump rope gym session over and done with. So I grabbed whatever footwear I had and went out the door. They came off before any physical activity, though. Slippers are the benefit of having my own private gym at my residence



Very nice picture. I like your hair cut


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Beautiful picture


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IN ASHEVILLE, NC....my last name is EARLY *  

View attachment EARLYGIRL.jpg


----------



## Jah

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IN ASHEVILLE, NC....my last name is EARLY *


Great pic!!


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 109689


Me sleep deprived and so ready for a nap


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109689
> 
> 
> Me sleep deprived and so ready for a nap




Beyond stunning. Just so naturally gorgeous.


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What a Stunner.
> 
> I want to have a kid just to have an excuse to have you around.
> 
> On the other hand, you and I could, you know, just run practice drills at making one.



Hahahaha! Love you, even if you are ALL TALK! 



azerty said:


> Very nice picture





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Freaking gorgeous.
> 
> I so want your haircolor and your fringe!





Your Plump Princess said:


> Gah, I can't rep you, but such a great pic - You're sooo pretty!





Sweetie said:


> Beautiful...and I love your glasses.



Thank you, my lovelies. Most kind


----------



## azerty

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IN ASHEVILLE, NC....my last name is EARLY *



Very nice picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CarlaSixx said:


> Hi guys! It's been a lil minute....
> How bout a pic of me in all my full-on fat glory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My itty bitty toes are just a teeny bit visible in the gawd-awful grandpa slippers. But I was in a rush to get my jump rope gym session over and done with. So I grabbed whatever footwear I had and went out the door. They came off before any physical activity, though. Slippers are the benefit of having my own private gym at my residence



Looking good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



So pretty


----------



## Iannathedriveress

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109689
> 
> 
> Me sleep deprived and so ready for a nap



Looking beautfiul


----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 109689
> 
> 
> Me sleep deprived and so ready for a nap



Looking very nice


----------



## thatgirl08

Haven't posted on here in forever.

Recent pic ~


----------



## Surlysomething

Still just too pretty.

Nice to see you back. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## azerty

thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~



Very pretty


----------



## HottiMegan

Saw this while out shopping. I couldn't resist getting my own Kermie  

View attachment webcam-toy-photo35.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~



you haven't posted here in AGES!!!


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Saw this while out shopping. I couldn't resist getting my own Kermie



Very funny and good picture


----------



## Jah

thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~


Great pic! You are very pretty!



HottiMegan said:


> Saw this while out shopping. I couldn't resist getting my own Kermie


Cute and funny!


----------



## Dromond

HottiMegan said:


> Saw this while out shopping. I couldn't resist getting my own Kermie



Hot.

10 character limit


----------



## Dromond

thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~



Welcome back, and looking great!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Me, delighted out of me head with my new vintage Polaroid camera!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~



You've aged very well- stunning!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm gonna picture whore a little


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Megan I love your hair so much! You look so pretty


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I'm gonna picture whore a little



Mega, this is such a cute picture


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HottiMegan said:


> I'm gonna picture whore a little



Every time I see your pictures I think "she's so pretty" and it surprises me simply because I'm used to seeing your avatar


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I'm gonna picture whore a little



Looking great


----------



## stoneyman

Cross posted from the Gentlemen, post an awesome pic
Been here quite a while, my first successful photo post. 

http://s928.photobucket.com/user/216...jazz2.jpg.html


----------



## Gingembre

The pic won't work for me....I think you need to end with .jpg, not .html, you need the full url and you need img tags. Sorry I don't know how to explain all that properly!


----------



## stoneyman

how about now?


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Megan I love your hair so much! You look so pretty


Thanks  I am enjoying the short hair. So much easier 



azerty said:


> Mega, this is such a cute picture


Thanks!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Every time I see your pictures I think "she's so pretty" and it surprises me simply because I'm used to seeing your avatar


He he, i was having fun with my webcam for that avatar.. i'm about to change it 


ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking great


Thank you!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Showing off my bowling shoes. ;P


----------



## NewfieGal

Getting in front of the camera more lately then behind it lol... Taken last night at my friends wedding 

View attachment IMG_20130825_200455.JPG


----------



## Paul

WOW! Very Pretty NewfieGal.



NewfieGal said:


> Getting in front of the camera more lately then behind it lol... Taken last night at my friends wedding


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Showing off my bowling shoes. ;P



Looking beautiful


----------



## Iannathedriveress

NewfieGal said:


> Getting in front of the camera more lately then behind it lol... Taken last night at my friends wedding



Looking really nice.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Showing off my bowling shoes. ;P



Very nice picture. Hope you had a good game


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Getting in front of the camera more lately then behind it lol... Taken last night at my friends wedding



Very nice picture


----------



## x0emnem0x

azerty said:


> Very nice picture. Hope you had a good game



It was not that great, had a couple strikes and bowled approx. 100ish but I could've been better! Gonna start bowling more.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me yesterday at work...


----------



## DKnight00

thatgirl08 said:


> Haven't posted on here in forever.
> 
> Recent pic ~





HottiMegan said:


> Saw this while out shopping. I couldn't resist getting my own Kermie





Elementary_penguin said:


> Me, delighted out of me head with my new vintage Polaroid camera!!





NewfieGal said:


> Getting in front of the camera more lately then behind it lol... Taken last night at my friends wedding





stoneyman said:


> how about now?





x0emnem0x said:


> Showing off my bowling shoes. ;P






lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



Great pics everyone !!


----------



## Paul

You are pretty. I am mesmerized by you cute eyes.



lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...


----------



## Blackjack

lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



Lookin' wonderful!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



Looking Beautiful!


----------



## snuffy2000

Hello everyone.


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



Beautiful and artistic picture


----------



## Oona

snuffy2000 said:


> Hello everyone.



Oh heeeeeey


----------



## snuffy2000

Oona said:


> Oh heeeeeey



Hayyy gurl, haayyyy!


----------



## Oona

snuffy2000 said:


> Hayyy gurl, haayyyy!



Oh man, I want to rep you but I can't! This made me giggle.


----------



## snuffy2000

Also, I find the lack of cats and tattoos on this thread semi-disturbing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Today before puttering around town.... 

View attachment 1234864_4944356821461_741691041_n.jpg


----------



## stoneyman

lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



VERY pretty...


----------



## stoneyman

stoneyman said:


> how about now?



not ONE comment on my pic? after years of being here I finally am able to post a photo and nobody notices? wow!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CastingPearls said:


> Today before puttering around town....



So beautiful!


----------



## NewfieGal

I can give rep but leave no comments so I had to leave a comment the old fashion way lol... Great pics all and to those I have rep'd it's cause the thing tells me to share it around a bit


----------



## Jah

snuffy2000 said:


> Also, I find the lack of cats and tattoos on this thread semi-disturbing.


Cats and tattoos are awesome!



CastingPearls said:


> Today before puttering around town....


Love the yellow shirt!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stoneyman said:


> not ONE comment on my pic? after years of being here I finally am able to post a photo and nobody notices? wow!





stoneyman said:


> how about now?




So so very beautiful :bow:  

Nice pic


----------



## stoneyman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So so very beautiful :bow:
> 
> Nice pic



Thanks Greeny...


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



How does anyone get anything done there with such distractions? 

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## Oona

I'm the only one in the office today... 

View attachment photo(2).JPG


----------



## azerty

Very nice, as usual


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> I'm the only one in the office today...



Looking really good


----------



## HottiMegan

The last swim of the season at the neighborhood pool:




Looking forward to gym membership to swim more!


----------



## azerty

You look so good. What a nice smile


----------



## JonesT

Hello Everyone! It's been a while. 

View attachment Me in Mirror.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> The last swim of the season at the neighborhood pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to gym membership to swim more!



Looking gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



You have really pretty eyes.


----------



## x0emnem0x

ClutchingIA19 said:


> You have really pretty eyes.



I hear that a lot! Thank you!


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> You look so good. What a nice smile


Thank you  One of my favorite things in the world is swimming. I was very happy 



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking gorgeous:smitten:


Thank you :kiss2:


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



What a beautiful picture of you


----------



## Oona

Watching Captain America on my LoveSac ^_^ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Oona said:


> Watching Captain America on my LoveSac ^_^



I don't know if I'm smitten with you, just think it's cool you're in Yuma, or a little of both and mixed all up with your general badassery.


----------



## Oona

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know if I'm smitten with you, just think it's cool you're in Yuma, or a little of both and mixed all up with your general badassery.



Lol well whatever the case, thank you ^_^

Especially the part about my badassery


----------



## x0emnem0x

azerty said:


> What a beautiful picture of you



Thank you!!


----------



## Jah

HottiMegan said:


> The last swim of the season at the neighborhood pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to gym membership to swim more!


You have pretty eyes and a nice smile! 



JonesT said:


> Hello Everyone! It's been a while.


Great pic!



x0emnem0x said:


>


Lovely pic! 



Oona said:


> Watching Captain America on my LoveSac ^_^


Love your tank top!


----------



## Surlysomething

You all need to cut the picture portion out of your compliments.

Not that I dislike the pictures or anything, but it hogs up space for more pictures. Haha.


----------



## Ruffie

At my 50th birthday party feeling the glow LOL 

View attachment IMG_0353.jpg


----------



## azerty

Ruffie said:


> At my 50th birthday party feeling the glow LOL



You are looking great


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Devin and Sarah xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxo 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Ruffie said:


> At my 50th birthday party feeling the glow LOL




You look amazing (and HOT!)


----------



## Ruffie

fat9276 said:


> You look amazing (and HOT!)



Thank You! It was hot but had some nice cool beverages in a glass that never got empty. LOL


----------



## Ruffie

x0emnem0x you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## azerty

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Devin and Sarah xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxo



Very nice couple


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I'm trying out new Halloween hair. We're going to be a family of rock star zombies so i need some wild hair



Your looking really good with the new hair


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Your looking really good with the new hair



"New" hair?  Not trying to be mean here, but this made me giggle as the post you quoted was from 2011.


----------



## ConnieLynn

You look fabulous at 50!



Ruffie said:


> At my 50th birthday party feeling the glow LOL


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BigBeautifulMe said:


> "New" hair?  Not trying to be mean here, but this made me giggle as the post you quoted was from 2011.



Oops, I didn't pay attention to the date.:doh:


----------



## Ruffie

Aw thanks Connie.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ruffie said:


> At my 50th birthday party feeling the glow LOL



Wow, 50 suits you VERY well!


----------



## Jah

Ruffie said:


> At my 50th birthday party feeling the glow LOL


Simply stunning! Hope you had a great 50th birthday!


----------



## AuntHen

Ruffie said:


> Thank You! It was hot but had some nice cool beverages in a glass that never got empty. LOL



*not *the weather kind of hot Ruffie!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Ruffie

fat9276 said:


> *not *the weather kind of hot Ruffie!



I know I know was being my usual smart ass self LOL. I did appreciate the compliment !


----------



## Ruffie

Jah said:


> Simply stunning! Hope you had a great 50th birthday!



Thank you Jah for the kind compliment.


----------



## Ruffie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wow, 50 suits you VERY well!


 Thank you. It is a little disconcerting to hit the big 5-0 and realize your life is more than half over and your not even close to getting all you wanted to do done. But just keep on keeping on as they say.


----------



## Ruffie

Kewl Picture dharmabean!


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Your looking really good with the new hair



lol thanks  that was my wig for Halloween


----------



## HottiMegan

This was taken on Asilomar beach in Pacfic Grove, CA (just outside of Monterey). This is the beach my brother got married on. This is my eShakti dress i've been holding onto until the wedding. It was such a beautiful ceremony that it made me cry.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken on Asilomar beach in Pacfic Grove, CA (just outside of Monterey). This is the beach my brother got married on. This is my eShakti dress i've been holding onto until the wedding. It was such a beautiful ceremony that it made me cry.



Looking lovely in that dress


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


>



Very nice and artistic picture


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken on Asilomar beach in Pacfic Grove, CA (just outside of Monterey). This is the beach my brother got married on. This is my eShakti dress i've been holding onto until the wedding. It was such a beautiful ceremony that it made me cry.



What a nice dress and beautiful picture. You look very good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

dharmabean said:


>



Thats pretty cool


----------



## LJ Rock

picture of me with a shiny face lol 

View attachment Photo on 2013-08-29 at 16.54 #2.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

You look great!




HottiMegan said:


> This was taken on Asilomar beach in Pacfic Grove, CA (just outside of Monterey). This is the beach my brother got married on. This is my eShakti dress i've been holding onto until the wedding. It was such a beautiful ceremony that it made me cry.


----------



## Oona

I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs 

I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back  

View attachment photo(7).JPG


----------



## Yakatori

Oona said:


> "_...I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back _"


Stick with-it for a bit first. See what people say...


----------



## Surlysomething

Boobs and bangs. Welcome to my world. 



Oona said:


> I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Boobs and bangs. Welcome to my world.



This world feels weird... there is hair touching my forehead


----------



## geekgamer01

Oona said:


> I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back



Well your bravery is well rewarded. You look beautiful


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 110092


Bedtime.


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back



You look very nice and good


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110092
> 
> 
> Bedtime.



Beautiful picture


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking lovely in that dress





azerty said:


> What a nice dress and beautiful picture. You look very good





ConnieLynn said:


> You look great!



Thank you all  I had a great time at the beach.


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110092
> 
> 
> Bedtime.



And hey, you're already laying down!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> And hey, you're already laying down!



I seriously came in here because you posted last and wanted to see what picture you posted...so many wonderful ladies in here and I came to see you. What the hell is going on with me.


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I seriously came in here because you posted last and wanted to see what picture you posted...so many wonderful ladies in here and I came to see you. What the hell is going on with me.



Omg that's so cute. I support Jozay & Beejay.


----------



## Paul

Oona said:


> I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back




I think your bangs look fantastic--keep the bangs--you look very pretty with them. <3


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I seriously came in here because you posted last and wanted to see what picture you posted...so many wonderful ladies in here and I came to see you. What the hell is going on with me.



I accept your love, Hozay.


----------



## Sweetie

New haircut and color ... and wearing my glasses like a good girl. 

View attachment 110101


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back



It looks really good Oona


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110092
> 
> 
> Bedtime.



Looking lovely


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweetie said:


> New haircut and color ... and wearing my glasses like a good girl.
> 
> View attachment 110101



It looks really good


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Normal hair makes me feel uncomfortable and fake, so I dyed it again
Much happier now!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Being utterly bored in bed...


----------



## Victoria08

My hair is getting LONG! (Long for me, anyway).
Also, this picture makes me realize just how much I miss my nose piercing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110092
> 
> 
> Bedtime.



Ooooo you look beautiful!! :bow:



Sweetie said:


> New haircut and color ... and wearing my glasses like a good girl.
> 
> View attachment 110101



Very nice photo 



Your Plump Princess said:


> Normal hair makes me feel uncomfortable and fake, so I dyed it again
> Much happier now!



Know what? I really love that shirt- and I like your hair


----------



## vardon_grip

Daytrippin' in San Francisco


----------



## AuntHen

vardon_grip said:


> Daytrippin' in San Francisco



Cool pic and you know I gotta...

<sings> *he *was a dayyyy tripper, one way ticket yeah...


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> New haircut and color ... and wearing my glasses like a good girl.
> 
> View attachment 110101



Very pretty


----------



## azerty

Victoria08 said:


> My hair is getting LONG! (Long for me, anyway).
> Also, this picture makes me realize just how much I miss my nose piercing.



Beautiful picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Plump Princess said:


> Normal hair makes me feel uncomfortable and fake, so I dyed it again
> Much happier now!



It looks really good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Victoria08 said:


> My hair is getting LONG! (Long for me, anyway).
> Also, this picture makes me realize just how much I miss my nose piercing.



Your looking beautiful!


----------



## missyj1978

Sweetie said:


> New haircut and color ... and wearing my glasses like a good girl.



Love then hair, looks so good on you!


----------



## Paul

I love the longer hair. I would keep growing your hair for a while. You are pretty with longer hair. <3



Victoria08 said:


> My hair is getting LONG! (Long for me, anyway).
> Also, this picture makes me realize just how much I miss my nose piercing.


----------



## Alan

lovelylady78 said:


> Me yesterday at work...



Pretty...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alan said:


> Pretty...



Thank you so much! I posted that pic a while ago, so I was surprised to see a comment on it when I just logged in. 

Then when I went to write a thank you to Alan, I realized I hadn't said anything to anyone who'd so nicely commented on the picture earlier when I posted it, so...



DKnight00 said:


> Great pics everyone !!





Paul said:


> You are pretty. I am mesmerized by you cute eyes.





Blackjack said:


> Lookin' wonderful!





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking Beautiful!





azerty said:


> Beautiful and artistic picture





stoneyman said:


> VERY pretty...





Never2fat4me said:


> How does anyone get anything done there with such distractions?
> 
> - Chris :wubu:



...thanks to all of you as well. Your kind words are greatly appreciated.


----------



## AuntHen

Fat, yet graceful.


----------



## Sweetie

fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.



Very graceful...and beautiful.


----------



## Jack Secret

50? Not a chance, sister


----------



## ConnieLynn

You look good with bangs. They bring attention to your eyes.



Oona said:


> I got brave last night... and gave myself bangs
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about them. But if I decide I don't like them, they are long enough to pin back



You have pretty ears and those are perfect earrings for your graceful look. 



fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.



I wish I had something witty to say but you just look fantastic.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.



Looking lovely


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken last night out side on my friends patio was a beautiful night 

View attachment mms_img233436717.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

NewfieGal said:


> Taken last night out side on my friends patio was a beautiful night



Looking beautiful


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment 110206


Feeling strong today


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.



Yes, very. Beautiful picture


----------



## AuntHen

Sweetie said:


> Very graceful...and beautiful.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I wish I had something witty to say but you just look fantastic.





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking lovely





azerty said:


> Yes, very. Beautiful picture




Thank you!


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Taken last night out side on my friends patio was a beautiful night



Beautiful picture


----------



## Your Plump Princess

fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.


So graceful and gorgeous as ever, I love what a "soft" pose that is.


----------



## Sweetie

Victoria08 said:


> My hair is getting LONG! (Long for me, anyway).
> Also, this picture makes me realize just how much I miss my nose piercing.



Very pretty!


----------



## Sweetie

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 110206
> 
> 
> Feeling strong today



Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetie

NewfieGal said:


> Taken last night out side on my friends patio was a beautiful night



Great pic NewfieGal!


----------



## NewfieGal

fat9276 said:


> Fat, yet graceful.



Couldn't give you rep again yet but very nice pic!


----------



## Paul

Lovely! Message is too short



missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 110206
> 
> 
> Feeling strong today


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 110206
> 
> 
> Feeling strong today



Drop dead gorgeous! :wubu::eat2::bow::smitten:


----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 110206
> 
> 
> Feeling strong today



Very nice picture


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Trying a very different look.


----------



## Oona

StaySafeTonight said:


> Trying a very different look.



The different look suits ya ^_^


----------



## Oona

Yea, I'm starting to love my bangs. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Yea, I'm starting to love my bangs.



Your looking beautiful


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Your looking beautiful



Thank you, thank you ^_^


----------



## Sweetie

StaySafeTonight said:


> Trying a very different look.



I love it!


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Yea, I'm starting to love my bangs.



You look great Oona. Love the key tattoo also.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

StaySafeTonight said:


> Trying a very different look.



From one man to another, you look fantastic.


----------



## FatAndProud

I noticed that when I post pics from my iPhone, they post sideways. I'm not sure why that is.

Anyways, here's a pic of me with insomnia. Hopefully, it's not sideways lol

View attachment 110242


----------



## Sweetie

FatAndProud said:


> I noticed that when I post pics from my iPhone, they post sideways. I'm not sure why that is.
> 
> Anyways, here's a pic of me with insomnia. Hopefully, it's not sideways lol
> 
> View attachment 110242



Not sideways...looking very good.


----------



## Oona

FatAndProud said:


> I noticed that when I post pics from my iPhone, they post sideways. I'm not sure why that is.




Mine does that too... pretty sure it's only sideways on the phone... because all of my pictures are right side up on the computer lol Darn iPhones making us look crazy!


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> I noticed that when I post pics from my iPhone, they post sideways. I'm not sure why that is.
> 
> Anyways, here's a pic of me with insomnia. Hopefully, it's not sideways lol
> 
> View attachment 110242



Very nice picture


----------



## FatAndProud

Oona said:


> Mine does that too... pretty sure it's only sideways on the phone... because all of my pictures are right side up on the computer lol Darn iPhones making us look crazy!



LOL YES!! 

Thank you for the compliments Sweetie and az


----------



## freakyfred

This shirt really speaks to me.


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Yea, I'm starting to love my bangs.



You are looking very good


----------



## Miskatonic

Yo.


----------



## stoneyman

FatAndProud said:


> I noticed that when I post pics from my iPhone, they post sideways. I'm not sure why that is.
> 
> Anyways, here's a pic of me with insomnia. Hopefully, it's not sideways lol
> 
> View attachment 110242



looks good from any direction. and its not sideways.....


----------



## stoneyman

here is a pre shower photo....


----------



## Oona

stoneyman said:


> here is a pre shower photo....



Oh hello, handsome! Lookin good!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## FatAndProud

stoneyman said:


> here is a pre shower photo....



Pretty eyes :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

stoneyman said:


> here is a pre shower photo....



You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


>



Cute pic chick!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Nice picture


----------



## Surlysomething

Very handsome!




stoneyman said:


> here is a pre shower photo....
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Oona

x0emnem0x said:


> pic



I have a hot wifey.

That is all.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



I love the shirt


----------



## Blackjack

How I feel today, summarized in one picture.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> How I feel today, summarized in one picture.



sexy? smoldering?


----------



## cinnamitch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> sexy? smoldering?



psst you are supposed to say "I'd hit that".


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oona said:


> I have a hot wifey.
> 
> That is all.



Heheheh thank you *bows*

And thanks everyone!


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> I noticed that when I post pics from my iPhone, they post sideways. I'm not sure why that is.
> 
> Anyways, here's a pic of me with insomnia. Hopefully, it's not sideways lol
> 
> View attachment 110242



Lovley


----------



## stoneyman

Oona said:


> Oh hello, handsome! Lookin good!




Thank you!!



FatAndProud said:


> Pretty eyes :wubu:



thanks F&P



Sweetie said:


> You have beautiful eyes.







Surlysomething said:


> Very handsome!



Thank you very much. going to post another in the "getting out of the shower series" shortly.....


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110092
> 
> 
> Bedtime.



So cute in glasses


----------



## x0emnem0x

stoneyman said:


> Thank you!!
> thanks F&P
> 
> Thank you very much. going to post another in the "getting out of the shower series" shortly.....



PLEASE *DO*.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Just a quick pic hehe


----------



## Iannathedriveress

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Just a quick pic hehe



Looking Awesome


----------



## stoneyman

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Just a quick pic hehe



nice one there....


----------



## stoneyman

the next 'getting out of the shower' pic


----------



## imaginarydiva21

stoneyman said:


> the next 'getting out of the shower' pic



How about one of ya tatts ?


----------



## Sweetie

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Just a quick pic hehe



LOL...you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## Sweetie

stoneyman said:


> the next 'getting out of the shower' pic



Very nice. Thanks for sharing. :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

One of me playing a 9/11 Ceremony. Didn't even know my pic was being taken. Saw this on a guys flickr page, contacted him, told him it was me and he sent it to me. 

View attachment Piper Shadow (Large).jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

daddyoh70 said:


> One of me playing a 9/11 Ceremony. Didn't even know my pic was being taken. Saw this on a guys flickr page, contacted him, told him it was me and he sent it to me.



Very cool pic!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

daddyoh70 said:


> One of me playing a 9/11 Ceremony. Didn't even know my pic was being taken. Saw this on a guys flickr page, contacted him, told him it was me and he sent it to me.



this is SUUUUPER fucking cool.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Haven't posted here in a bit, just in case people forgot how sexy I am.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit, just in case people forgot how sexy I am.



pffft, like we could forget. Still, there could be people around who had not been indoctrinated yet, so good to post occasionally. (and I have to say, some very cute people had the privilege of hanging out with you, it would seem).


----------



## reuben6380




----------



## Surlysomething

Cool pictures, everyone!


----------



## Sweetie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted here in a bit, just in case people forgot how sexy I am.



Great pics Hozay! Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Sweetie

reuben6380 said:


>



Very nice pics.


----------



## seavixen

Geekin' it up. I look stupid smiling, so I may as well have a Skyping/mumble cell phone pic while I'm at it. 

View attachment IMG_20130921_193211_775.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

seavixen said:


> Geekin' it up. I look stupid smiling, so I may as well have a Skyping/mumble cell phone pic while I'm at it.



I have brow envy. :bow:


----------



## vardon_grip

KEEP CALM
AND
SUIT UP!






(cross-posted)


----------



## Oona

vardon_grip said:


> *pic*
> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!




I approve of the amazing picture. Wow.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> (cross-posted)




Goodness me, you're so devastatingly handsome! Looking snazzy :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

Oona said:


> I approve of the amazing picture. Wow.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Goodness me, you're so devastatingly handsome! Looking snazzy :happy:



Thank you very much for the compliments!


----------



## NewfieGal

Posted some of my recent pics I had taken to facebook tonight and had a little chuckle at this pic... my friend took this pic at a "higher angle" and we labelled this pic cheeky for very obvious reasons lol 

View attachment new1.jpg


----------



## Paul

Very lovely picture. You are perfect.



NewfieGal said:


> Posted some of my recent pics I had taken to facebook tonight and had a little chuckle at this pic... my friend took this pic at a "higher angle" and we labelled this pic cheeky for very obvious reasons lol


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

KEEP CALM
AND
SUIT UP!


Oh My Heavens - has it suddenly gotten quite hot in here???? Damn and he can cook, too!!!:bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

NewfieGal said:


> Posted some of my recent pics I had taken to facebook tonight and had a little chuckle at this pic... my friend took this pic at a "higher angle" and we labelled this pic cheeky for very obvious reasons lol



Looking lovely:smitten:


----------



## stoneyman

NewfieGal said:


> Posted some of my recent pics I had taken to facebook tonight and had a little chuckle at this pic... my friend took this pic at a "higher angle" and we labelled this pic cheeky for very obvious reasons lol




very nice!


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Posted some of my recent pics I had taken to facebook tonight and had a little chuckle at this pic... my friend took this pic at a "higher angle" and we labelled this pic cheeky for very obvious reasons lol



Beautiful


----------



## HeavyDuty24

vardon_grip said:


> KEEP CALM
> AND
> SUIT UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cross-posted)




Thought you were Jon Hamm for a second there haha. Cool look and nice Barney reference! lol.


----------



## stoneyman

see below...


----------



## stoneyman

imaginarydiva21 said:


> How about one of ya tatts ?



here is a photo of my left pec.


----------



## stoneyman

Sweetie said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. :happy:



Thank you, Sweetie. wondering how much to show in the next of 'getting out the shower' photo series...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Keep in mind that the rules of the board don't permit full frontal nudity... just FYI. lol


----------



## The Orange Mage

I exist, just not here very much.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Maaaaaage! Howdy stranger! Nice seeing you around here


----------



## AuntHen

Lounging around in my pajamas... I don't want to do much today.


----------



## Oona

fat9276 said:


> Lounging around in my pajamas... I don't want to do much today.



Girl, you look fabulous! Keep lounging in your pjs! ^.-


----------



## balletguy

fat9276 said:


> Lounging around in my pajamas... I don't want to do much today.



Looking great


----------



## Sweetie

The Orange Mage said:


> I exist, just not here very much.



Very nice to see your face.


----------



## NewfieGal

Can't send some folks rep yet cause I gotta"spread" the love around lol but awesome pics everyone it's nice to see you all and to those who I could rep can't leave comments from phone but great pics


----------



## AuntHen

Oona said:


> Girl, you look fabulous! Keep lounging in your pjs! ^.-





balletguy said:


> Looking great




thank you both!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 110463


I feel like Ursula sometimes.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110463
> 
> 
> I feel like Ursula sometimes.



Looking beautiful:smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

All dolled up to watch the husband play GTA5...


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110463
> 
> 
> I feel like Ursula sometimes.



As always looking great.


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 110463
> 
> 
> I feel like Ursula sometimes.



You are so cute


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up to watch the husband play GTA5...



What a beautiful picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up to watch the husband play GTA5...



Looking good


----------



## EtobicokeFA

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up to watch the husband play GTA5...



Looking good. I am detecting a joke here.


----------



## Miskatonic

HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up to watch the husband play GTA5...



Well yeah you gotta look pretty while the hubby robs banks.


----------



## Miskatonic

Laundry day.


----------



## Tad

The Orange Mage said:


> I exist, just not here very much.



Glad you are still existing......somewhere. Miss your style



fat9276 said:


> Lounging around in my pajamas... I don't want to do much today.



Wow, sultry much?



FatAndProud said:


> I feel like Ursula sometimes.



I'm not sure who Ursula is....but I'm assuming she is super gorgeous, and that hence the resemblance would be obvious if I knew who she was 



HottiMegan said:


> All dolled up to watch the husband play GTA5...



That sounds all wrong somehow.....but the pic certainly came out right. Unintended consequences? Husband's loss if he didn't look up from his game, though (granted, I've been guilty of this at times too, no doubt)


----------



## Tad

I'm watching you.....


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tad said:


> I'm watching you.....




So thats what you look like haha cool. I never knew with the scarf thing covering you haha lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Myself and the mister.


----------



## Tad

HeavyDuty24 said:


> So thats what you look like haha cool. I never knew with the scarf thing covering you haha lol.



I show my face every now and then for a while......but I don't want to scare people away, so I always tie them down


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tad said:


> I show my face every now and then for a while......but I don't want to scare people away, so I always tie them down



Haha that is cool man i am thinking about posting more pictures since i never do.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

You're so pretty. You're the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Sweetie

Tad said:


> I'm watching you.....



Well hello Tad. Nice to finally see your face.


----------



## Sweetie

x0emnem0x said:


> Myself and the mister.



Well hello you two! Cute pic.


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha that is cool man i am thinking about posting more pictures since i never do.



I am waiting....Please do share.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Myself and the mister.



Very nice picture


----------



## Tad

Apparently I'm on a pic roll right now.....out at lunch, sitting back against a tree, soaking up the October sunshine for a last dose of natural vitamin D


----------



## Oona

Post morning run & shower







On my way to work!


----------



## Scorsese86




----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweetie said:


> I am waiting....Please do share.



Haha! lol i posted a few pics before but not many. Maybe i will post a few.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Just doin' my thang.


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just doin' my thang.



LOVE! :wubu::smitten:

Where the ffff is Jozay's groupies!?!?!? Let's get on this pic. Fine as a mfffffferr.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Post morning run & shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work!



Very Nice


----------



## stoneyman

Oona said:


> Post morning run & shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work!



I love towel pics! and the driving photo is great, too.....
Very nice, Oona....


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 110519


Just a regular webcam pic of me lol. Probably like my third pic or so here on the boards all together haha lol.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Just a pic of my face from yesterday
View attachment P9290787.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Post morning run & shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work!



Very nice


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> LOVE! :wubu::smitten:
> 
> Where the ffff is Jozay's groupies!?!?!? Let's get on this pic. Fine as a mfffffferr.



F'serious, people.


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Very Nice





stoneyman said:


> I love towel pics! and the driving photo is great, too.....
> Very nice, Oona....





azerty said:


> Very nice




Thanks, guys ^.^


----------



## Blackjack

Sorry for the double-post, but I would like to note that I found the remote for my camera. I've been looking for this thing for quite literally one fucking year.


----------



## FatAndProud

Blackjack said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but I would like to note that I found the remote for my camera. I've been looking for this thing for quite literally one fucking year.



Even after you cleaned your room?!


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> Even after you cleaned your room?!



It was hiding in my desk, which I only just cleaned out on Sunday night.


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 110519
> 
> 
> Just a regular webcam pic of me lol. Probably like my third pic or so here on the boards all together haha lol.



Hi!!!! Nice to see your face!


----------



## Sweetie

Tahlia said:


> Just a pic of my face from yesterday
> View attachment 110520



Hi Tahlia. You have very pretty eyes.


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Post morning run & shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work!



Very nice pics Oona.


----------



## azerty

Tahlia said:


> Just a pic of my face from yesterday
> View attachment 110520



What a gorgeous picture


----------



## Sweetie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just doin' my thang.



You have the most adorable smile.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tahlia said:


> Just a pic of my face from yesterday
> View attachment 110520



You have such a pretty face


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> Sorry for the double-post, but I would like to note that I found the remote for my camera. I've been looking for this thing for quite literally one fucking year.



I liiiike.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweetie said:


> Hi!!!! Nice to see your face!




Haha thanks! it's not the best face but it'll do haha lol.


----------



## Dromond

Behold! The rare and elusive Dromond selfie! Background redacted for reasons of national security.


----------



## Sweetie

Dromond said:


> Behold! The rare and elusive Dromond selfie! Background redacted for reasons of national security.



Very nice.


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 110519
> 
> 
> Just a regular webcam pic of me lol. Probably like my third pic or so here on the boards all together haha lol.



yay!!:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> yay!!:wubu:




Haha! thanks! :wubu: too! haha. You know i would wubu all your pics! lol. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## reuben6380

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just doin' my thang.



You have the most beautiful burrito I have ever seen


----------



## geekgamer01

Just chilling at work the other night. Be warned, I have handcuffs and I know how to use them  haha 

View attachment 2013-09-15_21.00.04.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

geekgamer01 said:


> Just chilling at work the other night. Be warned, I have handcuffs and I know how to use them  haha




Nice pic. 





Handcuffs huh? Hmmmm


----------



## largenlovely

Me and my Best friend at a winery today. We did done wine tasting and sat outside with a bottle before we went to the Russell Stover store and got us some chocolates. It was such a nice day 

View attachment ForumRunner_20131003_183845.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Fat girl's gotta dance!!


----------



## 1love_emily

Me serving up some hard core teacher realness. 
I had a practicum in a high school music composition class, and I decided to hardball the business casual.
Note the bun, polo and cardigan.

Second photo makes me look like my finger is up my nose.
It's not... It's just resting on my cheek 

View attachment Photo on 10-3-13 at 9.02 AM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 10-3-13 at 9.02 AM #2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

1love_emily said:


> Me serving up some hard core teacher realness.
> I had a practicum in a high school music composition class, and I decided to hardball the business casual.
> Note the bun, polo and cardigan.
> 
> Second photo makes me look like my finger is up my nose.
> It's not... It's just resting on my cheek



You are seriously adorbs!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

largenlovely said:


> Me and my Best friend at a winery today. We did done wine tasting and sat outside with a bottle before we went to the Russell Stover store and got us some chocolates. It was such a nice day
> 
> View attachment 110568



So pretty:smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> Fat girl's gotta dance!!



Don't mind if I dance with you?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

1love_emily said:


> Me serving up some hard core teacher realness.
> I had a practicum in a high school music composition class, and I decided to hardball the business casual.
> Note the bun, polo and cardigan.
> 
> Second photo makes me look like my finger is up my nose.
> It's not... It's just resting on my cheek



Your looking really nice


----------



## Sweetie

largenlovely said:


> Me and my Best friend at a winery today. We did done wine tasting and sat outside with a bottle before we went to the Russell Stover store and got us some chocolates. It was such a nice day
> 
> View attachment 110568


 Sounds like a great day and you look so pretty and relaxed.


----------



## FatAndProud

1love_emily said:


> Me serving up some hard core teacher realness.
> I had a practicum in a high school music composition class, and I decided to hardball the business casual.
> Note the bun, polo and cardigan.
> 
> Second photo makes me look like my finger is up my nose.
> It's not... It's just resting on my cheek



Bah-Dah-Bah-Bah-Baaaah. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## azerty

1love_emily said:


> Me serving up some hard core teacher realness.
> I had a practicum in a high school music composition class, and I decided to hardball the business casual.
> Note the bun, polo and cardigan.
> 
> Second photo makes me look like my finger is up my nose.
> It's not... It's just resting on my cheek



Very beautiful pictures


----------



## largenlovely

ClutchingIA19 said:


> So pretty:smitten:



Thank u hon


----------



## largenlovely

Sweetie said:


> Sounds like a great day and you look so pretty and relaxed.



Thank u so much. Nothing like a couple glasses of wine to relax ya for sure


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FatAndProud said:


> LOVE! :wubu::smitten:
> 
> Where the ffff is Jozay's groupies!?!?!? Let's get on this pic. Fine as a mfffffferr.


heh, I don't have groupies! I stand by the fact that I'm more or less unknown here, except by a few super awesome people. 


Blackjack said:


> F'serious, people.


:wubu:


Sweetie said:


> You have the most adorable smile.


aww thank you!


reuben6380 said:


> You have the most beautiful burrito I have ever seen



Thank you, I worked hard on devouring the whole thing.


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> Me and my Best friend at a winery today. We did done wine tasting and sat outside with a bottle before we went to the Russell Stover store and got us some chocolates. It was such a nice day
> 
> View attachment 110568



Very sweet picture


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

I decided to try out makeup for halloween. It ended up a little messy, but I still thought it was kind of cute
View attachment PA050846.jpg


----------



## azerty

Tahlia said:


> I decided to try out makeup for halloween. It ended up a little messy, but I still thought it was kind of cute
> View attachment 110597



Very cute in deed


----------



## AuntHen

Tahlia said:


> I decided to try out makeup for halloween. It ended up a little messy, but I still thought it was kind of cute



completely adorable! :happy:


----------



## itjoe

Here are a couple of myself from this past week.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tahlia said:


> I decided to try out makeup for halloween. It ended up a little messy, but I still thought it was kind of cute
> View attachment 110597



It does look cute


----------



## LeoGibson

It was too pretty of a day to waste on work!


----------



## Sweetie

Tahlia said:


> I decided to try out makeup for halloween. It ended up a little messy, but I still thought it was kind of cute
> View attachment 110597



I love it!


----------



## Sweetie

LeoGibson said:


> It was too pretty of a day to waste on work!



Well hello!


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> Very sweet picture



Thanks so much hon


----------



## largenlovely

I tried to do a Hollywood messy hair do today. I think I went a little heavy on the messy lol

View attachment ForumRunner_20131005_212646.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

largenlovely said:


> I tried to do a Hollywood messy hair do today. I think I went a little heavy on the messy lol
> 
> View attachment 110612



Still looking good despite the messy hair


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> I tried to do a Hollywood messy hair do today. I think I went a little heavy on the messy lol
> 
> View attachment 110612



Maybe, but still it is a very nice picture of you


----------



## LeoGibson

Sweetie said:


> Well hello!



Howdy .....


----------



## largenlovely

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Still looking good despite the messy hair



Thank u it was indeed messy though lol


----------



## largenlovely

azerty said:


> Maybe, but still it is a very nice picture of you



Thank u  I think I will go less messy on the hair though next time lol


----------



## Sweetie

largenlovely said:


> I tried to do a Hollywood messy hair do today. I think I went a little heavy on the messy lol
> 
> View attachment 110612



I can't really see it. But I have to say you have the most beautiful skin. You look like a porcelain doll. Perfect.


----------



## Dansinfool

It was 86 last week. A bit of Indian Summer 

Having a prob loading pic


----------



## Dansinfool

pic from the beach last week


----------



## largenlovely

Sweetie said:


> I can't really see it. But I have to say you have the most beautiful skin. You look like a porcelain doll. Perfect.



Oh wow, what an awesome compliment. Thank you!!


----------



## Sweetie

Me today. 

View attachment 110640


----------



## bmann0413

Last week. Saw Russell Brand in New Orleans with my sisters.


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Me today.
> 
> View attachment 110640



Nice picture


----------



## Sweetie

Love that face. 

QUOTE=bmann0413;2022052]









Last week. Saw Russell Brand in New Orleans with my sisters.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Miskatonic

Sweetie said:


> Me today.
> 
> View attachment 110640



Damn hello.


----------



## Oona

Why does Tuesday seem more brutal than Monday? I look exhausted! lol

Coffee to the rescue! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Why does Tuesday seem more brutal than Monday? I look exhausted! lol
> 
> Coffee to the rescue!



Starbucks FTW!


----------



## AuntHen

Me. Today.


----------



## Oona

fat9276 said:


> Me. Today.



You have the CUTEST outfits! And you're adorable!


----------



## Sweetie

fat9276 said:


> Me. Today.




You are so pretty. Love the outfit.


----------



## Aust99

Sweetie said:


> Me today.


Love the bangs!


bmann0413 said:


> Last week. Saw Russell Brand in New Orleans with my sisters.


Looking great... How was the gig?


Oona said:


> Why does Tuesday seem more brutal than Monday? I look exhausted! lol
> 
> Coffee to the rescue!


 totally agree!



fat9276 said:


> Me. Today.


Such a babe!


----------



## balletguy

fat9276 said:


> Me. Today.



:wubu: wow. U look great. Love your outfit


----------



## spookytwigg

X-posted in the "gentlemen..." thread in BHM


----------



## Sweetie

spookytwigg said:


> X-posted in the "gentlemen..." thread in BHM



Very nice...I like the beard. :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg

Sweetie said:


> Very nice...I like the beard. :happy:


Why thank you. If I'm honest I'm probably going to be shaving it in the next couple of days.


----------



## balletguy

Goofing off at work 

View attachment 130509_0004.jpg


----------



## Oona

First sweater of the season!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> First sweater of the season!!



What does your sweater say?


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> What does your sweater say?



Gordon's Well 

It's a section of the desert out here for off roading. I got it thanksgiving last year


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Offroading in the desert, another one of the things I miss about AZ.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> It's a section of the desert out here for off roading. I got it thanksgiving last year



I gotta go off roading in the desert someday, looks load of fun


----------



## Oona

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Offroading in the desert, another one of the things I miss about AZ.





ClutchingIA19 said:


> I gotta go off roading in the desert someday, looks load of fun



It's so much fun! I just have to be careful because of my (still broken) back lol


----------



## bmann0413

Aust99 said:


> Looking great... How was the gig?



Thank you! It was awesome. He's pretty damn intelligent while being hilarious. And raunchy, but that's to be expected.

Here's a photo from earlier that night.


----------



## Jah

A pic of me. I don't take photos often these days. 

View attachment pic of me for dims.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Jah said:


> A pic of me. I don't take photos often these days.



I can't rep you, boo. This is a great pic, you are so cute (love your hair and shirt)!


----------



## biglynch

Cocktail time, nice. 

View attachment rsz_img_8530.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Jah said:


> A pic of me. I don't take photos often these days.



Hi Jah...nice pic.


----------



## Sweetie

biglynch said:


> Cocktail time, nice.



LOL...you look like you're having fun.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Been a bit of a camera whore lately. All pics, all the time. Here my face from this morning.
View attachment PA110930.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg

I'm pretty sure that none of us are against this cam whoring.


----------



## vardon_grip

fat9276 said:


> Me. Today.



You look great in argyle


----------



## Jah

fat9276 said:


> I can't rep you, boo. This is a great pic, you are so cute (love your hair and shirt)!


Thanks! Glad you love the shirt 




Sweetie said:


> Hi Jah...nice pic.


Thanks!


----------



## Micara

It was time for a new profile picture on FB.


----------



## Sweetie

Micara said:


> It was time for a new profile picture on FB.



Pretty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tahlia said:


> Been a bit of a camera whore lately. All pics, all the time. Here my face from this morning.
> View attachment 110705



You have a beautiful face


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Micara said:


> It was time for a new profile picture on FB.



Very Nice


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

fat9276 said:


> Me. Today.



You are totally gorgeous!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

geekgamer01 said:


> Just chilling at work the other night. Be warned, I have handcuffs and I know how to use them  haha



A cutie with handcuffs! OOh La La! :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

And yet another funeral  I need to start finding some more upbeat gigs


----------



## Sweetie

daddyoh70 said:


> And yet another funeral  I need to start finding some more upbeat gigs



Very nice pic Daddyoh.


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> Cocktail time, nice.





Oona said:


> First sweater of the season!!




Whenever I finally get around to making my DIMS crush list, you two are definitely going to be on it


----------



## Oona

TwilightStarr said:


> Whenever I finally get around to making my DIMS crush list, you two are definitely going to be on it



Aw! You should be on mine. But I plead insanity when I wrote it due to lack of sleep. So I missed SO many people.


----------



## AuntHen

Oona said:


> You have the CUTEST outfits! And you're adorable!





Sweetie said:


> You are so pretty. Love the outfit.





Aust99 said:


> Such a babe!





balletguy said:


> :wubu: wow. U look great. Love your outfit





vardon_grip said:


> You look great in argyle





Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You are totally gorgeous!




Thank you all for the lovely compliments! :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

Sweetie said:


> Very nice pic Daddyoh.



Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## KittyKitten

Just me.............


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> Just me.............



Just beautiful


----------



## Sweetie

KittyKitten said:


> Just me.............



Just you...looking beautiful.


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Just me.............



Been a while! Gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Oona

It's a lazy day! 

View attachment photo (4).JPG


----------



## spookytwigg

Yay for lazy days! looking good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> It's a lazy day!



Lazy day is a good day


----------



## KittyKitten

azerty said:


> Just beautiful





Sweetie said:


> Just you...looking beautiful.





LeoGibson said:


> Been a while! Gorgeous as ever!




Thanks so much!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

My outfit when i went out last weekend


----------



## CarlaSixx




----------



## Iannathedriveress

imaginarydiva21 said:


> My outfit when i went out last weekend



Looking good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CarlaSixx said:


>



Looking gorgeous Carla


----------



## Franklyn

Some pics taken in my new apartment (still a work in progress) north of Boston  

View attachment IMG_3464.JPG


View attachment IMG_3467.JPG


----------



## Sweetie

imaginarydiva21 said:


> My outfit when i went out last weekend



Cute outfit. You have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## Sweetie

Franklyn said:


> Some pics taken in my new apartment (still a work in progress) north of Boston



You're so handsome. :happy:


----------



## LJ Rock

Taken just moments ago.  

View attachment Photo on 2013-10-15 at 14.35.jpg


----------



## Oona

Haphazardly got ready for work today... Looking a little too "rushed".... But I love this top! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## SprocketRocket

largenlovely said:


> I tried to do a Hollywood messy hair do today. I think I went a little heavy on the messy lol
> 
> View attachment 110612



Is that the new van, or the car you were gifted from Tennessee and the roadtrip?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Late evening lounging...


----------



## CarlaSixx

Today. Waiting for my lunch date to pick me up.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> Late evening lounging...



You just get lovelier and lovelier.


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Haphazardly got ready for work today... Looking a little too "rushed".... But I love this top!





lovelylady78 said:


> Late evening lounging...





CarlaSixx said:


> Today. Waiting for my lunch date to pick me up.



Very beautiful pictures


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You just get lovelier and lovelier.





azerty said:


> Very beautiful pictures



Thank you both very much.


----------



## LeoGibson

lovelylady78 said:


> Late evening lounging...



I'll reserve my pervy comments for the more risque pictures and just simply say gorgeous as ever LL.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> I'll reserve my pervy comments for the more risque pictures and just simply say gorgeous as ever LL.



Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

lovelylady78 said:


> Late evening lounging...



Looking lovely


----------



## penguin

I've run out of rep too fast! You're all looking great!


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


>



Very nice


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Oona said:


> Haphazardly got ready for work today... Looking a little too "rushed".... But I love this top!



Indeed! Rather loud and, er, distracting... :eat2:


----------



## Oona

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Indeed! Rather loud and, er, distracting... :eat2:



LOL I have waaaaaaay more "loud" shirts... this one is tame


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Oona said:


> LOL I have waaaaaaay more "loud" shirts... this one is tame



Let's see some of these louder options = P


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I keep disappearing from Dims and coming back. I miss everybody! Here's some more recent pictures of me lately. Doing the whole college thing. Haha. 

View attachment blurredlines.jpg


View attachment yum.jpg


----------



## azerty

kaylaisamachine said:


> I keep disappearing from Dims and coming back. I miss everybody! Here's some more recent pictures of me lately. Doing the whole college thing. Haha.



Very nice come back


----------



## Oona

This is Love &#9829;

(sorry for the poor image quality) 

View attachment photo(1).JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> This is Love &#9829;
> 
> (sorry for the poor image quality)



Nice dog


----------



## Surlysomething

Awwww....gorgeous puppy! 

:wubu:



Oona said:


> This is Love &#9829;
> 
> (sorry for the poor image quality)


----------



## imaginarydiva21

didnt know where to post this but got my first ever ink yesterday ahh the saying is true : *Once you have a tattoo you want more* lol


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> I keep disappearing from Dims and coming back. I miss everybody! Here's some more recent pictures of me lately. Doing the whole college thing. Haha.



Hi you! Welcome back.


----------



## HottiMegan

A little friday night goofiness  

View attachment webcam-toy-photo37.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

HottiMegan said:


> A little friday night goofiness



How in the world? lol


----------



## HottiMegan

lol. I cut out the bottoms and made a slit in back to put over our lights on the house. They make cool Jack O'lantern lights.


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> A little friday night goofiness



You are too silly... Thank you I needed a giggle today.


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> This is Love &#9829;
> 
> (sorry for the poor image quality)



This is adorable too


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> A little friday night goofiness



Nice, thank you for making me laugh


----------



## ~nai'a~

Going to work in the morning.... Yes it was a pigtail kind of day! :happy: 

View attachment IMG_1271.b.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> A little friday night goofiness



Thats awesome


----------



## CarlaSixx

Summer is officially over in my area


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Going to work in the morning.... Yes it was a pigtail kind of day! :happy:



Beautiful picture. Lovely with all this blue color


----------



## Joeyarrington




----------



## Jah

HottiMegan said:


> A little friday night goofiness


lol!! 



~nai'a~ said:


> Going to work in the morning.... Yes it was a pigtail kind of day! :happy:


Love your hair! 



CarlaSixx said:


> Summer is officially over in my area


Summer will soon be starting here! Great pic!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CarlaSixx said:


> Summer is officially over in my area



Oh well, nevertheless you looking very nice


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Summer is officially over in my area



Very nice picture


----------



## Oona

Proof, as requested by Tad, that somehow during finals week I look more put together than usual ^.- 

View attachment photo(2).JPG


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Proof, as requested by Tad, that somehow during finals week I look more put together than usual ^.-



Cute...love your hair down.


----------



## Sweetie

Pumpkin Picking! View attachment imagejpeg_0 (8).jpeg


----------



## MattB

Wow! Now that, my friends, is a "sincere" pumpkin patch!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I cut all of my hair off today. And put a ton of red in it. I'm happier  

View attachment new hair.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Proof, as requested by Tad, that somehow during finals week I look more put together than usual ^.-



Very nice as always


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> Pumpkin Picking! View attachment 110926



Very nice


----------



## azerty

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I cut all of my hair off today. And put a ton of red in it. I'm happier



Beautiful hair cut, very cute smile


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



What a gorgeous picture


----------



## Tad

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I cut all of my hair off today. And put a ton of red in it. I'm happier



Wow--that is a dramatic change  Looks really nice.....but I'm thinking that the most fun part would be seeing the reactions of people over the next week!


----------



## CastingPearls

The latest and first one in my new apartment: 

View attachment 1394003_10200316251623651_1282724659_n.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

Casting Pearls...you have the most beautiful skin...lovely pic.


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> The latest and first one in my new apartment:



Very nice picture in deed


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Tad said:


> Wow--that is a dramatic change  Looks really nice.....but I'm thinking that the most fun part would be seeing the reactions of people over the next week!



Everything else has changed in my life. Why not my hair? 

Certainly got lots of notice at the game store last night, which was fun.


----------



## ~nai'a~

Brrrrrrrr! Oh yes, fall is here to stay... It's a cold windy day!  

View attachment IMG_1346.c.jpg


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Brrrrrrrr! Oh yes, fall is here to stay... It's a cold windy day!



Have a nice day nonetheless


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Got my hair done today!
View attachment PA261124.jpg


----------



## azerty

Tahlia said:


> Got my hair done today!
> View attachment 110977



Very nice hair style


----------



## penguin

Halloween party time! Can you guess what I went as? I ended up quite drunk, and discovered my boobs had half a mind of their own


----------



## Iannathedriveress

penguin said:


> Halloween party time! Can you guess what I went as? I ended up quite drunk, and discovered my boobs had half a mind of their own



Thats a pretty unique costume


----------



## reuben6380

A bread truck or part of the food pyramid? Plz tell me its not yeast infection lol


----------



## penguin

I'm gingerbread!


----------



## reuben6380

penguin said:


> I'm gingerbread!





I would rep you if i could penguin, I didn't realize you were a natural red! After re-reading my post i hope it didn't come across as rude, i was just going for a chuckle. I'm a total fan, you are one of the most beautiful women on the forums!


----------



## penguin

reuben6380 said:


> I would rep you if i could penguin, I didn't realize you were a natural red! After re-reading my post i hope it didn't come across as rude, i was just going for a chuckle. I'm a total fan, you are one of the most beautiful women on the forums!



I'm definitely a natural red. I burst into flames if I go out into the sun unprotected, have no soul of my own but all my freckles are a tally of the souls I've collected (which I keep in a little black box in my underwear drawer). I got the yeast jokes at the party, so that's okay  And thank you, that's very sweet of you to say!


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... I had a bit of an accident over the weekend...







Lol. Great times. Zombie night at the Casino.


----------



## largenlovely

I wasn't actually naked lol. I was wearing a tube top u just can't see it

View attachment ForumRunner_20131028_023436.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

CarlaSixx said:


> So... I had a bit of an accident over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Great times. Zombie night at the Casino.



You accidentally ripped someone's head off and ate their brain? I love your nail polish by the way AND the zombie costume.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

largenlovely said:


> I wasn't actually naked lol. I was wearing a tube top u just can't see it
> 
> View attachment 111013



Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Mishty

My fifteen minute Mimi Bobeck costume Saturday night. 

View attachment 1394405_10202548525699601_439657792_n.jpg


----------



## Macanudo

largenlovely said:


> I wasn't actually naked lol. I was wearing a tube top u just can't see it
> 
> View attachment 111013



But with a litle of imagination,


----------



## Iannathedriveress

largenlovely said:


> I wasn't actually naked lol. I was wearing a tube top u just can't see it
> 
> View attachment 111013



Very nice


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CarlaSixx said:


> So... I had a bit of an accident over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Great times. Zombie night at the Casino.



A beautiful accident


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mishty said:


> My fifteen minute Mimi Bobeck costume Saturday night.



Looking really nice


----------



## imaginarydiva21

MEOOOOOW:kiss2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Picture from going to the casino today! Happy 21st to me!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Picture from going to the casino today! Happy 21st to me!



Thats exactly how I celebrated my 21 birthday


----------



## Iannathedriveress

imaginarydiva21 said:


> MEOOOOOW:kiss2:



Very nice


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 111039


Why is this literally the first time I'm trying red lipstick? That's it. No other makeup. Lipstick. Fuck yeah, being brunette is awesome.


----------



## Paul

Lovely--very pretty, both hair and lipstick. <3



FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 111039
> 
> 
> Why is this literally the first time I'm trying red lipstick? That's it. No other makeup. Lipstick. Fuck yeah, being brunette is awesome.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 111039
> 
> 
> Why is this literally the first time I'm trying red lipstick? That's it. No other makeup. Lipstick. Fuck yeah, being brunette is awesome.



Hummina hummina hummina...


----------



## Deacone

Haven't taken any recent ones of just myself. But this is Hubby and I 2 weeks back


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 111039
> 
> 
> Why is this literally the first time I'm trying red lipstick? That's it. No other makeup. Lipstick. Fuck yeah, being brunette is awesome.



Help! Help! I'm all out of rep!


----------



## largenlovely

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Sooo pretty!!!





Macanudo said:


> But with a litle of imagination,





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Very nice



Thanks y'all 

And lol mucanudo...it's probably more of a rarity for me to be clothed lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Possibly the cutest couple on the site. 




Deacone said:


> Haven't taken any recent ones of just myself. But this is Hubby and I 2 weeks back


----------



## freakyfred

random selfie!


----------



## spookytwigg

Cool picture! I absolutely love your T-shirt too... that's awesome.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It was a fuchsia day. 

#OOTD
#nomakeup
#sorrynotsorrytheresnomakeup

View attachment fuchsiaootdsmall.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

I love your adorable feet. Sorry if that's creepy. And the purse + cardigan ? Is cute  You don't need make-up. Get out of here.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> It was a fuchsia day.
> 
> #OOTD
> #nomakeup
> #sorrynotsorrytheresnomakeup
> 
> View attachment 111055


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It was a fuchsia day.
> 
> #OOTD
> #nomakeup
> #sorrynotsorrytheresnomakeup
> 
> View attachment 111055



Looking very lovely


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> I love your adorable feet. Sorry if that's creepy. And the purse + cardigan ? Is cute  You don't need make-up. Get out of here.



You are never creepy. Thanks honey.  :wubu:


----------



## ~nai'a~

Diva witch costume in my classroom!!  

View attachment IMG_1363.c.jpg


----------



## Oona

Buzz Buzz! 

View attachment 1392751_651594111541219_1801078146_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

brains... grrroooorrrrrr


----------



## Jon Blaze




----------



## Forgotten_Futures

x0emnem0x said:


> Picture from going to the casino today! Happy 21st to me!



Aww... you youngin'... Making me feel old now = P


----------



## largenlovely

HottiMegan said:


> brains... grrroooorrrrrr



Lol I love this Megan...u crack me up


----------



## spookytwigg

I want to eat your braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains


----------



## AuntHen

cross posting........................


----------



## spookytwigg

Some pictures from later in the night have arrived. Most of my arm make-up has disappeared by this point.







and less scowley


----------



## Donna

Taken yesterday...


----------



## HottiMegan

I got some spidey brains


----------



## Scorsese86




----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It was a fuchsia day.
> 
> #OOTD
> #nomakeup
> #sorrynotsorrytheresnomakeup
> 
> View attachment 111055



Very nice picture. I like the colors


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> I wasn't actually naked lol. I was wearing a tube top u just can't see it
> 
> View attachment 111013



Naturally gorgeous


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Picture from going to the casino today! Happy 21st to me!



Very nice, you've got a beautiful smile


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 111039
> 
> 
> Why is this literally the first time I'm trying red lipstick? That's it. No other makeup. Lipstick. Fuck yeah, being brunette is awesome.



You look so nice


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Haven't taken any recent ones of just myself. But this is Hubby and I 2 weeks back



A cute couple


----------



## imaginarydiva21

the night before the morning after


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> the night before the morning after



As always looking amazing


----------



## DKnight00

freakyfred said:


> random selfie!



nice shirt !



BigBeautifulMe said:


> It was a fuchsia day.
> 
> #OOTD
> #nomakeup
> #sorrynotsorrytheresnomakeup
> 
> View attachment 111055



pretty in pin- er , fuchsia!!



~nai'a~ said:


> Diva witch costume in my classroom!!





Oona said:


> Buzz Buzz!





HottiMegan said:


> brains... grrroooorrrrrr





spookytwigg said:


> I want to eat your braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains





fat9276 said:


> cross posting........................





spookytwigg said:


> Some pictures from later in the night have arrived. Most of my arm make-up has disappeared by this point.
> 
> 
> 
> and less scowley





Donna said:


> Taken yesterday...





Scorsese86 said:


> the night before the morning after



Nice costume pics and love that purple hair fat9276 ! 

You all are making me wish I would have spent time making a costume this year, went to a party with no costume on and felt a bit left out haha

Think I may make my first costume from scratch for next halloween/otakon/comicon etc.


----------



## mel

....Halloween...


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It was a fuchsia day.
> 
> #OOTD
> #nomakeup
> #sorrynotsorrytheresnomakeup
> 
> View attachment 111055


The fuschia is here now!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


>



Very nice as usual


----------



## bmann0413

My Halloween costume this year. Surprisingly, only ONE person at work knew who I was. Crazy, right?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Because pompoms. That's why.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

lovelylady78 said:


> Because pompoms. That's why.



Looking cute


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Because pompoms. That's why.



Looking so cute


----------



## NewfieGal

My first birthday celebration this year had to have it a few days early to accommodate everyone lol here's me with my awesome gift nothing says lady like drinking from a mason jar!!! 

View attachment IMG_166155624598690.jpeg


----------



## MattB

Happy First Birthday!


----------



## HottiMegan

I darkened my hair today. Trying to go away from the bleach blonde.. so now i'm kind of a honey blonde. 

View attachment webcam-toy-photo44.jpg


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> My first birthday celebration this year had to have it a few days early to accommodate everyone lol here's me with my awesome gift nothing says lady like drinking from a mason jar!!!



You are very cute and beautiful. So nice picture


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair today. Trying to go away from the bleach blonde.. so now i'm kind of a honey blonde.



Beautiful honey. I like your hair


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair today. Trying to go away from the bleach blonde.. so now i'm kind of a honey blonde.



It looks really good


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Beautiful honey. I like your hair


Thank you  I'm getting used to the darker hair. I like it. 



ClutchingIA19 said:


> It looks really good



Thank you


----------



## Oona

Being weird at work 

View attachment photo(1).JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

Oona said:


> Being weird at work



You're so cute


----------



## Oona

HottiMegan said:


> You're so cute



Thank you, sweetness


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## snakebite

Trying to look like a real human! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

snakebite said:


> Trying to look like a real human!



What lovely hair you have!


----------



## duhast234

After a workout  

View attachment zzzzz.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Being weird at work



Very nice picture


----------



## azerty

snakebite said:


> Trying to look like a real human!



You are a real beautiful woman for sure


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Taken on Tuesday. The name of this particular brand of chocolate was called "fingers" so I thought this was an appropriate way to promote it! Hahahahaha 

View attachment 1454754_10151760824781966_281372766_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Nice pictures!


----------



## FatAndProud

This is a few weeks old, but it was in my Photo Booth thing on my Mac. I think that top is way too revealing for an every day style, but I loved wearing it for a night out. 

View attachment 111323


----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> This is a few weeks old, but it was in my Photo Booth thing on my Mac. I think that top is way too revealing for an every day style, but I loved wearing it for a night out.
> 
> View attachment 111323



It suits you very well


----------



## Yakatori

Blackhawk2293 said:


> "_...The name of this particular brand of chocolate was called "fingers" so I thought this was an appropriate way to promote it!..._"


Is that...length...a single package? How much does it cost? Is it just chocolate? Or is it more like...a wafer-type cookie?



FatAndProud said:


> "_...I think that top is way too revealing for an every day style, but I loved wearing it for a night out. _"


I like it. Maybe too "edgy" for (some) work. But "revealing?"


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Yakatori said:


> Is that...length...a single package? How much does it cost? Is it just chocolate? Or is it more like...a wafer-type cookie?
> 
> I like it. Maybe too "edgy" for (some) work. But "revealing?"



It's a small chocolate covered wafer type called a "finger" because they're only about finger length and shaped that way too. They just stacked lots of them into a 1 metre box!


----------



## archivaltype

I just didn't want to work that day. 

View attachment 20131109_125258_20131116215256511.jpg


----------



## azerty

archivaltype said:


> I just didn't want to work that day.



This picture is very nice


----------



## Oona

Whenever I think I'm going to look terrible due to lack of sleep/excess stress/etc., I end up looking better than usual lol 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Whenever I think I'm going to look terrible due to lack of sleep/excess stress/etc., I end up looking better than usual lol



Yes, you look good


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

Always so beautiful and glamorous


----------



## x0emnem0x

azerty said:


> Always so beautiful and glamorous



Aw thank you


----------



## Paul

Pretty!...



x0emnem0x said:


>


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



Very pretty


----------



## Mathias

........................


----------



## cheesylier

duhast234 said:


> After a workout



I need a workout plan from you, I'm trying to gain 20lbs


----------



## NewfieGal

x0emnem0x said:


>



You are a very beautiful lady! Very photogenic and your genuine personality shines through! (I think it's the sparkle in your eyes lol)


----------



## nikola090

last pic.............. 

View attachment candelas1.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Everyone's looking great! 



Last night I went to a 1920's hens night.
View attachment 111462


----------



## spookytwigg

Bro fist.


----------



## LeoGibson

Aust99 said:


> ...Last night I went to a 1920's hens night.




Gorgeous pic! Women's fashion from the 20's is one of my favorite eras. I found it to be somewhat "subversively" sexy. You pull it off splendidly.


----------



## azerty

Aust99 said:


> Everyone's looking great!
> 
> Last night I went to a 1920's hens night.
> View attachment 111462



Very beautiful and romantic


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> Last night I went to a 1920's hens night.



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aust99

Thank you for the compliments. It was fun to dress up in a theme.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's really blurry, hubs isn't a photographer.. But this was taken saturday to get my yellow belt in tae kwon do  

View attachment 123.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> It's really blurry, hubs isn't a photographer.. But this was taken saturday to get my yellow belt in tae kwon do



Congrats Megan.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> It's really blurry, hubs isn't a photographer.. But this was taken saturday to get my yellow belt in tae kwon do



Wow, bravo Madame for the yellow belt


----------



## Aust99

Congratulations Megan! What a great achievement.


----------



## Am Jim

HottiMegan said:


> It's really blurry, hubs isn't a photographer.. But this was taken saturday to get my yellow belt in tae kwon do



Great work! How many days per week do you practice?


----------



## kizzylove

Yesterday at the St Pete Botanical Garden
View attachment 947ba752dfd6655c6c9c53ae03c0c086.jpg

View attachment 484.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

HottiMegan said:


> It's really blurry, hubs isn't a photographer.. But this was taken saturday to get my yellow belt in tae kwon do



Boo, can't rep! Congratulations, Megan. 


Taken today for reasons. I think it comes off like a cheesy high school portrait but that's ok! 

View attachment popachubby grin11-26-13_1701.jpg


----------



## azerty

kizzylove said:


> Yesterday at the St Pete Botanical Garden



Very nice pictures


----------



## azerty

Dmitra said:


> Boo, can't rep! Congratulations, Megan.
> 
> 
> Taken today for reasons. I think it comes off like a cheesy high school portrait but that's ok!



Very cute


----------



## veggieforever

kizzylove said:


> Yesterday at the St Pete Botanical Garden
> View attachment 111523
> 
> View attachment 111526



I am loving ur flame licked locks! Red suits you very much.xXx


----------



## HottiMegan

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Congrats Megan.





azerty said:


> Wow, bravo Madame for the yellow belt





Aust99 said:


> Congratulations Megan! What a great achievement.





Am Jim said:


> Great work! How many days per week do you practice?





Dmitra said:


> Boo, can't rep! Congratulations, Megan.
> 
> 
> Taken today for reasons. I think it comes off like a cheesy high school portrait but that's ok!



Thank you all  I am so glad that the instructor let me on the mat despite my lack of fitness. I go twice a week to class. Am Jim. The classes are 45 minutes away and late in the evening, so i can't subject the kids to more than that. Everyone but my youngest attends classes there and, hopefully, after the first of the year my youngest will start classes. She's an awesome instructor.


----------



## kizzylove

Thanks sweetie



veggieforever said:


> I am loving ur flame licked locks! Red suits you very much.xXx


----------



## Tad

(In another thread I was mentioning facial asymmetry, and ODFFA was saying that she couldn't see it....so I found a pic that shows it, but since it doesn't suit the other thread I'm just parking this here for the moment.)

And yes, it is the ever classy 'pic taken using the washroom mirror at work.'


----------



## imaginarydiva21

my new dress


----------



## Fluffy51888

I always just randomly show up after forever, post a pic to remind you all what my face looks like, then disappear for another 4 months or so. Sorry bout that...anyways. Here's me! I've been wearing a lot of red lipstick lately. 

View attachment me10.jpg


----------



## azerty

Fluffy51888 said:


> I always just randomly show up after forever, post a pic to remind you all what my face looks like, then disappear for another 4 months or so. Sorry bout that...anyways. Here's me! I've been wearing a lot of red lipstick lately.



Beautiful and very artistic picture


----------



## seavixen

Cell pic from Thanksgiving.  

View attachment IMG_20131128_150950_093.jpg


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> Cell pic from Thanksgiving.



This is such a beautiful picture and so lovely


----------



## x0emnem0x

This was me yesterday for our family Thanksgiving get together!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> This was me yesterday for our family Thanksgiving get together!



Very nice picture


----------



## KittyKitten

My face again...............


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> My face again...............



Beautiful


----------



## Shan34

x0emnem0x you are just beautiful and so radiant!!
Recent pic. My face. Hello  

View attachment CameraZOOM-20130913142805505.jpg


----------



## azerty

Shan34 said:


> x0emnem0x you are just beautiful and so radiant!!
> Recent pic. My face. Hello



Very nice picture


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shan34 said:


> x0emnem0x you are just beautiful and so radiant!!
> Recent pic. My face. Hello



Same to you!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me..selfing in the car while waiting in line at the bank...giggles


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> This was me yesterday for our family Thanksgiving get together!



That's a beautiful potrait of you.


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me..selfing in the car while waiting in line at the bank...giggles



So nice and beautiful as usual. What a nice smile you've got


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> So nice and beautiful as usual. What a nice smile you've got



Thank you sweetie! You are always so kind! xo


----------



## Shosh

View attachment purple small.jpg


I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.

It is summer in Australia now


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111646
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> It is summer in Australia now



Must be nice to party with sun and hot weather for Christmas


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> Must be nice to party with sun and hot weather for Christmas



Well I actually hate hot weather, haha.

I just endure and not enjoy this time of year.


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> Well I actually hate hot weather, haha.
> 
> I just endure and not enjoy this time of year.



Feel sorry for you. I must say I prefer cold weather to hot weather to


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111646
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> It is summer in Australia now



Looking lovely


----------



## Shosh

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking lovely



Thank you so much!


----------



## Surlysomething

Pensive in the YVR. 

View attachment 1424561_10151751708442181_1203507489_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> Pensive in the YVR.



Nice pictures


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me..selfing in the car while waiting in line at the bank...giggles



You would have tripped my alarm at the bank, Charlotte!:smitten:


----------



## AuntHen

I am going to put black underneath (also have little black boots to wear with it), not gray but was already wearing gray and was too impatient to look for my black things


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> I am going to put black underneath (also have little black boots to wear with it), not gray but was already wearing gray and was too impatient to look for my black things



:wubu:
You are so beautiful, dear


----------



## Diana_Prince245

fat9276 said:


> I am going to put black underneath (also have little black boots to wear with it), not gray but was already wearing gray and was too impatient to look for my black things



Super cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got an award tonight at my dojang as an inspirational student. I am very honored. I just love this martial arts school. I also got half of my uniform finally! I will post photos when the kimono part comes back from the screen printer with the school's logo on it  

View attachment 123.jpg


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I got an award tonight at my dojang as an inspirational student. I am very honored. I just love this martial arts school. I also got half of my uniform finally! I will post photos when the kimono part comes back from the screen printer with the school's logo on it



Congratulations Bravo


----------



## x0emnem0x

HottiMegan said:


> I got an award tonight at my dojang as an inspirational student. I am very honored. I just love this martial arts school. I also got half of my uniform finally! I will post photos when the kimono part comes back from the screen printer with the school's logo on it



Congrats! That's awesome!!


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> :wubu:
> You are so beautiful, dear



Thanks Ivan 



Diana_Prince245 said:


> Super cute!



Thank you!

Thanks to those who gave me some rep, much appreciated


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Congratulations Bravo





x0emnem0x said:


> Congrats! That's awesome!!



Thank you both! I am so proud and humbled. She told me that I have a lot to overcome but i keep getting out there and trying my best and that's an inspiration.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you both! I am so proud and humbled. She told me that I have a lot to overcome but i keep getting out there and trying my best and that's an inspiration.



I like you way of thinking : 'I keep getting out there and trying my best'


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I got an award tonight at my dojang as an inspirational student. I am very honored. I just love this martial arts school. I also got half of my uniform finally! I will post photos when the kimono part comes back from the screen printer with the school's logo on it



Congrats on your award


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> I like you way of thinking : 'I keep getting out there and trying my best'



Thanks. I sometimes have to really talk myself into going to class cuz staying at home is so much easier but i am happy every time i complete a class!



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Congrats on your award



Thank you


----------



## geekgamer01

Recent...ish lol.


----------



## geekgamer01

Try again... This one is fairly recent. Finally got a haircut 

View attachment 2013-12-04 13.28.30.2.jpg


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 20131215_010213.jpg
View attachment 20131211_150815.jpg

Recent pics. lol


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me...from last week :happy:


----------



## Paul

Red IS definitely your colour.



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...from last week :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Paul said:


> Red IS definitely your colour.



Thank you Paul! I'll remember that!  xo


----------



## x0emnem0x

geekgamer01 said:


> Try again... This one is fairly recent. Finally got a haircut



Handsome! :kiss2:


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...from last week :happy:



Very nice. Youa always wear beautiful colors and have a sweet smile


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...from last week :happy:



Red and pearls  Looking wonderful!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

Very nice point of view and beautiful eyes


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...from last week :happy:



Very pretty...Love those green eyes and that sweet smile:smitten: I'll bet not very many people say "no" to any request from you!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> Very nice. Youa always wear beautiful colors and have a sweet smile



Always saying such sweet things to me! Thank you hun! xo



big_gurl_lvr said:


> Red and pearls  Looking wonderful!



Awwww! Thank you darling! Miss you! Hope we can chat again soon! xo



bbwbud said:


> Very pretty...Love those green eyes and that sweet smile:smitten: I'll bet not very many people say "no" to any request from you!



Giggles! Why thank you Bud! So I'm assuming you wouldn't say no to any of my requests? xo


----------



## Mathias

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...from last week :happy:



Hello beautiful! :smitten: You look great.


----------



## Lorenzo670

What a gorgeous face.


----------



## indianmn

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...from last week :happy:



Absolutely stunning! :smitten:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Mathias said:


> Hello beautiful! :smitten: You look great.



Thank you sweets! xoxo



Lorenzo670 said:


> What a gorgeous face.



Thank you! Very kind of you! xoxo



indianmn said:


> Absolutely stunning! :smitten:



Why thank you! xoxo


----------



## The Orange Mage

I exist, I think?


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The Orange Mage said:


> I exist, I think?



And you are very serious while pondering that existential dilemma.


----------



## penguin

I went out for lunch with my mother and her sister today, and dressed it up a little. My cleavage kept trying to take over, which I'm sure my mother didn't appreciate, but hey, I've got it and it's good. I can't help it if it wants to say hi.


----------



## Dromond

Cleavage is always a welcome guest at my table.


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> I went out for lunch with my mother and her sister today, and dressed it up a little. My cleavage kept trying to take over, which I'm sure my mother didn't appreciate, but hey, I've got it and it's good. I can't help it if it wants to say hi.



I would answser Hi to your cleavage. What a beautiful picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

penguin said:


> I went out for lunch with my mother and her sister today, and dressed it up a little. My cleavage kept trying to take over, which I'm sure my mother didn't appreciate, but hey, I've got it and it's good. I can't help it if it wants to say hi.



Looking really nice.


----------



## Blockierer

penguin said:


> I went out for lunch with my mother and her sister today, and dressed it up a little. My cleavage kept trying to take over, which I'm sure my mother didn't appreciate, but hey, I've got it and it's good. I can't help it if it wants to say hi.


Nice view 
I say Hi too :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

It's been a while. 

View attachment 1476691_10200518973251565_1599252143_n.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CastingPearls said:


> It's been a while.



Very nice


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> It's been a while.



Nice and beautiful picture


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> I went out for lunch with my mother and her sister today, and dressed it up a little. My cleavage kept trying to take over, which I'm sure my mother didn't appreciate, but hey, I've got it and it's good. I can't help it if it wants to say hi.



And what a pleasant way to greet us! 

Regardless of what your mother may or may not have thought, you look very beautiful and elegant. What a lovely pic.

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## penguin

Dromond said:


> Cleavage is always a welcome guest at my table.



It's very hard to stop mine from gatecrashing!



azerty said:


> I would answser Hi to your cleavage. What a beautiful picture





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking really nice.





Blockierer said:


> Nice view
> I say Hi too :smitten:



Thank you very much 



Never2fat4me said:


> And what a pleasant way to greet us!
> 
> Regardless of what your mother may or may not have thought, you look very beautiful and elegant. What a lovely pic.
> 
> - Chris :wubu:



She didn't say a thing, but I did try to tone it down over lunch...but it just kept popping up! Thank you


----------



## Oona

Shameless beach selfie! 

I miss San Diego. It was good to go back, if only for a day. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Shameless beach selfie!
> 
> I miss San Diego. It was good to go back, if only for a day.



Very nice and good picture


----------



## penguin

I'm taking procrastination to new levels as I release my inner dwarf.


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> I'm taking procrastination to new levels as I release my inner dwarf.



Wow, what a nice dwarf you make


----------



## Jah

penguin said:


> I'm taking procrastination to new levels as I release my inner dwarf.


lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Visiting friends on Christmas- with my oldest daughter


----------



## Piink

* photo huge ... must resize ... gotta figure out how fix it in the morning, I'm ready for bed lol


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Christmas Eve...and Christmas day with my son


----------



## CarlaSixx

Nicely drunk on Boxing Day. First time feeling like this in well over a year. It's great.

ETA: I'm growing out my hair. Its been growing since June so it does look wonky. I'm hoping to be able to fix that by the end of winter. 

View attachment IMG_20131227_021735.jpg


----------



## azerty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Visiting friends on Christmas- with my oldest daughter



Very sweet mother daughter picture


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Christmas Eve...and Christmas day with my son



So cute


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Nicely drunk on Boxing Day. First time feeling like this in well over a year. It's great.
> 
> ETA: I'm growing out my hair. Its been growing since June so it does look wonky. I'm hoping to be able to fix that by the end of winter.



Beautiful, gorgeous. I like your hear


----------



## Gingembre

azerty said:


> Very sweet mother daughter picture



Azerty, again, please...



azerty said:


> So cute



....PLEASE use the multiquote feature....



azerty said:


> Beautiful, gorgeous. I like your hear



...thank you.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Christmas Eve...and Christmas day with my son



Very nice and looking quite stylish!


----------



## bbwbud

penguin said:


> I went out for lunch with my mother and her sister today, and dressed it up a little. My cleavage kept trying to take over, which I'm sure my mother didn't appreciate, but hey, I've got it and it's good. I can't help it if it wants to say hi.



Just let that cleavege take over, my dear! And once you remind me (again) that "my eyes are up HERE", those eyes are also very pretty.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> So cute





bbwbud said:


> Very nice and looking quite stylish!



Thank you both! xo


----------



## azerty

Nice picture


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Here is a picture of me and one of the *most important* people in my life on christmas day *MY NAN*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

azerty said:


> Very sweet mother daughter picture



Thank you


----------



## Paul

Looking good, Carla. The hair is nice as well.



CarlaSixx said:


> Nicely drunk on Boxing Day. First time feeling like this in well over a year. It's great.
> 
> ETA: I'm growing out my hair. Its been growing since June so it does look wonky. I'm hoping to be able to fix that by the end of winter.


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Here is a picture of me and one of the *most important* people in my life on christmas day *MY NAN*



Nice sweet picture


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Visiting friends on Christmas- with my oldest daughter


Hi Caroline!
Happy holidays to you and family!


----------



## Donna

I'm kind of enjoying this whole Grandma thing. All the tears and all the drama my step-daughter put her Dad and I through kind of make sense now. It's the price we had to pay have our precious grand-daughter in our lives.


----------



## azerty

Donna said:


> I'm kind of enjoying this whole Grandma thing. All the tears and all the drama my step-daughter put her Dad and I through kind of make sense now. It's the price we had to pay have our precious grand-daughter in our lives.



Cute, sweet, beautiful picture


----------



## bmann0413

Just some photos I took last week. Nothing special. 

View attachment 7.jpg


View attachment My Snapshot1.jpg


----------



## Victoria08

This is my first attempt at curling my hair with the fancy new machine that I got for Christmas. I think it turned out ok


----------



## azerty

Victoria08 said:


> This is my first attempt at curling my hair with the fancy new machine that I got for Christmas. I think it turned out ok



It did turn out ok, you look so beautiful


----------



## KHayes666

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Visiting friends on Christmas- with my oldest daughter



You look amazing!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Victoria08 said:


> This is my first attempt at curling my hair with the fancy new machine that I got for Christmas. I think it turned out ok



You look very nice


----------



## Oona

Today's work attire 

View attachment photo(1).JPG


----------



## spookytwigg

so this is me but a few minutes ago... it's pretty much as recent as you can get.

Also rubbish quality but my phone sucks.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spookytwigg said:


> so this is me but a few minutes ago... it's pretty much as recent as you can get.
> 
> Also rubbish quality but my phone sucks.




Be still my beating heart...loving the long hair and the facial hair.  Very nice.


----------



## missyj1978

Finally figured out how to resize on windows 8. Hate the new windows 8 btw
View attachment GEDC0800 (480x640).jpg


----------



## Oona

As requested, BATMAN PAJAMAS! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Today's work attire





missyj1978 said:


> Finally figured out how to resize on windows 8. Hate the new windows 8 btw
> View attachment 112126





Oona said:


> As requested, BATMAN PAJAMAS!



Very nice pictures


----------



## KHayes666

Oona said:


> As requested, BATMAN PAJAMAS!



So beautiful


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Me in the Nerd Cave, rocking the presbyopia like a muthafucka... 

View attachment frangible.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Seriously awesome. Congratulations 




Donna said:


> I'm kind of enjoying this whole Grandma thing. All the tears and all the drama my step-daughter put her Dad and I through kind of make sense now. It's the price we had to pay have our precious grand-daughter in our lives.


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## x0emnem0x

This was me (far left) looking cute on New Years... had my hair down and looking cute til it got hot up in that club but it was a wonderful night!


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> This was me (far left) looking cute on New Years... had my hair down and looking cute til it got hot up in that club but it was a wonderful night!



Looking cute is the perfect word


----------



## vardon_grip

A new year at LACMA


----------



## Surlysomething

You, sir are very hot.

Damn.




vardon_grip said:


> A new year at LACMA


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> You, sir are very hot.
> 
> Damn.



You are very kind. Thank you!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Surlysomething said:


> You, sir are very hot.
> 
> Damn.



Girl - ain't that the truth!!!! Smokin'!!!!


----------



## AuntHen

oops, double post


----------



## AuntHen

Hair cut, red dress


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> Hair cut, red dress



Am out of rep for you, bugger! Anyway, like the dress but love love LOVE the hair! It suits you so well. Gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Hair cut, red dress



Very smart and beautiful


----------



## Tad

Gingembre said:


> Am out of rep for you, bugger! Anyway, like the dress but love love LOVE the hair! It suits you so well. Gorgeous! :smitten:



Ditto on all of that + never trust a face that is looking _that_ innocent!


----------



## x0emnem0x

After gym workout selfie!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Great hair!



fat9276 said:


> Hair cut, red dress


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> Hair cut, red dress



Very lovely:smitten:


----------



## bmann0413

Sweater vests are cool. lol


----------



## Paul

Lovely hair. Red is a very good colour for you. <3


fat9276 said:


> Hair cut, red dress


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Just bought a beanie today..I have never worn one before...I think I like...


----------



## missyj1978

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Just bought a beanie today..I have never worn one before...I think I like...


Love it! I have one just like it and it looks cute on you!


----------



## HottiMegan

I darkened my hair a few shades. Now it's no longer bleachy looking and only about 3-4 shades lighter than my natural color. I like it! This was taken on my new Samsung tablet. I like the photo capabilities much more than my old tablet.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair a few shades. Now it's no longer bleachy looking and only about 3-4 shades lighter than my natural color. I like it! This was taken on my new Samsung tablet. I like the photo capabilities much more than my old tablet.



Very nice picture


----------



## Paul

The beanie looks good <3.



PunkyGurly74 said:


> Just bought a beanie today..I have never worn one before...I think I like...


----------



## Paul

WOW!!!! what a pretty photograph Megan.



HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair a few shades. Now it's no longer bleachy looking and only about 3-4 shades lighter than my natural color. I like it! This was taken on my new Samsung tablet. I like the photo capabilities much more than my old tablet.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair a few shades. Now it's no longer bleachy looking and only about 3-4 shades lighter than my natural color. I like it! This was taken on my new Samsung tablet. I like the photo capabilities much more than my old tablet.



Beautiful


----------



## PunkyGurly74

missyj1978 said:


> Love it! I have one just like it and it looks cute on you!





Paul said:


> The beanie looks good <3.



Thank you!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Just chilling in the living room.


----------



## Jah

fat9276 said:


> Hair cut, red dress


That's a very pretty dress!!



x0emnem0x said:


> After gym workout selfie!


Love your workout t-shirt!



bmann0413 said:


> Sweater vests are cool. lol


Great pics!



PunkyGurly74 said:


> Just bought a beanie today..I have never worn one before...I think I like...


The beanie really suits you 



HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair a few shades. Now it's no longer bleachy looking and only about 3-4 shades lighter than my natural color. I like it! This was taken on my new Samsung tablet. I like the photo capabilities much more than my old tablet.


The change in hair colour looks really good on you 



Lil BigginZ said:


> Just chilling in the living room.


Love the piercings. Great pic!


----------



## azerty

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Just bought a beanie today..I have never worn one before...I think I like...



It suits your very well


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Very nice picture





Paul said:


> WOW!!!! what a pretty photograph Megan.





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Beautiful





Jah said:


> The change in hair colour looks really good on you



Thanks you guys  I'm enjoying the darker hair and the new tablet


----------



## HottiMegan

Pinup girl  My first attempt at 40's hair since high school. I definitely need some smoothing stuff!


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Pinup girl  My first attempt at 40's hair since high school. I definitely need some smoothing stuff!



Real nice, very cute. Superb red lipstick


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Getting ready for a dinner out with my fiance and my parents before we left the states:


----------



## EtobicokeFA

HottiMegan said:


> Pinup girl  My first attempt at 40's hair since high school. I definitely need some smoothing stuff!



Vice nice.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Getting ready for a dinner out with my fiance and my parents before we left the states:



Lovely. Good luck.


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Getting ready for a dinner out with my fiance and my parents before we left the states:



You are really beautiful. Very nice and fine pictures


----------



## PunkyGurly74

azerty said:


> It suits your very well





Jah said:


> The beanie really suits you



Thank you! I think I'm keeping the look...may add more now to my wardrobe..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me and my boy at the hotel :happy:


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me and my boy at the hotel :happy:



There are some happy faces.


----------



## Paul

Your attempt at 40s hair is good. I love this look on you  Please post another picture if you try it again. 



HottiMegan said:


> Pinup girl  My first attempt at 40's hair since high school. I definitely need some smoothing stuff!


----------



## bmann0413

Aaaaand after shaving earlier today, I once again look like a teenager.


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> Real nice, very cute. Superb red lipstick


Thanks.  I love red lipstick. I don't wear it much cuz my teeth usually end up red!:doh:


EtobicokeFA said:


> Vice nice.


Thank you 


Paul said:


> Your attempt at 40s hair is good. I love this look on you  Please post another picture if you try it again.



Thank you! I will be trying it again this weekend, most likely. I want to try a suicide roll. (that's what the youtube tutorial called it) I used to wear vintage style dresses as a teenager, so i have an affinity to the 40's era fashion.


----------



## DrFeedWell

BigBeautifulMe,

Lot's of luck to you and your fiance'!!!

Doc

PS The photos are lovely!!!


----------



## LJ Rock

looking artsy and angst-ridden lol 

View attachment Photo on 2014-01-10 at 23.01 #3.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Getting ready for a dinner out with my fiance and my parents before we left the states:



OMG YOU'RE WEARING THE DRESS!!! :wubu::wubu: You look great.


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul requested to see more vintage looks. This was my second roll attempt. I added some darker makeup. First time using liquid eye liner.. hopefully that'll go better as time goes on. I'm also wearing my brand new red lipstick. (hence the kissy face) I also used an eyebrow pencil for the first time. They look weird to me!
I need to dig out my pretty purple dress that has a little vintage feel to it so i can match my hair 




Tomorrow, i'm going to try a "suicide roll"


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Paul requested to see more vintage looks. This was my second roll attempt. I added some darker makeup. First time using liquid eye liner.. hopefully that'll go better as time goes on. I'm also wearing my brand new red lipstick. (hence the kissy face) I also used an eyebrow pencil for the first time. They look weird to me!
> I need to dig out my pretty purple dress that has a little vintage feel to it so i can match my hair
> 
> Tomorrow, i'm going to try a "suicide roll"



Very cute and nice. I like the hair cut and style


----------



## Blackjack

It was really nice out a few nights ago.






But mostly I've been inside and it's fucking freezing out so






(Also what the fuck is this whole "looking at the camera" deal)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

HottiMegan said:


> Paul requested to see more vintage looks. This was my second roll attempt. I added some darker makeup. First time using liquid eye liner.. hopefully that'll go better as time goes on. I'm also wearing my brand new red lipstick. (hence the kissy face) I also used an eyebrow pencil for the first time. They look weird to me!
> I need to dig out my pretty purple dress that has a little vintage feel to it so i can match my hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, i'm going to try a "suicide roll"



Very cute Megan!


----------



## flyingsolo101

Me around New Years, probably after some Aquavit, and after what I can only describe as the liquid form of lemon squares!


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## TwilightStarr

Blackjack said:


> (Also what the fuck is this whole "looking at the camera" deal)






It's official, you are going on my Crush List


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was enjoying my Skinny Girl wine... how ironic.


----------



## Never2fat4me

x0emnem0x said:


> I was enjoying my Skinny Girl wine... how ironic. [/IMG]



Don't they say that inside every fat woman is a skinny girl? 

Cute pic.

- Chris


----------



## x0emnem0x

Never2fat4me said:


> Don't they say that inside every fat woman is a skinny girl?
> 
> Cute pic.
> 
> - Chris



Very true.... lmao, though I don't know where she's hiding, I've never quite gotten to meet her.


----------



## bmann0413

I was asked on Tumblr to post a new selfie. So of course, I obliged. lol

Slytherin pride, baby!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Heading out for the evening - anyone want to come?


----------



## Mathias

My sister and I on her wedding day!


----------



## azerty

Mathias said:


> My sister and I on her wedding day!



Very nice picture


----------



## ConnieLynn

Great photo. You look handsome as always, and your sister is beautiful.



Mathias said:


> My sister and I on her wedding day!


----------



## Tad

ConnieLynn said:


> Great photo. You look handsome as always, and your sister is beautiful.



What she said ^^^^^ Congrats to her!


----------



## bbwbud

HottiMegan said:


> Paul requested to see more vintage looks. This was my second roll attempt. I added some darker makeup. First time using liquid eye liner.. hopefully that'll go better as time goes on. I'm also wearing my brand new red lipstick. (hence the kissy face) I also used an eyebrow pencil for the first time. They look weird to me!
> I need to dig out my pretty purple dress that has a little vintage feel to it so i can match my hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, i'm going to try a "suicide roll"



Betty Grable has nothing on you, but I'd have to see you in a smilar pinup shot to make a final determination.


----------



## DELIMAN092262

Mathias said:


> My sister and I on her wedding day!



Congratulations and happiness in their future.


----------



## HottiMegan

bbwbud said:


> Betty Grable has nothing on you, but I'd have to see you in a smilar pinup shot to make a final determination.



I have a dress that i want to get out and so some posing in. IT means ironing it too, that's why there's a delay  I'm thinking i might do some sort of shoot this weekend with some vintage hair and a vintage look.


----------



## Rowan

I know it's been awhile, but I decided to crawl out of the woodwork and come see what's goin on around here  

View attachment Lori1.jpg


View attachment Lori2.jpg


View attachment Lori3.jpg


----------



## Dromond

HAY GUYZ!.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## azerty

Rowan said:


> I know it's been awhile, but I decided to crawl out of the woodwork and come see what's goin on around here



I like these pictures very much. You are very beautiful


----------



## azerty

Very nice and sweet


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

Always with a nice smile and your beautiful eyes


----------



## NewfieGal

Grrr hate that I can't spread more rep to alot of these pics lol but looking great everyone!


----------



## NewfieGal

Me at Christmas, not feeling 100% but still tried to have some cheer  

View attachment IMG_20140125_110610.JPG


----------



## Loki666

This is my wife and I at a Depeche Mode concert back in September






This is us on our Honeymoon in the Bahamas in November






Most recent picture of us at another concert at the end of November.


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Me at Christmas, not feeling 100% but still tried to have some cheer



Very nice nonetheless


----------



## azerty

Very nice nonetheless 



Loki666 said:


> This is my wife and I at a Depeche Mode concert back in September
> 
> This is us on our Honeymoon in the Bahamas in November
> 
> Most recent picture of us at another concert at the end of November.



You make a very nice couple


----------



## Loki666

Thank you very much Azerty!


----------



## spookytwigg

azerty said:


> You make a very nice couple


seconded


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Everyone looks great! It's so nice to see everyone smiling! :happy:


----------



## Paul

Very pretty picture. (I hope you are now feeling better.)



NewfieGal said:


> Me at Christmas, not feeling 100% but still tried to have some cheer


----------



## johnnny2005

Hi! This is John from Ireland!! Iv been a long time member of Here but didnt post much in the past few years!!!! I took this picture there now!!! 

View attachment TPhoto_00266.jpg


----------



## Rowan

azerty said:


> I like these pictures very much. You are very beautiful



Thank you so much


----------



## Tad

Lots of great pics!

Loki--you might want to also put those adorable pics in the couples thread on the main board, here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43387 (It is always great to see that thread bumped, as a reminder of how many great couples there are out there).


----------



## freakyfred

In Orlando at the moment!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Dromond said:


> HAY GUYZ!.



What a handsome gent!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

freakyfred said:


> In Orlando at the moment!



So Disney World is *not* the happiest place on earth?  hehehe 

Cute!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

What's he unhappy about? At least he is one of the few Dimmers tonight who are outside in a temperature above zero!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

RabbitScorpion said:


> What's he unhappy about? At least he is one of the few Dimmers tonight who are outside in a temperature above zero!


Hey, I spent all day yesterday in eighty-degree temps.  It's gorgeous here in Sydney.


----------



## missyj1978

Baby it's cold outside lol!
View attachment GEDC0926 (373x540).jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 112634


Just me haha.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> Baby it's cold outside lol!
> View attachment 112632




Sure is cold outside haha. Keep warm haha. Nice picture!


----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> Baby it's cold outside lol!
> View attachment 112632



Very nice picture


----------



## Blackjack

My dad got me an awesome apron last year for baking with. I love it.







(I also wear it to do the dishes, like the ones overflowing the sink in the pic)


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 112634
> 
> 
> Just me haha.



Nice pic :eat2: them big hands...:blush:


----------



## Loki666

Tad said:


> Lots of great pics!
> 
> Loki--you might want to also put those adorable pics in the couples thread on the main board, here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43387 (It is always great to see that thread bumped, as a reminder of how many great couples there are out there).



Thanks Tad, and I just took your suggestion and did that


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Loki666 said:


> This is my wife and I at a Depeche Mode concert back in September
> 
> .



I tried to give you Depeche Mode rep but alas i cannot tonight- beautiful couple-I enjoyed seeing the two of you together


----------



## bmann0413

During our little "snow storm" that we had this past couple of days. lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

At Manly Beach this past weekend, with my fiance.  

View attachment Lunch at Manly Beach_smaller.jpg


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At Manly Beach this past weekend, with my fiance.
> 
> View attachment 112661



You look really good and happy. So nice


----------



## freakyfred

More holiday snaps!


----------



## spookytwigg

Chinese new year fun buy.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're killin' me, Smalls





freakyfred said:


> More holiday snaps!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## azerty

Very nice picture


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Just me...:happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

This is me being silly dressed up for ladies darts on night cracked em up, just thankful I'm not that busty in real life lol yes the bra is definitely stuffed  

View attachment IMG_20140204_010211.JPG


----------



## Jah

x0emnem0x said:


>


You have really lovely hair 



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Just me...:happy:


That's a really nice shirt!



NewfieGal said:


> This is me being silly dressed up for ladies darts on night cracked em up, just thankful I'm not that busty in real life lol yes the bra is definitely stuffed


lol!!


----------



## Fuzzy

x0emnem0x said:


> *insert picture here*



Really curious about the thoughts behind those pretty blue eyes..


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Just me...:happy:



Just beautiful 



NewfieGal said:


> This is me being silly dressed up for ladies darts on night cracked em up, just thankful I'm not that busty in real life lol yes the bra is definitely stuffed



Very good


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jah said:


> You have really lovely hair



Thank you very much! I love the color.



Fuzzy said:


> Really curious about the thoughts behind those pretty blue eyes..



Hazel, actually, but still. Mostly.... evil and/or inappropriate things. :wubu:


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Just me...:happy:



Love the gren eyes and a smile that could melt all the snow outside...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Love the gren eyes and a smile that could melt all the snow outside...



Always a joy to read your comments :happy: Thank you!


----------



## JonesT

Hello dims 

View attachment tmp_1459833_10152179833273162_30243930_n-1-1570158404.jpeg


----------



## CastingPearls

I've seen and been through so many changes since I joined Dimensions in 2010, not long after I joined Facebook. I was in a bad marriage, would go through a horrific divorce, an illness that would nearly take my life, an eating disorder, my family dropping like flies and basically restarting my life from the bottom up. It's been a brutal ride but rediscovering myself has been been worth it all. 

FB has a new mini-video app which highlights a little history of our lives since joining and I thought I'd share it here. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200910835447875&l=9151494146229681752


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CastingPearls said:


> I've seen and been through so many changes since I joined Dimensions in 2010, not long after I joined Facebook. I was in a bad marriage, would go through a horrific divorce, an illness that would nearly take my life, an eating disorder, my family dropping like flies and basically restarting my life from the bottom up. It's been a brutal ride but rediscovering myself has been been worth it all.
> 
> FB has a new mini-video app which highlights a little history of our lives since joining and I thought I'd share it here.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200910835447875&l=9151494146229681752



Thank you for sharing!  Here's mine:

My Facebook Memories


----------



## CastingPearls

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Thank you for sharing!  Here's mine:
> 
> My Facebook Memories


That was great! Thank YOU for sharing.


----------



## JonesT

Trying to shape up. Lord knows I have a long way to go. 

View attachment tmp_Screenshot_2014-02-05-19-30-15-1036111865.jpg


----------



## Oona

This is my happy face (next to his face) 

View attachment IMG_20140205_072411.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Oona said:


> This is my happy face (next to his face)



Sheer Awesomeness!! I cannot rep...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Oona said:


> This is my happy face (next to his face)



Yay!!! 



PunkyGurly74 said:


> Sheer Awesomeness!! I cannot rep...



I repped her for you!


----------



## Oona

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Sheer Awesomeness!! I cannot rep...





Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yay!!!




D'aww I <3 you ladies

(and I'm so excited I think I "squee'd" haha)


----------



## x0emnem0x

My personality all summed up in one picture.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Wearing a comfy shirt that's as close to a turtleneck as I'm comfortable with. 

View attachment pic020814a.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*SELFIE alert !!!*







*heres me and a few of my besties* :bow:


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> My personality all summed up in one picture.


You personality must be profond, amazing and fine 



imaginarydiva21 said:


> *SELFIE alert !!!*
> 
> *heres me and a few of my besties* :bow:



Very nice pictures


----------



## TwilightStarr

x0emnem0x said:


> My personality all summed up in one picture.




Love your hair color!


----------



## bmann0413

Dressed up as Indiana Jones and sitting in the BttF DeLorean during the New Orleans Comic Con last weekend.

This officially proves that I'm cooler than you.


----------



## Saoirse

bmann0413 said:


> Dressed up as Indiana Jones and sitting in the BttF DeLorean during the New Orleans Comic Con last weekend.
> 
> This officially proves that I'm cooler than you.



Nice! My friend just bought a pair of $500 Alden boots. Indy wore them! I even tell him to lace them like Indy... two hooks down!


----------



## bmann0413

Now while that picture may be cool, this one is just straight up pure awesome!






I swear, I hardcore geeked out after taking this picture with him. lol


----------



## Am Jim

CastingPearls said:


> I've seen and been through so many changes since I joined Dimensions in 2010, not long after I joined Facebook. I was in a bad marriage, would go through a horrific divorce, an illness that would nearly take my life, an eating disorder, my family dropping like flies and basically restarting my life from the bottom up. It's been a brutal ride but rediscovering myself has been been worth it all.
> 
> FB has a new mini-video app which highlights a little history of our lives since joining and I thought I'd share it here.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200910835447875&l=9151494146229681752



Thanks for posting, very nice!


----------



## brokemon

Quick bar selfie- 

View attachment bw001.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## jonw3000

Recently taken. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Super cute. 






jonw3000 said:


> Recently taken.


----------



## wrestlingguy

From a recent pro wrestling show, where the promoter made a mistake and hired me to be their ring announcer......I'm with the legendary east coast indy wrestling promoter and Pro Wrestling Hall of Famer Doc Diamond, presenting him with a certificate of appreciation from Cross Roads Wrestling. 

View attachment CRW10.jpg


----------



## faforlife

Recent of me!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Photo of me from earlier today :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

My sister and I dressed up for our dart league valentine's day get together we were exactly alike well except for the body lol 

View attachment IMG_20140216_001242.JPG


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Photo of me from earlier today :happy:


and very beautiful 



NewfieGal said:


> My sister and I dressed up for our dart league valentine's day get together we were exactly alike well except for the body lol



Wonderful


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> and very beautiful



Thank you Azerty! xo


----------



## jonw3000

Surlysomething said:


> Super cute.



Danke


----------



## Gingembre

faforlife said:


> Recent of me!



Cute  ...


----------



## Paul

Very lovely Newfie.



NewfieGal said:


> My sister and I dressed up for our dart league valentine's day get together we were exactly alike well except for the body lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hair and makeup trial, a month before my upcoming wedding... 

View attachment hairandmakeuptrial.jpg

View attachment hairandmakeuptrialnoglasses.jpg

View attachment hairandmakeuptrialhair.jpg


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hair and makeup trial, a month before my upcoming wedding...
> 
> View attachment 113017
> 
> View attachment 113018
> 
> View attachment 113019



You are so beautiful


----------



## Ruffie

Got the message I hadn't posted n a few sees so here is a post LOL. 

View attachment IMG_0486.jpg


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hair and makeup trial, a month before my upcoming wedding...
> 
> View attachment 113017
> 
> View attachment 113018
> 
> View attachment 113019



GORGEOUS! GORGEOUS!! GORGEOUS!!!!! Can't wait to see your wedding photos! What a lovely bride to be!!! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> GORGEOUS! GORGEOUS!! GORGEOUS!!!!! Can't wait to see your wedding photos! What a lovely bride to be!!! :bow:



Thank you so much! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hair and makeup trial, a month before my upcoming wedding...
> 
> View attachment 113017
> 
> View attachment 113018
> 
> View attachment 113019



Simply gorgeous Ginny :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks, Greenie!  Can't believe how big your girls have gotten. Where does the time go?!


----------



## computer

meeeeeeee 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I say you're never too old for pigtails. (This was taken on my new phone, so i'm still getting used to it.)


----------



## Paul

You are never too old...you look good in pigtails.



HottiMegan said:


> I say you're never too old for pigtails. (This was taken on my new phone, so i'm still getting used to it.)


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## NewfieGal

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hair and makeup trial, a month before my upcoming wedding... :
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful pics tried to rep but gotta spread it around


----------



## NewfieGal

x0emnem0x said:


>



Love love love your hair color great pic!!


----------



## spookytwigg

x0emnem0x said:


> PIC




That's a really cool photo.

Also that shirt is incredible and I kinda want one


----------



## x0emnem0x

spookytwigg said:


> That's a really cool photo.
> 
> Also that shirt is incredible and I kinda want one



Thank you. I got it from le Wal*Mart.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I say you're never too old for pigtails. (This was taken on my new phone, so i'm still getting used to it.)



They suit you well


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Love love love your hair color great pic!!



Very nice picture


----------



## Yakatori

As a matter of fact. Just different aspects, kind of still-processing..._the bear's vision...reflected-back onto the object of that vision._. Not to mention a myriad of different types of scenarios where something like that would help to better articulate my own personal point of view.


----------



## spookytwigg

x0emnem0x said:


> Thank you. I got it from le Wal*Mart.


Aaah that fantastic fashion house.


----------



## AuntHen

Dork pose! Ahhh yeah


----------



## Tad

Dork? I don't know.

Adorable? As always.

Adorkable? perhaps


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Dork pose! Ahhh yeah



Superb. Yes, as always


----------



## computer

One More vacation Time 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## faforlife

dharmabean said:


>



Very cute!


----------



## Oona

Did my hair! 

View attachment Messenger_5844249500934688837_13933776619427565_resized.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

New Glasses!!!

Purple Cateye-ish.


----------



## Jah

Oona said:


> Did my hair!


Looks nice! 



dharmabean said:


> New Glasses!!!
> 
> Purple Cateye-ish.



Love the glasses they look really pretty!


----------



## bmann0413

Went out to dinner with the family the other night. I thought I was dressed pretty well.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> New Glasses!!!
> 
> Purple Cateye-ish.



Very nice, they suit you well


----------



## The Fat Man




----------



## DearPrudence

Me, a few nights ago.


----------



## Paul

Nice ..........



DearPrudence said:


> Me, a few nights ago.


----------



## Jah

bmann0413 said:


> Went out to dinner with the family the other night. I thought I was dressed pretty well.


Love your shirt! 



The Fat Man said:


>


Cute smile! 



DearPrudence said:


> Me, a few nights ago.


You have a very pretty face!


----------



## CastingPearls

Today au natural 

View attachment 1962787_10201060228902618_51152726_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> Today au natural



Naturaly belle


----------



## AuntHen

azerty said:


> Naturaly *belle *




C'est vrai azerty! Lovely Lainey :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Had a lovely weekend...hated to see it end, but I still feel aglow.


----------



## Paul

lovely woman. <3



lovelylady78 said:


> Had a lovely weekend...hated to see it end, but I still feel aglow.


----------



## indianmn

HottiMegan said:


> I got an award tonight at my dojang as an inspirational student. I am very honored. I just love this martial arts school. I also got half of my uniform finally! I will post photos when the kimono part comes back from the screen printer with the school's logo on it



Very cute!


----------



## azerty

lovelylady78 said:


> Had a lovely weekend...hated to see it end, but I still feel aglow.



Very nice picture


----------



## dharmabean

Excuse the crappy cell phone ... but I kinda liked how I looked today.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Excuse the crappy cell phone ... but I kinda liked how I looked today.



Very nice


----------



## Deacone

More piggie than me


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken Last Saturday on the Fireman's ball 

View attachment IMG_20140306_005212.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

Gotta another one!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

bmann0413 said:


> Gotta another one!



:wubu: very handsome. You look great!


----------



## Tad

Love all these recent pics--by turn cute, beautiful, and handsome!


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment GEDC1091 (389x520).jpg


Just me


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 113293
> 
> 
> Just me




So pretty naturally beautiful.


----------



## Highsteppa

View attachment me and Benny1.jpg


Me and my dog Benny, chllin'


----------



## Surlysomething

Cuuuuute....I like the dog too. 



Highsteppa said:


> View attachment 113311
> 
> 
> Me and my dog Benny, chllin'


----------



## dharmabean

Highsteppa said:


> View attachment 113311
> 
> 
> Me and my dog Benny, chllin'



Good looking... both of you.


----------



## dharmabean

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 113293
> 
> 
> Just me



You have the most stunning eyes!


----------



## faforlife

A tad tipsy at a house party!


----------



## Highsteppa

Surlysomething said:


> Cuuuuute....I like the dog too.





dharmabean said:


> Good looking... both of you.



Thank you both for the kind words


----------



## Oona

Rockin' the new, shiny addition to my face! 

View attachment 20140307_172456_resized.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

............. 

View attachment 2014-03-07 14.52.55.jpg


----------



## CaAggieGirl

A few days ago 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

CaAggieGirl said:


> A few days ago



Why, hello beautiful lady. :wubu:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

CalAggiegirl, you are beautiful!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oona said:


> Rockin' the new, shiny addition to my face!



Hottie McHotterson! That new piercing is great. 



CastingPearls said:


> .............



Lainey, there's something about your makeup here that is particularly lovely (even more than usual)! I think it might be that gorgeous lipcolor.


----------



## x0emnem0x

LADIES! OH MY GOSH! IT may be 3 am and I may be drunk, but yall are freaking gorgeous I CAN'T HOLD MY TONGUE!


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Rockin' the new, shiny addition to my face!


Wonderful 


CastingPearls said:


> .............


Very cute 


CaAggieGirl said:


> A few days ago


So nice


----------



## CaAggieGirl

bmann0413 said:


> Why, hello beautiful lady. :wubu:



:batting: Hello my handsome birthday buddy!



Fatgirlfan said:


> CalAggiegirl, you are beautiful!



:blush: Thank you! :kiss2:



x0emnem0x said:


> LADIES! OH MY GOSH! IT may be 3 am and I may be drunk, but yall are freaking gorgeous I CAN'T HOLD MY TONGUE!



:blush: I don't hold a candle to you beautiful



azerty said:


> So nice



Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lainey, there's something about your makeup here that is particularly lovely (even more than usual)! I think it might be that gorgeous lipcolor.



Thanks, Gin-gin! It's the weirdest thing but that's red lipstick. Whenever I wear a true red, it turns fucshia on me, no matter what brand. It's not the camera either-it happens every time. I can only wear brick reds and corals to get a 'red'. 



x0emnem0x said:


> LADIES! OH MY GOSH! IT may be 3 am and I may be drunk, but yall are freaking gorgeous I CAN'T HOLD MY TONGUE!



You're so sweet! Thanks. 



azerty said:


> Very cute



Thanks!


----------



## Joeyarrington




----------



## dharmabean

Handsome!!


----------



## bmann0413

This was from the other day. I was supposed to be hanging out with a friend, but she blew me off. But at least I was looking so FINE. lol


----------



## JMCGB

I come and go but here is a fairly recent one of me with a special guest. Lol.


----------



## None

I haven't posted here in a while, but here are two recent pictures of me.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

JMCGB said:


> I come and go but here is a fairly recent one of me with a special guest. Lol.



Stupid phone will never let me rep..very cute special guest


----------



## JMCGB

Thanks. She is spoiled rotten!


----------



## kizzylove

the classic cheesy bathroom mirror selfie 

View attachment 1620036_10201259964088375_1509553121_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

look beyond the lack of makeup and only combed hair to the beautiful dress i just got!  (the lack of hair styling and makeup are a typical thing for me though)


----------



## dharmabean

OMG .. LOVING your dress you beautiful woman you!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HottiMegan said:


> look beyond the lack of makeup and only combed hair to the beautiful dress i just got!  (the lack of hair styling and makeup are a typical



Awesome!! It looks cute .. I'm going to go stalk eshakti!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 113463


Just liked my smile in it lol. Damn sorry the pic came out so big everyone i suck at editing pics sorry.


----------



## AuntHen

.........................


----------



## daddyoh70

Sporting my new specs. First time I went with the transition lenses and I must say that I like them.


----------



## x0emnem0x

None said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but here are two recent pictures of me.


Yum.


kizzylove said:


> the classic cheesy bathroom mirror selfie


Love your face! That confidence and beauty shines through. And that hair. <3 Love love love. <3


HottiMegan said:


> look beyond the lack of makeup and only combed hair to the beautiful dress i just got!  (the lack of hair styling and makeup are a typical thing for me though)


You're just so adorable! Love this. Dress is too cute. 


HeavyDuty24 said:


> Just liked my smile in it lol. Damn sorry the pic came out so big everyone i suck at editing pics sorry.


Still a good picture, just a little too close lmao! I can dig it.


fat9276 said:


> .........................


Stop it! You're always so pretty! Couldn't rep you. Lmao.


daddyoh70 said:


> Sporting my new specs. First time I went with the transition lenses and I must say that I like them.


Nice! You look kinda angry though. Bet it's the sun. I tried transition lenses before, I guess I liked em but I was never a big fan.  Love those clouds captures behind you too though.


----------



## JMCGB

One more. Minus the dog this time.


----------



## Paul

Lovely dress <3



HottiMegan said:


> look beyond the lack of makeup and only combed hair to the beautiful dress i just got!  (the lack of hair styling and makeup are a typical thing for me though)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

x0emnem0x said:


> Still a good picture, just a little too close lmao! I can dig it



Haha thanks alot em! and it is too close and alittle too big, but like i said my picture editing skills suck lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

Always such a hottie. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Sporting my new specs. First time I went with the transition lenses and I must say that I like them.


----------



## daddyoh70

x0emnem0x said:


> Yum.
> 
> Nice! You look kinda angry though. Bet it's the sun. I tried transition lenses before, I guess I liked em but I was never a big fan.  Love those clouds captures behind you too though. My only gripe about the lenses is that they go from clear to dark in about a second, but once I get inside it takes about 4-6 minutes for them to go clear again :blink:



Thanks x0emnem0x, the front facing camera helped with the clouds! Not angry though, that's just my face . It's been the topic of discussion in a couple threads here. 



Surlysomething said:


> Always such a hottie.



:blush: Right back at ya, lady!


----------



## Aust99

JMCGB said:


> One more. Minus the dog this time.


 Still a cutie Jake!


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Still a cutie Jake!



As are you Natalie. Thanks!


----------



## azerty

kizzylove said:


> the classic cheesy bathroom mirror selfie


So wonderful 



HottiMegan said:


> look beyond the lack of makeup and only combed hair to the beautiful dress i just got!  (the lack of hair styling and makeup are a typical thing for me though)


Beautiful dress 



fat9276 said:


> .........................


Very cute picture


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment GEDC1159 (384x520).jpg


Keeping warm, come on spring!!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## azerty

missyj1978 said:


> View attachment 113502
> 
> 
> Keeping warm, come on spring!!


Beautiful 



Very nice


----------



## Sweetie

I haven't been on in a while and it was so wonderful to see everyone's gorgeous faces! Here's one of me from yesterday at a friend's St. Patrick's Day party. 

View attachment CAM00870.jpeg


----------



## Tad

Wow, wonderful batch of new pics!


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> I haven't been on in a while and it was so wonderful to see everyone's gorgeous faces! Here's one of me from yesterday at a friend's St. Patrick's Day party.
> 
> View attachment 113519



Beautiful picture


----------



## dharmabean

I cut 15 inches off my hair tonight. I'm donating the hair to Locks of Love.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> I cut 15 inches off my hair tonight. I'm donating the hair to Locks of Love.



It suits you very well


----------



## Gingembre

dharmabean said:


> I cut 15 inches off my hair tonight. I'm donating the hair to Locks of Love.



Woah, what a change. Looks great!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Hello~ Hello~ 

View attachment 1779771_483157058456376_822497050_n.jpg


----------



## Missamanda

I need better lighting. D:


----------



## NewfieGal

A little St paddy's day luck...with any luck winter will soon be over  

View attachment IMG_20140319_190423.JPG


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> Hello~ Hello~


Very nice outfit 



Missamanda said:


> I need better lighting. D:


Beautiful 



NewfieGal said:


> A little St paddy's day luck...with any luck winter will soon be over


Very cute


----------



## Missamanda

azerty said:


> Beautiful



Thank you kind sir. 
/tips hat


----------



## PunkyGurly74

So, I was sitting in the car waiting for my friend...so, here's me today..


----------



## Paul

Lovely picture!



PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, I was sitting in the car waiting for my friend...so, here's me today..


----------



## azerty

PunkyGurly74 said:


> So, I was sitting in the car waiting for my friend...so, here's me today..



Very nice picture


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 113585


Just a pic i took. Thought it turned out ok lol.


----------



## Oona

Bored at work selfie! 

View attachment 20140320_143353_resized.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Bored at work selfie!



Very nice bored at work picture


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 113585
> 
> 
> Just a pic i took. Thought it turned out ok lol.



Hi there Handsome! Looking Good!


----------



## Sweetie

Oona said:


> Bored at work selfie!




Hi Beautiful! I love your smile. It makes ME smile.


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Very nice bored at work picture



Thank you!



Sweetie said:


> Hi Beautiful! I love your smile. It makes ME smile.


 
Well thank you, sunshine! Glad to see you posting again


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Paul said:


> Lovely picture!



Well, thank you!



azerty said:


> Very nice picture



Thank you sir


----------



## PunkyGurly74

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Just a pic i took. Thought it turned out ok lol.



Look at you :: wolf whistle ::



Oona said:


> Bored at work selfie!



Hottie alert


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> Bored at work selfie!



As always looking great.


----------



## Oona

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Hottie alert





balletguy said:


> As always looking great.



Thank you, lovelies ^.^


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 113585
> 
> 
> Just a pic i took. Thought it turned out ok lol.



Yes, good pic looking handsome as usual


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> Yes, good pic looking handsome as usual




Aw thanks and your always beautiful.  :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweetie said:


> Hi there Handsome! Looking Good!





PunkyGurly74 said:


> Look at you :: wolf whistle ::




Thank you.


----------



## violetviolets

Me playing with my new Lime Crime lipstick.


----------



## Tad

In the pic it looks more blue than lime? Either way, kind of a cool, punkish sort vibe to my eye!


----------



## violetviolets

Tad said:


> In the pic it looks more blue than lime? Either way, kind of a cool, punkish sort vibe to my eye!



Silly boys, Lime Crime is the brand of makeup! It is blue .


----------



## CarlaSixx

Haven't been on in awhile. I've got that naggy message on the top of my screen telling me to post. Lol. So I'm doing that now.

I've recently started wearing prescription glasses. A mild one, but still. Received them earlier this week, so I'm still getting used to wearing them.

Also presently sick thanks to a trip to the Ottawa Hospital earlier this week. Caught a cold


----------



## azerty

violetviolets said:


> Me playing with my new Lime Crime lipstick.



What a beautiful and artistic picture


----------



## azerty

CarlaSixx said:


> Haven't been on in awhile. I've got that naggy message on the top of my screen telling me to post. Lol. So I'm doing that now.
> 
> I've recently started wearing prescription glasses. A mild one, but still. Received them earlier this week, so I'm still getting used to wearing them.
> 
> Also presently sick thanks to a trip to the Ottawa Hospital earlier this week. Caught a cold



Very nice picture. I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Tad

violetviolets said:


> Silly boys, Lime Crime is the brand of makeup! It is blue .



Blue limes? what is this world coming to  



CarlaSixx said:


> Haven't been on in awhile. I've got that naggy message on the top of my screen telling me to post. Lol. So I'm doing that now.
> 
> I've recently started wearing prescription glasses. A mild one, but still. Received them earlier this week, so I'm still getting used to wearing them.
> 
> Also presently sick thanks to a trip to the Ottawa Hospital earlier this week. Caught a cold



Carla! I was just thinking about you earlier today, re: not having seen you posting for a bit, and hoping that you were OK. new glasses look great on you.....then again most things seem to look great on you IMO so this is not a shock


----------



## Ruffie

It appears you have not posted in several weeks blah blah so here is a post LOL! 

View attachment IMG_0539.jpg


----------



## snuffy2000

Excuse the "resting angry face".


----------



## violetviolets

snuffy2000 said:


> Excuse the "resting angry face".



I like the resting angry face


----------



## azerty

Ruffie said:


> It appears you have not posted in several weeks blah blah so here is a post LOL!



Very nice


----------



## x0emnem0x

snuffy2000 said:


> Excuse the "resting angry face".



I'm okay with this.


----------



## Blockierer

Long time not posted. It's time for a pic.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Oona

Got mah hair cut ^.^ 

View attachment 20140324_083042_resized.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Got mah hair cut ^.^



Very nice Oona


----------



## TwilightStarr

Most recent picture of me, taken this morning in the XRay waiting room 







Multiple incisions, re-breaking one of the fractures, 3 pins, & some stitches. This is what my finger looks like 2 weeks after surgery


----------



## cheesylier

TwilightStarr said:


> Most recent picture of me, taken this morning in the XRay waiting room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple incisions, re-breaking one of the fractures, 3 pins, & some stitches. This is what my finger looks like 2 weeks after surgery



Doesn't look like fun at all


----------



## TwilightStarr

cheesylier said:


> Doesn't look like fun at all



It doesn't hurt, just a pain in the butt! 
I want to take a shower without having to wrap my hand in a towel and grocery bag  
And being able to wash my hair with two hands would be awesome!


----------



## Saoirse

my work had a late (really late haha) Xmas party and this was a present from my awesome boss. she knows what i like!







It even has a tail!


----------



## Missamanda




----------



## NewfieGal

Just plain old regular everyday me gotta love t-shirts and ponytails lol 

View attachment IMG_20140325_190328.JPG


----------



## Paul

Looking good Newfie!



NewfieGal said:


> Just plain old regular everyday me gotta love t-shirts and ponytails lol


----------



## KHayes666

NewfieGal said:


> Just plain old regular everyday me gotta love t-shirts and ponytails lol



Love the face


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Just plain old regular everyday me gotta love t-shirts and ponytails lol



Very nice picture


----------



## Blackjack

I'm a crazy cat dad.


----------



## AuntHen

^ I have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours, boo.

I owe you.

That's adorable


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> I'm a crazy cat dad.



So. Fuckin'. Adorbz. :smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

NewfieGal said:


> Just plain old regular everyday me gotta love t-shirts and ponytails lol



Looking good


----------



## missyj1978

View attachment GEDC1200 (520x384).jpg


Ok so I forgot to smile...here you go


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

And finally... the wedding.  
















More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.  

(Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



What a beautiful couple you make. Congratulations, all the best, blessings


----------



## Jah

Blackjack said:


> I'm a crazy cat dad.


That is so cute and adorable!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )


Congrats on getting married! You both look so happy together!


----------



## AuntHen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Oh my word G! You are stunning!!! I LOVE your dress. Magical


----------



## one2one

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Congratulations to both of you! You're beautiful; I love your dress and that necklace is fantastic!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> Oh my word G! You are stunning!!! I LOVE your dress. Magical



Thanks so much, B! You don't even get the full effect of it sitting... can't wait til we get more pics. It really was beautiful.  I rolled the dice buying a custom-made dress from China on eBay and got so lucky!

Of course, I have to take a tiny bit of credit - I went through dozens of potential designs to find 1) a style I loved (I've always wanted lace applique) and 2) one I thought would look good on a supersized figure! Wasn't easy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

one2one said:


> Congratulations to both of you! You're beautiful; I love your dress and that necklace is fantastic!



Thanks so much! Like I said above, dress was eBay - necklace/jewelry was as well. We were on a serious budget.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Cross post all you want, we'll keep telling you how beautiful you are! 

Congrats Congrats! 

How's your new accent coming along?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks.  

No accent yet. I'll keep working.


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Beautiful!!!! You guys look so happy  Congrats


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )




Beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## NewfieGal

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> Absolutely Beautiful!!!!


----------



## tomy27

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )




Congratulations


----------



## CleverBomb

Duplicate post. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.



You both look delighted and delightful -- as you should! Wishing you all the best, and a happy future together!


----------



## Chickidee

Was going for a Poison Ivy type makeup with this one. Had to represent a DC shirt too  

View attachment Picture 17.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

NewfieGal said:


> Just plain old regular everyday me gotta love t-shirts and ponytails lol



If tomorrow doesn't look good, how about Monday?


----------



## Ruffie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Congratulations!


----------



## Missamanda

Most recent.


----------



## KHayes666

Missamanda said:


> Most recent.



luv the blue eyes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Missamanda said:


> Most recent.



You have some lovely eyes


----------



## Missamanda

KHayes666 said:


> luv the blue eyes





ClutchingIA19 said:


> You have some lovely eyes



Thank you both.


----------



## NewfieGal

RabbitScorpion said:


> If tomorrow doesn't look good, how about Monday?



Monday was awful maybe sometime after the snow melts lol


----------



## BigCutieMargot

biscuits & gravy in portland, or! :kiss2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

So as not to inundate the boards with my wedding pics a second time, I threw the latest pics we've gotten in an album. The first 3 I've already posted here, but the other 32 will be new to you guys.  

http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/more2adore/slideshow/ (PASSWORD: ginny1234)


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So as not to inundate the boards with my wedding pics a second time, I threw the latest pics we've gotten in an album. The first 3 I've already posted here, but the other 32 will be new to you guys.
> 
> http://s1339.photobucket.com/user/more2adore/slideshow/ (PASSWORD: ginny1234)



Thank you so much for sharing your gorgeous wedding photos - you both look so happy! I have been looking forward to seeing them. I appreciate your generosity to allow us to view your album. Best wishes and here's to years and years of love and happiness and maybe a touch of naughtiness!!!!


----------



## Blackjack

I just got a new phone.
It has a front-facing camera.

THANK CHRIST I NO LONGER HAVE TO TWIST MY ARM AROUND TO GET A PICTURE OF MY FACE 

View attachment latestme.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> I just got a new phone.
> It has a front-facing camera.
> 
> THANK CHRIST I NO LONGER HAVE TO TWIST MY ARM AROUND TO GET A PICTURE OF MY FACE


----------



## KHayes666

BigCutieMargot said:


> biscuits & gravy in portland, or! :kiss2:



She's got an angel's face and the devil's eyes ;-)


----------



## TwilightStarr

BigCutieMargot said:


> biscuits & gravy in portland, or! :kiss2:




I am jealous!! You are super freakin' cute!!


----------



## NewfieGal

Had my blue on on April 2nd for the light it up blue campaign for autism awareness  

View attachment IMG_95919573044278.jpeg


----------



## azerty

NewfieGal said:


> Had my blue on on April 2nd for the light it up blue campaign for autism awareness



Nice picture, nice commitment


----------



## AuntHen

I decided to give myself 1950s Barbie bangs (*fringe *to those of you outside of the US)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Cross posting a random selfie...


----------



## Paul

WOW! lovely picture.



lovelylady78 said:


> Cross posting a random selfie...


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## x0emnem0x

Hai guys!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> I decided to give myself 1950s Barbie bangs (*fringe *to those of you outside of the US)



LOVE the fringe, B!


----------



## seavixen

This is a month-ish old. A little more than. 

View attachment 2-21-2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

seavixen said:


> This is a month-ish old. A little more than.



Shame on you for not blessing us with this sooner.


----------



## nykspree8

The hoodie nights are dwindling away!! Can't wait for the summer though  

View attachment 20140406_021822.jpg


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## bmann0413

Missamanda said:


> Most recent.



Oh gosh, those eyes.


----------



## Missamanda

bmann0413 said:


> Oh gosh, those eyes.


Thank you C;


----------



## Missamanda

Was sick but here's me today.


----------



## None




----------



## AnnMarie

I'm alive. Still fat.  

View attachment 1236523_10203148813898506_652689458_n.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.



I'm not sure which of these I like better, but both is best.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ). 

Same old camera too!


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.



You're a sight for sore eyes, AM


----------



## azerty

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.



And still beautiful


----------



## Tad

Wow, it is like homecoming week or something--two of you that I've not seen in ages, and both making us all jealous with how good you look!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.



It's been quite sometime since we seen your pretty face


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tad said:


> Wow, it is like homecoming week or something--two of you that I've not seen in ages, and both making us all jealous with how good you look!



Aw thank you!


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> I'm not sure which of these I like better, but both is best.





Fuzzy said:


> You're a sight for sore eyes, AM





azerty said:


> And still beautiful





Tad said:


> Wow, it is like homecoming week or something--two of you that I've not seen in ages, and both making us all jealous with how good you look!





ClutchingIA19 said:


> It's been quite sometime since we seen your pretty face




Awww, thanks guys.  I just get no time on the boards, usually just flying in to moderate something. But I'm still here!!!


----------



## NewfieGal

Me being a cheer leader for my sister at her dart tourney looking kinda tired after only 3 hours sleep for two days lol 

View attachment IMG_20140416_002433.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.



Well, it's good to see you! 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ).
> 
> Same old camera too!



It's good to see you too! Man, we're getting a bunch of people coming back here. :happy:


----------



## azerty

Ruby Ripples said:


> Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ).
> 
> Same old camera too!



Very beautiful picture


----------



## HottiMegan

This was saturday night. I redid my wild red under part of my hair.. You can also see the alien over my shoulder


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> This was saturday night. I redid my wild red under part of my hair.. You can also see the alien over my shoulder



Looking lovely


----------



## e.sato

Ruby Ripples said:


> Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ).
> 
> Same old camera too!


Same beauty too!

Ruby you are still one of the prettiest lady I´ve ever saw.
Keep grace us with you pretty pics!
Hugs
E!


----------



## Saoirse

HottiMegan said:


> This was saturday night. I redid my wild red under part of my hair.. You can also see the alien over my shoulder



Love the red! :bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

e.sato said:


> Same beauty too!
> 
> Ruby you are still one of the prettiest lady I´ve ever saw.
> Keep grace us with you pretty pics!
> Hugs
> E!



Well thank you so much, what a lovely compliment!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

iphone selfies in a photobooth.


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan This was saturday night. I redid my wild red under part of my hair.. You can also see the alien over my shoulder [/QUOTE said:


> Very nice pictures. Beautiful hair and nice cheeks


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Post_Ironic

BigCutieMargot said:


> iphone selfies in a photobooth.



...so terribly meta... 

:bow:


----------



## bmann0413

Yo.


----------



## James

I've lived here for 3 years but it takes a visitor from Texas to get me to go on the London eye... 

View attachment londoneye.jpg


----------



## Tad

James said:


> I've lived here for 3 years but it takes a visitor from Texas to get me to go on the London eye...



Cute pic!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Missamanda

No glasses today. 

View attachment P1110505.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

Missamanda said:


> No glasses today.



Were you just born adorable? Like, for serious. lol


----------



## Missamanda

bmann0413 said:


> Were you just born adorable? Like, for serious. lol



¯\_(&#12484_/¯
Thank you though C;


----------



## NewfieGal

One from our easter darts wouldn't be easter without some bunny ears lol 

View attachment IMG_20140426_224141.JPG


----------



## dharmabean

Did you darken your hair? It looks really good in this picture!


----------



## ConnieLynn

NewfieGal said:


> One from our easter darts wouldn't be easter without some bunny ears lol





dharmabean said:


> Did you darken your hair? It looks really good in this picture!



I was going to ask the same thing. I like it and brings out your eyes.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was thinking the same!





ConnieLynn said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. I like it and brings out your eyes.


----------



## dharmabean

ConnieLynn said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. I like it and brings out your eyes.




I agree! Her eyes are what I noticed before the ears,


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Of course, being half rabbit, the ears might get my attention first

Cute!


----------



## NewfieGal

Yup my hair is back to its natural color which is black I used to keep my hair lighter because I was so pale when I was anemic but unfortunately the Grey would not stay covered well with the brown so back to my natural black I went but thanks for the comments peeps


----------



## dharmabean

Well you look beautiful Ms. Newfie.


----------



## freakyfred

eeeyyyyyyy


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just relaxing...


----------



## penguin

It's been a while.


----------



## Paul

Lovely.890



x0emnem0x said:


> Just relaxing...


----------



## Micara

At work and enjoying it! LOL


----------



## bmann0413

On Friday. Had lunch with a co-worker. 

View attachment tumblr_n4yrpwgx2f1rpp48wo1_1280.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Went on a little shopping trip across the US border with a friend. My first time since before the new low-level bridge opened (Early December). I quite like the new border crossing 

But yeah... WalMart was having sales on winter accessories and clothing, so bought some scarves. Because I have an obsession with them.


----------



## Blackjack

Know what's great about tag sales?

Getting all this for $3.



(I was planning on taking a break from fantasy fiction too... oh well) 

View attachment 1491762_839750266042414_982902272782179623_n.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

At a wedding on Saturday...


----------



## Paul

Lovely, very pretty.



Gingembre said:


> At a wedding on Saturday...


----------



## sweetfrancaise

It's been AGES since I've been on these boards, hi all!! Here's a recent picture. 

View attachment 10153304_10152129172418634_801207713140263582_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

sweetfrancaise said:


> It's been AGES since I've been on these boards, hi all!! Here's a recent picture.



Welcome back!


----------



## CarlaSixx

sweetfrancaise said:


> It's been AGES since I've been on these boards, hi all!! Here's a recent picture.



Your outfit is stunning! The whole shebang.  You have great taste!


----------



## Am Jim

penguin said:


> It's been a while.



Looking good.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I'll be posting some pictures here on Sunday  Having a couple days late birthday celebration Saturday night!


----------



## penguin

Am Jim said:


> Looking good.



Thank you. Here's another one, wearing the necklace my daughter chose for me for Mother's Day.


----------



## Missamanda

Changed my hair a bit. 

View attachment IMG_1531[1].jpg


----------



## Paul

The necklace is pretty.



penguin said:


> Thank you. Here's another one, wearing the necklace my daughter chose for me for Mother's Day.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

View attachment image.jpg


Fairly recent!


----------



## penguin

Am Jim said:


> Looking good.



Thank you!



Paul said:


> The necklace is pretty.



It is! It has this almost opalescent type of sheen to it, but I couldn't get to show that in the picture. She put a lot of thought into which one to get me.


----------



## Scorsese86

It's been a while since I posted, (as well), so I'm here to say hello again and post a recent pic of me in case someone forgot how I look.


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 149403_3544194122525_601268598_n.jpg


This is not very, very recent. Its recent enough, however ...lol


----------



## Snow Angel

This is a pic of my husband and I about a month ago.


----------



## Aust99

I haven't posted a pic in here for well over 6 months..... So here's me last night. View attachment 114596


----------



## Paul

Wow what a change in six months. Nice looking.



Aust99 said:


> I haven't posted a pic in here for well over 6 months..... So here's me last night. View attachment 114596


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> Thank you. Here's another one, wearing the necklace my daughter chose for me for Mother's Day.



Very nice picture


----------



## Jack Secret

Aust99 said:


> I haven't posted a pic in here for well over 6 months..... So here's me last night. View attachment 114596



Oh wow You look beautiful.


----------



## Aust99

Paul said:


> Wow what a change in six months. Nice looking.


Lol what changed? I've just not posted.... Don't think I changed at all. And thanks Paul.


Jack Secret said:


> Oh wow You look beautiful.



Cheers Jack.


----------



## AuntHen

Cross posting because I'm vain like that


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> Cross posting because I'm vain like that


----------



## bmann0413

The Finn hat returns!


----------



## Blackjack

This is how I spent much of my afternoon. 

View attachment hammock.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken today just had to crop out the siblings lol 

View attachment IMG_15414576449823.jpeg


----------



## HottiMegan

Getting ready to be punched and kicked at martial arts tonight. It's my first class with actual sparring gear!


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Getting ready to be punched and kicked at martial arts tonight. It's my first class with actual sparring gear!



All the best


----------



## snuffy2000

It's the perfect Dirt Bike season here in MI!


----------



## Surlysomething

Your pictures always make me feel like a dirty cougar. Haha.




snuffy2000 said:


> It's the perfect Dirt Bike season here in MI!


----------



## snuffy2000

Surlysomething said:


> Your pictures always make me feel like a dirty cougar. Haha.



LMAO! I wouldn't say it's a bad thing, being youthful is all about the frame of mind.


----------



## Tad

Took a walk at lunch today, then while sitting down for a bit I was fiddling with the picture timer on my phone, and ended up really liking how one of the pics came out. To me it catches how I was feeling at the time really well.


----------



## dharmabean

snuffy2000 said:


> It's the perfect Dirt Bike season here in MI!



Hello there! :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething

Some days i'm a healthy, vibrant 20 yo. Others, i'm a 65 yo retiree. Haha

But i'm not dead, that's for sure.  




snuffy2000 said:


> LMAO! I wouldn't say it's a bad thing, being youthful is all about the frame of mind.


----------



## None

Hair game on point.


----------



## dharmabean

Just a little fun before bed last night..


----------



## Donna

never mind...


----------



## Missamanda




----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## Donna

Gonna try this again today using my old Photobucket account...took this with my web cam to gauge what I look like with no make-up (haven't worn a drop in over a week.)


----------



## Tracyarts

Selfie in the parking lot this morning while Dear Husband made a trip into the deepest levels of hell (aka Wal-Mart).


----------



## dharmabean

WhiteHotRazor said:


>



Do you take any pictures that aren't filled with hotness?



Donna said:


>



You're beautiful Donna.


Tracyarts said:


>



Meow!! 


omg with the flux of attractiveness this Saturday afternoon!


----------



## CarlaSixx

This was at 11 months into growing out my hair. I have just under 3 weeks to go until it's been 1 full year since my last haircut (which was really short, buzzcut for most of it) 

Trying to figure out what to do to my hair once I reach the 1 year point. Probably get a trim at some point. Lol.

Also a big fan of wearing no makeup  It's basically my way of life, despite the fact that I earn money doing it for drag queens. Haha.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tracyarts said:


> Selfie in the parking lot this morning while Dear Husband made a trip into the deepest levels of hell (aka Wal-Mart).



I love the sunnies!


----------



## loopytheone

I got a new t shirt! And, whilst trying to use the timer on my webcam to take a pic in it I managed to catch myself wiping my hair out of my face!


----------



## Highsteppa

Missamanda said:


>



Great picture and great smile!


----------



## Oona

Just hanging out at work 

View attachment 1959468_775944295772866_4342452660046661352_n.jpg


----------



## seavixen

In-the-pool selfies are TOTALLY a thing. 

View attachment poolselfie.jpg


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

loopytheone said:


> I got a new t shirt! And, whilst trying to use the timer on my webcam to take a pic in it I managed to catch myself wiping my hair out of my face!




So lovely! I'm jealous of your beautiful hair!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pic from when I was getting ready for a "stoner metal" show. My friend was in the band. They were celebrating 20 years of being in the music scene together. It was quite a magical night.

This was my first time in nearly a year using heat to style my hair. The results were nice, but did not stay like that at all


----------



## vardon_grip

On vacation (...on my way to making double bogey)
Ewa Villages Golf Course, O'ahu, HI.


----------



## x0emnem0x

vardon_grip said:


> On vacation (...on my way to making double bogey)
> Ewa Villages Golf Course, O'ahu, HI.



Love this view.  But in general, the picture too. Hawaii! That's awesome.


----------



## Blackjack

GPOY gettin' shit done edition 

View attachment gettinshitdone.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

vardon_grip said:


> On vacation (...on my way to making double bogey)
> Ewa Villages Golf Course, O'ahu, HI.



Man, color me jealous...I think if I went to Hawaii I'd never come back.


----------



## dharmabean

Without glasses.


----------



## None

It was E3 this week. It was a long ass week.


----------



## ODFFA

Donna said:


> Gonna try this again today using my old Photobucket account...took this with my web cam to gauge what I look like with no make-up (haven't worn a drop in over a week.)





CarlaSixx said:


> This was at 11 months into growing out my hair. I have just under 3 weeks to go until it's been 1 full year since my last haircut (which was really short, buzzcut for most of it)
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do to my hair once I reach the 1 year point. Probably get a trim at some point. Lol.
> 
> Also a big fan of wearing no makeup  It's basically my way of life, despite the fact that I earn money doing it for drag queens. Haha.





dharmabean said:


> Without glasses.



Woo yeah! Take it off, ladies! :bow:


----------



## dharmabean

None said:


> It was E3 this week. It was a long ass week.



Jealous and ... um.. marry me :kiss2:


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Chickidee




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## HottiMegan

I sat out of Friday's martial arts thanks to some stomach trouble.. But here's a pic while Alex and I were goofing around on my camera:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

None said:


> It was E3 this week. It was a long ass week.




OMG I LOVE E3! i wanted to go! and you got to meet Teddie no fair!!


----------



## Mishty

Gators gon' gate...... 

View attachment 10475231_620181668078388_841200059_n.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

from last Saturday. :bow:


----------



## ToniTails

happy foot!!!!!!!


View attachment happyfeetsies.jpg


----------



## Saisha

This is me not that long ago - at my heaviest. I've lost some since then due to health reasons. - Might help if I attach the photo!:doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


>



That is such a darling picture of you both - you look so cute together!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 115120


Hai


----------



## ToniTails

i'm very hairy on my head


View attachment SMALL.jpg


----------



## sobie18

Blues jam night... 

View attachment IMG_0596re.jpg


----------



## JonesT

My Daughter and I on Father's Day. Her name is McKaleigh Elyse Jones. She was due on May 20, 2014 but was born on March 17, 2014 due to preeclampsia. She was born at 2 lbs 7.6 ounces and now weighs 7 pounds. 

View attachment IMG_20140621_205614.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Congratulations!!!!!! I'm out of rep but I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

i'm blonde now


----------



## Saisha

JonesT said:


> My Daughter and I on Father's Day. Her name is McKaleigh Elyse Jones. She was due on May 20, 2014 but was born on March 17, 2014 due to preeclampsia. She was born at 2 lbs 7.6 ounces and now weighs 7 pounds.



Congratulations to you and your entire family!!


----------



## Saoirse

ouch


----------



## Saisha

Saoirse said:


> ouch



What in the world did you do?!? Hope you aren't any more injured than that!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> ouch



I've got a big ol random bruise on my leg too but I think it was from one of the carnival ride bars being a little too tight when it was throwing me around.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Saoirse

Saisha said:


> What in the world did you do?!? Hope you aren't any more injured than that!



took a tumble down a flight of stairs. im beaten and bruised, but wasn't broken or bloodied 


she looks angrier today, ugh


----------



## BigCutieMargot

Saoirse said:


> took a tumble down a flight of stairs. im beaten and bruised, but wasn't broken or bloodied
> 
> 
> she looks angrier today, ugh



Omg yikes!! Feel better


----------



## ConnieLynn

JonesT said:


> My Daughter and I on Father's Day. Her name is McKaleigh Elyse Jones. She was due on May 20, 2014 but was born on March 17, 2014 due to preeclampsia. She was born at 2 lbs 7.6 ounces and now weighs 7 pounds.



Congratulations! Love her name


----------



## None

Today I celebrated my birthday with 11 shots of Fireball and a shitty recreation of the Humpty Dance. 

View attachment vlcsnap-2014-06-25-19h39m03s226.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Saoirse said:


> took a tumble down a flight of stairs. im beaten and bruised, but wasn't broken or bloodied
> 
> 
> she looks angrier today, ugh



Ouch, that sucks....however....if you went "ohohoohoohoo" when you got up after falling like Simon did in Intelligent Qube, you win.


----------



## Saoirse

KHayes666 said:


> Ouch, that sucks....however....if you went "ohohoohoohoo" when you got up after falling like Simon did in Intelligent Qube, you win.



I did not. I DID, however, check my lips for broken teeth and then got up and went about my business much like... my favorite human being ever.


----------



## penguin

Taking my daughter to the airport so she can spend a couple of weeks with her dad.


----------



## Saisha

Your daughter is beautiful & so is her mom  Great photo of you both


----------



## Jack Secret

JonesT said:


> My Daughter and I on Father's Day. Her name is McKaleigh Elyse Jones. She was due on May 20, 2014 but was born on March 17, 2014 due to preeclampsia. She was born at 2 lbs 7.6 ounces and now weighs 7 pounds.



Congratulations, dad!


----------



## gdp8787

getting ready to watch Anchorman II...


----------



## Blockierer

Time for cherries:


----------



## penguin

Saisha said:


> Your daughter is beautiful & so is her mom  Great photo of you both



Thank you


----------



## HottiMegan

Taken this morning:


----------



## kizzylove

me at the beach earlier today 

View attachment 10351325_762236507161910_4805733752274804952_n.jpg


----------



## Paul

Beautiful eyes <3



HottiMegan said:


> Taken this morning:


----------



## Surlysomething

What a great summer picture! Those blues look great on you. 



kizzylove said:


> me at the beach earlier today


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> Beautiful eyes <3



Thanks


----------



## Dromond

"Blue Eyes" - Elton John

Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
Like a deep blue sea
On a blue blue day
Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
When the morning comes
I'll be far away
And I say

Blue eyes
Holding back the tears
Holding back the pain
Baby's got blue eyes
And she's alone again

Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
Like a clear blue sky
Watching over me
Blue eyes
I love blue eyes
When I'm by her side
Where I long to be
I will see

Blue eyes laughing in the sun
Laughing in the rain
Baby's got blue eyes
And I am home, and I am home again​


----------



## sobie18

Celebrating the 4th of July 

View attachment IMG_0694re.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

Started mma training again so had to cut some weight past couple of month, before and after 252lb - 210lb


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Me working a PIE STYLE EVENT......free pie anyone!!!!!* 

View attachment DDP.jpg


----------



## dharmabean

Taurus Unite!


----------



## indianmn

HottiMegan said:


> Taken this morning:



Omg...cute, cute, CUTE!


----------



## Blockierer

Just a test, Blockie in grey, what it looks like


----------



## Oona

Afternoon Iced Coffee selfie! 

View attachment 10559187_802495719784390_1673111154_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dharmabean said:


> Taurus Unite!



Cute!



Blockierer said:


> Just a test, Blockie in grey, what it looks like



Cute!



Oona said:


> Afternoon Iced Coffee selfie!



Cute!


----------



## Deacone

Universal Studios in Singapore last week


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## NewfieGal

Taken Tuesday at a friends 40th birthday was a fun evening 

View attachment IMG_20140723_134509.JPG


----------



## imaginarydiva21

ready to go party


----------



## snuffy2000

Just getting over terrible sinus issues. It IS the season, right?


----------



## x0emnem0x

snuffy2000 said:


> Just getting over terrible sinus issues. It IS the season, right?



Them lips... holy wow you are gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieMargot

it was a good day for a selfie, lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigCutieMargot said:


> it was a good day for a selfie, lol



Seriously think I'm in like with you. You're so gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## Victoria08

I've been home for 1 day and I'm already missing England!


----------



## snuffy2000

Last one for a while, I don't want to get annoying.


----------



## BigCutieMargot

x0emnem0x said:


> Seriously think I'm in like with you. You're so gorgeous! :wubu:



Aww.. You're so sweet! Thank you doll! :blush:


----------



## x0emnem0x

snuffy2000 said:


> Last one for a while, I don't want to get annoying.



No. Pls. Post 5,000,000 more. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

You look very pretty and relaxed!



Victoria08 said:


> I've been home for 1 day and I'm already missing England!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Saisha

Goofing off with some photo lighting stuff....

View attachment 115827


----------



## big_lad27

Had previously posted a pic of my drop from 252lb - 210lb, someone thought it would be funny to delete half my photobucket account  so here is a new pic


----------



## Aust99

You look great! Well done.


----------



## big_lad27

Aust99 said:


> You look great! Well done.



Thanks Aust, been extremely hard work but gradually getting there


----------



## Oona

big_lad27 said:


> Had previously posted a pic of my drop from 252lb - 210lb, someone thought it would be funny to delete half my photobucket account  so here is a new pic



Oh hello.... 

Lookin' Good ^.^


----------



## LJ Rock

Really cool selfie I took on Instagram the other day... 

View attachment 10392409_10152167319475933_1207161493472544491_n.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

Cross posting from the Selfies thread...hi, all!


----------



## penguin

We stopped by the park on the way home, and it seemed like a good time for a selfie.


----------



## Deacone

Beautiful as always Penguin - love the t-shirt 






I was laying on the floor and Link decided to climb on top and sit on me.


----------



## Saisha

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross posting from the Selfies thread...hi, all!



Looking lovely! 



penguin said:


> We stopped by the park on the way home, and it seemed like a good time for a selfie.



You too - love the light in your hair 



Deacone said:


> I was laying on the floor and Link decided to climb on top and sit on me.



Oh my, how cute is this? :bow: Love it


----------



## littlefairywren

Getting the giggles at the library. I put my hand up to stop the frivolity, but failed miserably. 

View attachment Untitled-4 copy.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

So guess who got a haircut? lol 

View attachment tumblr_na82e4aJU91rpp48wo1_1280.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg

Not posted a pic in a while. My phone camera is pants but it shows off my favourite new t-shirt.


----------



## Deacone

Great shirt Spooky! Have you had a look at Teefury's t-shirts. There is a great Invader Flakes that you may like. :>


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> Great shirt Spooky! Have you had a look at Teefury's t-shirts. There is a great Invader Flakes that you may like. :>



This one was a teefury one, I've had a few others from them but they were all cheap grab bag ones. I saw this one and I had to have it, beautifully combining 2 awesome things. 
I'll have to have a look at the invader flakes one.


----------



## Deacone

spookytwigg said:


> This one was a teefury one, I've had a few others from them but they were all cheap grab bag ones. I saw this one and I had to have it, beautifully combining 2 awesome things.
> I'll have to have a look at the invader flakes one.



I bought 3 teefury tees yesterday, 2 of them studio ghibli based because i really couldn't resist. Teehee..


----------



## spookytwigg

They have some stupidly nice Ghibli ones. Also the Final fantasy ones are brilliant.


----------



## Deacone

If I had more money I'd be buying all of them. The range of Doctor Who ones are amazing too.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've got two doctor who ones. 
The Bad Wolf one with rose in a wolf skin and the one with Belle from beauty & the beast standing outside the TARDIS


----------



## Deacone

I like your style.


----------



## Deacone

Game day!


----------



## spookytwigg

Ready for action!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## balletguy

x0emnem0x said:


>





WoW!!!! you look amazing!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>



Gorgeous!:smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a haircut today.. kinda on a whim.. Lost about 4-5 inches.. no more ponytails for me!


----------



## Deacone

It suits you! You look gorgeous


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> I got a haircut today.. kinda on a whim.. Lost about 4-5 inches.. no more ponytails for me!



Its looks good on you


----------



## HottiMegan

Deacone said:


> It suits you! You look gorgeous





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Its looks good on you



Thanks, you two! I am enjoying the short. IT's hard to do much with super-duper fine hair. It's nice to wake up without knots in my hair  My stylist and i have some plans to darken my hair closer to my natural (medium blonde) with some highlights.


----------



## Deacone

Super happy about something. Not quite sure what. Creepy face hurr hurr


----------



## x0emnem0x

Deacone said:


> Super happy about something. Not quite sure what. Creepy face hurr hurr



Are we twins? I think we're twins. I love this and would totally do this.


----------



## Deacone

x0emnem0x said:


> Are we twins? I think we're twins. I love this and would totally do this.



Do itttt!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Most recent pic taken just the other day

View attachment 116246


----------



## Deacone

Ohio Lady said:


> Most recent pic taken just the other day
> 
> View attachment 116246



What a lovely smile


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## snuffy2000

Went camping for a 4 Day long bachelor party last week in the Mio/Grayling area. One of the raddest times I've ever had.


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## Surlysomething

Big, blue eyes....*sigh*

:batting:



snuffy2000 said:


> Went camping for a 4 Day long bachelor party last week in the Mio/Grayling area. One of the raddest times I've ever had.


----------



## DutchFA

Ruby Ripples said:


> Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ).
> 
> Same old camera too!



Hi Ruby,
You still look sooo lovely!
Love from the Netherlands


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Getting the giggles at the library. I put my hand up to stop the frivolity, but failed miserably.




This pic makes me so happy! You are the cutest K! :happy:


----------



## Deacone

Snuffy you're so cute and I love your piercings  

Lovelylady your hair looks fantastic! x


----------



## Micara

Just got my hair did for my trip to Ireland/England next week! Why have just one color of red when you can have 4 different reds?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Micara said:


> Just got my hair did for my trip to Ireland/England next week! Why have just one color of red when you can have 4 different reds?



You look really good


----------



## Deacone

Got my arm tattooed today! Sat for 6 hours


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> What a lovely smile


Thank you very much Deacone for the compliment


----------



## balletguy

Ohio Lady said:


> Most recent pic taken just the other day
> 
> View attachment 116246



you have very pretty eyes


----------



## Ohio Lady

balletguy said:


> you have very pretty eyes


Thank you balletguy


----------



## Twilley

Micara said:


> Just got my hair did for my trip to Ireland/England next week! Why have just one color of red when you can have 4 different reds?



Woo! have fun out there!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Workin' in the Nerd Office. Need a shave, and healthier eyes. 

View attachment mec-091314.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Workin' in the Nerd Office. Need a shave, and healthier eyes.


Really like this picture.. Love the eyes.


----------



## Joeyarrington




----------



## Ohio Lady

Joeyarrington said:


>


Love this smile.. Lights up the room


----------



## Surlysomething

Gotta a little sun selfie.

 

View attachment 10653779_10152260259032181_8373390020517876333_n.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Surlysomething said:


> Gotta a little sun selfie.



Very nice!


----------



## Gingembre

My friend's "Roaring 20s" themed birthday party last night.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Surlysomething said:


> Gotta a little sun selfie.


Nice picture of you.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Gingembre said:


> My friend's "Roaring 20s" themed birthday party last night.


You are very pretty..


----------



## Aust99

Micara said:


> Just got my hair did for my trip to Ireland/England next week! Why have just one color of red when you can have 4 different reds?


How appropriate!! Looks amazing. 



Deacone said:


> Got my arm tattooed today! Sat for 6 hours


Ouch! Looks fantastic! 


Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Workin' in the Nerd Office. Need a shave, and healthier eyes.


Looking good Admiral. (Still love your avatar)


Joeyarrington said:


> snip



Handsome! 



Surlysomething said:


> Gotta a little sun selfie.


Lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gingembre said:


> My friend's "Roaring 20s" themed birthday party last night.


Beautiful outfit L. Looks lovely!


----------



## Surlysomething

Aww. Thanks, guys. I haven't been sleeping great so I look a little dark under the eyes, but it was a gorgeous day to be out and about.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Gingembre said:


> My friend's "Roaring 20s" themed birthday party last night.



You look lovely


----------



## Tad

Joey: that smile!

Gingembre: those eyes!



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Workin' in the Nerd Office. Need a shave, and healthier eyes.



1) Great pic of you 

2) What does the rest of your shirt say? (I could see "Choose your...")


----------



## Deacone

I <3 my tattoos


----------



## Ohio Lady

Taken just a few minutes ago while sitting here this morning.
View attachment 116450


----------



## imaginarydiva21

just a casual weekend.... or was it .....


----------



## Ruby Ripples

DutchFA said:


> Hi Ruby,
> You still look sooo lovely!
> Love from the Netherlands



I'm sorry I didn't see your post until now, thank you so much!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Recent photos
[/ATTACH]


----------



## bmann0413

Yes, that is me wearing a Finn hat. lol 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Ohio Lady said:


> You are very pretty.





Aust99 said:


> Beautiful outfit L. Looks lovely!





ClutchingIA19 said:


> You look lovely





Tad said:


> Gingembre: those eyes!




D'aww, thanks all!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Thank you so much Gingembre for the comment on the picture.


----------



## Oona

Doin' homework and watching Harry Potter 

View attachment 0920141939.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

Having a sociable before going to darts representing my favorite team! 

View attachment IMG_20140921_003600.JPG


----------



## Micara

In front of Paul McCartney's house in Liverpool


----------



## freakyfred

repost from the BHM section but what the heckie.


----------



## Ohio Lady

freakyfred said:


> repost from the BHM section but what the heckie.


Have to say you are very good looking.


----------



## Deacone

Reposted from Sexiest picture in clothes. Because I actually really love this picture of me!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Being me as always.. 
View attachment 116599


----------



## Oona

Deacone said:


> Reposted from Sexiest picture in clothes. Because I actually really love this picture of me!
> 
> *pic*



I can't rep you, but I love this picture of you! You're so effing adorable!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Deacone said:


> Reposted from Sexiest picture in clothes. Because I actually really love this picture of me!



Dear Deacone,

I love your face
I love your hair
I love your body
I love your piercings
I love your tattoos
I love your shirt

Sincerely,
You Make Me Question My Sexuality A Little
:kiss2:


----------



## Deacone

Haha I love you guys! <3


----------



## spookytwigg

Oona said:


> I can't rep you, but I love this picture of you! You're so effing adorable!



Yep, I feel your pain. Can't rep either.

Dear Deacone, stop being so awesome we have to rep you all the time


----------



## Deacone

I can't help it! You guys suffer with the same! I try and rep all of you and I've already repped you before.

CAN'TGIVEENOUGHREPOUTOMG


----------



## spookytwigg

yeah... I think i might have to rep some randomers so I re-rep cool people/


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> Being me as always..
> View attachment 116599



Very nice!


----------



## Highsteppa

NewfieGal said:


> Having a sociable before going to darts representing my favorite team!



Looking good Nikki!


----------



## HottiMegan

Saturday before out day out in Monterey.. dress from eshakti fyi


----------



## Ohio Lady

Am Jim said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Am Jim


----------



## Ohio Lady

HottiMegan said:


> Saturday before out day out in Monterey.. dress from eshakti fyi


Megan.. I absolutely love this dress.


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> Thank you Am Jim



You're quite welcome.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ohio Lady said:


> Megan.. I absolutely love this dress.



Thank you! I love it too. It's one of my favorites. I am an eshakti addict


----------



## Mishty

Fried Snicker and a log of fried cookie dough. I <3 the county fair. 

View attachment IMG_1526.jpg


----------



## Deacone

HottiMegan said:


> Saturday before out day out in Monterey.. dress from eshakti fyi



I love the dress! But Eshakti doesn't ship internationally :'( Dreams. Ruined.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HottiMegan said:


> Saturday before out day out in Monterey.. dress from eshakti fyi



Loving the dress


----------



## Gingembre

Deacone said:


> I love the dress! But Eshakti doesn't ship internationally :'( Dreams. Ruined.



I know right?! It's infuriating. It's 2014 guuuuuys, come oooooon!


----------



## HottiMegan

Deacone said:


> I love the dress! But Eshakti doesn't ship internationally :'( Dreams. Ruined.





Gingembre said:


> I know right?! It's infuriating. It's 2014 guuuuuys, come oooooon!



It is super lame. They even stopped delivery to Canada due to taxes or something. 




ClutchingIA19 said:


> Loving the dress



Thanks  I love it so much


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> I love the dress! But Eshakti doesn't ship internationally :'( Dreams. Ruined.





Gingembre said:


> I know right?! It's infuriating. It's 2014 guuuuuys, come oooooon!



So totally agree. Though I do have to say the six eShakti dresses I got before I left the US sit in my closet unused for one awkward fit reason or another.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm back, guys! (hopefully!) 

View attachment Photo on 9-24-14 at 8.55 AM.jpg


----------



## Deven

No make-up selfie!


----------



## Deven

I've been trying to make myself look more put together (or at least less disheveled.) It's starting to work.


----------



## balletguy

Deven said:


> I've been trying to make myself look more put together (or at least less disheveled.) It's starting to work.



you are very cute


----------



## Saisha

Everyone looks great  One of me taken at a local park....

View attachment 116652


----------



## Paul

Glad you have returned Emily!



1love_emily said:


> I'm back, guys! (hopefully!)


----------



## NewfieGal

Highsteppa said:


> Looking good Nikki!



Thanks James


----------



## largenlovely

We recently lost a young girl in our community and me and some of my close friends decided to get together and have a bake sale/yard sale/raffle to raise money for the family today. It actually wound up turning into an entire city event with people donating from as far as an hour away. We raised $761.62!!! So here's me, i wound up being totally sunburned lol This is just one of the tables though, we wound up having like 7 tables of stuff i think  Plus the yard sale items that were left over, we loaded into my van and i'm gonna haul them down to the local women's shelter. So we were able to help a family and donate to another charity all in one day. it was really awesome 

View attachment Event.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Just trying on my new scarf and playing around with a makeup app on my phone. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## DearPrudence

This morning (9/28)


----------



## Deacone

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Just trying on my new scarf and playing around with a makeup app on my phone.



You look so pretty <3


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Deacone said:


> You look so pretty <3



Awww, thank you


----------



## nikola090

here on holidays 

View attachment CAM00780___.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Very nice Nikola


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Ruffie

Me on my way to work with the new red leather Jacket I treated myself to as a belated birthday treat. 

View attachment IMG_0630.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ruffie said:


> Me on my way to work with the new red leather Jacket I treated myself to as a belated birthday treat.



Super cute!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Ruffie said:


> Me on my way to work with the new red leather Jacket I treated myself to as a belated birthday treat.



Love it!! Super cute!!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

x0emnem0x said:


>



Cute pic! Love the bright yellow!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


>





Ruffie said:


> Me on my way to work with the new red leather Jacket I treated myself to as a belated birthday treat.



Both you ladies look lovely


----------



## Deacone

x0emnem0x said:


>



What a stunning cutie!  x


----------



## Deacone

I need a full length mirror a better front camera...or both. 

View attachment unnamed.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Danke lovelies! <3


----------



## Blockierer

Sitting in the September sun with my cat


----------



## supersizebbw

I love all the photos on this thread, everyone looks so happy 

Here's one of me, learning to live and love life


----------



## spookytwigg

Deacone said:


> I need a full length mirror a better front camera...or both.



Yep, I feel your pain there. Why I always fail at selfies


----------



## Saisha

Everyone looks awesome  Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Blockierer said:


> Sitting in the September sun with my cat


A very nice picture of you.


----------



## Ohio Lady

x0emnem0x said:


>


Very beautiful picture and yellow really looks good on you.


----------



## Ohio Lady

x0emnem0x said:


>


Very beautiful, The yellow top looks really good on you.


----------



## Ohio Lady

x0emnem0x said:


>


Very beautiful, The yellow top looks really good on you.


----------



## Surlysomething

You all need to cut pictures out of every reply. Seriously.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 116792


It's been awhile since I've seen the way the candles light your face...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Is it not written:
"Jeepers creepers, where'd you get those peepers?"

They are _spectacular_!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Do not know how or why it posted 3 x.. sorry about that.. when I posted there was one I come back and there is 3..


----------



## Blockierer

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 116792
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I've seen the way the candles light your face...


Willing to entrap men? As ever! 
Lovely pic.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sorry, I wasn't referring to you specifically. People are just lazy and don't cut the link out and the same picture gets posted over and over.



Ohio Lady said:


> Do not know how or why it posted 3 x.. sorry about that.. when I posted there was one I come back and there is 3..


----------



## ConnieLynn

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Just trying on my new scarf and playing around with a makeup app on my phone.



The color of your eyes is incredible!



Ruffie said:


> Me on my way to work with the new red leather Jacket I treated myself to as a belated birthday treat.



Rocking that jacket. Red is such a confidence color and you wear it well.



Blockierer said:


> Sitting in the September sun with my cat



Great photo Blockie. You look so comfy


----------



## FatAndProud

Thank you very much


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> You all need to cut pictures out of every reply. Seriously.



I agree... I wonder if there is a way for the admin to make it so if they reply to certain posts it erases the link automatically... it annoys me too lol. I don't like seeing my picture spammed down a thread or more than once cause I feel people get annoyed continuously seeing it too.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Freshly shaved and ready for Monday's cavalcade of working whimsy. 

View attachment Picture 10b.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Your head is GIGANTIC in this picture. Haha






Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Freshly shaved and ready for Monday's cavalcade of working whimsy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh, it had nothing to do with you by the way, in case it seemed like that. I didn't mean to single you out or anything. Haha





x0emnem0x said:


> I agree... I wonder if there is a way for the admin to make it so if they reply to certain posts it erases the link automatically... it annoys me too lol. I don't like seeing my picture spammed down a thread or more than once cause I feel people get annoyed continuously seeing it too.


----------



## Ohio Lady

@ Surlysomething, I agree about the pictures being posted and I figured you had just made a statement to everyone.. In some of the threads the pics don't come but in here it does.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, it had nothing to do with you by the way, in case it seemed like that. I didn't mean to single you out or anything. Haha



I figured as much I just know what you were referring to and used myself as an example.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Recent pic here at the house
View attachment 116809


----------



## Ohio Lady

Lovely pic 1love_emily


----------



## Twilley

It's about time I posted something new in here.


----------



## Saisha

Taken just a couple of minutes ago - not in the best of moods obviously....that skull looking thing over my shoulder is actually a small carousel....

View attachment 116825


----------



## Deacone

Just getting ready for work. Woo. 

View attachment Picture 28.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> Just getting ready for work. Woo.


I always like your pics, Deacone. You have such pretty eyes and hair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I realize I'm one of a VERY few who feel like this, but I actually like when people include the pic in the quote. When I open the new posts to the thread, and someone has commented on a pic posted the last time I was on the forum, I have to scroll back to refresh my memory on what pic they were commenting on. So like - if you quoted Deacone's post and said "nice shirt!" and I'd seen her pic yesterday, I'd have to scroll back (sometimes more than one page) to see what it looked like and decide whether I agreed.  LOL. Like I said... I know I'm in the minority.


----------



## firefly

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I realize I'm one of a VERY few who feel like this, but I actually like when people include the pic in the quote. When I open the new posts to the thread, and someone has commented on a pic posted the last time I was on the forum, I have to scroll back to refresh my memory on what pic they were commenting on. So like - if you quoted Deacone's post and said "nice shirt!" and I'd seen her pic yesterday, I'd have to scroll back (sometimes more than one page) to see what it looked like and decide whether I agreed.  LOL. Like I said... I know I'm in the minority.



In the quotation is a little symbol in the first line, a blue arrow i suppose, which direclty catapults you to the post to which the quote refers.


----------



## Deacone

Oh aye, I never knew that. Now I feel like a noob


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Deacone said:


> Oh aye, I never knew that. Now I feel like a noob



You? I have been here since 2006 and had NO idea..... :doh:


----------



## spookytwigg

It's possible we're all noobs, I also had absolutely no idea.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I had a job interview this morning... I felt pretty darn good about it. I wish this picture actually showed just how good haha Oh well! 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Ootd........................................


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

fat9276 said:


> Ootd........................................



Very cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> Ootd........................................



Loverly- as always! :bow:


----------



## Tad

Nice pics, F....80 and F....76!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Ootd........................................



Shall we have a wee cuddle? You're adorable, B :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

firefly said:


> In the quotation is a little symbol in the first line, a blue arrow i suppose, which direclty catapults you to the post to which the quote refers.



I actually knew that, but I prefer to scroll back myself in most instances so I can see other posts around it in context. I know... I'm weird.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I actually knew that, but I prefer to scroll back myself in most instances so I can see other posts around it in context. I know... I'm weird.




Nuh uh- you didn't know when the rest of us didn't


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just wanted to share my haircut!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Just wanted to share my haircut!



Looks really nice


----------



## TwilightStarr

Me and my nephew being silly with some Christmas hats while out shopping today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TwilightStarr said:


> Me and my nephew being silly with some Christmas hats while out shopping today




Love that happy look on his face- kids have such power to spread happiness


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

x0emnem0x said:


> Just wanted to share my haircut!




Love it- wish my hair did that


----------



## Deacone

Progress from today! Another 6 hour sitting. Whooo


----------



## Deacone

GhostEater said:


> Feel free to throw your panties at the screen.



Done and done.


----------



## GhostEater

Stupid phone. Making me look sideways when I'm really upright.


----------



## Scorsese86

x0emnem0x said:


> Just wanted to share my haircut!



Good Reagan, what a beauty!


----------



## _overture

I call this one 'magnum'






and this is 'le tigre'


----------



## Surlysomething

My cougar issues just reared their ugly head.


:eat2::bow:


----------



## spookytwigg

Wow... So yeah I'm definitely jealous of _overture


----------



## furious styles

me and my boo.

we make sexy music together.


----------



## GhostEater

Here's GhostEater sporting his ugly ass gray t-shirt, swim-trunks, and glasses by Ralph Lauren at the laundromat at 6AM. So flattering! It's laundry day and this is what I call Laundry Clothes; the clothes you're forced to wear because everything else needs a good wash.

_edit: pic removed for raisins_


----------



## shadowedmorning

Trying to set up my webcam again...I think I need a better one, pretty sure I don't actually look that grainy. >.<


----------



## Ohio Lady

x0emnem0x said:


> Just wanted to share my haircut!


Really like your haircut.


----------



## Ohio Lady

GhostEater said:


> Here's GhostEater sporting his ugly ass gray t-shirt, swim-trunks, and glasses by Ralph Lauren at the laundromat at 6AM. So flattering! It's laundry day and this is what I call Laundry Clothes; the clothes you're forced to wear because everything else needs a good wash.


I think GhostEater that you look better than I would at 6 am


----------



## Ohio Lady

shadowedmorning said:


> Trying to set up my webcam again...I think I need a better one, pretty sure I don't actually look that grainy. >.<


You are very pretty, shadowedmorning.


----------



## shadowedmorning

I've seen your pics around and you're lovely, so I take that as the highest compliment!


----------



## GhostEater

Very nice ShadowedMorning! What are you wearing in that pic? Were you getting ready for something?


----------



## shadowedmorning

Thank you! That's my very favorite shirt; was going out shopping. 

Oh, and BTW, I love how you look like you're not just doing laundry, but CONQUERING it in your pic.


----------



## Pixelpops

Casually hanging out with my pal, sleepy red panda. He's giving me some tips on (re) introducing myself.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My first time dressed as a woman in public at a witches event. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Deacone

ClutchingIA19 said:


> My first time dressed as a woman in public at a witches event.



So proud of you!


----------



## Deacone

My face for Halloween


----------



## AuntHen

Halloween night fun with some little friends of mine!


----------



## Joeyarrington




----------



## James

Red Reddington apprehends the Hamburglar in Boston. 

View attachment 20141102_020832-1.jpg


----------



## BBWTexan

Word on the street is that the Hamburglar got caught on purpose. 



James said:


> Red Reddington apprehends the Hamburglar in Boston.


----------



## bmann0413

So guess who was a Winchester for Halloween?

Carry on, my wayward sooooooons. They'll be peace when you are dooooooone.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 117285


It was cold fall rain  but my lipstick is still cute.


----------



## Deacone

I think it had to be a "i've had enough of today" day yesterday lol 

View attachment Picture 38.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

it's been a while so I thought I'd post one


----------



## Ohio Lady

Recent picture taken this evening. 
View attachment 117358


----------



## Tad

So much cuteness!


----------



## one2one

Deacone said:


> I think it had to be a "i've had enough of today" day yesterday lol



Too funny! I've done the same thing for the same reason myself. I don't know why it helps but it does. Somehow it breaks through the built up tension.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I met with Janet Mock yesterday after she give a speech. I got an autograph from her and even congratuting me on my transition. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## DutchFA

Ruby Ripples said:


> Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ).
> 
> Same old camera too!




But still sooo beautiful & sexy!
Love from The Netherlands


----------



## Blockierer

DutchFA said:


> But still sooo beautiful & sexy!
> Love from The Netherlands



So true. 



Ruby Ripples said:


> Think this is the first pic of myself I've posted on Dims in possibly seven years. I just turned fifty, I've stopped dyeing my hair, so here I am, older, fatter, and with grey (at the front anyway ).
> 
> Same old camera too!


Yes, you are older and even more beautiful. 
You should post more pics. 
Of you of course.


----------



## ~nai'a~

A post hair dresser selfie...  

View attachment Isa 1.d.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Just being goofy me... having fun

View attachment 117410


----------



## Blockierer

~nai'a~ said:


> A post hair dresser selfie...


The quality of this pic is to high for a selfie. Are you sure it's a selfie?
Pretty face!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Blockierer said:


> The quality of this pic is to high for a selfie. Are you sure it's a selfie?
> Pretty face!



:blush: Thank you for the compliment Blockierer...

And yes it is a selfie taken with my IPhone. I have proof ! I took about 12 to have one that is decent and they are all in my phone... :Hahaha!


----------



## Oona

Modeling the hubsters new Klingon shirt that I got him ^.^ 

View attachment Klingon.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

DutchFA said:


> But still sooo beautiful & sexy!
> Love from The Netherlands



Thank you Dutch, so kind of you :blush:



Blockierer said:


> So true.
> 
> 
> Yes, you are older and even more beautiful.
> You should post more pics.
> Of you of course.



You are still as charming as ever :wubu: Thank you


----------



## Ruby Ripples

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 117285
> 
> 
> It was cold fall rain  but my lipstick is still cute.



Wow what a gorgeous photo and that lipstick is made for you, perfect!


----------



## Dansinfool

Your still as pretty as ever Ruby........:smitten:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Made a change today - Cut hair shorter

View attachment 117454


----------



## JonesT

Taken today after a long week at work. I'm a Railroad Conductor which has always been a childhood dream of mine 

View attachment IMG_20141121_190506.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken just a couple days ago 

View attachment IMG_79149143621659.jpeg


----------



## Ohio Lady

NewfieGal said:


> Taken just a couple days ago


Very nice picture Nikki.. A belated Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## Deacone

Happy belated birthday Nikki


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Happy Birthday, Nicki! You look as good as ever, and nice to see you posting again!

Nice shirt, too.


----------



## bmann0413

S'up, yo?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

How in heck are you Lloyd? Nice photograph


----------



## x0emnem0x

*waves* XD


----------



## HottiMegan

Ice cream in cold weather.. i'm so smart


----------



## shadowedmorning

Sweater weather! 

amg, I didn't know it was gonna be that big. lol


----------



## Ohio Lady

HottiMegan said:


> Ice cream in cold weather.. i'm so smart


I thought ice cream was good for any weather


----------



## wisconfa

x0emnem0x said:


> *waves* XD



Sooooo cute !:eat2:


----------



## Deacone

Ill


----------



## one2one

Deacone said:


> Ill



Aww ... hope you feel better soon!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

feeling pretty:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Keep on feeling it because you are Diva


----------



## freakyfred

Got my christmas jumper!


----------



## Deacone

freakyfred said:


> Got my christmas jumper!



that is the best goddamn jumper and face pairing ever.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. You're hilarious. And I love how you UK'ers call sweaters jumpers. 




freakyfred said:


> Got my christmas jumper!


----------



## Deacone

Feel like being a camera whore today  

View attachment Picture 56.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. You're hilarious. And I love how you UK'ers call sweaters jumpers.



Thank you!

Also I wouldn't call us Irish people "UK'ers". Ireland is an independent republic and it tends to be a sore spot.


----------



## Surlysomething

Noted.

Cut me some slack though, i'm Canadian! 




freakyfred said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also I wouldn't call us Irish people "UK'ers". Ireland is an independent republic and it tends to be a sore spot.


----------



## Tad

freakyfred said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also I wouldn't call us Irish people "UK'ers". Ireland is an independent republic and it tends to be a sore spot.





Surlysomething said:


> Noted.
> 
> Cut me some slack though, i'm Canadian!



Come on Surly, we almost-sort-of played a role in Irish independence!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenian_raids

(yes, I'm a part time history nerd, amongst my other nerdisms)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Just thought I'd stick my head in here and say hello!


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> Just thought I'd stick my head in here and say hello!



Hello! Still looking as lovely as ever!


----------



## Dansinfool

Well Hello LL....L:smitten:king stunning as always. Glad you poked your head in


----------



## Missamanda

Been a while. Semester is about over though.  

View attachment holdupp.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Missamanda said:


> Been a while. Semester is about over though.



Very pretty


----------



## Missamanda

Thank you. You're sweet to say so C:


----------



## BorisFA

NewfieGal said:


> Taken just a couple days ago



Yummy

You are very attractive :wubu:


----------



## Tad

*waves 'hi' at the busy ladies who made time to share some pictures*

Thank you both!


----------



## Tracyarts

Getting ready to go downstairs for hubby's office holiday party. In my beeeee-utiful dress from Love Your Peaches.


----------



## Paul

Very lovely! <3



Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go downstairs for hubby's office holiday party. In my beeeee-utiful dress from Love Your Peaches.


----------



## FatAndProud

I hadn't had new eyeglasses frames in years (10+), so I spoiled myself and bought two new pair. These are so adorable. The detail on the frames are what sold me. They're midnight blue with a black floral design. They are the first designer frames I've had and I'm in love.

View attachment 117919


----------



## luvhips

How come they don't discount Ice Cream in the winter?


----------



## luvhips

How come they don't discount Ice Cream in the winter?


----------



## Jack Secret

Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go downstairs for hubby's office holiday party. In my beeeee-utiful dress from Love Your Peaches.



Wow! You look great. That really is a beautiful dress


----------



## Deacone

FatAndProud said:


> I hadn't had new eyeglasses frames in years (10+), so I spoiled myself and bought two new pair. These are so adorable. The detail on the frames are what sold me. They're midnight blue with a black floral design. They are the first designer frames I've had and I'm in love.



I love everything about this photo. Your expression, your glasses, your hair


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 117972


 It was a good day


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go downstairs for hubby's office holiday party. In my beeeee-utiful dress from Love Your Peaches.



I love your dress


----------



## penguin

At Christmas brunch. I cut the others out because that's the photo they were making goofy faces in, and I'm loving how my hair is here.


----------



## Never2fat4me

You have the most beautiful hair, Penguin! Sets off your twinkling smile perfectly. Merry Christmas!

- Chris


----------



## Ohio Lady

Taken before going to the Christmas party on the 22nd.
View attachment 117999


----------



## Paul

penguin said:


> At Christmas brunch. I cut the others out because that's the photo they were making goofy faces in, and I'm loving how my hair is here.



I love your hair. It matches your pretty smile. <3 Merry Christmas/Happy New Year!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gaw-juss ladies!


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

This was taken yesterday at my Christmas party  

View attachment 1419485138092_IMG_20141224_163354_217.jpg


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

All of you are so beautiful!!!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Aust99

Saturday night View attachment 118049


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> You have the most beautiful hair, Penguin! Sets off your twinkling smile perfectly. Merry Christmas!
> 
> - Chris





Paul said:


> I love your hair. It matches your pretty smile. <3 Merry Christmas/Happy New Year!



Thank you


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## freakyfred

Got an awesome shirt from an awesome friend!


----------



## Deacone

New years with the hubby!


----------



## MisticalMisty

We attempted an anniversary selfie..lol


----------



## bmann0413

Just feeling artsy, I suppose. 

View attachment 10888877_810549695669510_1249281922366549624_n.jpg


----------



## shadowedmorning




----------



## imaginarydiva21

just chilling


----------



## supersizebbw

Trying on a new belt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

supersizebbw said:


> Trying on a new belt




Love the outfit!


----------



## supersizebbw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love the outfit!


Thanks GEF!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cross posted. Taken last week while I was waiting for my to feed & walk his goat.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Deacone

super pretty emm!


----------



## Scorsese86

Christmas Eve


----------



## DevilynStJames

About a month Ago 

View attachment Katmandu.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*Me and 2 of my best friends the other day...*






*This is us when we was 15 .......so 13 years ago*


----------



## WVMountainrear

x0emnem0x said:


>



Gah, you're always so pretty!


----------



## x0emnem0x

lovelylady78 said:


> Gah, you're always so pretty!



D'aaaw haha thanks love. <3


----------



## Aust99

So many beautiful ladies!!! And of course the men are delightful too. Love this thread.


----------



## Gspoon

I know, a selfie!


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> So many beautiful ladies!!! And of course the men are delightful too. Love this thread.



You're one of those beautiful ladies, lady!!


----------



## Gspoon




----------



## HeatherBBW

Gspoon said:


>



Nice Pic Spoony!


----------



## Gspoon

Thanks Heather!


----------



## JMCGB

This is a couple weeks old but it is the most recent photo of myself.


----------



## Ruffie

x0emnem0x said:


>



Such beautiful eyes.


----------



## FunCuteGuy

I'm looking for a sweetheart!






PM me if interested


----------



## Gspoon

Hope you're listening to your favorite tunes tonight!


----------



## kittyd7015

New years on another hemisphere was the best idea


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Most recent, a week before new years. 

View attachment received_10152579965181238.jpeg


----------



## bbwbud

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.


 

I know it's been a long time since posting, but I just saw it today, and AM, still a cute face and gorgeous figure. I feel like Charlie Brown if he saw the big red-haired girl, before he saw the little red-haired girl.:wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Just me.being me. 

View attachment 110 (400x500).jpg


----------



## Gspoon




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gspoon said:


>



Been a while!!


----------



## RentonBob

kittyd7015 said:


> New years on another hemisphere was the best idea



Looks like a beautiful day and a beautiful girl


----------



## kittyd7015

RentonBob said:


> Looks like a beautiful day and a beautiful girl



aw ty hun


----------



## Deacone

Gspoon said:


> Hope you're listening to your favorite tunes tonight!



You look like Stephen Amell in this picture. I approve!


----------



## nugget34

having a good hair day 

View attachment rsz_p1000396.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW

Me making a "spectacle" of myself. Hehe, get it? :batting: 

View attachment hbbw.jpg


----------



## DanTheFatLovingMan2014

Tracii said:


> Just me.being me.



Hey Tracii, how have you been? You're looking great!!!


----------



## Judge_Dre

HeatherBBW said:


> Me making a "spectacle" of myself. Hehe, get it? :batting:



You look adorable, Heather! Awesome dress.


----------



## Oona

I usually don't like pictures that I don't know are being taken, but I *LOVE* this one. &#9829; 

View attachment Corie.jpg


----------



## KFD

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters. 

View attachment IMG_20150205_160632003_HDR.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

HeatherBBW said:


> Me making a "spectacle" of myself. Hehe, get it? :batting:





Oona said:


> I usually don't like pictures that I don't know are being taken, but I *LOVE* this one. &#9829;



You both look so cute


----------



## Deacone

The hubby and I!


----------



## 1love_emily

Me and my McNugget, Zeus. 
I purchased Zeus in September after losing my first horse and best friend, Red, in June. He's been an absolute blessing for me and my confidence. We're both going through a change in fitness levels, and he's just got the personality that I love so very much. 

We're a very happy couple :wubu: 

View attachment Screen Shot 2015-02-11 at 9.02.22 PM.jpg


View attachment Screen Shot 2015-02-11 at 9.02.36 PM.jpg


----------



## FunCuteGuy

CurvyPrincess81 said:


> Don't be shy... pm me and say hi. &#9786;&#65039;




future wifey !


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Just got my hair "did" this week and feeling sassy!  

View attachment Screenshot_2015-02-14-12-26-59.jpg


View attachment 20150214_122438.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ Very pretty Fluffy! :bow:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Thank u!


----------



## mccormick

Have not been on the past three years, here's an updated picture. 

View attachment IMG_95469756027512.jpeg


View attachment IMG_9549518121104.jpeg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Welcome back Mr Mccormick  great pics!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Been a while since I have checked in. This is a new pic.. new hair do
View attachment 118685


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I like the new do Ohio Lady


----------



## Ohio Lady

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like the new do Ohio Lady


Thank you, GEF


----------



## bbwbud

Ohio Lady said:


> Been a while since I have checked in. This is a new pic.. new hair do
> View attachment 118685



Nice new do. Pretty face as always, Lady.


----------



## Ohio Lady

bbwbud said:


> Nice new do. Pretty face as always, Lady.


Thank you bbwbud.


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> Been a while since I have checked in. This is a new pic.. new hair do
> View attachment 118685



You always look so happy in your pics, love it!


----------



## AussieDude

HeatherBBW said:


> Me making a "spectacle" of myself. Hehe, get it? :batting:




Hubba Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Am Jim said:


> You always look so happy in your pics, love it!


Thank you.


----------



## Extinctor100

My friend's candid photo shot of me enjoying a new graphic novel my friend made...


----------



## Madame_Cee

This was taken last month. Haven't had a chance to update pics since I got hair done two weeks ago. Maybe later? 

View attachment Sunglass Mommy thumbnail.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madame_Cee said:


> This was taken last month. Haven't had a chance to update pics since I got hair done two weeks ago. Maybe later?



Very pretty! :bow:


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Taken about a month ago on my way to see a show. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here I am wearing practical feminine clothing for the first time. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Madame_Cee

This one I took this morning because a friend wanted to new picture of me. 

View attachment IMG_20150226_085536_nopm_.jpg


----------



## Extinctor100

BeautifulBigD said:


> Taken about a month ago on my way to see a show.



Wow... THAT is a brilliant smile. My jaw dropped when I saw your face!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Extinctor100 said:


> Wow... THAT is a brilliant smile. My jaw dropped when I saw your face!


You are very sweet. Thank you. You made my day!


----------



## Deacone

Everyone is so pretty/handsome on here I can't cope
:>


----------



## LeoGibson

My latest from work the other day.


----------



## QueenB

hi.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So nice to "see" you again QueenB


----------



## QueenB

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So nice to "see" you again QueenB



thank you, GEF :happy: you're sweet.


----------



## Aust99

QueenB said:


> Snipped pics
> 
> hi.


Great to see this babe posting!!!!


LeoGibson said:


> My latest from work the other day.



You look warm!!! Lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Latest picture of me. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So nice to "see" you again QueenB



What Greenie said! I hope things have been treating you well.


----------



## Gandalf

HeatherBBW said:


> Me making a "spectacle" of myself. Hehe, get it? :batting:



Most seductive and beautiful feminine face I have ever seen! You are a bespectacled goddess. Actually you are much more than a goddess. But what is the superlative of goddess in English? This language is too poor for you...


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## lizz

hey there.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 024.jpg


Here I was at my family reunion

View attachment 010.jpg


I love my polka dotty dress


----------



## Dansinfool

Sosh..Loveeeeee the dress  Very pretty... I love the bow tattoos ...adorable. Great photos of you..


----------



## Shosh

Dansinfool said:


> Sosh..Loveeeeee the dress  Very pretty... I love the bow tattoos ...adorable. Great photos of you..


 
Thanks so much


----------



## Paul

Very pretty. I love the dress as well as the archway. Where were the pictures taken?



Shosh said:


> View attachment 118988
> 
> 
> Here I was at my family reunion
> 
> View attachment 118989
> 
> 
> I love my polka dotty dress


----------



## Shosh

Paul said:


> Very pretty. I love the dress as well as the archway. Where were the pictures taken?


 
Thanks so much 

The pictures were taken in Castlemaine, Victoria Australia


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> Here I was at my family reunion
> 
> 
> 
> I love my polka dotty dress



Such beautiful pictures and a wonderful dress


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> Such beautiful pictures and a wonderful dress


 
Thank you very much


----------



## Scorsese86

Friday night, home alone, fun with political videos on YouTube and whiskey.


----------



## Tracii

Shosh You are looking so fantastic!!
The dress is awesome!!


----------



## Deacone

Early morning starts at work makes me very unhappy.


----------



## Shosh

Deacone said:


> Early morning starts at work makes me very unhappy.


 I am not a morning person either.
Cute pic!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> New Hair <3



I love the colour


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I've earned my stripes 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I love the colour



Thanks! It definitely turned out better than planned!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## dharmabean




----------



## Ohio Lady

A recent picture of me taken the other day.


----------



## dharmabean

Hhaha. Major Bedhead says, "Good Morning Cadets!"


----------



## landshark

Deacone said:


> Early morning starts at work makes me very unhappy.



Haha! Love it!


----------



## Blockierer

After thinking about this and that, I won't leave you. So, it's time for a recent pic. 

View attachment Manni 23.jpg


----------



## bbwbud

Ohio Lady said:


> A recent picture of me taken the other day.


 

Very pretty, Lady!:smitten:


----------



## JolieRonde

Hello ladies and gentlemen , this is me just now 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

You are well named, JolieRonde


----------



## JolieRonde

Thanks Tad , self-esteem is good for health , isn't it .


----------



## bbwbud

JolieRonde said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen , this is me just now


 

You look lovely, and ronde is my favorite shape!


----------



## curvyqt85




----------



## JolieRonde

bbwbud said:


> You look lovely, and ronde is my favorite shape!



Thank you , that's nice :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

curvyqt85 said:


>



Very nice! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## curvyqt85

daddyoh70 said:


> Very nice! Welcome to Dims!



Thank you! I've been lurking since 2006, lol.


----------



## landshark

Welcome, Jolie and curvyQT! We can never have too many stunningly beautiful women around here!


----------



## dharmabean

So I went radical today. I got a pompadour (like pink's hair) in these colors.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

a girl in love, is the happiest of all the girls! love you devin<3 

View attachment Photo on 4-5-15 at 1.52 PM.jpg


----------



## Tad

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> a girl in love, is the happiest of all the girls! love you devin<3



You are pretty much radiating happiness in that pic!


----------



## Oona

Rockin' the interview look! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

You look amazing! 



Oona said:


> Rockin' the interview look!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Enjoying my new umbrella  

View attachment Rainy day happies.jpg


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> You look amazing!



Thanks, love!


----------



## x0emnem0x

AWw I miss yer face!


----------



## Madame_Cee

Took this pic earlier this month for my author webpages. I think this one's a keeper. 

View attachment April selfie.jpg


----------



## landshark

Madame_Cee said:


> Took this pic earlier this month for my author webpages. I think this one's a keeper.



You are right!


----------



## Madame_Cee

happily_married said:


> You are right!



Thank you! That made my day.


----------



## Tad

happily_married said:


> You are right!



What he said


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hello everyone 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

I got some new glasses.


----------



## landshark

Madame_Cee said:


> Thank you! That made my day.







Tracyarts said:


> I got some new glasses.



You look great!


----------



## balletguy

Tracyarts said:


> I got some new glasses.


 
You and the glasses look great


----------



## Tad

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Hello everyone



Hey there . Things going well in your corner of the world? (That changes are happening is clear, just hoping all is going smoothly)




Tracyarts said:


> I got some new glasses.



You and them look good together


----------



## CurvyLolita

Most recent. Sorry if huge- idk how to resize :-/ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## balletguy

CurvyLolita said:


> Most recent. Sorry if huge- idk how to resize :-/


 
You look lovely


----------



## CurvyLolita

Thanks balletguy


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Not been on here for a while ...hows everyone doing ??


----------



## e.sato

Shosh said:


> View attachment 118988
> 
> 
> Here I was at my family reunion
> 
> View attachment 118989
> 
> 
> I love my polka dotty dress


<3 You look amazing!


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Not been on here for a while ...hows everyone doing ??


Wow you look even better than when I last saw you.


----------



## snuffy2000

New hair, figured I'd try something new with it for once, and I actually like it!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

balletguy said:


> Wow you look even better than when I last saw you.


 everyone looks better with age hehe 
Me and my friend last week on a night out :0


----------



## JolieRonde

Nice pics in here.Imaginarydiva i love your clothes, and your friend's blue hair too :smitten:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

JolieRonde said:


> Nice pics in here.Imaginarydiva i love your clothes, and your friend's blue hair too :smitten:




Hey thanks everyone loves her hair ....people at work sometimes say oh i saw your friend the other day ..you know the one with the blue hair lol


----------



## Deacone

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1432990548.284859.jpg


Link and I in the garden today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio Lady

Have not been around in some time so decided to pop in with a recent picture. 
Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Rojodi

Taken a few weeks ago, "hard" at work 

View attachment Snapshot_20150423.JPG


----------



## Scorsese86

Me and my best friend darling


----------



## Tad

Scorsese86 said:


> Me and my best friend darling



Looking happy


----------



## imaginarydiva21

was bored ....


----------



## Deacone

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435511574.092324.jpg

Happy second wedding anniversary to my husband John and I  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orange Mage

I exist! Apparently I was...accidentally banned for three months?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor




----------



## LillyBBBW

WhiteHotRazor said:


>


 
Love your beard!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hey thanks.


----------



## Missamanda

been a long time 

View attachment Untitled-1.png


----------



## Tad

Good to see your face again, MissAmanda! How's things been treating you?


----------



## Missamanda

Tad said:


> Good to see your face again, MissAmanda! How's things been treating you?


Feels good to make an appearance.  Things have been decent. Hectic but it keeps things interesting. I still get on and lurk from time to time.


----------



## Oona

With a move, the pregnancy, and school... I've been a little busy, but I'm still around!

Hi!  

View attachment Me.png


----------



## loopytheone

My big sister graduated and got her phD yesterday! =D I'm so proud!


----------



## dwesterny

You look mischievous in the first picture. Possibly even a little evil, adorable evil but evil none the less. 

Congrats to your sister on her degree!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Taken 7-19, 2015


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Trying out a new style.....:kiss2:


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## deanbpm

Me on holiday a couple of weeks a go.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

This afternoon at Starbucks, relaxing... 

View attachment Snapshot_20150723.JPG


----------



## Blockierer

This afternoon ... 

View attachment Manni 201507.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blockierer said:


> This afternoon ...



Very handsome :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

so many nice looking people!


----------



## Deacone

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438298395.621913.jpg


So I've gotta have glasses now. I'm still self conscious about them. Do they suit my face? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

Deacone said:


> View attachment 120932
> 
> 
> So I've gotta have glasses now. I'm still self conscious about them. Do they suit my face? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, the shape is good and I like the contrast of the plastic frame and metal piercing. I just changed my glasses style for the first time since high school and it is weird. It is kind of fun for me to pick out glasses cause I'm like blind without them so I can't actually see when I try them on, it adds to the surprise factor when I actually get them.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Long time, no see, Dims! I just wanted to pop my head in for a minute. I hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## dwesterny

What an excellent camera angle. Your name is accurate, lovely.


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Long time, no see, Dims! I just wanted to pop my head in for a minute. I hope everyone's doing well!



Great to see you back! You're looking as pretty as ever. Hope all is well!

- Chris


----------



## bbwbud

lovelylady78 said:


> Long time, no see, Dims! I just wanted to pop my head in for a minute. I hope everyone's doing well!


 
I'm much better after seeing your lovely pic, Lovely..:smitten:


----------



## imaginarydiva21




----------



## Tad

All the hypnotizing eyes today!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

all the better to see you with.... !! hehe


----------



## Ohio Lady

Taken a couple of days ago.. New selfie.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm still alive here. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

dwesterny said:


> What an excellent camera angle. Your name is accurate, lovely.



Thank you...I've always disliked the name I chose (seems extremely pretentious in retrospect), but when I came up with it I wasn't putting a lot of thought into it and didn't know how much participation I'd even have here. I turned out to have a lot...and some regret over not coming up with a better screen name. 



Never2fat4me said:


> Great to see you back! You're looking as pretty as ever. Hope all is well!
> 
> - Chris



Thanks, Chris. It's nice to hear from you! I hope you're well too.



bbwbud said:


> I'm much better after seeing your lovely pic, Lovely..:smitten:



Thank you, kind sir. :batting:


----------



## bbwbud

Ohio Lady said:


> Taken a couple of days ago.. New selfie.


 

Great pic, the color on the headband really pops out and the smile as always is delicious.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 121144


Hello! Where's all the hot southern men on DIMS?


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 121145

There were supposed to be two pics!


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 121145
> 
> There were supposed to be two pics!


As always you look amazing


----------



## Deacone

At my friend's wedding on Saturday.


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> There were supposed to be two pics!


Very beautiful picture


----------



## Jack Secret

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 121145
> 
> There were supposed to be two pics!



Wow, you look great!


----------



## supersizebbw

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 121144
> 
> 
> Hello! Where's all the hot southern men on DIMS?


That's a great pic, love the dress!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Me some days ago during my vacation on the Alps.
A really pity the bad weather  

View attachment 20150815.jpg


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

It will all get better with time 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lostinadaydream

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> It will all get better with time



Very cute girl! :kiss2:


----------



## hostesshoho

Gatsby night at the bash 

View attachment FB_IMG_1437622213054.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Seems like it's been a long time since I have posted any photos... 
Fooling around on my webcam 

View attachment Snapshot_20150830_5.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20150830_6.JPG


----------



## seavixen

My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible. 

View attachment 2015-08-30 18.33.34.jpg


----------



## landshark

seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but *I think it's not too horrible*.



I think many will agree!


----------



## bbwbud

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seems like it's been a long time since I have posted any photos...
> Fooling around on my webcam



Very pretty, Green.


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seems like it's been a long time since I have posted any photos...
> Fooling around on my webcam



Glad to see you again  



seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible.



I hope that the unexpected packing up and move was not for horrible reasons. Picture is lovely, but the words paint a possibly less lovely background?


----------



## great bear

seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible.


 Still you are one beautiful woman!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible.




Full non faded lipstick, no smudging to make up, after a full day and then swimming????


----------



## seavixen

happily_married said:


> I think many will agree!


^.^


Tad said:


> I hope that the unexpected packing up and move was not for horrible reasons. Picture is lovely, but the words paint a possibly less lovely background?


Yeah, I'm getting divorced. The sixty hours preceding it were largely atrocious.


great bear said:


> Still you are one beautiful woman!


Thank you! 


Ruby Ripples said:


> Full non faded lipstick, no smudging to make up, after a full day and then swimming????


Oh, the lipstick started out red, and the eyes didn't start out raccoon like that. Part of the lipstick's actually totally off at one corner, which is obvious to see, and it's mostly just liner left, anyway. But the angle was nice, so I don't much care. It came out pretty (for me) and I'm satisfied with it after the long, long day it marked the end of.


----------



## Deacone

seavixen said:


> Yeah, I'm getting divorced. The sixty hours preceding it were largely atrocious.



Oh hunny I'm sorry  You do looking absolutely fab for someone who has been through that shitty 60 hours. I would look like poo.


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> Oh hunny I'm sorry  You do looking absolutely fab for someone who has been through that shitty 60 hours. I would look like poo.



Yah, that ^^^^^

So sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## seavixen

Deacone said:


> Oh hunny I'm sorry  You do looking absolutely fab for someone who has been through that shitty 60 hours. I would look like poo.



Awh, thanks. I really have no idea how I was even awake, since I'd slept four hours max of those sixty. x.x


----------



## dwesterny

seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible.


I hope all works out well. The picture you posted is very lovely. However, I suggest further pictures be posted when you are rested and relaxed purely for the purpose of scientific evaluation and comparison. [emoji1] 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark

seavixen said:


> Yeah, I'm getting divorced. The sixty hours preceding it were largely atrocious.



Sorry to hear this. Best wishes to you while you navigate though this.


----------



## Paul

seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible.


This is an amazingly beautiful photo. You are very beautiful.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

seavixen said:


> My makeup was wrecked from a hot, humid day full of unexpectedly packing up my life and moving, followed by fantastic night swimming, but I think it's not too horrible.



You are gorgeous!


----------



## seavixen

My mom's mirror is dirty. 

View attachment 20150902_100911-1.jpg


----------



## Paul

WOW-still very pretty despite the dirty mirror. You are gorgeous.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Hello everyone!  Just me playing with my phone! 

View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## balletguy

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Hello everyone!  Just me playing with my phone!



You look great


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

balletguy said:


> You look great



Thanks!


----------



## Dansinfool

Very pretty fluffybutterfly80


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It has been for-ev-er since I posted, so thought I'd drop you guys a recent pic. Hope everyone's doing well!  

View attachment Screen Shot 2015-09-15 at 7.12.47 pm.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Hey all looking good x


----------



## Tad

FB80, BBM, Diva -- all looking great!

And BBM, it has been a while, it is great to see you looking so happy and relaxed  (at least, that is how I see the picture)


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It has been for-ev-er since I posted, so thought I'd drop you guys a recent pic. Hope everyone's doing well!



You look wonderful, as usual. Hope you're doing well to


----------



## Ruby Ripples

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey all looking good x



woah whats going on with your chin/jaw here? Looks like its been all cut and pasted!


----------



## landshark

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Hello everyone!  Just me playing with my phone!



Awesome! Glad to see you've resurfaced around here again. 



Ruby Ripples said:


> woah whats going on with your chin/jaw here? Looks like its been all cut and pasted!



Disregard, ID. This pic is perfect.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

happily_married said:


> Awesome! Glad to see you've resurfaced around here again.
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard, ID. This pic is perfect.




disregard. Is that an order? lol. i didn't say the picture wasn't perfect. Just that the photoshopping round the jaw is rather obvious and a bit... odd.


----------



## landshark

Ruby Ripples said:


> disregard. Is that an order? lol. i didn't say the picture wasn't perfect. Just that the photoshopping round the jaw is rather obvious and a bit... odd.



Well we have it on record, so why not review:



Ruby Ripples said:


> woah whats going on with your chin/jaw here? Looks like its been all cut and pasted!



It's a pretty unnecessary and downright unkind statement. I realize people open themselves up for sometimes harsh critique such as yours by posting their pictures. But understand, the idea is to encourage here. Nasty statements can be kept to one's self. 

It's especially ironic considering just minutes after blasting me for something unkind I said and did TWENTY YEARS AGO you turn around and as a grown adult say something unkind here. I hope the irony is not lost on those who echoed your sentiments on my thread. I've come a long way since the story I told on that thread. I don't know how old you are now, but I think it's safe to say too old to make immature and nasty comments such as the one you made to ID21. But you be you, Ms. Ripples.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

happily_married said:


> Well we have it on record, so why not review:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pretty unnecessary and downright unkind statement. I realize people open themselves up for sometimes harsh critique such as yours by posting their pictures. But understand, the idea is to encourage here. Nasty statements can be kept to one's self.
> 
> It's especially ironic considering just minutes after blasting me for something unkind I said and did TWENTY YEARS AGO you turn around and as a grown adult say something unkind here. I hope the irony is not lost on those who echoed your sentiments on my thread. I've come a long way since the story I told on that thread. I don't know how old you are now, but I think it's safe to say too old to make immature and nasty comments such as the one you made to ID21. But you be you, Ms. Ripples.



I think you should stop following me around the forum now jabbing at me, because I disagreed with one post you made. The woman has posted a photo with her jaw and chin CLEARLY photoshopped. Now why don't you go do something with your wife instead of "white knighting" where it's not required. Thanks.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It has been for-ev-er since I posted, so thought I'd drop you guys a recent pic. Hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> View attachment 121690



Wow, rapidly diminishing Ginny! You look really glowing and your hair is gorgeous with those goldilocks. I still don't know how you cope with the climate in Aus, I would expire! Obviously it suits you though.


----------



## landshark

Ruby Ripples said:


> I think you should stop following me around the forum now...



Don't flatter yourself. I view this thread regularly.



> The woman has posted a photo with her jaw and chin CLEARLY photoshopped. Now why don't you go do something with your wife instead of "white knighting" where it's not required. Thanks.



What's the value in pointing that out? Especially in a rude and nasty manner? And white knighting? Laughable. I'm simply pointing our your hypocrisy. If you're going to hold against someone something they said or did 20 years ago then maybe you should be a more decent human being now. If you don't like your hypocrisy being put on full display then don't put it on full display.

Reply if you feel so inclined. I'll read it but consider it the last word between us. I see no value I any further interaction with you.


----------



## Deacone

This thread has gotten a little angry! SO here is something to lighten the mood.

What do you get when you mix Governer Radcliffe's body with Pocahontas' face? 

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## landshark

^ Thank you for the levity and another beautiful and fun pic. And I apologize for my part in dampening the mood around here.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hallo. Just being happy.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

x0emnem0x said:


> Hallo. Just being happy.



Cute picture!! Happiness suits you!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Hallo. Just being happy.



Your so cute


----------



## Iannathedriveress

This was taken last Sunday but here I am at the St. Louis Zoo 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

You're turning the forum on its head!

P.S.: Love the new avatar. "Sadness" in her fuzzy sweater is so cute I want to give her a big hug.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Heh, thanks peeps.


----------



## Green Eyed King

x0emnem0x said:


> Hallo. Just being happy.



You have a very pretty smile which goes perfectly with your lovely face


----------



## x0emnem0x

Green Eyed King said:


> You have a very pretty smile which goes perfectly with your lovely face



Well thank you kindly!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Ruby Ripples said:


> woah whats going on with your chin/jaw here? Looks like its been all cut and pasted!




trust me nothing was photoshopped was just a pic on my phone uploaded on fb and then put on here


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My 2 month anniversary since I started testosterone blockers. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Deacone

ClutchingIA19 said:


> My 2 month anniversary since I started testosterone blockers.



You're looking absolutely wonderful ClutchingIA19! Looking so much happier  




My sister and I at Westonbirt Aboretum yesterday; just in time for all the trees to start turning and looking lovely and Autumny


----------



## dwesterny

Deacone said:


> You're looking absolutely wonderful ClutchingIA19! Looking so much happier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I at Westonbirt Aboretum yesterday; just in time for all the trees to start turning and looking lovely and Autumny



Pretty ladies and you look so much alike.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Took these last Monday the 16th


----------



## Tad

Ohio Lady said:


> Took these last Monday the 16th



Now that is a way to brighten up a Monday!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Thank you Tad


----------



## bbwbud

Ohio Lady said:


> Took these last Monday the 16th


 

Such a lovely smile...


----------



## Ohio Lady

At bbwbud: Thank you very much.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

First time seeing my great niece in six years....so glad for a suprise visit! 

View attachment Carol and Rylee.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Green Eyed Fairy: Awesome pic of you and your niece. Hope you both had a great visit.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I love been a plus size chick 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm a witch.  

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Missamanda

I'm not as active anymore but I lurk constantly so I suppose that's a thing. 
We'll just agree I'm a terrible member and i only update with selfies. 




in my defense database concepts is royally kicking my ass and all my studying is paying off.


----------



## seavixen

My idea of a Halloween costume this year is putting on a really cute wig. Seriously, I love this wig.

...And my mom's bathroom's in a bit of chaos behind me. Meh. 

View attachment red-0.jpg


View attachment red-long-1.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

seavixen said:


> My idea of a Halloween costume this year is putting on a really cute wig. Seriously, I love this wig.
> 
> ...And my mom's bathroom's in a bit of chaos behind me. Meh.



Your really pretty


----------



## balletguy

seavixen said:


> My idea of a Halloween costume this year is putting on a really cute wig. Seriously, I love this wig.
> 
> ...And my mom's bathroom's in a bit of chaos behind me. Meh.



You look great


----------



## Deacone

I've whacked out the christmas jumper


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> I've whacked out the christmas jumper



I honestly don't know quite what that means--I mean, I get the words on their own (including jumper is what we call a sweater on this side of the Atlantic), I'm just not quite sure of the meaning of the whole pic. BUT the pic is adorable, so I'm not gonna complain


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> I honestly don't know quite what that means--I mean, I get the words on their own (including jumper is what we call a sweater on this side of the Atlantic), I'm just not quite sure of the meaning of the whole pic. BUT the pic is adorable, so I'm not gonna complain



It means I pulled out the christmas sweater  Sorry, that was some serious English slang there; i forget myself


----------



## Snow Angel

This is a picture of me at Lake Meredith in Texas. 

View attachment DSCF5211.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 12096381_10206520856359148_1822994773426336650_n.jpg



This is the 2nd largest canyon near Amarillo, TX


----------



## CleverBomb

You both look happy if slightly windblown. 

So, is this the second largest canyon, or just the second largest near Amarillo?


----------



## swamptoad

Thanks man. Yes it was really windy that day. Palo Duro is the second largest in the United States next to the Grand Canyon.

Fun Fact:

The Yarlung Tsangpo *Grand Canyon* (or Tsangpo Canyon), along the Yarlung Tsangpo River in Tibet, is regarded by some as the deepest canyon in the world at 5,500 m (18,000 ft). It is slightly longer than the *Grand Canyon* in the United States.

(thank you copy and paste.)


----------



## Snow Angel

A picture of Swamptoad and I out and about seeing lights tonight. 

View attachment DSCF5321.jpg


----------



## Tad

Great pics, ST & SA!


----------



## swamptoad

Tad said:


> Great pics, ST & SA!




Thanks, Tad! :happy:


----------



## Snow Angel

Thank you Tad!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Of course, this shirt is ten years old. I used to be like a fine old wine. Now I'm just an old whiner. 

View attachment Robert Aged to Perfection 12 25 2015 a.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Oh my gosh I am super jealous of your telescope!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Of course, this shirt is ten years old. I used to be like a fine old wine. Now I'm just an old whiner.



Great picture Mr Ho Ho


----------



## swamptoad

Nice T-shirt! :happy: Great pic, sir!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My new lesbian necklace 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## luvmybhm

k. so this is from i think sept. selfie i sent my daughter so she could see my new hair color (thanks ms clairol!) some people have seen it, but if not, here ya go. my older daughter calls these my hipster glasses. lol. 

View attachment 20150907_205033.jpg


----------



## big_lad27

Decided to do the 52 week Photo Challenge this year, week 1 was a portrait picture


----------



## seavixen

New year's eve! My first one without a kiss since I was twenty. Boo, being single. But it was a fun night with my bestie! 

View attachment 2016-01-05 00.00.47.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Deacone

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1452255034.704969.jpg


Here is a thing of my face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

So many lovely pics!


----------



## Deannie

Luckiest girl in the world... 

View attachment IMG_0243.jpg


View attachment IMG_0252.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

What a lovely couple.


----------



## azerty

Blockierer said:


> What a lovely couple.



Beautiful in deed


----------



## Tad

Thirded!

Also: welcome


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I was at the St. Louis Motorcycle Show and my interest on riding a motorcycle is becoming more desirable than it ever has. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Victoria08

My last picture before I get glasses!


----------



## Tad

Nice pic!

Now, we'll be waiting for the first glasses pic


----------



## CleverBomb

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I was at the St. Louis Motorcycle Show and my interest on riding a motorcycle is becoming more desirable than it ever has.


Nice photo -- gotta love scooter girls!

And yes, motorscooters are just as fun as you imagine. If you liked that Honda, take a look at Vespa scooters -- they're what that Metropolitan was trying to look like. But they're not cheap, and there may not be a dealer near you. I happen to rather like mine, though  

Before you start riding, take the Motorcycle Safety Foundation Basic Rider Course -- you not only get a discount on your insurance, but also (in many states) won't have to take the riding test at the DMV. 

Have fun!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I'm loving the idea of owning a teardrop trailer. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## PrincessAmanda

My beautiful sister and I on New Years Eve! 

View attachment 934094_10156347464540324_7456134006180463435_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

What is a teardrop trailer?

And Amanda, lovely pic! But what is that in the background? It is pretty, but I can't quite figure out what I'm seeing.


----------



## PrincessAmanda

Tad said:


> What is a teardrop trailer?
> 
> And Amanda, lovely pic! But what is that in the background? It is pretty, but I can't quite figure out what I'm seeing.



lol Its part of the light display in Niagara Falls. Its a very beautiful sight lol. You can either walk by or drive. People come from all over to see it


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tad said:


> What is a teardrop trailer?



It's a mini camper.


----------



## Tad

ClutchingIA19 said:


> It's a mini camper.



Ah, and you were inside one -- I hadn't paid enough attention to the background to figure out the setting. And here I was thinking it was something like a very goth make-up tool or something


----------



## joey86

Sorry everyone I haven't been on for ages! But I had a car accident and I'm going to be at home for a few days  bored out of my mind! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Nice picture, Joey. Welcome back. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome back Joey


----------



## Deacone

joey86 said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been on for ages! But I had a car accident and I'm going to be at home for a few days  bored out of my mind!



Welcome back Joey, hope you're ok!


----------



## joey86

Yeah I'm fine thanks everyone ... Nice to see you all again!


----------



## Victoria08

25th birthday...back at the hotel and in bed by 9:30 &#128514; I think my wild youth is over, folks.


----------



## balletguy

Victoria08 said:


> 25th birthday...back at the hotel and in bed by 9:30 &#128514; I think my wild youth is over, folks.



Wow you look amazing.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Victoria08 said:


> 25th birthday...back at the hotel and in bed by 9:30 &#128514; I think my wild youth is over, folks.



It gets worse. I'm 78. For my 80th birthday, I plan to sleep until noon, get up, have a bite of cake, and go back to bed.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Wearing a tank top in January, because of 60's temperatures. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Wearing a tank top in January, because of 60's temperatures.



Wearing a biking shirt at 40 deg, sunny, Jan. 31, 2016. Note: No actual bicycles were harmed in this experiment. 

View attachment Robert biking shirt 40 deg January 30, 2016.jpg


----------



## Tad

Great pictures, all! Love that people enjoyed some warm weather 

Victoria -- happy belated birthday even if it was shorter than you might have expected. Hope it was fun all the same.


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Wearing a biking shirt at 40 deg, sunny, Jan. 31, 2016. Note: No actual bicycles were harmed in this experiment.



"You must spread some reputation around... blah blah blah" You look great Ho Ho. One week ago we got 22 inches of snow with single digit temperatures. In three days is supposed to be 60° I'm so confused at this point.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> " You look great Ho Ho. One week ago we got 22 inches of snow with single digit temperatures. In three days is supposed to be 60° I'm so confused at this point.



Liar, liar, pants on fire. I hate looking at those withered old-guy arms. There's a reason for it. I have rotator cuff damage in both arms and tendon damage in the left. You can't strengthen a muscle without something to pull against. I still do pretty well with what I have left - 70 lb. lat pulls, triceps push-downs and military presses. My legs are another story. I should have worn shorts. Until recently, I was doing straight-stack leg presses to 480 - 500 lbs. My back problems have prevented that recently, but between the gym and the bike, still doing pretty well for an old fella.


----------



## Victoria08

balletguy said:


> Wow you look amazing.


Thank you 


Tad said:


> Victoria -- happy belated birthday even if it was shorter than you might have expected. Hope it was fun all the same.


Thanks, Tad  



Ho Ho Tai said:


> It gets worse. I'm 78. For my 80th birthday, I plan to sleep until noon, get up, have a bite of cake, and go back to bed.


I think that sounds like a brilliant way to spend your birthday


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Liar, liar, pants on fire. I hate looking at those withered old-guy arms. There's a reason for it. I have rotator cuff damage in both arms and tendon damage in the left. You can't strengthen a muscle without something to pull against. I still do pretty well with what I have left - 70 lb. lat pulls, triceps push-downs and military presses. My legs are another story. I should have worn shorts. Until recently, I was doing straight-stack leg presses to 480 - 500 lbs. My back problems have prevented that recently, but between the gym and the bike, still doing pretty well for an old fella.



I speak only the truth. The other issue must be an old guy thing. I'm going in for surgery on my right arm the end of February. Have a bone spur cutting into my bicep tendon. Haven't been able to work out hard for about six months now and will have to wait another 2-3 months after the surgery before I can start back. For now, just a lot of walking and picture taking.


----------



## LeoGibson

daddyoh70 said:


> I speak only the truth. The other issue must be an old guy thing. I'm going in for surgery on my right arm the end of February. Have a bone spur cutting into my bicep tendon. Haven't been able to work out hard for about six months now and will have to wait another 2-3 months after the surgery before I can start back. For now, just a lot of walking and picture taking.



Sounds painful. Good luck on the procedure and hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## LeoGibson

Getting ready to do some front squats at the gym today.


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Sounds painful. Good luck on the procedure and hope you have a speedy recovery!



Thanks! Quite painful, depending on which way I move my arm, feels like someone is stabbing me with an icepick . Been putting it off for about 2-3 years now, but it's really starting to affect to many things in my life. Figured I'd better get it done now. Thing that pisses me off is, if I'd dealt with it when it started, I'd be long healed by now.


----------



## supersizebbw

Trying on something new


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Well . . . not really. I was on campus and wanted to buy another sweatshirt. 

Do you think that bulldog looks a bit nervous? 

View attachment Robert Bulldog shirt with Bulldog UMD 2_20_16 copy 2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Great picture Mr Ho ho!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

supersizebbw said:


> Trying on something new



Great dress- you have such a nice figure


----------



## supersizebbw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great dress- you have such a nice figure


Thanks girl!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Santa Barbara is amazing! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Tad

I love that there were three great pics posted in the last half day, that were all so completely different in every way other than being great pics.

And I think the bull dog just looks like it wants someone to take it out to a park to chase a stick (errr, telephone pole, perhaps, at its size?)


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Me and my new do!! A change for me 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I can't rep Heather or Shan, but you are both gorgeous! 

Me in the Captain's chair (where I belong  ) at a recent Trek con.


----------



## balletguy

canadianbbw4u said:


> Me and my new do!! A change for me
> 
> View attachment 123639


 
You look great!!!


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can't rep Heather or Shan, but you are both gorgeous!
> 
> Me in the Captain's chair (where I belong  ) at a recent Trek con.



Very nice picture


----------



## canadianbbw4u

HeatherBBW said:


> Santa Barbara is amazing!



I love that outfit!!! Where did you get it from?! (I hope they ship to Canada!)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I made a new friend today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Tad

I thought I'd read in other posts that you were sick? You certainly look on top of the world in that pic!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Oh I am sick, lol. This picture was a bit older but still more recent haha.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Hey not posted in a while so thought i would say hi to everyone ....


----------



## Iannathedriveress

This is me last night hanging out with some friends. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Most recent pics.. been a while since I posted one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> This is me last night hanging out with some friends.



Hope you had fun!



Ohio Lady said:


> Most recent pics.. been a while since I posted one.



You look really pretty in that color blue- it really suits you


----------



## azerty

Ohio Lady said:


> Most recent pics.. been a while since I posted one.



Yes blue suits you well


----------



## Ohio Lady

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hope you had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> You look really pretty in that color blue- it really suits you


Thank you GEF.. Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Ohio Lady

azerty said:


> Yes blue suits you well


Thank you Azerty


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Post evening facial mask from a few nights ago. Was feeling fresh and clean! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Recently made a big move. From Illinois to Rhode Island. I'm getting all settled in and this was last week just before a job interview. Loving being back on the east coast! <3 

View attachment 13092178_851245881384_6739102525393999957_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Recently made a big move. From Illinois to Rhode Island. I'm getting all settled in and this was last week just before a job interview. Loving being back on the east coast! <3



Very nice picture and beautiful haircut


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

azerty said:


> Very nice picture and beautiful haircut


Thank u! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockierer

Me, taken in front of a lilac bush 2 hours ago.
Curiosity: post No. 1.111 

View attachment Manni Mai 2016.jpg


----------



## Tad

Cool pic, cool post number


----------



## Amiga

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey not posted in a while so thought i would say hi to everyone ....



Really beautiful!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here I am being on 9 months since Spiro and 6 months since Estradial and Finasteride. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## CleverBomb

1. Looking good!
2. I'm pretty sure the listing of the side effects failed to include "will occasionally turn you upside down". You might want to look into whether there's a class action suit out there for that.


----------



## Tad

CleverBomb said:


> 1. Looking good!
> 2. I'm pretty sure the listing of the side effects failed to include "will occasionally turn you upside down". You might want to look into whether there's a class action suit out there for that.



1: I agree!
2: She doesn't look upside down to me?


----------



## CleverBomb

Tad said:


> 1: I agree!
> 2: She doesn't look upside down to me?


The image displays upside-down in my browser (Firefox 46.0.1 on Win7).

I've seen the same glitch on other sites; it may be an issue with how the phone used to take the picture encodes its orientation.


----------



## Tad

CleverBomb said:


> The image displays upside-down in my browser (Firefox 46.0.1 on Win7).
> 
> I've seen the same glitch on other sites; it may be an issue with how the phone used to take the picture encodes its orientation.



I've only looked at it on my phone (Android). Interesting the differences.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I was on iPhone and it was upside down for me as well. It is it anymore.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I've aged. I'm still out there somewhere though.  

View attachment boyyouveaged.jpg


----------



## landshark

Don't worry about aging, Lilly. Fine wine and a good bourbon age as well!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

LillyBBBW said:


> I've aged. I'm still out there somewhere though.



Heh! Heh! (in a cracked, cackling voice) Who hasn't? In my imagination, you still sing me to sleep. What are you doing these days, professionally?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Heh! Heh! (in a cracked, cackling voice) Who hasn't? In my imagination, you still sing me to sleep. What are you doing these days, professionally?


 
Hi Ho Ho.  I am mostly ok. Hanging with a different crowd, singing with a few new bands and holding my own. Otherwise I haven't changed all that much. Hope all is well with you! Glad to see some of the people I remember here. Hi all!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Here's me! Wild and fat and blue~ 

View attachment tumblr_o7makd9wZ91qkdf8zo2_540.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here I am feeling sexy 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Ohio Lady

This was taken on May 27, 2016 before going out for the day...


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Iannathedriveress

Okay this was taken last week but still recent. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## landshark

x0emnem0x said:


>



If you posted a picture a day I would look at all of them!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Okay this was taken last week but still recent.




Pretty! ,


----------



## x0emnem0x

happily_married said:


> If you posted a picture a day I would look at all of them!



Awww, haha. Thank you for the kind words. I needed them today.


----------



## Hugh Jaguy

happily_married said:


> If you posted a picture a day I would look at all of them!



So beautiful


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank you! Daw.


----------



## 4lokopandas




----------



## Blockierer

Just for fun  

View attachment Dim Manni 201605 grau.jpg


----------



## stoneyman

x0emnem0x said:


>



oh my, what an adorable lady!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank you!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I'll chime in with all the boys here- this is a great pic, girly!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thank you lover. <3


----------



## seavixen

Some new selfies, because whatever. ^.^ 

View attachment new-selfies-1.jpg


----------



## landshark

seavixen said:


> Some new selfies, because whatever. ^.^



You are looking great, SV! I don't think anyone would complain if you posted more pics!


----------



## bbwbud

seavixen said:


> Some new selfies, because whatever. ^.^


 
Lovely as always!


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> Some new selfies, because whatever. ^.^



Very nice pictures


----------



## Iannathedriveress

seavixen said:


> Some new selfies, because whatever. ^.^



You look fabulous


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

On vacation at the beach! 

View attachment 284ca241-55a0-49d7-b30f-e05a8b5f81e9.jpg


----------



## bbwbud

Very pretty, GEF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bbwbud said:


> Very pretty, GEF!




Thank you Bud


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> On vacation at the beach!



You look awesome!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Being Smiley and cute <3 

View attachment IMG_4279.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffingkit said:


> Being Smiley and cute <3



I love your hair


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I wearing my new shirt that my mom bought me. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

happily_married said:


> You look awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## landshark

Stuffingkit said:


> Being Smiley and cute <3



Yes you are...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here I am at the St. Louis Pridefest yesterday 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Snapchat and I have been close friends. LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Stuffingkit said:


> Being Smiley and cute <3


So cute! Jealous of your hair! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Iannathedriveress said:


> Here I am at the St. Louis Pridefest yesterday


Lookin good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

I bought a new phone last week, and when I was fiddling around the camera in it I took this pick. I liked how the windows show a mix of what is outside and reflections of what is inside (as for the doofus in the middle, well at least it is a pretty honest pick of me).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Snapchat and I have been close friends. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Always cute!



Tad said:


> I bought a new phone last week, and when I was fiddling around the camera in it I took this pick. I liked how the windows show a mix of what is outside and reflections of what is inside (as for the doofus in the middle, well at least it is a pretty honest pick of me).



You, too


----------



## x0emnem0x

Bored and decided to play with makeup.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Bored and decided to play with makeup.



Very nice picture : beautiful hear, eyes and face.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

x0emnem0x said:


> Bored and decided to play with makeup.


Lookin good, girl!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Bored and decided to play with makeup.



Look sexy hun


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks all!


----------



## Ruffie

It appears you haven't posted in some time..blah blah so here is a picture of me ready to head off to work. 

View attachment IMG_1278.jpg


----------



## azerty

Ruffie said:


> It appears you haven't posted in some time..blah blah so here is a picture of me ready to head off to work.



Very nice picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My new haircut. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

You can break them down, with your highs and your lows. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## landshark

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> You can break them down, with your highs and your lows.



Stunning, Sarah! Beautiful smile!


----------



## Austin093

Hey all, here's a recent pic of me lol (No this is not fake) 

View attachment 13667963_10208703010646217_5262878296099667152_o.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Been a long time, y'all, but here's a pic from Saturday night.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

[Sorry, accidental double post. ]


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Been a long time, y'all, but here's a pic from Saturday night.



Looking good. Hope you're fine


----------



## Deacone

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Been a long time, y'all, but here's a pic from Saturday night.



What a wonderful photo! That dress looks amazing and you look stunning  

I've been in New Zealand the last 2 weeks, I've taken far too many photos, so here is a collage of the many photos of my face lol


----------



## Saxphon

To 'Sara Laughs A Lot' ........ What a beautiful picture. Incredible.


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> [Sorry, accidental double post. ]


Good to see you again, and looking happy!


----------



## Shosh

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Been a long time, y'all, but here's a pic from Saturday night.


 Very cute 
I love your dress.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 13895289_10154386381308374_7153940371716522849_n.jpg


Taken yesterday


----------



## CleverBomb

Good to see you, too! 
Seems the Aussies are representing well, today!


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125024
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday



Very Nice picture. I also like the bow tie


----------



## Shosh

CleverBomb said:


> Good to see you, too!
> Seems the Aussies are representing well, today!


 Thanks 
Well I am Australian, Ginny is an American, even though she lives here.


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> Very Nice picture. I also like the bow tie


 Thank you


----------



## Blockierer

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125024
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday



Nice picture.  Even the new Russian nesting doll tattoo can be seen. It fits you well.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 125034


Studied too hard, therefore my hair gets big


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Shosh said:


> Thanks
> Well I am Australian, Ginny is an American, even though she lives here.



Only for a couple more years. Then I'll be an Aussie citizen, too, and I'll be both.


----------



## Shosh

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Only for a couple more years. Then I'll be an Aussie citizen, too, and I'll be both.


 Wow that is fantastic! Congratulations


----------



## Shosh

Blockierer said:


> Nice picture.  Even the new Russian nesting doll tattoo can be seen. It fits you well.


 Thanks so much Blocky


----------



## great bear

Always good to see you. And you are as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Shosh

great bear said:


> Always good to see you. And you are as beautiful as ever.


 Thank you so much


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just sitting at home tonight enjoying the realization that I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## asdfghjk

Hi.


----------



## Paul

x0emnem0x said:


> Just sitting at home tonight enjoying the realization that I don't work tomorrow.


That's a very pretty pic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Paul

asdfghjk said:


> Hi.



Cute picture  <3


----------



## Takeshi

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> You can break them down, with your highs and your lows.



beautiful!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Just sitting at home tonight enjoying the realization that I don't work tomorrow.



You're so pretty


----------



## Victoria08

I'm still here! Just not around quite as much.

Excuse the messy hair


----------



## Spanky

Back in flannel.... 

View attachment 20160410_160313_HDR-1-1.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hello flannel. I likey!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Victoria08 said:


> I'm still here! Just not around quite as much.
> 
> Excuse the messy hair



You're really cute


----------



## Victoria08

Iannathedriveress said:


> You're really cute



Thank you!


----------



## AuntHen

Here I am. The same except older and fatter... errr, I mean wiser 

Please excuse my hair haha. I am trying to grow it out again and it is in that horrid inbetween stage and my pony tail always falls out a bit :doh:


----------



## bbwbud

Simply gorgeous, you have a beautiful smile, lovely eyes and some other good things that come in pairs!


----------



## Ohio Lady

You are very pretty.. Love the dress..


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

fat9276 said:


> Here I am. The same except older and fatter... errr, I mean wiser
> 
> Please excuse my hair haha. I am trying to grow it out again and it is in that horrid inbetween stage and my pony tail always falls out a bit :doh:



Hi, you are gorgeous and curiosity how much are you tall? You seem giant!


----------



## balletguy

fat9276 said:


> Here I am. The same except older and fatter... errr, I mean wiser
> 
> Please excuse my hair haha. I am trying to grow it out again and it is in that horrid inbetween stage and my pony tail always falls out a bit :doh:


 


You look great, cute dress as well


----------



## AuntHen

...................


----------



## AuntHen

ssbbw_lovers said:


> Hi, you are gorgeous and curiosity how much are you tall? You seem giant!



I was going to let this go and I thought about it a couple of days and nope, still bothers me... your compliment takes a sour note with me because do you ask short women "how tall are you, you seem dwarfish"?????

I know you probably were just truly being CURIOUS and yes I am tall (although I hardly think 5ft 10inches would be defined as giant) but as someone who has been ridiculed for being tall (by shorter males mind you) since she was 11 years old, with terms like "moose, big bird, godzilla, etc", your comment comes across as very insensitive to me. :/


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

fat9276 said:


> I was going to let this go and I thought about it a couple of days and nope, still bothers me... your compliment takes a sour note with me because do you ask short women "how tall are you, you seem dwarfish"?????
> 
> I know you probably were just truly being CURIOUS and yes I am tall (although I hardly think 5ft 10inches would be defined as giant) but as someone who has been ridiculed for being tall (by shorter males mind you) since she was 11 years old, with terms like "moose, big bird, godzilla, etc", your comment comes across as very insensitive to me. :/



It wasn't absolutley my intention to offend you or to bother you and I apologize if my question did that effect.
I evidently used a wrong word in my question.
I intended to ask how much tall you were because in the picture you seemed very very tall and nothing more than the curiosity.
The photos sometime make falling in error.
Please don't be angry with me.


----------



## baxter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125024
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday



Gorgeous :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

Got rid of my hair - it was thoroughly annoying, and I'm also getting on a bit.


----------



## DearPrudence

Been forever since I've browsed this site-- thought I'd say hi and leave a newer pic.


----------



## Adamantoise

DearPrudence said:


> Been forever since I've browsed this site-- thought I'd say hi and leave a newer pic.



Welcome back. This is a very cute picture, you have a lovely smile .


----------



## InkedKat

Hello! New member here. I'm really enjoying what I'm seeing in this forum with so much positivity!
Howdy from West Texas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome Kat- very pretty!


----------



## Adamantoise

InkedKat said:


> Hello! New member here. I'm really enjoying what I'm seeing in this forum with so much positivity!
> Howdy from West Texas.



Ooh, 'ello! Lovely eyes you've got there, Miss. :blush:

Also, welcome to Dimensions...


----------



## Ohio Lady

It's me again playing around with the camera.


----------



## bbwbud

Ohio Lady said:


> It's me again playing around with the camera.


 

Very nice, Lady!


----------



## Ohio Lady

bbwbud said:


> Very nice, Lady!



Thank you bbwbud


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Everyone is so cute on this site!


----------



## azerty

Ohio Lady said:


> It's me again playing around with the camera.



Very nice


----------



## thatgirl08

Felt inspired to check out Dims again and like old times I couldn't leave without posting a selfie... 

View attachment picture.jpg


----------



## Tad

*waves at thatgirl dashes through the forum*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

thatgirl08 said:


> Felt inspired to check out Dims again and like old times I couldn't leave without posting a selfie...



Prettier than ever!


----------



## Jack Secret

thatgirl08 said:


> Felt inspired to check out Dims again and like old times I couldn't leave without posting a selfie...




What a beauty


----------



## x0emnem0x

So gorgeous!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I dressed up as a witch for Halloween 

View attachment IMG_8579.JPG


----------



## x0emnem0x

Brother (left), myself, and my beau. We went to my brothers play that he has been rehearsing for weeks and weeks. It was pretty good! It was a cute story about some ghost children trapped in a house by a curse.


----------



## bbwbud

Those children wouldn't be the Chicago Cubs by any chance?


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 12961728_10156716826795277_5517196639950085953_n.jpg

Nursing student. love my scrubs!


----------



## Deacone

It's been a while! Here's a thing  Westonbirt Arboretum with husband <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Takeshi said:


> View attachment 125600
> 
> Nursing student. love my scrubs!



Like your sushi rolls


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> It's been a while! Here's a thing  Westonbirt Arboretum with husband <3



You guys look so great! And the trees are stunning.


----------



## JolieRonde

Nice pictures there, thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Deacone

can't help myself, just installed a mirrored door on my wardrobe. Sorry about the messy flat XD


----------



## Ohio Lady

Took this one yesterday ~


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone, Very nice picture of the two of you.. Love the fall scenery behind you.


----------



## Tad

While waiting for an email with a file I needed, I got to goofing around with my phone's camera in our shipping room at work, and I like how this pic turned out (other than the state of my shirt, doh!)


----------



## Jeannie

Tad said:


> While waiting for an email with a file I needed, I got to goofing around with my phone's camera in our shipping room at work, and I like how this pic turned out (other than the state of my shirt, doh!)



Great angle! Your belly looks fabulous! :smitten:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tad said:


> While waiting for an email with a file I needed, I got to goofing around with my phone's camera in our shipping room at work, and I like how this pic turned out (other than the state of my shirt, doh!)



Whew!  I think there must be a heat wave looking at this picture.


----------



## AmandaLynn

This is pretty recent.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> While waiting for an email with a file I needed, I got to goofing around with my phone's camera in our shipping room at work, and I like how this pic turned out (other than the state of my shirt, doh!)



((( poke poke )))


----------



## Tad

AmandaLynn said:


> This is pretty recent.



Lovely! To my eye there is still something of the southerner in how you look, I think? Do you feel your style stands out at all in NYC, or am I just imagining things?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Lovely! To my eye there is still something of the southerner in how you look, I think? Do you feel your style stands out at all in NYC, or am I just imagining things?



It's only been 5 months, LOL 

For the most part, I blend in until I have to talk.


----------



## Tracyarts




----------



## Forgotten_Futures

AmandaLynn said:


> This is pretty recent.



\o/ Two cuties!



AmandaLynn said:


> ((( poke poke )))



((( poke poke ))) yourself = P


----------



## Shosh

View attachment FB_IMG_1481191187149.jpg

Living life, happy, it's almost the end of the year


----------



## landshark

Cross posted from another thread:


----------



## Jack Secret

AmandaLynn said:


> This is pretty recent.



Two cuties indeed!


----------



## dbmneto

nice photo!!!


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125834
> 
> Living life, happy, it's almost the end of the year



Nice picture, nice bow tie and nice picture on the wall


----------



## Deacone

Christmas jumper day


----------



## baxter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125834
> 
> Living life, happy, it's almost the end of the year



Gorgeous :smitten:


----------



## Kristal

Recent Picture


----------



## AmyJo1976

Kristal said:


> Recent Picture



Those booties look warm


----------



## AmyJo1976

This is a couple days ago.


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> This is a couple days ago.



So pretty!


----------



## Deacone

My sister and I


----------



## AmyJo1976

Wow, you two look a lot alike!


----------



## Kristal

You are all soooo photogenic.


----------



## freakyfred

subtle shirt! 

View attachment me1.png


----------



## seavixen

Because selfie. I dunno. 

View attachment IMG_20161226_220039_016.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I finally found a hat that fits me thanks to Torrid. 

View attachment IMG_8684.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976

It looks very pretty on you


----------



## Tad

I love all these new pick


----------



## AmandaLynn

Happy holidays from Lafayette, La.


----------



## AmyJo1976

So pretty!


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> So pretty!



You are going to make me blush again.


----------



## Kristal

And once more again.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Kristal said:


> And once more again.



Thank you


----------



## azerty

AmandaLynn said:


> Happy holidays from Lafayette, La.



Very nice picture. And from Lafayette, rings a bell for me from France


----------



## AmandaLynn

azerty said:


> Very nice picture. And from Lafayette, rings a bell for me from France



Wow... the first time I read that it sounded different. Thank you.


----------



## Deacone

Me and ze hubby!


----------



## landshark

Deacone said:


> Me and ze hubby!



Always love your pics!


----------



## Leem

You both look happy! Really nice pic.


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Me and ze hubby!



Sweet and beautiful picture. You look so happy


----------



## LeoGibson

On the job.


----------



## swamptoad

A more recent picture of the two of us. We were out looking at all of the downtown Christmas lights. It was a very cold that night! 

View attachment 15672897_10210126170289743_2853158526501558876_n.jpg


----------



## Saxphon

AmandaLynn said:


> Happy holidays from Lafayette, La.


 
I know I'm late to the party on this one, but that is a very pretty picture of you, Amanda.


----------



## Deacone

Taken last night with husband  

View attachment 16176757_10154728897954961_1854944539_n.jpg


----------



## fats1969

Forgotten_Futures said:


> \o/ Two cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((( poke poke ))) yourself = P





Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hello everyone 

View attachment IMG_8808.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976

So gorgeous!


----------



## azerty

Iannathedriveress said:


> Hello everyone



Very nice picture


----------



## Am Jim

Iannathedriveress said:


> Hello everyone



Looking great!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Iannathedriveress said:


> Hello everyone



Wonderful!


----------



## Rojodi

"Busily" working from home


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Blue Tongue 

View attachment IMG_8849.JPG


----------



## AmyJo1976

Blue tongue! Nice lol


----------



## Kristal

Recent enough 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Kristal said:


> Recent enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


 
That shirt looks a little strained around the belly


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> That shirt looks a little strained around the belly



A little strained, LOL


----------



## Kristal

I only have an eighth of a tank of food left in it. So I need to go to Hometown Buffet to top off my tank. 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmandaLynn

Kristal said:


> I only have an eighth of a tank of food left in it. So I need to go to Hometown Buffet to top off my tank.
> 
> Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk




* poke poke *


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Not my most recent picture but I love how flattering this dress is on me. 

View attachment IMG_8863.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Iannathedriveress said:


> Not my most recent picture but I love how flattering this dress is on me.


 
You look great in it!


----------



## Tracii

Cute dress Ianna.
Short? long?


----------



## Am Jim

Iannathedriveress said:


> Not my most recent picture but I love how flattering this dress is on me.



I like it!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Iannathedriveress said:


> Not my most recent picture but I love how flattering this dress is on me.



Wow! great!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tracii said:


> Cute dress Ianna.
> Short? long?



It's a short dress with leggings


----------



## Tracii

Super cute and looks great on you.
Love the color and pattern too.


----------



## Leem

Love the dress, it is super cute.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 126475


This isn't like "today" recent, but recent nonetheless. It was a beautiful day studying at the beach.


----------



## Kristal

Kinda recent 

View attachment kristal 002.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 126475
> 
> 
> This isn't like "today" recent, but recent nonetheless. It was a beautiful day studying at the beach.


 
You look gorgeous Love that print on your top too. Must be nice to live near the beach!


----------



## Tracii

So many pretty ladies on here thats for sure.


----------



## FatAndProud

AmyJo1976 said:


> You look gorgeous Love that print on your top too. Must be nice to live near the beach!



Thank you, love! :wubu:


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> This isn't like "today" recent, but recent nonetheless. It was a beautiful day studying at the beach.



Very nice picture


----------



## Blockierer

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 126475
> 
> 
> This isn't like "today" recent, but recent nonetheless. It was a beautiful day studying at the beach.


Lovely pic!  Next time tell me to which beach you are going.


----------



## FatAndProud

azerty said:


> Very nice picture



Thank you 



Blockierer said:


> Lovely pic!  Next time tell me to which beach you are going.



Thank you, sir! I'm going to the beach where there's lots of sun and plenty of breeze! Come find me!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got to meet Janet Mock for the second time. 

View attachment IMG_8973.jpg


----------



## tigereyes

AnnMarie said:


> I'm alive. Still fat.


I remember you from some years back. You always had a gift with the pen, struck me as very smart, and on top of all that were a dish and a half. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## asdfghjk

Taken 05/25/2017 

View attachment Taken 05-25-2017.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

New haircut
New camera 

View attachment WIN_20170602_16_46_42_Pro.jpg


----------



## Kristal

This morning


----------



## Blockierer

Just for fun 

View attachment Manni grey.jpg


----------



## Fantasist

Just hanging out after a thunderstorm. Thankful the temperature dropped. 

View attachment IMG_0989.PNG


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fantasist said:


> Just hanging out after a thunderstorm. Thankful the temperature dropped.


 
Very pretty smile


----------



## AmandaLynn

Fantasist said:


> Just hanging out after a thunderstorm. Thankful the temperature dropped.





Wonderful pic.


----------



## Fantasist

AmyJo1976 said:


> Very pretty smile





AmandaLynn said:


> Wonderful pic.



Thank you both very much


----------



## Am Jim

Fantasist said:


> Just hanging out after a thunderstorm. Thankful the temperature dropped.



Looks like you could be a little mischievous at times!


Of course in a good way.


----------



## landshark

Fantasist said:


> Just hanging out after a thunderstorm. Thankful the temperature dropped.



Love it!:smitten:

I love how confident you appear in this and some of your other pics. I can say the same about several other lovely women who are regulars here. I am so envious of that confidence, not for myself but for my wife. She's as gorgeous as they get but just doesn't think so and all because of her weight. Yet she'll see another plus size woman and comment on how good she looks! So she can appreciate plus size women, just not herself.

A friend of hers recently said to her she'd kill it as a plus size model. She responded she didn't want to be a plus size model, she wanted to be smaller.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fantasist said:


> Just hanging out after a thunderstorm. Thankful the temperature dropped.



Beautiful Picture


----------



## Fantasist

Am Jim said:


> Looks like you could be a little mischievous at times!
> 
> 
> Of course in a good way.



Are my horns showing? Lol. I can neither confirm nor deny anything


----------



## Fantasist

happily_married said:


> Love it!:smitten:
> 
> I love how confident you appear in this and some of your other pics. I can say the same about several other lovely women who are regulars here. I am so envious of that confidence, not for myself but for my wife. She's as gorgeous as they get but just doesn't think so and all because of her weight. Yet she'll see another plus size woman and comment on how good she looks! So she can appreciate plus size women, just not herself.
> 
> A friend of hers recently said to her she'd kill it as a plus size model. She responded she didn't want to be a plus size model, she wanted to be smaller.



Often the path to confidence is not an easy one, and I think we all have times when we feel lacking. For me, confidence came when I realized I did not need to measure my worth by anyone else's standard. She is lucky to have a strong support system in you, and hopefully she will learn to love her body at any size. Best wishes.



Iannathedriveress said:


> Beautiful Picture



Thank you both. Very kind of you to say.:happy:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fantasist said:


> Are my horns showing? Lol. I can neither confirm nor deny anything



lol! Great answer!


----------



## landshark

Fantasist said:


> Often the path to confidence is not an easy one, and I think we all have times when we feel lacking. For me, confidence came when I realized I did not need to measure my worth by anyone else's standard. She is lucky to have a strong support system in you, and hopefully she will learn to love her body at any size. Best wishes.



Thank you. After reading this I gave it a lot of thought and can honestly say I think she genuinely doesn't car what others think of her. Her lack of confidence in herself seems to be legitimately derived from her own disappointment in herself and not a sense of embarrassment or concern about what others think. She's actually pretty bold and unapologetic when she discerns someone else is being critical. I'd go so far as to say she confidently struts her stuff if she feels she's under a critical eye. But she's definitely her own worst critic. She was thick as a teen but not nearly as big as she is now. Then a few years ago she lost quite a bit of her weight and gained it all back, so she's definitely disappointed in herself for that. 

It's definitely still a problem, this self loathing of hers, but I suppose on some level it's better it's derived from within: a sense of critical self evaluation from one who believes she can do better for herself rather than one who has bought into the outside message she's received from a society/culture that shows contempt for plus size women. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

At lunch with workmates yesterday- my pal snapped a selfie of us together. 

View attachment Carol n Tammy Long HOrn.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At lunch with workmates yesterday- my pal snapped a selfie of us together.



Gorgeous as always! Love the pink frames


----------



## Leem

Love the glasses!


----------



## Blockierer

Ladies in black, I cannot resist.


----------



## Tad

Looking good in black and pink, Greenie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmyJo1976 said:


> Gorgeous as always! Love the pink frames





Leem said:


> Love the glasses!





Blockierer said:


> Ladies in black, I cannot resist.





Tad said:


> Looking good in black and pink, Greenie!



Thank you all- the glasses are really a light purple but the lighting must have affected the color. I had to pull out my reading glasses to see the menu and that's the pair I keep in my pocketbook. Luckily they are only drugstore readers instead of me having to pay for expensive prescription glasses!
We were all wearing black for a photo of all of us for the resident doctors leaving the practice at the end of the month.


----------



## JMCGB

Haven't posted in the lounge in a while but I'm still around.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At lunch with workmates yesterday- my pal snapped a selfie of us together.



Looking good :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Looking good :kiss2:




Awww thanks Roj


----------



## AmyJo1976

Dinner tonight


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> Dinner tonight



Gorgeous!!


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Gorgeous!!


 
Aww thank you!


----------



## Rojodi

Disco Rog lives! 

View attachment WIN_20170615_14_32_07_Pro.jpg


View attachment WIN_20170615_14_32_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmyJo1976 said:


> Dinner tonight


So very pretty! :bow:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So very pretty! :bow:


 
Thank you!:blush:


----------



## AuntHen

JMCGB said:


> Haven't posted in the lounge in a while but I'm still around.



Nice to see you are still around, J!


----------



## JMCGB

fat9276 said:


> Nice to see you are still around, J!



Thank you. It's been a while but I have checked in here and there while I was gone. How are you doing?


----------



## AuntHen

I cut my hair!


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> I cut my hair!



Very nice picture et beautiful hair cut


----------



## AmyJo1976

fat9276 said:


> I cut my hair!


 
That cut looks really cute on you


----------



## freakyfred

Fairly recent one~ 

View attachment 645112955a0bb14c72b40a61a6df2f39.png


----------



## Tad

Looking good Fred, 9276.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> I cut my hair!





freakyfred said:


> Fairly recent one~




Two Cuties!!


----------



## freakyfred

Tad said:


> Looking good Fred, 9276.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Two Cuties!!



Thank you :>!!!


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 18447279_10211247390033164_739188290047325513_n.jpg


Jeff and Rebecca


----------



## largenlovely

i'm sitting out in the yard trying to get some sun. i've been so dang white i'm almost translucent lol 

messy hair/no makeup so ignore all that haha 

View attachment outside.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> i'm sitting out in the yard trying to get some sun. i've been so dang white i'm almost translucent lol
> 
> messy hair/no makeup so ignore all that haha


 
I know exactly how that feels! Have fun in the sun girl!


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya  as much rain as we've had, it's nice to get some sun for a minute lol



AmyJo1976 said:


> I know exactly how that feels! Have fun in the sun girl!


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> i'm sitting out in the yard trying to get some sun. i've been so dang white i'm almost translucent lol
> 
> messy hair/no makeup so ignore all that haha



Wonderful natural picture


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> thank ya  as much rain as we've had, it's nice to get some sun for a minute lol


 
I know, it's rained every few days here since like April. Don't have time to do anything but work and mow the yard lol!


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya hon  



azerty said:


> Wonderful natural picture



hahaha i was outside thinking the same thing..man that grass is really growing lol



AmyJo1976 said:


> I know, it's rained every few days here since like April. Don't have time to do anything but work and mow the yard lol!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 127424


Beach hair


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 127424
> 
> 
> Beach hair





largenlovely said:


> i'm sitting out in the yard trying to get some sun. i've been so dang white i'm almost translucent lol
> 
> messy hair/no makeup so ignore all that haha



Both of you look lovely


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I haven't posted here in a while so here I am at a Pride event. 

View attachment IMG_9543.JPG


----------



## ArtLover26

Lots of lovely ladies out there. I hope the gentlemen are treating you right. Here is a so os recent picture of me. 

View attachment 20160923_194011.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

thank you 



Iannathedriveress said:


> Both of you look lovely


----------



## largenlovely

I went out to eat with an old friend last night  

View attachment 19983793_10213432272511402_562330216584215929_o.jpg


----------



## ArtLover26

very pretty!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

thank you very much 



ArtLover26 said:


> very pretty!!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Smiling somewhat 

View attachment WIN_20170711_17_06_26_Pro.jpg


View attachment WIN_20170711_17_06_07_Pro.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> I went out to eat with an old friend last night


 
Lookin good girl! And really happy too Love the hair!


----------



## largenlovely

thank you, it's starting to grow out some and that's got me feeling better lol. i had it a dark burgundy red but changed it back to blonde. so some of the leftover red is showing in the back but i'm gonna bleach that out again this month lol



AmyJo1976 said:


> Lookin good girl! And really happy too Love the hair!


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> I went out to eat with an old friend last night



Love this! You look so cute and pleasant, like you're fun to be around.


----------



## largenlovely

oh thank you haha what a great compliment  i do TRY to be fun and pleasant as much as possible haha



happily_married said:


> Love this! You look so cute and pleasant, like you're fun to be around.


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> oh thank you haha what a great compliment  i do TRY to be fun and pleasant as much as possible haha



Hopefully we all try! Some of us succeed more so than others. And a whole bunch don't even try!

I'm sure you're perfectly pleasant to be around!


----------



## largenlovely

yeah nobody wants to be around a negative nancy lol



happily_married said:


> Hopefully we all try! Some of us succeed more so than others. And a whole bunch don't even try!
> 
> I'm sure you're perfectly pleasant to be around!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tonight after dinner. We had pizza!


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> thank you, it's starting to grow out some and that's got me feeling better lol. i had it a dark burgundy red but changed it back to blonde. so some of the leftover red is showing in the back but i'm gonna bleach that out again this month lol


 
I bet you look lovely as a red head


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> yeah nobody wants to be around a negative nancy lol



So true. Some people aren't happy until they're miserable!:doh:

I'm pleasant to be around! My dog can't get enough! 

View attachment FullSizeRender.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

that's a 4th meal...4th meals are awesome lol



AmyJo1976 said:


> Tonight after dinner. We had pizza!


----------



## largenlovely

omg i love that dog!!!! i'm a dog person..i'm allergic to cats but i can't get enough of dogs lol. We have 2 big dogs but not as big as that lol



happily_married said:


> So true. Some people aren't happy until they're miserable!:doh:
> 
> I'm pleasant to be around! My dog can't get enough!


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> omg i love that dog!!!! i'm a dog person..i'm allergic to cats but i can't get enough of dogs lol. We have 2 big dogs but not as big as that lol



He's a big teady bear!


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> that's a 4th meal...4th meals are awesome lol


It was actually my fourth meal today lol!



happily_married said:


> He's a big teady bear!


That is an awesome dog! What breed is it? very big!


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> Tonight after dinner. We had pizza!



You look very satisfied.



AmyJo1976 said:


> That is an awesome dog! What breed is it? very big!



He's a leonberger. He's not even fully grown. A large male can get up to 185. Ours is 135 now. He'll be 2 in October. My guess is he'll fill out at 165 or so.


----------



## AmyJo1976

happily_married said:


> You look very satisfied.


Oh I am very satisfied at the moment




happily_married said:


> He's a leonberger. He's not even fully grown. A large male can get up to 185. Ours is 135 now. He'll be 2 in October. My guess is he'll fill out at 165 or so.


Nice! I don't think I've ever seen one of those before. He's beautiful


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> Tonight after dinner. We had pizza!



Looks like the early stages of a food coma. Beautiful.


----------



## largenlovely

he totally looks like a sweet cuddle buddy lol



happily_married said:


> He's a big teady bear!


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> I went out to eat with an old friend last night



Lovely picture and very nice smile


----------



## largenlovely

thank you very much 



azerty said:


> Lovely picture and very nice smile


----------



## Kristal

July 12, 2017


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I think pregnancy and motherhood agree with me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Also, just wanted to reiterate... I might not participate here much anymore, but it was Dims Chat where I met the man who is now my husband and father of my child. None of this would exist without Dims, and for that I'll always be grateful!


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think pregnancy and motherhood agree with me.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, just wanted to reiterate... I might not participate here much anymore, but it was Dims Chat where I met the man who is now my husband and father of my child. None of this would exist without Dims, and for that I'll always be grateful!



Congratulations. You look very good and it's so true, Dimensions is a very good place to be. Thank you


----------



## Tad

Congrats BBM! May you all have a great time together


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Hey everyone not been on for a while so thought i would say hi


----------



## landshark

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey everyone not been on for a while so thought i would say hi



Goodness. That is quite a picture. Nothing short of fine art, even!


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey everyone not been on for a while so thought i would say hi



Really beautiful picture


----------



## AmandaLynn

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey everyone not been on for a while so thought i would say hi



Wonderful!


----------



## Rojodi

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey everyone not been on for a while so thought i would say hi



What gorgeous eyes!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Hey everyone not been on for a while so thought i would say hi



You are gorgeous!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I haven't posted in a while, so here I am. 

View attachment IMG_9674.JPG


----------



## LJ Rock

I'm still me.  

View attachment 2017-06-21 21.51.52.jpg


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## freakyfred

lumberjack lookz 

View attachment tumblr_ouohohKlBd1qj43juo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Stuffingkit

I don't often take selfies, but here you go! 

View attachment IMG_9641.JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffingkit said:


> I don't often take selfies, but here you go!



Looking Beautiful


----------



## azerty

Iannathedriveress said:


> Looking Beautiful



Yes beautiful in deed


----------



## Stuffingkit

Iannathedriveress said:


> Looking Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## AuntHen

Stuffingkit said:


> I don't often take selfies, but here you go!



I have always thought you had such a cool look. Gorgeous. 


A recent one of me. Double chin to the max


----------



## Am Jim

fat9276 said:


> I have always thought you had such a cool look. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> A recent one of me. Double chin to the max



You look like you'd be a fun person to hang out with, and I consider that to be a pretty big compliment!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Monster Truck! 

View attachment IMG_9848.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Looking somber, feeling lazy


----------



## Tracii

Ianna that truck is HUGE !!!! and so cool.


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> Looking somber, feeling lazy



Very nice picture


----------



## seavixen

Not the best picture and my expression is super derpy but...dress! 

View attachment 20170903_092842.jpg


----------



## Tad

That is lovely, SV!


----------



## AmandaLynn

seavixen said:


> Not the best picture and my expression is super derpy but...dress!



Wow great!!


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> Not the best picture and my expression is super derpy but...dress!



Very nice in deed


----------



## landshark

seavixen said:


> Not the best picture and my expression is super derpy but...dress!



You look amazing!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

seavixen said:


> Not the best picture and my expression is super derpy but...dress!



I love the dress.


----------



## Munchausen

Man, you guys all take really good pictures. Nobody can say that Dims isn't a photogenic bunch.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Pretty Little HomeGrown HomeTown Girl&#10084;&#65039;
She Can Rise and Shine and She Can Hang All Night&#10084;&#65039; 

View attachment IMG_2566.JPG


----------



## azerty

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Pretty Little HomeGrown HomeTown Girl&#10084;&#65039;
> She Can Rise and Shine and She Can Hang All Night&#10084;&#65039;



Very sweet and beautiful


----------



## AuntHen

I am starting to look pretty chunky :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Pretty Little HomeGrown HomeTown Girl&#10084;&#65039;
> She Can Rise and Shine and She Can Hang All Night&#10084;&#65039;


 Very pretty smile!


----------



## AmyJo1976

fat9276 said:


> I am starting to look pretty chunky :eat1:


 You look lovely!


----------



## AmyJo1976

It's a little early for Halloween, but it was fun


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> I am starting to look pretty chunky :eat1:



You're a cutey


----------



## Jack Secret

seavixen said:


> Not the best picture and my expression is super derpy but...dress!



You look astonishingly gorgeous!


----------



## AuntHen

AmyJo1976 said:


> You look lovely!





Iannathedriveress said:


> You're a cutey



Thanks you guys


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> I am starting to look pretty chunky :eat1:



Beautiful picture and very nice hair cut


----------



## AmandaLynn

wow, beautiful!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Our local grocery had this '50s-era John Deere tractor in front of their store as a display. Of course, I had to get some pix. I'm posting two of them - one of that beautiful old tractor, uncluttered by my image, and another, showing me standing proudly behind it, suspenders and all, as if it were my new Ferrari.

By the way, folks, it will be my 80th birthday in a few weeks (hint, hint). 

View attachment John Deere tractor Kowalski's September 17 2017.jpg


View attachment John Deere Tractor Kowalski's Robert-1.jpg


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> It's a little early for Halloween, but it was fun



Scary. Like in a hot, sexy kind of way!


----------



## LeoGibson

Why is it that some posts pics show up and others are blank?


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 127992


I sent this in a text message to a friend. He says, "you have big hips"..."big and lucious hips" lol boys...

I was getting ready for work and that's my undershirt that goes under my scrub top &#128523;


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

LeoGibson said:


> Why is it that some posts pics show up and others are blank?



Because some people delete images they post at some point after posting them (usually pretty soon). For reasons.


----------



## LeoGibson

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Because some people delete images they post at some point after posting them (usually pretty soon). For reasons.



For sure. I do that myself. But what I’m talking about is some posts that I see within minutes of them posting and I can’t see the picture but a day or two later someone will comment on them as they can still see them posted.

For example, Amy Jo posted on 9/13 and it was text only for me on that same day but Happily Married posted in regards to it on 9/18. I have noticed that with a few posts lately on the different picture threads. I was wondering if it’s just me or if that is a occurring thing.


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> For sure. I do that myself. But what Im talking about is some posts that I see within minutes of them posting and I cant see the picture but a day or two later someone will comment on them as they can still see them posted.
> 
> For example, Amy Jo posted on 9/13 and it was text only for me on that same day but Happily Married posted in regards to it on 9/18. I have noticed that with a few posts lately on the different picture threads. I was wondering if its just me or if that is a occurring thing.


 Must be just you, I can see them fine and haven't deleted the photo yet. Sorry


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

LeoGibson said:


> For sure. I do that myself. But what Im talking about is some posts that I see within minutes of them posting and I cant see the picture but a day or two later someone will comment on them as they can still see them posted.
> 
> For example, Amy Jo posted on 9/13 and it was text only for me on that same day but Happily Married posted in regards to it on 9/18. I have noticed that with a few posts lately on the different picture threads. I was wondering if its just me or if that is a occurring thing.



Hmm. In that case, it could be your browser, one or more settings within your browser, plugins/addons, or the source site just not being on the ball right then.


----------



## LeoGibson

AmyJo1976 said:


> Must be just you, I can see them fine and haven't deleted the photo yet. Sorry





Forgotten_Futures said:


> Hmm. In that case, it could be your browser, one or more settings within your browser, plugins/addons, or the source site just not being on the ball right then.



Hmmm. It must be something on my end then. Tad, Loopy, any ideas?


----------



## Tad

To be honest I have my settings to prevent pictures showing up on their own, such that I always have to click a link, and I don't always click on the links, so may not know if they are working,. 

If you can link me to some specific examples I'll take a look, see what I can see.


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> To be honest I have my settings to prevent pictures showing up on their own, such that I always have to click a link, and I don't always click on the links, so may not know if they are working,.
> 
> If you can link me to some specific examples I'll take a look, see what I can see.



Heres the most recent example that got me wondering if something was wrong on my end. Theres some others from a couple other posters on different threads I can go ack and try and find if you need others. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2220364&postcount=5836


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

LeoGibson said:


> Heres the most recent example that got me wondering if something was wrong on my end. Theres some others from a couple other posters on different threads I can go ack and try and find if you need others.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2220364&postcount=5836



I can't see that one on either Chrome or my phone's built-in browser, and there doesn't seem to be any element to click on to Show the image or Open in New Tab either.


----------



## FatAndProud

Nevermind


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here is me attending a friend's wedding. 

View attachment IMG_0069.jpg


----------



## LumpySmile

Dancing on the ceiling!! Sweet!


----------



## BurgerMePlease

My most recent photo isn't very flattering but oh well  

View attachment IMG_20171004_174300.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

BurgerMePlease said:


> My most recent photo isn't very flattering but oh well


Damn!


----------



## AmandaLynn

BurgerMePlease said:


> My most recent photo isn't very flattering but oh well



A little well done  My cookies usually never make it past the cookie dough stage.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

newest pic


----------



## AmyJo1976

imaginarydiva21 said:


> newest pic


 
Love the nose ring! Very pretty


----------



## Ohio Lady

Playing around with the camera


----------



## AmandaLynn

Ohio Lady said:


> Playing around with the camera




Adorable!!


----------



## azerty

AmandaLynn said:


> Adorable!!



Yes adorable is the perfect word


----------



## Ohio Lady

Thank you Amanda and azerty


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Me enjoying a bonfire 

View attachment IMG_0139.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

^belly belly belly 


This is from Saturday night


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> ^belly belly belly
> 
> 
> This is from Saturday night



Wonder, wonder, wonderful


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> ^belly belly belly
> 
> 
> This is from Saturday night



That is definitely a *poke poke*


----------



## Tad

AmandaLynn said:


> That is definitely a *poke poke*



Shouldn't that have been *poke poke poke* for the belly belly belly? 

9276: Lovely pic, and you look pretty content with it all


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went to an old mine that has been turned into a museum with my daughters today. Mining looked like back breaking and dangerous work. Had a good time and my daughter took some pics 

View attachment IMG_20171021_145503.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171021_145337.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went to an old mine that has been turned into a museum with my daughters today. Mining looked like back breaking and dangerous work. Had a good time and my daughter took some pics


Nice pics.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## azerty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went to an old mine that has been turned into a museum with my daughters today. Mining looked like back breaking and dangerous work. Had a good time and my daughter took some pics



Wonderful Mother daughter picture and you are very nice on the other


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

My 80th birthday was Oct. 1 but we have been partying it up all month. Had a party in Duluth for friends and UMD people in that area, another at our residence for my sons and grand children, and yet another (a Big One) at the Dakota Jazz Emporium for local folks. Lots of pix but the only one I'm attaching shows me wearing a gift tee shirt.

We did a bit of biking yesterday, passing through one of our favorite spots, the Kissin' Tree Woods, so referred to for the double-trunked trees. They remind us of our favorite myth, Ovid's 'Philemon & Baucis' - look it up if you're curious. Our tradition is to stop at each of the fourteen such trees and kiss at each one (or save them up for the end of the trail).

(See also - if you haven't had enough already - http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1978325&postcount=7023
and
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=625552&highlight=Baucis#post625552 )

Yesterday, we encountered a pair of young ladies, chatted for a bit, and asked them to take some pictures of us, doing what we do in that woods. They were happy to oblige. I may post one after they are uploaded (honoring Mrs Ho Ho's request that it does not show her face).

I also share some dialog I had with the woman who took our picture. The topic of age came up. When I told her I had just turned 80, she said "You're not serious! I replied that I am never serious, but was 80 y.o. none the less.

Hee, hee! That's so much fun. 

View attachment Robert wearing 80th birthday shirt from Kay copy.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went to an old mine that has been turned into a museum with my daughters today. Mining looked like back breaking and dangerous work. Had a good time and my daughter took some pics


 
Great pics! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Tad

Looking good, Ho-Ho-Tai! And glad you got out to the Kissing Wood, sounds like a spot one is never too old to enjoy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I got a new haircut today 

View attachment IMG_0171.JPG


----------



## Tad

Iannathedriveress said:


> I got a new haircut today



Cute


----------



## Ohio Lady

Felt good so thought about taking this one.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Iannathedriveress said:


> I got a new haircut today


 Hurts my neck to look at it upside down, but pretty


----------



## AmyJo1976

Ohio Lady said:


> Felt good so thought about taking this one.


 You look very happy! Nice one!


----------



## azerty

Ohio Lady said:


> Felt good so thought about taking this one.



Wonderful picture 
Looking good in deed


----------



## Ohio Lady

Thank you Amy! I am very happy.

Thank you Azerty!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Thank you Amy! I am very happy, not many days go by without me smiling. 


Thank you Azerty! You are very kind


----------



## AuntHen

1960s chic?


----------



## azerty

Your pictures are always very beautiful and artistic


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> 1960s chic?



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tad

Twiggy had nothing on you!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My fiance and I at her cousin's wedding. 

View attachment IMG_0250.jpg


----------



## Tad

D'awww, cuteness overload!  (seriously, great pic of you two, thanks for sharing! And I hope you both had a great time at the wedding)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Iannathedriveress said:


> My fiance and I at her cousin's wedding.



Lovely couple


----------



## AmyJo1976

Went for a walk with a friend yesterday. Really enjoying the fall weather! It's lovely


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmyJo1976 said:


> Went for a walk with a friend yesterday. Really enjoying the fall weather! It's lovely



Love it- so gorgeous!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Just a day to relax at home


----------



## azerty

Ohio Lady said:


> Just a day to relax at home



Nice picture


----------



## Ohio Lady

azerty said:


> Nice picture



Thank you


----------



## Kristal

Going out on Black Friday 

View attachment Screenshot_20171124-134904.png


View attachment Screenshot_20171124-140023.png


----------



## Tad

Kristal said:


> Going out on Black Friday



And you even wore black!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I finally found a blazer that fits my broad shoulders. 

View attachment IMG_0306.jpg


----------



## Stuffingkit

Here I am, been really into showing my belly is public lately &#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840; 

View attachment IMG_2609.JPG


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffingkit said:


> Here I am, been really into showing my belly is public lately &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Gorgeous!:smitten:


----------



## supersizebbw

Trying on my first ever pair of skinny jeans  

View attachment skinny jeans.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

supersizebbw said:


> Trying on my first ever pair of skinny jeans



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## supersizebbw

AmandaLynn said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks girl!


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DJ_S said:


>



Handsome! .


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My new polar bear/winter pendant came in the mail today. 

View attachment IMG_0403.JPG


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Ready for Phantom of the Opera 

View attachment IMG_20180114_101106.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

BurgerMePlease said:


> Ready for Phantom of the Opera


 
Very pretty!


----------



## AmandaLynn

BurgerMePlease said:


> Ready for Phantom of the Opera




Looking great!!


----------



## AmyJo1976

New clothes!


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!



Wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Wow!! Gorgeous!



Y thank ya girl!


----------



## Tad

You make them look good, amyjo!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> You make them look good, amyjo!



Thank you Tad, I try lol!


----------



## LeoGibson

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!



Great pic. That color and style of that top looks really nice!


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> Great pic. That color and style of that top looks realy nice!



Definitely! I love it!


----------



## Tracii

AmyJo you are looking fabulous as always !!
I love the top with those jeans


----------



## landshark

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!



You look amazing!:smitten:


----------



## BurgerMePlease

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!


 
Beautiful! I love that shirt!


----------



## landshark

In November I got injured in a tournament. A friend of my coach advised me to drop a weight class because I was giving up weight fighting in the middle of my current weight class. So after I healed up I dropped from 171 to 161 just in time for the next tournament. It served me well: I won my division. No new injuries too, which is the best part. Ill be staying at 161 or pretty close to it. 

View attachment D8AF3FB9-72AF-42B9-8B5C-FA12B135C68F.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

happily_married said:


> In November I got injured in a tournament. A friend of my coach advised me to drop a weight class because I was giving up weight fighting in the middle of my current weight class. So after I healed up I dropped from 171 to 161 just in time for the next tournament. It served me well: I won my division. No new injuries too, which is the best part. Ill be staying at 161 or pretty close to it.


Congratulation! Is your sport karate or jiujitsu? Anyway you look dangerous.


----------



## landshark

Blockierer said:


> Congratulation! Is your sport karate or jiujitsu? Anyway you look dangerous.



Judo. Its similar to jiujitsu but standing to ground. Once on the ground the techniques are similar (judo is partially derived from jiujitsu) but in competition the rules are completely different. 

And Im not dangerous! I just like competing.


----------



## AuntHen

So. Much. Pink.


----------



## Am Jim

fat9276 said:


> So. Much. Pink.



You're absolutely radiant!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

fat9276 said:


> So. Much. Pink.



Not really pink, rather vivid magenta!

Stunning. Like. You.


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> So. Much. Pink.




Delightful *poke poke poke*


----------



## AmyJo1976

fat9276 said:


> So. Much. Pink.


 
Lookin good girl! Own that pink


----------



## JMCGB

Lol. Lol. Lol.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!



Very nice!


----------



## LumpySmile

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!




Awesome outfit Amy! You always look so pretty. ROCKIN' those jeans, you are!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My new pendant 

View attachment FB9C2E08-C137-47E6-A98A-EEFC35A73D1C.jpeg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That pendant looks great on you!


----------



## Tad

Iannathedriveress said:


> My new pendant



So cute! (The pendant too)


----------



## freakyfred

My new favourite shirt 

View attachment tumblr_p4mbd9uyy51qj43juo1_500.jpg


----------



## Tad

Love it, Fred!


----------



## MrOldFashioned

AmyJo1976 said:


> New clothes!



Super Sexy :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Deleted

Didn't know the pic would be so HUGE. May try again with a smaller one.


----------



## lipmixgirl

Gorgeous! Timeless! <3


----------



## LeoGibson

Semi-recent (from late November). Rare occasion for me to get into something a bit nicer than gym clothes or work coveralls.


----------



## Tad

Looking good, Leo!


----------



## Blockierer

Picture taken today. 

View attachment Manni 2018032A.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Here's one from yesterday, about to leave to go to a concert. 

View attachment flannel.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one from yesterday, about to leave to go to a concert.


 
Lookin good Leo!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LeoGibson said:


> Here's one from yesterday, about to leave to go to a concert.



w00t Looking good!


----------



## LeoGibson

AmyJo1976 said:


> Lookin good Leo!




Thanks AmyJo!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t Looking good!



Thanks Greenie!


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## Tad

DJ_S said:


> View attachment 129994


nice pic!


----------



## DJ_S

thanks Tad


----------



## HDANGEL15

Throwing another pic out there, after years of silence


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> Throwing another pic out there, after years of silence


hey hdangel -- great to see you again, and loving the hair!


----------



## DragonFly

HDANGEL15 said:


> Throwing another pic out there, after years of silence


Hi there! Under a new name but I remember the beautiful tats. Welcome back


----------



## freakyfred

Recently got a haircut !


----------



## x0emnem0x

Looking good fellas. New(er) picture...


----------



## Maize

freakyfred said:


> My new favourite shirt



I NEED THAT SHIRT!!!! Where did you get it?!


----------



## freakyfred

Maize said:


> I NEED THAT SHIRT!!!! Where did you get it?!


https://www.lookhuman.com/design/348805-big-is-beautiful/tshirt


----------



## Maize

freakyfred said:


> https://www.lookhuman.com/design/348805-big-is-beautiful/tshirt



Aww. How sad it is when a "Big is Beautiful" t-shirt doesn't come in my size. :/


----------



## x0emnem0x

Whoops. Lol


----------



## Heavy Cat




----------



## Maize

From this past Tuesday.


----------



## Maize

I made this for a friend today, and couldn't pass up sharing it here.


----------



## DragonFly

Maize said:


> Aww. How sad it is when a "Big is Beautiful" t-shirt doesn't come in my size. :/


That is the story of my life. I cruise on line looking for these types of things. My credit card in hand, thinking take my money please. Even the plus size shops that are edgy and all about the sizes for everyone don’t have my size. The podcaster - fatlippodcast terms this as being #infinifat. The place where sizes actually end. I couldn’t tell you what size I am because they do not have an industry standard for it!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here's me holding a baby.


----------



## Tad

Iannathedriveress said:


> Here's me holding a baby.


So cute!


----------



## Maize

Iannathedriveress said:


> Here's me holding a baby.


 
Awww, kittenfriend!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Feeling Sexy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Iannathedriveress said:


> Here's me holding a baby.


Awesome picture- you look so happy!


----------



## freakyfred

Felt cute today!


----------



## Rojodi

Post-haircut, post-trip to the beach.


----------



## DragonFly

Looking great guys!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hi, all! Long time no see...just spending a lazy Saturday trying to stay cool and thought I'd say hello.View media item 1755


----------



## DragonFly

Looking great


----------



## Tad

Apparently it was a good weekend for people to look great -- thanks for sharing Fred, Rojodi, LL!


----------



## LeoGibson

Church time pic


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Rare Sugar Magnolia sighting.


----------



## Maize




----------



## Tad

Great pics, folks!

And Sugar Magnolia, I know you've been a member for ages but if you'd posted pics in the past I must have missed them, because I had no idea of what you looked like. Great to put a face with the name!


----------



## landshark

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Rare Sugar Magnolia sighting.
> 
> View attachment 130834



Beautiful!


----------



## landshark

This summer:


----------



## imaginarydiva21




----------



## landshark

imaginarydiva21 said:


>



Love it!


----------



## SSBHM

Iannathedriveress said:


> Feeling Sexy


Looking sexy too (wish I could feel, lol)


----------



## SSBHM

imaginarydiva21 said:


>


 wanted know why imaginery?


----------



## SSBHM

imaginery?


Sugar Magnolia said:


> Rare Sugar Magnolia sighting.
> 
> View attachment 130834



Hiya, and nice to see ya!


----------



## GregJ1

Beautiful


----------



## SSBHM

Stuffingkit said:


> Hello! I took a break from social media and content production for a while, But Im back!


beautiful pic! nice thighs


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hey everyone


----------



## freakyfred

Thought I looked nice here!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones




----------



## AuntHen

....................


----------



## thatgirl08

Came back to read some of my old posts on here and figured I’d comment on a few things too! 

Recent pictures of me!


----------



## Tad

thatgirl08 said:


> Came back to read some of my old posts on here and figured I’d comment on a few things too!
> 
> Recent pictures of me!


You look like you have been keeping well. Glad to see you are live and kicking


----------



## freakyfred

I love this shirt!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mini Dims meet up in Houston today. WVMountainrear, LeoGibson, and myself.


----------



## AmyJo1976

ScreamingChicken said:


> Mini Dims meet up in Houston today. WVMountainrear, LeoGibson, and myself.


Such a gorgeous couple!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

ScreamingChicken said:


> Mini Dims meet up in Houston today. WVMountainrear, LeoGibson, and myself.



So much goodness in this photo.
You are beautiful, WV... and those handsome men!


----------



## Tad

Sugar Magnolia said:


> So much goodness in this photo.
> You are beautiful, WV... and those handsome men!



ImIglad you all managed to meet up. Hope a good time was had


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> ImIglad you all managed to meet up. Hope a good time was had



It was a blast. I really enjoyed meeting this lovely couple. SC was a charming gentleman and WVaMtR was even more beautiful and vivacious in person than she comes across onscreen. I really enjoyed their company.


----------



## AmyJo1976

LeoGibson said:


> It was a blast. I really enjoyed meeting this lovely couple. SC was a charming gentleman and WVaMtR was even more beautiful and vivacious in person than she comes across onscreen. I really enjoyed their company.


Leo! I totally didn't mention how handsome you were in the pic as well  My apologies!


----------



## LeoGibson

AmyJo1976 said:


> Leo! I totally didn't mention how handsome you were in the pic as well  My apologies!



Thanks!!
But I’m totally cool with being outshined by those two!


----------



## landshark

CarmellaBombshell said:


> View attachment 131172
> 
> My recent picture



Great pic! Hot!


----------



## GregJ1

CarmellaBombshell said:


> View attachment 131172
> 
> My recent picture


Cuddly


----------



## MwdHand

BurgerMePlease said:


> Ready for Phantom of the Opera
> 
> View attachment 128662


Wow!


----------



## LeoGibson

As recent as it gets


----------



## syabloveschub

November/Movember 1st


----------



## GregJ1

Trying to gain a gut
View attachment 131275


----------



## NaeusofStryx




----------



## BouncingBoy

This is the latest pic of me.I've been around here on & off a long time & let me say this site had & STILL has some of the most beautiful women in the world!I'm thankful all you lovely ladies share your beauty with us!


----------



## LizzieJones

AmyJo1976 said:


> Leo! I totally didn't mention how handsome you are ...



Fixed it for you.


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## kgknight

The end of last year


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hi, folks! Just thought I'd check in and see how things were on the board.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I didn't realize it had been so long since I posted!



Sugar Magnolia said:


> So much goodness in this photo.
> You are beautiful, WV... and those handsome men!



Thank you so much! It certainly was a lunch with a nice view everywhere I turned.



Tad said:


> ImIglad you all managed to meet up. Hope a good time was had



It was fantastic!



LeoGibson said:


> It was a blast. I really enjoyed meeting this lovely couple. SC was a charming gentleman and WVaMtR was even more beautiful and vivacious in person than she comes across onscreen. I really enjoyed their company.



I had a wonderful time as well. Thank you for meeting up with us while I was in town, @LeoGibson ! If we all lived closer together, I could definitely see many meals being shared in the future. I hope life's treating you well! Like I said, I can't believe it's been so long since I was on here last. We need to catch up!


----------



## Saxphon

WVMountainrear said:


> Hi, folks! Just thought I'd check in and see how things were on the board.


Very cute photo, WVM. Someday, when you have time, can we see one without the snapchat filter? All in all, it still is a very beautiful picture of you. Oh, and it is good to see you here again.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Saxphon said:


> Very cute photo, WVM. Someday, when you have time, can we see one without the snapchat filter? All in all, it still is a very beautiful picture of you. Oh, and it is good to see you here again.



I originally took yesterday's photo for my boyfriend @ScreamingChicken . I just liked it so much that I posted it here too. I always say I'm probably the oldest living person who loves the ridiculousness of Snapchat. LOL We're currently in a long distance relationship, so it has a filter because, in my mind, I'm sure he'd get bored seeing the same old pictures of my face all the time, so filters are a way to change it up and be all cute and girly and whatnot. 

I realize I haven't posted a pic on Dims in a while, though. I'm sure there will be future ones both with and without silly filters. Attached is one taken not long ago of SC and I.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

WVMountainrear said:


> I originally took yesterday's photo for my boyfriend @ScreamingChicken . I just liked it so much that I posted it here too. I always say I'm probably the oldest living person who loves the ridiculousness of Snapchat. LOL We're currently in a long distance relationship, so it has a filter because, in my mind, I'm sure he'd get bored seeing the same old pictures of my face all the time, so filters are a way to change it up and be all cute and girly and whatnot.
> 
> I realize I haven't posted a pic on Dims in a while, though. I'm sure there will be future ones both with and without silly filters. Attached is one taken not long ago of SC and I.


 I will NEVER get bored looking at your beautiful face


----------



## SSBHM

I get to say faces!


----------



## BouncingBoy

WVMountainrear said:


> I originally took yesterday's photo for my boyfriend @ScreamingChicken . I just liked it so much that I posted it here too. I always say I'm probably the oldest living person who loves the ridiculousness of Snapchat. LOL We're currently in a long distance relationship, so it has a filter because, in my mind, I'm sure he'd get bored seeing the same old pictures of my face all the time, so filters are a way to change it up and be all cute and girly and whatnot.
> 
> I realize I haven't posted a pic on Dims in a while, though. I'm sure there will be future ones both with and without silly filters. Attached is one taken not long ago of SC and I.



If you truly LOVE someone you NEVER get tired of their face(Unless you've had an argument then you might until you both cool down.....lol)


----------



## Tad

I love the pic of you two


----------



## WVMountainrear

Tad said:


> I love the pic of you two



Thanks, Tad. I like that one a lot too. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Hello Everyone! Here is a recent picture


----------



## Grizzlybear

Me @ work...


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> Hello Everyone! Here is a recent pictureView attachment 131913



You always have such a nice smile!


----------



## Orlando Garcia




----------



## Orlando Garcia

Any bbw in California can help me out one lonely guy


----------



## syabloveschub

Got a haircut and shaved my facial hair at long last


----------



## Killexia

I was trying to cheer my sick friend up by sending her photos of me and my dog Belly. I was blowing in her face and she was too tired to care. LOL I love my hound dog. ♡♡♡


----------



## Funtastic curves

new hair cut


----------



## JonesT

It's been ages, but I'm still alive and kicking. Hope you guys have been well.


----------



## Emmy

Grizzlybear said:


> Me @ work...


you look too happy to be at work


----------



## Emmy

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 132174
> 
> new hair cut


that cut looks great on you! you've got gorgeous skin


----------



## Funtastic curves

Emmy said:


> that cut looks great on you! you've got gorgeous skin


Thank you!


----------



## Emmy

smiling...but still super crabby that its still raining and cold!!!


----------



## landshark

Emmy said:


> smiling...but still super crabby that its still raining and cold!!!



What a great pic!


----------



## Emmy

happily_married said:


> What a great pic!


thanks  i cant wait to put away this dang coat!


----------



## landshark

Emmy said:


> thanks  i cant wait to put away this dang coat!



Yeah I hear you. Winter is going out kicking and screaming this year.


----------



## Saxphon

Emmy said:


> smiling...but still super crabby that its still raining and cold!!!


Crabby, or otherwise, it is still a very pretty picture.


----------



## syabloveschub




----------



## Emmy

Saxphon said:


> Crabby, or otherwise, it is still a very pretty picture.


thank you! guess thats all it took because..woohoo! no more cold!


----------



## Emmy

waiting to see everyone on halloween!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I never take selfies of myself, so I don't really have a current picture to share. I also currently have a wild Grizzly Adams beard that I'm growing that looks ridiculous, so I'm not going to show that. lol  But here's a picture of me from this past February or so. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## waldo

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 132893
> View attachment 132894


very nice pics, young lady ! a green-eyed redhead - knockout. do you have a 'lucky guy' ?

ETA: not asking for myself, since I am taken


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 132893
> View attachment 132894



Awesome pics!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken yesterday before lunch and a grocery run.


----------



## Crazylove2213

hey everyone. Im new here. Just checking things out.


----------



## Emmy

Crazylove2213 said:


> View attachment 132909
> hey everyone. Im new here. Just checking things out.


welcome


----------



## landshark

Crazylove2213 said:


> View attachment 132909
> hey everyone. Im new here. Just checking things out.



Welcome! Great pic!


----------



## FleurBleu

LOVE your tights!!


----------



## landshark

FleurBleu said:


> LOVE your tights!!



Yup. Me too. Pretty hot!


----------



## landshark

ScreamingChicken said:


> Taken yesterday before lunch and a grocery run.



You are a really good looking couple!


----------



## landshark

At the beach!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I scared myself when I looked into the camera. Thus, no picture.


----------



## Crazylove2213

BigElectricKat said:


> I scared myself when I looked into the camera. Thus, no picture.


That cant be true


----------



## Crazylove2213

Crazylove2213 said:


> That cant be true[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Crazylove2213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cant be true
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you're handsome
Click to expand...


----------



## BigElectricKat

Not hardly. But I thank you for the kind sentiment.


----------



## Tad

Great pics everyone! 

Greeny great to see you - - have missed you.

Welcome crazy love!

Where was that HM? It looks lovely!


----------



## sarahe543

Me tryna look cool from a very 
slimming angle!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

waldo said:


> very nice pics, young lady ! a green-eyed redhead - knockout. do you have a 'lucky guy' ?
> 
> ETA: not asking for myself, since I am taken



New things on the horizon for me. Thank you very much 



happily_married said:


> Awesome pics!


Thank you!



happily_married said:


> At the beach!
> 
> View attachment 132910



Looking good!



Tad said:


> Great pics everyone!
> 
> Greeny great to see you - - have missed you.



Very sweet Tad- Thank you


----------



## DragonFly

Me doing a segment on a recent cooking show! BEK will verify


----------



## landshark

@Tad it’s Virginia Beach.


----------



## loonerman

Crazylove2213 said:


> View attachment 132909
> hey everyone. Im new here. Just checking things out.


Welcome


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Was feeling good so took a pic


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was feeling good so took a pic



Happy 4th Greeny! You've got red, white, blue (and of course green), so looking good for the holiday


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was feeling good so took a pic



So perfect!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> Happy 4th Greeny! You've got red, white, blue (and of course green), so looking good for the holiday





happily_married said:


> So perfect!



Thank you both


----------



## Funtastic curves

Asking for opinions....I like the dress but not sure if I can pull it off being that the front is shorter than I expected.

Please overlook my mess.


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> Asking for opinions....I like the dress but not sure if I can pull it off being that the front is shorter than I expected.
> 
> Please overlook my mess.View attachment 132965
> View attachment 132966



Is there a specific event you had in mind when you bought this or is general sexiness reason enough?


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> Is there a specific event you had in mind when you bought this or is general sexiness reason enough?



To be honest I had no event in mind for this dress. But if general sexiness is a valid reason I'm guilty.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Funtastic curves said:


> Asking for opinions....I like the dress but not sure if I can pull it off being that the front is shorter than I expected.
> 
> Please overlook my mess.View attachment 132965
> View attachment 132966



The dress looks great! It's very flattering on you with a nice fit and a lovely cut. You're good to go! 



Funtastic curves said:


> To be honest I had no event in mind for this dress. But if general sexiness is a valid reason I'm guilty.



Feeling good about yourself and having something you feel sexy in is surely a worthy enough reason! If you're "guilty", then be guilty all you like!


----------



## Funtastic curves

HUGEisElegant said:


> The dress looks great! It's very flattering on you with a nice fit and a lovely cut. You're good to go!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Feeling good about yourself and having something you feel sexy in is surely a worthy enough reason! If you're "guilty", then be guilty all you like!


 I like your thinking


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Funtastic curves said:


> I like your thinking


----------



## stampy

Funtastic curves said:


> Asking for opinions....I like the dress but not sure if I can pull it off being that the front is shorter than I expected.
> 
> Please overlook my mess.View attachment 132965
> View attachment 132966



the dress looks beautiful on you! If you're nervous about it you could always wear some leggings with it.  

Here is a recent picture of me. Worshiping the flying spaghetti monster, i guess


----------



## Funtastic curves

stampy said:


> the dress looks beautiful on you! If you're nervous about it you could always wear some leggings with it.
> 
> Here is a recent picture of me. Worshiping the flying spaghetti monster, i guess View attachment 132981


Great idea, thanks!

The flying spaghetti looks yummy


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> To be honest I had no event in mind for this dress. But if general sexiness is a valid reason I'm guilty.



General sexiness is always a valid reason! No go out there and strut it!



stampy said:


> Here is a recent picture of me. Worshiping the flying spaghetti monster, i guess View attachment 132981



Pictures like this make me wish I was a spaghetti noodle!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 132893
> View attachment 132894


You look lovely! Nice to see you on here again!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmyJo1976 said:


> You look lovely! Nice to see you on here again!


Thank you


----------



## Ncmomof4

happily_married said:


> Is there a specific event you had in mind when you bought this or is general sexiness reason enough?



That dress looks amazing! I hope you wear it and ROCK that dress! I wish I felt more comfortable in dresses but am usually found in jeans.  Maybe one day I'll step out of my comfort zone, because that dress flows perfect and fits your body just right! Girl say YES to that dress! Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## landshark

Last one on the beach, lock up and turn off the lights!


----------



## Ncmomof4

happily_married said:


> View attachment 133127
> 
> 
> Last one on the beach, lock up and turn off the lights!


Looks like you were having fun!


----------



## landshark

Ncmomof4 said:


> Looks like you were having fun!



Definitely!


----------



## Emmy

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 132942
> 
> 
> Me doing a segment on a recent cooking show! BEK will verify


LOL


----------



## Ncmomof4

happily_married said:


> @Tad it’s Virginia Beach.
> 
> View attachment 132943



So I figured out how to post on here.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> So I figured out how to post on here. View attachment 133130



Yay!


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> Yay!



Now if I could just figure out how to do it in a message


----------



## Emmy

Ncmomof4 said:


> Now if I could just figure out how to do it in a message


if youre using mobile, I have the same issue. Cant post pic's in private messages.. must be formatting or something.


----------



## BigElectricKat

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 132942
> 
> 
> Me doing a segment on a recent cooking show! BEK will verify


Stop that Purple Princess! You are adorable and you know it!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Me naked in a dark room!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

BigElectricKat said:


> Me naked in a dark room!View attachment 133134



EEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## Ncmomof4

Emmy said:


> if youre using mobile, I have the same issue. Cant post pic's in private messages.. must be formatting or something.



Awesome thank you for letting me know. I was trying hard to figure it out!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ncmomof4 said:


> That dress looks amazing! I hope you wear it and ROCK that dress! I wish I felt more comfortable in dresses but am usually found in jeans.  Maybe one day I'll step out of my comfort zone, because that dress flows perfect and fits your body just right! Girl say YES to that dress! Thanks for the inspiration


Thank you!


----------



## Chapmron

Yep, me.


----------



## Ncmomof4

Chapmron said:


> Yep, me.



Great Jacket!


----------



## Chapmron

Ncmomof4 said:


> Great Jacket!


Thanks... rarely get to wear it... that was a year ago when there was a reason to keep warm. A lot of money for the occasional occasion...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigElectricKat said:


> Me naked in a dark room!View attachment 133134



Smoking hot even in the dark BEK!!!!!!






Taken about two weeks ago in my mom van


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Smoking hot even in the dark BEK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133243
> 
> 
> Taken about two weeks ago in my mom van


Still looking as beautiful as ever.


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Smoking hot even in the dark BEK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133243
> 
> 
> Taken about two weeks ago in my mom van



Love it!


----------



## loopytheone

There was free Pride make up at Pride today in my city. <3 

And yeah, this is what I look like after a day working at the farm in this heat, hah. I at least took all the sawdust and hay out of my hair, hah!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saxphon said:


> Still looking as beautiful as ever.


Thank you- good to see you here 



happily_married said:


> Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> And yeah, this is what I look like after a day working at the farm in this heat, hah.



So, basically really cute?


----------



## landshark

Tad said:


> So, basically really cute?



Right? @loopytheone just has it. Cute whether she’s all dolled up or messy from working on the farm.


----------



## loopytheone

Awww, thank you, you know what they say, flattery will get you everywhere in life!


----------



## Jerry Thomas

OK, well here goes - no more 
hiding behind my avatar!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jerry Thomas said:


> OK, well here goes - no more View attachment 133295
> hiding behind my avatar!



You mean....you're not realllllyyyy a sumo wrestler? Shocking.....


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You mean....you're not realllllyyyy a sumo wrestler? Shocking.....



No, unfortunately not, but I have always *admired* them  ! This picture came from a Time-Life book that I had (still have) when I was about 9 years old and I would look at his picture and think, "I wanna look just like him when I grow up!" So that's how it all started. He weighs about 390 pounds and I would be glad to post the rest of his half-naked picture if anyone, FFA or otherwise, is interested.


----------



## nsandru

Me and my big round belly


----------



## WVMountainrear

It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.


----------



## wrenchboy

WVMountainrear said:


> It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.View attachment 133322




So very happy for you!


----------



## Aqw

WVMountainrear said:


> It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.View attachment 133322


Congratulations


----------



## landshark

WVMountainrear said:


> It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.View attachment 133322


Love it! 

@ScreamingChicken congrats, man!


----------



## Tad

Woohoo!!!!! I'm so happy to hear this news


----------



## BigElectricKat

Very, very happy for you both!!!!


----------



## Ncmomof4

WVMountainrear said:


> It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.View attachment 133322




Congratulations!!!! That's awesome!!! Beautiful ring!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The perfect couple! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Congratulations!


----------



## Tracyarts

New glasses, new haircut (with bed head).


----------



## landshark

@Tracyarts you look great! Beautiful pic!


----------



## hmfinau

Here I am in a happy moment..complete with lipstick on my teeth! Lol


----------



## landshark

hmfinau said:


> View attachment 133399
> 
> Here I am in a happy moment..complete with lipstick on my teeth! Lol



Very nice!


----------



## hmfinau

happily_married said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

WVMountainrear said:


> It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.View attachment 133322



A belated congrats to you and your fiancé!  I can only hope to have the same one day!  All the very best to the two of you!


----------



## Emmy

Hair change! teal to red.... i was worried cuz i have red cheeks,but..........i like it


----------



## Emmy

Jerry Thomas said:


> OK, well here goes - no more View attachment 133295
> hiding behind my avatar!


lies!! ill see you at Living large events ^.^


----------



## landshark

Emmy said:


> Hair change! teal to red.... i was worried cuz i have red cheeks,but..........i like it View attachment 133524



Super pretty!


----------



## Bama

Emmy said:


> Hair change! teal to red.... i was worried cuz i have red cheeks,but..........i like it View attachment 133524


Nothing for you to worry about, you look beautiful. Very pretty.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Myself and @WVMountainrear taken yesterday at Blackwater Falls in West Virginia.


----------



## BigElectricKat

A very nice couple!


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> Myself and @WVMountainrear taken yesterday at Blackwater Falls in West Virginia.


 Thank you for the smile this morning!


----------



## DragonFly

ScreamingChicken said:


> Myself and @WVMountainrear taken yesterday at Blackwater Falls in West Virginia. View attachment 133599


Congratulations, I was a lucky viewer on the FB stream, never a cuter couple!


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## WVMountainrear

A pic of @ScreamingChicken and I taken just now...we still have that newlywed glow.


----------



## littlefairywren

You guys are soooo cute! ^


----------



## Aqw

WVMountainrear said:


> A pic of @ScreamingChicken and I taken just now...we still have that newlywed glow.


Very nice picture


----------



## Tad

WVMountainrear said:


> A pic of @ScreamingChicken and I taken just now...we still have that newlywed glow.



D'awww!


----------



## WVMountainrear

A couple of pictures from our wedding day since folks have asked...we got married at the courthouse in a small, informal ceremony. I wore a tacky blouse that said "Bride" on it. We laughed a lot, as we are prone to do. It was perfect. ❤ @ScreamingChicken


----------



## Tad

Awww, so much happy in those pics!


----------



## Ilegalpat

Congrats!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I think you're a beautiful bride in that shirt!!



WVMountainrear said:


> A couple of pictures from our wedding day since folks have asked...we got married at the courthouse in a small, informal ceremony. I wore a tacky blouse that said "Bride" on it. We laughed a lot, as we are prone to do. It was perfect. ❤ @ScreamingChicken


----------



## Aqw

WVMountainrear said:


> A couple of pictures from our wedding day since folks have asked...we got married at the courthouse in a small, informal ceremony. I wore a tacky blouse that said "Bride" on it. We laughed a lot, as we are prone to do. It was perfect. ❤ @ScreamingChicken


Wonderful pictures


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Me This afternoon!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125834
> 
> Living life, happy, it's almost the end of the year


A SSBBW Princess!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 133707


Instead of a fairy, you are a Beautiful Princess!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Instead of a fairy, you are a Beautiful Princess!!!


You're too sweet- Thank you!


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Aqw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 133707


Very nice picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


>


Are you trying to look mean here? We all know you're not Disco  



Aqw said:


> Very nice picture



Thank you very much


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 133707


Always so pretty!


----------



## wrenchboy

WVMountainrear said:


> A couple of pictures from our wedding day since folks have asked...we got married at the courthouse in a small, informal ceremony. I wore a tacky blouse that said "Bride" on it. We laughed a lot, as we are prone to do. It was perfect. ❤ @ScreamingChicken



The important thing is that you are happy. F all the rest. 
Congratulations!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

WVMountainrear said:


> A couple of pictures from our wedding day since folks have asked...we got married at the courthouse in a small, informal ceremony. I wore a tacky blouse that said "Bride" on it. We laughed a lot, as we are prone to do. It was perfect. ❤ @ScreamingChicken


Blessed couple! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmyJo1976 said:


> Always so pretty!


Thank you and you're always so nice


----------



## Rojodi

Not trying to look mean, honest.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Not trying to look mean, honest.



You're one of the nicest guys on here so I don't think you know how


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're one of the nicest guys on here so I don't think you know how



Awww now I'm a flutter


----------



## ScreamingChicken

@WVMountainrear and myself attended a gala this evening. We cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## Aqw

ScreamingChicken said:


> @WVMountainrear and myself attended a gala this evening. We cleaned up pretty good. View attachment 133812


Very nice dress


----------



## lovembiiiiig

ScreamingChicken said:


> @WVMountainrear and myself attended a gala this evening. We cleaned up pretty good. View attachment 133812


Good looking couple!


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> @WVMountainrear and myself attended a gala this evening. We cleaned up pretty good.



Looking great


----------



## Ncmomof4

Few weeks ago with my daughter on sky wheel in myrtle beach.


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## largenlovely

got all gussied up today for thanksgiving


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> got all gussied up today for thanksgiving


I love your hair!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It was a good day


----------



## BigElectricKat

I seriously do not like cameras, as you can tell.


----------



## largenlovely

AmyJo1976 said:


> I love your hair!



thank you, i decided to break out the curling iron haha


----------



## BigElectricKat

Doing my best to not drool at the lovely redheads in the room!


----------



## largenlovely

i got some new glasses


----------



## Aqw

Very nice


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> i got some new glasses  View attachment 134193


Those fit you so good!


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> i got some new glasses  View attachment 134193



Looking good!


----------



## Rojodi

largenlovely said:


> i got some new glasses



Very lovely, Lovely


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much y'all  it's nice to be able to see again lol


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> thanks so much y'all  it's nice to be able to see again lol



My wife needs glasses. She keeps telling me, and I keep asking her what she’s waiting for. She says she doesn’t want to look like a fat nerdy chick. And I’m dying inside because I am thinking about how hot she’d look with them!


----------



## largenlovely

happily_married said:


> My wife needs glasses. She keeps telling me, and I keep asking her what she’s waiting for. She says she doesn’t want to look like a fat nerdy chick. And I’m dying inside because I am thinking about how hot she’d look with them!



lol i've always loved glasses...on the fellas too. so i don't mind them on me. though i do have moments of vanity where i'll not wear them, like when i really do up my eye makeup lol or i won't wear them on a first date haha. so i guess i can see her point a little bit


----------



## AmyJo1976

I wear mine all the time at work and at home, I can't see close up otherwise, but I do take them off when I go out. I can still drive without them. One of the downfalls of getting old lol!


----------



## SSBHM

largenlovely said:


> got all gussied up today for thanksgiving


You look lovely!


----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> I wear mine all the time at work and at home, I can't see close up otherwise, but I do take them off when I go out. I can still drive without them. One of the downfalls of getting old lol!


Glasses are sexy.


----------



## largenlovely

AmyJo1976 said:


> I wear mine all the time at work and at home, I can't see close up otherwise, but I do take them off when I go out. I can still drive without them. One of the downfalls of getting old lol!



i have issues reading up close but i refused to get bifocals this time haha. I have issues seeing far away, in one eye. I'm eventually gonna have to cave and get them. Either that, or just get some reading glasses and break them out when i gotta read small print lol


----------



## largenlovely

SSBHM said:


> You look lovely!



thank you :


----------



## landshark

largenlovely said:


> lol i've always loved glasses...on the fellas too. so i don't mind them on me. though i do have moments of vanity where i'll not wear them, like when i really do up my eye makeup lol or i won't wear them on a first date haha. so i guess i can see her point a little bit



I can too. Regardless of how much she may need them she’ll always consider appearance and her preference for a certain look. She’s just so adorable as the “fat nerdy chick” and even though she’s hesitant to embrace that look full on she has acknowledged she does look damn cute that way. I wonder what she’s waiting for?


----------



## Rojodi

Scruffy nerding, working from home.

And I need the glasses to see beyond my extended elbow.


----------



## AmyJo1976

largenlovely said:


> i have issues reading up close but i refused to get bifocals this time haha. I have issues seeing far away, in one eye. I'm eventually gonna have to cave and get them. Either that, or just get some reading glasses and break them out when i gotta read small print lol


Nope not happening yet lol! I can still see normally as far as distance goes. Small print or anything close is blurry or just gives me a headache. Oh well, it's all part of life I guess


----------



## Corey

happily_married said:


> I can too. Regardless of how much she may need them she’ll always consider appearance and her preference for a certain look. She’s just so adorable as the “fat nerdy chick” and even though she’s hesitant to embrace that look full on she has acknowledged she does look damn cute that way. I wonder what she’s waiting for?



I love how confident your wife is, and this has nothing to do with size! She just seems like a woman I’d want to be around. There’s nothing more alluring than genuine confidence.


----------



## SSBHM

Ncmomof4 said:


> View attachment 133815
> 
> 
> Few weeks ago with my daughter on sky wheel in myrtle beach.



You look like you're having a blast! 

Calm down, don't be so excited. lol

Do you like heights? I always feel a bit queezy looking way way way far down. (I'm working on blocking my view of down though, lol)


----------



## sparkee1958

largenlovely said:


> i got some new glasses  View attachment 134193


Cutest damn teacher I remember ever seeing! Hope your new digs are working well for you.


----------



## Tracyarts

I got a shaggy haircut this afternoon. I wore it long and straight for so many years, I just wanted something new and different for a change.


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## Colonial Warrior

This is me early in the morning!


----------



## sugar and spice

Happy Holidays


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Merry Christmas to all of you from Coamo, Puerto Rico!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Well, it's GTS time. Merry Christmas to all of you!!!



GTS - Go To Sleep.


----------



## Rojodi

Can you hear me?
Should I turn it up?


----------



## Loki666

What I look like today.


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Yesterday



You never age!


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You never age!



Thank you.
I try not to


----------



## nsandru

It has become harder for me to sit at my desk as I can no longer bend over because of my gut.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It was a good day


What a beautiful Fairie!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> What a beautiful Fairie!!!


 Thank you very much


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Good morning, Everyone!


----------



## penguin

It’s been forever since I’ve had photos on here.


----------



## kgknight

Recent and used a photo editing app.


----------



## ODFFA

Trying a new overnight curling technique. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tracyarts




----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> View attachment 135058
> 
> Trying a new overnight curling technique. Fingers crossed!


How did it work out?


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> How did it work out?



Not too great, but I tried another method the following night -- sock curls -- which look as crazy as you might imagine! That worked out very well. Gave me the 40s look I was going for. Might post a pic of the result sometime


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Not too great, but I tried another method the following night -- sock curls -- which look as crazy as you might imagine! That worked out very well. Gave me the 40s look I was going for. Might post a pic of the result sometime


Please do, sounds adorable


----------



## AmyJo1976

ODFFA said:


> View attachment 135058
> 
> Trying a new overnight curling technique. Fingers crossed!


That looks so cute!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracyarts said:


> View attachment 135089


Always so pretty and I love you glasses!


----------



## Corey

ODFFA said:


> Not too great, but I tried another method the following night -- sock curls -- which look as crazy as you might imagine! That worked out very well. Gave me the 40s look I was going for. Might post a pic of the result sometime



Have you tried multiple little buns? For example, section your hair into anywhere from 4-8 sections (depending on how big you want your curls to be and how fine/thick your hair is- thick hair will need more). Twist a section as tight as it will go without it bending (think of a long pretzel stick). When you can’t twist anymore, let your hair wrap around itself into a cinnamon roll type bun, and then secure it with a SOFT hair tie, such as ones used for little girls (hard ones leave creases). Wrap your head in a silk scarf or sleep on a silk pillowcase. I used to do this, and I also used to blow dry my wet hair until it was just damp, do the technique I described above, and then blow dry the buns on low speed for a few minutes to let the heat set in on the curls. I’d let them set while I did my makeup. This always produced really shiny curls for me. What I do now is just wrap my hair in sections around a curling wand.


----------



## Joker

Well I am one to have many recent photos of myself. As a photographer and electro artist I have some fun at times.


----------



## Joker

How about one just because I can't stay inside all day.


----------



## edvis




----------



## Funtastic curves

Work flow selfish & me sitting waiting patiently for my ride


----------



## Funtastic curves

Had a moment of feeling photogenic yesterday....nothing fancy or anything just a few  

I have too much time on my hands due to this lock down/Quarantine. I'm not against doing my part and staying home.


----------



## rockhound225

Here's one of the latest of me. Beard's been trimmed down since this, though.


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> Had a moment of feeling photogenic yesterday....nothing fancy or anything just a few
> 
> I have too much time on my hands due to this lock down/Quarantine. I'm not against doing my part and staying home.View attachment 135330



You had to throw the “yes daddy” shirt in too, didn’t you? Is it just me or is it getting hot in here? 
Send those pics to your boyfriend. Since he can’t be with you, you can be a quarantease!

(I’ll see myself out.)


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> You had to throw the “yes daddy” shirt in too, didn’t you? Is it just me or is it getting hot in here?
> Send those pics to your boyfriend. Since he can’t be with you, you can be a quarantease!
> 
> (I’ll see myself out.)


He got them plus a few extras i dare not post


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> He got them plus a few extras i dare not post



there’s that tease again...


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> there’s that tease again...


Well being in lock down makes you do things you never thought of before ☺


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> Well being in lock down makes you do things you never thought of before ☺



I wish my wife wasn’t so camera shy. I would love some pics of her right now.


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> I wish my wife wasn’t so camera shy. I would love some pics of her right now.


Oh, I'm usually the one shying away from the camera. But every so often I put my shyness to the side for a sec or 2. Try incorporating the camera in a fun playful activity. That works for me.


----------



## landshark

Funtastic curves said:


> Oh, I'm usually the one shying away from the camera. But every so often I put my shyness to the side for a sec or 2. Try incorporating the camera in a fun playful activity. That works for me.



I think that’s awesome. Good for you for exploring and doing things outside of your comfort zone.
I should make clear something: I understand and respect my wife’s reluctance and camera shyness. When I say “understand” I mean I understand the importance of her feeling comfortable with anything she does, that is. 
I do wish she would strut her stuff a little more though. Damn she’s got IT. She’s already a very powerful and assertive person, I think she would be unstoppable if she embraced her physical form and owned it. Instead she lets a sense of insecurity about her weight impose a lot of restrictions on her. It’s something we work on together and I try to be as supportive as I can. But it’s ultimately something she has to own.


----------



## Funtastic curves

@happily_married 

I think that is wonderful! There need to more men like you that show compassion and respect towards their spouse / significant other. 

I agree with you. You shouldn't push her into something that she's not comfortable with. And if I came across as suggesting that you push her I am sorry  that was not my intention. 

To be honest with you. I love reading your post about your relationship with your wife. I think it's the cutest thing  from the stories you have told she seem extremely confident. A confidence i which to have one day.


----------



## landshark

@Funtastic curves no you did not come across suggesting that. You’re fine. That was just me lamenting a little about her unwillingness to allow herself to be captured on camera. She’s extremely careful with how she lets herself be photo’d.


----------



## Funtastic curves

happily_married said:


> @Funtastic curves no you did not come across suggesting that. You’re fine. That was just me lamenting a little about her unwillingness to allow herself to be captured on camera. She’s extremely careful with how she lets herself be photo’d.


I'm glad  again I understand.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My new quarantine look!


----------



## Joker

largenlovely said:


> got all gussied up today for thanksgiving


I think I remember you from the dark ages of the internet. You still look like you did back then.


----------



## Joker

Me waiting to return to South America to reclaim my country.


----------



## landshark

No filter!


----------



## ODFFA

My mom gave me a quarantine pixie haircut.


----------



## sugar and spice

ODFFA said:


> My mom gave me a quarantine pixie haircut.
> View attachment 136060


----------



## Tattoocharlie

I’m a truck driver so no staying at home


----------



## Joker

Avoiding a Computer virus.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> My mom gave me a quarantine pixie haircut.



High-five to your Mom (from a safe distance, of course). a) that is brave, and b) she did a nice job.


----------



## Takeshi

been a long time, Dims!


----------



## Barrett

Goofball.
Mugging for the camera after cutting my own hair for the first time.




(I've taken to dying the grey out of my beard, occasionally, for the last year, but I haven't done so in a few months now (and my hair is growing out (taking after my belly) and starting to recover its natural curl), so the more recent pics I have bouncing around here show me to be a little more grizzled than in this pic.)


----------



## Ilovefat69

Tracyarts said:


> New glasses, new haircut (with bed head). View attachment 133335


Lovely.


----------



## Joker

Trimmed my beard and cleaned up a little. Time to head out into the post apocalyptic world.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Enjoying the sun today...


----------



## Corey

Barrett said:


> Goofball.
> Mugging for the camera after cutting my own hair for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 136100
> 
> 
> (I've taken to dying the grey out of my beard, occasionally, for the last year, but I haven't done so in a few months now (and my hair is growing out (taking after my belly) and starting to recover its natural curl), so the more recent pics I have bouncing around here show me to be a little more grizzled than in this pic.)



Nothin’ wrong with grey, Barrett! Some women like that.


----------



## svenm2112

DazzlingAnna said:


> Enjoying the sun today...
> 
> View attachment 136225


You look marvelous


----------



## svenm2112

Before haircut on left. After haircut on the right I don't smile very much because of my teeth. Yeah I got a couple of scars from abscesses. A couple years ago. What can you do


----------



## svenm2112

Tracyarts said:


> View attachment 135089


You look marvelous


----------



## svenm2112

Funtastic curves said:


> Had a moment of feeling photogenic yesterday....nothing fancy or anything just a few
> 
> I have too much time on my hands due to this lock down/Quarantine. I'm not against doing my part and staying home.View attachment 135330


You look marvelous


----------



## svenm2112

Funtastic curves said:


> Work flow selfish & me sitting waiting patiently for my ride View attachment 135313
> View attachment 135314


You look marvelous


----------



## Tad

Summer vibe 2020, middle-aged nerd edition


----------



## Tracyarts

Me, this morning. I turned 50 years old today! I wasn't sure I'd make it, but here I am.


----------



## Orchid

@Tracyarts Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tad

Happy birthday Tracy!


----------



## sugar and spice

Tracyarts said:


> Me, this morning. I turned 50 years old today! I wasn't sure I'd make it, but here I am. View attachment 136688


Happy Birthday! Very pretty


----------



## Sonic Purity

Tracyarts said:


> Me, this morning. I turned 50 years old today! I wasn't sure I'd make it, but here I am. View attachment 136688



I know what you mean about not being sure you’d make it: that’s been my reality too. So glad you’re with us!

My current hair color (taken yesterday):



Getting lost looking at Tracy’s picture,


----------



## Funtastic curves

svenm2112 said:


> You look marvelous


Thank you


----------



## svenm2112

Tracyarts said:


> Me, this morning. I turned 50 years old today! I wasn't sure I'd make it, but here I am. View attachment 136688


Happy birthday to you


----------



## Joker

I went to my friend Ralph's wedding. Ralph is 72 and got married for the first time. I dressed up and cleaned up.


----------



## Tad

You clean up and dress up nicely, Joker!


----------



## loopytheone

Finally saw my good friend Butter after almost a year! <3 He doesnt normally like pets or cuddles, but he made an exception for his favourite Auntie! <3


----------



## Sonic Purity

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 137166
> 
> 
> Finally saw my good friend Butter after almost a year! <3 He doesnt normally like pets or cuddles, but he made an exception for his favourite Auntie! <3


That picture could be artwork on a wall—seriously! The colors, the framing (especially of your face and hands and all we can see of Butter)—ah! This is art, not a snapshot.

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## AmyJo1976

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 137166
> 
> 
> Finally saw my good friend Butter after almost a year! <3 He doesnt normally like pets or cuddles, but he made an exception for his favourite Auntie! <3


He is totally adorable!


----------



## Tad

Happy for both Butters and Loopy


----------



## largenlovely

here's one of me from a couple days ago


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken a few days at mine and WVMountainrear's anniversary brunch.


----------



## Tank

largenlovely said:


> got all gussied up today for thanksgiving


Beautiful woman


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Smoking hot even in the dark BEK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133243
> 
> 
> Taken about two weeks ago in my mom van


Beautiful!


----------



## Tank

AmyJo1976 said:


> You look lovely! Nice to see you on here again!


Stunning


----------



## Tank

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Pretty Little HomeGrown HomeTown Girl&#10084;&#65039;
> She Can Rise and Shine and She Can Hang All Night&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 127923


Simply stunning


----------



## Tank

largenlovely said:


> here's one of me from a couple days ago


Beautiful!


----------



## Rojodi

largenlovely said:


> here's one of me from a couple days ago



Very lovely!!!


----------



## Tattoocharlie

largenlovely said:


> here's one of me from a couple days ago


Wow! I’m speechless


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much fellas


----------



## Tattoocharlie

You are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pic of WVMountainrear taken the day of our anniversary brunch. She is positively gorgeous


----------



## Van




----------



## Van

largenlovely said:


> here's one of me from a couple days ago


Very beautiful


----------



## largenlovely

Van said:


> Very beautiful


thank you


----------



## largenlovely

Van said:


> View attachment 137273



so how about some full frontal  lol


----------



## Van

largenlovely said:


> so how about some full frontal  lol


This of course was months before my hair was braided


----------



## largenlovely

Van said:


> This of course was months before my hair was braided
> View attachment 137275



ah very handsome  i like the glasses


----------



## Van

ah very handsome  i like the glasses
[/QUOTE]
Thank you very much...  I meant to tell you that I like blonde hair...


----------



## collared Princess

This is me a few weeks ago


----------



## daddyoh70

WVMountainrear said:


> It is with so much joy and excitement that I announce that @ScreamingChicken and I are getting married! We would never have even met each other had it not been for Dimensions.View attachment 133322


A little late to the party, but CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Joker

After Labor Day and I still wear my white hat.


----------



## Tank

largenlovely said:


> here's one of me from a couple days ago


So beautiful!


----------



## Tank

sugar and spice said:


> Happy Holidays


Very pretty young lady


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It was a good day


Beautiful pic of you


----------



## Tank

hmfinau said:


> View attachment 133399
> 
> Here I am in a happy moment..complete with lipstick on my teeth! Lol


Very tantalizing


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> View attachment 132893
> View attachment 132894


So damned hot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tank said:


> Beautiful pic of you





Tank said:


> So damned hot



You're very sweet- Thank you so much


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I took this selfie a few days ago wearing a face mask I painted with acrylic paints. I love nebulae a lot!


----------



## DharmaDave

collared Princess said:


> This is me a few weeks ago



Looking lovely!


----------



## Jay78




----------



## e.sato

collared Princess said:


> This is me a few weeks ago


You look amazing!


----------



## edvis

*At home*


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Me, today at the beach.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 137793
> View attachment 137793


Love the beard Jay!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Though I am loathe to take pictures of myself (terribly un-photogenic), I went ahead anyway at the behest of a certain sweet, kind, and lovely nurse. *please keep your tomatoes in your hands*
Taken today, just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ulysses99

DazzlingAnna said:


> Me, today at the beach.
> 
> View attachment 137902


Very sweet


----------



## Jay78

Just the belly


----------



## Jay78

Just me


----------



## James1662

collared Princess said:


> This is me a few weeks ago


Great picture!


----------



## Sonic Purity

Fall color:


----------



## Joker

Sonic Purity said:


> Fall color:
> View attachment 138024
> 
> View attachment 138025


Your roots are showing.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Your roots are showing.


It’s the new roothombre style.


----------



## penguin

Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


----------



## Tank

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Rare Sugar Magnolia sighting.
> 
> View attachment 130834


Wow! You're beautiful!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I played with my bangs again....and I never learn


----------



## Sonic Purity

penguin said:


> I dyed my hair recently


Noyyyycce.
Green never sticks on my hair, sadly.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I played with my bangs again....and I never learn


 
How is that final result not superior to boring straight bangs?


----------



## penguin

Sonic Purity said:


> Noyyyycce.
> Green never sticks on my hair, sadly.



I bleached streaks into it and used purple and blue dyed. The blue over the unbleached areas ended up green, which I should have foreseen lol


----------



## Joker

I had some photos taken of me recently but the County won't post them like they used too.


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I played with my bangs again....and I never learn


You're still very beautiful


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


Beautiful woman!


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


Too bad you aren't in my area of the world


----------



## Tank

thatgirl08 said:


> Came back to read some of my old posts on here and figured I’d comment on a few things too!
> 
> Recent pictures of me!


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tank said:


> You're still very beautiful


Thank you very much


----------



## SSBHM

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


awesome looking hair coloring, and well you as a whole too!


----------



## SSBHM

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I played with my bangs again....and I never learn


why do bangs make me think of kaboom?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I played with my bangs again....and I never learn


Beautiful and sexy as always!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


The color black matches perfect to the porcelain white of your skin. Very beautiful and sexy!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It was from yesterday!


----------



## TimTim

Was on my birthday but it was only a few months ago. Hopefully the eyes still sparkle.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Beautiful and sexy as always!


Thank you


----------



## baxter

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


Your still looking as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## penguin

Thank you all


----------



## penguin

Home is where the bra isn’t.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> Home is where the bra isn’t.


Just naturally sexy!


----------



## AmyJo1976

penguin said:


> Home is where the bra isn’t.


You look lovely penguin!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I took this selfie on Thursday!


----------



## Tattoocharlie

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.


Beautiful


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Home is where the bra isn’t.


So sweet, and we'll "rounded"


----------



## stampy

I hope I posted this picture correctly. It was at a cat themed birthday party earlier this month.


----------



## littlefairywren

You and your wee companion are so cute! Cat themed anything is good in my books. 


stampy said:


> I hope I posted this picture correctly. It was at a cat themed birthday party earlier this month.


----------



## Tad

stampy said:


> I hope I posted this picture correctly. It was at a cat themed birthday party earlier this month.


What an adorable pic of both of you


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I took this two selfies and made a collage yesterday!


----------



## penguin

Thanks again. It’s good to be back!


----------



## penguin

Well hello.


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Well hello.


Beautiful woman


----------



## Rojodi

penguin said:


> Well hello.



Well hello there!


----------



## SSBHM

penguin said:


> Home is where the bra isn’t.



lol, wow, and no bra gee!


----------



## DJ_S

100% Gratitude


----------



## DJ_S

penguin said:


> Oh hey, it’s been forever. I dyed my hair recently and have started dipping my toes back in the dating pool.



hello & welcome back


----------



## baxter

penguin said:


> Well hello.


 Nice eyes


----------



## penguin

> Nice eyes


Thanks, I grew them myself!

And thanks to everyone else for your lovely comments


----------



## penguin

I’m going to be dyeing my hair again, but first tried bleaching it so the colours would pop more. I have a lot of hair, it’s really thick, the blue didn’t want to budge, and this was my first time bleaching so much of it. This led to...interesting results. I keep laughing at myself when I see my reflection because it’s just so ridiculous. I’m hoping the new dye will hide my fails!


----------



## Sonic Purity

penguin said:


> I’m hoping the new dye will hide my fails!


How is any part of that a fail? That’s a wonderful finished product/result as it is!


----------



## AuntHen

Hi.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Hi.


If there was ever a reason for me to log on, there it is. Hello dear, B! Xx


----------



## penguin

Sonic Purity said:


> How is any part of that a fail? That’s a wonderful finished product/result as it is!



Thank you. I wanted to remove the blue, but it refused. It was to make way for this.


----------



## Joker

fat9276 said:


> Hi.


Hubba Bubba Oh myyyyyy.


----------



## Munchausen

@penguin, your new look is badass. Love the way it gets so dark toward the ends.

Also, have any of you ever wondered if you can put a smoke bomb in a pipe? Well, wonder no more.


----------



## penguin

Munchausen said:


> @penguin, your new look is badass. Love the way it gets so dark toward the ends.



Thank you! I used two shades of purple, and the one on the bottom had to cover the blue that refused to bleach out. I’m happy with it.



> Also, have any of you ever wondered if you can put a smoke bomb in a pipe? Well, wonder no more.



that is a fantastic shot!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A few days before my 54, considering a change of look!


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> Thank you. I wanted to remove the blue, but it refused. It was to make way for this.



IT came out looking very cool. Sorry if it wasn't quite what you were going for, but hopefully a happy surprise?



Munchausen said:


> Also, have any of you ever wondered if you can put a smoke bomb in a pipe? Well, wonder no more.



That is a great pic!



fat9276 said:


> Hi.



Always great to see a familiar name pop in. I hope life has been treating you decently.


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> IT came out looking very cool. Sorry if it wasn't quite what you were going for, but hopefully a happy surprise?



i do love the result!


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> I’m going to be dyeing my hair again, but first tried bleaching it so the colours would pop more. I have a lot of hair, it’s really thick, the blue didn’t want to budge, and this was my first time bleaching so much of it. This led to...interesting results. I keep laughing at myself when I see my reflection because it’s just so ridiculous. I’m hoping the new dye will hide my fails!


Still beautiful


----------



## DazzlingAnna

As I read about @penguin hair experiments (I love the final results btw) I can show you mine. For quite a while now I didn't dye my hair and apperently there is a strand of grey which I love. 
Some people say it isn't even visible ( I can see it), other try to convince me to dye my hair because of it (). For the time being I'll keep it.



The picture is a rare one as it shows my hair not tied up.


----------



## Munchausen

Thanks @penguin and @Tad, as well as everyone else that liked my photo. It was fun to edit.


----------



## Joker

DazzlingAnna said:


> As I read about @penguin hair experiments (I love the final results btw) I can show you mine. For quite a while now I didn't dye my hair and apperently there is a strand of grey which I love.
> Some people say it isn't even visible ( I can see it), other try to convince me to dye my hair because of it (). For the time being I'll keep it.
> 
> View attachment 138523
> 
> The picture is a rare one as it shows my hair not tied up.


Hubba Bubba Bubba.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> As I read about @penguin hair experiments (I love the final results btw) I can show you mine. For quite a while now I didn't dye my hair and apperently there is a strand of grey which I love.
> Some people say it isn't even visible ( I can see it), other try to convince me to dye my hair because of it (). For the time being I'll keep it.
> 
> View attachment 138523
> 
> The picture is a rare one as it shows my hair not tied up.


You should let your hair down more often girl, it looks good!


----------



## penguin

I am loving this purple. You can see the stubborn blue bits that refused to leave when bleached or be covered by the purple, but I’m kinda digging them, too.


----------



## AmyJo1976

penguin said:


> I am loving this purple. You can see the stubborn blue bits that refused to leave when bleached or be covered by the purple, but I’m kinda digging them, too.


That looks great girl!


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> I am loving this purple. You can see the stubborn blue bits that refused to leave when bleached or be covered by the purple, but I’m kinda digging them, too.


Hello beautiful


----------



## penguin

Thank you both


----------



## Joker

penguin said:


> Thank you both


Damn girl.


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Thank you both


Beautiful sexy


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> I am loving this purple. You can see the stubborn blue bits that refused to leave when bleached or be covered by the purple, but I’m kinda digging them, too.


Mwah!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> Thank you both


Beautiful combination of colors!


----------



## AuntHen

Getting old sucks. I have to wear reading glasses now or it's all fuzz


----------



## Tank

fat9276 said:


> Getting old sucks. I have to wear reading glasses now or it's all fuzz


Still so beautiful


----------



## landshark

fat9276 said:


> Getting old sucks. I have to wear reading glasses now or it's all fuzz



looking great! Old or not!

PS: glasses are hot.


----------



## BigElectricKat

fat9276 said:


> Getting old sucks. I have to wear reading glasses now or it's all fuzz


Wait! What? Am I not paying attention? Have I been drinking on the job?


----------



## Joker

fat9276 said:


> Getting old sucks. I have to wear reading glasses now or it's all fuzz


Hee Hee she said fuzz.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


----------



## Tad

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


Welcome back, I hope that life has been treating you well.


----------



## loopytheone

I have two moods:




and


----------



## Tank

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


So beautiful and well rounded


----------



## baxter

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


 Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## degek2001

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


Wow, amazing! I am impressed by your enormous body. So big and sexy ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Tank

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


So sweet. I'd love to be your feeder


----------



## Tad

Some updated pics. One showing my sad attempts towards growing a beard, the other revealing that I am in fact a cone-head


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## penguin

Having a bit of a sad one today.


----------



## landshark

penguin said:


> Having a bit of a sad one today.



oh no! Why are you sad? I can only speak for myself, but I think I can safely say your Dims fam loves you! Hope you cheer up!


----------



## penguin

landshark said:


> oh no! Why are you sad? I can only speak for myself, but I think I can safely say your Dims fam loves you! Hope you cheer up!



aww thank you. Depression has been a beast this last week, and the last three or four Christmases have been rough. I was hoping this year would be different, but I’m just feeling down about it.


----------



## Aqw




----------



## landshark

penguin said:


> aww thank you. Depression has been a beast this last week, and the last three or four Christmases have been rough. I was hoping this year would be different, but I’m just feeling down about it.



Trust me, you are not alone. I don’t usually share this sort of thing openly. It’s my first Christmas in my divorce. I had my kids last weekend, and I’ve been in a funk ever since. To top it off Christmas Day is her birthday too. Divorce notwithstanding this is still someone who is incredibly special and important to me. Going through this sucks and depression is at an all time high.

sorry to make it about me; I really am trying to relate. I don’t know your story but truly hope you see a reason to smile right now.


----------



## penguin

The last few years have been a misery of depression and severe anemia, and with my daughter now 13 and out of the magical Christmas age, it ends up being just another day. I don’t tend to get presents, so all I have to look forward to is Christmas dinner, which I’ll be cooking and cleaning up myself lol

I hope your Christmas isn’t awful, @landshark. It’ll be tough, I’m sure, but it might still be okay.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ack! That reminds me. I was going to smoking a turkey this morning. I also look forward to Christmas Dinners. The tradition set by my ex many moons ago was to have pizza on Christmas eve, and Chinese Takeout on Christmas Day. I've tried to change that to Turkey and Thai Curry (wonderful curry Thai place, I'm accused of visiting often)


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> The last few years have been a misery of depression and severe anemia, and with my daughter now 13 and out of the magical Christmas age, it ends up being just another day. I don’t tend to get presents, so all I have to look forward to is Christmas dinner, which I’ll be cooking and cleaning up myself lol
> 
> I hope your Christmas isn’t awful, @landshark. It’ll be tough, I’m sure, but it might still be okay.


I just feel the same way! And the worst I'm still single. One more year of loneliness.


----------



## landshark

penguin said:


> The last few years have been a misery of depression and severe anemia, and with my daughter now 13 and out of the magical Christmas age, it ends up being just another day. I don’t tend to get presents, so all I have to look forward to is Christmas dinner, which I’ll be cooking and cleaning up myself lol
> 
> I hope your Christmas isn’t awful, @landshark. It’ll be tough, I’m sure, but it might still be okay.



don’t worry about me, I will find a reason to be happy.  I sincerely wish the same for you. I don’t have it all figured out by any means. Depression is real and it’s powerful. But optimism and contentment is a choice we can make and I am going to find a reason to be happy.


----------



## baxter

penguin said:


> The last few years have been a misery of depression and severe anemia, and with my daughter now 13 and out of the magical Christmas age, it ends up being just another day. I don’t tend to get presents, so all I have to look forward to is Christmas dinner, which I’ll be cooking and cleaning up myself lol
> 
> I hope your Christmas isn’t awful, @landshark. It’ll be tough, I’m sure, but it might still be okay.


 Merry Christmas and I hope your feeling a little better today ,if you need a chat or anything don’t hesitate to reach out


----------



## AmyJo1976

penguin said:


> aww thank you. Depression has been a beast this last week, and the last three or four Christmases have been rough. I was hoping this year would be different, but I’m just feeling down about it.


I know how that is sister, I've been through it too. Stay strong. There is a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## BigElectricKat

This will be a strange Christmas for me. Definitely. But I wish all of you a very Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, and Happy New Year. I can't wait to unwrap a very special present!


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> aww thank you. Depression has been a beast this last week, and the last three or four Christmases have been rough. I was hoping this year would be different, but I’m just feeling down about it.



Depression sucks! I hope it gets better for you


----------



## penguin

Thanks everyone


----------



## omegaseph

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


I would love to be more than your feeder like someone else said... Alas, not only different countries (though same continent, at least), but opposite ends of the continent...


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Having a bit of a sad one today.


Sorry you were having an off day. We're all here, should you want to talk. You're still a beautiful woman


----------



## penguin

Thank you @Tank


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Thank you @Tank


You're welcome sweetie


----------



## Joker

Me cleaning a mess up from the floor while we were getting the food ready for the homeless meal on Thanksgiving 2020.


----------



## penguin

I decided to treat myself and got some krispy kreme donuts delivered.


----------



## Barrett

penguin said:


> I decided to treat myself and got some krispy kreme donuts delivered.


Aw, gawd. I did not need to know that they deliver.
I may never be able to squeeze out of my house again...


----------



## penguin

Barrett said:


> Aw, gawd. I did not need to know that they deliver.
> I may never be able to squeeze out of my house again...



I’m not sure about where you are, but they do in Brisbane, Australia. I got these through Uber eats, though, because I wanted some now.


----------



## Barrett

penguin said:


> I’m not sure about where you are, but they do in Brisbane, Australia. I got these through Uber eats, though, because I wanted some now.



Ah. I keep forgetting Uber Eats is a thing, and one of my former co-workers even drives for them.
I kinda just assumed that DD started delivering, themselves, because a lot of places around here (South Carolina coast, US) started doing that this year, trying to stay in business.


----------



## penguin

Krispy Kreme will deliver it themselves here, but you have to order it at least one day in advance. I used to buy a couple of boxes for the people in my team at my last job, when we had special occasions or tough end of month targets to reach.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Happy new year everybody.


(had a drink at noon lol)


----------



## BigElectricKat

DazzlingAnna said:


> Happy new year everybody.
> View attachment 139104
> 
> (had a drink at noon lol)


Such a sweet, angel face!


----------



## op user

You look so young in the picture DA. See if you can launch a line of alcohol based cosmetics


----------



## Barrett

HNY.

What?
I **AM** smiling.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> You look so young in the picture DA. See if you can launch a line of alcohol based cosmetics



@op user : thanks. 

I look so young compared to what? lol 

I am young. At least I feel young.


----------



## AmyJo1976

DazzlingAnna said:


> @op user : thanks.
> 
> I look so young compared to what? lol
> 
> I am young. At least I feel young.


You do look young girl! You're killin it


----------



## DazzlingAnna

AmyJo1976 said:


> You do look young girl! You're killin it


 shall i make it a guessing game 
Nah.


----------



## AmyJo1976

You should girl!


----------



## penguin

The purple is fading in interesting ways and my regrowth is coming in strong, but I’m still feeling cute.


----------



## Tank

As beautiful as ever


----------



## Blackbean

Long night/morning/night....


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo

penguin said:


> The purple is fading in interesting ways and my regrowth is coming in strong, but I’m still feeling cute.


<3 _ <3


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo

A little bed head action for y’all today


----------



## penguin

Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> A little bed head action for y’all today



You’re back!


----------



## khrestel

Just body today.


----------



## James1662

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


Lovely photo.


----------



## penguin

44, fat, and fabulous


----------



## Aqw

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous


All the best, happy birthday. I hope the cake is as good as it looked


----------



## DazzlingAnna

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous



Happy birthday, @penguin !
I hope the cake is even better than it looked


----------



## penguin

Thank you @DazzlingAnna and @Aqw  I’ll post pictures of the cake once I get it! It’s 3am here, so it’s going to be a few more hours b


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous



Happy Birthday (or belated birthday). The alliteration is excellent, as is the picture


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Birthday, @penguin! Have a lovely day! Cake!


----------



## littlefairywren

Selfie in an office chair, as requested. I obviously need a stick thing, because I have short arms and small hands. I dropped my phone right after this shot hehe.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Selfie in an office chair, as requested. I obviously need a stick thing, because I have short arms and small hands. I dropped my phone right after this shot hehe.



Little sneak peek? 
So cute! And I love your dress


----------



## littlefairywren

AuntHen said:


> Little sneak peek?
> So cute! And I love your dress


Yup! Peek a boo, B


----------



## penguin

Thank you @littlefairywren!


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous


Beautiful and sexy too!


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous


Happy birthday sweetie


----------



## penguin

Thank you x2, @Tank


----------



## AmyJo1976

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous


Happy birthday Penguin! 44 isn't bad at all, right?


----------



## penguin

It has been a roller coaster so far, @AmyJo1976 but hopefully it’ll smooth out.


----------



## Blackbean

Not looking forward to 58.


----------



## James1662




----------



## James1662

NM


----------



## AuntHen

Today.


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 139414


you're very pretty and I like your style. Seems you have a bit of tummy, which is very attractive imo!


----------



## littlefairywren

AuntHen said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 139414


So lovely, B


----------



## SSBHM

penguin said:


> Thank you @DazzlingAnna and @Aqw  I’ll post pictures of the cake once I get it! It’s 3am here, so it’s going to be a few more hours b


Happy BD. sorry I missed it yesterday.  Show us the cake! Please.


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 139414


Beautiful!


----------



## NurseVicki

In Jan still in my collar from spinal surgery with some of my oranges Grapefruits and huge Lemons I had just picked LOL


----------



## Joker

NurseVicki said:


> In Jan still in my collar from spinal surgery with some of my oranges Grapefruits and huge Lemons I had just picked LOL


Citrus.


----------



## NurseVicki

at the botanical garden before surgery


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My oldest daughter and my twins all have birthdays one day apart so we went out to celebrate all three today at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant. Im sitting on the far right. We all had a great time


----------



## landshark

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My oldest daughter and my twins all have birthdays one day apart so we went out to celebrate all three today at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant. Im sitting on the far right. We all had a great time
> 
> View attachment 139687



So many pretty ladies in one pic!


----------



## Barrett

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My oldest daughter and my twins all have birthdays one day apart so we went out to celebrate all three today at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant. Im sitting on the far right. We all had a great time
> 
> View attachment 139687


Lovely photo.  
The mention of hibachi made my stomach growl. I could do some major damage to some hibachi right now. Like, ALL the hibachi.


----------



## littlefairywren

Barrett said:


> Lovely photo.
> The mention of hibachi made my stomach growl. I could do some major damage to some hibachi right now. Like, ALL the hibachi.


Very nice pic, GEF. I'm loving all the red!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My oldest daughter and my twins all have birthdays one day apart so we went out to celebrate all three today at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant. Im sitting on the far right. We all had a great time
> 
> View attachment 139687


Happy birthday to all of them! You look so cute, GEF!


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My oldest daughter and my twins all have birthdays one day apart so we went out to celebrate all three today at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant. Im sitting on the far right. We all had a great time



Beautiful, Caroline!


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My oldest daughter and my twins all have birthdays one day apart so we went out to celebrate all three today at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant. Im sitting on the far right. We all had a great time



What a great pic! 

(also I'm envious that you have restaurants open for eat-in!)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> 44, fat, and fabulous


And sexxxxyyyyy!


----------



## bdiazz

AuntHen said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 139414


You look gorgeous. I can't wait to see your belly up? Are willing to have a long term relationship with a black male feeder? Am available.


AuntHen said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 139414


----------



## bdiazz

AuntHen said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 139414


You look gorgeous. I can't wait to see your belly up? Are willing to have a long term relationship with a black male feeder? Am available.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

landshark said:


> So many pretty ladies in one pic!


Thank you! 



Barrett said:


> Lovely photo.
> The mention of hibachi made my stomach growl. I could do some major damage to some hibachi right now. Like, ALL the hibachi.


Thank you- I had the shrimp and ribeye Yum!



littlefairywren said:


> Very nice pic, GEF. I'm loving all the red!


Thank you!



Colonial Warrior said:


> Happy birthday to all of them! You look so cute, GEF!


Thank you!



AuntHen said:


> Beautiful, Caroline!


Thank you!



Tad said:


> What a great pic!
> 
> (also I'm envious that you have restaurants open for eat-in!)


Thank you! We managed to get in right before a party of 18 showed up!


----------



## NurseVicki

just 2 weeks ago again at Garden it was cool enough for a hat and gloves !


----------



## Joker

Goofing off with some friends during a little down time at the Kitchen where we feed homeless and disadvantaged. Me all up front.


----------



## NurseVicki

Joker said:


> Goofing off with some friends during a little down time at the Kitchen where we feed homeless and disadvantaged. Me all up front.View attachment 139740


thanks for your loving assistance to those folks


----------



## bdiazz

U're doing a good job


----------



## penguin

Back to vibrant purple


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Back to vibrant purple


Hi there cutie!


----------



## penguin

Tank said:


> Hi there cutie!


----------



## bdiazz

Is any chance we can be best friend @ least to star t? What you think? I have your photo with me everyday.


----------



## penguin

bdiazz said:


> Is any chance we can be best friend @ least to star t? What you think? I have your photo with me everyday.



That’s sweet of you. I don’t think my current best friend would appreciate being ousted, though.


----------



## bdiazz

penguin said:


> That’s sweet of you. I don’t think my current best friend would appreciate being ousted, though.
> [/QUOTE]
> Oh, see, you're so sweet yourself, I also would like you to convey my deepest apologises to your wonderful, caring boyfriend. Tell him, I will not seen interfere anymore. Stay well.


----------



## penguin

Just hanging around


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> Just hanging around


Lovely arms!


----------



## penguin

Colonial Warrior said:


> Lovely arms!



Thank you! I’ve been told that a few times recently, so I’ve been trying to remember to include them in my photos


----------



## bdiazz

Hi, all I can from now on is beautiful face. Massive thank you for the photo.


----------



## bdiazz




----------



## bdiazz

bdiazz said:


>


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> Thank you! I’ve been told that a few times recently, so I’ve been trying to remember to include them in my photos


You are welcome! You have a sculptural, beautiful, and sexy body. It reminds me of the Greek myth of Pygmalion and Galtea!






The love story of Pygmalion and Galatea


The immortal tragic love story of Pygmalion and Galatea. Know about the love stories of famous love legends.




www.theholidayspot.com


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Just hanging around


Looking as cute as ever!


----------



## penguin

Thanks @Tank and @Colonial Warrior. You might enjoy this one from today.


----------



## landshark

penguin said:


> Thanks @Tank and @Colonial Warrior. You might enjoy this one from today.


That is as good a pic as you’ve posted!


----------



## BigCutieDelilah

Lounging around on a hot Florida day!


----------



## penguin

landshark said:


> That is as good a pic as you’ve posted!



aww thanks


----------



## landshark

BigCutieDelilah said:


> Lounging around on a hot Florida day!



I'm heading south!


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Thanks @Tank and @Colonial Warrior. You might enjoy this one from today.


Looking fine there, sweetheart


----------



## Tank

BigCutieDelilah said:


> Lounging around on a hot Florida day!


2 sweet!


----------



## ohiofa

penguin said:


> Thanks @Tank and @Colonial Warrior. You might enjoy this one from today.



WOW! Those curves are smokin HOT!!!


----------



## loopytheone

Bought new clothes for once and actually feel cute~








I never usually wear things like this because I was always told they are unflattering but it makes ME happy! The top layer is sparkly as well, ah! I just need some better trousers to wear with it, hah.


----------



## AmyJo1976

loopytheone said:


> Bought new clothes for once and actually feel cute~
> 
> View attachment 139919
> 
> View attachment 139922
> 
> View attachment 139924
> 
> 
> I never usually wear things like this because I was always told they are unflattering but it makes ME happy! The top layer is sparkly as well, ah! I just need some better trousers to wear with it, hah.


Lookin great Loopy!


----------



## Tad

FWIW, I think that is totally flattering. You look fab, Loops


----------



## penguin

You look great, @loopytheone!


----------



## AuntHen

loopytheone said:


> Bought new clothes for once and actually feel cute~
> I never usually wear things like this because I was always told they are unflattering but it makes ME happy! The top layer is sparkly as well, ah! I just need some better trousers to wear with it, hah.



You are stunning! I love that blouse


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> Thanks @Tank and @Colonial Warrior. You might enjoy this one from today.


Very pretty penguin


----------



## littlefairywren

loopytheone said:


> Bought new clothes for once and actually feel cute~
> 
> View attachment 139919
> 
> View attachment 139922
> 
> View attachment 139924
> 
> 
> I never usually wear things like this because I was always told they are unflattering but it makes ME happy! The top layer is sparkly as well, ah! I just need some better trousers to wear with it, hah.


I think you're as cute as a button, Loopy. I kind of want to smoosh you.


----------



## Jay_cm

Bloody covid gave me grey beard hairs @35. haha


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks so much for all the kind comments everyone, made me so happy! =D


----------



## SSBHM

loopytheone said:


> Thanks so much for all the kind comments everyone, made me so happy! =D


new handle lusciousloopyone


----------



## Tracyarts

Because this is my back yard and we're not prepared for this kind of mess here in SE Texas.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This is my latest photo with a beard. I took it yesterday!


----------



## Tad

I like the beard!


----------



## seavixen

Well, between switching jobs and disrupting my whole exercise and eating rhythm, and getting pregnant, I gained like 100lbs back that I'm going to have to lose all over again, buuut... cutest baby ever. My little half-Korean munchkin.❤


----------



## Tad

Awwww, such a sweetie! (I'm sure he gets lots of cuddles as it is, but give him an extra one for me, will you? I miss babies!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

seavixen said:


> Well, between switching jobs and disrupting my whole exercise and eating rhythm, and getting pregnant, I gained like 100lbs back that I'm going to have to lose all over again, buuut... cutest baby ever. My little half-Korean munchkin.❤


Congratulations and good to see you! Beautiful Baby!!!


----------



## BouncingBoy

Congrats on the new arrival.Mama & baby look beautiful!


----------



## BigCutieDelilah

Awww what a cutie! Congrats mama


----------



## NurseVicki

Colonial Warrior said:


> This is my latest photo with a beard. I took it yesterday!


looks good on you!


----------



## op user

All the best for the new baby and the family.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

NurseVicki said:


> looks good on you!


Thank you so much for that, @NurseVicki!


----------



## Joker

This is sort of funny. I was fixing a broken camera and well when I went to see if I got it right I found this.


----------



## penguin

Just me


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Just me


As ravishing as ever!


----------



## Tracyarts




----------



## AuntHen

I'm posing for Thunder Thighs magazine


----------



## Tattoocharlie

Amazing


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> I'm posing for Thunder Thighs magazine
> 
> View attachment 140490


So beautiful and ravishing


----------



## landshark

AuntHen said:


> I'm posing for Thunder Thighs magazine
> 
> View attachment 140490



I really love this pic.


----------



## Tracyarts

Got a little bit of pink in my face from being out in the sunshine. Feels good.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Sunshine? You have sunshine???


----------



## Tracyarts

Jerry Thomas said:


> Sunshine? You have sunshine???



We're already having days with temperatures around 80F. I'm not ready yet. lol


----------



## Joker

Tracyarts said:


> We're already having days with temperatures around 80F. I'm not ready yet. lol


 You poor white people.


----------



## penguin

Definitely not going the things I should be doing.


----------



## Blackjack

penguin said:


> Definitely not going the things I should be doing.


You're doing better and more important things.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> You're doing better and more important things.



Trying on my new bikini is one of those important things this afternoon.


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Definitely not going the things I should be doing.


Looking luscious sweetie


----------



## AuntHen

I feel cute today ☺


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> I feel cute today ☺
> 
> View attachment 140776


You are so beautiful. I'd love to wake up to you


----------



## loopytheone

Had a spare hairclip so I thought I would share it with my good friend Kiki.


----------



## Tad

OMG, I adore that pic Loops! Just fantastic


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> I feel cute today ☺
> 
> View attachment 140776


uh huh! You are definitely looking cute, now as to whether you feel cute, I'd like to find out, but I don't know you that well. But, yep, lookin cute! pink is your color and that material hugs your curves and makes me swoon too!


----------



## DJ_S

Just now, catching some vitamin D


----------



## loopytheone

Thanks Tad! Ah, it's always nice to see pictures of people. =)


----------



## landshark

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 140943
> 
> 
> Had a spare hairclip so I thought I would share it with my good friend Kiki.



You are so adorable!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Haven't posted a pic in a hot minute. This was a hit at the 80s party, so let's throw it in here.
(Yes I was rocking Adidas lol)


----------



## AuntHen

The weather is sooooo wonderful!


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

And so are you.


----------



## Christopher Hughes

latest picture of Me


----------



## landshark

AuntHen said:


> The weather is sooooo wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 141286



love it! Beautiful woman in the foreground makes it hard to notice the beautiful background!


----------



## TheShannan

Right before I chopped off my hair


----------



## TheShannan

Christopher Hughes said:


> View attachment 141300
> 
> latest picture of Me


I love it!!!


----------



## Christopher Hughes

TheShannan said:


> I love it!!! ❤❤❤


Flufffffyyyyyyyyy


----------



## svenm2112

I don't do selfies that much


----------



## AuntHen

@landshark Thank you!


----------



## Joker

The Dark Dark Knight and his robot Parrot.


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> The weather is sooooo wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 141286


Looking good!


----------



## Curvy Mary

Most recent pic of me


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker




----------



## Christopher Hughes

Current picture


----------



## AmyJo1976

Christopher Hughes said:


> Current picture


Handsome smile!


----------



## Christopher Hughes

I look like the rejected stunt double for Grizzly Adams.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Christopher Hughes said:


> I look like the rejected stunt double for Grizzly Adams.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Well ty


----------



## Joker

Me after a day of when life gets tough you have to be tougher and tell many people no.


----------



## Joker

Running on new software.


----------



## Joker

Tomorrow


----------



## willowmoon

Moi.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

willowmoon said:


> Moi.
> 
> View attachment 141394


Did you go by a different moniker back in the day?


----------



## TheShannan

Christopher Hughes said:


> Current picture


Very nice


----------



## willowmoon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you go by a different moniker back in the day?



@Green Eyed Fairy Nope, just good ol' willowmoon


----------



## Blackjack

'Sup.


----------



## AuntHen

Random Friday selfie


----------



## landshark

AuntHen said:


> Random Friday selfie
> 
> View attachment 141501



hello! More of this, if you please!


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> Random Friday selfie
> 
> View attachment 141501


You look mahvelous!


----------



## CatmanLou

Coming out of lurkdom to post a photo of myself taken last Thursday right after I got my haircut. Wearing the New Orleans Jazz Cats T-shirt I got way back in 2001.


----------



## TheShannan

Blackjack said:


> 'Sup.


Red hair and all


----------



## Blackjack

TheShannan said:


> Red hair and all


It's the IG filter, actually- my hair's very much a light brown, but I wanted the colors to pop on the mask!


----------



## Jay78




----------



## TheShannan

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 141514


Great smile!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jay78




----------



## DazzlingAnna




----------



## landshark

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 141531



Awesome pic!


----------



## littlefairywren

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 141531


Completely adorbs!


----------



## TheShannan

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 141531


That top is everything!!!


----------



## AuntHen

@DazzlingAnna 

So cute and beautiful at the same time ☺


----------



## DazzlingAnna

landshark said:


> Awesome pic!





littlefairywren said:


> Completely adorbs!





TheShannan said:


> That top is everything!!!





AuntHen said:


> @DazzlingAnna
> 
> So cute and beautiful at the same time ☺


Awwww, thanks!


----------



## Tracyarts

Finally got a haircut today!


----------



## Tank

Looking good!


----------



## AuntHen

Chubby chubkins in blue


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Chubby chubkins in blue
> 
> View attachment 141920


Big beautiful chubby chubkins! hubba hubba


----------



## landshark

AuntHen said:


> Chubby chubkins in blue
> 
> View attachment 141920



So pretty!


----------



## AuntHen

@landshark @SSBHM 

Thank you


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> Chubby chubkins in blue
> 
> View attachment 141920


As beautiful and sexy as ever!


----------



## Tank

Tank said:


> As beautiful and sexy as ever!


Are you married?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Video calling would be like...


----------



## BigElectricKat

DazzlingAnna said:


> Video calling would be like...View attachment 142160


Look at that angel face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> Video calling would be like...View attachment 142160


Lovely!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Me with my new eyeglasses!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken yesterday before we went out for brunch.


----------



## Tad

Trying to play on the playground -- it was otherwise unused and empty at the time. (Turns out that I can't swing hand-over-hand anymore and instead just barely managed to hang on long enough for time picture to be taken.) And then just sitting quietly enjoying the summery weather that we had on Saturday.


----------



## AuntHen

Y'all look great and nice to see more pics


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> Y'all look great and nice to see more pics
> 
> Standard selfie
> 
> View attachment 142274


Looking great, beautiful!


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Y'all look great and nice to see more pics
> 
> Standard selfie
> 
> View attachment 142274


Thanks for showing some tummy curves! Shame some people hide'em.


----------



## penguin

Feeling pretty


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> Feeling pretty


Very nice to see you again!


----------



## penguin

Thank you! I moved recently, which was hell, but things are finally getting better.


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> Feeling pretty


Hi there beautiful


----------



## AuntHen

@penguin super cute


----------



## Takeshi

Been a long while, Dims!


----------



## largenlovely

just checking in


----------



## AuntHen

...........


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 142934


Simply stunning


----------



## Curvy Mary

I just went to Maui!


----------



## TheShannan

Sunburn recovery


----------



## OCEAN-MINDED-1996

Semi-new to this community. Here’s a picture of me from yesterday. And one from the other day.


----------



## penguin




----------



## Joker




----------



## AuntHen

@penguin Oh my gosh, I love this! You look amazing. Love the colors on you too


----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> View attachment 143335
> View attachment 143336


Also you have very sexy legs feet!


----------



## SSBHM

TheShannan said:


> Sunburn recovery


turn that frown upside down


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> View attachment 143335
> View attachment 143336


Absolutely gorgeous and voluminous


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

A Few days ago


----------



## Colonial Warrior

CarmellaBombshell said:


> A Few days ago


Very sexy stars and stripes!


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Colonial Warrior said:


> Very sexy stars and stripes!


AWWWW thank you  
******************************


----------



## Tracyarts

Got a haircut this morning


----------



## waldo

CarmellaBombshell said:


> A Few days ago



now THAT is what I call a great patriotic display - a smoking hot SSBBW in a stars and stripes bikini. Epic!!


----------



## Tad

Tracyarts said:


> Got a haircut this morning



Looks great, Tracy!


----------



## AuntHen

...................


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracyarts said:


> Got a haircut this morning
> 
> View attachment 143403


Love it! I've been pondering going with bangs again as well!


----------



## great bear

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 143457


WOW!


----------



## Tank

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 143457


Such a beautiful woman!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

This red dress is just amazing.


----------



## Tad

Dazzling pic! ( in so many meanings of the word)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Not a pic of me but WVMountainrear and myself adopted this beautiful pair of bonded brothers this weekend. Willow is a 4 year old shepherd/hound mix and Mobi is a 7 year old St. Bernard/border collie mix. We couldn't ask for two sweeter furbabies.


----------



## Tad

Awww, they look right at home already too!


----------



## JBfromNH

Curvy Mary said:


> I just went to Maui!


gorgeous!


----------



## JBfromNH

penguin said:


> Trying on my new bikini is one of those important things this afternoon.


woo hoo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Not a pic of me but WVMountainrear and myself adopted this beautiful pair of bonded brothers this weekend. Willow is a 4 year old shepherd/hound mix and Mobi is a 7 year old St. Bernard/border collie mix. We couldn't ask for two sweeter furbabies.


Congratulations on the new additions! Beautiful animals


----------



## Ncmomof4

penguin said:


> View attachment 143335
> View attachment 143336


I just love your hair!


----------



## Tad

Just enjoying a nice Summer's day.


----------



## Ncmomof4

Time to go for a walk


----------



## JBfromNH

Ncmomof4 said:


> View attachment 143799
> 
> Time to go for a walk


sweet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I like my new pink dress!


----------



## JBfromNH

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like my new pink dress!


Very cute on you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JBfromNH said:


> Very cute on you


Thank you so much


----------



## JBfromNH

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you so much


You are entirely welcome ;-)


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like my new pink dress!



Wow!
Lovely!!


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like my new pink dress!


Very beautiful woman!


----------



## BigElectricKat

DazzlingAnna said:


> This red dress is just amazing.
> 
> View attachment 143515


It's the person in the dress that makes it so amazing!


----------



## Joker

New hat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Wow!
> Lovely!!





Tank said:


> Very beautiful woman!


Thank you both!


----------



## penguin

I’ve been playing with makeup lately.


----------



## JBfromNH

penguin said:


> I’ve been playing with makeup lately.


Love the color!


----------



## Van

Me at the repass after my best friend's funeral...


----------



## Van

penguin said:


> I’ve been playing with makeup lately.


Love the purple hair


----------



## Joker

Peace my friends


----------



## Tad

Van said:


> Me at the repass after my best friend's funeral...



Sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Van

Tad said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Before and after of haircut I have done myself this morning!


----------



## Yakatori

^That's pretty good, for a DYI job. How do you get the back, using mirrors?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Yakatori said:


> ^That's pretty good, for a DYI job. How do you get the back, using mirrors?


No! That's the saddest part.


----------



## mathfa

Looks great CW! Impressive work.


----------



## Tracyarts




----------



## FatBarbieDoll

June of last year -- haven't changed much, if at all, so I still look the same.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Love this outfit -- it's quite comfortable.


----------



## penguin




----------



## Colonial Warrior

penguin said:


> View attachment 144483


Hello Sexy!!!!!!


----------



## Sonic Purity

FatBarbieDoll said:


> June of last year -- haven't changed much, if at all, so I still look the same.


Nice hair curls!


----------



## Sonic Purity

penguin said:


> Feeling pretty


Jackpot photo!


----------



## Van

penguin said:


> View attachment 144483


Gorgeous


----------



## Joker

Some say I am a Shat head so today I embraced the thought.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Joker said:


> Some say I am a Shat head so today I embraced the thought.
> View attachment 144576



Ignoring what it’s supposed to mean/be, that’s actually a nice hat. Rod Stewart’s calling from the ’70s: he says “You wear it well!”.


----------



## Joker

My Labor Day hat.


----------



## Joker

Miss Vicky told me I cleaned up real pretty.


----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Colonial Warrior

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144807


Lovely!


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144807


I should report that to the Moderators for making me smile so wide my ears fell off.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Colonial Warrior said:


> Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Joker

Felt retro today.


----------



## Tickleseeker

.


----------



## Joker

Lookin Old time tonight.


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144807


I am so happy you joined us Now I know my fantasies were worth it.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> I am so happy you joined us Now I know my fantasies were worth it.


Aawww...your so sweet


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 144807


Lookin very good girl. You got the best hairstyle.


----------



## Funtastic curves

MNSSBBWpearseeker said:


> Lookin very good girl. You got the best hairstyle.


Thank you!


----------



## Joker

I was with the Rabbi today and he was seen in a new light.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

Taken yesterday.


----------



## Yakatori

^I kind of like it how you show a range of facial expressions.

In the first one, going left to right, I'm reading that you know who the person is and yet can't quite recall their name, but don't want to let on unless or until there's no other choice. Second, something has gone terribly wrong; you need help, but raising too loud or noticeable of an alarm will have the effect of escalating an as yet still contained situation. Best to just play it cool. And third, although realizing the difficulty of what choices have been made, you're now resigned to your fate, accepting whatever may come with open arms, like, "_Hey, it's been a hell of a ride..!_


----------



## Waddlingcutie

Trying my jeans on and another pair too tight.


----------



## Tank

Waddlingcutie said:


> Trying my jeans on and another pair too tight.


Very cute, and sexy!!!


----------



## ohiofa

Waddlingcutie said:


> Trying my jeans on and another pair too tight.



Beautiful double belly!!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Tracyarts said:


> Got a haircut this morning
> 
> View attachment 143403


Love your hair and your glasses! And them blue eyes...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Waddlingcutie said:


> Trying my jeans on and another pair too tight.


Too tight for who?? Not for me! You look lovely.


----------



## SSBHM

Waddlingcutie said:


> Trying my jeans on and another pair too tight.



I love how they look, but ouch I hate thinking they're not comfy! You're tummy is gorgeous and deserves room to relax and enjoy!


----------



## penguin




----------



## DJ_S




----------



## GabrielRamirez

Hating the heat and sun


----------



## Joker

Randy Buck on his Iowa Tour.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Taken yesterday


----------



## Joker

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taken yesterday


In the words of Forrest Gump "You sure look pretty Jennie."


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taken yesterday


Sexy!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Joker said:


> In the words of Forrest Gump "You sure look pretty Jennie."





Colonial Warrior said:


> Sexy!!!!


Thank you both


----------



## Joker

I don't smoke the weed but I at times can remember when I did. I am just a person that can make facial expressions.


----------



## Rojodi

Buzzed the hair!


----------



## GabrielRamirez

Passively nihilistic. Lazily misanthropic.


----------



## Joker

GabrielRamirez said:


> Passively nihilistic. Lazily misanthropic.


Now you sound like me when I do selfies of my feet.


----------



## Tank

penguin said:


> View attachment 145214


Looking as good as ever!


----------



## Tank

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taken yesterday


Beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tank said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Van




----------



## Funtastic curves




----------



## Sonic Purity

Tri-tone hair color time:



From the back:



Let’s have a fling:


----------



## TheShannan

Fall in Wisconsin


----------



## Joker

Me with my new 50 cent hat and smile.


----------



## Tad

@Joker 50 cent hat, fifty buck smile!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Getting ready for Christimas


----------



## Joker




----------



## Joker

I got a new ugly Christmas sweater and put it on for the rest of the Month.


----------



## Joker

Maybe it's Santa who has been naughty.


----------



## Aldam

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like my new pink dress!


Great photo


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aldam said:


> Great photo


Thank you


----------



## LeoGibson

From a few weeks ago. Enjoying a little cooler weather here and putting on more than shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## Joker

Showing off the ELF DNA. My 4 year old grand daughter Mr. Phinney and her grandpa. Her name is Phoenix but she got stuck with Mr. Phinney because her mother loved Boy Meets World.


----------



## CurvyEm2

Been a while.


----------



## BigElectricKat

CurvyEm2 said:


> Been a while.


Please, please, please don't take so long next time!


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Tad

I love those racoon decorations! (and you look as lovely as ever.)
ETA: I looked again, and maybe they are not racoons? Cute looking, whatever they are, but now I do want to know what they are, *L*


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 147013


You put the second B in BBW


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

CurvyEm2 said:


> Been a while.


I hope you share more photos of yourself.


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 147013


Merry Christmas! A stunning site in front of the tree, nothing finer could be! 
You have a gentle manner that is really attractive. Hope you enjoy the holidays.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

Waiting for Santa. And my SSBBW love.


----------



## Joker

One of my alter egos is a Country Music singer named Randy Buck. This is from his new album cover to be released in January 1st 2022


----------



## willowmoon

AuntHen said:


> View attachment 147013


Absolutely stunning! Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> I love those racoon decorations! (and you look as lovely as ever.)
> ETA: I looked again, and maybe they are not racoons? Cute looking, whatever they are, but now I do want to know what they are, *L*



Yes! Raccoons and some squirrels too 



willowmoon said:


> Absolutely stunning! Hope you had a Merry Christmas!


 Thank you! I hope yours was as well.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken New Year's Eve.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Could also been posted in "what did you buy today thread?"...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> Could also been posted in "what did you buy today thread?"...
> 
> View attachment 147616


Beautiful and sexy!


----------



## Aqw

DazzlingAnna said:


> Could also been posted in "what did you buy today thread?"...
> 
> View attachment 147616


_Craquante_
I don't know how you say it in English or German.
It means something like : beautiful, cute, gorgeous all together. 
Maybe someone on the board will know a better translation.


----------



## Panzito

My round face after gaining many pounds in the last 4 years


----------



## Joker

Happy Friday from Clarksville.


----------



## BouncingBoy

Joker said:


> Happy Friday from Clarksville.
> View attachment 147861


Why do I suddenly feel like singing about a train?.....nyuknyuknyuk


----------



## Joker

BouncingBoy said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like singing about a train?.....nyuknyuknyuk


Because it happens all the time to me.


----------



## Joker

I went Tweed today.


----------



## GROMOZANSKY

DazzlingAnna said:


> Lahko bi bilo objavljeno tudi v temi "Kaj si kupil danes?"...
> 
> View attachment 147616
> 
> [/KVOTA]
> CLASSY


----------



## Joker




----------



## Tank

DazzlingAnna said:


> Could also been posted in "what did you buy today thread?"...
> 
> View attachment 147616


Looking good!


----------



## Tracyarts




----------



## doughboy4u71

Nice


----------



## AuntHen

So cute, Tracy!


----------



## Joker

My friend Miss Vicky and I went out for dinner tonight and she saw this hat at Walmart and said "This is so you" and got it for me.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> My friend Miss Vicky and I went out for dinner tonight and she saw this hat at Walmart and said "This is so you" and got it for me.
> View attachment 148427
> 
> 
> View attachment 148428


In time for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> In time for St. Patrick's Day!


2 weeks I think.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> 2 weeks I think.


Yes!


----------



## AuntHen

It's a burnt orange kind of day...


----------



## toyjunker

Orange makes your blue eyes bluer.
Ok on my screen the eye are bright blue


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> It's a burnt orange kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 148500



You look amazing in that color. Of course you're very pretty so you probably could wear nothing at all and I'd love it! lol - well I would!


----------



## Tattoocharlie




----------



## AuntHen

Saturday vibes


----------



## Donna

No makeup and I really need a haircut...


----------



## Tank

Donna said:


> No makeup and I really need a haircut...View attachment 148827


All be it, Still beautiful


----------



## BigElectricKat

How adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

Donna said:


> No makeup and I really need a haircut...



I remember that winning smile now! And you make no make-up look wonderful.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## cinnamitch

Donna said:


> No makeup and I really need a haircut...View attachment 148827


You are still bee-utiful


----------



## Donna

cinnamitch said:


> You are still bee-utiful


No more so than you my beautiful friend!


----------



## Monster

No makeup but loving my bedhead today!


----------



## Donna




----------



## Tank

Monster said:


> No makeup but loving my bedhead today!View attachment 148896


Still beautiful!


----------



## Joker




----------



## Shotha




----------



## Joker

Miss Vicky calls me Dimples.


----------



## Donna

So, I cut my hair this morning…


----------



## BigElectricKat

(Not that my opinion matters but...) Looks great! Can see more of that adorable face!


----------



## Tank

Donna said:


> So, I cut my hair this morning…View attachment 149087


Beautiful !!!


----------



## toyjunker

Hubba Hubba delicious


----------



## SSBHM

Donna said:


> No makeup and I really need a haircut...View attachment 148827


You have such an appealing smile and soulful eyes.


----------



## SSBHM

Monster said:


> No makeup but loving my bedhead today!View attachment 148896


You look fantastic without any make-up. Bedhead is a look, right?


----------



## SSBHM

Donna said:


> So, I cut my hair this morning…View attachment 149087


Your face is so sweet - you even have dimples!


----------



## SSBHM

Joker said:


> Miss Vicky calls me Dimples.
> View attachment 149035


makes one wonder what you're about to do, lol


----------



## SSBHM

Donna said:


> View attachment 148899


I'm a sucker for a gal with a double chin


----------



## SSBHM

Waddlingcutie said:


> Trying my jeans on and another pair too tight.


Find a pair that's just right yet?


----------



## Joker

SSBHM said:


> makes one wonder what you're about to do, lol


Why do people say that about me all the time?


----------



## Donna

toyjunker said:


> Hubba Hubba delicious



Thank you! 



SSBHM said:


> You have such an appealing smile and soulful eyes.



Thank you! 



SSBHM said:


> Your face is so sweet - you even have dimples!



Thank you again!


----------



## Joker

It's Spring.


----------



## Shotha




----------



## liveourdream

Nobody more attractive than a huge SSBBW that loves being fat and truly eating.


----------



## Joker




----------



## Tank

A few newer ones...


----------



## Dromond

Hello!


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker




----------



## Shotha

This sums me up - fat and sleepy.


----------



## liveourdream

largenlovely said:


> here's one of me from a couple days ago


STUNNING!


----------



## Blackjack

A bit of cause and effect from my vacation last week.


----------



## Joker

Damn I'm hot.


----------



## Donna

Sooo, I cut my hair again. (Sorry about the cannula, folks. It's a bad pollen day so I had to plug in my O2 for a while and I forgot to take it out and didn't feel like photoshopping it out.)


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm kinda digging the white streak that's growing in my hair now.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Took this one yesterday...


----------



## Joker




----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Happy Flowery Friday!


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Blackjack said:


> A bit of cause and effect from my vacation last week. View attachment 149469
> View attachment 149470


Yikes, that looks painful!


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Lazy Sunday..


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Donna

no makeup selfie...


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

Cold and OVER Myrtle Beach last month!


----------



## Donna

Peach, that dress is fabulous!


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

My blood pressure just spiked. What a sexy vase of a woman you present. Starts with a solid base I always say.


----------



## Joker

I cut off 1/2 my beard and moved to the art gallery.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> I cut off 1/2 my beard and moved to the art gallery.
> View attachment 149767


I got tired of people asking me to move my beard so they could read my shirts.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Donna said:


> Peach, that dress is fabulous!


I totally agree, you look amazing


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

Donna said:


> Peach, that dress is fabulous!



Thank you, Beautiful! I got it from Torrid. Size 5


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

GardensInBrooklyn said:


> I totally agree, you look amazing


Thank you so much!


----------



## Big Booty Brotha

DaJuiciestPeach said:


> View attachment 149765
> Cold and OVER Myrtle Beach last month!


Very nice photo of you. I remember seeing you at a bowling alley some years ago.


----------



## CurvyEm2




----------



## SSBHM

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Took this one yesterday...



Just curious, how many pages in that book?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

In the pink dress- was eating out with my daughters on Mother's Day= please ignore the cluttered table. 
Floral dress- was out with my oldest daughter.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Just not feeling it today.


----------



## Tad

About time for an updated pic, I figured. Not in love with having lost a chunk of weight, but life happens.


----------



## Tank

DaJuiciestPeach said:


> View attachment 149765
> Cold and OVER Myrtle Beach last month!


Love those curvy hips!!!


----------



## Tank

GardensInBrooklyn said:


> Just not feeling it today.


Still a beautiful young lady!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> In the pink dress- was eating out with my daughters on Mother's Day= please ignore the cluttered table.
> Floral dress- was out with my oldest daughter.


Lovely and sexy, @Green Eyed Fairy !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Colonial Warrior said:


> Lovely and sexy, @Green Eyed Fairy !


Thank you, you sweet man


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bad hair day


----------



## Joker

Funtastic curves said:


> Bad hair dayView attachment 149917


You have killer eyes.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Joker said:


> You have killer eyes.


Thank you


----------



## Layers

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> In the pink dress- was eating out with my daughters on Mother's Day= please ignore the cluttered table.
> Floral dress- was out with my oldest daughter.


What a gorgeous older lady you are X


----------



## Joker

Layers said:


> What a gorgeous older lady you are X


Let me correct that for you. "What a beautiful lady you are."


----------



## Layers

Joker said:


> Let me correct that for you. "What a beautiful lady you are."


Beautiful, gorgeous, are both words to describe this lovely lady yes and I have 100 more


----------



## Joker

Layers said:


> Beautiful, gorgeous, are both words to describe this lovely lady yes and I have 100 more


I believe you missed what I was getting at. I will just leave now.


----------



## loopytheone

Only british weather can be cloudy and bright enough to cause squinting at the same time!


----------



## Layers

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 150125
> 
> 
> Only british weather can be cloudy and bright enough to cause squinting at the same time!


 I get that with sun. Damn though you cute XD


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Only british weather can be cloudy and bright enough to cause squinting at the same time!


Its a sighting of the elusive Loopy! 

Also, isn't that just the most english looking picture somehow?


----------



## loopytheone

I think its the combination of the clouds and the awful brown water that makes it look english!


----------



## Joker

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 150125
> 
> 
> Only British weather can be cloudy and bright enough to cause squinting at the same time!


Here I lightened you up but yes the sky is all English.


----------



## Angelette

I love my Punyus dress!


----------



## AtYourMercy

This was me at a friend's wedding in October 2021. It's sadly my most recent. I have yet to take pics this year as I have been dealing with depression. Trying to break free of that now


----------



## Layers

AtYourMercy said:


> This was me at a friend's wedding in October 2021. It's sadly my most recent. I have yet to take pics this year as I have been dealing with depression. Trying to break free of that now


Looking good, blue is a good colour on you. Don't be shy, I'm sure you still look nice currently too. Why not pick out a nice summer outfit XD🖒


----------



## AtYourMercy

Thank you! I was very tired by the time this was taken. Was on bridesmaid duty lol. I bought some.new fun summer dresses so just waiting on a day when my boyfriend can do a photo day for me.


----------



## Layers

AtYourMercy said:


> Thank you! I was very tired by the time this was taken. Was on bridesmaid duty lol. I bought some.new fun summer dresses so just waiting on a day when my boyfriend can do a photo day for me.


Tired - I know the feeling. I hope your boyfriend knows he's lucky. Hope you two work out


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Layers said:


> What a gorgeous older lady you are X





Joker said:


> Let me correct that for you. "What a beautiful lady you are."


Thank you very much to both of you


----------



## Layers

Tracyarts said:


> I'm kinda digging the white streak that's growing in my hair now.
> 
> View attachment 149614


You should cause theirs nothing wrong with it! XD


----------



## Joker




----------



## Dromond

Epic beard is epic.


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

Saturday Vibes..


----------



## Dromond

A Throwback Thursday

Here I am with my ex, 12 years ago, and 140 pounds lighter. That pic was taken at my lowest adult weight, 240 pounds, post WLS. I was so much more mobile and comfortable in my body then.


----------



## Yakatori

Angelette said:


> _"I love my *Punyus* dress!"_


That's pretty cool. I actually had no idea of what this was till I googled it and now want to know more. I'm assuming you're in the States; so, how to you go about navigating what you want to buy? Do you understand much Japanese? Or do you go through some kind of intermediary?

I know some folks who a lot of their stuff looks like it might appeal to,


----------



## Angelette

@Yakatori
Hello! Sorry for the late reply.

I have Google Translate installed on my phone. So, the website's page is automatically translated to English. Obviously, I convert the yen to US dollar to know what the price is. The Japanese yen is currently weak. So, feel free to go wild!

While Punyus is a plus size store. I did try to estimate my size in case if I screw up and regret my purchase. Because sizes in Japan do run small. They do have some feature where you can type in your weight, height, breast size, etc. To find what number might fit you. The tool said I was a size 2. But I chose a size 3 for my dress because I was afraid the shoulder section on the sleeves would be too tight.

Then, I use a Japanese shopping proxy to help me buy the item and ship it. I added the information such as the link, product's title, quantity, price, and color. Eventually I pay for the shipping and fees. After when the item gets shipped to the proxy's warehouse.

The service I previously used was FromJapan. Only because I was using their 'sniperbid' feature to bid on a rare anime figure from Yahoo Auctions. Which I actually won! Their fees are kind of expensive. Around $10 I think? But it wasn't that big of a deal because the dress I got was on sale and I wanted my figurine really badly. Shipping was around $30 when I chose surface.

My go-to proxy on the other hand is Neokyo! Their fees are around $3-4. Shipping prices is similar to FromJapan.

So sorry for the long comment! I wanted to be extra detailed in case if anyone on here wants to shop from Punyus or any plus size store from Japan.


----------



## FAdoc

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is my most recent, about two weeks ago. I’ve gained some weight since I was last here


So beautiful! You are easily the most attractive woman I have seen - ever!!!


----------



## Lrod20

Tracyarts said:


> I'm kinda digging the white streak that's growing in my hair now.
> 
> View attachment 149614


Totally agree. Love it!


----------



## svenm2112

This is one and recently one. But no more. Pretty self-conscious


----------



## Joker

svenm2112 said:


> This is one and recently one. But no more. Pretty self-conscious


You are a good lookin guy my friend.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Today I was wearing a jumpsuit for the very first time.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Another day, another jumpsuit...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Super Cute!


DazzlingAnna said:


> Another day, another jumpsuit...
> 
> View attachment 150674


----------



## CurvyEm2




----------



## Monster

Having a rough day, tell me nice things please


----------



## Donna

Monster said:


> Having a rough day, tell me nice things pleaseView attachment 150763


Your hair cut and color are awesome, your glasses are cute as hell, your smile is pretty, and I’d kill to have your chest. How’s that for nice things?  

I’m a firm believer in positive affirmations: you’re beautiful, you’re fierce, and you got this irregardless of what this is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Monster said:


> Having a rough day, tell me nice things pleaseView attachment 150763


Seeing your smile made me smile. I think I see a dimple, too.


----------



## Dromond

Monster said:


> Having a rough day, tell me nice things please



To echo Donna and Green, your smile is infectious. You are also quite beautiful. I especially like your hair.


----------



## Joker

Monster said:


> Having a rough day, tell me nice things pleaseView attachment 150763


If I saw that face and smile I would follow you all through the grocery store.


----------



## CurvyEm2

Love your hair. I need to decide what to do next with mine. The roots and greys are sneaking through. Ahh old age. lol


----------



## Monster

Thanks so much, y'all. Got me through a hard day!


----------



## da3ley

Recent picture


----------



## da3ley

I must say that we have a whole bunch of beautiful and handsome individuals here. Both inside and out and that's a rare commodity nowadays.


----------



## Joker

da3ley said:


> I must say that we have a whole bunch of beautiful and handsome individuals here. Both inside and out and that's a rare commodity nowadays.


Don't let my looks fool you. I am better looking on the inside.


----------



## da3ley

Joker said:


> Don't let my looks fool you. I am better looking on the inside.


Cute


----------



## da3ley

Monster said:


> Having a rough day, tell me nice things pleaseView attachment 150763


Hope your weekend is much better!


----------



## Donna

I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣


----------



## Joker

Donna said:


> I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣
> View attachment 150871


Hang in there and stay healthy for us.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donna said:


> I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣
> View attachment 150871


Get well soon, @Donna


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Donna said:


> I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣
> View attachment 150871


You look super cute so "Forget about it!"


----------



## Tank

Donna said:


> I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣
> View attachment 150871


Feel better soon!


----------



## da3ley

Donna said:


> I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣
> View attachment 150871


What a beautiful woman! Your smile is infectious. I hope you feel better and RA is a stinkin pain. I hope you find relief.


----------



## kyle

Donna said:


> I’m fighting off pneumonia again & I’m in the midst of an RA flare, so my face is more red than normal. But I can still smile so I figure I’m doing something right. I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over. I have…mixed feelings about it. 🫣
> View attachment 150871


Hey Kid, somehow I missed your post. Sorry to hear you're a little nicked. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Donna said:


> I hate to admit it, but I’m fairly certain my glamor days are over.



I’m more than fairly certain your glamor days are not over, unless you want them to be, and hopefully we agree i have a basis for my claim. And all of us can see what i’ll call your glamor glow in that photo. It’s a particularly nice pic—one of many, from 2022.

As we’ve discussed privately, i was quite sure my sex life was over for all time. Now it’s not.

“It ain’t over ’til it’s over”—for any of us.

Love and Best Wishes to all,


----------



## AtYourMercy

Went out for my 33rd birthday on Friday (7/22) ... I was so stressed out. My dad had fallen the day before and was not doing well. Thankfully a cousin volunteered to come sit with him while I tried to go enjoy myself. We had a good time but the stress is obvious in my face.


----------



## James1662

AtYourMercy said:


> Went out for my 33rd birthday on Friday (7/22) ... I was so stressed out. My dad had fallen the day before and was not doing well. Thankfully a cousin volunteered to come sit with him while I tried to go enjoy myself. We had a good time but the stress is obvious in my face.


Lovely photo!


----------



## beefsteak

Hello y’all.


----------



## Tad

Enjoyed a lockdown-delayed Christmas present last night (a nice meal out (south Indian thali) followed by a touring production of the musical Hamilton). Also featuring as much of my wife as you will ever see on here. (we are both down some since our more Dimensions-sized days, sorry)


----------



## loopytheone

1000% always up for cake.


----------



## Sonic Purity

Applause for everything about that pic, Loopy, but that rainbow hair ribbon especially.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 151143
> 
> 
> 1000% always up for cake.


Not only do you not age, you just keep getting younger looking. Great photo Loopster!


----------



## loopytheone

Hehee, thank you both so much! =)


----------



## SSBHM

loopytheone said:


> View attachment 151143
> 
> 
> 1000% always up for cake.


Ah, cake! YES!


----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

Big Booty Brotha said:


> Very nice photo of you. I remember seeing you at a bowling alley some years ago.


Really? Did you say hi?


----------



## Donna

…must be the season of the witch…


----------



## GardensInBrooklyn

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I was wearing a jumpsuit for the very first time.
> 
> View attachment 150666


LOVE it!


----------



## Big Booty Brotha

DaJuiciestPeach said:


> Really? Did you say hi?


No…. I spoke to one of the other ladies…. I think it was Thunderzone.


----------



## Kristal




----------



## James1662

Well have posted much ever since joining a few years ago, so here goes.


----------



## Kristal




----------



## Kristal




----------



## DaJuiciestPeach

Big Booty Brotha said:


> Very nice photo of you. I remember seeing you at a bowling alley some years ago.


Did you say hi?


----------



## Joker

On my 64th Birthday a few weeks ago.


----------



## adam.brown.71

Three recent pictures of me:


----------



## WannabeFatBoy

adam.brown.71 said:


> Three recent pictures of me:


Perfect face sitting technique haha what a legend!!


----------



## Joker

*I'm not a ship's captain I just play one on the corner.

*


----------



## Big Booty Brotha

Wish i had spoke but did not get to you in time. I spoke to three ladies. 1 i knew snd the two others were her group friends.


----------



## bellyman

This is April 2 to December 16th 2022
266 to 340 lbs
74 pounds gained in 8 1/2 months
This first pic was about a month after I decided to gain weight intentionally since I was really liking it. I started liking it somewhere in the 250s. The last 40 pounds have been part of my winter weight gain, eating whatever I want however much I want. Though I had to slow down for a few days, lose a bit, and let my body adjust to the new weight a few weeks ago. My Current goal is 350 and not planning on going past that. 

I really like how my belly button is starting to open up. I saw someone else comment on here how their belly button had dropped as they gained weight. I didn't think mine had but it obviously has.


----------



## Big Booty Brotha

DaJuiciestPeach said:


> Did you say hi?


Wish i had but i was occupied in conversation with another juicy peach. I was there for a political event…. I believe it was Thunderzone


----------



## Angelette

Joker said:


> On my 64th Birthday a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 152757


I love the t-shirt!


----------



## Joker

*Merry Christmas from Naughty Santa.*


----------



## Flabulous

bellyman said:


> View attachment 153210
> 
> This is April 2 to December 16th 2022
> 266 to 340 lbs
> 74 pounds gained in 8 1/2 months
> This first pic was about a month after I decided to gain weight intentionally since I was really liking it. I started liking it somewhere in the 250s. The last 40 pounds have been part of my winter weight gain, eating whatever I want however much I want. Though I had to slow down for a few days, lose a bit, and let my body adjust to the new weight a few weeks ago. My Current goal is 350 and not planning on going past that.
> 
> I really like how my belly button is starting to open up. I saw someone else comment on here how their belly button had dropped as they gained weight. I didn't think mine had but it obviously has.


You have a gorgeous belly!


----------



## bellyman

Flabulous said:


> You have a gorgeous belly!


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## Tad




----------

